# What Are You Listening To? Redux



## Green Eyed Fairy

It's time again.......for us to keep on posting what we are listening to :happy:

Risible will close the old thread- here is the link to it:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1176717


Planet Soul - Feel the Music 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pydDEJ9R2k


----------



## Adamantoise

Necrocannibalistc Vomitorium by Autopsy (From 'Acts Of The Unspeakable',1992).


----------



## Wild Zero




----------



## Tanuki

I Will Lay Down My Bones Among the Rocks and Roots - Wolves in the Throne Room


----------



## Tina

K.D. Lang, her anthology. She's been a favorite for years and sometimes I just have to listen to her. She's kind of like that comfy old sweater that you put on when you just kind of want to be nurtured and snuggly.


----------



## Captain Save

Iambic 9 poetry - by Squarepusher


----------



## Adamantoise

Rang Dang by The Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## Jack Skellington

Pink Floyd mixed with the Wizard of Oz. It's totally messing with my head.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpdCNjlvH1o


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm crazy about this husband-wife duo from Cincinnati called Ellery. 

I made a playlist of their youtube videos from a 2007 performance. Check it out if you're interested: click here. The first song is great, but the singer's voice gets a little shrill sounding at points - not sure if she was completely warmed up and comfortable yet or if it's just the recording (so move onto another one if you notice it and it bugs you!). 

There isn't a single song I don't like and their lyrics are deep and really resonate with me.


----------



## mszwebs

_Long Shot - Kelly Clarkson._

Alternating with

_It's All Your Fault - P!nk_

and
_
Radio - Beyonce_


----------



## StarWitness

The Jesus and Mary Chain, _Darklands_. 

I have a bad habit of downloading albums much faster than I listen to them, so my current project is going back and listening to everything I acquired and ignored. I had a 900-mile drive with my best friend last week, and scrolling through my iPod yielded some surprises. "Who the hell is Phoenix? ...oh yeah, these guys!" I'm such a hoarder.


----------



## thatgirl08

you, go and talk behind my back
don't you know that's whack
it's a personal attack
ohhhhhhh snap!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R9wQSvGQDA


----------



## occowboysfan94

All Summer Long - Kid Rock


----------



## Surlysomething

-subscribe-


----------



## William

Kazumi Watanabe- Mobo 1 album


----------



## swamptoad

Jack Skellington said:


> Pink Floyd mixed with the Wizard of Oz. It's totally messing with my head.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpdCNjlvH1o





hahahaha .. yes! Dark Side Of The Moon and The Wizard Of Oz .. lots of coincidences .. or something ?!?! 

interesting stuff, man. :bow:


----------



## swamptoad

I had this playing in my head earlier. If that counts. 

Sly And The Family Stone - I Want To Take You Higher

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBIA7hZE0l0


----------



## Adamantoise

Saturn III by Fu Manchu.


----------



## occowboysfan94

Do Wa Ditty by Zapp & Roger


----------



## Captain Save

Play at Your Own Risk by Planet Patrol


----------



## Tanuki

Wings - Vader


----------



## Adamantoise

Blood Orgy by Autopsy-probably my favorite from this particular album.


----------



## minerva

Serge Gainsbourg - "Melody" from _L'histoire de Melody Nelson_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fGXkT485ic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tina said:


> K.D. Lang, her anthology. She's been a favorite for years and sometimes I just have to listen to her. She's kind of like that comfy old sweater that you put on when you just kind of want to be nurtured and snuggly.



I love that woman's voice- sooo beautiful. Since we're on country music, I like this guy....

John Anderson- Seminole Wind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoBQIhyFFM


----------



## Adamantoise

'Reptile' by Pica Fierce,death/thrash metal from Norway!


----------



## JoyJoy

I've had this song by Ludo playing in my head for three days. Warning - it's infectious. 

Also...this Ludo video kicks ass.


----------



## disaster117

JoyJoy said:


> I've had this song by Ludo playing in my head for three days. Warning - it's infectious.
> 
> Also...this Ludo video kicks ass.



I used to love the second Ludo song you mentioned, I saw the video probably 20 or so times last summer because all I did was watch music videos on TV (broken ankle, can't do much). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8HRCacAQ-4

^I love this song right now. It's permanently on repeat.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Guide Me God - Sinead OConnor with Ghostland

http://www.imeem.com/people/EMuie5/music/tBAJmKeh/sinad-oconnor-guide-me-god-with-ghostland/


----------



## JoyJoy

disaster117 said:


> I used to love the second Ludo song you mentioned, I saw the video probably 20 or so times last summer because all I did was watch music videos on TV (broken ankle, can't do much).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8HRCacAQ-4
> 
> ^I love this song right now. It's permanently on repeat.


It's a great song..I changed the link, though...the toothbrush version is even better than the actual band video (although a little disgusting).


----------



## disaster117

Oh my god I love it!


----------



## Tanuki

Rubin and Cherise - Jerry Garcia Band


----------



## Adamantoise

Eyes Right Out by Napalm Death (from 'Smear Campaign'-2006)


----------



## Captain Save

Freddie's Dead (instrumental film version) by Curtis Mayfield, because a feeling of apathy and defeat has come over me this week at work.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Finishing Listening to "Bleed Like Me" by Garbage



Annnnnd just starting is Ghostbusters Theme Song by Ray Parker Jr


----------



## Your Plump Princess

And Nowww, I'm listening to "Love Song For a Vampire" By Annie Lennox


----------



## KHayes666

Scarface - No Tears


----------



## PunkPeach

Drop Dead Gorgeous-Swing 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swwp42v89Xg

hmmm...and I am wondering why I can't sleep


----------



## SMA413

I'm listening to a whole bunch of Erin McCarley. She's my latest kick.


----------



## swamptoad

The Turtles .... various songs from them.


----------



## Scorsese86

Bob Dylan's _Together Trough Life_-album

I also bought a Duran Duran-best-of-album today on sale.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Steppinwolf- Born to be wild

Damn my ipod for not shuffling this while I was running today! I would have been chargin'!


----------



## Tania

I was listening to Boz Scaggs and Goldfrapp earlier. Now I'm listening to Hawaiian music from the early '60s.


----------



## Captain Save

Sunday by David Bowie, from the album entitled Heathen


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_Love Song For a Vampire_ by _Annie Lennox_


----------



## PunkPeach

http://www.playlist.com/playlist/16405567755

feelin a bit of swing


----------



## JoyJoy

I happened on some old 70s stuff on youtube that are real gems. Two songs that are total feel-good songs for me:

In all it's cheesy 70s goodness: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5RDn5Y0D_0&feature=related

And this one just makes me generally happy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98P-gu_vMRc


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Madonna- Confessions of a Dance Floor album

Future Lovers is the song right now.....


----------



## Jack Skellington

Blondie: Dreaming

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XNl67AL-AM


----------



## Tanuki

Terrapin Station - Grateful Dead from Dick's Picks - Volume 15 - 1977 - (Disc 3)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Andain - Beautiful Things (Gabriel and Dresdan remix)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPdp1vko_Lk

Andain
Beautiful Things 

Got up early, found somethings missing
My only name
No one else sees, but I got stuck
And soon forever came
Stopped pushing on for just a second
Then nothings changed
Who am I this time, where's my name?
Guess it crept away

No one's calling for me at the door
And unpredictable won't bother anymore
And silently gets harder to ignore

Look straight ahead, theres nothing left to see
Whats done is done, this life has got its hold on me
Just let it go, what now can never be

I forgot that I might see
So many beautiful things
I forgot that I might need
To find out what life could bring

Beautiful things

Take this happy ending away
It's all the same
God won't waste this simplicity
On possibility
Get me up, wake me up, dreams are filling
This trace of blame
Frozen still I thought I could stop
Now who's gonna wait?

No one's calling for me at the door
And unpredictable won't bother anymore
And silently gets harder to ignore

Look straight ahead, theres nothing left to see
Whats done is done, this life has got its hold on me
Just let it go, what now can never be

So many beautiful things
So many beautiful things

Now what do I do?
Can I change my mind?
Did I think things through?
It was once my life
It was my life at one time


----------



## Proner

Go with the flow - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Adamantoise

Mutant Christ by Cryptopsy.


----------



## Adamantoise

Serve The Servants - Nirvana (from 'In Utero')
Great song.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You're the One that I want - ONJ and John Travolta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4se4nwh_e24&feature=related


----------



## Captain Save

The Chain - Fleetwood Mac (my brain has been usurped by nostalgia!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Captain Save said:


> The Chain - Fleetwood Mac (my brain has been usurped by nostalgia!)




Excellent choice!  :bow:

Benny Mardones- Into the Night.....but a remix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bpOBAwrFVw


----------



## Tanuki

Blue Yodel #9 - Jerry Garcia Acoustic Band


----------



## Adamantoise

Hungry by Sepultura,from _Beneath The Remains_.Can't decide whether I like this album more than '_Arise_' or not.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Frankie Goes to Hollywood - Relax


----------



## SMA413

Valerie- Amy Winehouse


She's a crazy bitch but I'm kinda diggin her music lately.


----------



## Adamantoise

Warmaster by Bolt Thrower .


----------



## Captain Save

Eleanor Rigby by Carl Doy

http://www.imeem.com/people/dPxPECB/music/lt5S2iS3/carl-doy-eleanor-rigby/

It's a rainy day, I'm broke, and I have a weakness for the melancholy of the pianos and strings.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A trance mix given to me from an old e-love back in 05- it's called M31 which means he mixed it on May 31st. Awesome mix....don't miss him anymore but glad I still got some of his mixes. Couldn't find the track listing for it....sorry 

Though Amiel's "Fucking Love Song" and Pagan Poetry is part of it


----------



## phatfatgirl

this group I just got into called Kings of Leon.. loving their single.. "Use Somebody" and Safetysuit's new single "Stay"


----------



## Captain Save

This choice was inspired by a thread on the weight board.

http://www.imeem.com/artists/the_b-52s/music/Jt6CCW_i/the-b-52s-cake-album-version/

I know; I'm such a crackpot!


----------



## cinnamitch

Ricky Skaggs and Kentucky Thunder with the Boston Pops

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mLJ1Zuj1sw

Bluegrass gospel and a symphony orchestra, what a combo.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Coheed & Cambria .. endlessly.

Pics from the show last night.  Not bad for a camera phone, I'd say. 












getting to the front was nearly impossible, but there you go.









was an awesome show.


----------



## Tanuki

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Coheed & Cambria .. endlessly.
> 
> Pics from the show last night.  Not bad for a camera phone, I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> getting to the front was nearly impossible, but there you go.
> 
> 
> 
> was an awesome show.



Win!

I saw them 4 times last year for the Neverender and I so wanna see them again so bad they are amazing ^_^

I have had the Neverender box set on repeat for weeks...

... and I am currently listening to Delirium Trigger - Coheed And Cambria


----------



## Gingembre

Chuck Willis - What am I living for (if not for you). Lolz.


----------



## kojack

Lots of stuff. I jsut started DJing and now I'm really expanding my library of musci that I've never been into. I used to be just into oldies and rockabilly but now I've got Lady Gaga and some shit on my Ipod.


----------



## Adamantoise

Golden Brown by The Stranglers-one of my favorite songs ever.


----------



## Wild Zero




----------



## Captain Save

Reptile by The Church

http://www.imeem.com/people/2S7fjm/music/qCqQGa-s/the-church-reptile/


----------



## Gingembre

Santa Carla Twilight by Tiger Army. I lurve this sawng.


----------



## tonynyc

*Billy Ward & His Dominoes "Stardust" from the Movie GoodFellas.*

*Stardust*


----------



## GWARrior

EELS! hahahahaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AckvdGbk4w


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Shakira- Hips Don't Lie


----------



## Adamantoise

Chopped In Half by Obituary. Delicious Death Metal! :eat2:


----------



## Chuggernut

"The Spirit Of Radio" by Rush!


----------



## Adamantoise

Born To Be Wild by Steppenwolf.


----------



## MattB

"Veronica Hates Me" by Screeching Weasel...Kickin' it old school today...


----------



## Wild Zero

Volahn-_Dimensiónes del Trance Kósmico_


----------



## JoyJoy

Still listening to Incubus.


----------



## Tanuki

9,000 Miles By Pendulum


----------



## Adamantoise

Deaf Mick's Throwdown by Clockwork Voodoo Freaks-from 'On The Floor At The Boutique',mixed by FatboySlim.


----------



## MattB

Black Flag- Damaged LP...the whole thing. Police Story on right now...


----------



## Wild Zero

Colin of Arabia and RGN SUP


----------



## The Cookie Faerie

Robin Hood & The Tanner - Richard Searles

Love me some Renaissance music today.


----------



## GWARrior

Celtic Aggression by Tonic.

I <3 Tonic!


----------



## Captain Save

One by U2

http://www.imeem.com/kathpuj/music/vXt8RlOS/u2-one/

because it's relaxing when paired with a drink or two.


----------



## Tanuki

Rolling Thunder / Shoshone Invocation - Mickey Hart


----------



## Captain Save

Mercy by Steve Jones

GEF inspired this morning's choice, by the lines in her signature. Thanks for the idea!
:bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

Retox by FatboySlim.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Captain Save said:


> Mercy by Steve Jones
> 
> GEF inspired this morning's choice, by the lines in her signature. Thanks for the idea!
> :bow:



Awesome song, isn't it? I wondered if anyone would know where it was from....I was listening to it for a while last night


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TZyqMD5ncw

Blaze is having a funk moment. lol


----------



## Captain Save

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Awesome song, isn't it? I wondered if anyone would know where it was from....I was listening to it for a while last night



I love that song, and I loved it when I first heard it on...should I mention the show? Oh, why not? Miami Vice!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TZyqMD5ncw
> 
> Blaze is having a funk moment. lol



*points to the Funk Appreciation thread*


----------



## Adamantoise

Ham On The Bone - GWAR


----------



## Chimpi

Not *Dream Theater*. I know. Incredible, isn't it?
Still, not too far off base, either. I'm currently listening to the same song created by *Porcupine Tree* that I have been for ... well, a week now.


----------



## bdog

swamptoad said:


> The Turtles .... various songs from them.



so this is SUPER WEIRD:

I was listening to a Turtles cover earlier today, and so I decided to link to it when I came across your post. 

When I searched on youtube I discovered a "Thinspiration" video that uses the cover song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_41yJeTCs0A

ironic? weird? 

Anyway, been listening to the lightning seeds lately. New album has some good tracks.

also, i'm making a music video to an old Tim Buckley song. Song to the Siren. So I've listened to various versions of that about 400 times in the past month. probably not much of an exaggeration.


----------



## Adamantoise

Everyone Loves A Carnival by FatboySlim-it's another remix of the original '303' track that appeared on 'Better Living Through Chemistry'.


----------



## Esther

SPINNERETTE. It comes out next Tuesday, I'm so pumped.


----------



## Adamantoise

Schematics by Dying Fetus-very cool intro.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

punk rock 101-bowling for soup


----------



## thejuicyone

Bob Marley- Mellow Mood


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Tear You Apart* by *She Wants Revenge*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*When She Falls *by *Chaotica*


----------



## Adamantoise

Weeelllll....good evening,folks. 

A Short History of the End of the World (Part VII(The Final Chapter(abbr.))) by GWAR


----------



## tallgalrose

I am listening to the new Pink CD, well her newest.


----------



## Adamantoise

tallgalrose said:


> I am listening to the new Pink CD, well her newest.



Welcome to Dimensions,Rose.


----------



## tallgalrose

Adamantoise said:


> Welcome to Dimensions,Rose.



Thank you for the welcome!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Madonna- Erotica


----------



## Captain Save

The Works by Everything But The Girl

http://www.imeem.com/artists/everything_but_the_girl/album/7824ziEq/the-works-album/

I miss Tracey Thorn's voice and the melancholy atmosphere that surrounds it...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Madonna- Fever (Deep South remix)


----------



## MatthewB

The Eagles - _Journey of the Sorcerer_


----------



## GWARrior

IAMX- Pretty Rave Girl

*dances*


----------



## steve-aka

_Masqualero_ by Miles Davis. Goin' through a jazz phase right now. Downloaded a ton of jazz this past weekend.


----------



## GWARrior

Girl by Robots In Disguise

The video is amazing. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES672S-XdJ0


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

*Bulletproof* by *La Roux*


----------



## phatfatgirl

Well...
I recently discovered Jamie Foxx's newest cd which is titled "Intuition" lot of great tracks on it. Jamie is definitely underrated unfortunately. He deserves a lot more kudos than he gets!


----------



## Adamantoise

Straight Outta Compton by N.W.A.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Inspired by Adamantoise.......... Public Enemy- Shut 'em Down


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

that damn candy mountain song from the 'charlie the unicorn' video on youtube. it's stupid but so dang catchy...can't stop listening...


----------



## steve-aka

_Celebrity Lifestyle_ by Swans


----------



## mel

the TV (DVD) ...movie 100 Feet..so far so boring


----------



## thejuicyone

I'm listening to my friend fart in his sleep...The last one sounded like a threat.

LOL!


----------



## steve-aka

thejuicyone said:


> I'm listening to my friend fart in his sleep...The last one sounded like a threat.
> 
> LOL!



YIKES! Hopefully you've got a window open or somethin'!


----------



## thejuicyone

steve-aka said:


> YIKES! Hopefully you've got a window open or somethin'!



haha well, they do say never trust a fart. But, thankfully they were just loud and not smelly. (I'm such a dude sometimes)


----------



## debz-aka

Right now John Prine, later today, who knows Sepultura, old punk rock, jazz really depends on what I'm doing.


----------



## chublover350

Opeth_BeNighted:eat2:


----------



## wrestlingguy

Jeffrey Gaines, his cover of Peter Gabriel's "In Your Eyes".


----------



## Adamantoise

Together [Dub] by Artificial Funk. Taken from the 'We Are Skint' double disc compilation-great if you like House/Techno/Big Beat!


----------



## BMOC

Erykah Badu. I love this girl. She brings that old school flavor and hippie vibe in all her stuff. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeuVLm0VU_0

I love Jamiroquai. This is a live version not on an album but amazing. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iumdDl1C9-o

Been reminiscing lately about younger days and one of my favorite David Bowie songs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4LCAoEFnmM&feature=related

Yellowman. One of my beach songs. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCocDCNnQnk


----------



## steve-aka

_Darn That Dream_ by Bill Evans & Jim Hall. Sweet & mellow, just what the doctor ordered to chill out after a hard day's work at the hospital.


----------



## Hathor

"Gone With The Wind" by Toni Harper

Just discovered her music


----------



## Captain Save

Robots - the Balanescu Quartet

http://www.imeem.com/tootels/music/TXtq-BhF/the-balanescu-quartet-robots/

The original was done by Kraftwerk. Everytime I hear this song I picture the late Robert Palmer's band of models from his Addicted to Love video playing violins and cellos, swinging their hips to the beat.


----------



## steve-aka

Captain Save said:


> Robots - the Balanescu Quartet
> 
> http://www.imeem.com/tootels/music/TXtq-BhF/the-balanescu-quartet-robots/
> 
> The original was done by Kraftwerk. Everytime I hear this song I picture the late Robert Palmer's band of models from his Addicted to Love video playing violins and cellos, swinging their hips to the beat.



Just checked it out, it's pretty cool! Herky-jerky, robotic minimalism - awesome! Their version of _Computer Love_ is pretty freakin' sweet too. I loves me some Kraftwerk.

Have you heard of Señor Coconut Y Su Conjunto (aka Uwe Schmidt), he's an electronic music artist who does a lot of stuff in a latin style. He did an entire album of Kraftwerk tunes in this idiom. For more info check out the Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Baile_Alemán


----------



## Mathias

A really well done cover of the title screen music for Donkey Kong 3 [GBA Version]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO22B9f-kxg


----------



## Mini

When - Roundhouse Tapes - Opeth


----------



## nykspree8

"Waking Up Beside You" by Stabbing Westward, one of the saddest/emo songs ever, but so deep in its simple meaning and amazing!


----------



## tootsmendozer

listening to the electric avenue cover by skin dred and rocking out a bit like a nerd lol


----------



## Gingembre

The Noisettes - Never Forget You LOVE this song at the moment, perfect summery 60s influenced pop goodness and I have a big crush on the lead singer lady - one of those i-love-you-but-i-think-i-actually-want-to-be-you type crushes!


----------



## Adamantoise

P Funk Era by P Funk,remixed by DJ Hype on his 'Jungle Massive' Compilation.


----------



## steve-aka

_Venus in Furs_ covered by DeVotchKa, originally done by The Velvet Underground. Both versions rule!


----------



## The Fez

Bad Day - REM

although, I've had a fantastic day, so maybe it doesn't apply. It's one of those songs in which the lyrics don't reflect the style (ie. in this one the song sounds happy and uplifting, whereas the lyrical content is a bit dismal).


----------



## Captain Save

steve-aka said:


> Just checked it out, it's pretty cool! Herky-jerky, robotic minimalism - awesome! Their version of _Computer Love_ is pretty freakin' sweet too. I loves me some Kraftwerk.
> 
> Have you heard of Señor Coconut Y Su Conjunto (aka Uwe Schmidt), he's an electronic music artist who does a lot of stuff in a latin style. He did an entire album of Kraftwerk tunes in this idiom. For more info check out the Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Baile_Alemán




Glad you liked it! There's something so cold, technical, and wintery about the music in either string or electronic version. I checked out Senor Coconut, and his material seemed so warm and tropical by contrast, it was hard to believe they were the same songs! I also checked out DeVotchKa; what they've done with rock, the Esbjorn Svensson Trio has done with jazz. Great recommendations; thanks!


----------



## steve-aka

_Helpless Child_ by Swans. Awesome proto-post-rock epic from their amazing last album, _Soundtracks for the Blind_. I just can't seem to get enough of this song lately. It ends up on nearly every playlist I make these days and I usually play it about once a day. Great song to listen to whilst driving to or (preferably) from work.


----------



## steve-aka

Captain Save said:


> Glad you liked it! There's something so cold, technical, and wintery about the music in either string or electronic version. I checked out Senor Coconut, and his material seemed so warm and tropical by contrast, it was hard to believe they were the same songs! I also checked out DeVotchKa; what they've done with rock, the Esbjorn Svensson Trio has done with jazz. Great recommendations; thanks!



So I've checked out EST, specifically the album Leucocyte. I just downloaded it and have only listened to the first coupla tracks so far. The first track, _Decade_, has a Bill Evans feel to it and the second track, _Premonition (Earth)_, has a sort of _Bitches Brew_ quality, at least so far as I'm only about five minutes into the seventeen minute opus.

I really like being turned onto new music. Thanks, Capt. Save!


----------



## Adamantoise

Smoke Machine (Koma and Bones remix) by X-press2.


----------



## thejuicyone

Werewolf by Cocorosie


----------



## GWARrior

haha.

Inside of You by "Infant Sorrow" Russell Brand's rock band from the movie Forgetting Sarah Marshall. 

He has a very sweet singing voice and the song comes off as a loving ballad... but its dirty!



I wanna get dirty with Russell Brand.


----------



## Mathias

Evanessence- Everybody's Fool


----------



## StarWitness

Air, "Alone in Kyoto." Dig that mellow dream pop groove, daddy-o.


----------



## steve-aka

_My Little Brown Book_ by Duke Ellington & John Coltrane. Nice mellow mood music, good for the approaching midnight hour.


----------



## thejuicyone

Strange and Beautiful - Aqualung


----------



## deepreflection

Like a pulp novel that I know I should replace with something substantial or the quick satisfaction from a bag of chips...

The Asteroids Galaxy Tour - http://http://www.theasteroidsgalaxytour.com/

Warm, synth-pop, color rich, groovy and known for an Apple commercial that used "Around the Bend".


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm going back and forth between Lykke Li and Ellery these days. Very different, but both strike a chord in me for different reasons.

"You Did Everything Right" by Ellery is a song written for a loved one who was abused. I've listened to this song over and over again, thinking of my mom and wishing something as simple as a song with these words could bring her some comfort. She could hear the song, but never really _listen_ to it. I think it's beautiful. Listen here if you want, third track down.

You Did Everything Right
Tasha Golden, © 2008 Set Adrift Music (ASCAP)

It always felt the same
Like a shadow
Like a black cold in your veins
He took the best years
In a nightmare
He was right there in everything -
The demon in your dreams

CHORUS
But you did, you did
You did everything right
Yeah, you did, you did
You did everything right

It became in him
Like a spell
Left a thin shell on his frame
He said love doesn't leave --
Is love a kind lie?
Is love a blind eye on your pain?
Cause your love won't make him change

CHORUS

What's wrong, what's right?
Will you lay down your life?
Go on, hold tight
But don't you lay down and die
This is not your fight
You can't always make things right
You already tried
You did everything right
Yeah, You did, you did

CHORUS


----------



## nykspree8

Waking up beside you - Stabbing Westward. yep, again LOL and here it is for your listening enjoyment! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWoJtJ67imc If you're not at all moved by this song then you have no heart :O lol Oh yeah, it's an AMV, for some reason the song by itself was not on youtube, so if you don;t like anime, sorry :doh:


----------



## GWARrior

Into the Lavender by Rubyhorse. I think they split up, but Im happy I was able to catch a show before!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

I know it's old school but 

*Incantations* by *Mike Oldfield*

and does Keyboard Cat count?


----------



## Hathor

"Etrezomp ni Kelted (Live)" by OMNIA 

Omnia's a really nice folk/celtic band. Their live cd (free download) is great!


----------



## Londonbikerboy

The only song that make me cry with laughter

The Steets - Fit but you know it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjSgXRuEvhg

& a song that makes me cry with a heavy heart

The Streets - Dry your eyes mate


----------



## mel

nancy grace and her guests talk..lol


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

the dirty glass by dropkick murphys


----------



## sirumberto

"This Year" by The Mountain Goats.

I AM gonna make it through this year if it kills me! :happy:


----------



## steve-aka

_Priorities_ by Steve Fisk. Always makes me think about my dad, kinda depressing. Steve Fisk uses found sound and audio to make music and this song features some random dialog he obtained from some unknown source. The main 'lyrics' are as follows:

_Oh, but I see, dad.
The bike's more important than me.
Oh, I see, dad. I, I, I see now.
The grass is more important than me.
The rug is more important than me.
The table's more important than me.
And maybe a little tear rolled up in eye
'Cause that's my hero.
That's my daddy.
And up went the little feet up the stairs.
One, two little legs._

Not sure exactly why I love this song so much. It has an ethereal melancholia to it that dredges up memories from deep within the pit of my childhood. But it's still an awesome song. It's almost like musical therapy.


----------



## nykspree8

Heresy - NIN ....love blasting this from my car and getting the random person next to me every now and then who looks my way with a scowl on their face lol


----------



## MattB

Jerry Garcia- Bird Song...


----------



## steve-aka

_Smelly Tongues_ by The Residents - one of the greatest (and weirdest) bands of all time.

"_Smelly tongues looked just as they felt._"


----------



## Tanuki

The Colony of Slippermen: Arrival - A Visit to the Doktor - Raven

By 

Genesis


----------



## The Fez

Design for Life - Manic Street Preachers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a1j0zmTpX4

this. song. is. EPIC.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

George Michael - Fast Love

http://www.imeem.com/artists/george_michael/music/ZVG1_1kg/george-michael-fastlove/

It's my fave George Michael song.....the underlying sadness of what he is saying touches me.....


----------



## Captain Save

Harry Angel from the Angel Heart soundtrack

It's very sinister, but the dark, unholy, and mysterious atmosphere behind Candy Dulfer's sax is just beyond sexy. Indeed, I was listening to this at work recently, and someone mistook it for _porn_, of all things!

http://www.imeem.com/groups/aedp5GH9/music/jVBcBiOC/trevor-jones-01-angel-heart-harry-angel/


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

thriller by michael jackson...on the tv. even if he was a crazy perv he still made some darn good music in the day...poor guy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Was listening to a blast from the past a while ago.....Send Me An Angel by Real Life


Now I have on Low by Flo Rida


----------



## Your Plump Princess

P-P-P-Poker Face! by Lady Gaga


Annoying as it is.
For some reason, even in this heat, it makes me want to dance


----------



## Tanuki

The Big Gay Paradise Valley - Ben Lerman


----------



## JoyJoy

Chickenfoot!! Joe Satriani, Sammy Hagar, Michael Anthony and Chad Smith...need I say more?? 

Soap on a Rope


----------



## Tania

I'm listening to the Level 42 greatest hits CD. LOL.

"Something About You" and "Lessons in Love" are their best-known songs, but I like "To Be With You Again," too.


----------



## Adamantoise

No Guts,No Glory by Bolt Thrower.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Geraldine by Glasvegas


----------



## BMOC

*Passion*: Soundtrack and music from and inspired by "The Last Temptation of Christ"- by Peter Gabriel.


----------



## Little Rock

I'm really missing the water and the beach tonight. I'm having a Jimmy Buffet moment.  Bama Breeze by Buffet!


----------



## Flangle

Blood Ceremony - I'm Coming With You


----------



## steve-aka

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Was listening to a blast from the past a while ago.....Send Me An Angel by Real Life



I haven't thought about that song in ages. A trip down memory lane to some good old new wave. 

Here's one for you: _Fade to Grey_ by Visage - Classic! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT8ZOB0MIV4&feature=fvsr

Also the band Nouvelle Vague does a pretty kickass version of this song as well - the singer has such an beautiful voice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bweLAbtGo-g


----------



## steve-aka

BMOC said:


> *Passion*: Soundtrack and music from and inspired by "The Last Temptation of Christ"- by Peter Gabriel.



Oh, that is a SWEET soundtrack AND an awesome movie! One of Scorsese's most underrated, along with _Kundun_ (which also has a killer soundtrack, this time by Philip Glass).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers- Break Down


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steve-aka said:


> I haven't thought about that song in ages. A trip down memory lane to some good old new wave.
> 
> Here's one for you: _Fade to Grey_ by Visage - Classic!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT8ZOB0MIV4&feature=fvsr
> 
> Also the band Nouvelle Vague does a pretty kickass version of this song as well - the singer has such an beautiful voice.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bweLAbtGo-g



Thanks! 

One for you from the 90s....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjW-Wqh4F4M


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

you spin me right round...the marilyn manson version. is kinda crappy...changing songs...

follow me- uncle kracker.


----------



## steve-aka

The entirety of the opera _Nixon in China_ by John Adams. A classic of minimalist compositions. Yeah, yeah, I know they made fun of some dude who's into minimalism who also likes fat chicks on an episode of _Seinfeld_ once, but, hey, what's life without its inherent ironic dichotomies?


----------



## steve-aka

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> One for you from the 90s....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjW-Wqh4F4M



Never really heard anything by EBTG before. I've definitely heard _of_ them but not anything _by_ them, at least to my knowledge. Pretty nice song! Plus, I Wikied them, they seem to have a fairly cool attitude about fame and its trappings and how it can destroy a family. Not your typical pop musicians, and I can definitely respect that!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## steve-aka

bobbleheaddoll said:


> you spin me right round...the marilyn manson version. is kinda crappy...



Yeah, you're right, the Manson version is rather craptacular. Just checked it out on the Tube of You: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9heS667LUHE

I much prefer the original...even if it is kinda cheesy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJv5qLsLYoo 

Cheesy is better than crappy.


----------



## Tanuki

The Benefit Of Anxiety - Mindgames


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bobbleheaddoll said:


> you spin me right round...the marilyn manson version. is kinda crappy...changing songs...
> 
> follow me- uncle kracker.



Lol, I love to see that I'm not the only one that listens to Manson


----------



## Isa

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I love to see that I'm not the only one that listens to Manson



His version of Tainted Love has become my all time favorite, especially the video.


----------



## Tina

I agree, Isa. And here's a video from my favorite album of his.

I've been listening to Paul Weller, Queen, and a bit of this. The song has a great bead and groove, and it just kinda makes me smile. 

And, like many people across the globe, I'm also listening to the music of Michael Jackson.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Physical" By. YES! .. .Olivia Newton-John. 

Lol. I've been listening to it on repeat for like... 3 or 4 hours now. xD


----------



## Little Rock

Thanks to my teenage daughter, I am listening to the Beatles right now. We are currently listening to "Imagine". We just finished up "Eleanor Rigby". And according to my own personal DJ here, we will next be heading to "When I'm Sixty Four".


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Building a 1981 playlist

Can You Feel It The Jacksons
Stars On 45 (Medley)	Stars On 45
Chant No. 1 Spandau Ballet
New Life Depeche Mode
Souvenir Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark
Abacab Genesis
Flash Queen
Fade To Grey Visage
There's A Guy Works Down The Chip Shop...	
Kirsty Maccoll
Can Can Bad Manners
Stop The Cavalry Jona Lewie
Vienna Ultravox
Shaddap You Face Joe Dolce
Stand & Deliver Adam and the Ants
Wordy rappinghood Tom Tom Club
Oh Superman Laurie Anderson


----------



## Punkin1024

I'm listening to a lite jazz album called "Instrumental Moods". We've had this CD for a long time. The copyright is 1997. I purchased it at Virgin Records in the Grapevine Mills Mall. Some of the artists featured: Enigma, Eric Serra, Santana, Ennio Morricone, David Lanz. I can listen to this CD over and over!:happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I prefer the original Tainted Love still 

My fave Marilyn Manson song...

http://www.imeem.com/artists/marilyn_manson/music/uZvCZNpw/marilyn-manson-spade/


You drain my heart and leave a spade...........


----------



## steve-aka

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I prefer the original Tainted Love still



Yes, the Gloria Jones version is my favorite too. Many people seem to think that Soft Cell is the original artist and forget that Jones was the first to record and release a version of this great song in 1964. However, I do really like Soft Cell's version too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSehtaY6k1U


----------



## JoyJoy

Punkin1024 said:


> I'm listening to a lite jazz album called "Instrumental Moods". We've had this CD for a long time. The copyright is 1997. I purchased it at Virgin Records in the Grapevine Mills Mall. Some of the artists featured: Enigma, Eric Serra, Santana, Ennio Morricone, David Lanz. I can listen to this CD over and over!:happy:


This sounds like a great CD, Ella...I especially love Morricone..and of course Santana!


----------



## nykspree8

Raindrops + Sunshowers - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Adamantoise

Pulp Fiction by Alex Reece-an awesome slice of drum and bass.


----------



## sirumberto

Diggin' - Seatbelts.

Dig it folks.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

La Roux - La Roux


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

well, now i am in a total 80's mood...

our house-madness


----------



## steve-aka

bobbleheaddoll said:


> well, now i am in a total 80's mood...
> 
> our house-madness



Oh, man, _One Step Beyond_ effin' *ROCKS*!!!!

In fact, I'm gonna listen to it right now...


----------



## Tanuki

sirumberto said:


> Diggin' - Seatbelts.
> 
> Dig it folks.



Awesome~!

I love Seatbelts, I love Yoko Kanno and I love Steve Conte, you win sir!

As for me...

Porch - Pearl Jam


----------



## user 23567

Drake underground mixtape and "Auto Rock" by Mogwai from the Miami Vice Soundtrack


----------



## steve-aka

_Itaipu II, The Lake_ by Philip Glass. The fat loving minimalist strikes again...


----------



## Captain Save

Digging in the Dirt - Peter Gabriel

http://www.imeem.com/artists/peter_gabriel/music/o5fmYRsG/peter-gabriel-digging-in-the-dirt/

Tonight's choice is because, for some unknown reason, I'm just really not in the mood for anyone's shit. I don't know why; my patience has gone on vacation tonight.

Later, I'm going to check out some Phillip Glass; he just got a good recommendation.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Underwater Sunlight - Tangerine Dream


----------



## Tanuki

Coda Maestoso in F (Flat) Minor - Earth


----------



## Adamantoise

The Inevitable Return Of The Great White Dope by The Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## steve-aka

More in the 80s vein: _Shout_ by Tears for Fears. A new wave epic!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

one thing leads to another-the fixx

i am a little sad that the music i listened to as a youth is now played on the oldies night...

luckily i have it forever on mp3 :happy:


----------



## steve-aka

bobbleheaddoll said:


> one thing leads to another-the fixx
> 
> i am a little sad that the music i listened to as a youth is now played on the oldies night...
> 
> luckily i have it forever on mp3 :happy:



Yes, new wave oldies, an oxymoron for the X Generation...


----------



## thejuicyone

My ears ringing...


----------



## Tanuki

Vermicide - The Mars Volta


----------



## Captain Save

Hamburger Hill (endtitles) - Philip Glass

I made the mistake of playing this last night, and then I saw the beheading your enemy thread...I should be more careful next time. :doh:

'It sounded like such a good idea at the time...'


----------



## steve-aka

thejuicyone said:


> My ears ringing...



Yeah, you might wanna get that checked out...

tintinabulation!


----------



## steve-aka

Captain Save said:


> Hamburger Hill (endtitles) - Philip Glass
> 
> I made the mistake of playing this last night, and then I saw the beheading your enemy thread...I should be more careful next time. :doh:
> 
> 'It sounded like such a good idea at the time...'



Shite, I didn't know he did the music for _Hamburger Hill_. And I consider myself a Philip Glass fan.

At any rate, I've been on a Philip Glass kick the past few days. Right now I'm listening to _The Grid_ from the _Koyaanisqatsi_ soundtrack. Excellent music! Excellent movie! Like a Buddhist music video about the end times...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

blister in the sun by the violent femmes...


----------



## Captain Save

steve-aka said:


> Shite, I didn't know he did the music for _Hamburger Hill_. And I consider myself a Philip Glass fan.
> 
> At any rate, I've been on a Philip Glass kick the past few days. Right now I'm listening to _The Grid_ from the _Koyaanisqatsi_ soundtrack. Excellent music! Excellent movie! Like a Buddhist music video about the end times...



I found out that his material is rather difficult to come by on the web if you don't go to his website. There's a player included if you just want to listen to the works he's done.


----------



## steve-aka

bobbleheaddoll said:


> blister in the sun by the violent femmes...



Oh, that's a GREAT one! Saw those guys when I was 19. The club was one of those hole in the wall places that was just filled to the capacity with sweaty punks swaying beautifully to the music. Probably one of the funnest shows I've ever been to.


----------



## steve-aka

Captain Save said:


> I found out that his material is rather difficult to come by on the web if you don't go to his website. There's a player included if you just want to listen to the works he's done.



Thanks for the tip. I already have a TON of his music on CD (remember those) that I have caringly ripped into my HD, but am always looking for more. I just can't get enough of his stuff. Right now I'm listening to _Music With Changing Parts_, a single song that's over an hour long. Repetitious goodness, kinda gets you either in a meditative state or gives you a headache. 

I saw him live about ten years ago with The Philip Glass Ensemble, where they played the soundtrack to _Koyaanisqatsi_ whilst projecting the film behind them. Really cool show, even though the seats were so hard both my wife's and my asses were numb afterwards. But still worth it!


----------



## Captain Save

Glad to be helpful. And I do remember the CD; I'm so bad I still have cassette tapes in my car!


----------



## steve-aka

Captain Save said:


> Glad to be helpful. And I do remember the CD; I'm so bad I still have cassette tapes in my car!



Yes, I have a few cassette tapes kickin' around too. Plus some vinyl as well. Rare stuff that'll probably never come out in any other format.

I guess it could be worse, we could have some 8-track tapes in our collections.


----------



## Adamantoise

Bird Of Prey by FatboySlim.


----------



## Tanuki

2012 - Gossip


----------



## steve-aka

_In Dark Trees_ by Brian Eno from the awesome album _Another Green World_.


----------



## steve-aka

_Clowns & Ballerinas_ by Negativland


----------



## Tanuki

Men In Love - Gossip.... Yay for more gossip~


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

something about you -level 42


----------



## steve-aka

_Hocus Pocus_ by Focus. Wacky 60s epic rock containing accordion, a flute solo, whistling, yodeling, and some sort of mutated scat singing. Priceless!


----------



## Adamantoise

Together (Dub) by Artificial Funk.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Florence and the Machine - Lungs


----------



## sirumberto

The Only Answer - Mike Doughty


----------



## Surlysomething

The Howling Bells - Radio Wars


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

God Save The Queen - Nouvelle Vague (cover of The Sex Pistols, off their new album '3')


----------



## Adamantoise

Urban Style Music by Lemon D-another slice of old skool drum and bass. :eat2:


----------



## Tanuki

Lenny - Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble


----------



## Mini

In Flames - Touch of Red


----------



## steve-aka

_I'm So Happy When You're Near_ by The Shaggs!!!


----------



## italianmike21

*Human Nature- Michael Jackson*


----------



## StarWitness

"Carolina" by M. Ward, off _End of Amnesia_.

His voice is so dreamy... *le sigh*


----------



## Wild Zero

Baroness-_Red_

I got into them via the _First_ and _Second_ EPs and as much as I try this album isn't doing much for me. Give it another listen or two before it hits the scrap heap in favor of Evil Army or Greenmachine.


----------



## Tanuki

Wild Zero said:


> Baroness-_Red_
> 
> I got into them via the _First_ and _Second_ EPs and as much as I try this album isn't doing much for me. Give it another listen or two before it hits the scrap heap in favor of Evil Army or Greenmachine.



I have that CD in my "not yet listened to pile" thanks for reminding me ^^

Somebody - Aerosmith


----------



## steve-aka

_Aquarius / Let the Sun Shine In_ by Alice Donut & Killdozer


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Where The Wild Roses Grow - Nick Cave and Kylie Minogue


----------



## steve-aka

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Where The Wild Roses Grow - Nick Cave and Kylie Minogue



Oh, that song is awesome! In fact that entire album, _Murder Ballads by_ Cave & the Bad Seeds, is great! Your post has inspired me to listen to _O'Malley's Bar_ - an epic of seedy sociopathy. There are so many great lines in this song but I especially like the line, "And with an ashtray as big as a fucking really big brick I split his skull in half".

Thanks for reminding me of this album today.


----------



## Captain Save

I first heard this on a Ford commercial years ago, and it's haunted me ever since. It reminds me of the type of jazz that would earn someone a ticket if they were running late for anything important; I certainly would. 

http://www.imeem.com/artists/mr_scruff/music/j28Ealno/mr-scruff-get-a-move-on/


----------



## NoraBadora

Death Cab for Cutie has come up on my player for now.  <3


----------



## pdesil071189

Tom Petty - Wildflowers The entire Album classic


----------



## Paquito

Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong - Summertime

You just can't beat the classics :wubu:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Shut Me Up - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Isa

The Future of The Future (Stay Gold) - Ben Watt Mix


----------



## italianmike21

Know Your Enemy- Greenday


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

The Spiel podcast


----------



## Tanuki

Brothers Beneath the Skin - Skyclad


----------



## Captain Save

This particular piece has been haunting me ever since I saw the movie (Less Than Zero, 1987.) I think the mood is what captures my attention.

http://www.imeem.com/groups/govuHPiY/music/pbyoeEa9/thomas-newman-10-a-drug-fueled-elevator-straight-to-hell/

That, and the strings.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

vive le rock-adam and the ants

i found this random mixed cd i made ages ago! ahhh...the memories!


----------



## italianmike21

through the wire- kanye west when he was actually good lol


----------



## italianmike21

21 Guns- Greenday
Never Dreamed You'd Leave In Summer- Stevie Wonder


----------



## comaseason

Just the Right Bullets - Tom Waits


----------



## Tanuki

The Boston Rag - Steely Dan


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Strawberry Letter 23 - The Brothers Johnson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SjUoYPDroU


----------



## AshleyEileen

The Fox, the Crow, and the Cookie- mewithoutYou

:wubu:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

these are the days of our lives-queen


----------



## Noir

Big Girl you are Beautiful- MIKA


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Tear You Apart by She Wants Revenge


----------



## Mini

Scream - Chris Cornell

Radical departure from his past work, but I'll be damned if I don't love this album.


----------



## nykspree8

Mini said:


> Scream - Chris Cornell
> 
> Radical departure from his past work, but I'll be damned if I don't love this album.



Radical departure is right...this sound just doesn't suit him, in my opinion of course


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

30 Seconds To Mars- The Kill


----------



## Captain Save

Superfreak by Rick James


----------



## nykspree8

Rip out the wings of a butterfly - H.I.M.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Blood Red Summer- Coheed & Cambria


----------



## protuberance

Frightmare


----------



## Gingembre

V V Brown - Shark in the Water

Yay, summertime music!


----------



## Adamantoise

Hole In The Head by Autopsy-very cool,doom/death metal. I really like the album 'Mental Funeral'-I think it tends to get overlooked.


----------



## Tanuki

Return of the son of Shut Up 'n Play Yer Guitar - Frank Zappa


----------



## comaseason

What You Give - Tesla


----------



## nykspree8

Placebo - Kidney Thieves


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Right Round- Flo Rida


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

the soundtrack to sweeney todd...


----------



## phatfatgirl

ooooohh me tooo!!!!

My fave track is "My Friends"


----------



## SMA413

A Fine Frenzy

I love falling asleep to their album.


----------



## frankman

The Farewell - Isn't this supposed to be fun?

That album has some super well-crafted hooks, poppy tunes and is full of guilty pleasures (synthesizers man, synthesizers).

But currently, Motown radio is on. Stevie Wonder's "isn't she lovely" is playing. Could be worse.


----------



## nykspree8

Can't Happen Here - Stabbing Westward http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qsXVYM9n80


----------



## steve-aka

_Ska Ba_ by The Skatalites. I love ska but I'm not really partial to reggae. Go figure...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

the downeaster alexa by billy joel. i love this song.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifXquF7SyO8

Shinedown- Second Chance


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

time warp from the rocky horror picture show soundtrack. 

it's just a jump to the left...


----------



## Punkin1024

An extremely obnoxiously loud cricket! :doh:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Jordin Sparks- See My Side


----------



## nykspree8

Moth - Audioslave


----------



## Gingembre

Return to Oz by the Scissor Sisters. Forgot how much I like this song...must see the film again too ^_^


----------



## Adamantoise

Mope by The Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

time to say goodbye-andrea bocelli


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

My Immortal- Evanescence


----------



## Tanuki

Second Hand News - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Sweet little lies- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## steve-aka

_River of Transfiguration_ by Six Organs of Admittance


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

climb every mt. from the sound of music. i love that singing nun!


----------



## MattB

If I Should Fall From Grace With God- The Pogues

Song right now, rest of CD after...This would qualify for me as a "Stuck On Desert Island" choice...


----------



## Punkin1024

Long Cool Woman In A Black Dress - The Hollies (on YouTube).

Before that:

Bus Stop (The Umbrella Song) - The Hollies

The Air That I Breathe - The Hollies


----------



## Captain Save

Max-o-man by Fourplay

here.

The live version is much better; I just wish I could get my hands on it!


----------



## Tanuki

Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

in the ghetto by Elvis! :smitten:

thank you...thank you very much...


----------



## frankman

"Never Be a Machine" EP, by the Cobra Skulls.


----------



## StarWitness

Panda Bear.

Trippy.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

DJ Play a Love Song by Jamie Foxx


----------



## nykspree8

Alice In Chains - Would?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

No World For Tomorow- Coheed & Cambria


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

America- You Can Do Magic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9wPPBgbQ18


----------



## mediaboy

this amazing shit

http://www.vimeo.com/5003279


----------



## protuberance

Emtombed - Left Hand Path
Pretty much their best album.


----------



## protuberance

Adamantoise said:


> Hole In The Head by Autopsy-very cool,doom/death metal. I really like the album 'Mental Funeral'-I think it tends to get overlooked.



I love that album. It's constantly playing in my car.


----------



## steve-aka

mediaboy said:


> this amazing shit
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/5003279



Wow, tripified. The animation style has a sort of Moebius quality to it.


----------



## Tanuki

Farewell by Summoning

I have Let Mortal Heroes Sing Your Fame on loop tonight!


----------



## Punkin1024

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> America- You Can Do Magic
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9wPPBgbQ18



Love that song!


----------



## Wild Zero

Unanimated-_In the Light of Darkness
_
Vritra-_Deinde Signum Mortifera_


----------



## KatsPyjamas

Klaus Nomi - Za Bak Daz


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Broken- Seether


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Beautiful- Akon


----------



## nykspree8

Beg For Me - Korn


----------



## frankman

Duran Duran's "Rio" album. Man, the eighties were gay, but they rocked the synthesizer like nobody's business.After that, I think I'm going to spin the Talking Heads' "psycho killer".

Qu'est-ce Que C'est? Fafafafafafafafafafafafar better!


----------



## Adamantoise

Decapitated - Spheres Of Madness from the album _Nihility_.


----------



## Tanuki

Face in a Night Time Mirror, Part 2 - Wolves in the Throne Room


----------



## Deven

Depeche Mode- Pimpf


----------



## Captain Save

I am so ensconced in the eighties, Doctor Who couldn't rescue me if he tried.

U.S.L.S. 1 by P. I. L.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Keiko Matsui - Dream Walk*

I Love her Music. But this song, for some reason, it's just such a beautiful song... It's all instrumental, and so _s m o o t h_ flowing, it makes me think of couples.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Steely Dan - Reelin' in the Years


----------



## Crystal

A Scooby Doo marathon. 

And it's the classic ones, too. Ya know...when they were good. Not the new ones, with all those new character voices.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CrystalUT11 said:


> A Scooby Doo marathon.
> 
> And it's the classic ones, too. Ya know...when they were good. Not the new ones, with all those new character voices.



Yes the very old ones that I used to watch as a young child myself are the only good ones in my book, too.


----------



## steve-aka

CrystalUT11 said:


> A Scooby Doo marathon.
> 
> And it's the classic ones, too. Ya know...when they were good. Not the new ones, with all those new character voices.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yes the very old ones that I used to watch as a young child myself are the only good ones in my book, too.



I grew up in the 70s and always hated _Scooby Doo_. The animation was so terrible - running by that same table and lamp over and over again. And the ending was always frustratingly the same - stupid meddling kids! But I watched it anyway. I watched a lot of crap I hated when I was a kid - _The Price is Right_, _Gilligan's Island_... 

Ah, the indiscriminate time-wasting capacity of youth, how I miss thee...


----------



## Tanuki

Walk in the Sunshine - Bob Weir


----------



## MattB

T-Bear said:


> Walk in the Sunshine - Bob Weir



Too cool...I've got Grateful Dead playing Cosmic Charlie right now!

AOXOMOXOA.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

don't stand so close to me -the police


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steve-aka said:


> I grew up in the 70s and always hated _Scooby Doo_. The animation was so terrible - running by that same table and lamp over and over again. And the ending was always frustratingly the same - stupid meddling kids! But I watched it anyway. I watched a lot of crap I hated when I was a kid - _The Price is Right_, _Gilligan's Island_...
> 
> Ah, the indiscriminate time-wasting capacity of youth, how I miss thee...



Don't you dare blaspheme the Scooby.......


----------



## Tanuki

I Can't Be Cool - Yoko Kanno


----------



## MattB

The Kinks- Come Dancing

It'll be stuck in my head all night...


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Robert Randolph-Ain't nothing wrong with that.

Got hooked on this song about a month ago!


----------



## Captain Save

Bladerunner endtitles by Vangelis


----------



## steve-aka

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Don't you dare blaspheme the Scooby.......



I can't help it, the truth _must_ come out: Hanna-Barbera cartoons were always so BAD! Well, except for maybe _Jonny Quest_!

However, I will say that the H-B stuff was hands-down FAR superior than the Sid and Marty Krofft krap! Remember _Sigmund and the Seamonsters_? Who's bright idea was THAT travesty? I mean, c'mon, it was just guys dressed up in ridiculously rubbery costumes fer chrissakes! What utter shite!


----------



## Captain Save

I remember _Scooby-Doo_ well, with the never-ending soundtrack like the _Pink Panther_ used to have before they changed it by giving the Pink Panther a voice (BOO!! HISSS!!) Watching cartoons these days is a totally different experience; porn, drugs, profanity...why did they deprive Shaggy of his weed? Why did they deprive us?


----------



## steve-aka

Captain Save said:


> I remember _Scooby-Doo_ well, with the never-ending soundtrack like the _Pink Panther_ used to have before they changed it by giving the Pink Panther a voice (BOO!! HISSS!!) Watching cartoons these days is a totally different experience; porn, drugs, profanity...why did they deprive Shaggy of his weed? Why did they deprive us?



Perhaps smokin' a doob whilst watching the _Doo_ would've made it more tolerable?


----------



## Captain Save

Perhaps it might, but I think most folks kind of disapprove of ten year olds with dime bags; I know mine certainly did.


If only my stupid, meddling job would let me get away with such a thing....


----------



## steve-aka

Captain Save said:


> Perhaps it might, but I think most folks kind of disapprove of ten year olds with dime bags; I know mine certainly did.
> 
> 
> If only my stupid, meddling job would let me get away with such a thing....



Yeah, it is generally frowned upon for little kids to smoke dope, however munching away with wild abandon on processed sugar is just dandy!

And I sympathize, I too have a job wherein partaking in the weed could jeopardize my continued employment. It's ironic though as it is a job wherein coming home and blowing a J would really help relieve the stress. Go figure...

And remember kids: Just Say No! (unless, of course, it's processed sugar or prescription drugs - remember, if you didn't buy it on the street, then it's safe to eat!)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

it ends tonight -the all american rejects

all up in the emo...why is it so hard to find the right someone? how many guys will i have to date til the universe finally lines up my other half?


----------



## Squee360

Song to Say Goodbye- Placebo

I love Placebo. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Starsshine

Sisters of mercy - Vision thing


----------



## Crystal

On a Roy Orbison kick.


----------



## Squee360

Turn it Up- By Robots In Disguise


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Somebody to Love by Jefferson Airplane _[whom later go to Jefferson Starship]_


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_knXdRfXd4

Theory of A Deadman - Not meant to be 

Words can't express the relevance.


----------



## Wagimawr

Wendy Carlos - _Switched-On Bach_

even more fun in surround!


----------



## steve-aka

_Turn Around_ by Devo


----------



## george83

Rain When I Die -Alice In Chains \m/


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tubthumpin-chumbawumba

gotta get my mood up...have to party with my NC dimmers this weekend...


----------



## george83

Man Overboard - blink 182


----------



## jamesdevise

Night Night-Blank Dogs. Weird, but good, but still weird.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Remedy - Little Boots


----------



## nykspree8

Stinkfist - tool


----------



## Tanuki

Voices from the Past - King Diamond


----------



## Adamantoise

Ya Mama by FatboySlim-great for countering a 'Y' on the 'Name A Song' thread.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

hot n cold -katy perry 

makes me wanna dance! :bounce:


----------



## steve-aka

An a capella version of the Cantina song from Star Wars by Sixteen Feet.

http://www.boingboing.net/2009/07/29/star-wars-cantina-so.html


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Madonna- Confessions of a Dance Floor album

Current song- Hung Up


----------



## george83

Bruce Springsteen - Born In The USA


----------



## Jon Blaze

The 12 minute version of "Rapper's Delight."


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Madonna- Confessions of a Dance Floor album
> 
> Current song- Hung Up


Gah. GEF! Now you've got ME Listening to that song. 

DX And after that I always have to listen to ABBA's Gimme Gimme Gimme


----------



## steve-aka

_Death & Destruction_ by Ministry

(had a rough day at work and need to purge some agression!)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

in these shoes? kirsty mac coll

this song just makes me smile...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Madonna- Die Another Day


----------



## Squee360

Incorporeal - Tiger Army


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The The - Good Morning Beautiful


----------



## Captain Save

Good choice, GEF! It inspired me this evening...

August and September - The The


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Feel that fire- Dierks Bently


----------



## Tracii

Evergrey and Mecenary.Throw in some old Dio too.


----------



## Dark_Hart

Scatman John - Lebanon (Lyrics) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J_eGw8LODg


----------



## lemonadebrigade

The Donnas - Take it Off


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Zadok The Priest - George Frederick Handel


----------



## steve-aka

_Dried Human Head from Equador_ by Messer Chups - wacky Russian retro surf music(!?!)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sound of pulling heaven down- blue october


----------



## Hathor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqUETh7KxAI

Tori Amos - Mary

It's been stuck in my head for a couple days now.

"Butterflies don't belong in nets"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Vivrant Thing- Q-tip

and the winamp has now switched to Teena Marie- Lovergirl


----------



## Captain Save

A glass of wine, and the atmosphere is complete...

Edge Hill by Groove Armada


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chris DeBurgh - Don't Pay the Ferryman


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

it's a kind of magic -queen

i could listen to queen all day...and i just might!


----------



## swamptoad

Sitting On The Dock - Otis Redding


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

the origin of love from the hedwig and the angry inch soundtrack

such a pretty song


----------



## frankman

The new Thermals ablum, Now We Can See.

The single goes by the same name:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJu611UdfxA
has a really great crappy video to go with it.


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- New Potato Caboose

I have my subwoofer cranked...I am in the Phil Zone!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Embalmed (Demo version) by Autopsy.


----------



## steve-aka

_Criminal Incompetence_ by Stephen McQuillan from the Some Assembly Required podcast dated 07/04/09. Cool 'cast playing only sample-based music.


----------



## nykspree8

The Giveaway - godhead


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

fools rush in -ub40


----------



## Wagimawr

(Paul McCartney & )Wings - Time To Hide

(omfg wings <3)


----------



## Tanuki

Birds Elope With the Sun - The Agonist

I'm giving Lullabies for the Dormant Mind a first listen~


----------



## Adamantoise

Why Worry by Dire Straits-from 'Brothers In Arms',one of my favorite albums ever  .


----------



## steve-aka

_Silk Rd_ by Grails (hipped to these guys by the Brainwashed Radio podcast - they play alterna-industrialey-post-rockish kinda stuff)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

do you realize? flaming lips :kiss2:

this song is so floaty...


----------



## Adamantoise

Runes To My Memory - Amon Amarth
Sixth Gate - Apoc Death


----------



## Aust99

No ones gonna love you - Band of Horses

from Cease to Begin..... Amazing album!!!! (if you like indie / folk)


----------



## nykspree8

Sober - Tool


----------



## Adamantoise

_Lighter_ by _Sound Of The Future _(Remixed by _DJ Hype_).


----------



## superodalisque

patty austen

street life http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcn7_7TitJI

the island http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULbUYX0zhdA

razzmatazz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6WDFPX6tp0


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> No ones gonna love you - Band of Horses



Oh I love that song! Makes me feel a bit sad/nostalgic sometimes though - I have to be in the right frame of mind to listen!

I'm listening to Tiger Army's Santa Carla Twilight. One of my favourite songs - always puts a smile on my face. :happy:


----------



## debz-aka

*Brian Eno - In dark trees*
God I love this man!
Great music to put on when I'm writing.


----------



## Adamantoise

I Am The Hunted by G.B.H. Really loving this band at the moment,very aggressive! :bow:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

in your eyes-peter gabriel


----------



## Adamantoise

Wreckage by The End Of The Universe-epic grindcore.


----------



## Tanuki

Jivatma - Aghora


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

at last-etta james


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cowboy Mouth- Jenny Says

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hSfHGXNACA


Let it go, let it go, let it go.............


----------



## steve-aka

_Too Much Skunk Tonight!_ by Birdy Nam Nam


----------



## Dark_Hart

shakira-La Loba


----------



## MattB

Misfits- Hallowe'en. 

I'm fantasizing about October weather...

"Bonfires burning bright/Pumpkin faces in the night/I remember Hallowe'en..."


----------



## Captain Save

I went back in time for a moment, and found this one.

Planet Patrol - Play at Your Own Risk

This was the 12in. instrumental version.


----------



## Crystal

Dug up some Les Paul and Mary Ford in honor of his passing.


----------



## comaseason

Tchaikovsky - Op. 71, The Nutcracker


----------



## Tanuki

Men In Love - Gossip


----------



## frankman

I opened the wrong page in the rep whines thread and now I have "don't fear the reaper" stuck in my head.

Damn you Blue Oyster Cult-loving rep-whiners!


----------



## Adamantoise

Meditatio IV by Melencolia Estatica-epic black metal track.


----------



## comaseason

Oh Industry - Bette Midler


----------



## imfree

frankman said:


> I opened the wrong page in the rep whines thread and now I have "don't fear the reaper" stuck in my head.
> 
> Damn you Blue Oyster Cult-loving rep-whiners!



More cowbell, Dude? Hahaha!!!, that was funny.
I needed a good laugh, too. Sorry I can't Rep 
you yet.:bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

imfree said:


> More cowbell, Dude? Hahaha!!!, that was funny.
> I needed a good laugh, too. Sorry I can't Rep
> you yet.:bow:



Got him for you. :bow:


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Better Together ~~~Jack Johnson


----------



## frankman

imfree said:


> More cowbell, Dude? Hahaha!!!, that was funny.
> I needed a good laugh, too. Sorry I can't Rep
> you yet.:bow:



You remember all that? That's incredible; it was january or something like that when that was written. I don't even remember what I posted 3 days ago...

So let be be the one to :bow:

(PS; your description of hell on that page is priceless)


----------



## Adamantoise

Condemned To Misery by Dead Beyond Buried (from Fear Candy 43).


----------



## northwestbbw

I don't care- Apocalypta


----------



## northwestbbw

A little help from my friends- Joe Cocker


----------



## Tanuki

F.C.P.S.I.T.S.G.E.P.G.E.P.G.E.P. - The Fall of Troy


----------



## Adamantoise

Oroborus by Gojira-from Fear Candy #60


----------



## steve-aka

_Japanese Army March_ (Godzilla 1954) from The Best of Godzilla 1954 - 1975 soundtrack compilation. God, I love this song!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

frankman said:


> I opened the wrong page in the rep whines thread and now I have "don't fear the reaper" stuck in my head.
> 
> Damn you Blue Oyster Cult-loving rep-whiners!



Lol, I think I was part of that  



I'm back to the Trance.....

Jav D- Silver Lining which has led to Gone by Max Graham feat. Jessica Jacobs

Silver Lining
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZhH6nTAp_8&feature=related


----------



## steve-aka

_Edited Special Edit Radio Mix - I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For_ by Negativland from the Some Assembly Required podcast of 08.01.09


----------



## george83

Problem Child - AC/DC


----------



## comaseason

Rainbows In the Dark - Tilly and the Wall


----------



## protuberance

Ghoul - As Your Casket Closes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

More Trance....


Robert Miles- Children


----------



## Adamantoise

Heartbeat Amplifier by The Gathering. No lyrics for this one-just wicked guitar riffing...


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Jack Ingram - Barefoot and Crazy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The Brothers Johnson- Strawberry Letter 23


----------



## Ernie

MGMT or The Killers.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rolling Stones- Gimme Shelter


----------



## Ernie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Rolling Stones- Gimme Shelter



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP2VyquMAaM

Paint It Black


----------



## pdesil071189

Peace Sells - Megadeth


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

the theme to full house...it's on tv.


----------



## Tanuki

You By My Side - Chris Squire

Fish Out Of Water is one of my absolute all time favorite albums


----------



## Jon Blaze

The ministry of sound housexy 4- CD one.


----------



## comaseason

Tilly and the Wall - Bad Education

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ql0BVvEFg8


----------



## steve-aka

_Alley Pang_ by The Skatalites! They fucking RULE!!!


----------



## comaseason

steve-aka said:


> _Alley Pang_ by The Skatalites! They fucking RULE!!!



Yes, but are they skatastic?


----------



## steve-aka

comaseason said:


> Yes, but are they skatastic?



But of course! They are even skamazingly skawesome!


----------



## comaseason

steve-aka said:


> But of course! They are even skamazingly skawesome!



Skabsolutely Skarific?


----------



## pdesil071189

Come Together by The Beatles off Abbey Road


----------



## northwestbbw

Australia- The Shins


----------



## pdesil071189

Today - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Mathias

Eminem- The Warning

Easily the most vicious diss track he's ever done. Wow.


----------



## Tanuki

Close to the Edge - I. The Solid Time of Change II. Total Mass Retain III. I Get Up I Get Down IV. Seasons of Man 

By 

Yes

Incredible....


----------



## nykspree8

Drugstore - Stabbing Westward


----------



## Adamantoise

Death Domain by Black Bleeding.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Hinder-Better Then Me


----------



## MattB

The Beatles- I'm Only Sleeping


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Linkin Park-Leave Out All The Rest


----------



## MattB

Gorilla Biscuits- Big Mouth, (from the 7")


----------



## balletguy

I Zac Brown-whatever it is


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Suzanne Vega - 99.9F


----------



## Adamantoise

Load by DJ Swift from True Playaz In The Mix Vol.1


----------



## comaseason

I Am - Static-X

This music always makes me feel like....

rrrrraaaawwwwrrr.

Rrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaawwwwwwrrrrrrr!

RRRRRRRAAAAAAAAWWWWWRRRRRRR!

heh.:blush:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Come Sail Away- Styx


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I'm currently at work listening to the soundtrack of the movie, GETTYSBURG.


Dennis ... has a strange to urge to march and kill Johnny Rebs


----------



## steve-aka

The sound of my dishwasher and air conditioner running simultaneously, as well as the tap-tap-tap of my fingers upon my keyboard...


----------



## Tanuki

Failing Winds of Hopeless Greed - Arsis


----------



## nykspree8

12 Stones - Stay


----------



## comaseason

Thunderdome - Messiah


----------



## MattB

Phish- Bouncing Around The Room


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

The Soundtrack to Across the Universe


----------



## Mathias

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8Z8T3skJkE&feature=related

It's so relaxing. I wish I could play it on a loop.


----------



## Adamantoise

...et Mors by Gallileous.This is epic black/doom metal...you can really _hear_ the doom.


----------



## Captain Save

Still soaking in the eighties goodness, like pork chops waiting for the barbecue grill...


Your Painted Smile by Bryan Ferry


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

i totally scored! my sister ripped a crapload (crapload=about 50) of her cd's into mp3 files and gave me the cds! all types from 'greatest soprano arias' to the 'sopranos soundtrack'.  

right now i am getting my george on with 'monkey' by george michael. 

next i think will be tony bennett!


----------



## MattB

Captain Save said:


> Still soaking in the eighties goodness, like pork chops waiting for the barbecue grill...
> 
> 
> Your Painted Smile by Bryan Ferry



Heh...80's night here too for some reason.

Psychedelic Furs- Love My Way


----------



## superodalisque

a lot of Caetano Veloso lately:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9VWTul_Pf0
"You Don't Know Me" Caetano Veloso


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK-ffn6Q0k0

the italian and english lyrics for "Michelangelo antonioni" by Caetano Veloso 
(written in honor of the film maker for his 80th birthday)

italian: 

Visione del silenzio
Angolo vuoto
Pagina senza parole
Una lettera scritta
Sopra un viso
Di pietra e vapore
Amore
Inutile finestra

english translaton:

Vision of silence
Empty angle
Wordless page
A letter written 
On a face
Of stone and vapor
Love
Useless window


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb4RauhteFA

"Sozinho/Alone" Caetano Veloso

Portuguese:

Às vezes no silêncio da noite
Eu fico imaginando nós dois
Eu fico aqui sonhando acordado
Juntando o antes, o agora e o depois
Por que você me deixa tão solto?
Por que você não cola em mim?
Tô me sentindo muito sozinho
Não sou nem quero ser o seu dono
É que um carinho às vezes cai bem
Eu tenho os meus desejos e planos secretos
Só abro pra você, mais ninguém
Por que você me esquece e some?
E se eu me interessar por alguém?
E se ela de repente me ganha?
Quando a gente gosta
É claro que a gente cuida
Fala que me ama
Só que é da boca pra fora
Ou você me engana
Ou não está madura
Onde está você agora?
Quando a gente gosta
É claro que a gente cuida
Fala que me ama
Só que é da boca pra fora
Ou você me engana
Ou não está madura
Iê iê iê iê iê
Onde está você agora?

English translation:

Alone

Sometimes, in the silence of the night,
I sit and imagine us two
I sit here, daydreaming
Joining the before, the now, and the after
Why do you leave me so free?
Why don't you stick with me?
I'm feeling so alone
I'm not and I don't want to be your owner
But sometimes your love feels so good
I have my desires and secret plans
I only open to you, to no one else
Why do you forget me and disappear?
And if I become interested in someone?
And if she suddenly wins me?
When people like each other
It's clear that they care for each other
You say that you love me
But you don't mean it
Or you mess with me
Or you aren't ready
Where are you now?
When people like each other
It's clear that they care for each other
You tell me that you love me
But you don't mean it
Or you mess with me
Or you aren't ready
Iê iê iê iê iê
Where are you now?


----------



## The Fez

La Tristesse, Durera (Scream to a Sigh) - Manic Street Preachers

the song's quite depressing if you know what it's about, and I like that in many of their songs, the manics do well to make the music sound uplifiting, but the lyrical content is a total downer


----------



## pdesil071189

Zombe - The Cranberries


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tony bennett was still in the cd player so right now listening to

top hat,white tie and tails-tony bennett


----------



## northwestbbw

don't stop- InnerPartySystem


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Linkin Park- Breaking the Habit


My oldest daughter surprised me not long ago when she said that she thinks of me whenever she hears Linkin Park...because I like them so much.


----------



## Wagimawr

CRAAAAAAAAAAAAWLING IN MY SKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN THESE WOUNDS THEY WILL NOT HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAL /wrist *ahem* sorry!

Currently? Hootie and the Blowfish - Cracked Rear View; I'll probably wind up skipping the whole second half, but whatevs. Gotta hear some "Only Wanna Be With You".


----------



## Inhibited

Eskimo Joe - Inshalla


----------



## frankman

Been on a bit of a Third Eye Blind kick after seeing Yes Man.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

river deep, mountain high-erasure

next up..some tori amos


----------



## steve-aka

Mount Wroclai (Idle Days) by Beirut


----------



## steve-aka

Now I'm listening to Nic Fit by Sonic Youth


----------



## Wagimawr

Just My Imagination - The Temptations


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

empty garden-elton john


----------



## stubblygoodness7

Just woke up and found Wilco on the CBS Sunday morning show. 

I once had a dream that Jeff Tweedy and I were bffs, and we lived on his tour bus and got into a fight about who forgot to flush the toilet and he called me a bitch and I accused him of being a racist.

It was still one of the best dreams I've ever had.


----------



## nykspree8

Inside You - Stabbing Westward


----------



## KatsPyjamas

Steeleye Span - Little Sir Hugh (it's about child moider!)


----------



## Captain Save

I don't like to share my moods with innocent bystanders, so I let my moods pull me in through music. After we're both satisfied, we go our separate ways, until the next time...

Kingdom of Rain - The The featuring Sinead O'connor


----------



## steve-aka

_The Aging Musician_ by The Residents - probably the best band EVER!!!!!


----------



## comaseason

steve-aka said:


> _The Aging Musician_ by The Residents - probably the best band EVER!!!!!



I'm listening to The Shags.

Psyche! HAHAHA Fooled you!


----------



## steve-aka

comaseason said:


> I'm listening to The Shags.
> 
> Psyche! HAHAHA Fooled you!



Yeah, I knew you were yankin' my chain, especially since you *MISSPELLED* their name! It's spelled The SHAGGS!!!!!!!

At least I've seen _The Godfather_, you so-called movie buff!


----------



## comaseason

steve-aka said:


> Yeah, I knew you were yankin' my chain, especially since you *MISSPELLED* their name! It's spelled The SHAGGS!!!!!!!
> 
> At least I've seen _The Godfather_, you so-called movie buff!



What was that... I'm too busy watching the Twilight Zone with Rod Sterling.

Mob stuff bores me.


----------



## steve-aka

comaseason said:


> What was that... I'm too busy watching the Twilight Zone with Rod Sterling.
> 
> Mob stuff bores me.



Which episode? The lame-o one with Carol Burnett?


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Boss theme from Sonic The Hedgehog 3... :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

Tegan & Sara - So Jealous


----------



## nykspree8

Soundgarden - Fell on Black Days


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

i am on a trance music bender! pure trance 5! makes ya wanna :bounce:


----------



## nykspree8

Echoplex - NIN


----------



## jewels_mystery

Let it be me- Ray Lamontagne :smitten:


----------



## Tanuki

Proclamation (live) - Gentle Giant


----------



## SMA413

OKGo


----------



## nykspree8

Al Genina - Our Lady Peace


----------



## BMOC

*Andy Bey & The Bey Sisters*. If you like _real jazz_ vocals, you want to own this album. My personal guarantee. I have two copies, one for my car. Andy's solo albums are also excellent. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004YLK2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## steve-aka

_Music Non-Stop_ by Kraftwerk


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

brian ferry...the boys and girls cd...right now it's on 'slave to love'


----------



## Isa

I'll Never Get Out of This World Alive - Hank Williams


(Thanks to The Life & Times of Tim for the introduction)


----------



## nykspree8

Mudshovel - Staind


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ABC - Poison Arrow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X69xQl-xF1k&feature=channel


----------



## mossystate

Ottmar Liebert - Snakecharmer


----------



## Adamantoise

Towards Babylon by Behemoth.


----------



## nykspree8

Pushing Me Away - Linkin Park


----------



## nykspree8

Here's another 

I Worship You - Razed in Black


----------



## steve-aka

_The Second Advent of Elvis_ by Messer Chups. Wacky retro techno surf sampledelica from Russia, really hard to define these guys except to say they're fucking AWESOME!


----------



## The Fez

Working Class Hero - Green Day

I'm not the biggest Green Day fan, but this song is fantastic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIQWhPVXQX8


----------



## Tanuki

Doctor Smoke - Asteroid


----------



## Fluffy51888

For some strange reason, I cannot get Yes by LMFAO out of my head.


----------



## Tania

Right now I'm listening to the "La Dolce Vita" soundtrack, but earlier I was hearing a melange of Hawaiian music, The The, Siouxsie and the Banshees, New Order, and The Cure.


----------



## luvembig

O-H-I-O - Ohio Players


----------



## Tania

bobbleheaddoll said:


> brian ferry...the boys and girls cd...right now it's on 'slave to love'



OMG! "Don't Stop the Dance" is one of my favorite songs ever. I love Bryan Ferry...and Roxy Music, too! Oh gosh now I want to listen to "More Than This"...


----------



## Captain Save

bobbleheaddoll said:


> brian ferry...the boys and girls cd...right now it's on 'slave to love'





Tania said:


> OMG! "Don't Stop the Dance" is one of my favorite songs ever. I love Bryan Ferry...and Roxy Music, too! Oh gosh now I want to listen to "More Than This"...



Thanks to the two of you, I feel vindicated with my recurring binge of their material. My favorite? I just can't listen to this while I drive; Roxy Music...The Thrill of It All


----------



## Adamantoise

Malicious Fingers remix from Sonic 3.


----------



## thejuicyone

Sweet Pea - Tommy Roe
(Fun little diddy)


----------



## Tanuki

It Must Be a Camel - Frank Zappa


----------



## msbard90

i am listening to Chopin's waltz no. 16 in a flat major.

wow. i am a dork.....

..................................................runs away!!!!:blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Harder Better Faster Stronger - Daft Punk

<3 It's My Happy Music.


----------



## george83

Got the new Green Day album today for my birthday so currently playing that, at the mo its..

Last Night On Earth - Green Day

Pretty good album so far.


----------



## frankman

I am currently reminded that shyness can stop you from doing all the things in life you want to. 
And if it's not love, apparently it's the bond that keeps us together. 

The Smiths rule.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

weapon of choice-fatboy slim

it's so catchy...


----------



## Punkin1024

Vincent (Starry Starry Night) - Don McLean


----------



## joh

A moment so close - Bela Fleck and the Flecktones (any one up for some esoteric jazz banjo and funk slap bass?)


----------



## Friday

Savatage - Gutter Ballet


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> *weapon of choice*-fatboy slim
> 
> it's so catchy...



An excellent choice of record,M'lady. 

The Bringer Of War by The Gates Of Slumber. They're on this months 'Fear Candy' CD with Terrorizer Magazine.


----------



## Punkin1024

The background music to YoVille is going around and around in my head. Pathetic...I know! :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise

An Experiment In Homicide/The Exorcist - Cannibal Corpse (From 'The Bleeding';'The Exorcist' originally performed by Possessed.)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

thank you tom 

right now i am listening to the diary of jane by breaking benjamin


----------



## steve-aka

_Terrible Canyons of Static_ by Godspeed You! Black Emperor - all badass and epicy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Nickelback- Someday


----------



## Adamantoise

Look To Your Orb For The Warning by Monster Magnet.


----------



## Aust99

Bon Ivers - Skinny Love


----------



## nykspree8

Wish I May - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

son of a preacher man -dusty springfield


----------



## Fonzy

Atlas - Battles


----------



## frankman

Frank Turner's "Poetry of the Deed". 
Immensely enjoyable album


----------



## nykspree8

Square Dance - Eminem


----------



## swamptoad

I've currently been listening to all of these .... 





Live - Throwing Copper (album)
The Cranberries - Everybody Else Is Doing It, So Why Can't We (album)
Toad The Wet Sprocket - Fear (album)
Peter Bjorn And John - Writer's Block (album)


kinda blast from the past music (FIRST 3) ... and then the Peter Bjorn and John album is from 2006.


----------



## nykspree8

James Labrie - Oblivious


----------



## garbled

Dream theatre, black clouds and silver linings


----------



## Jon Blaze

James Brown- Get up offa that thing


----------



## jamesdevise

Aust99 said:


> Bon Ivers - Skinny Love



AMAZING SONG!


The National - Squalor Victoria


----------



## steve-aka

_Age of Aquarius / Let the Sun Shine In_ by Alice Donut & Killdozer - mellifluously raw and awesome!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

romeo and juliet-indigo girls


----------



## Wagimawr

The Beatles.

Remastered.

*eargasm*

Currently, "I Want You (She's So Heavy)"


----------



## Adamantoise

You're No Different by Ozzy Osbourne-love it.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

a little less conversation (jxl remix) -elvis


----------



## LovelyLiz

"Cinder and Smoke" by Iron & Wine (from The Shepherd's Dog)


----------



## frankman

Apollo 440 - STOP THE ROCK!!


----------



## Adamantoise

frankman said:


> Apollo 440 - STOP THE ROCK!!





The World's Made Up Of This And That (FatboySlim remix)- Deeds Plus Thoughts


----------



## protuberance

HUM - The Pod


----------



## mszwebs

Paramore - For a Pessimist, I'm Pretty Optimistic

I actually listened to the words the other day and realized that I could have been singing the some myself at this point in time lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The Whispers- The Beat Goes On

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW0nhTwMsLY&feature=related


----------



## steve-aka

_Symphony No. 7 In A, Op. 92 - Allegretto_ by Ludwig van Beethoven, performed by The Columbia Symphony Orchestra as conducted by Bruno Walter


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Cyanide Sweet Tooth Suicide* by *Shinedown*


----------



## Wagimawr

The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever REMASTERS! MONO!


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Smooth Criminal--Alien Ant Farm


----------



## nykspree8

Wish - NIN


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

we are doing a 70's thing for work later this month so trying to find some songs to take in for the event...right now i am listening to 

godzilla-blue oyster cult

the guitar in this makes the song...


----------



## frankman

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The Whispers- The Beat Goes On
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW0nhTwMsLY&feature=related



I will see your whispers and raise you a

Sonny and Cher - The Beat Goes On
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU10TZs1ow0

Best version ever. This video is incredibly funny.


----------



## Adamantoise

Chopped In Half - Obituary
From 'Cause Of Death'.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bobbleheaddoll said:


> we are doing a 70's thing for work later this month so trying to find some songs to take in for the event...right now i am listening to
> 
> godzilla-blue oyster cult
> 
> the guitar in this makes the song...




Since we're raising each other songs now p Frankman), this has always been one of my favorites 


BOC- Don't Fear the Reaper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUO_5EALZoM&feature=related


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

wow...you totally took that hand. that is one of, if not the, most popular of the b/o/c songs.

however, i see your 'the beat goes on' and raise you a sonny/cher classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzW_7ANnHZI


----------



## frankman

To stay with the poker terms, I guess this one would be a flush:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-YLMJjv4lI

(Someone was bound to do it)

So kindly push your chips towards me. Yes thank you, nono: your chips. Your poker chips. Those I want. The doritos you can keep.


----------



## Adamantoise

Ride Across The River by Dire Straits.


----------



## nykspree8

Eraser - NIN


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

love me dead -ludo


----------



## midnightrogue

heartbeat by nneka - its rocking my world ,check it out - choooooooon!!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

the gap -thompson twins it's gonna be an 80's kinda day! TGIF!


----------



## MattB

Iron Maiden- The Trooper

Probably my favourite Iron Maiden song ever...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

i think im paranoid -garbage


----------



## nykspree8

Away - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Adamantoise

Order Of Ennead - The Culling


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

ca plane pour moi -plastic bertrand

wooo--ewww-wooo--ewww....

makes ya wanna :bounce:


----------



## Inhibited

Return of the Mac - Not sure who sings it is on Music Max 1996 rewind.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

holding back the years-simply red


----------



## george83

Dance Of Death (Live) - Iron Maiden


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

destination unknown -missing persons


----------



## goofy girl

Purple Rain- Prince 

and now

Fearless- Cyndi Lauper


----------



## superodalisque

Wax Tailor -Sieze the Day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9B9RT5S2dU&feature=related


Kraked Unit - Munivers de Paris 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_HgEsA_0PM&feature=related


----------



## superodalisque

oops sorry that last link was Lair des Cendres by Kraked Unit. here is Munivers de Paris

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET2p-2FRkok&feature=related


today i'm also listening to:

Yael Naim:

new soul http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgEfYGzojcA&feature=fvw

Paris http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R2y_2zQ4_w&feature=related


----------



## littlefairywren

Right now 2 favs I keep playing over and over -

Under by Under
Live a Lie by AM

suits my mellow and cruisy mood....


----------



## superodalisque

Se deja llevar------Antonio Orozco


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGnr__0XuBU&NR=1


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVi4PUx8bXk

Remembering Mr Swayze....


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

prom queen-devil's radio


----------



## steve-aka

_Metamorphosis I_ by Uakti - cool Brazilian minimalist-style percussion band who invent and build most of the instruments they play. Think Latin rhythm by way of Philip Glass.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Paul Oakenfold - Southern Sun ( Tiesto Mix )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbZxOchyxD8


----------



## Chef

Currently stuck in my head:

Sviatoslav Richter - Passepied (Debussy) Live 1977
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBqbTix9Sac


----------



## Surlysomething

NEW David Gray!

-Draw the Line


amazing! run out and get it...sit down and download it...NOW.


----------



## Adamantoise

Inhibited said:


> Return of the Mac - Not sure who sings it is on Music Max 1996 rewind.



Mark Morrison? 

Tarantula (DJ Hype Remix) - Pendulum.


----------



## Inhibited

Adamantoise said:


> Mark Morrison?
> 
> Tarantula (DJ Hype Remix) - Pendulum.



lol that song is so catchy i had in my head for days, thanks for reminding me of it i can't stop singing it now.


----------



## Adamantoise

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-fFuGphOmU

Scrambled Eggman (Sonic 3 and Knuckles Boss Music) remix By Brain Cells and Snappleman-guitar work is kick ass


----------



## superodalisque

frankie beverly and maze--southern girls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4KXTr35d-4&feature=related

frankie beverly and maze--happy feelings

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBN_NCBhghI&feature=related

franke beverly and maze--joy and and pain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6DFEOFHl0w&feature=related


----------



## protuberance

Thin Fucking Lizzy


----------



## frankman

The eighties rule. 

View attachment 704285_men_at_work.jpg


----------



## 1300 Class

_Murmur_ — Bang Bang Feat. Athena Constantine
http://audioo.com/t/murmur--bang-bang-feat-athena-constantine/7e6b0775a677de2/


----------



## Paquito

frankman said:


> The eighties rule.



I'd like to reiterate this statement, since I'm currently listening to Walk This Way (with Run DMC).

Go 80's.


----------



## Guy

Boston - More than a Feeling
Just because.


----------



## MattB

Voivod- Tribal Convictions

As much as I loved them at the time, I had no idea how ahead of the game they were. I thought they were just weird...

Growing up less than an hour from Mtl, we always looked at these guys as a local band and wore their logo with pride. Ahhh...the days of destroying every jacket you owned just to let people know what bands you liked, even though no one else ever knew who they were...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfpYIPbrcdY


----------



## Inhibited

Sweater - Eskimo Joe


----------



## steve-aka

_I'm Sincere_ by Fudgie & Fufu - kinda like Ween meets Frank Zappa (well, sorta...). Regardless, some pretty fucked-up shit. Gotta love it!


----------



## frankman

Colonel Les Claypool's Fearless Flying Frog Brigade - Ding Dang Hey HO!!!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

it's raining men-the weather girls


----------



## JoyJoy

Anders Osborne - Coming Down (great New Orlean's style blues singer, for those who don't know him. Check him out. On this cd, he vaguely reminds me of Van Morrison - something in the tenor of his voice.)


----------



## Surlysomething

Supertramp - Breakfast in America


----------



## Wagimawr

The Beatles - Oh! Darling

...putting together a Beatles love songs playlist is hard...


----------



## Gingembre

Nina Simone - I wish I knew how (it would feel to be free). I bloody love this song.


----------



## Tina

This minute? Salt N Pepa's _Shoop_...

_Ummm, you're packed and you're stacked 'specially in the back
Brother, wanna thank your mother for a butt like that (thanks, Mom)
Can I get some fries with that shake-shake booty?
If looks could kill you would be an uzi
You're a shotgun - bang! What's up with that thang?
I wanna know how does it hang?
Straight up, wait up, hold up, Mr. Lover
Like Prince said you're a sexy mutha-
Well-a, I like 'em real wild, b-boy style by the mile
Smooth black skin with a smile
Bright as the sun, I wanna have some fun
Come (come) and (hmmm) give me some of that yum-yum
Chocolate chip, honey dip, can I get a scoop? (please)
Baby, take a ride in my coupe, you make me wanna..._

Ha. Love it.


----------



## Twilley

More random stuff as of late, mostly Jay Reatard and some Dropkick Murphy's...


----------



## Tania

Siouxsie Sioux and The The.


----------



## Adamantoise

Grind...I Just Might by Severed Remains-has a rather cool,punky chord progression that bursts in at 00:16 seconds.


----------



## Mini

I'm listening to a debate on TAG on Youtube.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

free your mind-en vogue...love this song!


----------



## Captain Save

Inspired by someone's sig line, I present...

A forest by The Cure


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Jordin Sparks-Overcome


----------



## superodalisque

literally here in atlanta:

here comes the rain again--the eurythmics

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/


----------



## Gingembre

I am listening to The Boat That Rocked soundtrack. Current track is The Troggs "With a girl like you". #I want to spend my life, with a girl like you, ba ba ba-ba baaaaaaaaa#


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

right now i am listening to the news on the tv...but it is so depressing...i'm gonna go back to sesame street...


----------



## Adamantoise

Know by System Of A Down.


----------



## northwestbbw

Cuddle Fuddle by Passion Pit


----------



## Gingembre

I'm on a boat, by The Lonely Island ft T-Pain. 

"I'm on a boat aaand its going fast aaaand I got a nautical themed pashmina afghaaan...." tee hee


----------



## HailToTheKing

Grand Funk Railroad's "Caught in the Act".


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

can't smile without you...barry manilow

watched part of hellboy 2 earlier and it was in the movie...got me in the mood to hear barry!

i write the songs is next!


----------



## steve-aka

_Iconography_ by Max Richter from the _Waltz With Bashir_ soundtrack. Powerful music for a powerful film.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVi4PUx8bXk
> 
> Remembering Mr Swayze....



:wubu: *sigh* I cried for hours when he passed. Loved him for over 20 years (borderline obsession with Dirty Dancing.. well, maybe more than borderline, I freakin LOVE that movie.)

Right now, I listen to certain songs every day. Michael Jackson's The Way You Make Me Feel, The Bee Gees (<3) How Deep Is Your Love, Scissor Sisters' Kiss You Off, Michael Buble's Save The Last Dance For Me, The Beatles' In My Life, Stevie Wonders' Superstition...


----------



## Adamantoise

Rassistenschwein by Neuron.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

grace kelly-MIKA


----------



## littlefairywren

Right now, having a bout of insomnia and listening to

Here we Go - Mat Kearney


----------



## thejuicyone

Till you come to me - Spencer Day


----------



## Adamantoise

An old school Jungle/DrumNBass mix from 1994 onwards.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

saw this today and just posted it for another thread...but loved it so much gonna watch it again...finally a rocking hot song showing love for the bbw!

Sista Big Bones by Anthony Hamilton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDSOxfHfNhQ


----------



## Punkin1024

Rain. My favorite sound.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

after dark-asian kung fu generation


----------



## george83

Heaven Beside You - Alice In Chains


----------



## littlefairywren

All the World - Fauxliage


----------



## supersizebbw

Save my life - Pink


----------



## george83

Run To You - Bryan Adams


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

chasing cars-snow patrol


----------



## Tanuki

Sweet Sue, Just You (False Start With Discussion By Leonard Bernstein And Miles Davis)

From

Miles Davis & John Coltrane - The Complete Columbia Recordings 1955-1961


----------



## george83

Train Of Consequences - Megadeth \m/


----------



## Captain Save

Ms. Fat Booty by Mos Def, instrumental version


----------



## Dmitra

Pop Song '89 by REM (and the rest of Green). :bounce:


----------



## swamptoad

DameQ said:


> Pop Song '89 by REM (and the rest of Green). :bounce:





Ahhhhh excellent. I like a lot of REM's older albums!


----------



## Tanuki

Brick By Boring Brick - Paramore


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Promises- Eric Clapton


----------



## swamptoad

System Of A Down just a little while earlier.


----------



## Captain Save

Promises, promises....

by Naked Eyes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

my funny valentine-chet baker


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Alexander O'Neal - Fake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ac_7EmYGXs


----------



## AuntHen

"Late In The Evening" by Paul Simon (luuuuvvvvvv him!!):wubu:


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

We Are Golden - Mika 
his new album has kept a permanent smile on my face for about the past month!


----------



## george83

The Dope Show - Marilyn Manson


----------



## disaster117

Money by Michael Jackson (on repeat!).


----------



## thejuicyone

There is a light that never goes out - The Smiths


----------



## 0nlnn

Right now at this very moment? I got Every Breath You Take by The Police blasting. Thought it would be a nice contrast to all the heavy metal I've been listening to for the past week or two.


----------



## saucywench

Heard on KOKY 102.1 FM on the way to work today:


Smiling faces sometimes pretend to be your friend
Smiling faces show no traces of the evil that lurks within
Smiling faces, smiling faces sometimes
They don't tell the truth
Smiling faces, smiling faces 
Tell lies and Ive got proof​ 
The truth is in the eyes
Cause the eyes don't lie, amen
Remember a smile is just 
A frown turned upside down
My friend​ 
Let me tell you
Smiling faces, smiling faces sometimes
They don't tell the truth
Smiling faces, smiling faces 
Tell lies and Ive got proof​ 
Beware, beware of the handshake
That hides the snake
I'm telling you beware
Beware of the pat on the back 
It just might hold you back​ 
Jealousy (jealousy)
Misery (misery)
Envy
I tell you, you can't see behind smiling faces
Smiling faces sometimes they don't tell the truth
Smiling faces, smiling faces 
Tell lies and I got proof​ 
Smiling faces, smiling faces sometimes
They don't tell the truth
Smiling faces, smiling faces 
Tell lies and I got proof
(Smiling faces, smiling faces sometimes)
(Smiling faces, smiling faces sometimes)​ 
I'm telling you beware, beware of the handshake
That hides the snake
Listen to me now, beware
Beware of that pat on the back
It just might hold you back​ 
Smiling faces, smiling faces sometimes
They don't tell the truth
Smiling faces, smiling faces 
Tell lies and I got proof​ 
Your enemy won't do you no harm
Cause you'll know where he's coming from
Don't let the handshake and the smile fool ya
Take my advice I'm only try' to school ya​ 
*Smiling Faces--The Undisputed Truth*​


----------



## pdesil071189

AC/DC - Rock and Roll aint Noise Pollution


----------



## AuntHen

"a man/me/then Jim" ~Rilo Kiley~ :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

The Dark End of the Street - The Commitments
Suits my mood at the mo!


----------



## thejuicyone

Quelqu'un M'a Dit - Carla Bruni


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Gin and Juice, as done by Richard Cheese and Lounge Against the Machine.


----------



## Adamantoise

In The Swamps You Rot by Splatterhouse.


----------



## Wagimawr

Robin Trower - Wish You Were Mine


----------



## Adamantoise

Various Funeral Doom Metal bands-at the moment it's 'Antimony' by Skepticism,and I'm digging the epic organ work.Very moody,very nice.


----------



## AuntHen

Microphone Fiend ~Rage Against The Machine~ <rock on>

"E-F-F-E-C-T! A smooth operator operating correctly"


----------



## MzDeeZyre

David Guetta featuring Akon 

Sexy Bitch


----------



## Surlysomething

Genesis-Turn it on Again:The Hits


----------



## Weirdo890

Stars and Stripes Forever as conducted by John Zoltek of the Glacier orchestra of Montana.


----------



## succubus_dxb

I am ALL up in "99 red balloons".


----------



## Adamantoise

'Dead' by Autopsy-from 'Mental Funeral',the main guitar riff kicks so much butt.The song itself only has five lines in it,but I'm not complaining. 
Next Is 'Robbing The Grave'.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Do You Want to Know a Secret- by the Beatles 

sing along folks, it's fun...

You never know how much I really love you
You'll never know how much I really care

Listen, do you want to know a secret
Do you promise not to tell, woh, woh, woh
Closer, let me whisper in your ear
Say the words you long to hear
I'm in love with you, oo

Listen, do you want to know a secret
Do you promise not to tell, woh, woh, woh
Closer, let me whisper in your ear
Say the words you long to hear
I'm in love with you, oo

I've known a secret for a week or two
Nobody know just we two

Listen, do you want to know a secret
Do you promise not to tell, woh, woh, woh
Closer, let me whisper in your ear
Say the words you long to hear
I'm in love with you, oo, oo


----------



## Punkin1024

I needed some relaxing music this evening. Here's what I listened to first: Native Spirit: Native American Flutes.

Now I'm listening to Kenny G: Breathless

The cats liked the Native Spirit CD, but they're not too crazy about Kenny G. Sigh!


----------



## swamptoad

Punkin1024 said:


> I needed some relaxing music this evening. Here's what I listened to first: Native Spirit: Native American Flutes.
> 
> Now I'm listening to Kenny G: Breathless
> 
> The cats liked the Native Spirit CD, but they're not too crazy about Kenny G. Sigh!




*lol*


----------



## littlefairywren

Sanctify Yourself by Simple Minds

I am going through a bit of an 80's phase at the mo


----------



## Weirdo890

Little Child by The Beatles. They are my favorite band.


----------



## RobitusinZ

Drake. Drake. Drake. Drake. Drake.

"Money to Blow"
"Forever"
"Going In"
"Invented Sex"
"Successful"
"Best I Ever Had"
"Throw It In the Bag (remix)"
"The One"
"Uptown"
"Houstatlantavegas"
"Digital Girl"

It's like this dude is on every song I love listenning to.


----------



## Surlysomething

RobitusinZ said:


> Drake. Drake. Drake. Drake. Drake.
> 
> "Money to Blow"
> "Forever"
> "Going In"
> "Invented Sex"
> "Successful"
> "Best I Ever Had"
> "Throw It In the Bag (remix)"
> "The One"
> "Uptown"
> "Houstatlantavegas"
> "Digital Girl"
> 
> It's like this dude is on every song I love listenning to.




And he's Canadian. Who would have thought.


----------



## Horseman

Most recently a mix of Barenaked Ladies.


----------



## RobitusinZ

Surlysomething said:


> And he's Canadian. Who would have thought.



Hell yeah...this guy is KILLING hip hop right now.


----------



## Drucifer

I have been listening to classical music a lot the last few months. Currently I am listening to Tritsch-Tratsch-Polka by Strauss and I am turned on.


----------



## Surlysomething

Drucifer said:


> and I am turned on.






that cracked me up!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

mellow...enjoying the rain noise...listening to 'rainbow connection' by the carpenters...still love the kermit version best ,but still like this one.


----------



## littlefairywren

Teardrop - Massive Attack (over and over)


----------



## Berry

Don't get me wrong, the Stone's version of Ruby Tuesday can't be beat but I recently found a version by Franco Battiato and am unable to stop the loop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmDLwnJZzb8


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

random mix on the media player...right now it's

where have all the cowboys gone? by paula cole


----------



## littlefairywren

My insomnia (yes it is in the wee hrs here) calls for - 

Hell is Around the Corner - Tricky


----------



## Adamantoise

Creeping Death by Metallica. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Closer - Nine Inch Nails

No comment


----------



## Red Raven

Kid Cudi's the sky might fall and I'm loving it!


----------



## Isa

Rammlied - Rammstein. Rocking late into the night here.


----------



## littlefairywren

Easy - Barenaked Ladies

Thank you my friend


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Another trance mix from the past- January Mix 06


----------



## Adamantoise

Demons Swarm By My Side by Colosseum. Epic Funeral Doom metal all the way from Finland-I bow to thee. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Heavy Cross - The Gossip

Really loud!


----------



## Adamantoise

When Anesthesia Fails by Lust Of Decay. Woo-hoo!


----------



## jaxjaguar

Silversun Pickups - Swoon 
Soilwork - Stabbing the Drama
Trouble - Simple Mind Condition
Metallica - Death Magnetic
Down - Nola
UFO - Force It
Motorhead - Bastards


----------



## Mathias

Micheal Jackson- Leave me alone
Micheal Jackson- Scream
The Cab- One of those nights
Eminem- Deja vu


----------



## Wagimawr

Michael Jackson - Billie Jean

I might just put it on repeat. It's that good.


----------



## littlefairywren

Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing


----------



## Paquito

Across the Universe, "Let it Be" in particular. 

Man that scene from the movie gets me everytime...


----------



## Santaclear

Disgorge (from Mexico) "Forensick"

A fine palate-cleanser.


----------



## BrokenCassette

Purple People (Christmas in Space) - Tori Amos

(Really not a big surprise if you know me and how much of a Tori freak I am~)


----------



## littlefairywren

Sexy Boy - Air


----------



## swamptoad

The Magic Numbers, Kaiser Chiefs, The Cranberries, and The Beastie Boys earlier


----------



## Adamantoise

Covered With Sores by Cannibal Corpse. :bow:


It's been one of 'those' days.


----------



## littlefairywren

Brightest Hour - The Submarines


----------



## Adamantoise

Saturnine Vastness by Colosseum. Funeral Doom = WIN.


----------



## northwestbbw

Best of the Chris Moyles Show Podcast


----------



## Adamantoise

LFO - Tied Up. Distorted thudding and screeching synth make for quite an interesting and edgey listening-also,the video is freaking _weird_.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Otis Redding (namely, Cigarettes and Coffee) can't get enough of his voice.


----------



## thatkassiegirl

Been listening to a lot of Gorilla Joe and Hollywood Undead here lately.


----------



## littlefairywren

Be Here Now - Ray LaMontagne


----------



## protuberance

O and A. - "Bad boy" of figure skating.


----------



## thejuicyone

There is a light that never goes out - The Smiths


----------



## blakout

This crazy mash up of Daft Punk and Queen 
"We Will Robot Rock You"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DjwjZjGss0&feature=PlayList&p=3403EAFF3D57CB7B&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## jamesdevise

Listening to a lot of Devendra Banhart and Deerhoof at the mo.


----------



## garbled

chickenfoot and for contrast charles mingus


----------



## littlefairywren

The Kill - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## chublover350

Devin Townsend Project-coast


----------



## Punkin1024

Money Can't Buy Me Love - The Beatles (it's playing on the oldies station on the anti-raccoon radio on the porch).


----------



## swamptoad

The Ink Spots


----------



## MattB

Arch Enemy- Nemesis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9AcG0glVu4


----------



## MattB

Listening to the brand new Slayer CD...World Painted Blood. I have to say, I've loved Slayer for over 20 years but this is one of their best! They still have it, nice elder gentlemen that they are...:bow:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Listening to a preview of a new song by my favorite musical duo Ellery.

Where It's Going by Ellery. Very catchy!


----------



## Gingembre

I am bopping around in my chair to The Shirelles - Mama Said (There'll Be Days Like This)


----------



## Mathias

No More Kings- Obey the groove


----------



## littlefairywren

Kings of Leon

right now - Cold Desert (so good)


----------



## Wild Zero

_Shadow Music of Thailand_-Compilation of '60s Thai rock
_Ridin High_-8Ball & MJG
_Extermination Kommand_-Neutron Hammer
_Dead Cities, Red Seas & Lost Ghosts_-M83


----------



## Adamantoise

Intro music from _Streets Of Rage II_.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Linkin Park- Lying From You


----------



## Wild Zero

Adamantoise said:


> Intro music from _Streets Of Rage II_.



THE PITCHER'S MOUND IS AN ELEVATOR!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

masquerade- from the phantom of the opera original cast recording


----------



## jtgw

Hank Williams

Honky-tonking


----------



## exile in thighville




----------



## littlefairywren

Sleep Alone - Bat for Lashes


----------



## firefly

Uncle Kracker - Memphis soul song


----------



## Proner

King Pleasure and The Biscuit Boys - Who Drank My Beer (While I Was In The Rear) ?


----------



## Adamantoise

Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge On Seattle by Nirvana


----------



## mel

theme music from a rerun of Law and Order SVU


----------



## exile in thighville




----------



## Proner

Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs 
Ruby Ruby Ruuuby


----------



## superodalisque

Oleta Adams -- Get Here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBSodK6WO_k


----------



## Wagimawr

Jean-Jacques Perrey - Gossipo Perpetuo
Listen with headphones for REAL fun.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

use somebody-kings of leon


----------



## superodalisque

mashed potaoto popcorn--james brown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e1b2OIj3-w


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Disposition - The Temper Trap


----------



## MattB

Children Of Bodom- Silent Scream (Slayer Cover)

Interesting take on it...


----------



## Adamantoise

Happy Paradise from the Streets Of Rage 3 soundtrack-I found this games BGM to be more abrasive than the first two...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

feel good inc-gorillaz


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Peter Gabriel- Shock the Monkey


----------



## littlefairywren

Byrds of Prey - Bertie Blackman


----------



## Captain Save

Resident Evil - Marilyn Manson


----------



## littlefairywren

The Weight of Us - Sanders Bohlke & Sweet Disposition - The Temper Trap (can't get enough of this song at the mo)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

hammer to fall-queen


----------



## AuntHen

bodhisattva- steely dan


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Tokio Deka Dance by Rodion


----------



## Captain Save

V for Vendetta: Music from the Motion Picture - Dario Marianelli

I think I've got my tastes narrowed down to eighties music and film scores, the latter being one of the only forms of music to break free from the stifling chains of mundane percussion.


----------



## MattB

Mastodon- Siberian Divide

I bought a real nice set of Sennheiser headphones for my home recording, and now I can't listen to anything off of my computer without them. I'm hooked...


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Blinking Pigs by Little Dragon (album: Machine Dreams)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

space age love song-flock of seagulls


----------



## george83

Pink - So What


----------



## Paquito

I can't stop listening to Lady Gaga. :blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

Demons Swarm By My Side by Colosseum. :bow:


----------



## Nexis

Ain't No Rest for the Wicked- Cage the Elephant


----------



## Captain Save

Sinnerman - Nina Simone

One of the best songs for a police chase.


----------



## minerva

Anouer Brahem - _Le Pas Du Chat Noir_

A sample.

Another sample.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Simon and Garfunkel - The sound of Silence


I. LOVE. Their Music.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hey Lover - LL Cool J

So smooth....


----------



## nykspree8

Eulogy - Tool


----------



## DitzyBrunette

How Deep Is Your Love - The (freakin awesome) Bee Gees. My favorite sweet romantic song that I listen to on repeat :happy:



littlefairywren said:


> Hey Lover - LL Cool J
> 
> So smooth....


*
Smooth indeed.* That album is the only LL Cool J album I ever owned and I still listen to it (course it's downloaded now). Also, can't go wrong with Around The Way Girl. 8th grade memories


----------



## george83

Fire Child - Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Tania

Right now: The Frank Chacksfield Orchestra's version of Moon of Manakoora (used to be part of the Disneyland Tiki Room lanai loop)

Lately, a lot: The Cure's Head on the Door album


----------



## Adamantoise

Spoonfed by Echobrain-pretty cool song.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Oasis- Wonderwall 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hzrDeceEKc


----------



## littlefairywren

Madder - Groove Armada

loudly


----------



## Adamantoise

Boss Battle Music from Final Fantasy VIII ('Force Your Way'...? Weird title...)


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Lady - Tyrese

But only because I am sure he calls out my name at the start of the song


----------



## nykspree8

Lacuna Coil - To The Edge


----------



## BoomSnap

Five Finger Death Punch - "Far From Home" & "Walk Away"


----------



## Adamantoise

I Don't Like Mondays by The Boomtown Rats.


----------



## superodalisque

leonard cohen-i'm your man http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKjSr1zOTq0


----------



## littlefairywren

Come Back When You Can - Barcelona

A sad song, to suit a sad me


----------



## Adamantoise

Where You Goin' Chicken by Sparky Lightbourne-bizarre big-beat madness.


----------



## littlefairywren

Like a Stone - Audioslave!


----------



## Chode McBlob

*Company Graveyard* - BB Chung and The Buddaheads, a great rock/blues band I recently got turned on to.


----------



## littlefairywren

Lenny Kravitz - so cool!

*I Love the Rain* & *I Belong to You*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Madonna - Revenge

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0UwfDQLF5A


"what you see is not necessarily what you get.....take your judgments and let them go"


----------



## FredtheFA

I'm currently listening to Kid Cudi. If you like hip hop check him out.


----------



## Adamantoise

Serial Thrilla by The Prodigy. :bow:


----------



## nykspree8

Lacuna Coil - Cold Heritage....my favorite song from them...no way anyone cannot like it! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N76-1jihyFo&feature=related


----------



## Captain Save

After watching a hip hop documentary on BET mentioning NWA, I got nostalgic for things _I_ remembered...

Straight Outta Locash - CB4 Soundtrack

Chris Rock was SO stupid in those days; now I want to see the movie again!


----------



## MattB

Dark Tranquility- The Build


----------



## Adamantoise

The License by Krome and Time.


----------



## comaseason

That's Life - Sinatra


----------



## Pinkbelly

Super Taranta! - Gogol Bordello


----------



## Fonzy

Dominos - The Big Pink


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

The Rocket Summer - Save


----------



## snuggletiger

"Song of the Wanderer" by Kid Ory 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRKWMOKt5Yw


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Fonzy said:


> Dominos - The Big Pink



You really do love that song  It's very catchy ever since you sent it to me!


----------



## AuntHen

FFFFFFFFFF MMMMMMMMMMMMM ~Steely Dan~


----------



## snuffy2000

"Flim" by Aphex Twin.

One of the most relaxing collection of "beeps" and "boops" I've ever heard.

Complete Eargasm.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhHkUg-QCwk


----------



## littlefairywren

snuffy2000 said:


> "Flim" by Aphex Twin.
> 
> One of the most relaxing collection of "beeps" and "boops" I've ever heard.
> 
> Complete Eargasm.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhHkUg-QCwk



Oh wow, I only have one track by Aphex Twin (Avril 14th) which I love!
I am downloading Flim as I type. Sounds good!


----------



## Astarte

Saint Lucia


----------



## Wagimawr

Jazz, on 90.5, WSNC, Winston-Salem.


----------



## littlefairywren

With a Spirit - 009 Sound System


----------



## Adamantoise

The Birds by Ottorino Respighi. Does anyone else like this piece of music?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> The Birds by Ottorino Respighi. Does anyone else like this piece of music?



Yep, my favourite of the The Birds is La Colomba (The Dove)


----------



## DitzyBrunette

All of the Glee songs I just downloaded, and they're all awesome! :happy:


----------



## Wagimawr

The OneUps - Super Mario's Sleigh Ride


----------



## Wagimawr

Chris Isaak - Mele Kalikimaka


----------



## Wagimawr

Mannheim Steamroller - God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen


----------



## AuntHen

A Baby Changes Everything ~Faith Hill~

(even if you are not religious, I dare you to listen to it without crying..I have yet to make it through w/out tears):happy:


----------



## 0nlnn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1p3yNfWbzs

The Gunslinger, by Demons and Wizards. God, I love Stephen King and Metal.


----------



## Pinkbelly

Alive 2007 by daft punk. i'd had no idea an electronic act live would sound so good


----------



## Adamantoise

A Room Between The Rooms by Kammarheit-a slice of dark ambience,full of atmosphere....


----------



## MattB

Obituary- Redneck Stomp

Experimenting with my new speaker monitors...KRK Rokit 5's...


----------



## Proner

Renan Luce - Les Voisines


----------



## snuffy2000

"Stone the Crow" by Down.

The peak in quality for southern blues metal. Plus it suits Phil Anselmo's singing style better. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBLbrJxGtro


----------



## Oldtimer76

Agua de Annique, covering The Editors' 'Papillon' (live in a dutch radioshow):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AynEkl1N568:wubu:

SO GREAT!
.


----------



## DreamyInToronto

I cannot stop listening to the New Moon soundtrack, specifically two songs

1. "Hearing Damage" by Thom Yorke and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7nz6-UVrmU&feature=related

2. "Possibility" by Lykke Li:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjJU5tlwAcg

I am also repeatedly listening to the song "Svefn-g-englar" by Sigur Ros:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ5Grncdjlc (it starts up at about 1:30)

and "As You Turn to Go" by Momus from the Pieces of April soundtrack is awesome too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXeZkbw6fKA

The Funeral by Band of Horses, soooo beautiful!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibE7IqEjni4

The CD that I love from start to finish is Fleet Foxes' "Sun Giant". AMAZING.


----------



## Captain Save

Mr. Scary - Dokken

When I hear this song, I can almost see the demon Zarathos blazing across the open road in the darkness of night; the burning licks of the guitars are the flames of his unholy bike.


----------



## Adamantoise

Original Nuttah by UK Apachi and Shy FX-A jungle classic. :bow:


----------



## Paquito

Empire State of Mind (Part II) Broken Down - Alicia Keys


----------



## Punkin1024

Raindrops - Dee Clark (hubby found it on YouTube for me). One of my favorite oldies.


----------



## snuggletiger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od9u3yRoj-0
I was in the mood for Peggy Lee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t36hHfwpfXY
Nat King Cole dueting in spanish need I say more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ0ip7qsIxE
Teddy Buckner, and I am just so proud of my house.


----------



## Weirdo890

Barnacle Bill the Sailor - Bix Beiderbecke & Hoagy Carmichael
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8YVWE7M2B0


----------



## Crystal

Oh! Darling - The Beatles

Paul is so emotional in this song, I love it. :happy: Guess there's a reason that he's my favorite.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hang On (Dave Aude Extended Mix) - Plumb


----------



## Crystal

So, I'm watching Foreigner on The Tonight Show. I don't know anything about them other than that they did that "Hot Blooded" song.

This lead singer is like a knock-off version of Steven Tyler.


----------



## Wagimawr

ReMix: Super Mario 64 'Big-Band Battlefield'


----------



## Wagimawr

holy shit nostalgia

OCR01937: Mega Man 3 Ravaging Reptile OC ReMix


----------



## bmann0413

Yeah, I watch Phineas and Ferb, lol

Final boss music for Super Mario Galaxy

Background Pokemon music, lol

Dr Wily remix from Mega Man 2

The battle theme for Primal Dialga from Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2, remixed twice:
Number 1
Number 2

Phineas and Ferb again

And again

AND AGAIN! lol


----------



## Wagimawr

http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/

Just try to stop listening. I dare you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

This guy.....Dennis Sheperd. The song called Genesis. Listen for yourself 

http://www.myspace.com/dennissheperd


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

I am listening to "Human Nature" By Michael Jackson


----------



## littlefairywren

Cut - Plumb


----------



## Weirdo890

Waterloo - ABBA. Always good music. :happy:


----------



## Mathias

Thousand Foot Krutch and their Welcome to the Masquerade CD. I bought it a long time ago and forgot about it. Glad I gave it a second chance because it's awesome!


----------



## Wagimawr

William Shatner - It Hasn't Happened Yet


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Nina Simone - Sinnerman (Felix Da Housecat's Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSHfFAJUuDU&feature=related


----------



## Weirdo890

It's Beginning To Look A Lot Like Christmas - Bing Crosby :happy:


----------



## Wagimawr

Rocket Man - William Shatner


----------



## sirGordy

"One Million Miles from the Ground" - By Dexter Wansel. Love this one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQNqi85Mfk4

and "Life on Mars" - another Dexter Wansel piece, as a bonus.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=086p5RAY30s&feature=related


----------



## jewels_mystery

MistahSmooth_CT said:


> I am listening to "Human Nature" By Michael Jackson



That is my ringtone.


----------



## jewels_mystery

Soldier of Love-Sade yay I can not wait for the new album
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvDaJaU5My4


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

busy sorting out my itunes library - currently listening to Firestarter by Tangerine Dream


----------



## Adamantoise

Smack My Bitch Up - The Prodigy


----------



## Captain Save

I'm Afraid of Americans - David Bowie


----------



## Crystal

About to be listening to The Sing Off!

The Beelzebubs did a great rendition of a few songs by the Who last week. I think I'm going to be pulling for them! 

Here it is. It's a great listen, especially Behind Blue Eyes:

http://www.youtube.com/user/cbrooks07#p/a/f/0/gwRcXUlLli0


----------



## Crystal

First Smokey Robinson, then Boyz II Men, and now Bobby McFerrin!

The Sing Off is getting some major music cred.


----------



## Mathias

CrystalUT11 said:


> First Smokey Robinson, then Boyz II Men, and now Bobby McFerrin!
> 
> The Sing Off is getting some major music cred.



This was my favorite: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-BNYmHHHjo


----------



## LovelyLiz

Picked up these CDs from the library, and giving them a listen:

Ben Harper and the Innocent Criminals - Lifeline
Bon Iver - for Emma, forever ago
Rilo Kiley - Under the Blacklight


----------



## Adamantoise

L'Arlésienne Suite Nr.1 Minuetto by Bizet. Woohoo!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd 

feeling melancholic


----------



## Pinkbelly

a playlist of nine inch nails and '90's depeche mode i made. very satisfying


----------



## Weirdo890

The Entertainer - Billy Joel


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Cab Calloway - Minnie The Moocher 


<3


----------



## Wagimawr

Tom Petty - Little Bit Of Soul

Never heard him doing this before. Nice cover!


----------



## Adamantoise

Suffering Feeds Me by Benediction-grindcore,folks.


----------



## Captain Save

The Sea - Morcheeba


----------



## Adamantoise

Prosperity by Colosseum-because doom metal IS awesome. :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> The Sea - Morcheeba




They were amazing live...


----------



## Captain Save

I am SO JEALOUS! The last concert I went to was...well...it WAS during this decade, I'm sure...give me a moment, I'll remember it...:blush:


----------



## Jon Blaze

The 14 minute version of rappers delight by the sugar hill gang.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Cab Calloway, Again. 

Same Song, Minnie The Moocher. 


Cab Calloway = <3


----------



## Captain Save

The Arrival - Gattaca soundtrack

The desperation in the strings has been speaking to me lately.


----------



## Weirdo890

Judy Collins - Amazing Grace


----------



## Weirdo890

Nat King Cole - Smile


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

New Gold Dream - Simple Minds

returning to the 80s mood


----------



## Wagimawr

Eric Johnson - Cliffs Of Dover
Like guitar? You'll love this!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

The Killing Fields - Mike Oldfield

Dark Cloud mood at the moment


----------



## Weirdo890

The Beatles - Doctor Robert


----------



## Guy

Muddy Waters - *Fathers and Sons* with Mike Bloomfield, Paul Butterfield, Donald "Duck" Dunn, Sam Lay, and Buddy Miles. Chicago Blues at its best. 

Also, *Boston - Greatest hits*.


----------



## Wagimawr

Thierry Lang - Guide Me Home
(covering Freddie Mercury and Monserrat Caballe)


----------



## Jezzebelle

Glee Cast version of Gold Digger.


----------



## Adamantoise

Lust In Space by GWAR. :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890

My Life - Billy Joel


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIOam48eAhU

Flying Lotus - Litermeter

That's fucking it. I'm going to raid itunes and get all of his albums. It's too good for my ears. lol


----------



## Wild Zero




----------



## Captain Save

This theme has haunted me for quite a while, and the artist's work is very hard to find, due to his distaste for corporations.

From the Memento soundtrack, Monc - Stone


----------



## hillking12

PANDORA RADIO is the best im listening to Cannon Ball Adderly-Somethin Else


----------



## Just_Jen

defying gravity sung by the Glee cast ^_^


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Cab Calloway - Calloway Boogie


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Plump Princess said:


> Cab Calloway - Calloway Boogie



You have good taste. Cab Calloway is one of the best.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Madstock, the live album by Madness -


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

I put a spell on you-CCR


----------



## Weirdo890

Back in the USSR - The Beatles


----------



## Adamantoise

Metal Metal Land by GWAR.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

"Daybreak Blues" Earl Scruggs, Doc Watson & Ricky Skaggs from The Three Pickers, an all time fave classic!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Mellowing out before the Bells to 

Echoes - Pink Floyd


----------



## littlefairywren

Take a Message - Remy Shand

This guy is so cool!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Good Thing- Fine Young Cannibals

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrOek4z32Vg


----------



## snuffy2000

Some beautifully grimey dubstep.

Mt. Eden - Sierra Leone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy2TOdvr8QY


----------



## CleverBomb

_Star Guitar_ -- Chemical Brothers.

Catchy, and the video is fascinating. (Notice the timing of the the repeating visual elements...)

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Moody Blues- Forever Autumn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K2b5S3bafM

My older sister used to like the Moody Blues.....so now I think of her whenever I hear a song by them.


----------



## Adamantoise

Decay Of Grandeur by GWAR.


----------



## AuntHen

4ever ~The Veronicas~


----------



## AuntHen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Moody Blues- Forever Autumn
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K2b5S3bafM
> 
> My older sister used to like the Moody Blues.....so now I think of her whenever I hear a song by them.




my older sister used to/still loves them too... went to the concerts, everything


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

I Kissed A Girl - Katy Perry

and why not....


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Weirdo890 said:


> You have good taste. Cab Calloway is one of the best.


Wow, You Really Think so? 

My Family -still- hasn't stopped teasing me about it. 



Oh, To keep on topic;

_Cradle of Love_ - Billy Idol


----------



## Adamantoise

Artist: Cryptopsy
Album: None So Vile
Track: 'Crown Of Horns'


_'I do that rather well...don't you think?'_ \m/


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Artist: Little Boots
Album: Hands
Track: Stuck On Repeat

having a bop - may have a bap later


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Mellowing out to Sweet Harmony by The Beloved

we could move along 
make a better world?
no it can't be wrong
let's come together
right now
oh yeah


----------



## Fonzy

Fader by the The Temper Trap

Happy Up Here by Royksopp


----------



## swamptoad

I'm listening to Iron & Wine's First Album: The Creek Drank The Cradle

It's acoustic/folk type music and very soothing. :happy:


----------



## Wild Zero




----------



## littlefairywren

Oh wow..Iron and Wine 

Sweet Surrender - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## swamptoad

littlefairywren said:


> Oh wow..Iron and Wine
> 
> Sweet Surrender - Sarah McLachlan



Yep, I've been enjoying the music of Iron & Wine. 


Right now .. listening to Juliette Lewis And The Licks .. the song .. Sticky Honey


----------



## Dance_Epidemic

Juliette and the Licks are brilliant. There's not enough just straight up, not messed around with, unpretentious, guitar heavy rock music these days. So, I can totally get behind what Miss Lewis is doing. 

At the moment I'm listening to 'French Navy' by Camera Obscura


----------



## Weirdo890

Coat of Many Colors - Dolly Parton

An absolutely beautiful song that I adore. Dolly Parton put in a soulful performance when she recorded it.


----------



## Adamantoise

Vienna by Ultravox-a bit of a change from my usual repetoire of morbid metal. :happy:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

the whole QE2 album by Mike Oldfield


----------



## mel

people talking on "Snapped"


----------



## Adamantoise

Leave You Far Behind by Lunatic Calm.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Saltwater - Chicane with stunning vocals by Maire Brennan


----------



## AuntHen

Don't Tell Me No

~The Cars~

Ben Orr as lead vocal:wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

haha.. following my own post

Reprendo Mai Piu ~Emma Shapplin~ (aka Marie-Ange/Crystèle Joliton):wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise

Brick House by The Commodores.


----------



## wrestlingguy

Lazlo Bane's remake of Men At Work's "Overkill"


----------



## Adamantoise

Baby One More Time by Ten Masked Men-hilarious!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fighter by Christina Aguilara


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"One Headlight" by Wallflowers


----------



## Weirdo890

Yes! We Have No Bananas - Louis Prima


----------



## AuntHen

You Didn't Treat Me Right, Sugar!

~Emma Forsberg~




Her voice is soooo smoky in this song! Awesomeness!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Korn's rendition of Another Brick in the Wall

Not as good as the original (esp. live)
but I'm in a cover versions mood tonight


----------



## Captain Save

All the Love is Gone - 5440


----------



## MattB

Cradle Of Filth- Cruelty Brought Thee Orchids

Perfect stuff to play loud in my office when I want to be left alone...my SO hates this stuff. Too scary...


----------



## littlefairywren

I Can't Live (If Living Is Without You) - Harry Nilsson


----------



## AuntHen

fat9276 said:


> You Didn't Treat Me Right, Sugar!
> 
> ~Emma Forsberg~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her voice is soooo smoky in this song! Awesomeness!




correction... this was EBBA FORSBERG!:doh: I think I had Jane Austen on the brain or ??? haha


----------



## Gingembre

Tim Minchin's "You Grew On Me". I love how he makes a comedic song comparing love to illness into one of the sweetest love songs ever - i want to cry every time I hear it 

"You grew on me like a tumour
And you spread through me like malignant melanoma
And now you’re in my heart
I should’ve cut you out back at the start

Now I’m afraid there’s no cure for me
No dose of emotional chemotherapy
Can halt my pathetic decline
I should’ve had you removed back when you were benign

I picked you up like a virus
Like meningococcal meningitis
Now I can’t feel my legs
When you’re around I can’t get out of bed

I’ve left it too late to risk an operation
I know there’s no hope of a clean amputation
The successful removal of you
Would probably kill me too

You grew on me like carcinoma
Crept up on me like untreated glaucoma
Now I find it hard to see
This untreated dose of you has blinded me

I should’ve consulted my local physician
I’m stuck now forever with this tunnel vision
My periphery is screwed
Wherever I look now, all I see is you

When we first met you seemed fickle and shallow
But my armour was no match for your poison arrow
You are wedged inside my chest
If I tried to pull you out now I might bleed to death
I’m feeling short of breath

You grew on me like a tumour
And you spread through me like malignant melanoma
I guess I never knew
How fast a little mole can grow on you"


----------



## snuggletiger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5hXtGkzZ9k

I wish I could have been at Toots Shor


----------



## Adamantoise

After life In Purgatory by Lock Up.


----------



## Weirdo890

(They Long to Be) Close to You - The Carpenters

I'm a sucker for a good love song.


----------



## AuntHen

Aventures Fictives

~Vive la Fete~


----------



## Adamantoise

Rang Dang by The Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## Weirdo890

Picture From Life's Other Side - Woody Guthrie


----------



## AuntHen

Crawl

~Kings of Leon~:wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

EDIT!!! hahahaha

Microphone Fiend

~Rage Against The Machine~


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> Crawl
> 
> ~Kings of Leon~:wubu:



Woo hoo, me too...I love them!!

Revelry - Kings of Leon


----------



## Wagimawr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU2ftCitvyQ


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just Got Done Listening to: BlutEngel - Lucifer

Now Listening to : BlutEngel - Go To Hell


----------



## Adamantoise

Seed Of Destruction by This Ending-never used to think much of this track,but after giving it a couple of listens I quite like it.


----------



## AuntHen

Muse- Uprising


----------



## Captain Save

Leucocyte - Ab Initio 
From the Leucocyte album by Esbjorn-Svensson Trio

Violins that sound like electric guitars, and a slow, dark and seductive atmosphere....


----------



## Adamantoise

Dark Pantheons Again Will Reign by Agiel.


----------



## Wagimawr

Laurie Spiegel - Appalachian Grove I


----------



## AuntHen

Bernadette

Paul Simon


----------



## Wagimawr

This never gets old:
Dread Zeppelin - Heartbreaker (At The End Of Lonely Street)


----------



## Wagimawr

Lou Reed - Metal Machine Music


----------



## Proner

La superbe - Benjamin Biolay


----------



## Proner

La superbe - Benjamin Biolay


----------



## Adamantoise

When Anesthesia Fails by Lust Of Decay.


----------



## Captain Save

Smoking Gun - Robert Cray


----------



## littlefairywren

Fire Woman - The Cult


----------



## Wagimawr

Jerry Reed - When You're Hot You're Hot


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Since Yesterday - Strawberry Switchblade


----------



## swamptoad

right now I am listening to "Rusty Cage" from Soundgarden


----------



## Adamantoise

Frantic Disembowelment (No Vocals) by Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Let Me Down - Eskimo Joe


----------



## Captain Save

Lake - Anna Domino


----------



## Adamantoise

Don't Give A Damn/Breakdance - Mulder/Prisoners Of Technology. From 'On The Floor At The Boutique' Mixed by The Midfield General. Phew!


----------



## JMCGB

The Future- Leonard Cohen


----------



## swamptoad

JMCGB said:


> The Future- Leonard Cohen





Oooh I was listening to a tribute to Leonard Cohen .... a song from The Pixies covering ... I Can't Forget



I was listening to Seether - Careless Whisper (a remake of George Michael) just a bit ago.


----------



## JMCGB

swamptoad said:


> Oooh I was listening to a tribute to Leonard Cohen .... a song from The Pixies covering ... I Can't Forget
> 
> 
> 
> I was listening to Seether - Careless Whisper (a remake of George Michael) just a bit ago.



Ah, both are nice! 

Just finished listening to Southern Gurl, Cry In The Sun and Porcelain by Better Than Ezra.


----------



## Adamantoise

Summon The Antichrist by Akercocke.


----------



## Captain Save

The Figurehead - The Cure


----------



## Weirdo890

Joe Cocker - A Little Help From My Friends


----------



## Fattitude1

Craig Ferguson show


----------



## Wagimawr

Alabama - "If You're Gonna Play in Texas (You Gotta Have a Fiddle in the Band)"


----------



## Weirdo890

The Classic Spiderman Theme (You know which one I'm talking about. )


----------



## Adamantoise

Fuze from Streets Of Rage 3 (Bare Knuckle 3).


----------



## BigIzzy

Hope for Haiti Now Telethon! wow, tons of famous people and talent.
-Stevie Wonder with a gospel choir backing up, singing Bridge over troubled water


----------



## Captain Save

Cure - Wild Colonials, from the Cabin by the Lake soundtrack


----------



## Wagimawr

The Beatles - I'm A Loser


----------



## Mathias

T.I- You know what it is


----------



## thejuicyone

Nowhere with you - Joel Plaskett


----------



## littlefairywren

Until You - Dave Barnes


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Mesopotamia - The B52's

I'll meet you by the third pyramid
I'll meet you by the third pyramid
Ah come on, that's what I want, we'll meet
in Mesopotamia. oh oh oh


----------



## AuntHen

Shakira - Ciega Sordomuda


----------



## littlefairywren

How Can You Mend a Broken Heart - Al Green


----------



## Adamantoise

Devious Minds by Freddie Foxx (aka Bumpy Knuckles).


----------



## JMCGB

Nutshell - Alice In Chains


----------



## Dmitra

Pixies - Cariboooou!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Weirdo890

You Made Me Love You - Al Jolson


----------



## Adamantoise

Main theme from 'The Thing'.


----------



## swamptoad

Right now ... Touch Of Grey ... by ... The Grateful Dead ...


----------



## MattB

swamptoad said:


> Right now ... Touch Of Grey ... by ... The Grateful Dead ...



Wanted to rep you for the Dead, but I'm out...:bow:

Right now listening to the Beatles- "I'm So Tired" which is ironic since I can't sleep, but I was just in the mood for the White Album...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

After a long drive to work through the Highlands, zoning out to 
Tangram - Tangerine Dream


----------



## Adamantoise

Just checking out 'Nasty Bass' by Andrea Bertolini.


----------



## swamptoad

I'm listening to various grunge music ... right now ... listening to Revolve from The Melvins ....


----------



## AuntHen

Umbrella ~Rhianna, feat. Jay-Z~

ay ay ayyyyy ella ella ella...


----------



## swamptoad

Listening to random songs from the MP3 player now ... and Bright Eyes is playing now ... Lua


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Standing in the Way of Control - The Gossip

Go Beth Go!:wubu::bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

Skull Fragment Armour by Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## MattB

Adamantoise said:


> Skull Fragment Armour by Cannibal Corpse.



SO WEIRD! I just posted a Cannibal Corpse link in the metal thread!

Right now listening to At The Gates- The Flames of the End...


----------



## littlefairywren

Cherish the Day - Sade


----------



## AuntHen

The Cup Of Life

~Ricki Martin~

Yeah! That's right! Ricki Martin. I love this song!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Back That Thing Up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L1qsIwoTRI


----------



## Adamantoise

Masses Conformed by Disavowed.


----------



## Weirdo890

Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## swamptoad

Turn, Turn, Turn - The Byrds earlier .. 


now its ...

Make It Clap - Busta Rhymes


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Crucified - Army of Lovers

(hits the genius button)

followed by

Lay All Your Love On Me - ABBA originally, but this is the Erasure version


----------



## Adamantoise

The Bloodhound Gangs' cover version of Kids In America-from 'Use Your Fingers'.


----------



## Weirdo890

A History Channel documentary on the dark Ages.


----------



## swamptoad

I'm listening to Dirty Jobs season one DVD ... its playing in the background ..


----------



## AuntHen

Big Boots

by Hello Stranger


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

dj sammy remix of boys of summer.


----------



## disaster117

lol avril lavigne- losing grip.

<3


----------



## littlefairywren

Details In The Fabric (Feat. James Morrison) - Jason Mraz


----------



## Captain Save

I'm listening to _Heathen_ in its entirety, by David Bowie


----------



## Mathias

The President's republican Q and A over youtube since I didn't watch it live.


----------



## Adamantoise

Gallery Of Horrors by Putrid Pile. \m/


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

I Am Not A Robot - Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## Weirdo890

The History Channel Documentary on Sherman's March (I have a love of history)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Marilyn Manson- Tainted Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQuKo3SevVA


----------



## littlefairywren

Right now I am listening to the oldies....

A Change is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke


----------



## disaster117

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Marilyn Manson- Tainted Love
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQuKo3SevVA



Yes yes yes. I would rep you with my measly two rep points if it would allow me 
I love that cover.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

disaster117 said:


> Yes yes yes. I would rep you with my measly two rep points if it would allow me
> I love that cover.



All this covers talks has me in the mood...

so i'm listening to 
Daddy Cool - Placebo
Sweet Child O'Mine - Mylo
Live And Let Die - Foo Fighters
Enter Sandman - Apocalyptica

:bow:
and i can;t find the moshing one 

D


----------



## Adamantoise

*Dark Pantheons Again Will Reign *by *Agiel*-from the album of the same name.


----------



## MattB

Vader- Impure


----------



## Wagimawr

http://ahardweeksnight.com/track/with-a-little-help-from-my-friends-feat-x-cal

I am also loling.


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Lost - The Temper Trap


----------



## Weirdo890

The Red Green Show (great background noise)


----------



## AuntHen

"Property"

by The Kinks 


*(one of the best songs they ever made)


----------



## Weirdo890

With a Little Help from My Friends - Joe Cocker


----------



## Adamantoise

Chord Memory (Daft Punk Remix) - Ian Pooley,featured on 'On The Floor...vol 3'.


----------



## Gingembre

..."Get Better" by Dan le Sac vs Scroobius Pip. It should be the anthem of schools everywhere!

"Imagine a song that really reached out and touched kids,
not in a Daily Mail way, innocence corrupted,
but in a way where criticism remained constructive,
and wasn't too politicised and children weren't instructed,
to behave in a way that is unrealistic,
or made out the way they live was somehow sick and twisted,
but simply pointed out reasons to get it together,
not shouting "get a job" but just saying

(Chorus) get better.
Get better, get better, get better.
Get better, get better, get.
Get better, get better, get better
Get better. 
Get better. 
Get better, get better, get better,
Get better, get better, get better,
Get better, get better, get better,
Get better.

*snip*


----------



## Chode McBlob

Steve Vai - "Sex & Religion"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cold as Fire- Britney Spears


----------



## chublover350

Sublime - Doin time (Dubstep)


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm Yours - The Script

The accoustic guitar on this track is so beautiful :happy:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Amy MacDonald - Barrowland Ballroom 

damn - missed the chance to see her at the Barrowlands last week - I wonder if she played this song


----------



## Adamantoise

Slayer - 'Live Undead' :bow:


----------



## MattB

Rudimentary Peni- Vampire State Building


----------



## Adamantoise

Antimony by Skepticism.


----------



## littlefairywren

Avril 14th - Aphex Twin


----------



## Paquito

Hey Soul Sister - Train


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thinking Back- Color Me Badd


----------



## Gspoon

The Sweetest Curse - By Baroness, awesome song.


----------



## Adamantoise

Nightmare by Sarcofago. \m/


----------



## disaster117

This man: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDMfCTLM5uw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NtHZMh__8k

I could watch him play piano for hours. :wubu:

I don't care what anyone says. I really really enjoy his music. Oh my.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I luvs me some piano music from time to time 

Michael Nyman- The Heart Asks Pleasure First
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dPS-EHl-FE


----------



## LovelyLiz

Teeth - Lady Gaga

I cannot get this song out of my head...

"Take a bite of my bad girl meat. Show me your teeth."


----------



## Micara

Hero- Regina Spektor. From the 500 Days of Summer soundtrack that I am currently obsessing over


----------



## MattB

Morbid Angel- Covenant LP, the whole freakin' thing...getting in the right mood to track some guitars today.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Tyger - Tangerine Dream


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Eric Clapton- Promises

http://www.jango.com/music/Eric+Clapton?l=0


----------



## Adamantoise

Slachtbeest by Brutus-brutal death metal from Holland.


----------



## littlefairywren

Cry Me Out - Pixie Lott


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Joe and Mystikal- Stutter


----------



## MattB

Let's Live For Today- Grass Roots

Gotta love Creed...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySjxZDT_5SA


----------



## Weirdo890

_You Belong To Me_ - Patsy Cline (She has one of the greatest singing voices ever. She emotes every note. She was taken too early. )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Maroon 5 - The Sun


----------



## Tanuki

Out of Space - Prodigy

Awesome memories of this song from my childhood!


----------



## Wagimawr

Well, this is interesting...at least, it gets that way a couple minutes in:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehJ4PB5o6cA


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rihanna- Disturbia


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy

David Guetta- Sexy Bitch ;] looooooove this song!


----------



## Tanuki

Watermelon in Easter Hay - Frank Zappa

Just beautiful...


----------



## Weirdo890

Running Scared by Roy Orbison. That man could sing.


----------



## Captain Save

Unbreakable - James Newton Howard

I _really_ love dramatic movie soundtracks!
:happy:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

valentines day-linkin park


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Maroon 5 - Makes Me Wonder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAebYQgy4n4&feature=channel


----------



## Captain Save

Max-o-man - Fourplay


----------



## Tanuki

I Was Made For Lovin' You - Kiss

XD


----------



## Adamantoise

Various horror movie soundtracks on YouTube-right now,it's a clip from 'Candyman'.


----------



## Gspoon

Grad - Baroness

Actually, let me rephrase that... I am listening to Baroness' only 2 albums back to back... god damn, I love progressive metal.


----------



## Captain Save

Beyond the Pale - the Mission


----------



## Wagimawr

Spike Milligan - The Q5 Piano Tune


----------



## Linda

Black Label Society- Rust


----------



## Adamantoise

Biohazard by Massacre :bow: -listening on YouTube.
Nightmare by Sarcofago-simply incredible!


----------



## nettie

_Crazy Love_, Van Morrison


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lady Gaga- Paparazzi

I just bought her CD today and I like it


----------



## Mathias

Linkin Park- Valentines Day

Eminem- Crazy in Love


----------



## JMCGB

DMB-Live at Fulsom Field 
White Stripes-Get Behind Me Satan


----------



## littlefairywren

Time's A Waisting - Erykah Badu


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

T-Bear said:


> I Was Made For Lovin' You - Kiss
> 
> XD



Great one  :bow:



littlefairywren said:


> Time's A Waisting - Erykah Badu



I luvs me some Erykah 


The Fray - Over My Head

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFRkpvvop3I&feature=related

Lyrics to Over My Head (Cable Car) :
I never knew
I never knew that everything was falling through
That everyone I knew was waiting on a queue
To turn and run when all I needed was the truth
But that's how it's got to be
It's coming down to nothing more than apathy
I'd rather run the other way than stay and see
The smoke and who's still standing when it clears

Everyone knows I'm in
Over my head
Over my head
With eight seconds left in overtime
She's on your mind
She's on your mind

Let's rearrange
I wish you were a stranger I could disengage
Just say that we agree and then never change
Soften a bit until we all just get along
But that's disregard
Find another friend and you discard
As you lose the argument in a cable car
Hanging above as the canyon comes between

Everyone knows I'm in
Over my head
Over my head
With eight seconds left in overtime
She's on your mind
She's on your mind

Everyone knows I'm in
Over my head
Over my head
With eight seconds left in overtime
She's on your mind
She's on your mind

And suddenly I become a part of your past
I'm becoming the part that don't last
I'm losing you and its effortless
Without a sound we lose sight of the ground
In the throw around
Never thought that you wanted to bring it down
I won't let it go down till we torch it ourselves

And everyone knows I'm in
Over my head
Over my head
With eight seconds left in overtime
She's on your mind
She's on your mind

Everyone knows
She's on your mind
Everyone knows I'm in over my head
I'm in over my head
I'm in over...

Everyone knows I'm in
Over my head
Over my head
With eight seconds left in overtime
She's on your mind
She's on your mind


----------



## Adamantoise

Autopsy - Hole In The Head from 'Mental Funeral'.


----------



## Linda

Everybody's makin it but me...Dr Hook


Love them!!


----------



## Weirdo890

Amazing Grace - Judy Collins


----------



## Adamantoise

Pelicanelul by Rompeprop.  Wow,wtf?


----------



## Weirdo890

The cartoon _The Penguins of Madagascar_. I like the background noise.


----------



## Adamantoise

Dreamhours by Kammarheit-dark ambient music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT2hWajTiDs


----------



## littlefairywren

Edge of Desire - John Mayer


----------



## Captain Save

Karma Nights - No Trend feat. Lydia Lunch


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm completely ignorant about classical music, but a couple songs from the _Hilary and Jackie_ soundtrack really move me. I've been listening to them over and over:

Jacqueline (Jackie) DuPres and her husband, conductor Danial Barenboim performing Elgar Cello Concerto 1st Movement

The Farmhouse by Barrington Pheloung (original song from the soundtrack)

Another tearjerker song on heavy rotation, Appassionata by Secret Garden. A Russian Olympic pairs skating team used it in their performance over the weekend. I recognized it as something I'd heard before and loved.


----------



## exile in thighville

meat puppets,_ huevos_

beautiful


----------



## SMA413

I went to my fourth Jack's Mannequin concert last night and I usually like their opening bands. This one was pretty fun.... literally.







I'm listening to "Walking the Dog" by Fun.


----------



## Jes

PIXIES. album: doolittle.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Jes said:


> PIXIES. album: doolittle.



If the devil is six
If the devil is six
If the devil is six
Then God is seven


I love Monkey Gone to Heaven..


----------



## Weirdo890

Puff the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul, and Mary


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Dazzle Ships - Orchestral Manoevers in the Dark


----------



## Captain Save

Isn't it Midnight - Fleetwood Mac

A very bad choice for driving, as evidenced by the red and blue lights in my mirror.
:doh:


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Run by Air (Album: Talkie Walkie)


----------



## nettie

_Boys Don't Cry_ - The Cure


----------



## Linda

Captain Save said:


> Isn't it Midnight - Fleetwood Mac
> 
> A very bad choice for driving, as evidenced by the red and blue lights in my mirror.
> :doh:



LOL Oh nooooooooo


----------



## littlefairywren

Beautiful Calm Driving - Sia


----------



## Tanuki

I Know You - Part 2 - Morphine


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

The Masochism Tango - Tom Lehrer


----------



## Adamantoise

The soundtrack to 'The House By The Cemetery' on YouTube.


----------



## nettie

_Ball and Chain_, Janis Joplin


----------



## Oldtimer76

Rollercoaster - The Gathering
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piswzG89-v8


----------



## Oldtimer76

Only happy when it rains - Garbage:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdodc1Eu1nA


----------



## littlefairywren

Oldtimer76 said:


> Only happy when it rains - Garbage:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdodc1Eu1nA



Ooh, I love that song!!

You've Changed - Sia


----------



## Weirdo890

Lover Man (Oh, Where can You Be?) - Billie Holliday


----------



## Adamantoise

Raining Blood by Slayer-from disc 1 of 'Soundtrack To The Apocalypse'. :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890

"We're in the Money" - Ginger Rogers


----------



## nettie

_People Get Ready_, Jeff Beck


----------



## Oldtimer76

The World - Anneke van Giersbergen & Agua de Annique:

Even though she has some troubles with her guitar, I believe the performance is excellent:wubu: Such a beautiful woman and a super voice!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvROlhqwkhs
.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Teenage Dirtbag - as covered by Girls Aloud

Oh the humanity!


----------



## Weirdo890

Homeward Bound - Simon & Garfunkel

Suits my lonely mood.


----------



## Adamantoise

Weirdo890 said:


> Homeward Bound - Simon & Garfunkel
> 
> Suits my lonely mood.



Sorry you feel that way,dude. 

Beat Up The Mods - Peter And The Test Tube Babies. Huzzah! :bow:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Pray for sun - Travoltas:

After lots of snow, cold weather and rain I'm looking forward to those hot summer days...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g55Arjww0Xc


----------



## Oldtimer76

Liv Tyler - Travoltas:

A feel good song:happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onfescyOZnM&feature=related


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Oldtimer76 said:


> Liv Tyler - Travoltas:
> 
> A feel good song:happy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onfescyOZnM&feature=related



That got me yearning

Currently listening to 

Gentleman Who Fell - Milla (Jojovich)

Honest - I had this album before she was known(?) for her acting


----------



## snuggletiger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8q6ktiTShk

Billy May and the 1950's Capitol recordings.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

snuggletiger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8q6ktiTShk
> 
> Billy May and the 1950's Capitol recordings.



Almost got a fright there - thought you were listening to Billy Mays :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

Jim Reeves - You Belong to Me (the only other version that comes close to matching Patsy's rendition).


----------



## littlefairywren

snuggletiger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8q6ktiTShk
> 
> Billy May and the 1950's Capitol recordings.



Gilmorris REALLY likes that


----------



## MattB

Radiohead- Paranoid Android

I've been listening to almost nothing but metal lately, so when this one popped up at random on my player it was a nice break without being too jarring of a change.

Completely unrelated- just got deja-vu...I hate that...


----------



## russianhacker69

_propane nightmares- pendulum, great call of duty background music  _


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Wales vs France in the Six Nations Rugby Tournament


----------



## NYCGabriel

God Save The King: A Psychobilly Tribute To Elvis, the Clash, the Damned and L7


----------



## littlefairywren

Lovers Rock - Sade


----------



## Adamantoise

Breakfast At Manchester Morgue by Impetigo.


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- Jack Straw

Had to put on Europe '72 just to mellow out after the hockey game...:bow:


----------



## Edens_heel

This:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD8z7eP9xnU

Can't stop listening... cannot wait for the new album to come out in March.


----------



## frankman

This makes me very happy: 

View attachment 97f55f6d18a023925d1cf31d6a65ceba.jpg


----------



## Weirdo890

The Latin Quarter - Meagan Lynch


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Changed - Sia


----------



## nettie

Naima - John Coltrane


----------



## Weirdo890

The Nutcracker Suite from _Fantasia_.


----------



## nettie

Walk Away - Five Finger Death Punch

Local metal radio station


----------



## littlefairywren

The Fall - ELO

Going through another 80's music phase :blush:


----------



## nettie

littlefairywren said:


> The Fall - ELO
> 
> Going through another 80's music phase :blush:



I <3 the 80's!!!

Into the Fire - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

nettie said:


> I <3 the 80's!!!



Hear Hear for the 80s

Our Lips Are Sealed - Fun Boy Three >> followed by
Our Lips Are Sealed - The Gogo's


----------



## Oldtimer76

frankman said:


> This makes me very happy:



I loooove ska!

The Slackers - Knowing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84AsJf-G1YI (sorry bad quality clip)


----------



## Oldtimer76

The Mighty mighty Bosstones - The Rascal King:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NxMlG3M40k


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBQ2305fLeA

PRIMUS SUCKS!


----------



## swamptoad

I'm listening to a song called "The Hill" by Marketa Irglova from the motion picture "Once."


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Listening to "The Package" by A Peferct Circle. Next is "The Noose". [I <3 Their 'Thirteenth Step' CD. ]


----------



## Adamantoise

One Winged Angel by Nobuo Uematsu-Sephiroths' theme from _Final Fantasy VII_. Orchestral Version.


----------



## littlefairywren

Wonderful - India.Arie


----------



## swamptoad

listening to Monkey Wrench by The Foo Fighters ...


----------



## nykspree8

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BedRock-Young Money & Llyod


----------



## MattB

Cavalera Conspiracy- Nevertrust

P.S. - Their video for the song 'Sanctuary' is one of the most messed up things I've seen...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

I'm Not Alright - Storm and Her Dirty Mouth


----------



## Weirdo890

Stand-up comedy from Patton Oswalt, one of my favorite comedians of all time.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

My 12 year old son, playing GreenDay songs on his electric guitar...Pretty darn well!


----------



## Oldtimer76

nykspree8 said:


> Everlong - Foo Fighters



One of the bestest songs ever made!
.
.
Listening to:

Somewhere (live) - Within Temptation feat. Anneke van Giersbergen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkPss-flOYY&feature=related

This song is SO beautiful:wubu:


----------



## Paquito

Lauryn Hill - A Change Gonna Come

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc12upkVZtw


----------



## littlefairywren

free2beme04 said:


> Lauryn Hill - A Change Gonna Come
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc12upkVZtw



OMG, I love this song....but I have only ever heard the Sam Cooke version. Lauryn does a good job!


----------



## nettie

Lonesome Moonlight Waltz - Bill Monroe


----------



## Paquito

littlefairywren said:


> OMG, I love this song....but I have only ever heard the Sam Cooke version. Lauryn does a good job!



Yea, it's one of my favorite songs of all time, and Hill really does justice to it. Gavin DeGraw does a pretty good job as well.


----------



## Bearsy

Iron & Wine - Flightless Bird, American Mouth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYUFcxBq1y4

Such a hauntingly beautiful love song.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Hollywood - Marina & The Diamonds


----------



## Tanuki

Testify - Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble


----------



## Adamantoise

Flesh Grinder by Squash Bowels-gruesome grindcore...


----------



## Wagimawr

Tractor Blues


----------



## Bearsy

Check out the link in my sig for my blog, wherin I wax on(and upload for your listening pleasure) about music I dig.

Currently listening to Horse Feathers - Blood on the Snow... I've been on an indie/folk kick recently.


----------



## frankman

free2beme04 said:


> Yea, it's one of my favorite songs of all time, and Hill really does justice to it. Gavin DeGraw does a pretty good job as well.



My favorite version is Otis Redding's. The reckless abandon with which he attacks the song is awe-inspiring.

I really liked the Lauren Hill version, but it would have been even better without the silly "one time/two times" stuff.


----------



## *Ravenous*

Ive been listening to alot of Johnny Whittney lately all his projects like Jaguar Love, Neon Blonde, The Blood Brothers his voice is the soundtrack of my life right now...:smitten:


----------



## *Ravenous*

Adamantoise said:


> Flesh Grinder by Squash Bowels-gruesome grindcore...



Nice!!!! you like pig destroyer by any chance or Psyopus pretty sick stuff I love all that!!!


----------



## Micara

Today I am listening to the Glee soundtracks. I need a pick-me-up. I think if I listened to my hard rock, I might beat somebody down today.


----------



## odd-socks

Nina Simone - Feeling good


----------



## Tanuki

Moment's Notice - John Coltrane


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead Or Alive by Phantom-metal from the 80's rules.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Beirut - "Carousels"


----------



## cinnamitch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a81eP2E8MEQ


----------



## Adamantoise

Rotten Seed by Malignancy. :bow:


----------



## gravity.plan

Just had to listen to this song a couple times in a row!


----------



## haveaniceday

The Big Gay Paradise Valley - Ben Lerman


----------



## nettie

Schism - Tool


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Package - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Weirdo890

Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZBUb0ElnNY


----------



## Adamantoise

*Ravenous* said:


> Nice!!!! you like pig destroyer by any chance or Psyopus pretty sick stuff I love all that!!!



I have only heard a couple of songs from both of these guys-They're rather good.  I'm on a bit of an old school metal kick at the moment,so I'm listening to stuff by Sarcofago,Tankard and a couple of others.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Dance Me To The End of Love" by Leonard Cohen


----------



## Tanuki

My Funny Valentine - Buddy Rich & Lionel Hampton


----------



## Captain Save

Everybody Knows - Leonard Cohen

Just by mentioning his name in her post, YPP got his music stuck in my head, so the Leonard Cohen festival on my computer is going to last for awhile...


----------



## nettie

Paradise - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Micara

Kristin Chenoweth's "Let Yourself Go" album... I <3 her.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Calloway Boogie - Cab Calloway 

<3 'Tis my Happy Music.


----------



## Bearsy

Laura Marling - Night Terror

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsIKbH9p9zI&fmt=22


----------



## Weirdo890

Clint Black - A Better Man


----------



## Tau

Sade - Lovers rock


----------



## Clankman

Superman - HOME MADE Kazoku


----------



## littlefairywren

Tau said:


> Sade - Lovers rock



Loooove that song!!!! She is fabulous


----------



## Adamantoise

"Can't Stand You" by Slayer.


----------



## Tanuki

Mother May I - Coheed And Cambria

Cannot wait for the new album...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Barrowland Ballroom - Amy MacDonald 

(from her new live disc "Live at the Barrowland Ballroom" - one of the greatest live venues)


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm listening to track 10 from 'The Thing' original soundtrack-it's called 'Despair',and has an amazing build-up which is used highly effectively in the film. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpuRm7UWtMU&NR=1 If you would like to give it a listen,click on the link.


----------



## Weirdo890

John Denver - Leaving on a Jet Plane

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4hsC0nRvZM&feature=related


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> John Denver - Leaving on a Jet Plane
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4hsC0nRvZM&feature=related



Love this.

I am listening to "David Duchovny" by Bree Sharp in honor of seeing him at the Knicks game tonight. :wubu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-WOLvyyZ-A


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Jumper by Third Eye Blind 


http://www.stlyrics.com/songs/t/thirdeyeblind3846/jumper183166.html

I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend,
You could cut ties with all the lies, that you've been living in,
And if you do not want to see me again, I would understand.
I would understand.

The angry boy, a bit too insane,
Icing over a secret pain.
You know you don't belong.
You're the first to fight, You're way too loud,
You're The flash of light, on a burial shroud.
I know something's wrong.
Well everyone I know has got a reason, to say,
put the past away.
I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend,
You could cut ties with all the lies, That you've been living in,
And if you do not want to see me again, I would understand,
I would understand.
And well he's on the table, and he's gone to code.
And I do not think anyone knows,
What they're doing here.
And your friends have left you, You've been dismissed.
I never thought it would come to this, and I, I want you to know,
Everyone's got to face down the demons.
Maybe today, We can put the past away,

I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend.
You could cut ties with all the lies, that you've been living in.
And if you do not want to see me again, I would understand,
I would understand,
I would understand...

I would understand
I would understand
Understand

Ya ya ya ya yah

Can you put the past away,
I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend,
I would understand
(I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend,)
I would understand
(I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend,)
And I would understand
(I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend,)
I would understand
(I wish you would step back from that ledge my friend,)
And I would understand


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

"Far Behind" by Candlebox

Now maybe 
I didn't mean to treat you bad 
But I did it anyway 
And now maybe 
Some would say your life was sad 
But you lived it anyway 
And so maybe 
Your friends they stand around they watch your crumble 
As you falter to the ground 
And then someday 
Your friends they stand beside as you were flying 
Oh you were flying oh so high 

But them someday people look at you for what they call their own 
They watch you suffer 
Yeah they hear you calling home 
But then some day we could take our time 
To brush the leaves aside so you can reach us 
But you left me far behind 

Now maybe 
I didn't mean to treat you oh so bad 
But I did it anyway 
Now maybe some would say you're left with what you had 
But you couldn't share the pain 

No, no, no 
Couldn't share the pain, they watch you suffer 

Now maybe I could have made my own mistakes 
But I live with what I've known 
And then maybe we might share in something great 
But won't you look at where we've grown 
Won't you look at where we've gone 
But then someday comes tomorrow holds a sense of what I feel for you in my mind

As you trip the final line 
And that cold day when you lost control 
Shame you left my life so soon you should have told me 
But you left me far behind 
Now maybe I didn't mean to treat you oh so bad 
But I did it anyway 
Now maybe some would say you're left with what you had 
But you couldn't share the pain 
No, no, no 

Oh no 
Oh no no no no... 
Now maybe I didn't mean to treat you oh so bad 
But I did it anyway 
Now maybe some would say you're left with what you had 
But you couldn't share the pain 
I said times have changed your friends 
They come and watch you crumble to the ground 
They watch you suffer 
Yeah, they hold you down 
Hold you down 
Now maybe brother, maybe love 
I didn't mean to treat you bad 
But you left me far behind 
Left me far behind 
Left me far 
Behind


----------



## Bearsy

"And by Our Own Hand Did Every Last Bird Lie Silent in Their Puddles, the Air Barren of Song as the Clouds Drifted Away. For Killing Their Greatest Enemy, the Locusts Noisily Thanked Us and Turned Their Jaws Toward Our Crops, Swallowing Our Greed Whole" by Red Sparowes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-BTpGWY_Ps


----------



## littlefairywren

The Hook - Grant Lee Buffalo


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Tomorrow Never Knows - The Beatles


----------



## Captain Save

Rock Soldiers - Ace Frehley


----------



## Weirdo890

Leader of the Band - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## liz (di-va)

gravity.plan said:


> Just had to listen to this song a couple times in a row!


very stuck in head. and it makes art teacher friends happy!


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Leader of the Band - Dan Fogelberg



O.M.G. When I worked at the movie theater, this song used to play on the canned music inside the auditorium. It became a giant joke between my best friend Mandy and I, so much so that we put it on a cd and blasted it when driving around, while making phallic gestures during the "his blood runs through my instrument" part. Sorry, I know that's really random, but I can't believe you brought up this song- that is just too weird. I miss it. I'm going to go YouTube it now.


----------



## Adamantoise

Redrum by Mortician. \m/ >_< \m/


----------



## Micara

The amazing Kristin Chenoweth, yet again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTAoY4FeA6E


----------



## Cece Larue

Mazzy Star - Fade Into You


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

"Lost" by Hadouken! (_For the Masses_ album)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

The Donnas version of Safety Dance


----------



## Weirdo890

ASIFA Animation Archive Podcast


----------



## nettie

Queen - Love of My Life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtqADo-D3mQ


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Furious Rose by Lisa Loeb


----------



## Bearsy

Tracy Chapman - Fast Car 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6475u0wEG0
Amazing song.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ha Bearsy...

Baby Can I Hold You - Tracy Chapman


----------



## Bearsy

Great minds!


----------



## Weirdo890

Bobby Sherman - Little Woman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiMZjOcaVbQ


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Tik Tok" By Ke$ha 

Just got done listening to "This is why I'm Hot" By, uh, someone I don't know?


----------



## Weirdo890

Lewis Black on The Old Testament.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Weirdo890 said:


> Lewis Black on The Old Testament.


LEWIS BLAAACK! 


You Deserve so much rep! But I can't rep you anymore right now. [Evil Rep Gods!]


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Plump Princess said:


> LEWIS BLAAACK!
> 
> 
> You Deserve so much rep! But I can't rep you anymore right now. [Evil Rep Gods!]



I didn't know you were repping me so much. Thanks for that. I love Lewis Black. He is one of the true heirs of social satirists like Lenny Bruce, Mort Sahl, or George Carlin.


----------



## Micara

"Heart-Shaped Box" - Nirvana


----------



## odd-socks

Will Young - Changes


----------



## Captain Save

Voices - Russ Ballard


----------



## MattB

Naglfar- Abysmal Descent

Continuing my own abysmal descent, further and further into the heavy stuff for the last six months or so with few exceptions...


----------



## Captain Save

For the Love of Money - O' Jays


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

The new Gorillaz cd, I like the second track, "Welcome to the world" that Snoop Dogg sings on, and though a huge fan, the rest will have to grow on me I'm afraid.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Micara

Ben Folds with Regina Spektor- "You Don't Know Me", LOVE this song!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBENegDzoUw


----------



## blazon

Dubstep remixes.
It's my new fav genre of music!


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Like Blood - Killing Joke


----------



## deanbpm

blazon said:


> Dubstep remixes.
> It's my new fav genre of music!



I like a bit of Dubstep myself. Most of the nights I go to have a room playing Dubstep. Its pretty big in the UK.


----------



## Weirdo890

New York State of Mind - Billy Joel


----------



## MattB

Nile- What May Safely Be Written


----------



## odd-socks

Where angels fall by Female Stigma


----------



## stldpn

David Allan Coe's version of "Ain't that the way"


----------



## JMCGB

Riot on the Radio - The Dead 60's


----------



## frankman

Tom Waits - Big Joe and the Phantom 309


----------



## littlefairywren

Please Please Please Let Me Get What I Want - The Dream Academy

(from Ferris Bueller's Day Off.....the scene in the Art Institute of Chicago)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Evilove" by LORDI

<3 I Love Lordi.


----------



## Gingembre

The Shirelles - Mama said (there'd be days like this).

I just lurve this song! *happy dance*


----------



## Micara

"Hero" by Regina Spektor... suits my mood.


----------



## Weirdo890

The Red Green Show. I like the TV as background noise.


----------



## deanbpm

Adam Green 'Salty Candy'


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody - Keith Sweat


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Weirdo890 said:


> The Red Green Show. I like the TV as background noise.


NO WAY. ARE YOU KIDDING ME? ARE YOU TRULY KIDDING ME?! OHMYGOD. YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME! :O


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Your Plump Princess said:


> NO WAY. ARE YOU KIDDING ME? ARE YOU TRULY KIDDING ME?! OHMYGOD. YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME! :O


"Girls Just Want To Have Fun" by Cindy Lauper.


....Playing it on "Just Dance" So much, I have it stuck in my head. >O<


----------



## Micara

"Pretty Vacant"- The Sex Pistols


----------



## Captain Save

The Policy of Truth - Depeche Mode

Even after all this time, I still love this band; the melancholy despair and apathy is so strangely warm and inviting!
:happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Plump Princess said:


> NO WAY. ARE YOU KIDDING ME? ARE YOU TRULY KIDDING ME?! OHMYGOD. YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME! :O



No, I'm not kidding you. I like _The Red Green Show/I]._


----------



## Micara

The Violent Femmes Greatest Hits.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Totally Tried to rep you. But Alas, I Cannot.


The Red Green Show, Ftw.


I'm listening to "Moral Oral" ..Cauuuuse It's on TV. Lol


----------



## Victim

Abney Park. They are the ultimate Steampunk band.


----------



## Weirdo890

The Carpenters - Yesterday Once More

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5NZI8NmBLA


----------



## Micara

Listening to Regina Spektor all day. She is beautiful. I love her. Her songs are so soothing to me. It's like she took the words from my head and the feelings from my soul and made them into music. 

What I'm feeling right now: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdFglEm_QuU


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Billy Talent II their 06' debut. Saw them on Conan and bought the cd the next day, love it.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Weirdo890

Elvis Presley - Suspicious Minds


----------



## littlefairywren

Garbage - (3 of my favs over and over)

Milk
I Would Die For You
Stupid Girl


----------



## stldpn

Beatles-Magical Mystery Tour-Fool on the Hill


----------



## Weirdo890

stldpn said:


> Beatles-Magical Mystery Tour-Fool on the Hill



You are officially AWESOME in my book. 

Anyway, here's what I'm listening to: Mr. Bojangles - Sammy Davis Jr.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5voM2HExV_Q


----------



## msbard90

The album, Plagues, by The Devil Wears Prada.
Amazing stuff.


----------



## Micara

A shuffle of my favorite people- Regina, Elton, Billy, Ella, Barbra, Madonna, and the Beatles.  Currently "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road".


----------



## MattB

The Pogues- Medley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTHWJbw60Gk

Yes because of the day, but also because it's a favourite song that I can listen to at anytime and I do, and it reminds me of family that I've lost...


----------



## stldpn

MattB said:


> The Pogues- Medley
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTHWJbw60Gk
> 
> Yes because of the day, but also because it's a favourite song that I can listen to at anytime and I do, and it reminds me of family that I've lost...



The Pogues alway make me a bit sad because I miss Shane Mcgowan.

Listening to "Iron Like a Lion(In Zion)" Bob Marley.


----------



## Jes

a fuck of a lot of Bootsie Collins!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Caro Emerald - Back it up:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbK5yyn89IQ

(also listen to 'A night like this'):happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

A bunch of goregrind on YouTube-Rompeprop,Gruesome Stuff Relish,Haemorrhage etc. :bow:


----------



## Crystal

The Tudors.


----------



## Victim

Dark Moor, yet another epic symphonic metal group


----------



## Micara

ABBA Gold. I think today's going to be one of those days where I get in trouble for singing.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Die Alive - Dark Whisper (after Tarja Turunen)


----------



## deanbpm

Gloria Jones 'Tainted Love'


----------



## Weirdo890

The Puppini Sisters - Crazy in Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUx_Wjx_2ek&feature=email


----------



## JMCGB

DMB - Live at Fulsom Field... while doing some cleaning today.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Way You Love Me (Original Mix) - Ron Hall & The Muthafunkaz Ft. Mark Evans


----------



## Adamantoise

Donald Pleasence in a PSA (PIF to UK Residence-Public Information Films).


----------



## Weirdo890

Warren Zevon - Frank and Jesse James


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Belly, "Feed the tree"

Also this was interesting. I just bought the Plain White Tees debut cd from 07'. Song three, "Hate (I really don't like you) sounds alot like another cd I've mentioned here recently, Billy Talent II, from 06' also song 3 sound amazingly similar not really.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Trying to bop around to Good Thing by the B52's - starting to worry the neighbours


----------



## Weirdo890

Looking For The Next Best Thing - Warren Zevon

I'm on a Zevon kick right now. :happy:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Caro Emerald - A night like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q33j3qjjdTM

The video has been shot in Croatia and the song has been used for the newest Martini campaign 'Martini Moments' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsxGnvBiNlY&feature=channel

Caro Emerald: 

View attachment caro_2.jpg


----------



## Weirdo890

Roller Derby Queen - Jim Croce


----------



## Micara

One of my all-time faves... "Me and Bobby McGee"-Janis Joplin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYFhWV8--io


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> One of my all-time faves... "Me and Bobby McGee"-Janis Joplin
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYFhWV8--io



I love that one! Janis Joplin did a great job on that song. :happy:


----------



## Cece Larue

Type O Negative - Black No. 1


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme music for Level 5 of Streets Of Rage-you know,the ship where you fight the Blaze clones.


----------



## Captain Save

The Dayz of Wayback - NWA

I'll join the new millenium, just give me some time...
:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Caspers' Dictum by The County Medical Examiners.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

South Park, The Manbearpig episode. 

[I have to listen to something, the plain noise of my computer squealing would make me go homicidal. Fo'sho! XD ]


----------



## BoomSnap

AFI's "Crash/Love" album. It's pure excellence.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Edward Elgar: Pomp & Circumstance March #1 In D, Op. 39/1

Nowt like a bit of classical music to calm the soul


----------



## Micara

"Don't Stand So Close to Me" by The Police. Some old school in the house.


----------



## Adamantoise

Micara said:


> "Don't Stand So Close to Me" by The Police. Some old school in the house.



Yes! :bow:

Listening to Haemorrhage - I'm A Pathologist


----------



## Weirdo890

Smackwater Jack - Carole King


----------



## Adamantoise

Invisible Sun by The Police-this song is incredible,I adore the verse melody. Very cool.


----------



## Weirdo890

The Ballad of Davy Crockett - The Disney Studio Chorus

This is in honor of Fess Parker (1924 - 2010). From what I've heard, he was every bit as headstrong and tough as his characters. Anyway, I'm listening to the version from the Disney Sing-Along Tapes (anybody else besides me who remembers those? :happy R.I.P. Mr. Parker.


----------



## Mathias

Glee- Somebody to love


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Walk Like an Egyptian - The Bangles [sp?]

My Dad is playing it downstairs, and I can hear it.
Which is good, because I love the song. 
:3


----------



## The Fez

Easy Lover - Phil Collins & Phillip Bailey

I hold no shame in this.


----------



## frankman

Oldtimer76 said:


> Caro Emerald - A night like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q33j3qjjdTM
> 
> The video has been shot in Croatia and the song has been used for the newest Martini campaign 'Martini Moments' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsxGnvBiNlY&feature=channel
> 
> Caro Emerald:



DUTCH PRIDE!!!


----------



## Micara

Feeling a little wistful and listening to Lea Michele's version of "On My Own" from Les Mis, even though I prefer Lea Salonga's. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuS1cCnG8xc


----------



## Mathias

John Legend- Again

Now it's Micheal Jackson- Pretty young thing


----------



## Micara

Your Plump Princess said:


> Walk Like an Egyptian - The Bangles [sp?]
> 
> My Dad is playing it downstairs, and I can hear it.
> Which is good, because I love the song.
> :3



Hey, you should try this version of it- LOVES it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtzQSc4h0ec


----------



## Weirdo890

Are You Hep To The Jive - Cab Calloway (always lively and fun :happy


----------



## Proner

Machistador - Mathieu Chedid - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZD0MY7x4uc&feature=related

It's crazy how this artist could bring smile on my face!


----------



## Jes

blah blah blah


----------



## Jes

The Cramps--Flame Job


----------



## Mathias

Eminem- The Sauce


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Gorillaz- Demon Days & Jack Johnson- Sleep through the static.


----------



## Adamantoise

Drenched In Gasoline by Putrid Pile.


----------



## russianrobot

The Replacements-Let it Be


----------



## nettie

Cat Stevens - Peace Train


----------



## littlefairywren

And the Boys - Angus & Julia Stone


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Are You The One" by Within Temptation

Love.This.Band.

Next up is "Swamped" by Lacuna Coil

..Love that Bad, too. <3


----------



## Micara

"One" as covered by Apocalyptica. 

Love these guys. Damn.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JjQGt7WjK0


----------



## Weirdo890

Fernando - ABBA


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Fernando - ABBA



Love this! I love ABBA!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

It Ain't What You Do It's The Way That You Do It - Fun Boy Three & Bananarama

Getting my 80s fix


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Theory of A Deadman - Hello Lonely


----------



## _overture

"O Superman" by Laurie Anderson, great song!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Annie Lennox - Love song for a Vampire

:wubu: sweetest song ever. :wubu:


----------



## Micara

HIM's version of "Wicked Game". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WA2jBMk-Pk


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

My daughter's laughter


----------



## Weirdo890

The Heartache - Warren Zevon (beautiful song)


----------



## Micara

Carfax Abbey- Cry Little Sister. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3o4L_iOIMw


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Stoned" by Dido

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pZ98lHj1-E

_"If you won't let me fall for you, Then you won't see the best that I would love to do for you "_


----------



## Micara

The Aida Original Broadway Cast Recording.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

New Gold Dream (81-82-83-84) - Utah Saints (after Simple Minds)


----------



## Adamantoise

_Bentley's Gonna Sort You Out _by _Bentley Rhythm Ace_-taken from 'We Are Skint' 2cd compilation.


----------



## Dmitra

Oh No by KaiserCartel


----------



## Weirdo890

Every Sperm is Sacred - Monty Python's Flying Circus and accompanying chorus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0kJHQpvgB8


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

I'm flipping back and forth between two public television stations. One has Michael Buble at Madison Square Garden, the other one is James Taylor. Both FABULOUS!


----------



## littlefairywren

Warm Whispers - Missy Higgins


----------



## Micara

First it was Lady Gaga's "Lovegame" which was immediately followed by Michael Jackson's "Ben". My iPod takes me on weird trips like this on a daily basis.


----------



## Dreckfan

The Caretaker's A Stairway to the Stars - if you can't be bothered to listen to the entire album in a sitting, it's probably better to find something else.


----------



## AuntHen

Life Uncommon by Jewel


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

listening to the latest episode of Tekzilla

but just finished a new playlist 

Sounds Like A Melody - Alphaville
Let The Music Heal Your Soul - Bravo All Stars
Pilot of the Airwaves - Charlie Dore
Out Of The Blue - Delta Goodrem
The Cutter - Echo And The Bunnymen
Karma Hotel - Spooks
Indian Reservation (The Lament Of The Cherokee Reservation Indian) - The Raiders
Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet, Op. 64 - Montaques And Capulets (Dance Of Knights) - Riccardo Muti: Philadelphia Orchestra
Never Ending Story - Limahl
I Fought The Law - Mike Ness
November Rain - Guns N' Roses
Papa's Got a Brand New Pigbag - Pigbag
Romeo - Mr Big	
The Masochism Tango - Tom Lehrer	
Victory - Kool and The Gang
Whiskey In The Jar - Metallica
Working For The Yankee Dollar - The Skids
Theme / Isandhlawana (From Zulu) - John Barry
Destiny - Zero 7
One More Time - Daft Punk
It Takes Two - Tina Turner and Rod Stewart
Three Little Pigs - Green Jelly
December 1963 - Frankie Valli and The Four Seasons
Western Union - The Five Americans
Danger! High Voltage - Electric Six
Seventeen - Ladytron
Seven Wonders - Fleetwood Mac
The Weight - The Band
Morning Train (Nine To Five) - Sheena :Easton

Let me know if you can fill in the missing ones


----------



## frankman

Blame Canada... 

View attachment metric-fantasies.jpg


----------



## Weirdo890

Dean Martin - Return to Me


----------



## MattB

Alcest- Ecailles De Lune...


----------



## Micara

The Pretenders- Middle of the Road


----------



## stldpn

When I get home- Morgan Heritage


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Love is a Battlefield" by Pat Benatar. 

<3


----------



## MattB

Katatonia- Complicity


----------



## Weirdo890

ABBA - Slipping Through My Fingers


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> ABBA - Slipping Through My Fingers



I love that song. It makes me cry.


----------



## Wild Zero

Jenovavirus-Demo #1


----------



## supersizebbw

Invented Sex by Trey Songz!!!


----------



## MattB

Anathema- Cerulean Twilight


----------



## MattB

DISASTER! Turned on the radio and this came on, and now it's stuck in my head and I can't get it out!

Loverboy- Turn Me Loose:doh:


----------



## Micara

"The Metro"- Berlin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UXtort76gY


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Die Alive - Tarja Turunen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jbbh0hcki8


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Stabbing Westward, they're debut from 96'


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dido's CD "Life For Rent" [or was it called "White Flag" ..I don't remember.]


----------



## Micara

I've got Katy Perry's "Waking Up in Vegas" on repeat while I lip sync and act it out at sitting at my desk. The chick sitting across from me has the best seat in the house, I tell you!


----------



## AuntHen

Jimmy Eat World

The Middle

This song always makes me feel so happy and perky!


----------



## Weirdo890

Billy Joel - The Longest Time


----------



## russianrobot

The Replacements yet again 

Hold My Life


----------



## MattB

Descendents- Coolidge


----------



## Micara

Elton John- "Your Song". Best love song ever. Although, I am kind of partial to Ewan McGregor's cover of it. He's such a dreamy singer! :smitten:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

The Poet and The Pendulum - Nightwish


----------



## Indy

Just saw the doc on sundance and can;t get his music out of my mind...truly walks the line...check it out danieljohnston.com


----------



## Weirdo890

Alan Jackson - First Love


----------



## Micara

"Handle With Care" - The Traveling Wilburys.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8s9dmuAKvU


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> "Handle With Care" - The Traveling Wilburys.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8s9dmuAKvU



End of the Line - The Traveling Wilburys

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=cwqhdRs4jyA&a=aoZvqlJnY4U&playnext_from=ML


----------



## disaster117

Of Montreal- Gronlandic Edit.

I've listened to each song on this cd at least 100 times according to my Last.fm but I just got re-obsessed with this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBfgQvM7wtE


----------



## balletguy

zach brown-toes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Madonna- Revenge
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0UwfDQLF5A


----------



## frankman

David Ackles' American Gothic. 

Incredible album.


----------



## AuntHen

Lenny Kravitz

Are You Going My Way


----------



## Micara

"People Are Strange"- The Doors


----------



## Proner

Cops and Robbers - The Hoosiers


----------



## Micara

Intergalactic- The Beastie Boys :smitten:

I'll stir-fry you in my wok... haha I love the Beastie Boys!


----------



## StaySafeTonight

"The Perfect Space" by the Avett Brothers. Best song I've heard in years!


----------



## Weirdo890

The Nostalgia Critic reviewing _The He-Man and She-Ra Christmas Special_. Very funny.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Weirdo890 said:


> The Nostalgia Critic reviewing _The He-Man and She-Ra Christmas Special_. Very funny.



I freaking love that guy. He is also the exact same person as my ex boyfriends brother/ really good friend. Literally. Separated at birth and they still grew up with the same personality. The only thing that's different is that the Nostalgia Critic is balding.


----------



## Micara

"Breakin' Up"- Rilo Kiley. Love this band!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGnJYMRC9NE


----------



## olwen

The National "Boxer" and "Alligator" Both albums have been getting heavy rotation on my ipod. I'm almost sick of both albums. Eagerly awaiting the release of their next one.


----------



## AuntHen

Smashing Pumpkins

Siva


----------



## AuntHen

Micara said:


> "Breakin' Up"- Rilo Kiley. Love this band!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGnJYMRC9NE



me too! Jennie's voice is awesome and I like her style


----------



## JMCGB

I have had Shakedown Street by the Grateful Dead on repeat for the last couple of days. Such a great song for the warm top off the jeep days we have had here lately.


----------



## northwestbbw

Nirvana- heart shaped box


----------



## Tyrael

Was listening to queen - "i want to brake free" and "Bohemian Rhapsody"


----------



## MattB

Cavalera Conspiracy- Hearts of Darkness


----------



## Micara

Asleep- The Smiths 

(Charlie sent me)


----------



## Tanuki

Test-Tube Baby/Shoot'm Down by Morphine


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dr. Phil show.
"The War on Fat"

.. Ahahahaha.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Different Doctor - The new Doctor Who from Saturday Night (again!)


----------



## Tanuki

Take The Wheel - Susumu Hirasawa


----------



## Kinnaird

Sky Ferreira - Animal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vba9ef8dDu8

Probably at the expense of most other songs...


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Mariah Carey ft. Mobb Deep - The Roof


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The Fray- You Found Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFg_...859AAF1&playnext_from=PL&playnext=11&index=10


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

The Chauffeur - The LoveCrave (after Duran Duran)


----------



## nettie

Trying to get this out of my head!


----------



## Kinnaird

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4flkm02mPv0

Japanese kids dissing Norway...


----------



## Tanuki

Pearl of the Stars - Coheed and Cambria

Just got the new album, Feels epic...

Cant wait to read the novel it came with, I love coheed ^.^!


----------



## Micara

99 Red Balloons- the Goldfinger version. On repeat!


----------



## Kinnaird

I'm listening to a small album called "Ayrshire neighbourhood disputes Volume 2!"

Thrill to all the classics - You parked in my space, why haven't you called and the old sentimental favourite, keep your damn dog off my lawn...

Oh and Technotronic


----------



## littlefairywren

Black Crow by Angus & Julia Stone

@nettie....I now have that song trapped in my head lol


----------



## Adamantoise

Defenestration by Cryptopsy (Album: Blasphemy Made Flesh)on YouTube.


----------



## Micara

Stranglehold- Ted Nugent. I'm actually listening to my "Dazed and Confused" soundtrack today.


----------



## Kinnaird

Since it's the weekend, and I'm going away...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCBtBM4Xtxs&playnext_from=TL&videos=iA46wT6cmU0


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

today I'm listening to 3 of my fav artists, Them Crooked Vultures, Jack Johnson's Sleep through the static, & Grant Lee Buffalo's Fuzzy.


----------



## Captain Save

Purple, by Crustation


----------



## nykspree8

Alice (underground) - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Micara

The Literal Video version of "The Safety Dance"... hilarious!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p023YD3DDPg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm Listening to a playlist I made on Playlist.com

"Love Song For a Vampire" by Annie Lennox
"Kiss Eternal" by Lords of Acid
"Evilove" by LORDI
and "Vampire Romance" by BlutEngel

Yes.ImayHaveAslightObsessionWithVampires.ButnotTwilight-Wannabe-Vamps.DraculaVamps.TheGoodOnes.LikeGaryOldman.Oh.Hellyes.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm Listening to a playlist I made on Playlist.com
> 
> "Love Song For a Vampire" by Annie Lennox
> "Kiss Eternal" by Lords of Acid
> "Evilove" by LORDI
> and "Vampire Romance" by BlutEngel
> 
> Yes.ImayHaveAslightObsessionWithVampires.ButnotTwilight-Wannabe-Vamps.DraculaVamps.TheGoodOnes.LikeGaryOldman.Oh.Hellyes.



All hail the LORDI!

Since it's 5:30am I should be listening to The Sound of Silence by Simon & Garfunkel - instead we're in full flow with
Black Cat - Ladytron

:happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

..XD

I'm Being 100% Honest, and I'm laughing at the irony! 

I'm listening to *the sound of silence by S&G! *

XD


----------



## Twilley

Your Plump Princess said:


> ..XD
> 
> I'm Being 100% Honest, and I'm laughing at the irony!
> 
> I'm listening to *the sound of silence by S&G! *
> 
> XD



That song is wonderful! No shame there, lol

As of late, my musical tastes have been all over the place...the most recent kick I've been on is Queen...


----------



## Weirdo890

Leaving on a Jet Plane - Peter, Paul and Mary

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVauA7cFx3I


----------



## Captain Save

It's moldy oldie time...

Stolen Moments - Oliver Nelson


----------



## Mathias

Drake- Over


----------



## littlefairywren

If I Could Fall in Love - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## AnnMarie

Two songs that are just pure sex for me right now - God, it's so good: 

Skinny Love - Bon Iver
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrMmr1oMPGA

Crystalized - The xx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pib8eYDSFEI


----------



## Kinnaird

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMHEBcCEH54&feature=related

The truly wonderful and gorgeous Sheyla Tadeo

What a gal...


----------



## swamptoad

10cc - Dreadlock Holiday (complete with lyrics if you want to learn them)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5xm3F-s6xE


----------



## Cece Larue

Jakob Dylan - Smile When You Call Me That


----------



## Nutty

Looking out my backdoor- creedance clearwater


----------



## superodalisque

Sainte-Columbe, Pieces de viole seule- suite for solo da gamba 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc1BxtF-Wq4&feature=related


----------



## CastingPearls

I alternate obsessively between the soundtrack to Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure, Mary Had a Little Amp, and Maroon5's Songs about Jane. Anything Sade. Oh and Sheryl Crow's Safe and Sound because it reminds me of my little sister who I lost just over a year ago.


----------



## Micara

"All That Jazz" from the Chicago Motion Picture Soundtrack.


----------



## Weirdo890

A Louis C.K. standup routine on YouTube.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Adonis Blue - Voice of the Beehive


----------



## Mz Taz

The Best of Muddy Watters (Spelling ok?) He is driving my car at moment due to him being in car accident and I have to listen to his choice in MY CAR on MY CD player:doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

Nessun Dorma - Michael Bolton


----------



## littlefairywren

Maybe Tomorrow - Stereophonics


----------



## Adamantoise

Star 69 (What The F***) by FatboySlim.


----------



## KittyKitten

I'm really digging the song "Closer" by Corinne Rae Bailey


----------



## Nutty

Weirdo890 said:


> A Louis C.K. standup routine on YouTube.



hes hilarious


----------



## MattB

An audio recording of an empty room...hoping to hear something...ANYTHING...


----------



## CastingPearls

MattB said:


> An audio recording of an empty room...hoping to hear something...ANYTHING...


A la EVPS?


----------



## MattB

CastingPearls said:


> A la EVPS?



Yep...no luck though...on my third hour of listening, but not all the same room...


----------



## Nutty

Detroit Rock City!!


----------



## CastingPearls

MattB said:


> Yep...no luck though...on my third hour of listening, but not all the same room...


Are you in some kind of Ghosthunting club or a do-it-yourselfer like White Noise?


----------



## MattB

CastingPearls said:


> Are you in some kind of Ghosthunting club or a do-it-yourselfer like White Noise?



Part of a group up here in Ottawa...Done with the EVP's (or lack thereof...)

Listening to At The Gates- Blinded By Fear...


----------



## Micara

"Ode to a Superhero"- "Weird" Al Yankovic


----------



## CastingPearls

MattB said:


> Part of a group up here in Ottawa...Done with the EVP's (or lack thereof...)
> 
> Listening to At The Gates- Blinded By Fear...


Just saw it on your profile. 
I watch Paranormal State but it makes me itchy because I used to 'see things' when I was little. It hits a little too close.


----------



## AnnMarie

Mumford and Sons - Little Lion Man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLJf9qJHR3E


----------



## Nutty

Paper Planes- M.I.A


----------



## Micara

Elvis Costello - Pump it up


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The Whispers- Rock Steady


----------



## CastingPearls

(I Can't) Breakaway - Big Pig


----------



## AuntHen

I Am Made Of You

Ricki Martin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2yOyWB_rqg


----------



## CastingPearls

My Immortal - Evanesence (this song provokes such strong emotion in me)


----------



## Micara

"For Your Entertainment"... Adam Lambert's cd is my guilty pleasure. :blush:

And this particular song? Hello. It's like I wrote it!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Stephen Marley's debut from 08'...."Hey Baby".


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- Jack-A-Roe

From "Reckoning"...


----------



## SMA413

Call on Me- Eric Prydz


----------



## disaster117

Shania Twain- I'm holding on to love (to save my life)


----------



## _overture

"small hours" by John Martyn. I am so chilled out right now...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Anything but the ruddy Election Debates tonight

goes for Presto by Rush


----------



## CastingPearls

Loquat Tree - Indigo Girls


----------



## MattB

Saturnus- To The Dreams


----------



## CastingPearls

Vangelis score to Blade Runner


----------



## Micara

"Here Without You" by Three Doors Down, on repeat, 'cause I'm feeling wistful.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

Heart Breaker - Taio Cruz


----------



## Tanuki

CastingPearls said:


> Vangelis score to Blade Runner



Awesome, I Love that

As for me, yet more Coheed

Chamberlain (Demo) - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## CastingPearls

Life Line - Ann & Nancy Wilson w/Brian Wilson


----------



## Captain Save

CastingPearls said:


> Vangelis score to Blade Runner



Excellent driving music! I usually make the mistake of playing the endtitles; they make a most exhilarating experience on the open road, up to and including the red and blue lights in the rearview mirror...:doh:

Ahhh, it was fun while it lasted...:blush:

Discotheque - U2


----------



## Micara

Helter Skelter- The Beatles 

I wish I was playing it on Rock Band right about now, instead of listening to it on my headphones at work.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

This Love (Will Be Your Downfall) - Ellie Goulding


----------



## Adamantoise

The theme from Phantasm,after which I'll listen to my Horror themes album. 

Edit: Change of plans-it's not on my comp. >_<


----------



## CastingPearls

Soundtrack to Mamma Mia


----------



## Mathias

Avenged Sevenfold- Beast and the Harlot/Burn it Down


----------



## Nutty

Push Push Lady Lightning- Bang Camaro


----------



## Adamantoise

Streets Of Rage III OST.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

The Artic Monkeys- Whatever they say I am, that's what I'm not.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## AuntHen

Blink 182

All The Small Things


I can't stop singing the "nanananananananananana..." part ..hahaha (this song makes me so chipper and the video is hilarious)


----------



## Adamantoise

The Spine Splitter by Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## Oldtimer76

The Baseballs - Umbrella:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM2177pHMT0


----------



## HDANGEL15

*The Dead, downloaded yesterday from their BONNAROO set in 2004

nothing ain't worth nothing....feeling good was good enough for me..good enough for me and Bobby McGee*


----------



## snuggletiger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLr2fOGMFHg&playnext_from=TL&videos=rZ2Ss-Za4OE

Wayne Newton during the 1960's


----------



## balletguy

Riding with the King----BB King and Clapton


----------



## CastingPearls

Material Girl - Nicole Kidman (Moulin Rouge)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Listening/Watching - Robert Llewellyn's Car Pool


----------



## Adamantoise

Inner City Life by Goldie-a slice of old school jungle.


----------



## adolan55

Fleshgod Apocalypse - As Tyrants Fall


----------



## willowmoon

So Long Suicide -- Duran Duran


----------



## littlefairywren

Break Up to Make Up - The Stylistics


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

U.G.L.Y. - Daphne & Celeste 

- Yes I know - incredibly sad but I like it:blush:


----------



## Nutty

Panama- Van Halen


----------



## AuntHen

I Know Your Girlfriend Hates Me

by Annie


----------



## Adamantoise

Band: Tu Carne
Genre: Grindcore 
Song: Mi Miembro No Responde

The first few riffs of this song are what really sells it to me-brilliance.


----------



## willowmoon

Criminal - Fiona Apple


----------



## Nutty

Daylight- Matt & Kim


----------



## willowmoon

Bad Girl - Madonna


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Freebird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Family Guy, On my TV. 

Lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

DitzyBrunette said:


> Freebird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


LOVE THIS SONG!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> Criminal - Fiona Apple


XD Love THIS SONG Too! 

Infact, I Just played it yesterday, because I have a "Total Hits" CD from the like, 90's still in somewhat working condition.. Lol.


----------



## willowmoon

Extraordinary - Liz Phair


----------



## willowmoon

Spin - Cassette Kids


----------



## CastingPearls

On the Radio - Donna Summer


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Do me a favor- Artic Monkeys, Favorite Worst Nightmare cd.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Hurt So Good - John Mellencamp


----------



## willowmoon

Disposable Teens - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Adamantoise

The Devils' Gallop by Charles Williams.


----------



## swamptoad

I'm listening to Feist ... song is called Gatekeeper ....


----------



## willowmoon

Some Like It Hot - The Power Station


----------



## Nutty

White Rabbit- Jefferson Airplane


----------



## CastingPearls

Anchovy - Moby


----------



## Micara

"Enter Sandman"- Metallica


----------



## snuggletiger

Danke Schoen by Wayne Newton (Went to see him last night live)


----------



## CastingPearls

snuggletiger said:


> Danke Schoen by Wayne Newton (Went to see him last night live)


OMG I didn't know he was still alive. How was he????


----------



## snuggletiger

He puts on a great show, lot of energy, can play lots of instruments, has a wealth of stories to tell. 

Wayne in his prime:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyCQ6vKqgnU&feature=related

Wayne recently :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk11FVq1wC4&NR=1

At first I thought the microphone cut out but thats how he talks now and singing well lets just say thank goodness for the backup singers and loud band. But a nice night, I was hoping to have a front row seat in case he needed help with Danke Schoen I could at least help him save the showstopper.


----------



## Adamantoise

The Rite Of Spring by Igor Stravinsky.


----------



## CastingPearls

Listening to Spouse screaming at my kitten. This is NOT music.


----------



## nettie

The Pump by Jeff Beck


----------



## Micara

"Creep"- radiohead


----------



## Twilley

Micara said:


> "Creep"- radiohead



There is an awesome cover of that by some homeless fellow:
http://www.weallwantsomeone.org/2009/12/17/homeless-man-covers-creep/

Melancholy, heart-wrenching, and beautiful...


----------



## Micara

Twilley said:


> There is an awesome cover of that by some homeless fellow:
> http://www.weallwantsomeone.org/2009/12/17/homeless-man-covers-creep/
> 
> Melancholy, heart-wrenching, and beautiful...



Thank you for sharing that!!! Wow.


----------



## Twilley

No problem, I hope you enjoyed it ^__^


----------



## willowmoon

Them Bones - Alice in Chains


----------



## Largent

Valleys of Neptune (newly released Jimi Hendrix studio tracks).
I just bought the CD last week and I've already shared it with a friend.


----------



## Twilley

Largent said:


> Valleys of Neptune (newly released Jimi Hendrix studio tracks).
> I just bought the CD last week and I've already shared it with a friend.



I completely forgot about that O_O

I have to go find it...


----------



## MattB

Starstruck- The Kinks


----------



## Micara

"Paradise City"- Guns N Roses


----------



## Adamantoise

Artist: Cannibal Corpse
Track: Mangled
Album: Eaten Back To Life (1990)


----------



## CastingPearls

Adamantoise said:


> Artist: Cannibal Corpse
> Track: Mangled
> Album: Eaten Back To Life (1990)


You know where the bodies are buried, don't you?????


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Blue" by The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Aaaand now I'm listening to "Boygrinder" by Jack Off Jill


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

currently listening to Kate Nash - Do Wah Doo


----------



## Adamantoise

Artist: Cannibal Corpse
Track: An Experiment In Homicide
Album: The Bleeding


----------



## littlefairywren

It is a Bob Marley morning.....right now - "Could You be Loved"


----------



## Adamantoise

Artist: Gruesome Stuff Relish
Track: Broken Gravestones

Listening on youtube.


----------



## Micara

"Come On Eileen"- the Save Ferris version. Thanks to Gabriel for hooking me up with this- it's awesome!


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm listening to the rain pouring like buckets on my roof.


----------



## nettie

Kozmic Blues by Janis Joplin


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Evilove by LORDI


----------



## Weirdo890

The Help! soundtrack by the Beatles.


----------



## CastingPearls

Vivaldi's Four Seasons.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Kiss Eternal" by Lords of Acid


----------



## willowmoon

Red Carpet Massacre - Duran Duran


----------



## LovelyLiz

Erykah Badu's newest. New Amerykah, Pt. 2: Return of the Ankh.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Visions in Blue (live) - from Return to Eden by Ultravox


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Dan Hartman - I Can Dream About You 
Jefferson Starship - Nothing's Going To Stop Us Now


----------



## Adamantoise

Malicious Fingers OC Remix-the original is from Sonic 3 and Knuckles,where you battle Robotnik in the death egg zone. This is a metal version of that particular track.


----------



## CastingPearls

The Trial - Pink Floyd's The Wall

"Crazy....toys in the attic...I am crazy....truly gone fishing..."


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Song:* Violence Fetish
*Artist:* Disturbed 
*Album:* The Sickness


----------



## CastingPearls

Birdhouse in Your Soul - They Might Be Giants


----------



## supersizebbw

kris allen - live like we're dying


----------



## Captain Save

The stereo in the back of my head is playing the Policy of Truth, by Depeche Mode.

The DJ back there is remixing it with an orchestra, and it sounds pretty good.
:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Spill the Wine, Take that Pearl - War (please---take that Pearl)


----------



## nettie

Question, by the Moody Blues


----------



## Blackhawk2293

E-40 - Show Me What You Workin Wit


LOL at the lyrics...

e.g "She got a future in her ass and I'm a fortune teller"

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Micara

"Come Fly With Me"- Michael Buble.


----------



## willowmoon

Sweet Surrender - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

The Wall - Pink Floyd (the whole thing!)


----------



## CastingPearls

Alice - The Cocteau Twins.


----------



## CastingPearls

Song of the Siren - This Mortal Coil


----------



## AuntHen

Forever Young by Alphaville

This song is timeless... love it:wubu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5h_qVpUTUM4


----------



## Cece Larue

Bread - Goodbye Girl


----------



## Bearsy

Artist: Tool
Album: Lateralus (Limited edition picture disc vinyl)
Song: Parabol

It makes me happy inside.


----------



## gobettiepurple

*Muse - Time is running out.

I freakin love this song! And next is Butterflies and Hurricanes!*


----------



## willowmoon

Slow Like Honey - Fiona Apple


----------



## Adamantoise

Pulp Fiction by Alex Reece. From Jungle Massive,mixed by DJ Hype.


----------



## balletguy

guilty pleasure here....express yourself (glee)


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm having a bit of club music on tonight.

Given Up-Mirrorball
Tonite-Supercar


----------



## Saoirse

Its an IAMX night. My favorite song is Spit It Out


Chris Corner is a beautiful person.


----------



## willowmoon

Never Tear Us Apart - INXS


----------



## Slamaga

Requiem for a dream - The Grimm brothers

I love this song!!!


----------



## willowmoon

911 Is A Joke - Public Enemy


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Just bought the newest Artic Monkeys cd, Humbug, and while its not an instant fav like their first two were, its not bad either.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mariah Carey's Music Box CD


----------



## willowmoon

The Last High - The Dandy Warhols


----------



## littlefairywren

The Hook - Grant Lee Buffalo


----------



## balletguy

Sittin on the dock of the bay


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Swans - No Cure for the Lonely


----------



## Weirdo890

Lee Ann Womack - I Hope You Dance

I heard this last night on an advertisement for the Foundation for a Better Life and it made me want to hear it again.


----------



## Adamantoise

Skin Peeler by Mortician.


----------



## Cece Larue

Make You Feel My Love - Bob Dylan :wubu:


----------



## Mathias

Evanescence- Everybody's Fool


----------



## Your Plump Princess

His Infernal Majesty - Love's Requiem


----------



## willowmoon

Box Full O' Honey - Duran Duran


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

after listening alot to that Artic Monkeys, I switched out for Grant Lee Buffalo again. I read a review of the group's debut, Free Energy, anyone heard it yet and do they rock?


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Well, now I've taken out a Spotify account I'm listening to 

God Bless The Go-Go's - The Go-Go's


----------



## Adamantoise

In Her Fear by GWAR.


----------



## Nutty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2Pt5Gyiv50


----------



## willowmoon

Smooth Criminal - Alien Ant Farm


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

You Don't Have To Be Lonely - Erland and the Carnival
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZDoVmDvCPs


----------



## Adamantoise

Demons Swarm By My Side by Colosseum-I can't sing enough praises for this band,they are divine! Funeral Doom! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Wasted - Angus & Julia Stone


----------



## Adamantoise

Guns Don't Kill People,Rappers Do - Goldie Looking Chain.


----------



## Nutty

Are you Better Off Alone- Alice Deejay


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Just downloaded all the Crystal Bowersox songs I could find, I love her voice, I can't stop listening to them.


----------



## Proner

Ana Popovic - Jaco

I love so much her voice, if I met a woman with this kind of voice she get a Proner


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Imperfect - The Sound of Hush


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Love Game by Lady Gaga


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Kayne West, Graduation, even though this is the only one I have it his, it's awesome, every single song.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

littlefairywren said:


> The Hook - Grant Lee Buffalo



I like that cd, in fact I have all three of there's, though they're third one with "Truly" on it is on cassette, and I need to find it on cd. I wish they still were a group putting out music.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## balletguy

new phil vassar- lemmonaide its awesome


----------



## Nutty

Possum Kingdom- The Toadies


----------



## balletguy

whatever it is zaCH BROWN


----------



## nettie

Holy crap, how is it I've never seen this video before?


----------



## Tanuki

Thela Hun Ginjeet By Les Claypool's Frog Brigade


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Dad's Gone Crazy - Eminem


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Aaaand now, Cradle of Love by Billy Idol 

[_*Swoon*_]


----------



## disaster117

Frankmusik:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_aSjRsmsEI
fucking love this video. totally posting it on random youtube video thread or whatever cause of the hula hooping haah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbqHddFqAos

anddd Ellie Goulding:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj7REof7KjE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5SSRLWh0uU


----------



## willowmoon

"The Touch" - Stan Bush (from the Transformers animated movie back in 1986!)


----------



## willowmoon

"Skin Divers" - Duran Duran w/Timbaland


----------



## CastingPearls

Intimacy - Linn VanHek


----------



## Weirdo890

How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You) - Marvin Gaye


----------



## CastingPearls

Photoplay - Tahnee Cain, Tryanglz


----------



## AuntHen

Something In The Way She Moves

~James Taylor~ 


(who by the way, puts on a great concert... saw him a few years back)


----------



## Adamantoise

Duke Of Earl by Darts. :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mony Mony by Billy Idol

:wubu: Billy Idol :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon

Jungle Boogie - Kool & the Gang


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Shiny Happy People - R.E.M.

let's dance !


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Another new group, Built To Spill, There is no enemy, and it's fairly good.


----------



## Adamantoise

Motivated By Hunger by Malignancy-pretty crazy guitar work,lots of pinch harmonics and an audio clip from 'Jaws' serving as the intro. Death Metal Heaven.


----------



## swamptoad

Fleetwood Mac earlier ....


----------



## Adamantoise

Banned From The Pubs by Peter And The Test Tube Babies.


----------



## Cece Larue

Ke$ha - Dinosaur 
hilarious


----------



## CastingPearls

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## MissCantBeWrong

Ain't No Rest For The Wicked - Cage The Elephant


----------



## Cece Larue

Justin Nozuka - Mr. Therapy Man

Seriously... just discovered this dude... (thank you playlist.com!) I haven't been able to stop listening to him.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Echo and The Bunnymen - The Cutter

Ta very much for the Justin Nozuka - playing through Spotify now!


----------



## rellis10

Have A Nice Day - Bon Jovi


----------



## Adamantoise

Voci Dal Nulla from _The Beyond _ (dir.Lucio Fulci) original soundtrack.


----------



## Wagimawr

http://fairtilizer.com/track/107861


----------



## willowmoon

Anarchy in the UK - Megadeth cover version (1988)


----------



## rellis10

Tom Petty - Learning To Fly


----------



## Proner

Gnarls Barkley - Going On
And I dance on it too


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Crystal Castles - Black Panther


----------



## Adamantoise

4Q by Blitz-classic Oi! Punk.


----------



## AuntHen

Crown 

by Collective Soul


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ten Thousand Fists - Disturbed


----------



## Adamantoise

I Wanna Be Your Dog by The Stooges.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Doktorspiele by Alex C.


----------



## Tanuki

A Hymn for a Lost Soul - Crippled Black Phoenix


----------



## Weirdo890

Poor Poor Pitiful Me - Warren Zevon


----------



## MattB

DIO- Rainbow In The Dark

Picked up Holy Diver on CD for $6 last week...made my day, it did!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Calling Dr. Love - KISS


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Wish You Were Here (the Album) - Pink Floyd


----------



## willowmoon

Still Breathing - Duran Duran


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Songs of Love - The Divine Comedy - (aka the Father Ted theme tune)


----------



## MattB

Behemoth- Conquer All


----------



## willowmoon

Raining Blood - Slayer

Amazing how I can go from Duran Duran to Lena Horne, and now to Slayer. Now there's a compilation in the making!


----------



## MattB

willowmoon said:


> Raining Blood - Slayer
> 
> Amazing how I can go from Duran Duran to Lena Horne, and now to Slayer. Now there's a compilation in the making!



My mp3 player can go from Slayer, to Crowded House, to Behemoth, and to the Kinks...I'm used to it, but it disturbs others...


----------



## AuntHen

The Leader of The Band

by Dan Fogelberg (RIP)


----------



## Adamantoise

Puncture Wound Massacre by Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## nettie

VNV Nation, _From My Hands _in the most moving video I've seen in a long time. I'm still weepy from watching it.


----------



## Tanuki

Time of Ye Life/Born for Nothing/Paranoid Arm of Narcoleptic Empire 

By

Crippled black Phoenix


An Incredibly moving and inspirational song...


----------



## willowmoon

Leprosy - Death


----------



## Micara

Angie- The Rolling Stones


----------



## willowmoon

Could You Be Loved - Bob Marley


----------



## Micara

Me & Bobby McGee- Janis Joplin


----------



## MattB

Evil Dead- Death


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Oldie but goody that I caught on the radio at work today......had to come home and youtube it 

The Spinners- I'll be there
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlPpYEkv6BM


----------



## MattB

Easybeats- Friday On My Mind

One of my all time faves...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSowZcvoqr4


----------



## willowmoon

My Neck, My Back - Khia


----------



## Micara

Man in the Box- Alice in Chains


----------



## MattB

Metal Church- Badlands


----------



## Micara

Mouth- Bush


----------



## MattB

Tankard- The Morning After

I can't believe I forgot about these guys! I had Chemical Invasion on tape like 20 years ago...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw5ZT4pbYpI


----------



## Adamantoise

MattB said:


> Tankard- The Morning After
> 
> I can't believe I forgot about these guys! I had Chemical Invasion on tape like 20 years ago...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw5ZT4pbYpI



Awesome band!

Benedictine Convulsions by Cryptopsy.


----------



## willowmoon

Hung Up - Madonna


----------



## littlefairywren

The Guitar Man - Bread


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Nobody's Daughter - Hole


----------



## rellis10

Rolling Stones - You Cant Always Get What You Want


----------



## Adamantoise

Listening to Obituary - Chopped In Half from 'Cause Of Death'.


----------



## TallFatSue

Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty Waltz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8tABBcahX8


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TallFatSue said:


> Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty Waltz
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8tABBcahX8



This inspired me to find this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZHw9uyj81g&a=9qNDFclGT44&playnext_from=ML


----------



## willowmoon

Outshined - Soundgarden


----------



## Weirdo890

Rebels of the Sacred Heart - Flogging Molly


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Corrine Bailey Rae - Corrine Bailey Rae (The entire album is love):wubu:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Bonkers - Dizzee Rascal and Armand van Helden 

Not normally my task in music but...


----------



## MattB

Black Sabbath- Die Young

Rest in peace Ronnie James Dio...


----------



## Adamantoise

MattB said:


> Black Sabbath- Die Young
> 
> Rest in peace Ronnie James Dio...



Whoa...RIP Dio. That really sucks.


----------



## MattB

Adamantoise said:


> Whoa...RIP Dio. That really sucks.



There was an internet hoax about it yesterday, but apparently it happened for real today...Too sad, but what a voice...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Cab Calloway - Minnie The Moocher


On a side note: Wow! Another sad passing. We're losing all the talented ones these days.


----------



## Nutty

Panama- Van Halen


----------



## Weirdo890

The Sand and the Sea - Nat King Cole


----------



## willowmoon

Slow Like Honey - Fiona Apple


----------



## Weirdo890

This Is My Song - Petula Clark (I dedicate this to my baby )


----------



## snuggletiger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh24d_gi2-Q

If I could sing like Redd Foxx :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

En Vogue- Don't Let Go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6pnzyfFi9w&feature=related


----------



## bigbuttlover39

primus - to many puppies! bahahaha love it.


----------



## Captain Save

Stars - Hear-n-aid (Ronnie James Dio)


----------



## MattB

Black Sabbath- Symptom of the Universe


----------



## willowmoon

Hunting High And Low - a-ha


----------



## Weirdo890

It's Still Rock and Roll to Me - Billy Joel


----------



## MattB

Bauhaus- A Spy In The Cab


----------



## Micara

Gives You Hell- The All-American Rejects


----------



## Weirdo890

The Second Year Anniversary video for Channel Awesome featuring The Nostalgia Critic.


----------



## pdgujer148

Hombre Lobo by the eels.

Not lovin' it; kind of generic - eels on autopilot.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Frank Zappa - Sex (Lyrics) 

Listen to it on Youtube Here









One Great Man.
May he RIP.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Katie Melua - The Flood (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E4-9yKTv_I)


wow! Fabulous song - produced by William Orbit - will have to get the CD next week


----------



## Micara

Trigger Happy- Weird Al.

I needed a pick me up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV-a4LZLcuY


----------



## Tanuki

Your Plump Princess said:


> ]Frank Zappa



My hero...

as for me

Beyond to Slight the Maze by Astra


----------



## Captain Save

Beyond the Pale - The Mission


Sounds like a raging storm, doesn't it?


----------



## Adamantoise

Experiment In Horticulture by Cannabis Corpse.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Am The Slime - Frank Zappa


----------



## Nutty

ONE MORE TIME!!!!!- Daft Punk :bow::bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Nutty said:


> ONE MORE TIME!!!!!- Daft Punk :bow::bow:


GOOD song! 
I have it like, 3 times[?] on a CD I made for when I want to feel happy/hyper.


----------



## Nutty

Your Plump Princess said:


> GOOD song!
> I have it like, 3 times[?] on a CD I made for when I want to feel happy/hyper.



same thing for me. Turn that song on at a rave and BAM! PARTY TIME!

and Frank Zappa ROCKS


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HELL YES!
And HELL YES!


----------



## Crystal

B.B. King and Eric Clapton. Good stuff.


----------



## Micara

The Rocky Horror Picture Show soundtrack


----------



## willowmoon

Red Carpet Massacre - Duran Duran


----------



## Weirdo890

Xanadu - Sharleen Spiteri


----------



## MattB

George Baker Selection- Una Paloma Blanca

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R36CixkIaIc

It gets stuck in my head and gives me nightmares...often...

Hard to believe this is the same man who gave us "Little Green Bag".


----------



## Weirdo890

Hit Somebody Song - Warren Zevon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8qs67EciCM


----------



## willowmoon

Jelly Roll - Blue Murder


----------



## Adamantoise

Inhuman Grotesqueries by Malignancy-an incredible track,barely reaching over two minutes long,complete with a deceptive acoustic intro. A pinch harmonic fest-brilliance!


----------



## nettie

Dougie MacLean, _Broken Wings_


----------



## Lamia

"In For The Kill" by La Roux


She's so awesome. I haven't liked a song this much in a long time. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXtATeQ7GKg


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Lamia said:


> "In For The Kill" by La Roux
> 
> 
> She's so awesome. I haven't liked a song this much in a long time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXtATeQ7GKg



Good choice Lamia

currently listening to the new Faithless album

current track
Not Going Home - Faithless


----------



## willowmoon

The Nightmare Before Christmas soundtrack


----------



## superodalisque

curtis mayfield:

People Get Ready

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOXmaSCt4ZE

Move On Up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z66wVo7uNw


----------



## Micara

Dude (Looks Like a Lady)- Aerosmith


----------



## snuggletiger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PlCIXZbfwA&feature=related

Hopefully that will keep the door to door salesman off my doorstep.


----------



## AuntHen

Overture No. 4

Phillipp Heinrich Erlebach

I love this music... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh classical :wubu:


----------



## wrestlingguy

I'm listening to my therapist.


----------



## superodalisque

WAR

The World is a Ghetto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKKMdmPBWRk

Low Rider: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iffDvXTcm8

Why Can't We Be Friends: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n1W6_L1ZOg

Eric Burdon and War:

Spill The Wine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i0DMbCKnAg


----------



## KittyKitten

KASHIF- I JUST GOTTA HAVE YOU (Lover turn me on)

I love the 80s! This was my birth year too. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVk1ZcwH8z4


----------



## nettie

Cheryl Barnes - Easy to Be Hard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCs1rkAXZ9o&playnext_from=TL&videos=8RnEdpOfGYc


----------



## willowmoon

Smoke the Sky - Mötley Crüe


----------



## littlefairywren

Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes - I'm Weak For You


----------



## Tau

OMG by Usher. This track is my new favourite thing.


----------



## CastingPearls

Be Italian - Fergie (from the soundtrack of Nine)


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Tau said:


> OMG by Usher. This track is my new favourite thing.



Ummmm yes.... I just watched this video, and listened to this song. Love it!!


----------



## smiley55

porcelain by rhcp

thanks and have a happy Friday


----------



## Tanuki

David Makalaster - Les Claypool's Frog Brigade


----------



## Adamantoise

The Fog by John Carpenter-I love this guys' film scores. The Fog is one that gave me the creeps the first time I heard it,chilling stuff. :bow:


----------



## Wagimawr

Mannheim Steamroller - Going To Another Place

No, it's not a Christmas song.


----------



## LovelyLiz

New CD by Jennifer Knapp - _Letting Go_

Mostly just listening to the tracks "Mr. Gray" and "Better Off" over and over.


----------



## BigCutieClaudia

The Rose Of Jericho - BT Deus ex Machina Album Machina Mix (Brian Transeau) :-D


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Sweet Disposition by 
The Temper Trap


----------



## Adamantoise

Spheres Of Madness by Decapitated. They've found a new vocalist and a new drummer since the accident a year or so ago-I hope they release new material soon-they really are very good. :bow:


----------



## Fat Brian

Tool - Lateralus

Youtube took the official video down due to copyright but this video explains the Fibonacci number sequence aspect of the song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS7CZIJVxFY&feature=related


----------



## Tanuki

Razor boy - Steely Dan


----------



## Cece Larue

Amber Dust - Tear It Down


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Love You - Sarah McLachlan [sp?]


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

I am listening to Atlas Eyes By Tangerine Dream


----------



## Your Plump Princess

When Love and Death Embrace by H.I.M

[Wow..I Feel 14 again. Laaaaame.]


----------



## Cece Larue

Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Deja Voodoo


----------



## Your Plump Princess

N.I.B - Black Sabbath
[<3]


----------



## pdgujer148

Bootleg Jon Brion @ the Largo. Brilliant.


----------



## Captain Save

Club Montepulciano - Hooverphonic


----------



## willowmoon

Phantasy Star Online Episode I -- Soundtrack


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

The new Crystal Castles album - brillantly named "Crystal Castles"


----------



## Adamantoise

A drum'n'bass podcast.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

This When Love Takes Over ~ David Guetta ft Kelly Rowland


----------



## Adamantoise

Some old school Autopsy - Human Genocide. I cannot believe they didn't put this song on their first album,'Severed Survival'.This and 'Mauled To Death' are incredible!


----------



## The Fez

The new Muse song for the next Twilight film; a combination of the best band I've ever seen, and the worst film I've ever seen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLLvpSaSJ0k


----------



## Fat Brian

Super guilty pleasure time. Refrigerator Car by the Spin Doctors, 9/8 time never sounded so good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Evf...4E5DA5C58&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=8


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A song that still reminds me of an ex e-lover all these years later.....

Sarah McLachlan - Fallen (Gabriel and Dresden Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dfwHSNzWLU


----------



## Cece Larue

Stevie Ray Vaughn - The House Is Rockin'


----------



## MattB

Celtic Frost- Necromantical Screams


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Incubus - Dig


----------



## Adamantoise

Bloodlands by Cannibal Corpse-starts off slow,goes completely mental near the end. Great stuff!


----------



## MattB

Tiamat- Smell of Incense...


----------



## chucktowntiger

Touch of Grey - The Grateful Dead ... one of my favs! :kiss2:


----------



## MattB

Cannibal Corpse- Beheading and Burning. Easy listening before bed...


----------



## willowmoon

Peek-A-Boo - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> Peek-A-Boo - Siouxsie and the Banshees



Snap, willowmoon!!

Hong Kong Garden - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Last Train To Clarksville - Ludichrist


----------



## willowmoon

Shadowboxer - Fiona Apple


----------



## kristineirl

The Magnetic Fields  Wi' Nae Wee Bairn Ye'll Me Beget

you just can't be blue when you hear it ^_^


----------



## Adamantoise

The Bloodhound Gang - The Inevitable Return Of The Great White Dope.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Time After Time ~ Cyndi Lauper and Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Captain Save

Eple - Royksopp


----------



## willowmoon

Sucks To Be You - Prozzäk


----------



## Your Plump Princess

S.E.X by Nickleback.

My New Addiction. 
Guh!


----------



## Christov

This maddening cover of Yesterday.


----------



## Captain Save

Ils - the CD entitled Bohemia


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Hey Soul Sister - Train


I love, love, love this song and I listen to it several times a day. :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

Puff the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul, and Mary

This song makes me cry.


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Puff the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul, and Mary
> 
> This song makes me cry.



It makes me cry too. So thanks for sending it to me and ruining my eye makeup today.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Where Were You Hiding When The Storm Broke - The Alarm - great Welsh band


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- Wharf Rat


----------



## Adamantoise

The Rockafeller Skank - FatBoySlim


----------



## Captain Save

Everything but the Girl - Walking Wounded, in its entirety.


----------



## rellis10

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen.....and singing incredibly out of tune to it too. Good stress relief


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Neutron Star Collision - Muse 

playing through Spotify


----------



## Micara

Well, I'm listening to Lady Gaga and I'm not afraid to admit it!  I love her.


----------



## Weirdo890

The Young Ones- Sir Cliff Richard


----------



## Your Plump Princess

S.E.X - Nickleback

...I'm Addicted still. Lol!


----------



## crazygood

I've been heading back in time to highschool and listening to a lot of 90's alternative/grunge. Pearl Jam's "Still Alive" is playing on the Reality Bites satellite station at the moment and I love the fact that I still know all the words. :happy:


----------



## Cece Larue

Hank Williams III - Trashville


----------



## Adamantoise

Weird Al - Hardware Store


----------



## CastingPearls

This is the Life - Weird Al (again)


----------



## Micara

Puke- Eminem.

I am in a wonderful mood.


----------



## willowmoon

The Living Daylights - a-ha


----------



## willowmoon

Paradise - Sade (absolutely LOVE her voice!)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

What with Eurovision being on tonight...

L'Amour est Bleu - Vicky Leandros http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD4ib9-laGY


----------



## Christov

I'm Still Standing - Elton John.

The original is great, but the live version is balls to the wall _insane_.


----------



## Wild Zero

Watain-_Lawless Darkness_


----------



## Your Plump Princess

http://www.playlist.com/playlist/additem/158050577

"Mr. Sandman" by The Chordettes


----------



## Micara

The Muppets version of Bohemian Rhapsody!


----------



## Tanuki

As the Eternity Opens - Immortal


----------



## crazygood

Ryan Adams' cover of Wonderall, on repeat for the last two days. I hate the Oasis version. This is how it should have been done all along! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gVxRvNfFLg&a=q1FTCeaB0bo&playnext_from=ML


----------



## Captain Save

Discotheque - U2


----------



## pdgujer148

Mumford and Sons "Sigh No More"


----------



## Scorsese86

It was Eurovision last night!

I was rather charmed by the winner: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esTVVjpTzIY


----------



## Scorsese86

Talking about Eurovision... here's the greatest song Norway ever had in competition. It got 0 points.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03V2rqTIqwE


----------



## Tiguan

Adamantoise said:


> Weird Al - Hardware Store





Ive been listening to "Lets Get it Started" a lot by the Black Eyed Peas since watching "Hot Tub Time Machine."

Watch "Hot Tub Time Machine" and you will see why.

... Listening to now?

"Closer to Love" by Mat Kearny. Im a HUGE Alternative Fan!

.. Sorry to hear someone likes Lady Gaga. :doh:


----------



## willowmoon

Hook In Mouth - Megadeth


----------



## Tiguan

willowmoon said:


> Hook In Mouth - Megadeth



You didnt add a Letter to go off of!  lol :


Well Thats a Wildcard...

"Spaceman" by The Killers!

W


----------



## willowmoon

Tiguan said:


> You didnt add a Letter to go off of!  lol :
> 
> 
> Well Thats a Wildcard...
> 
> "Spaceman" by The Killers!
> 
> W



Wrong thread, dude! But that's ok tho, been there myself 

Army of Me - Björk


----------



## Tiguan

Captain Save said:


> Discotheque - U2



Oh, you want the "MacPhisto" Bono from Discotheque, eh? Well... 

... Then you need "Zooropa" and "Lemon!" 

I will load up on those now...


----------



## rellis10

You Run Away by Barenaked Ladies

Heard it on the radio a while back and just decided to download the album now...love this song so much.


----------



## Micara

Love Stinks- J. Geils Band

A bit cliche, but it's workin' for me.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

At The Indie Disco - The Divine Comedy


----------



## Christov

Odyssey Part II - Johnny Harris.


----------



## CastingPearls

Jimi Hendrix  Red House


----------



## cinnamitch

Big Maybelle- Candy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcmpFGIxeZM


----------



## willowmoon

Box Full O' Honey - Duran Duran


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Autobahn - Kraftwerk


----------



## Micara

"Did You Ever See a Dream Walking"- Bing Crosby

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8KfidcGl70


----------



## Weirdo890

Crazy - Patsy Cline (Her legend will live FOREVER!!)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Silver Spear Reels - Capercaillie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YSj2mpwlDU

A great Scottish group - You'll have seen them if you've ever seen Rob Roy


----------



## rellis10

The sound of constant birdsong.....*cocks shotgun*

I hate tv programs like Springwatch, but i'm being forced to put up with it.


----------



## Weirdo890

The British sitcom, "Gavin and Stacey".


----------



## LovelyLiz

Ke$ha!

Don't hate. It's catchy.


----------



## lalatx

Had a bit of a weird music day today. Earlier I listened to 90's alt music... Now 70's funk music.... Currently listening to Wild Cherry- Play that Funky Music.... Next up Kool & the Gang.


----------



## Cece Larue

Black Label Society - Fire It Up \m/


----------



## Lamia

System of a Down Toxicity


----------



## willowmoon

El Diablo - Arcadia


----------



## Christov

The best relationship song ever.


----------



## Mathias

Sign from the final fantasy VII: Advent Children soundtrack.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BF87DXJgNA&feature=related


----------



## Micara

My co-worker talking to her teenage son on the phone in a little baby voice. Ugh.


----------



## willowmoon

It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls

Yeah I'm straight, but this song is a classic!


----------



## KnottyOne

Patience by Nas and Damian Marley. Their new colab album is absolutely ill, I can't get enough of it


----------



## willowmoon

Three Little Pigs - Green Jellö


----------



## Noir

Old School Hollywood by System of a Down

Im yours by Jason Mraz since it switched while I was typing.


----------



## willowmoon

Disposable Teens - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Bearsy

Bosques De Mi Mente - Y... De Repente... Me Curaste.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnCBST6_MhI

Awesome piano music


----------



## CarolMisme

Rev Co - No Devotion


----------



## Weirdo890

I Don't Want to Set the World on Fire - The Ink Spots


----------



## Micara

Down With The Sickness - Richard Cheese


----------



## CarolMisme

Oingo Boingo - Insanity


----------



## Mathias

Travis McCoy- Billionare


----------



## littlefairywren

Colorblind - Counting Crows


----------



## willowmoon

I'd Be Surprisingly Good For You - Madonna (from the "Evita" soundtrack)


----------



## CarolMisme

Morphine - Buena


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Hold On To Your Heart by Tina Parol


----------



## willowmoon

Special - Garbage


----------



## Micara

Nina Simone - Nobody's Fault But Mine


----------



## willowmoon

Sleep To Dream - Fiona Apple


----------



## Weirdo890

Hi-Diddle-Dee-Dee - Walter Catlett


----------



## lalatx

Presidents of the United States of America- Peaches
King Missile- Detachable Penis
Semisonic- FNT


----------



## rellis10

Barenaked Ladies - The Flag

Beautiful song, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CarolMisme

Duchess Says - Black Flag


----------



## Mathias

NERD- Rockstar


----------



## CastingPearls

Clapton: Blues Before Sunrise


----------



## Weirdo890

Ol' Man River - Paul Robeson from _Showboat_ (1936 version)


----------



## Adamantoise

Seven Churches by Possessed-this album is one of my absolute favorites. The riffs and intensity combine with Jeff Beccerras' vocals blow a lot of modern crap right out of the water. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Eaten by the Monster of Love - Sparks
I am trapped in an 80's vortex....lol :happy:


----------



## willowmoon

Apologize - One Republic (Timbaland version)


----------



## Micara

Arrested Development Season 1. (Actually, I'm watching it, not just listening to it. )


----------



## willowmoon

Midnight Sun - Duran Duran (favorite song ever)

Here's a link to a fan-made video of the song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXeANqyxrtQ


----------



## Weirdo890

The Biggest Thing Man Has Ever Done - Woody Guthrie


----------



## MissStacie

Lady Antebellum, Need You Now


----------



## Micara

If I Had A Million Dollars- The Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Weirdo890

Searching For A Heart - Warren Zevon


----------



## firefly

Uncle Kracker - Smile 

... buzz like a bee!


----------



## Christov

This fantastic piece of audio.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^ that led me to listen to this one:

 
Mission Impossible
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SGcncoqR8o&feature=related


----------



## Weirdo890

Learn to Fly - Carbon Leaf


----------



## CastingPearls

One Inch Punch - Pretty Piece of Flesh


----------



## willowmoon

Only Happy When It Rains - Garbage


----------



## littlefairywren

I Can't Live (If Living Is Without You) - Harry Nilsson


----------



## willowmoon

Scream Bloody Gore - Death

Nothing like death metal music to cheer oneself up.


----------



## firefly

littlefairywren said:


> I Can't Live (If Living Is Without You) - Harry Nilsson



*tears running down*


----------



## Micara

Fever- Michael Buble :smitten:

He gives me _fever!_ :blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The News.
..Lol. I'm Addicted. I -have- to watch the 5am, Noon, 4pm, 5pm, 6pm, 9pm, and 10pm news.

>.<;


----------



## Adamantoise

Dies Irae (Requiem) - Karl Jenkins & Adiemus. Very powerful choral work,highly addictive!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

DJ blow my speakers up.....


Tick-Tock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3Yp_gdAHHE&playnext_from=TL&videos=3Xwgp_H8-KA


----------



## Captain Save

I was doing so well, coming out of the eighties...

I relapsed...

Miss you - Rolling Stones


----------



## willowmoon

Circus - Britney Spears


----------



## CastingPearls

Actual Size - They Might Be Giants


----------



## Adamantoise

Carnivorous Swarm by Cannibal Corpse. :bow:


----------



## Mathias

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYQJ_SIVUVE&playnext_from=TL&videos=GkwjwvpgAAo&feature=sub- Mash up of a bunch of songs. Very good!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

LORDI - Hard Rock Hallelujah 
Song: http://www.playlist.com/playlist/additem/100288017

Music Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tITVEcc6HOE


----------



## firefly

Owl City - Fireflies


----------



## littlefairywren

Heaven Coming Down - The Tea Party


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Raise Hell in Heaven by LORDI


----------



## willowmoon

Cruel Summer - Bananarama


----------



## Adamantoise

Original Nuttah by UK Apachi and Shy FX-from 'Jungle Mania 94' compilation. Old skool jungle/drum and bass.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

My favorite indie group Ellery has a new CD that I'm playing over and over again.. Eight songs out of eleven are absolutely fabulous.


http://ellery.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Cece Larue

Mastodon - Crack The Skye


----------



## Weirdo890

Let's Go Fly A Kite! - Mary Poppins cast


----------



## LovelyLiz

After All - Dar Williams

(This song is BEAUTIFUL.)


----------



## LovelyLiz

Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio

I had to post this because my iPod is on shuffle, and it's such a difference from the last post...cracked me up.


----------



## snuggletiger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HTWseTAVXs

Wished this song hadn't been shuffled to the closing credits.


----------



## NYCGabriel

this guy ROCKS.

http://www.facebook.com/kingsickabilly

a perfect blend of rockabillly and psychobilly.


----------



## Weirdo890

The new Doctor Who theme. Listen


----------



## NYCGabriel

Weirdo890 said:


> The new Doctor Who theme. Listen



the new theme is SO much better than #10s. As is the character. Both are a wonderful throwback to the classic series.


----------



## Weirdo890

NYCGabriel said:


> the new theme is SO much better than #10s. As is the character. Both are a wonderful throwback to the classic series.



I love Matt Smith's version of the Doctor. I have some concern with the writing of this season, but overall I really enjoy it. I love the new version of the theme. It contains the action feeling of 10's, but gives it back some of that _Twilight Zone_ feeling that the old series had. However, to me, nothing can top the original score for the William Hartnell era. It let you know that you were entering a weird, dangerous, and yet wonderful world of excitement.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Just got a shiny new promotional copy of Devo's New album (of all the things!) at the record shop and...


.....it's shockingly good. Scary amounts of awesome. I highly recommend checking it out when it's released in a couple weeks. I still cant believe such a quirky, commonly made fun of band made this amazing music!


----------



## lalatx

The Doors - Break on Through (to the other side)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ozzy Osbourne: Mr. Tinkertrain


I found my "No More Tears" CD and was like "Eh. It's 6:30am, why not put in ozzy!"


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ozzy: Zombie Stomp


----------



## rellis10

At the moment: Time is Running Out - Muse

I'v been listening to alot of Muse recently for no particular reason.

Also, 400th post, W00t!


----------



## lalatx

Janis Joplin- Me and Bobby McGee


----------



## Weirdo890

Just An Old Fashioned Love Song - Paul Williams


----------



## CastingPearls

The Ocean - Zeppelin


----------



## Your Plump Princess

rellis10 said:


> At the moment: Time is Running Out - Muse
> 
> I'v been listening to alot of Muse recently for no particular reason.
> 
> Also, 400th post, W00t!


I Love that song!

That, and ..oh, I think it's called "Hysteria" ?


----------



## Adamantoise

The Burial by Leviticus-from 'Jungle Mania 94'. I love the old skool sound. :bow:


----------



## StaySafeTonight

StaySafeTonight said:


> I freaking love that guy. He is also the exact same person as my ex boyfriends brother/ really good friend. Literally. Separated at birth and they still grew up with the same personality. The only thing that's different is that the Nostalgia Critic is balding.



Wow I said boyfriend?! I meant girlfriend. That is the last time I drink and do Dims!


----------



## Noir

I want to be a billionair- Travis McCoy


----------



## Micara

My Humps- The Black-Eyed Peas


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Kings of Convenience - I'd rather dance with you


----------



## Weirdo890

Uptown Down-Home Good Old Boy - Garth Brooks


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ozzy Osbourne : S.I.N.


----------



## Weirdo890

Old Man River - Paul Robeson


----------



## willowmoon

Starting to Remember - Duran Duran


----------



## Oldtimer76

National Radio: Soccer game The Netherlands - Denmark, live from South-Africa.


----------



## littlefairywren

I Wanna Kiss You All Over - Exile


----------



## Micara

Harvester of Sorrow- Metallica


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Winnie The Pooh's Exercise Song "Up, Down, Up!".

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtB-YzVzdcI


I simply ADORE it.


Lyrics:


up,down,up!

when i up,down,touch the ground it puts me in the mood.
up, down, touch the ground in the mood (-lip smack-) for food.
I am stout, round, and i have found speaking poundage wise,
I improve my appitite when i exersize!

I am short, fat, and proud of that and so with all my might, I up,down,
and up and down to my appitite's delight! while i up, down and touch
the ground, i think of things to chew...(like honey). with a hefty, healthy
appitite i'm a hefty happy pooh! with a hefty healthy appitite, he's a hefty happy pooh!


----------



## supersizebbw

I'm really loving K'naan's - Waving Flag which is currently being used as one of the world cup theme songs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpMMjz4yQPM


----------



## Weirdo890

I Never Cry - Alice Cooper


----------



## willowmoon

Let's Dance - David Bowie


----------



## Adamantoise

willowmoon said:


> Let's Dance - David Bowie



Nice! 

I'm listening to 'Load' by DJ Swift. Drum and Bass.


----------



## Mathias

Those who Fight (Piano Version)- Final Fantasy Advent Children Soundtrack.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ozzy : Devil's Daughter


----------



## Micara

I have that stupid new Katy Perry song stuck in my head, so I'm listening to it so that it will go away. If this doesn't work, I'll have Metallica kick her out.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Micara said:


> I have that stupid new Katy Perry song stuck in my head, so I'm listening to it so that it will go away. If this doesn't work, I'll have Metallica kick her out.


There's a NEW Catchy Katy Perry song out? Why Was I not informed?!


[/Gigglesnort]

That's what happend with me and Lady Gaga. Only I had Ozzy bite her head off.


----------



## Weirdo890

Peter, Paul, and Mary - Leaving On A Jet Plane.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Most Wonderful Girl by Lords of Acid


----------



## Gspoon

The Last Baron - Mastodon.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Right now it's some Treble Charger.

Next up is Flyleaf and Sum 41. Probably Motley Crue afterwards and them some Marilyn Manson, Rob Zombie, and Puddle of Mudd.

Yes... I'm odd, lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lords of Acid - Lover


----------



## KnottyOne

Imagine - John Lennon, been on a kick with him all day


----------



## nettie

supersizebbw said:


> I'm really loving K'naan's - Waving Flag which is currently being used as one of the world cup theme songs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpMMjz4yQPM



:bow::bow::bow:

Excellent post! I fell in love with this song the first time I heard it.


----------



## nettie

Bruce Springsteen & Sting - The River


----------



## lalatx

Jimi Hendrix- All Along The Watchtower
Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth
Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird


----------



## Your Plump Princess

lalatx said:


> Jimi Hendrix- All Along The Watchtower
> Buffalo Springfield - For What Its Worth
> *Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird*



Oh.Heck.Yes.<3


----------



## Mathias

Eminem- Seduction


----------



## Wagimawr

The Beatles - Revolution


----------



## willowmoon

Too Shy - Kajagoogoo


----------



## KittyKitten

Steely Dan- Do it Again. I'm addicted to this SOULFUL song!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lords of Acid - Lover


Aaand it just changed to _"Cybersex"._


----------



## And c

Def Leopard Rock of Ages


----------



## Gspoon

Roulette Dares (The Haunting of) - The Mars Volta


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lords of Acid - ABC's of Kinky Sex


----------



## Captain Save

Music (Evilnine punk rocks mix) - Ils


----------



## willowmoon

Sowing the Seeds of Love - Tears For Fears


----------



## sarie

little dragon - after the rain <3²


----------



## Adamantoise

Reign Carrion by Vader-from the first album 'The Ultimate Incantation'.


----------



## littlefairywren

I Remember - Deadmau5 feat. Kaskade


----------



## willowmoon

Peace Sells (But Who's Buying) - Megadeth


----------



## Adamantoise

Meat Sandwich by GWAR. :bow:


----------



## smiley55

Call Tyrone


----------



## Captain Save

Foreplay/Long time - Boston


----------



## lalatx

Heart- Magic Man


----------



## Mathias

The sound of rainfall.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Colbert Report, and the amazing thunder from the EPIC STORM that is approaching.


----------



## WomanlyHips

Miss Sweeney- Weezer


----------



## willowmoon

Space Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## Micara

Pretty Vacant- the Sex Pistols


----------



## willowmoon

Could You Be Loved - Bob Marley


----------



## KittyKitten

Just finished listening (and singing to) Whatcha gonna do with my lovin' by Stephanie Mills.


----------



## CastingPearls

Minimum Wage - TMBG


----------



## Weirdo890

Memories Are Made Of This - Dean Martin (I love the old crooners :happy


----------



## lalatx

Metric- Gold Guns Girls


----------



## willowmoon

The Living Daylights - a-ha


----------



## Adamantoise

Eye Of The Beholder by Metallica.


----------



## lalatx

Master of Puppets (Metallica cover)- Van Canto

5 singers with the aide of a drummer. No guitars or bass.
They do acapella covers of a lot of metal songs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSpuVsLnl1k


----------



## Adamantoise

lalatx said:


> Master of Puppets (Metallica cover)- Van Canto
> 
> 5 singers with the aide of a drummer. No guitars or bass.
> They do acapella covers of a lot of metal songs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSpuVsLnl1k



...I have no words for how awesome this is. Thank you for showing me this video! :bow:


----------



## lalatx

Adamantoise said:


> ...I have no words for how awesome this is. Thank you for showing me this video! :bow:



No problem, check out their other stuff, they are amazing. 

For a little lighter fare.....
Race Cars and Goth Rock/ Thank-You Notes- Both by Butch Walker 

I enjoy his word play.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Fat Lip - Sum 41

and then after:

Bad Seed - Metallica


----------



## CastingPearls

Particle Man - TMBG (yes, I'm on a TMBG kick this weekend)


----------



## Adamantoise

Seven Churches by Possessed.


----------



## Captain Save

Ab Initio - Esbjorn Svensson Trio

I wish I could find more music like this.


----------



## T_Devil

Ghost Town Blues - Social Distortion


----------



## CarlaSixx

"I'm Not A Fucking Drag Queen" on YouTube.
Loooooove it!


----------



## Wild Zero

Volahn - _Dimensiónes del Trance Kósmico_


----------



## swamptoad

sounds of the dryer and dishwasher. :doh:


----------



## lalatx

Medicate- AFI
Wreck Me- 1969 (I love this song right now)
Bittersweet Sundown- Framing Hanley (I so want to kidnap the lead singer)


----------



## nettie

Re-awakening by Peter Hammill


----------



## willowmoon

Creep - Radiohead


----------



## lalatx

Santeria- Sublime


----------



## Adamantoise

Evidence In The Furnace by Cannibal Corpse-fast and frantic!


----------



## biggirlsrock

Only You - NRBQ


----------



## Cece Larue

Pantera - Cowboys From HELL


----------



## CarlaSixx

The Bay City Rollers.

A musician I follow posted a video of them on his website... it's playing in the background as I type.


----------



## willowmoon

Some Like It Hot - The Power Station


----------



## Adamantoise

Shut Up by The Bloodhound Gang.

"My name's not Hoover and I don't give a dam."


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ozzy - Zombie Stomp


----------



## CastingPearls

Hound Dog - Big Mama Thornton

Before You Accuse Me - Clapton

Don't Try to Explain - Keb Mo'


----------



## imfree

VLF Sferics in the Left Audio Channel and traffic, train whistles,
and other outdoor sounds in the Right channel. I'm a VLFFOOL
with the one and probably only ThunderMike System.:doh:


----------



## cinnamitch

Don McLean
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjMNOouIb0k&feature=related


----------



## imfree

cinnamitch said:


> Don McLean
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjMNOouIb0k&feature=related




Everly Brothers-Crying In The Rain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz0Sscke9z4


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm listening to Summer Samba by Lalo Schifrin,and coughing whilst eating a melon. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

willowmoon said:


> Some Like It Hot - The Power Station



I still have that vinyl album 


Classic that never gets old

Layla- Eric Clapton
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA


----------



## biggirlsrock

Diamonds and Rust - Judas Priest


----------



## lalatx

Possum Kingdom - The Toadies


----------



## supersizebbw

Mary J Blige - Colour

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iix1BerIzm0


----------



## willowmoon

Paradise - Sade


----------



## kristineirl

CUBErt - System of a Down

It's "music i used to listen to in middle school and still like. oh man i'm getting old" week on my ipod.


----------



## sarie

some random dubstep mix, and it's bloody brill!


----------



## willowmoon

Malaria - LA Guns


----------



## liz (di-va)

_About a Boy_ soundtrack


----------



## Cece Larue

Poison - Talk Dirty To Me


----------



## willowmoon

Rain - Madonna


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Rebel Rebel - Duran Duran

[Thanks A LOT. _*YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE*_]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Aaaaand Now it's "Wild Boys" by Duran Duran.


.....And the Addiction begins.
**Glares**


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Rebel Rebel - Duran Duran
> 
> [Thanks A LOT. _*YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE*_]



Hmmm, I have *NO IDEA* which person that would be, but I'm sure he/she must be pretty cool.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> Hmmm, I have *NO IDEA* which person that would be, but I'm sure he/she must be pretty cool.


You know that face I Made at you in that picture of us? Yeah. Totally making it right now.



Thread Relevant?

_Hungry Like The Wolf_


----------



## Adamantoise

Mansion Of Klaus Weltmann from the soundtrack to 'Anthropophagous' (Released as 'Anthropophagous:The Beast' in the UK,and 'Anthropophagus:The Grim Reaper in the US.).


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm listening to my moms neighbor mowing.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm listening to my moms neighbor mowing.



Now THAT'S a track to add to the playlist!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Totally.
Beats hearing the neighbors screwin'. That was earlier this morning.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Totally.
> Beats hearing the neighbors screwin'. That was earlier this morning.



Well hopefully the guy had a pre-ejac problem, so the duration wouldn't have been as much of an issue.

Now the song "Ten Seconds To Love" from Mötley Crüe is on the cerebrum. 

Ick.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

LOL!!! Oh God. No Wonder I can't Rep you anymore, Too many posts like that one!


----------



## NYCGabriel

Your Plump Princess said:


> Totally.
> Beats hearing the neighbors screwin'. That was earlier this morning.



BWAHAHAHA!!!

I can one up you.. My upstairs neighbor farts SO loudly, it wakes me up. I mean, it's ridiculous! :doh: The first time my cat heard it, she got scared and got all puffed up.


----------



## imfree

Still s'ferics in the Left and Outdoor sounds in the Right.
Oh, but WHAT DETAIL!, with that new WM-61A in the
ThunderMike head. Now all the outdoor sounds are
faithfully reproduced indoors. Woo-hoo!, just wait till
the next thunderstorm!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

NYCGabriel said:


> BWAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I can one up you.. My upstairs neighbor farts SO loudly, it wakes me up. I mean, it's ridiculous! :doh: The first time my cat heard it, she got scared and got all puffed up.


WOW...What does he do? Hold them in, sit on the floor, and let 'em rip? You poor thing! 

At least you don't have to smell them!


----------



## willowmoon

NYCGabriel said:


> BWAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I can one up you.. My upstairs neighbor farts SO loudly, it wakes me up. I mean, it's ridiculous! :doh: The first time my cat heard it, she got scared and got all puffed up.





Your Plump Princess said:


> WOW...What does he do? Hold them in, sit on the floor, and let 'em rip? You poor thing!
> 
> At least you don't have to smell them!



Yeah, thank god -- think about the disturbing scenario if NYCGabriel lived upstairs instead, and the neighbor lived below -- and the fact that heat rises .... <holds breath>


----------



## willowmoon

Hunting High And Low - a-ha


----------



## freakyfred

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSELOUysNQo&feature=player_embedded

Stan Bush + Transformers = Very Yes.


----------



## Crystal

Hallelujah - Justin Timberlake and Matt Morris

Absolutely beautiful, raw live version of this song that has too many covers...

Former boyband or not, this guy is talented.


----------



## lalatx

Letters From the Sky - Civil Twilight
Sweet Disposition - Temper Trap 
Tighten Up - Black Keys


----------



## nettie

Question - Moody Blues


----------



## littlefairywren

Early Warning - Baby Animals


----------



## willowmoon

Hung Up - Madonna


----------



## Cece Larue

Tech N9ne - Gangsta Shap


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Pink Cadillac" - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## willowmoon

Torn To Pieces - Death


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Nymphetamine - Cradle of Filth


*


----------



## Tanuki

Dancing in the Street - Grateful Dead

from

Fallout From the Phil Zone


----------



## Captain Save

Perfect Strangers - Deep Purple


----------



## littlefairywren

I'll Always Come Back To You - The Isley Brothers


----------



## willowmoon

Tempted - Duran Duran


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Hold Back - The Potbelleez


----------



## willowmoon

Missing - Arcadia


----------



## Wagimawr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ithIad4MQso

omfg brian may


----------



## willowmoon

Poison Apples - Mötley Crüe


----------



## littlefairywren

If I Was - Midge Ure


----------



## MattB

The Crew- 7Seconds


----------



## Adamantoise

Right Turn Clyde by The Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## Dmitra

The Thistle and Shamrock show on KCAW.


----------



## willowmoon

The soundtrack for Transformers: The Movie (1986).


----------



## rellis10

Crossfire - Brandon Flowers

I'm a Killers fan anyway, but i love this song (as far as i know it's his first solo single).


----------



## willowmoon

Too Shy - Kajagoogoo


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Shot in the dark - Ozzy :wubu:


EDIT* It just switched to "Let Me Hear You Scream" by Ozzy. :wubu: 

_"Let me hear you scream like you want it!
Let me hear you yell like you mean it!
If you're gonna go down:
Go loud!
Go strong!
Go proud!
Go on!
Go hard or go home!"  _ Oh, Gods, Ozzy. :wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise

The main theme from Dario Argentos' "Phenomena" by Goblin. I've only discovered this recently,but I have become immensly fond of it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zHq2MBtXS8 Clicky For Listeny.


----------



## Adamantoise

Now onto 'Funeral March Of A Marionette'. Good Eeeeevening. :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Bark at the Moon" ..Once again, Ozzy. :wubu:
I've been on an Ozzy kick for this past like, Month, Ever since I found my "No More Tears" CD up.


----------



## nettie

Yank Me, Crank Me - Ted Nugent


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Foolin' - Def Leopard :wubu:


----------



## nettie

Hold the Line - Toto

On a 70's kick tonight.


----------



## lalatx

Can't Stop- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thoughts of a Dying Athiest - Muse


----------



## lalatx

Love Roller Coaster- Red Hot Chili Peppers... again

I listen to a lot of Red Hot Chili Peppers and Sublime during the summer.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

WE'RE NOT GONNA TAKE IT! -- Twisted Sister. :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

<3 My Radio Loves me, It really does! 


Let Me Hear You Scream - Ozzy :wubu:


----------



## rellis10

I'm *SO* in a classic rock mood today.

I got stuck in a traffic jam on the bus on my way home and decided to delve into the Epics folder on my mp3 player. (Yes, i kid you not, i have a folder on my mp3 player called *Epics*....because Classics didnt seem quite fitting enough )

So all through this i was listening to stuff like:
Bat Out Of Hell (full version) by Meatloaf
Vienna by Ultravox
Take On Me by A-Ha
Carry On My Wayward Son by Kansas
Take It Easy by The Eagles
Ghost Town by The Specials


----------



## willowmoon

rellis10 said:


> I'm *SO* in a classic rock mood today.
> 
> I got stuck in a traffic jam on the bus on my way home and decided to delve into the Epics folder on my mp3 player. (Yes, i kid you not, i have a folder on my mp3 player called *Epics*....because Classics didnt seem quite fitting enough )
> 
> So all through this i was listening to stuff like:
> Bat Out Of Hell (full version) by Meatloaf
> Vienna by Ultravox
> Take On Me by A-Ha
> Carry On My Wayward Son by Kansas
> Take It Easy by The Eagles
> Ghost Town by The Specials



Which is funny because I'm listening to Take on Me by a-ha right now! WOW!


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme music from various horror movies,including A Nightmare On Elm Street and Cannibal Holocaust.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

City - Hollywood Undead


----------



## willowmoon

Pump Up The Volume - M/A/R/R/S


----------



## Adamantoise

willowmoon said:


> Pump Up The Volume - M/A/R/R/S



Nice!

Just listening to Tenebre by Goblin.


----------



## KayaNee

Mountain Song- Jane's Addiction


----------



## willowmoon

Zoom In - Duran Duran


----------



## Twilley

It could be me, or maybe just the weather, but I'm really feeling some Butthole Surfers today, or maybe Soul Coughing


----------



## AuntHen

Run

by Collective Soul


----------



## xysoseriousx

A Playlist with:


"21 Guns" and "Wake Me Up When September Ends" by Green Day
"Yellow" and "Viva la Vida" by Coldplay
"Say Hey/ I Love You" by Michael Franti and Spearhead


----------



## Captain Save

You Know I'm no Good - Amy Winehouse


----------



## willowmoon

The whole CD of "Tidal" by Fiona Apple.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Pray For You" By Jaron & The Long Road to Love
I pray your tire goes out at 110
I pray you pass out drunk with your best friend
And wake up with his and her tattoos

I pray your brakes go out runnin' down a hill
I pray a flower pot falls from a window sill
And knocks you in the head like I'd like to
I pray your birthday comes and nobody calls
I pray you're flyin' high when your engine stalls
I pray all your dreams never come true
Just know wherever you are, near or far
In your house or in your car
Wherever you are, honey, I pray for you


----------



## MattB

Must be a record of some kind, no posts in this thread for two days...

Limbonic Art- Beneath The Burial Surface

I have Shoutcast going on the Black Metal channel...


----------



## Adamantoise

Confessions Of A Grave Robber - Splatterhouse


----------



## lalatx

Take My Lips- Ferras
Stolen- Dashboard Confessionals 
Take a Picture- Filter
Lucky Man- The Verve
The Widow- The Mars Volta

My choice in music tonight is exceptionally girly.


----------



## willowmoon

Outshined - Soundgarden


----------



## Tanuki

Flynn - Ratatat


----------



## MattB

Iron Maiden- The Trooper

Seeing Maiden tonight in Ottawa, and I'm hoping they play this one. My favourite all-time Maiden song...:bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

MattB said:


> Iron Maiden- The Trooper
> 
> Seeing Maiden tonight in Ottawa, and I'm hoping they play this one. My favourite all-time Maiden song...:bow:



\m/

I'm listening to Nightmare by Sarcofago-I'm up late,my nose itches...and this song pounds in my ears. Awesome. :bow:


----------



## MattB

MattB said:


> Iron Maiden- The Trooper
> 
> Seeing Maiden tonight in Ottawa, and I'm hoping they play this one. My favourite all-time Maiden song...:bow:



They didn't play The Trooper, but we got Running Free as an encore. I'm listening to it again now as I try to wind down...Great night!


----------



## willowmoon

Erotica (the whole CD) by Madonna.


----------



## Oldtimer76

The soccer battle between Spain and Germany on national Radio 1.


----------



## littlefairywren

When You Love Somebody - Leela James

Her voice give me shivers!


----------



## Captain Save

Razorblade - Ils


----------



## Crystal

Not sure if this counts:

House - Season 1

Finally watching the entire first season.


----------



## Captain Save

Self Control - Laura Branigan


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Don't Lose Touch- Against Me!


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Time - Leela James


----------



## willowmoon

The mash-up of Lady Gaga's "Poker Face" and Duran Duran's "Girls On Film." It's not particularly good, though.


----------



## MattB

Belphegor- Stigma Diabolicum

...add some caffeine and it's time to get to work!


----------



## Adamantoise

Devolutionary Storms by Nekromantheon from this months Terrorizer Magazine.


----------



## WomanlyHips

Warren Zevon- 
Life'll Kill Ya- 
Specific song as I type: My Sh*t's F*cked up.

I listen to a lot of music, both good and bad. However WZ is my all time favorite, hands down.


----------



## Adamantoise

Why's Everybody Always Picking On Me? by The Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## lalatx

Excuse Me Mr.- No Doubt
All the World- Fauxliage


----------



## MattB

Pink Floyd- Cymbaline


----------



## wrestlingguy

World Without Love by Jonah Smith.

*"Angels are ideas, stuck inside my head.......love was just a dream I had when I was in your bed......."*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1G-l0holLA

.
.
.


----------



## willowmoon

Cruel Summer - Bananarama


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> Cruel Summer - Bananarama


 GREAT. FRIGGIN'. SONG. 


I'm Listening to "Deep Blue" by Keiko Matsui.


----------



## Adamantoise

Gangster Trippin' by FatBoySlim-this track always reminds me of the summertime.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Little by Little- Robert Plant


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Theatres De Vampires - Enthrone The Dark Angel


----------



## MattB

Morbid Angel- Vengeance Is Mine


----------



## lalatx

Home - Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeros (Kinda weird but good)
Power To Change - The Black and White Years 
I Wanna Be Sedated- The Ramones 
All Their Peculiar Ways- New Volunteer 
Jane Says- Jane's Addiction 
Wonderwall- Oasis 
Waves And The Both Of Us- Charlotte Sometimes (The lyrical dirtiness is disguised with the aide of a lovely melody)


----------



## Mathias

Ne-yo- Never knew I Needed


----------



## NYCGabriel

Zombie Ghost Train


----------



## snuffy2000

Volbeat, for sure. Can't beat Doowop Metal.


----------



## willowmoon

Listening to episodes of "G.I. Joe - A Real American Hero" in the background.


----------



## Adamantoise

Lift Your Head Up High And Blow Your Brains Out by The Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## willowmoon

Hard Day - George Michael


----------



## CarlaSixx

Hollywood Is Not America - Ferras


----------



## pdgujer148

Mumford and Sons - "Sigh No More" I can't be the only Dims denizen who loves this band, can I?


----------



## CarlaSixx

I Just Don't Think I'll Ever Get Over You - Colin Hay

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5J-DtKldpE


----------



## Oldtimer76

Travoltas - Endless Summer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6I3Itroj18&feature=related


----------



## willowmoon

Red Carpet Massacre - Duran Duran


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Second Chance by Shinedown

_Next up:_ Don't Stop Believing - Journey


----------



## cinnamitch

Shakira - Waka Waka

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRpeEdMmmQ0&feature=related


----------



## Adamantoise

An old skool jungle album mixed by Shy FX-first up is 'Original Nuttah' by UK Apachi and Shy FX.


----------



## rellis10

Misguided Ghosts by Paramore

I dowloaded their Brand New Eyes album on a whim and i have to say it's better than i expected. This song seems lighter than their other stuff and the lyrics are beautiful.


----------



## MattB

Death- Sacred Serenity...

Getting excited for my BC Rich Stealth Chuck S. Tribute axe to arrive....soon....:bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

MattB said:


> Death- Sacred Serenity...
> 
> *Getting excited for my BC Rich Stealth Chuck S. Tribute axe to arrive....soon...*.:bow:



 Cooool.... :bow:

Still on Jungle/Drum And Bass

Superhero by The House Crew.


----------



## Paquito

The Script - The Man Who Can't Be Moved


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Been listening to my Frank Zappa CD all day long. (Over-Night Sensation)

*Songs: *
_Camarillo Brillo
I'm The Slime
Dirty Love
Fifty-Fifty_
Zomby Woof
Dinah-Moe Humm
Montana

(The ones _Italicized_ are the ones I adore most. )


----------



## annetang

It's My Life by Bon Jovi and mv is gorgeous! :smitten:


----------



## willowmoon

Midnight Sun by Duran Duran


----------



## mercy

At this specific moment I am listening to "Tell 'Em" by the Sleigh Bells, which is sort of electronic-dance-punk, I suppose. 

More generally, I am listening to the Marina and the Diamonds album on repeat at the moment, alternating with the new Kylie.


----------



## Adamantoise

Salute The King - DJ Dextrous and Rude Boy Keith-Jungle madness!


----------



## Weirdo890

Can't get Enough Of Your Love Baby - Barry White


----------



## superodalisque

Happy Feelings--Frankie Beverly and Maize

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBN_NCBhghI&feature=related


----------



## Captain Save

Soma Holiday - G. O. L.


----------



## Weirdo890

Let Me Touch You For Awhile - Alison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"I'm The Slime" by Frank Zappa.
[Yeah, STILL Listening to that CD. So Sue me. I'm in a Zappa Funk Lately. ]


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Caribbean Queen - Billy Ocean


----------



## willowmoon

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Caribbean Queen - Billy Ocean



Too funny !!! Right now I'm listening to Billy Ocean's song "Loverboy"


----------



## goofy girl

i made a mistake and can't fix it...posting below lol


----------



## goofy girl

Cats in Heat


----------



## jewels_mystery

Autumn Leaves- Eva Cassidy


----------



## succubus_dxb

Dolly Parton. And lots of her.


----------



## Szombathy

Summertime--Stan Getz and Astrud Gilberto


----------



## Punkin1024

bond - Shine. I especially keep playing the 4th song - "Strange Paradise". It is the song from "Kismet". Love it!


----------



## Weirdo890

When You Wish Upon A Star - Cliff Edwards


----------



## Mishty

Valerie- Amy Winehouse (she might have problems, but the child has pipes)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dirty Love - Frank Zappa


----------



## pdgujer148

"Cry Me a River" Jim Campilomgo Electric Trio and Norah Jones


----------



## Blackhawk2293

willowmoon said:


> Too funny !!! Right now I'm listening to Billy Ocean's song "Loverboy"




Ha ha ha ha, I haven't heard that in years!


----------



## Adamantoise

Caspers' Dictum - The County Medical Examiners.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Ha ha ha ha, I haven't heard that in years!




Another oldie but goody from that same era, IMO 

Baby Stay With Me Tonight- Jeffrey Osborne
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_u-W7FGlmE


----------



## Mathias

Disturbed- Down with the Sickness


----------



## willowmoon

I have a Transformers episode going on in the background -- the episode "Sea Change" starring probably my least favorite Autobot, Seaspray.


----------



## Wild Zero

Helloween-_Walls of Jericho_
Mr. Lif-_Emergency Rations_ EP


----------



## BrownDown09

Mirai by Miho Fukahara


----------



## Cece Larue

Van Morrison - Into The Mystic


----------



## Jello404

The Inception soundtrack. Hans ZImmer is amazing!


----------



## pdgujer148

Jello404 said:


> The Inception soundtrack. Hans ZImmer is amazing!



That is an incredible soundtrack. The only movie in recent memory that I said: "Note to self, iTunes the soundtrack when you get home"


----------



## pdgujer148

Danger Mouse and Sparklehorse "Dark Night of the Soul"

A very cool, but depressing album considering two of the contributors dies before the album was officially released,


----------



## willowmoon

4 Minutes - Madonna w/Justin Timberlake & Timbaland


----------



## MattB

Cradle of Filth- The Death of Love....for about the 5th time in a row...:bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_aMnV1uaCY


----------



## willowmoon

Pop Trash Movie by Duran Duran


----------



## hellokitty

Violent Femmes but is stuck on replay so its been "Add it up" 10 times in a row.


----------



## Captain Save

Because You're Mine - Bryan Ferry


----------



## willowmoon

"Outshined" by Soundgarden.


----------



## Adamantoise

The theme from 'Close Encounters Of The Third Kind'.


----------



## MattB

Sublime- Santeria


----------



## thirtiesgirl

The Raveonettes, "Black/White"


----------



## jewels_mystery

MattB said:


> Sublime- Santeria



That is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Myn

Time to Pretend - Paolo Nutini


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Treat Me Like Your Mother- The Dead Weather


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Gravity by A Perfect Circle from their "Thirteenth Step" album. 
_[Listening to the whole album, actually]_


----------



## willowmoon

"Apologize" by OneRepublic (the Timbaland version)


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Karen Elson, "The Ghost Who Walks"


----------



## willowmoon

"The Touch" by Stan Bush


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Gimme Gimme Gimme - ABBA


----------



## Adamantoise

_From Clouded Sky_ by _Isole_.


----------



## Adamantoise

Adamantoise said:


> _From Clouded Sky_ by _Isole_.



Changed to Fugue in G Minor ('Little') for Organ by J.S.Bach. Lovely. :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Freak on a leash by KoRn


----------



## imfree

Cece Larue said:


> Van Morrison - Into The Mystic



Isn't that cut on Moondance? Wonderful album!


----------



## willowmoon

"Some Like It Hot" by The Power Station


----------



## thirtiesgirl

It's Willowmoon's fault. He got me in the mood for Robert Palmer...back when he was hanging out with Gary Numan in the studio and actually _good_. 

Looking For Clues (obviously a lip-synched performance, but even Robert did the Milli Vanilli once in a while)

Johnny and Mary


----------



## Adamantoise

Animal Nitrate by Suede
Karma Police by Radiohead


----------



## willowmoon

thirtiesgirl said:


> It's Willowmoon's fault. He got me in the mood for Robert Palmer...back when he was hanging out with Gary Numan in the studio and actually _good_.
> 
> Looking For Clues (obviously a lip-synched performance, but even Robert did the Milli Vanilli once in a while)
> 
> Johnny and Mary



Now you got me thinking of Gary Numan's song "Cars", which I'm listening to right now. 

So yeah, it's now *your* fault.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

willowmoon said:


> Now you got me thinking of Gary Numan's song "Cars", which I'm listening to right now.
> 
> So yeah, it's now *your* fault.



Yeah, yeah, blame it all on me. 

Now I'm in an '80s mood. Currently listening to Caribou, "Odessa" and having a little dance party by myself in my apartment. I love how Caribou takes every cliche of bad '80s music and twists it into something dark and wonderful.


----------



## Captain Save

I clicked on the link, thirtiesgirl, and the infectious groove easing out of my computer speakers has me looking for the repeat button.

I was in 80s rehab and doing well; now all my progress has been washed down the drain...
:happy:

Thanks for the new music.


----------



## littlefairywren

When You Love Somebody - Leela James


----------



## willowmoon

"Lady Ice" by Arcadia


----------



## rellis10

Love's The Only Rule by Bon Jovi


----------



## Adamantoise

Dr. Greenthumb - Cypress Hill :bow:


----------



## Gingembre

'We speak no Americano' by Yolanda Be Cool vs DCup. It's making me do a little chair dance, LOL!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Intergalactic ESP- The Mars Volta


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Hysteria" by Muse 
:wubu:


----------



## rush68

Laibach - America


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Feeling like a taking a journey through the haunting mystery and moodiness of the American southwest... Calexico, "Quattro (the World Drifts In)".


----------



## HayleeRose

where we gonna go from here -- matt kearney

he has an amazing voice.


----------



## willowmoon

Skin Divers - Duran Duran w/Timbaland


----------



## MattB

Watain- Life Dethroned


----------



## imfree

Complete with psychadelic light/oils show...

Friend And Lover-Reach Out Of The Darkness
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSpRpOrVEiA


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

Paint it Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## willowmoon

"Fortress Around Your Heart" by Sting.


----------



## Adamantoise

Omentum,The Forgotten Organ by Lymphatic Phlegm.


----------



## superodalisque

Bless You--John Lennon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g4LXHvB_e4&feature=related


Imagine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okd3hLlvvLw&feature=related


----------



## willowmoon

Listening to an episode of MST3K, "The Wild World Of Batwoman." I can't even begin to imagine how awful the original cut of the film is, even this one is a hard one to get through.


----------



## littlefairywren

With a Girl Like You - The Troggs


----------



## thirtiesgirl

The Gossip, "Don't Make Waves"


----------



## MattB

Crowded House- Fall At Your Feet


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Stupified - Disturbed

[Actually, Listening to the whole *The Sickness* CD.


----------



## willowmoon

"Disposable Teens" by Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Adamantoise

willowmoon said:


> "Disposable Teens" by Marilyn Manson.



Nice!

Was listening to 'Profondo Rosso' by Goblin,now changed to 'The Amityville Horror'.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Florence & the Machine, "Dog Days Are Over


----------



## willowmoon

"Stupid Girl" by Garbage. 

From Marilyn Manson to Shirley Manson.


----------



## MattB

Dimmu Borgir- The Invaluable Darkness


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

How do you like me now? The Heavy

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## imfree

This unforgettable song.....

The Peels-Juanita Banana!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhLq4rjCndo


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> "Stupid Girl" by Garbage.
> 
> From Marilyn Manson to Shirley Manson.


GRR. AND I CAN'T REP YOU YET! 

Garbage and MM = :wubu:


----------



## superodalisque

for my FA friends: 

John Lee Hooker: Big Legs Tight Skirt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuFbePO72gE&feature=related


a bit from Big Mamma Thornton : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb5GVVKU7eM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwlTOspKNh8&feature=related


----------



## garbled

desolation row by bob dylan, one of my all time favorites.


----------



## imfree

Peter And Gordon-Knight In Rusty Armour
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99NIO7jzQ7o


----------



## Twilley

Seu Jorge-various David Bowie covers


----------



## willowmoon

"Criminal" by Fiona Apple.


----------



## MattB

Morgoth- Odium


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

The Grudge- Tool


----------



## Adamantoise

'Dressed To Kill' by Pino Donaggio,absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Adamantoise

Frantic Disembowelment by Cannibal Corpse-they should've kept this track as an instrumental in my opinion,but whatever. \m/


----------



## MattB

Adamantoise said:


> Frantic Disembowelment by Cannibal Corpse-they should've kept this track as an instrumental in my opinion,but whatever. \m/


 
Agreed! Have you seen this yet? Crazy awesome playing, I don't think they get the credit they deserve. Alex is an outstanding bassist...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOb6JSQd-Qw


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Freak on a Leash - Ko&#1071;n


----------



## Britty

Irma Thomas-I Wish Someone Would Care

Love.Her.


----------



## MattB

Morbid Angel- Dawn of the Angry


----------



## imfree

I'mma' listenin' to to 
Ray Stevens-Guitarzan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GH2EFWkUYc


----------



## Captain Save

Evey Reborn - from the V for Vendetta soundtrack

What? I got a soft spot for violins.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thomas Dolby's "She Blinded Me with Science"


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Ugh. Some old ghosts are coming back to haunt me tonight and I seem to be the owner of a lonely heart. The Motels, "Only The Lonely"


----------



## imfree

Yes-Owner Of A Lonely Heart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELpmmeT69cE


----------



## willowmoon

"The Living Daylights" by a-ha.


----------



## Adamantoise

MattB said:


> Agreed! Have you seen this yet? Crazy awesome playing, I don't think they get the credit they deserve. Alex is an outstanding bassist...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOb6JSQd-Qw



Absolutely-just look how fast his fingers are going! :bow:


----------



## ashmamma84

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKH4LN2WYT4&feature=related

Makes me fall in love all over again, or rather, stand firmly in it.  :wubu:


----------



## rellis10

Are You Gonna Go My Way - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## imfree

Here's a nice ditty from 1966.

Napoleon XIV-They're Coming To Take Me Away
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OeJeCmf608&feature=PlayList&p=DA1D9F8159B48504&playnext=1&index=34


----------



## superodalisque

Stevie Nix and Tom Petty: Stop Draggin My Heart Around
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onFR_YfNFr4&feature=fvw


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Getting excited to see Joanna Newsom live tonight, listening to some of her music. "The Sprout and the Bean"


----------



## superodalisque

Foghat: Slowride

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0


----------



## superodalisque

Cindi Lauper : True Colors http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPn0KFlbqX8&feature=avmsc2


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme tune: 'The Ninth Gate'


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Would?
Alice in Chains


----------



## imfree

The Detergents-Leader Of The Laundromat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0gKtt4Txzg

*udden, udden!
(...As in "Coy, don't answer thephone udden, udden!")


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Seeing Joanna Newsom at the Orpheum last night reminded me of being there 2 years ago for the '80s revival dance party that was Yaz's return tour of 2008. Alison Moyet dominated the stage. Best show ever. "Situation"


----------



## adelicateflwr

i'm lovin' sia's "clap your hands"
it really gets me goin in the a.m. goodness knows i'll be needing it tomorrow morn when i head back to work for another exciting, thrilling, and chaotic school year! but i loves it, i do!!


----------



## Adamantoise

*Lobotomized*,instrumental by* Autopsy *from 'Acts Of The Unspeakable'.
*Funereality* by *Autopsy*-same album.


----------



## adelicateflwr

superodalisque said:


> Stevie Nix and Tom Petty: Stop Draggin My Heart Around
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onFR_YfNFr4&feature=fvw



i love this song!!! i love me some mr. petty!


----------



## adelicateflwr

this is one of my favorite covers! i love, love, love these boys!! four of my favorite scotsmen, heehee! ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fqbC3Z-674


----------



## Adamantoise

adelicateflwr said:


> this is one of my favorite covers! i love, love, love these boys!! four of my favorite scotsmen, heehee! ;D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fqbC3Z-674



Hi there-I don't check the new members board too often,so I'd like to welcome you to the forums.  

Tubular Bells by Mike Oldfield (a cut version-it's about 4-5 minutes long.)


----------



## imfree

The Archies-Melody Hill
http://www.we7.com/#/song/The-Archies/Melody-Hill+


----------



## adelicateflwr

Adamantoise said:


> Hi there-I don't check the new members board too often,so I'd like to welcome you to the forums.
> 
> Tubular Bells by Mike Oldfield (a cut version-it's about 4-5 minutes long.)



hi! thanks for the welcome! i'm new to this, so i don't quite know where to post and what...


----------



## Weirdo890

James Taylor - Fire and Rain


----------



## MattB

Celtic Frost- Necromantical Screams


----------



## imfree

Dallas Theme
http://www.evtv1.com/player.aspx?itemnum=2381


----------



## Tracii

Iced Earth "Alive in Athens"CD and South 75's "Firecracker"


----------



## jewels_mystery

Kitaro-Silk Road


----------



## imfree

Sam The Sham And The Pharoahs-
Little Red Riding Hood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JOwxnVoG6Q


----------



## Adamantoise

Some more Drum N Bass for me-this is 'Circles' by Adam F. :happy:


----------



## imfree

Jackson Browne-Shaky Town
(Running On Empty-1977)


----------



## Saoirse

Fanfarlo covering Bonnie Prince Billy

A Minor Place <3


----------



## imfree

The Edgar Winter Group-Frankenstein
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Been listening to a lot of Best Coast lately, who sound kind of like the Pixies and the Breeders fell in love. Been listening to this track a lot and wondering where, oh where, is my sweet Ronald McDonald clown guy to make my life all better?


----------



## imfree

The Everly Brothers-Cathy's Clown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPSuJfLGKGQ


----------



## MattB

Ensiferum- From Afar

Now I'm off to pillage...


----------



## Adamantoise

The main theme from Alfred Hitchcocks' PSYCHO-this version also has the (in)famous 'Shower Murder' sequence.


----------



## Mathias

Linkin Park- The Catalyst. I don't like it too much.


----------



## Adamantoise

The Haunting by Humphrey Searle-wild and vivid in some places,quietly powerful and brooding in others. To put it bluntly,a masterpiece-I thoroughly recommend that you give it a listen if thou hast not heard it before...


----------



## imfree

The Fixx-Driven Out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJDCAlg83_o


----------



## Adamantoise

Revenge Of The Dead by Riz Ortolani (I think).


----------



## imfree

Jimi Hendrix-Burning Of The
Midnight Lamp


----------



## ConnieLynn

ashmamma84 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKH4LN2WYT4&feature=related
> 
> Makes me fall in love all over again, or rather, stand firmly in it.  :wubu:



He is pure pleasure  I love his 'Shine' video too. Makes me happy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjuCD2Hl2MQ

Listening to Eva Cassidy / Live At Blues Alley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL2p4tr3Sys


----------



## mercy

Post-Sonisphere, I am listening to Pendulum, Skindred, Iron Maiden and Alice Cooper. 

My favourite new band from the weekend is Little Fish, who I last saw supporting Hole in May. Slightly grungey garage rock trio:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1EVybUhAWM


----------



## imfree

Couldn't resist this lovely classic from 1969.

Mercy-Love Can Make You Happy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4GjQUT3hnw


----------



## MattB

Pink Floyd- Jugband Blues

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTtXVrANEhU


----------



## imfree

I'd rather quit and go back home than to deal 
with the money miser............

Oh boy, I've worked for a bad man or two...

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Cry For The Bad Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScYk-cyQ4CE


----------



## garbled

Lamb of god - ashes of the wake, its been that sort of day car broke down will cost the guts of 500 euro to fix so something loud and agressive to thrash to is required.


----------



## Adamantoise

Drowned In Blood (Symmetry) by Black Bleeding.


----------



## imfree

Vandenburg-Burning Heart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGSrv1GnXMM


----------



## Adamantoise

Beat Up The Mods by Peter And The Test Tube Babies. :bow:
4Q by Blitz. :bow:


----------



## imfree

Rockin' Sidney-My Toot Toot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2gp_BConUo

Inner Circle-Bad Boys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4MRmEPNUxY


----------



## Adamantoise

imfree said:


> Rockin' Sidney-My Toot Toot
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2gp_BConUo
> 
> *Inner Circle-Bad Boys*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4MRmEPNUxY



You,sir,have just turned an incredible shade of awesome merely by listening to this track. :bow: Thanks for reminding me of how great it is!


----------



## MattB

Youth of Today- Disengage


----------



## Adamantoise

Ascending The Divine by Sarpanitum-I hope they release a second album soon,I've heard they've obtained new band members.


----------



## imfree

Adamantoise said:


> You,sir,have just turned an incredible shade of awesome merely by listening to this track. :bow: Thanks for reminding me of how great it is!



Thanks, I'm really into obscure stuff and love
to remind others of stuff they've forgotten and
to turn people on to stuff they might have not 
heard.:bow:

The Doors-Other Voices-Ships With Sails
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-qcgMp5LEA

The Moody Blues-Seventh Sojourn-New Horizons
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF2__-K8qFo

...Totally beautiful song!:happy:


----------



## Captain Save

Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode


----------



## peoplelike

Beyonce - Ego


----------



## Britty

Citizen Cope-Sideways


----------



## imfree

Neil Sedaka-Love In The Shadows (1976)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMUBGGiFjrg


----------



## Adamantoise

Pulp Fiction by Alex Reece.


----------



## imfree

The Small Faces-Itchycoo Park

Complete, with one of the first
uses of"flanging" audio effects.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Marissa Nadler, "Mexican Summer". Lovely melancholy.


----------



## imfree

Mason Williams-Classical Gas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkot0kic6IM


----------



## MattB

Queen- '39

A Night At The Opera is a perfect record.


----------



## imfree

Sniff N The Tears-Driver's Seat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2oarc6G9YQ


----------



## mel

a commercial- about a snoring remedy


----------



## imfree

Al Stewart-Year Of The Cat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2FrrzLUkoU


----------



## Captain Save

Fat Chance Hotel - Public Image Ltd


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Mumford & Son's album, "Sigh No More". Buy it..... NAO!!!!!


----------



## imfree

Shades Of Blue-Oh How Happy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF5m59gy1P8


----------



## willowmoon

Transformers Season 3 in the background .....


----------



## imfree

Steppenwolf-Earschplittenloudenboomer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkpLo3FqAWw


----------



## Mozz

Deftones - Sextape


----------



## CarlaSixx

Wings Of A Butterfly - HIM

As well as a shit ton of other music, lol. But the last 15 minutes has been HIM.


----------



## Adamantoise

Butchered by Vile.
Tubular Bells by Mike Oldfield.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Tear You Apart by She Wants Revenge


----------



## imfree

Roger Williams-Born Free
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfcXepBgaZg


----------



## Captain Save

Why Can't I Be You - The Cure

Not the best choice for winding down at the end of the day...

Fuck it; jam on!


----------



## imfree

Blackfoot-Highway Song
(Live, Atlanta, 1981)


----------



## willowmoon

He-Man and the Masters of Universe -- it's the episode "Prince Adam No More" -- listening to it in the background ...


----------



## Adamantoise

Mass Hypnosis (Drum Tracks) by Sepultura. From 1989 album 'Beneath The Remains'.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Last Kiss Goodbye by Lordi 
:wubu: Lordi :wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Plump Princess said:


> Last Kiss Goodbye by Lordi
> :wubu: Lordi :wubu:



You.Are.Awesome. :bow:

Listening to music from 'The Revenge Of Shinobi'-more specifically,'Over The Bay' which plays on the seventh level I think.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Adamantoise said:


> You.Are.Awesome. :bow:
> 
> Listening to music from 'The Revenge Of Shinobi'-more specifically,'Over The Bay' which plays on the seventh level I think.


Kupo? Thanks! I Adore them. Been a fan for going on..3 years? 4? I think. 


Relevantly, I'm now Listening to: Hard Rock Hallelujah - Lordi


I can only listen to them while I'm here at my moms. No sound on my failtower at home, and No CD's. Blah, Lol.


----------



## MattB

Slayer- Psychopathy Red


----------



## imfree

Van Morrison-Crazy Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky_Uh2mKvAc&feature=fvst


----------



## Mathias

Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children: One Winged Angel


----------



## imfree

Danny Hoien-Colorado
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAwuzU4AjkI

Aw, WTF, I'll do one more
'bout Colorado!

Poco-Good feeling To Know
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OenHC20WXVM


----------



## Adamantoise

Organic Machinery by Malignancy.


----------



## willowmoon

South of Heaven - Slayer


----------



## tootsmendozer

the protomen

dont click if you dont like to rock

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpSHC1dqX1o


----------



## CastingPearls

I'll Be Over You - Toto


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Kicking out the jams with some Gallon Drunk. "Two Clear Eyes".


----------



## Adamantoise

An abridged version of Tubular Bells by Mike Oldfield.
Also,Hellraiser theme ftw. :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Good to be Bad" by Lordi.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Freddie Mercury - There must be more to life than this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgKSv0gK_NA

So beautiful! Freddie, we still miss you:blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

The Sound by Lunatic Calm.


----------



## imfree

Quicksilver Messenger Service-
What About Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x--pPJGWEk8


----------



## MattB

Exmortus- Onward To Battle


----------



## CarlaSixx

Yuk Yuk's Great Canadian Laugh Off on the TV.

Some are funny... some are trying way too hard. But all in all... I admire anyone who can even get one laugh out of doing stand up. It's a tough gig.


----------



## imfree

Just the usual noises around here. Left speaker, 
lightning-related Earth Sounds, Right speaker,
outdoor and weather-related sounds.

Here's a sample from a severe storm that came
through on 5/28/10

You Tube-ThunderBlast At 4:51
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJgd_vqJ0ZY


----------



## imfree

This lovely seafaring ditty bounces around in 
my head, along with VLF sferics, tweeks, 
and whistlers, which also find their direction 
magnetically.

Eddie Vedder-Rise
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXVpjjpwNss


----------



## Adamantoise

Dr. Greenthumb by Cypress Hill.


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MISEMo8xxII

Video Game Glam Metal FTW!


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- Brokedown Palace

Just thinking of JG...


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Revelations- Audioslave


----------



## Captain Save

Ab Initio - Esbjorn-Svensson Trio


----------



## imfree

Green Day-Boulevard Of Broken Dreams
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kpHmtA7LOk


----------



## WomanlyHips

Perfect Day- Lou Reed


----------



## willowmoon

WomanlyHips said:


> Perfect Day- Lou Reed



Which is particularly funny considering I'm listening to Duran Duran's cover of "Perfect Day" right now .....


----------



## MattB

Edison Lighthouse- Love Grows Where My Rosemary Goes.

I think that's the title...


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Edison Lighthouse- Love Grows Where My Rosemary Goes.
> 
> I think that's the title...



And it's a nice classic!

Edison Lighthouse-Love Grows 
Where My Rosemary Goes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7AKR7sow4k


----------



## Adamantoise

The theme from 'Red Dragon' by Danny Elfman-very cool and dramatic piece of music.


----------



## WomanlyHips

willowmoon said:


> Which is particularly funny considering I'm listening to Duran Duran's cover of "Perfect Day" right now .....



I haven't heard their cover, I'll have to check it out!


----------



## imfree

Dixie Chicks-Goodbye Earl
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw7gNf_9njs&feature=av2e


----------



## WomanlyHips

Make It Wit Chu-- Queens of the Stone Age..

....Sometimes the same is different
But mostly it's the same
These mysteries of life
That just ain't my thing
If I told you that I knew about the sun and the moon
I'd be untrue
The only thing I know for sure
Is what I won't do
Anytime, anywhere....


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Only- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## WomanlyHips

Next Lifetime- Erykah Badu...


----------



## Jes

Majela's summer hit:

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=51756

It's catchy, for sure.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Shakin' my post-punk electric boogaloo to Le Tigre, "Deceptacon" (live).


----------



## imfree

The Electric Prunes-I Had Too Much To Dream
(Last Night) 1967

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItDSim_1KEg


----------



## daddyoh70

No Children by the Mountain Goats, followed by, Old College Try by The Mountain Goats

No Children-The Mountain Goats
Old College Try-The Mountain Goats


----------



## imfree

Army School Of Bagpipe Music-Recruitment DVD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J6-QAUzCrI


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Queens of the Stone Age- Era Vulgaris


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Army School Of Bagpipe Music-Recruitment DVD
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J6-QAUzCrI



Great post Edgar!!! I would rep you if I could . If you like that kind of stuff, you should look for the 2 part "Instruments of War" it's a history of the Great Highland Bagpipe. It aired on PBS and The History Channel and is also out on DVD. Good stuff!


----------



## Adamantoise

Deeds Rendered Upon The Flesh by Agiel.


----------



## Mozz

Sick puppies -all the same


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Great post Edgar!!! I would rep you if I could . If you like that kind of stuff, you should look for the 2 part "Instruments of War" it's a history of the Great Highland Bagpipe. It aired on PBS and The History Channel and is also out on DVD. Good stuff!



Pipes are nice and I enjoy hearing "Bonnie Lassie"
or "Amazing Grace" on them, but I posted that
mostly in your honor, ChiaBuddy.:bow:


----------



## imfree

You can get anything you 
want at Alice's Restaurant.

This is a delightfully funny 18:37
(long) musical story, set in 1967, 
about Alice, her home in the 
church bell tower,the 
Thanksgiving dinner that couldn't 
be beat, Arlo's arrest for litterin', 
and his subsequent disqualification 
for selective service. Ya', they 
couldn't draft him because he'd 
been arrested for litterin'!

Arlo Guthrie-Alice's Restaurant
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8DtpdXZi0M


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

No One Likes Me & Neither Do I - Them Crooked Vultures


----------



## bmann0413

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3ATQgd3Djc


Shut up, it's a great song. lol


----------



## imfree

Far ahead of his time, Link
Wray recorded this song
in 1958.


Link Wray-Rumble
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDwjWl9UVZY


----------



## littlefairywren

Take the L (Out of Lover) - The Motels


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_Foxy Foxy_ by Rob Zombie


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> Far ahead of his time, Link
> Wray recorded this song
> in 1958.
> 
> 
> Link Wray-Rumble
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDwjWl9UVZY



Great post Edgar!!! You know you're doing something right when you can get an instrumental banned from the radio :bow:


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Great post Edgar!!! You know you're doing something right when you can get an instrumental banned from the radio :bow:



...Almost falling out of my chair laughing!.....Thanks
for reminding me about that part, now that's a really
hilarious, but true statement!

Hahaha, I wonder if They (FCC, Radio Stations)
banned this one?

David Rose-The Stripper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YdMaZRVUU8


----------



## Lovelyone

I've got Patty Griffin and James Morrison on shuffle on the Ipod.


----------



## Adamantoise

The theme to Hellraiser by Christopher Young-beautiful music with some rather grand moments.

The Silence Of The Lambs theme by Howard Shore-more marvellous music! Very dramatic! :bow:


----------



## MattB

SSD- Boiling Point

Old School!


----------



## CastingPearls

So Far Away - Carole King


----------



## imfree

Peter, Paul, And Mary-
Puff The Magic Dragon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IDZEa7jSt8


----------



## Captain Save

Let's Do It Again - The Staple Singers


----------



## MattB

The Kinks- Two Sisters

Man, I dig harpsichord.


----------



## imfree

Hotlegs-Neanderthal Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2e-I88xz4oI

Jimmy Castor Bunch-Troglodyte
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlRXQEA0yj0


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Monster Mash ~ Bobby Boris Pickette

*"I was working in my lab, late one night. When my eyes beheld, an eerie sight. When my monster from it's lab, began to rise~ And Suddenly! To my surprise! He did the mash! He did the mooooOOOooonster mash! He did the mash! It was a graveyard smash! He did the mash! It caught on in a flash! He did the mash! He did the moooOooonster mash! "*


----------



## imfree

Black Sabbath-Fairies Wear Boots

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkGZGPmOcFk


----------



## Captain Save

Maggot Brain - Parliament Funkadelic


----------



## imfree

Grand Funk Railroad-The Railroad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSxw7sVepzg


----------



## thirtiesgirl

For some reason I'm returning to the jangle-pop of my early '80s youth, back when REM were good. Pretty Persuasion.


----------



## imfree

The Monkees-Shades Of Grey
(Barry Mann-Cynthia Weil)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDzemlztea4


----------



## HappyFA75

Phil Collins - "Do you remember." GREAT SONG!!!!!!!
Next up: Boyz II Men, "On bended knee" !!!

EDIT: 6:53AM.. Marvin Gaye "Sexual Healing."


----------



## HappyFA75

Enrique Inglesias - "Hero" (complete with theratrical overdramatic dance singing gestures.)


----------



## imfree

HappyFA75 said:


> Enrique Inglesias - "Hero" (complete with theratrical overdramatic dance singing gestures.)



...like no tomorrow", Aaaah, Bailamos
is great, too!

Enrique Inglesias-Bailamos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8PtBtRzcqM


----------



## Your Plump Princess

imfree said:


> ...like no tomorrow", Aaaah, Bailamos
> is great, too!
> 
> Enrique Inglesias-Bailamos
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8PtBtRzcqM



Oh, Wow. 
When I was a little girl, I suspect around 1996-1998, I adored Enrique. 



I'm currently listening to the beautiful thunder, mass-produced by this lovely intense storm headed my way.


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh, Wow.
> When I was a little girl, I suspect around 1996-1998, I adored Enrique.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently listening to the beautiful thunder, mass-produced by this lovely intense storm headed my way.



Real thunder?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJgd_vqJ0ZY

Here's some I caught on 5/28/10.


----------



## nykspree8

Aerials - System of a Down


----------



## imfree

Tommy Roe-Hooray For Hazel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxJNlnooz3U&p=8EA5171918A00D0D&playnext=1&index=1


----------



## willowmoon

Listening to episodes of LOST (season 6) in the background ....


----------



## imfree

DJ Mike-Feel The Bass IV
Subwoofer Test
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyWIpO4Gh1w


----------



## lalatx

In My Life- The Beatles


----------



## imfree

lalatx said:


> In My Life- The Beatles



Great song, here, have a link.

The Beatles-In My Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukbbPJirTaE

*This one sounds great-none of those
rattly, crunchy sounding digital
artifacts!


----------



## lalatx

imfree said:


> Great song, here, have a link.
> 
> The Beatles-In My Life
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukbbPJirTaE
> 
> *This one sounds great-none of those
> rattly, crunchy sounding digital
> artifacts!



I'm listening to it on vinyl. My mum has a excellent vinyl collection and I borrow it every now and than.


----------



## imfree

lalatx said:


> I'm listening to it on vinyl. My mum has a excellent vinyl collection and I borrow it every now and than.



Now you've given me a bad case of VinyLust!
My turntable's been in mothballs at my Sis'
in Mt. Juliet for 10 years. I have learned so
much about the intimacy between coil-type
transducers(like magnetic phono cartridges
and VLF Loops) and the amplifiers they feed
in my recent VLF escapades that I can't wait 
to get my hands on a turntable and magnetic 
cartridge! You're a very fortunate Gal to be 
able to indulge in analog audio from vinyl 
disc's!:bow:

I'll really be jealous if you are using classic
valve-type amplification to reproduce sound
from that vinyl collection!


----------



## rellis10

Money For Nothing and Sultans of Swing by Dire Straits


----------



## CastingPearls

Superstar - The Carpenters


----------



## HappyFA75

Classic. 80s. MTV!!! OMG!!! 

You will Thank me! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu_qfGYOSuw

:happy:


----------



## MattB

Black Flag- The Bars


----------



## Lovelyone

Been listening to a lot of James Morrison, Colbie Caillet, and Patty Griffin.


----------



## MattB

Anthrax- Metal Thrashing Mad

What else would I listen to at 7am???


----------



## goofy girl

Devilish Ways


----------



## imfree

rellis10 said:


> Money For Nothing and Sultans of Swing by Dire Straits



Great stuff!, I'll raise you some more Dire Straits,
however!

Dire Straits-Your Latest Trick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YTh1Wsqo2c

Dire Straits-One World*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI01DDseJEM

*Can't get no sleeves for my records,
can't get no IC's for my amps....


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I'm in love with the Raveonettes. "You drive me round and round, you drive me round and round until I crash into the stars. I'm breaking into cars."


----------



## CastingPearls

Diamonds and Pearls - Prince


----------



## Lovelyone

Heather Headley- I Wish


----------



## rellis10

Jenny Was A Friend Of Mine - The Killers


----------



## iglooboy55

Little Lion Man - Mumford and Sons
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLJf9qJHR3E


----------



## imfree

Quincy Jones-The Street Beater
(Sanford And Son Theme)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5DnqW3F57E


----------



## willowmoon

Love Rollercoaster - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## CastingPearls

Rescue Me - Bell Book & Candle


----------



## CAMellie

Love The Way You Lie - Eminem Featuring Rihanna

It's my ringtone, ringback, and text message alert right now:blush:


----------



## imfree

Casting Crowns-Set Me Free
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRtN0MMJYzw


----------



## lalatx

Little Lion Man- Mumford and Sons
One- The Bubbles


----------



## imfree

Eric Clapton And Friends-White Room
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvnWuOjJDh4


----------



## willowmoon

Erotica -- by Madonna.


----------



## nykspree8

Roll Right - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## imfree

Charlie Daniels Band-Mississippi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bC62qiJA-SM


----------



## kristineirl

Como te Deseo - Mana. 

_mfreakinghmm_


----------



## CastingPearls

Baby Mine - Bette Midler


----------



## Adamantoise

Definitely in a death metal mood tonight *grumble* *complaint*... 

Void Of Facial Tissue by Putrefied (Netherlands).
Kill For Fun by BelchingBeet (Germany).


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- (That's It For) The Other One...Anthem of the Sun!

"The Bus came by and I got on, that's when it all began..."


----------



## imfree

Marmalade-Reflections Of My Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfhriqxPF0U&feature=related


----------



## thirtiesgirl

In a bad, dark place tonight. Curve, "Missing Link". I had a heart but I buried it someplace, I had a brain but my body won the race....


----------



## Captain Save

Aimee Mann - Frankenstein

I have to admit, I like thirtiesgirl's choice much better, especially since I know I can't drive to it without seeing red and blue lights in the rearview mirror.


----------



## imfree

Hollies-Bus Stop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLzgVmgcnWI&feature=related


----------



## iglooboy55

lalatx said:


> Little Lion Man- Mumford and Sons



YES. BOUGHT THE CD YESTERDAY AND ITS AWESOME.


----------



## Fox

I accidentally inserted two of them XP


----------



## Fox




----------



## imfree

Mike Curb Congregation-Mickey Mouse March
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLjbo1cPLP8


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Still recouping from some deep emotional bruises yesterday. As I've done so many times before. Radiohead, "How To Disappear Completely."


----------



## rellis10

By The Way - Red Hot Chili Peppers

I downloaded the whole discography just for about 10 songs....i'm random like that


----------



## imfree

How The Mighty Have Fallen
A BBC History Of Obesity

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00td9fr/How_The_Mighty_Have_Fallen_The_Exhibitors/


----------



## Adamantoise

Odyssey Through Torment by Detrimentum. :bow:
Fibroid Embolism by Malignancy.


----------



## imfree

Cheech And Chong-Earache My Eye
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uXj4AyY7ic


----------



## MattB

Misfits- Devilock


----------



## Adamantoise

Hung by Napalm Death-from 'Fear.Emptiness.Despair." This might be my favorite NP album-I haven't heard 'Time Waits...'' yet.


----------



## imfree

Tim McGraw-Live Like You're Dyin'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNWg5DlWVa8

Yah, Imma' fool for a country song
that tells interesting story or gives 
a great life-message.


----------



## Sasquatch!

A mystery album on my WMP from 2008. No idea who put it there or what it is.


----------



## Mathias

Eminem- 3 A.M


----------



## MattB

Dimmu Borgir- The Chosen Legacy


----------



## imfree

Creedence Clearwater Revival-
Who'll Stop The Rain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5zZKawkcBU


----------



## CastingPearls

Last Worthless Evening - Don Henley (also a dedication)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJKD9UnfcFQ


----------



## sobie18

The new Iron Maiden CD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :smitten:


----------



## imfree

"There's gold in them hills and it's waiting
for me there".......

Marshall Tucker Band-Fire On The Mountain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AChK4jBkxs0

Woo-hooo!, I was stationed at Davis-Monthan AFB
in the summer of 1975 when this one was playing 
a lot on the radio. There was a forest fire on Mt.
Lemon and I really saw fire on the mountain several
nights that summer!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Feeling a little better now. I went out for Indian food with some friends and am now in the mood to get my Bollywood groove on. Jaan Pehechaan Ho!


----------



## imfree

Chi Coltrane-Thunder And Lightning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xze0QhGBidc


----------



## imfree

Aerosmith-Dream On
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6Qd9VR1gD8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmbSx_8Q4RU


----------



## Adamantoise

imfree said:


> *Aerosmith-Dream On*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6Qd9VR1gD8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmbSx_8Q4RU



Sheer brilliance-I love this song so much. :bow:

Sweet Love - M-beat featuring Nazkyn. Some old skool jungle! :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

Tara Maclean- "Here and Now" and "Wait it Out" 
Mindy Smith- "One Moment More" and "Stupid Love"


----------



## imfree

Adamantoise said:


> Sheer brilliance-I love this song so much. :bow:
> 
> Sweet Love - M-beat featuring Nazkyn. Some old skool jungle! :happy:



Thanks for the kind words, Adamtoise. Yah,
when I was 21, I was thinking what a great
song it would be to perform when I was old
and those lines on my face were clearer.
Little did I know that the hard bumps along
the way would make me wanna' out-scream
even, a then young, Steven Tyler!

I'll have to rattle one of those WM-61A's
some day and see if I can do a nice, gut
wrenching, screamin' "Dream On" for
You Tube. Hahaha, Yeeeeee-haw!!!


----------



## Tanuki

Joyce - Aldeia De Ogum


----------



## Adamantoise

Suffering Feeds Me by Benediction-I love grindcore! :bow:


----------



## MattB

The Association- Never My Love

I love grindcore too, just in a bit of an oldies mood right now...


----------



## Mythik

Toots and the Maytals - Pressure Drop :bow:


----------



## imfree

Marvelettes-My Baby Must Be A Magician
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgAVk2mQfu8


----------



## MattB

Deicide- Worthless Misery

Back on the heavy stuff...


----------



## Adamantoise

Odyssey Through Torment by Detrimentum. I love the melody behind all the death metal madness that this particular track has to offer. :bow:


----------



## imfree

Ozzy Osborne-Crazy Train
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeyN2YfAwas


----------



## Adamantoise

imfree said:


> Ozzy Osborne-Crazy Train
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeyN2YfAwas



Now you're my hero.  Such a cool song-I'll have to dig out a couple of my Ozzy albums now!


----------



## imfree

Adamantoise said:


> Now you're my hero.  Such a cool song-I'll have to dig out a couple of my Ozzy albums now!



Wooo-oooo!!!!, youshudda' heard it the way I did,
A 10" sub that fired into the corner of a walk-in
closet, 2-6.5" bullet-loaded full range, and 2-1"
cloth dome tweets with enough watts!, sweet!!!

One of the famous Pioneer WG Speakers 

View attachment 6.5 in Pio 1.jpg


----------



## MattB

Death- Misanthrope

Just that kind of night...working on my guitars, listening to death metal. I really wish I didn't have to work tomorrow, or I'd be doing this all night.


----------



## Mythik

Dusty Springfield - Spooky (the Nightmares on Wax remix) :happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aumPtX8eJME


----------



## imfree

Mythik said:


> Dusty Springfield - Spooky (the Nightmares on Wax remix) :happy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aumPtX8eJME



Dusty's very nice.:bow: I love this one by my
neighbors to the South, The Atlanta
Rhythm Section.:happy:

Atlanta Rhythm Section-Spooky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc


----------



## Adamantoise

Ubermensch by Scorngrain.


----------



## rellis10

Misguided Ghosts - Paramore


----------



## imfree

It starts to wind up and get 
tight around 3:40!

Jethro Tull-Aqualung
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92tKKrxJVM4


----------



## CastingPearls

I Want It All - Queen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOdWxf1tRmI&feature=search

(and I really do)


----------



## MattB

Danzig- Mother

(Love this CD, but Danzig IV is my favourite...)


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> I Want It All - Queen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOdWxf1tRmI&feature=search
> 
> (and I really do)



Truly a great vocal performance!


----------



## CastingPearls

Back to Life (However Do You Want Me) - Soul II Soul 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB54dZkzZOY&feature=av2e


----------



## imfree

The Four Tops-Reach Out
(I'll Be There)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnDm3qr1Knk


----------



## imfree

Eric Burden And War-Spill The Wine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhQHpjmkwJo

One great tune by War 
deserves another.

He loved to drink good whiskey
while laughin' at the moon.

War-Slippin' Into Darkness
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGqsOX4g99k


----------



## MattB

Cradle Of Filth- Lilith Immaculate

Preview of their new LP, sounds pretty good!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Still in kind of a blue mood today. Listening to Nick Drake and wondering where is my sad, dreamy man to write me haunting, magical songs and not overdose on anti-depressants before he's 27.


----------



## goofy girl

thirtiesgirl said:


> Still in kind of a blue mood today. Listening to Nick Drake and wondering where is my sad, dreamy man to write me haunting, magical songs and not overdose on anti-depressants before he's 27.



I love Nick Drake. 


I'm listening to Trouble- Ray LaMontagne


----------



## Sasquatch!

goofy girl said:


> I'm listening to Trouble- Ray LaMontagne



I love Ray! Tempted to crack out his album now...

Yann Tiersen, transporting me to France.


----------



## Mythik

thirtiesgirl said:


> Still in kind of a blue mood today. Listening to Nick Drake and wondering where is my sad, dreamy man to write me haunting, magical songs and not overdose on anti-depressants before he's 27.



Wow, Nick Drake... love his stuff. I could almost go listen to some now, but I'll get into some Tom Waits instead. 

Temptation:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o72GDj7svq4&feature=related


----------



## imfree

Blues Magoos-Ain't Got Nothin' Yet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKEtyFEAmXM


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Mythik said:


> Wow, Nick Drake... love his stuff. I could almost go listen to some now, but I'll get into some Tom Waits instead.
> 
> Temptation:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o72GDj7svq4&feature=related



I'm a *huge* Tom Waits fan. :wubu: I absolutely love him and I'm immensely jealous of his wife, to both be married to the guy and write songs with him. Here is one of my absolute favorite Tom Waits' performances, The Piano Has Been Drinking, live on Fernwood Tonight, which was a short-lived fictional late night talk show hosted by Barth Gimble (Martin Mull) and Jerry Hubbard (Fred Willard) in the late '70s, set in the fictional town of Fernwood, Ohio. It's great seeing Tom banter with the guys and turn in a wonderfully tarnished performance.


----------



## imfree

Lynyrd Skynyrd-That Smell
(Live Asbury Park, NJ, 7/13/77)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQlCxE4z3u4


----------



## ConnieLynn

I'm in a Bonnie Raitt mood...

Love me Like a Man

In the Mood with John Lee Hooker

and Eva Cassidy. I love her version of Stormy Monday.


----------



## Mythik

thirtiesgirl said:


> I'm a *huge* Tom Waits fan. :wubu: I absolutely love him and I'm immensely jealous of his wife, to both be married to the guy and write songs with him. Here is one of my absolute favorite Tom Waits' performances, The Piano Has Been Drinking, live on Fernwood Tonight, which was a short-lived fictional late night talk show hosted by Barth Gimble (Martin Mull) and Jerry Hubbard (Fred Willard) in the late '70s, set in the fictional town of Fernwood, Ohio. It's great seeing Tom banter with the guys and turn in a wonderfully tarnished performance.



Awesome. Thank you for that.  Big Fernwood tonight fan here, and an even bigger Tom Waits fan.


----------



## lalatx

Letters From The Sky- Civil Twilight
Polly- Nirvana
Barricade- Interpol
Paul Revere- Beastie Boys 
Stylo- Gorillaz
Flagpole Sitta- Harvey Danger
What I Got- Sublime


----------



## imfree

Wet Willie-Weekend
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdpb-GSF5_s&p=70C34833E2538667&playnext=1&index=3

Atlanta Rhythm Section-The Great Escape
http://new.music.yahoo.com/atlanta-rhythm-section/tracks/great-escape--444722


----------



## imfree

Bored to tears and playin' stuff offa' You Tube....

Merrilee Rush And The Turnabouts-
Angel Of The Morning

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbUNVm1k3nU&feature=fvw

The Rose Garden-Next Plane To London

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewFUAjY8nyw


----------



## imfree

This guy's playing bass along with the
recording of "Kicks" and he can really
play well!!!:bow:

Paul Revere And The Raiders-Kicks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAVm6O6r2Q8&feature=fvst


----------



## Mythik

BTO - Roll on Down the Highway

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LNH27s5ULE&feature=fvw


----------



## imfree

Convoy GB
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-FZZ7ye7h8


----------



## CastingPearls

No Ordinary Love - Sade

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WcWHZc8s2I&feature=av2e

The video is eye-candy


----------



## Adamantoise

Devious Minds by Bumpy Knuckles (Freddie Foxxx)-from 'On The Floor At The Boutique Vol.3' mixed by The Midfield General. Phew!
Also "Don't Give A Damn' by Mulder from the same album. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Chez Chez la Femme (Se Si Bon)- Dr. Buzzard's Original Savannah Band

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF_JKs2gGZ0&feature=search


----------



## imfree

Simple Minds-Don't Forget About Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBsCJUK2Dys


----------



## Adamantoise

Extended version of 'Toxic Love'-sung by Tim Curry as the character Hexxus in Fern Gully-The Last Rainforest. Tim has a fantastic voice,and I love the beat and tempo of this song.


----------



## imfree

Tommy James And The Shondells-
Sweet Cherry Wine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10_-hG1HkY0


----------



## Adamantoise

The theme from Lucio Fulcis' "The Beyond".


----------



## imfree

Jethro Tull-Bouree'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2RNe2jwHE0


Bachman Turner Overdrive-
Blue Collar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LODrdAvQxrY


----------



## imfree

Drifting in from Mom's TV in 
the living room:
Lawrence Welk-Adios, Au Revior...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWcBz4qJ_kU


----------



## MattB

Eagles- Witchy Woman


----------



## imfree

Supertramp-Even In The Quietest Moments
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XBBCunspKc


----------



## MattB

Fludd- Cousin Mary

If you're under 30 and non-Canadian you probably have never heard it.

(If you're Canadian and over 30, you've heard it but didn't know who sang it...you can thank me later.)


----------



## imfree

You ripple like a river, when I pluck 
your body like a string(@4:01).:smitten:

Jefferson Starship-Miracles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRXqN9JBaPA&feature=related


----------



## imfree

Adorable Bobcat Purring Loudly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHLvixCxRfQ&feature=related


----------



## Adamantoise

Xenotransplantation by Malignancy. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lady Gaga - Alejandro


----------



## Adamantoise

The theme to 'Twin Peaks'.


----------



## MattB

Quicksilver Messenger Service- Fresh Air


----------



## lalatx

I Come From The Water- The Toadies


----------



## Lovelyone

These Words-Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## imfree

It's A Beautiful Day-White Bird(live-1971)
WARNING-Vivid psychedelic color show-
LSD flashback-prone individuals should 
not click link!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0J77CRMeTA


Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lBNIiCMu7I


----------



## rellis10

Mr Writer - Stereophonics

As a non-too-subtle way of trying to get myself in the mood for writing


----------



## Rojodi

Sort of a '70s throwback while writing. Andy Gibb, the Bee Gees, Earth, Wind and Fire; some Herb Alpert off the Rise album.


----------



## imfree

The O'Jays-I Love Music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgXXnEC_37w


----------



## MattB

Lovin' Spoonful- Younger Girl


----------



## imfree

Melanie Safka-Ring The Living Bell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf5PnEEmOTw

A beautiful lament of the lonely:
Melanie Safka-Leftover Wine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om5ajerQGS0


----------



## MattB

Arsis- Sable Rising


----------



## imfree

The Doobie Brothers-Listen To The Music
(Live At Budokan 1993)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGfEm3q4S3o


----------



## Adamantoise

The opening theme music to the movie 'Cannibal Holocaust' by Riz Ortolani.


----------



## littlefairywren

Better - Tom Baxter

One of the sweetest wee love songs I have ever heard 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_h_wZQjVvY


----------



## Adamantoise

Bleed by Blitz. :bow:


----------



## imfree

The New Vaudeville Band-
Winchester Cathedral

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkIJQxzuc8A&p=37B5EDDAD9EA623C&playnext=1&index=37

Here's a pic of one of those old electromagnet
field speakers that made those antique radios
sound like megaphones.

Another pic, a shot of Mom's antique repro. 

View attachment speaker_side RCA-224_ wb sm.jpg


View attachment Radio antique repro.jpg


----------



## Captain Save

Cities in Dust - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm now listening to the theme tune to Stephen Kings' "Christine".


----------



## MattB

Wintersun- Sleeping Stars


----------



## rellis10

Fix You - Coldplay

Coldplay haters be quiet! I love this song


----------



## imfree

Boston-Foreplay/Long Time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTFD5DZwK7g


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm on a Nine Inch Nails kick.


----------



## CastingPearls

Kiss on My Lips - Hall & Oats http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQUMDoZ4VCg


----------



## littlefairywren

Wow - Kate Bush


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Captain Save said:


> Cities in Dust - Siouxsie and the Banshees



Woot! In dreampop heaven, listening to the new School of Seven Bells, Windstorm.


----------



## imfree

The Beatles-Two Of Us
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBaYFdJfU_g


----------



## willowmoon

Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice Baby


----------



## imfree

Foreigner-Cold As Ice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQaCy2lgb0I


----------



## rellis10

Just downloaded a few new albums which i intend to listen to very soon...but at the moment it's...

My Life - Billy Joel


----------



## CastingPearls

Every Time I Close My Eyes - Babyface
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbrSO81KhBY&ob=av2e


----------



## imfree

Nightranger-Eddie's Coming Out Tonight
Live, In Japan, 1983
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR44JDTUgR0


----------



## CastingPearls

My Heart is Calling ~ Whitney Houston
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waQiUB3oYOI


----------



## Mathias

The 'Confession Scene' from Law Abiding Citizen.


----------



## imfree

VLF Sounds
http://www.spaceweather.com/glossary/inspire.html


----------



## HappyFA75

Now Playing: Vanilla Ice - "I Love You." Dancing, as well. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXzI9aKmJ6g&ob=av2e


----------



## rellis10

River of Dreams - Billy Joel


----------



## HappyFA75

"Loving You" by Minnie Ripperton.

"La la la la la!
La la la la la!"


----------



## imfree

Garth Brooks-Shameless(Biily Joel)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXm6jN9H1v8


----------



## imfree

HappyFA75 said:


> "Loving You" by Minnie Ripperton.
> 
> "La la la la la!
> La la la la la!"



Minnie was the Gal who dominated 
the Whistle Register with power and
control! Rest In Peace, Minnie.

Minnie Riperton's High Notes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lUCG3TQ7f8


----------



## g-squared

Sir Lucious Left Foot... The son of Chico Dusty - Big Boi.

Excellent album from start to finish.


----------



## imfree

The Small Faces-Itchycoo Park
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCYbuj60aiA


----------



## MattB

Shakin' All Over- The Guess Who (Or "Chad Allen and the Expressions" if you want to split hairs...)

Five years before "American Woman" and it's still, in my opinion, a way cooler tune. Canuck rock at it's finest, for real!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koArHqulo3A

(Kind of "Raveonettes"- like, but from 40+ years before..:bow:.)


----------



## imfree

The Doobie Brothers-Natural Thing
http://www.myspace.com/doobiebrothers/music/albums/the-captain-and-me-9789300


----------



## MattB

Buffalo Springfield- Questions


----------



## watts63

Kisida Kyodan & The Akebosi Rockets: Highschool of the Dead (it's a zombie anime if you don't know) Theme Song.

That song rocks!


----------



## imfree

Quicksilver Messenger Service-
Just For Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIAbVmwRBhw&p=857F23C5A3363F1E&playnext=1&index=7


----------



## MattB

Queen- I'm In Love With My Car


----------



## george83

Iron Maiden - The Final Frontier


----------



## imfree

REO Speedwagon-Golden Country
(Live from "You Get What You Play For")
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDZ7s68LmCk


----------



## spiritangel

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.freebasicsalbum.com%2F&h=d6427

the free live album the basics are giving away, its just sooo catchy and fun cant seem to stop listening to it at the moment


----------



## Captain Save

Roadhouse Blues - Crystal Method remix

It's from the Sons of Anarchy commercials that have been on tv lately; at least that's where _I_ heard it first.


----------



## imfree

Blues Image-Ride, Captain, Ride
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLOMAanlIU


----------



## CastingPearls

When Did You Fall in Love With Me ~ Chris Rice

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dVvnsjFjFk


----------



## imfree

(Christian)
Casting Crowns-Stained Glass Masquerade
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRUJrjUGGfg

Woo-hoo!!!, Melanie Hall really puts her heart
into her vocals!!!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Cat Power, Metal Heart. For me and Will.

Lyrics:

Losing the star without a sky.
Losing the reasons why.
You're losing the calling you've been faking,
And I'm not kidding.

It's damned if you don't, it's damned if you do.
Be true 'cause they'll lock you up in a sad, sad zoo.
Oh hidy-hidy-hidy, what'cha tryin' to prove?
By hidy-hidy-hiding, you're not worth a thing.

Sew your fortunes on a string.
Blue smoke will take
A very violent flight.
And you will be changed, and everything.
And you will be in a very sad, sad zoo.

I once was lost, but now I'm found. 
Was blind, but now I see you.
How selfish of you 
To believe in the meaning of all the bad dreaming.

Metal heart, you're not hiding.
Metal heart, you're not worth a thing.
Metal heart, you're not hiding.
Metal heart, you're not worth a thing.


----------



## HappyFA75

Owl City - "Vanilla Twilight."

.. Now Enigma - "Sadness"


----------



## imfree

A.K.A. Li'l S**t, Mew-Hoo, and 
ThreepoundTerror (Alleigh Khat) 
Purring. You Tube Video soon.:happy:


----------



## willowmoon

Kissing A Fool - George Michael


----------



## imfree

Just the usual noises, VLF Earth noises, 
around here.

'86 vintage Technics SA-350 Stereo Receiver 
with new Perf-Board Piracy Power Amp 
assembly, obsolete (mono, analog) TV Sound 
Tuner removed, and built-in VLF Receiver
board.

New VLF Board is on right, top of chassis rear
apron, above input/output jacks.

Woo-hoo, more pumpin' for da toonz and
better EarthNoises 4 da Loop Ranch,
Happy Trails 2 me!:happy: 

View attachment Technics SA-350 with vlf wb lg.jpg


View attachment Tech SA-350 inside wb sm.jpg


----------



## Mishty

Ode to Billy Joe - Bobbie Gentry


----------



## imfree

Shangri Las-Leader Of The Pack
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa4WzE_CrdY


----------



## MattB

Beatles- "Girl" from Rubber Soul.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZshCZndWmco

I tend to go back and forth between Rubber Soul and Revolver as to which is my fave Beatles LP. The jury is still out, but both are masterpieces.:bow:


----------



## imfree

The Cyrkle-Red Rubber Ball
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThH9UrJiG4o


----------



## MattB

Moby Grape- Motorcycle Irene


----------



## imfree

Waylon Jennings-Nashville Rebel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PTkHrf2LpA


----------



## Jay West Coast

Mumford and Sons (who are amazing, btw)


----------



## Weeze

Jay West Coast said:


> Mumford and Sons (who are amazing, btw)



YES.
Little Lion Man is amazing.


----------



## imfree

Peter, Paul, And Mary-Autumn To May
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ND7W7Yxo7GU

Ann And Nancy Wilson-Autumn To May
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYJ2T88rpbU&feature=related
(The Gals from Heart do it well, too.)


----------



## Mishty

Wonderwall - Cat Power.  (god i wanna marry her pwease)


----------



## imfree

Bon Jovi-You Give Love A Bad Name
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ&ob=av2e

*No jokes about my Ex, I won't
do it.


----------



## imfree

The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra-
Stairway To Heaven
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG6bgdQn684&feature=related


----------



## imfree

Ed Alleyne Johnson-Freebird
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlgAwpSgSEk


----------



## MattB

The Doors- Summer's Almost Gone


----------



## Adamantoise

Symphony No.9 in E minor 'From The New World' (3rd Movement) by Antonín Dvo&#345;ák.


----------



## willowmoon

"Atomic" by Blondie.


----------



## Adamantoise

Kagato's Organ Recital from the 'Tenchi Muyo' original series.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Listening to the same two songs on repeat all day:

Love the way you Lie - Eminem Feat. Rihanna
Second Chance - Shinedown


----------



## imfree

When I was young, set beside me,
my only son...

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Simple Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ClLKUKQ_zQ


----------



## MattB

Supersuckers- Gold Top


----------



## imfree

Simon And Garfunkle-At The Zoo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0uO5RKI-S8


----------



## 0nlnn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NeQ1h6lzLI
Holst's The Planets Op.32 Mars, the Bringer of War


----------



## imfree

Don MClean-Vincent
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dipFMJckZOM


Don MClean-The Grave
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4G2iKDzHrs


----------



## CastingPearls

Sign Your Name - Terence Trent D'Arby

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xmi_qbUGCKo&feature=related


----------



## imfree

Janice Joplin-Cry Baby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDIaDS9HhMw


----------



## rellis10

I Bet You Look Good On The Dance Floor - Arctic Monkeys

It's on the radio


----------



## PeanutsInColor

"Karma Chameleon" by Boy George.\\Karma-karma-karma-karma-karma chameleon....


----------



## willowmoon

"Tempted" by Duran Duran.


----------



## spiritangel

still being held in thrall by the Basics the fact it was a free live album is a bonus cause I would pay for it its awesome

oh and sir cliff richard watched his 50th concert tonight and was shocked by how much I enjoyed it and knew most of the songs


----------



## freakyfred

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2O1ZxnmOX4

Lady Gaga before Lady Gaga. She should do stuff like this again. It's great.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

In kind of a hazy, blue mood on this Saturday morning. Time for Slowdive.


----------



## Cece Larue

Murderdolls - Blood Stained Valentine

I'm so in love with this new album!


----------



## CastingPearls

I Can't Make You Love Me ~ Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Punkin1024

The Hollies Greatest Hits - particularly - The Air That I Breathe.


----------



## Captain Save

Woke Up This Morning - Alabama 3


It's the theme from the Sopranos.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

On Repeat:

Theory of a Deadman: Bad Girlfriend [:wubu:]
Nickleback: S.E.X
Lordi: Who's Your Daddy?
Buckcherry: Crazy Bitch
3 OH 3 Feat. Katy Perry: Starstruck


----------



## PeanutsInColor

The song in my signature.. Switchfoot "Your Love is a song."

Caution: THIS SONG MAY TURN IN TO YOUR FAVORITE SONG!! Rock version of Owl City


----------



## imfree

Sonny And Cher-Bang Bang
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzwKVOpoBtE


----------



## Adamantoise

Dressed To Kill theme music by Pino Donnagio. Again.
Before this,I heard 'You Too Can Have Your Own Cranklab' by Harakiri-a death/grind band.


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NwBucXbRa8


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I'm feeling a little disappointed that I'm not at the FYF festival right now, where a bunch of indie bands are performing at the LA State Historic Park in downtown LA. I'm not much of an outdoor music fest fan, though, and didn't want to hang around all day just waiting for my favorite bands to play, some not until 9 p.m. Ah, well. Just listening to some Best Coast and School of Seven Bells, in lieu of seeing them live.


----------



## MattB

Queen- Brighton Rock


----------



## rellis10

Boys of Summer - Don Henley

Beautiful song, just beautiful.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"City" by Hollywood Undead


----------



## watts63

Montell Jordan - What you won't do for love.


----------



## rellis10

Dont Fear The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult

All i can hear is Christopher Walken's voice saying "I Gotta Have More Cowbell!" over and over!


----------



## watts63

Terence Blanchard Quintet - Roemello's Theme

I love Sugar Hill.


----------



## imfree

This one was playing in that OR at 7:34am
on the day my Kiddo was born...

Survivor-Burning Heart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL3lJfpenAc&feature=related


----------



## littlefairywren

How 'Bout Us - Champaign


----------



## imfree

Rupert Holmes-Escape
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVdhZwK7cS8


----------



## Munchausen

Don't Fight It - 10 Years
Hooked on this song right now...


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Tripping the light fantastic with more Slowdive this morning, on my way to Souvlaki Space Station.


----------



## watts63

Orgazmo - Now you're a man.

A LOL song.


----------



## CastingPearls

Killing Me Softly ~ The Fugees
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YAEWrnOtrY


----------



## Mishty

World without love - Jonah Smith :bow:


----------



## imfree

Today's forecast calls for Blue Skies...
Electric Light Orchestra-Mr. Blue Sky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjPqsDU0j2I 

View attachment ELO out of the blue.jpg


----------



## Mishty

gonna get along without you now - she and him


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"My Dick" by Mickey Avalon


----------



## Adamantoise

Boneyard by Impetigo.


----------



## imfree

Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers-I Won't Back Down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvlTJrNJ5lA&ob=av2n



*The ChiaHeads haven't gone away!


----------



## MattB

SRV and Double Trouble- Cold Shot


----------



## Adamantoise

The theme to 'Phantasm' by Fred Myrow-effectively creepy,and for my money one of the best horror themes I've heard. It was featured near the end of a song by swedish death metallers Entombed named 'Left Hand Path' on the album of the same name.


----------



## Mishty

Pinball Wizard - Pete Townshend


----------



## imfree

Harry Chapin-Taxi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5dwksSbD34


----------



## PeanutsInColor

Gary Wright - "Dream Weaver" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT-PfoUatIo


----------



## imfree

PeanutsInColor said:


> Gary Wright - "Dream Weaver"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT-PfoUatIo



That link got me Wayne's World, in German.
Here's one from 2006.

Gary Wright-Dream Weaver(2006)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Hdx9JjzDfo&feature=related


----------



## watts63

Makino Yui - You are my love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rn2vrTx_5Wc


----------



## Adamantoise

Cranial Incubation by Lust Of Decay.


----------



## AuntHen

Misguided Ghosts by Paramore


----------



## imfree

I'm a comin' home, my baby 
justa' wrote me a letter.

The Boxtops-The Letter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQaUs5J2wdI


----------



## MattB

Canned Heat- Rollin' and Tumblin'


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Flowers on the Wall
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBNyAvT2lRM


----------



## HappyFA75

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Flowers on the Wall
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBNyAvT2lRM



"Island In the Sun" by Weezer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnAy_ba-3Pg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HappyFA75 said:


> "Island In the Sun" by Weezer
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnAy_ba-3Pg



West End Girls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd_K6Yk4-oE


----------



## Adamantoise

Was just listening to 'This Is Hardcore' by Pulp for the first time in years-I had forgotten how cool that song is. :bow:


----------



## watts63

Morning of Remembrance - Bleach Original Soundtrack


----------



## imfree

Heart-Magic Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vlAdMeZSfw


----------



## runningman

Bat for lashes - Two suns


----------



## imfree

Heart-Dreamboat Annie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLoMej34zvA


----------



## mimosa

You can say yuck if you want.....

But I am listening to anything by the Black Eyed Peas. 

I like their upbeat music. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUFsQ5lTo6g&playnext=1&videos=ZhnJmgr1NlA&feature=artistob


----------



## CPProp

Just chilling listening to North - Paul Mounsey from album Nahoo Too


----------



## imfree

(Christian)
Kim Hill-(With a little love) She'll Come Around
http://www.rhapsody.com/kim-hill/brave-heart


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> Heart-Dreamboat Annie
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLoMej34zvA


 
"Heading out this mornin', into the sun..."

This is what I'd call a "Station Wagon" song, meaning that it makes me think of being in the backseat of my parents station wagon as a kid while this played on the radio...

Currently listening to...

Everly Brothers- Cathy's Clown

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPSuJfLGKGQ


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme music from 'Revenge Of The Dead' (From compilation album 'Horror Graffiti').


----------



## spiritangel

have moved on from the basics (still digging them though) to 

Mat McHugh and the blackbirds (he is from the Beutiful Girls )

and amazingly another artist giving away his music http://matmchughandtheblackbird.bandcamp.com/

it is a great album and I am totally loving this whole free music thing feeling quite lucky atm


----------



## Adamantoise

Kingdom Of Corpses by Lust Of Decay from the eponymous album. Throughout the track the music is fast,guitars riffing furiously and drums banging frantically with the accompaniment of Jay Barnes' course vocals-this track conjures an image in my head of being chased out of an ancient,crumbling tomb by a rotten hoard of the undead,their decomposing limbs reaching and scraping the back of my neck...


----------



## MattB

Black Sabbath- Children Of The Grave

Listening to the entire Master of Reality CD...


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Black Sabbath- Children Of The Grave
> 
> Listening to the entire Master of Reality CD...



Great stuff! Here's another. Yah, I've
more than my share of this stuff! A
trip through DimmerLand is some
relief, but...

Black Sabbath-Solitude
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsRqgek0Gr8


----------



## zander86

Have Heart - Armed With A Mind


----------



## it's only me

k-ci & jojo -all my life cd


----------



## Adamantoise

A cover version of 'Lunatic Of God's Creation' as performed by Lust Of Decay-originally written and performed by Deicide.


----------



## rellis10

Wonderful Life by Hurts

My current favorite band. I love their Happiness album


----------



## Adamantoise

Going for something a little lighter now,with 'Man Of Mystery' by The Shadows-one of my personal favorite tunes.


----------



## mimosa

*Ever since he heard it in a commercial, my son can not get enough of this song.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GluCM_ggMvw&feature=PlayList&p=FDC6971DD9515C42&index=0&playnext=1

*


----------



## Adamantoise

Drum 'n' bass track-Sidestepper by Amorphous. It's pretty neat and dream-like,check it out (if you're into that sort of thing). :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

This one again....

Jennifer Lopez- I'm Glad (Paul Oakenfeld Perfecto Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53v6Ot0uSas


----------



## MattB

Queen- The Prophet's Song


----------



## LovelyLiz

Neko Case.

Which is fine with me. But apparently it's the only music they are allowed to play in this semi-hipster coffee shop I'm doing work at in Hollywood.

Neko Case. OVER and OVER.


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> "Heading out this mornin', into the sun..."
> 
> This is what I'd call a "Station Wagon" song, meaning that it makes me think of being in the backseat of my parents station wagon as a kid while this played on the radio...
> 
> Currently listening to...
> 
> Everly Brothers- Cathy's Clown
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPSuJfLGKGQ



Hahaha, back in '76, when I lived in Tuscon, I thought
the Gals were singing "Heading out this morning in 
Tuscon."!

Everly Brothers- Cathy's Clown has nice crunchy bass.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sinead OConnor and Ghostland- Guide Me God
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVjRO8yQ0Xg


----------



## Tanuki

Frank Zappa - Billy the Mountain


----------



## Adamantoise

Artist: Scorngrain
Album: Cyberwarmachine
Track: "Dawn Of Hypocrite God" :bow:


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- China Cat Sunflower

The studio version from Aoxomoxoa...


----------



## imfree

Donovan-First There Is A Mountain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37EyJRi63Yk


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> Donovan-First There Is A Mountain
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37EyJRi63Yk


 
...then there isn't, then there is...



Currently listening to the Kinks- Animal Farm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqJR5aPzucc


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> ...then there isn't, then there is...
> 
> 
> 
> Currently listening to the Kinks- Animal Farm
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqJR5aPzucc




Yep, Matt, that song reminds me of that saying, "lights are on, but...".
Sadly with me and because of Murphy's Law, the lights were always
intermittent, going on and off by themselves when things got really
crazy. First there is a mountain, then there isn't, then there is!


----------



## Adamantoise

Music from various horror/thriller films-Theme from Dario Argento's "Inferno" by Keith Emerson.


----------



## imfree

Aaaah, such sweet laboratory sounds, music
to my ears!!!

Bobby Boris Pickett-Monster Mash
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0R_oDEvYUY

*Played on a linear-tracking turntable, to boot!
Classic vinyl at it's best.:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

The epic 'Duelling Banjos' from the movie Deliverance.


----------



## Mishty

"home" - Foo Fighters


----------



## imfree

Survivor-Is This Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URR5U-97tCo


----------



## Adamantoise

Artist: Lust Of Decay
Album: Kingdom Of Corpses
Track: 'Cranial Incubation' :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Say Goodnight (It's Time for Love), Pts. 1 & 2 - The Isley Brothers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWPnkNUKY9M


----------



## imfree

Sally Chatfield-Hurt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhomfNCrMcw

From Australia's X Factor

WOW!!!:bow: Sally's got the stuff & showed them
how it's done. She sings from a place of hurt with
such intensity and style!:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Love - Laura Doyle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9rD9KBd_VM


----------



## Adamantoise

Artist: The Bloodhound Gang
Album: Use Your Fingers
Track: 'You're Pretty When I'm Drunk'


----------



## imfree

Mickey Gilley-The Girls All Get Prettier At Closing Time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zDGqLyTNy0

It's Country, but true!

Hahaha, "nine foot tall and bullet-proof!"!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Just finished "Ten Thousand Fists" by Disturbed.

Now it's: "Who's your Daddy" by Lordi


----------



## lalatx

Gimme Shelter- The Rolling Stones


----------



## imfree

The Lovin' Spoonful-Rain On The Roof
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwDh-xea40s


----------



## Mishty

Fast Car - Tracy Chapman live and older with her soulful voice almost to a whiskey whisper...mmhmmm


----------



## snuggletiger

Jerry Lewis doing the ANNOUNCERS TEST which I think if I had mastered in any way shape or form, would get me of the Singles thread.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06D1F5-4Atc


----------



## Saoirse

I Hear Them All by Old Crow Medicine Show

this band owns my soul. :wubu:

this song in particular has some pretty powerful influences. its all about religion, greed and power. pretty pertinent to whats going on in the world these days. I love the very last verse... basically all religions are based on the same principles and should be able to get along...

I Hear Them All (live)

I hear the crying of the hungry in the deserts where they're wandering.
Hear them crying out for heaven's own benevolence upon them.
Hear destructive power prevailing, I hear fools falsely hailing.
To the crooked wits of tyrants when they call.

I hear them all
I hear them all
I hear them all

I hear the sounds of tearing pages and the roar of burning paper.
All the crimes in acquisitions turn to air and ash and vapor.
And the rattle of the shackle far beyond emancipators.
And the loneliest who gather in their stalls.

I hear them all
I hear them all
I hear them all

So while you sit and whistle Dixie with your money and your power.
I can hear the flowers a-growin in the rubble of the towers.
I hear leaders quit their lying
I hear babies quit their crying.

I hear soldiers quit their dying, one and all.

I hear them all
I hear them all
I hear them all

I hear the tender words from Zion, I hear Noah's waterfall.
Hear the gentle lamb of Judah sleeping at the feet of Buddha.
And the prophets from Elijah to the old Paiute Wovoka.
Take their places at the table when they're called.

I hear them all
I hear them all
I hear them all


----------



## Adamantoise

March Of The Plague by Abscess.


----------



## MattB

The Turtles- Eleanor..."gee I think you're swell..."

Love it, but I think it's time to put the heavier stuff on...


----------



## imfree

We're on the eve of destruction. If the Earth's
magnetic polarity does suddenly reverse in
2012. like some scientists think, we really could
be on the eve of destruction!

Barry McGuire-Eve Of Destruction
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOpErJWSIg0&NR=1

World Wile Pole Shift 2012
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ_ewJLxkcI&feature=related

(Severely Hellfire/Brimstone preaching)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Got a whole playlist of varied stuff up. But right now?

The Final Countdown - Europe.


----------



## Dmitra

Hands - The Raconteurs


----------



## lalatx

Fast As You Can- Fiona Apple


----------



## imfree

Asia-Heat Of The Moment
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYZq_DlRBHQ&feature=related


----------



## littlefairywren

How Come, How Long - Baby Face

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_lsfo8L5UU&ob=av2e


----------



## Mishty

If I Die Young - the band perry


:wubu:


----------



## imfree

Blood, Sweat, And Tears-I Love You
More Than You'll Ever Know
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd2LSKL9Yjs


----------



## willowmoon

"Slow Like Honey" by Fiona Apple.


----------



## HappyFA75

"Rise Up" by Yves LaRock ft. Jaba


----------



## sarie

best coast - 'so gone'. happysad.


----------



## HappyFA75

John Mayer - "Say"

_"Take all of your wated honor. Every little past frustration.
Take all of your so-called problems. Better put em in 'quotations.'
Say what you need to say. x8
Walkin like a one may army
Fightin with the shadows in your head. 
Livin out the same old moment.
Knowin youd be better off instead, if you could only...
Say what you need to say. x8"_


----------



## willowmoon

"Dancing Queen" by Abba.


----------



## imfree

Ray Stevens-Mississippi Squirrel Revival

*On cassette, from an (yech!!!)
off-center 45(RPM record).


----------



## spiritangel

http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/listen/mp3s.htm

a bunch of up and comming music/artists from all over the globe more free mp3 downloads and really loving most of it totally


----------



## Proner

J'aime plus Paris - Thomas Dutronc 

If you like French accent you will melt hearing this


----------



## MattB

Yardbirds- Evil Hearted You

Twangy...


----------



## Dance_Epidemic

Violent Femmes - 'Please Do Not Go' 

I love this whole album to bits.


----------



## Adamantoise

Oral Asphyxiation by Lust Of Decay. :bow:


----------



## imfree

Charlie Daniels Band-Blind Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl5kLum1RZA


----------



## Adamantoise

90% Of Me Is You by Gwen McCrae.


----------



## HappyFA75

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhLOOdI23bE

*Dancin* :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

All Day Thinkin' - Baby Face

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCxjonwZC6Y


----------



## imfree

America-Lonely People
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRDnEqW1vAc


----------



## MattB

Pink Floyd- Interstellar Overdrive


----------



## imfree

Blue Oyster Cult-I Love The Night
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izjl-FODymg&p=9F5FF791E57038B6&playnext=1&index=23


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Foamy the squirrel.


----------



## cinnamitch

Tommy Tucker- High Heel Sneakers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD57xU3zumI&feature=related


----------



## imfree

Billy Joel-It's Still Rock N Roll To Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eAQa4MOGkE&ob=av2e

parody


Weird Al Yankovic-It's Still Billy Joel To Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqg2rClfLIc&feature=fvw


----------



## Proner

Song for starting the day: Barracuda - King Pleasure and the Biscuit Boys


----------



## imfree

Stevie Nicks-Bella Donna
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWXyveWT9wM&feature=related


----------



## Ample Pie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsXhQfIZD2c

it makes me think of flowers trying to grow while someone bangs on a piano.


----------



## Mishty

We're gonna be friends - the white stripes

god i loved this album when it first came out.... i miss the old stripes.


----------



## swedishiron

BAD CITY - Welcome to the Wasteland (new group, excellent music!, saw them open for the Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Inkubus Sukkubus - Vampyra


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Low, A Little Argument With Myself.


----------



## HappyFA75

The Weepies "World Spins Madly On" (from soundtrack of show The Riches, an FX series that was great, but cancelled halfway into second season.) This song was in the finale.


----------



## Ample Pie

HappyFA75 said:


> The Weepies "World Spins Madly On" (from soundtrack of show The Riches, an FX series that was great, but cancelled halfway into second season.) This song was in the finale.



Anything by The Weepies is worth a listen. I was in a Weepies mood about 3 weeks ago--listened to a lot of _Gotta Have You_ and I never ever tire of _Jolene_.


----------



## Adamantoise

From Beyond by Massacre (listening on youtube).


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm Yours - The Script


Such a beautiful song -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBiWBx7JOsI


----------



## Dmitra

Keep a Cool Head - Desmond Dekker


----------



## imfree

Cream-White Room
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGZeqwdWoeo


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Sora" from Escaflowne
:wubu: Soooo Beautiful :wubu:


----------



## MattB

Bauhaus- In The Flat Field


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"The Earth Is My Mother" by Libana [I think?]


----------



## imfree

Kraftwerk-Autobahn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gChOifUJZMc


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Earth, The Air, The Fire, The Water Return ~ I dunno who it's by. .


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I'm as happy as a pig in shit that my upstairs neighbors are moving out. They can go terrorize some other apartment tenants. Time to party! Primal Scream: Loaded.


----------



## imfree

Melanie-Peace Will Come
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TdmZZ36fiw


----------



## Ample Pie

Tuxedo of Ashes by Winterpills. Can't wait to own it.


----------



## littlefairywren

6 Underground - Sneaker Pimps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrvk1bmTayg


----------



## imfree

U2-In The Name Of Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHcP4MWABGY&ob=av2e


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I did not have any fun today. I spent the morning doing laundry, and the afternoon doing some damn online training thing for work. There has been no joy in my life today.  Which is why, at this moment, I need to hear from brother Nick Cave to do some serious soul stirring and remind me of all that's good in life. There She Goes My Beautiful World.


----------



## willowmoon

Listening to "Hunting High And Low" by a-ha .....


----------



## littlefairywren

Utopia by Goldfrapp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OB5Qoy8JHdI


----------



## Proner

Golden Skans - Klaxons


----------



## imfree

The Now-Teenage Lament 74

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UosK7vEt9Jg

Alice Cooper's song, TechnoGeekism,
at it's finest, a great recording made
in a tiny bedroom on a Fostex 8 
track (8 channel studio type) tape 
deck.


----------



## rellis10

Learn To Fly - Foo Fighters

First good song my MP3 players spat out while on shuffle. The rest have been average or rubbish songs from albums i have only for a couple of songs.


----------



## daddyoh70

Old Dirt Road - John Lennon, Album: Walls and Bridges
One of my favorite songs to just sit back and relax to.
Old Dirt Road


----------



## LillyBBBW

When I Am Queen - Jack Off Jill


----------



## SMA413

Michael Buble... I'm in need of some jazzy, chill music.


----------



## Mishty

God save me from myself.... 


More like Her - Miranda Lambert

Old Soul -Thea Gilmore

Only Exception - Paramore

Wonderwall - Cat Power.


----------



## Proner

Shoot the runner - Kasabian


----------



## Christov

This.

I always listen to angry Lennon songs when I'm feeling grumpy.


----------



## imfree

Bon Jovi-Have A Nice Day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCg2BoKiuOM&ob=av2e


----------



## Lovelyone

a Joyce Meyer podcast.


----------



## Rojodi

The political song:

"Would I Lie To You"
Charles and Eddie


----------



## imfree

Hayseed Dixie-Black Magic Woman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCqGfblv0zw


Good song and a great audio/video recording!
Hayseed Dixie-Holiday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xchVEK86i1U&feature=related


----------



## Rojodi

Love and Kisses
"Thank God It's Friday"


----------



## imfree

Myron Floren-The Chicken Dance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdPKbuoyG3w


----------



## littlefairywren

TLC - Creep

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtmtELlo6pk


----------



## qwertyman173

Ralph Vaughan Williams - English Folk Song Suite

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw1j0NsIIeE

Happy memories


----------



## Lovelyone

The Sunshine song (live version) --Jason Mraz


----------



## Proner

Est-ce-que c'est ça? - M.


----------



## Ample Pie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5rK574swXc


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Feeling a little emptied out and full of ennui today. Time for some Mazzy Star.


----------



## CastingPearls

Just makes me happy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJnD-P7Gfs4


----------



## willowmoon

"Skin Divers" by Duran Duran. 

I know ... something by Duran Duran .... SHOCKING!


----------



## Adamantoise

Holocaust by Amulance-lead singer sounds a bit like Bruce Dickenson,lol.


----------



## mccormick

I dont know if yall would like it, it's like techo / remix stuff..

Mt Eden Dubstep - Hide and Seek (HD)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09N0XkPWZBU


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sex on Fire - Kings of Leon


----------



## CastingPearls

Love Song ~ Elton John http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14nD-QMjFvI&feature=related


----------



## Adamantoise

Serpent Of The Deep by Deathchain. I had forgotten which CD of mine this track was on,and boy was I pleased when I found it-I'm reading the lyrics.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Little House - Amanda Seyfried


----------



## willowmoon

The "Moulin Rouge!" soundtrack.


----------



## imfree

(Christian) Amy Grant-That's What Love Is For
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLVV2TaI4Wo&ob=av2e


----------



## Captain Save

Aquaboogie - George Clinton and Parliament

just because the piano stands out so regally against a backdrop of unadulterated funk!


----------



## Adamantoise

Bleed by Blitz-I love this track.


----------



## littlefairywren

No One - Alicia Keys


----------



## willowmoon

"Bang A Gong (Get It On)" by The Power Station.


----------



## CastingPearls

Come On, Come On ~ Mary Chapin Carpenter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wJ-p0jyPx8


----------



## thirtiesgirl

The ugly bugly has risen its frightful head, a bit sooner than expected, but here nonetheless. November Spawned a Monster, Steven Patrick Morrissey and Mary Margaret O'Hara.


----------



## imfree

Def Leppard-Bringing On Heartbreak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fqGpby5Cds&feature=fvst


----------



## Adamantoise

_This Is Hardcore _by Pulp.

I'm going to look for some 80's thrash metal on youtube.


----------



## evilvampire

Listening to some banging progressive trance right now..... I like to DJ so yeh i know it typically gives people headaches but hey thast my style


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Reliving my past as a miserable, romantic child. Cocteau Twins, The Spangle Maker.


----------



## MattB

Queen- Death On Two Legs


----------



## imfree

The Doors-Ships With Sails
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbLFrdXlAcs


----------



## littlefairywren

Make Me Say It Again Girl - The Isley Brothers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHH_EMeRjGA

This is music!


----------



## willowmoon

"Pretty Vegas" by INXS.


----------



## imfree

Billy Squier-In The Dark
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW_-pwmXy-0

Life isn't easy from the singular side
Down in the hole some emotions are hard to hide:doh:
It's your decision it's a chance that you take
It's on your head it's a habit that's hard to break
Do you need a friend an' would you tell no lies
Would you take me in an' are you lonely in the dark

In the dark (3X)

You never listen to the voices inside
They fill your ears as you run to a place to hide
You're never sure if the illusion is real
You pinch yourself but the mem'ries are all you feel
Can you break away from your alibis
Can you make a play will you meet me in the dark

In the dark (5X)

Don'tcha need me, hey hey
Don'tcha need me, oh yea
Don'tcha leave me, hey hey
Don'tcha need me, oh yea


You take no interest no opinion's too dear
You make the rounds and you try to be so sincere
You guard your hopes and you pocket your dreams
You'd trade it all to avoid an unpleasant scene
Can you face the fire when you see me there
Can you feel the fire will you love me in the dark

In the dark (8X)


----------



## Adamantoise

Why's Everybody Always Picking On Me? by The Bloodhound Gang.

Champion Sound by Q-Project.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Angels Fuck by Jack Off Jill


----------



## imfree

The Coasters-Charlie Brown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fyPIXnN0Hg


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody Knows - The Tony Rich Project

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CA2Pi4gYxQ


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I'm drowning in ennui and Atmosphere. Joy Division.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Love like Woe by The Ready Set

I love the beat of this song, I am addicted to it!


----------



## willowmoon

"Liar" by Megadeth.


----------



## Van Door

Brandon Flowers - "Crossfire"


----------



## Adamantoise

Tubular Bells (shortened version) by Mike Oldfield.
Stephen Kings' IT audiobook on YouTube.


----------



## imfree

Turn this long version, part 1 up, with about 6db boost
below 70hz and feel the floor tremble under your feet!!!

Mike Oldfield-Tubular Bells
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1wq_ZpHzNc


----------



## MattB

Neil Young- Tell Me Why

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlWbPrK_Ir4

I'd take "After The Gold Rush" over "Harvest" any day...


----------



## JulieD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce-5OWBNGNw
the prettiest version i have ever heard...


----------



## willowmoon

"Tempted" by Duran Duran.


----------



## Captain Save

Smoking Gun - Robert Cray


----------



## Adamantoise

Crush,Kill,Destroy - Sarcofago. :bow:


----------



## imfree

(Christian) Third Day-Love Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHzw4xnkgEQ

Performed in ASL, audio is noisy, but
otherwise good.


----------



## MattB

Death- Zero Tolerance


----------



## imfree

(Christian) Charlie Peacock-In The Light

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u18D39NhNs
Live at Songwriter Boot Camp-2008

DC Talk-In The Light(From Jesus Freak, author,
Charlie Peacock, sings at the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBFggzVyCM4


----------



## MattB

Dick Dale- Gypsy Fire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SVqFTYNPXA&p=05A57F43FEE65E27

I've always had an irresistible urge to do a surf guitar project, mark my words- it will happen...


----------



## Adamantoise

Whargoul by GWAR. Gonna listen to Sarcofago afterwards.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm Gonna Love You Too ~ Blondie


----------



## AmazingAmy

The whir of my overheated laptop and the buzz of a dying fly.


----------



## imfree

(Christian)Charlie Peacock-Is The Brightness Still In Me

Watch out for my muglyugly narrating at the
start of the video. You've been fairly warned!


SoundShooter Demo-Christian-Charlie Peacock-Brightness
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5FdpdWiN2Q


----------



## willowmoon

"Filthy/Gorgeous" by Scissor Sisters.


----------



## MattB

The Doors- My Eyes Have Seen You


----------



## willowmoon

"Crystal Ship" - Duran Duran's cover of the Doors' classic song


----------



## imfree

The Doors-Riders On The Storm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qRJIBtbc2c


I'd like to write a Science-Fiction Novel, Riders In
The Storm, about a clandestine, similar to HAARP,
government consPIRACY who uses the cover of
lightning sferics to hide the VLF emissions from their
dastardly equipment, and use this song for the movie
theme.


----------



## willowmoon

"The Humpty Dance" by Digital Underground. Wearing the t-shirt right now too.


----------



## MattB

The Doors- Alabama Song


----------



## Captain Save

Summoning of the Muse - Dead Can Dance

This song always brings to mind images of winter, like the snow drenched grounds of the hotel from The Shining; other than that, I like what they do with haunting voices and the complete absence of drum like instruments.
:happy:


----------



## MattB

Buffalo Springfield- Expecting To Fly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TIg16XS8S0

Three albums in less than three years, and not a clunker among them...


----------



## imfree

Here's another nice one.

Buffalo Springfield- Rock & Roll Woman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdGVleVi-9k&p=A79D3C6EC4726E66&playnext=1&index=23


----------



## Lovelyone

Patty Griffin-Heavenly Day


----------



## nykspree8

Everything Zen - Bush


----------



## MattB

Abigail Williams- Empyrean: Into The Cold Wastes


----------



## willowmoon

"Welcome Home" by King Diamond.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1ccbd_king-diamond-welcome-home_music

This song always cracks me up -- with the ridiculously high falsetto singing & the makeup he wears. CLASSIC.


----------



## lalatx

Back and Forth - The Bright Light Social Hour 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_qv21l3ILU


----------



## AuntHen

Lady Antebellum - Need You Now :happy:


----------



## FatAndProud

Dance of the Sugar Plum Faeries - Tchaikovsky Cover by Jack Conte (It gets suuuuuper awesome at 0:51!!!)

*Le sigh* If only I could find a talented man like him :wubu:


----------



## Fox

"Stormy" by Santana. :smitten:


----------



## MattB

Peter Gabriel- Solsbury Hill

I have never tired of this song...


----------



## Captain Save

Eminence Front - the Who


----------



## Buffie

Neon Trees - Animal

"Oh oh!
I want some more!
Oh Oh!
What are you waiting for?
Take a bite of my heart tonight."

http://bit.ly/9PBwih


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Gettin' my funky freak on to the Golden Age, TV on the Radio.


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> Lady Antebellum - Need You Now :happy:



Woot! That is my new fav at the moment, and I'm not really a country music fan. Good taste, darling B


----------



## goatboy

Good Lovin' Grateful Dead Version 

I have The GD channel on my dish at the moment.


----------



## littlefairywren

Come Back When You Can - Barcelona

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmAX8dqj_HU


----------



## willowmoon

fat9276 said:


> Lady Antebellum - Need You Now :happy:



If there was ever a song I'd want to see pushed off a cliff, this would be the one. I didn't mind it at first, but then I when I started hearing it at least twice an hour on the radio, I was like ok, enough already!

Oh, and I'm listening to Arcadia's "Goodbye Is Forever" right now.


----------



## Captain Save

Sandwiches - Detroit Grand Poobahs


----------



## Adamantoise

The Ruins and The Serene by Kammarheit. Dark ambience!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Too Little Too Early - Nicola Foti feat C Maddox

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW6T4YhLPKw


----------



## willowmoon

Episodes of "Spongebob Squarepants" while I work on the computer ...


----------



## Oldtimer76

Probably the best duet in the world:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyni32LvWm4


----------



## MattB

Black Flag- Wasted


----------



## imfree

The Who-Behind Blue Eyes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfuWXRZe9yA


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Since we're heading towards the spooky time, I've been listening to some ghostly murder ballads lately. As if Jack White's gorgeous supermodel wife Karen Elson couldn't be more perfect, she's also got a pretty good voice. The Ghost Who Walks.


----------



## littlefairywren

If I Knew Then - Lady Antebellum

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRlHLKxhY-s


----------



## imfree

The Allman Brothers Band-Blue Skies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEC5s3nzVzo


----------



## Twilley

Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HNY0rx2fw4


----------



## Adamantoise

Void Of Facial Tissue by Putrefied.
Floating In Concrete by Kalibas.


----------



## willowmoon

Wishing Well - Terence Trent D'Arby


----------



## Adamantoise

New Age by Blitz.

"And all I gotta say is the kids don't care." \m/


----------



## imfree

Whew!!!!, I held it in just long enough to 
not be a pest in another thread!!!

Smokey Robinson And The Miracles-
I Second That Emotion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_offujhg_tc


----------



## Adamantoise

Fire Water Burn by The Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## imfree

Sugarloaf-Don't Call Us, We'll Call You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3KeiPjbgcE


----------



## Captain Save

Everything but the Girl - Temperamental

I have a feeling I'm going to listen to the entire disc this afternoon; Tracey Thorn's voice is a weakness of mine.


----------



## MattB

Phish- Waste


----------



## littlefairywren

If Loving You Is Wrong - Luther Ingram


----------



## CPProp

Londonderry aire - Glen Miller


----------



## MattB

The Damned- New Rose


----------



## CastingPearls

It Had to Be You ~ Billie Holiday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwdC58OFcyE&feature=fvw


----------



## Captain Save

No Difference - Everything but the Girl


----------



## Christov

Easy like a Sunday mooooooooooorning.


----------



## imfree

Rod Stewart-Passion*

*Sounds and* FEELS* great
with a subwoofer cranked up.


----------



## mccormick

Julie London - Cry Me a River.


----------



## willowmoon

"God's Top Ten" by INXS.


----------



## CPProp

North Paul Mounsey www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkDU3x9o77I&feature=related


----------



## imfree

Herb Alpert And The Tijuana Brass-
A Taste Of Honey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDtD6nmqq1M


----------



## lalatx

Burn It Down- Awolnation


----------



## thirtiesgirl

More spooky time songs. Nick Cave, with the murderous Ballad of Robert Moore and Betty Coltrane.


----------



## Captain Save

Right now it's the Sun Always Shines on TV - A-ha

Later, if I can't sleep, I'll be exploring the electronica with female vocalists mentioned in the other music thread.


----------



## imfree

The Walker Brothers-The Sun Ain't Gonna' Shine Any More
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NQQkfsieWc


----------



## littlefairywren

Hell is Around the Corner - Tricky

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tWgD-1Blsw

This is an excellent song to listen to in a tub full of bubbles. Very relaxing.


----------



## willowmoon

"Extraordinary" by Liz Phair.


----------



## Adamantoise

The Laws Of The Scourge by Sarcofago.


----------



## imfree

Steppenwolf-Earschplittenloudenboomer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkpLo3FqAWw


----------



## Adamantoise

"Bleed" by Blitz-the bass guitar in this song is great and dominant. Great stuff-up next is "I Don't Need You".


----------



## Captain Save

Don't Look Back - Telepopmusik featuring Angela McCluskey


----------



## imfree

Blue Oyster Cult-Don't Fear The Reaper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ycOp67eLoM


----------



## CastingPearls

Teddy Pendergrass - It Don't Hurt Now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEI3HWqsZ4I


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Teddy Pendergrass - It Don't Hurt Now
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEI3HWqsZ4I



I adore this song!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Roam - The B-52's :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Foolish Heart - Steve Perry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-A8MSEB9rg


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Roam - The B-52's :wubu:



Which is funny considering I'm listening to "Love Shack" by The B-52's right now.


----------



## littlefairywren

Is This Love - Thomas Anderson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAcMWAGC6uk


----------



## Adamantoise

The Dreamer by Dr.S.Gatchet-pretty nifty Jungle.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

More spooky time songs. Bobby 'Boris' Pickett and The Monster Mash.


----------



## imfree

Bobby Boris Pickett-Graveyard Shift
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcaPqpFUy4U&feature=related


----------



## littlefairywren

Slave to Love - Bryan Ferry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH1CMCtV4to

I never get sick of this song...


----------



## AmazingAmy

Lips like licorice, tongue like candy, excuse me miss but can I get you out your panties?


----------



## MattB

The Adicts- Joker in the Pack

Feeling nostalgic for UK/DK...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8vLsln5gqw


----------



## shuefly pie

*Divorce Song*, Liz Phair


----------



## TwilightStarr

A mash up I found online that someone made, its the lyrics of Paramore's "That's What You Get" put to the music of "Pony" by Ginuwine! 

I can't quit listening to it, I love it!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Predatory Instincts by Lust of Decay. Love the Hellraiser IV sound sample at the beginning of this track,it really sets the mood.

From 2004 album _'Kingdom Of Corpses'_.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Want you to make me feel like Im the only girl in the world, like Im the only one that youll ever love, like Im the only one who knows your heart...


----------



## thirtiesgirl

More spooky time mewzik. Screamin' Jay Hawkins, I Put a Spell On You ('cuz you're miiiiiiiiiiiiiiine!).


----------



## imfree

BloodRock-DOA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KExNxttleaI


----------



## MattB

Coroner- Die By My Hand

Such an underrated band...


----------



## imfree

If the girls wanna' play, ya' better let 'em!!!

Christian comic, Chonda Pierce and Christian
singer, Sandi Patty show the kids what the
old Gals are made of!!!

Chonda Pierce And Sandi Patty-
The Girls Are Back In Town
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rttBc-a2dJU&feature=related


----------



## Adamantoise

Going Out Of My Head/The Weekend Starts Here by FatboySlim,from the 1996(!) album 'Better Living Through Chemistry'.


----------



## AuntHen

I Need You by America


----------



## Wild Zero




----------



## imfree

fat9276 said:


> I Need You by America



Nice song!

America-I Need You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxNSjjR98Fs


----------



## rellis10

Hells Bells - ACDC

I maintain this has one of the most bad-ass intro's in rock :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Wild Zero said:


>



...incredible. I saw this film a few nights ago! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

I am on a bit of an 80's kick this morning....so forgive me please 

Space Age Love Song - A Flock of Seagulls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKFjD28qPwQ


----------



## Chode McBlob

I'm listen to a Blues guitarist named *Dave Hole*, album called *The Plumber.*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Go-Go's "Our Lips Are Sealed"


----------



## Adamantoise

Bringer of Storms by Hate Eternal.


----------



## CPProp

Nothing - the radiogram blew a valve


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Song For A Future Generation" by OF COURSE! <3 The B-52's <3

Edddddit- Now it's "Love Shack" 
<3 <3 <3 <3 

XD I'm listening to their CD "Time Capsule"


----------



## imfree

CPProp said:


> Nothing - the radiogram blew a valve



Gotta' love them valves, CPProp! Did you see that Dynaco ST-70 I posted in
"Not That Anyone Cares"?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Cab Calloway - "Minnie The Moocher"


----------



## watts63

De La Soul - Baby Phat


----------



## imfree

Gordon Lightfoot-The Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw


A painting of the vessel. 

View attachment Edmond Fitzgerald.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Rihanna - Rude Boy


----------



## willowmoon

"Falling Angel" by Duran Duran. 

Here's a fan made video for the song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv01Ycs7Yp0


----------



## Proner

Louis Chedid - Tu peux compter sur moi.

I love the song and the video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-NzYzQq9eM


----------



## caveman73

BAND: Bad Religion
ALBUM: The Dissent of Man
SONG: Wrong Way Kids
LYRICS:

Stop them from shimmering away
On blank sidewalk glittering asphalt somewhere summer days
The wrong way kids were something more than friends
Navigating a sprawl without end

Did you ever want to take bad advice
Did you ever want to go and take it twice
Do you remember when the world began to put up its thorny fence
Right you are my friend
So whats wrong with them
There go the wrong way kids

Singing whoa oh whoa oh whoa oh ohhhh

Singing whoa oh whoa oh whoa oh ohhhh

Whoa oh whoa oh whoa oh ohhhh
And they call them the wrong way kids

The kids today are gone away petitioning the dust
With nobody to look up to because they're looking up to us
Just misfit melancholy dregs gone lost in the mall
Wanderers to nowhere at all

Did you ever want to take bad advice
Did you ever want to go and take it twice
Do you remember when the world began to put up its thorny fence
Right you are my friend
So whats wrong with them
There go the wrong way kids

Singing whoa oh whoa oh whoa oh ohhhh

Singing whoa oh whoa oh whoa oh ohhhh

Whoa oh whoa oh whoa oh ohhhh
And they call them the wrong way kids


----------



## caveman73

imfree said:


> Gordon Lightfoot-The Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw
> 
> 
> A painting of the vessel.



Love that song man.... Gives me chills everytime I hear it.


----------



## watts63

The Four Tops - Shake Me, Wake Me (When It's Over)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN2XLc8Q3XI


----------



## imfree

caveman73 said:


> Love that song man.... Gives me chills everytime I hear it.



Thanks for the kind comments, Guy, and welcome to Dimensions Forums.:bow:


----------



## imfree

Been drivin' all night, my hands wet on the wheel. There's a voice in my head that's drivin' mt heel.

Golden Earring-Radar Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAvrBsp_ULU


----------



## littlefairywren

Somebody Already Broke my Heart - Sade

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8NAXMruxW4&sns=fb

Gorgeous song.....


----------



## CPProp

Suo Gan (Welsh lullaby)


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Further journeys into the spooky side... Mazzy Star, Mary of Silence, with the ghostly Hope Sandoval.


----------



## Adamantoise

Troops Of Doom - Sepultura. Thrash classic!
Also now: Nightmare by Sarcofago. :bow:


----------



## jewels_mystery

Ludovico Einaudi Ascolta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_xqKAGMgNI

It was the last song played on this week's episode of SGU. It was amazing. I can not believe I never heard of him before this. I feel cheated


----------



## Adamantoise

Chamber of Ages by Massacre. I'd love this album,but it's really hard to find an inexpensive copy of.


----------



## Mishty

Dolly Parton - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Wake up Everybody" by John Legend & The Roots, Feat. Melanie Fiona.


----------



## littlefairywren

When You're Gone - The Cranberries

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAWbDVhD8A4


----------



## Your Plump Princess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M5ydm5mG2E
"Windsday" / Blustery Day song from "Winnie The Pooh And The Blustery Day"

..Trying to get it out of my head by listening to it a bunch.  
(It's in my head, I think, cause we're s'posed to have high winds until tomorrow night. Hope no piglets go out in this! )


----------



## frankman

The Bad Religion tribute album Germs of Perfection is pretty damn awesome. It's a free downloadable on Spin.com, and the best cuts are:

Switchfoot - Sorrow (best track by a mile)
The Weakerthans - Sanity
Cobra Skulls - Give You Nothing (best band on the compilation)


----------



## imfree

BJ Thomas and Jennifer Warnes-As Long As We've Got Each Other
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAzJ9l-lKRY


----------



## snuggletiger

Smile by Lily Allen


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Teenage Dream - Katy Perry


----------



## Captain Save

Extreme Ways - Moby, from the Bourne Supremacy soundtrack


----------



## littlefairywren

Candy - Paolo Nutini

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccZgxmxm32k&feature=fvw


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Tormented in Grace by Ice Ages

*Link to Song on YouTube*

This song has been on repeat for the last couple of weeks. The intensity of the track really vibes with me lately in a way that is perfect...and needed...


----------



## watts63

Des'ree - Nothing to lose (Crazy maze)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUfnwMC4jZk


----------



## Adamantoise

Holocaust by Amulance-fantastic 80's power/speed metal.


----------



## imfree

Coolio-Panda Gangsta's Paradise http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUTJgk0HFqw 

View attachment Panda gangsta'.jpg


----------



## willowmoon

Actually I'm listening to episodes of "Thundercats" in the background.


----------



## imfree

Def Leppard-Photograph (1988 Live-In The Round) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMcwR6VHfmM


----------



## Your Plump Princess

WillowMoon said:


> Actually I'm listening to episodes of "Thundercats" in the background.



EPISODES? THUNDERCATS?
........................................................................0.0;


Oh, Thread-Relevant, I'm listening to _Taio Cruz - Dynamyte _


----------



## Adamantoise

Violin Concerto No.1 in G Minor by Max Bruch. :happy:


----------



## Captain Save

Edge Hill - Groove Armada


----------



## willowmoon

"Paradise" by Sade.


----------



## Lovelyone

Never Alone--Lady antebellum and Jim Brickman
I Never Told You--Colbie Caillet
Candyman--Christina Aguilera


----------



## Adamantoise

Ulysses (Harvey's Crowd Control Mix) by Extended Family. This track's pretty cool-I'm listening to the version from On The Floor At The Boutique Vol.3.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

As the spooky time draws nigh, I visit a dark place. Les Balayeurs du Désert, Decollage. Lyrics by Peggy Lee: 

_I've learned to clip my wings
And soften my ways.
I've learned
These are ordinary things._

I can think of nothing more frightening.


----------



## MattB

Man, Or Astroman?- Super Rocket Rumble


----------



## Webmaster

I just got one of those new Apple TVs hooked up to the big screen in my bedroom. Now I can listen to the songs in my iTunes library through the theater system. Nights in White Satin.... yum.


----------



## jewels_mystery

Over the rainbow-Israel 'IZ' Kamakawiwo'ole http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCzQy3tW4Sc


----------



## imfree

The Alan Parsons Project-Some Other Time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9qzsXP5yjE


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Chromeo - Fancy Footwork


----------



## Dmitra

The 1812 Overture by Tchiakovsky *BOOM* *tintinabulation*


----------



## imfree

Jimi Hendrix-Burning Of The Midnight Lamp(Yesteryear's Phonograph Playing) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3Pi3ozYR04


----------



## imfree

Dmitra said:


> The 1812 Overture by Tchiakovsky *BOOM* *tintinabulation*



Aaaah, yes!!!, reminds me of long ago, when I had that Marantz 240, a 120W+120W power amp. Gotta' love the soft, slow build-up and those woofer-cracking canon blasts in the 1812 overture!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Marilyn Manson - I Don't Like The Drugs (But The Drugs Like Me)


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Plump Princess said:


> Marilyn Manson - I Don't Like The Drugs (But The Drugs Like Me)



Nice!

Listening to The Abiotx - Straight To Hell. :bow: Sweet Thrash metal track-oh,how I long to obtain these albums for myself!


----------



## littlefairywren

You Are My Lady - Freddie Jackson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46unJjxj95o


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Porcelain and the Tramps - Fucks Like a Star


----------



## TwilightStarr

Your Plump Princess said:


> Porcelain and the Tramps - Fucks Like a Star



YOU ROCK!!! that song is amazing, I also love King of the World!! \m/


----------



## imfree

Three Dog Night-Joy To The World(Hoyt Axton, comp.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2wutEzjy_E


----------



## imfree

Corny country song, a hilarious story about the town's elite being caught, out in the street, with their pompous purity (and pants) down!

Tex Williams-The Night Miss Nancy Ann's Hotel For Single Girls Burned Down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRtSi01YOI8&p=EDA1B6AC98397401&playnext=1&index=67


----------



## willowmoon

"Creep" by Radiohead. Classic song.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Time to rock out with your frock out, all you outerspace freakazoids. Planet Claire has pink hair. All the trees are red. No one ever dies there. No one has a head.


----------



## Captain Save

is she really going out with him,
is she really going to take him home tonight?
is she really going out with him,
cause if my eyes don't deceive me there's something going wrong around here...

- Joe Jackson


----------



## imfree

Reminds me of another JJ classic!

Joe Jackson-You Can't Get What You Want... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krmjwPW0KFk&p=B113D665C93905CD&playnext=1&index=40


----------



## MzDeeZyre

http://www.playlist.com/playlist/20548090123/standalone


I listen to this several times a week.... usually while at work. But right now....while I'm cleaning.

Pink's new song: Raise Your Glass is currently on..... I like this song A LOT!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

A girl like you by Edwin Collins-I really like the guitar riff in this song. I think I may have mentioned that before-either way,great song.


----------



## Captain Save

I'm on a Joe Jackson kick today...

Right and Wrong


----------



## willowmoon

"Skin Divers" by Duran Duran.


----------



## rellis10

City Of Blinding Lights - U2


----------



## TwilightStarr

If I Die Young - The Band Perry


----------



## thirtiesgirl

When you think your toys have gone berserk, it's an illusion you cannot shirk... following the footsteps of a rag-doll dance, you're entranced, Spellbound.

On this eve of all Hallows, nothing but Siouxsie will do.


----------



## Wolfie

Not technically listening to it, but "Fernando" by ABBA is stuck in my head from having just watched the Halloween episode of Community. That was pretty awesome.


----------



## willowmoon

"Jungle Boogie" -- by Kool & The Gang. I always think of Jules & Vincent from the movie "Pulp Fiction" whenever I hear this song.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

KC and the Sunshine Band - "_I'm Your Boogie Man_"


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Teenage Dream" by Katy Perry


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Your Plump Princess said:


> "Teenage Dream" by Katy Perry




I love that song :happy:


Holy Water- Bad Company

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFv42YyigUg&ob=av2e


----------



## Adamantoise

Heresy by Paradox-german thrash masters! :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The end of: Hard Rock Hallelujah by Lordi

Next up is: (s)AINT by Marilyn Manson


----------



## Adamantoise

Artist: Impetigo
Track: Boneyard :bow:


----------



## imfree

The Who-I'm Free http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_CXaeN5QNU&feature=related


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Coka, I'm Fine by My Little Airport

*YouTube video within link*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Birthday Massacre - Blue


----------



## littlefairywren

Young Hearts Run Free - Candi Staton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3G5IWESfqg


----------



## imfree

Patsy Cline-I Fall To Pieces http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuZTk1hdpMs&feature=related


----------



## Nexis

Currently I've been loving the epic video game rock opera that is The Protomen, especially this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncVTPuU7CBY&NR=1


----------



## jewels_mystery

littlefairywren said:


> Young Hearts Run Free - Candi Staton
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3G5IWESfqg



That song took me back. I remember my mom singing that song when I was a kid. 



Lightning Crashes-Live


----------



## rellis10

Hard Enough - Brandon Flowers


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I have to go to an early morning all-day meeting for work, so I'm trying to find my happy to keep my energy levels up. Thus: Obsidian, Banco de Gaia.


----------



## imfree

Danny Holien-Colorado http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAwuzU4AjkI


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

This Goodnight by Deadsy 

(Elijah channels a bit of the late Peter Steele. I'm still very sad about his passing...there will never be another Peter along with two great albums like October Rust and Bloody Kisses. Those were brilliantly epic.)

*Link to video*


----------



## frankman

Cavalcade, by the Flatliners. Its oldschool punkrock mentality just hits the spot for me.


----------



## Adamantoise

Infecting the Crypts by Suffocation. :bow:


----------



## CPProp

Maid of Orleans -	Orchestral Manoeuvres In the Dark


----------



## imfree

Firefall's-Just Remember I Love You(Delightfully performed by You Tube User, CrossedHeartsMusic, in his home studio!)

CrossedHeartsMusic-Just Remember I Love You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfUhyfNF2i8

A Sax is all he would have needed to perfectly nail that one!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

The Storm by Wojciech Kilar-From Bram Stoker's Dracula.

_Sanguis Vita Est..._ :bow:


----------



## rellis10

Jilted Lovers and Broken Hearts - Brandon Flowers

Yeah, i'm listening to his album alot recently


----------



## imfree

Fleetwood Mac-Silver Springs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpDvJTXkIYU


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

En Pleurs by Edwardia (I fully recommend this artist's music -Paul Stewart is Edwardia)

Really distinctive and emotive

There's no YouTube video for this track but here is the Myspace music page to check out (En Pleurs is the second track listed): *LINK*

He is also on *Facebook.*

Really nice guy. He sent me a full personalized package in the mail for his album and related artwork.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Nymphetamine by Cradle of Filth


----------



## The Cookie Faerie

I'm currently alternating between Lullay Lullay: Als I Lay On Yoolis Night by Anonymous 4 and Weep No More Sad Fountains by The City of Prague Philharmonic.


----------



## Adamantoise

Breakfast at the Manchester Morgue by Impetigo.


----------



## CastingPearls

Linger ~ Cranberries

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Kspj3OO0s&ob=av2e

You know I'm such a fool for you.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Grooving on the new wave tip. Eurythmics, Love Is A Stranger.


----------



## fatcharlie

Old song just but just the same situation today in the southern Sweden 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tuK0OPR1-M&feature=related


----------



## imfree

Zager And Evans-Exordium & Terminus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiD2CGkoNts


----------



## lalatx

These 2 songs have been stuck in my head all days. Does not help that I am listening to them again. 

Sail- Awolnation 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYz_e4vuixQ

Sun of a Gun- Oh Land

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWRi7gDYjVY


----------



## Adamantoise

Destroying the Cosmos by Vektor.


----------



## AsianXL

Usher ft. Jay-Z - Hot Tottie


----------



## littlefairywren

Just Be Good to Me - S.O.S Band


----------



## CPProp

The baby next door bellowing........


----------



## AsianXL

Yiruma - River Flows In You


----------



## willowmoon

"Dancing Queen" by ABBA.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Currently listening to..........*Spaceballs*, Because I am watching it on AMC. <3
-Heart Flutter-


----------



## AsianXL

Boyz II Men - On Bended Knees


----------



## imfree

...All this talk about Carey Hart, here's Corey Hart-Sunglasses At Night http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLEuWEvH5GI&ob=av2e


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Currently listening to..........*Spaceballs*, Because I am watching it on AMC. <3
> -Heart Flutter-



Too cool! I'm watching it right now at the part where they're about to go to "ludicrous speed" !!!! Wish they would have made a sequel to this classic film -- Rick Moranis as "Dark Helmet" was the best!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

LOL! That's where I was when I posted! 

Oh, I know! Rick Moranis did an epic job, though I've adored him since Ghostbusters.


----------



## willowmoon

Listening to a snippet of a forthcoming Duran Duran track called "Being Followed."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YIYFZU7sMM&feature=player_embedded

It's only a little bit of the song, it was played on Mark Ronson's radio show. I like this track A LOT, it almost is musically an amalgamation of both Blondie and Duran Duran. I think the new CD is coming out Dec 2010 or Jan 2011, something like that. Give it a listen!


----------



## runningman

The XX. 

And Underworld - Barking.


----------



## Proner

Louis Chedid - Chat Noir


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Marilyn Mansons "Coma White" 
On Repeat.


----------



## Weirdo890

Warren Zevon - Keep Me in Your Heart


----------



## Proner

Arthur H - Dancing with Madonna. 
Or how to make me dance alone in my flat


----------



## Adamantoise

What if the Dead Body was Drunk? - Amoebic Dysentery 
Fast as the Shark - Accept


----------



## imfree

Bryan Adams and Tina Turner-It's Only Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6igcfvq2BQ

A nice wild, song, dedicated to the Untamed Woman.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Boys Boys Boys by Lady Gaga


----------



## willowmoon

imfree said:


> Bryan Adams and Tina Turner-It's Only Love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6igcfvq2BQ
> 
> A nice wild, song, dedicated to the Untamed Woman.



Is there such a thing as a tamed woman?


----------



## imfree

willowmoon said:


> Is there such a thing as a tamed woman?



Yes, Willowmoon, there is such a person as a tamed woman. I tamed a woman by touch and she fell asleep in my arms for about 4 hours. Thing is, a wild man can't tame a wild woman without being tamed, himself, by her. Wild Man/Wild Woman cancel out, tame each-other, cuddle, make love, and fall asleep in each other's arms. Aaah, to be tamed!:happy:


----------



## willowmoon

imfree said:


> Yes, Willowmoon, there is such a person as a tamed woman. I tamed a woman by touch and she fell asleep in my arms for about 4 hours. Thing is, a wild man can't tame a wild woman without being tamed, himself, by her. Wild Man/Wild Woman cancel out, tame each-other, cuddle, make love, and fall asleep in each other's arms. Aaah, to be tamed!:happy:



I tried to tame a woman by touch but it came off as a clumsy Vulcan nerve pinch. Pissed her off real good too.

Long live and prosper, my ass.


----------



## Weirdo890

Leaving on a Jet Plane - John Denver


----------



## Adamantoise

*Eat Lead* by* At War*-thrash metal from the 80's.


----------



## fatcharlie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k25X8RAjJ00

a Swedish Metall band


----------



## imfree

I was just softly doing an a cappella of:

Melanie-Leftover Wine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQzX4AO4X4

Also available on LP at You Tube, username, dimensionsmagazine


----------



## CastingPearls

Nobody's Supposed to Be Here - Deborah Cox


----------



## fatcharlie

Barbara Dane sings "Wild Women Don't Have The Blues 2008 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U4D7pEHo_o&feature=related


----------



## CPProp

I Can see clearly now - Johnny Nash


----------



## Adamantoise

Dressed To Kill-The Museum by Pino Donaggio.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"When I am Queen" by Jack Off Jill


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

'Dig' - Incubus


----------



## willowmoon

"Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)" -- the Marilyn Manson version.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

In the mood for some dark Americana this Sunday morning. Sixteen Horsepower, Haw, live on French tv.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Teenage Dream- love that song


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Cry - Seal


----------



## Adamantoise

Welcome to Hell by Venom. :bow:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I'm a youtube whore and I can't tell you how many times I've watched this awesome performance of Greyson Michael Chance's "Paparazzi"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGe2cwsR-IQ


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Get busy- Sean Paul


----------



## littlefairywren

This Time Baby - Jackie Moore


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Bleed Like Me by Garbage


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lady of Dreams - Kitaro

"Save me a place in the heart of your hearts. When you think of love, never forsake me. Wanting and dreaming you, each time I think of you. Lying, naked beside me. 

Only a lady of dreams. She will bring magic, to sing to your heartstrings. Only a lady of dreams. Come alive, you are all I desire "


----------



## mimosa

Listening to Best Coast Boyfriend. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAM-5fGaHcs

I drove my Mama crazy with this song. My poor Mama!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

mimosa said:


> Listening to Best Coast Boyfriend.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAM-5fGaHcs
> 
> I drove my Mama crazy with this song. My poor Mama!



LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS SONG. They're my new favorite band of the moment, like the Pixies and the Breeders fell in love and got married, with the Ramones as best man and the Shangri-Las as bridesmaids.

That said, I'm currently on a darker trip with Ladytron, Ghosts.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

The music on the menu of The Lion King dvd...


----------



## imfree

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Poison Whiskey http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkCVduXLups


----------



## mimosa

thirtiesgirl said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS SONG. They're my new favorite band of the moment, like the Pixies and the Breeders fell in love and got married, with the Ramones as best man and the Shangri-Las as bridesmaids.
> 
> That said, I'm currently on a darker trip with Ladytron, Ghosts.




*I bet you didn't know you introduced me to Best Coast. You posted them in the crush thread. I think it was "When I'm with you." After I heard it, I fell in love with the band. So thank you for that! :bow::happy:*


----------



## thirtiesgirl

mimosa said:


> *I bet you didn't know you introduced me to Best Coast. You posted them in the crush thread. I think it was "When I'm with you." After I heard it, I fell in love with the band. So thank you for that! :bow::happy:*



Aw, shucks. Well, thanks. Glad I helped create another Best Coast fan!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I'm listening to the latest episode of Dexter! *squee!*


----------



## Captain Save

B-52s - Deep Sleep

So laid back and so funky I feel like I should cut out the lights and fire up a little homegrown; too bad the job kinda frowns on it.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Pink's "Greatest Hits" album. Right after it is the Burlesque soundtrack.


----------



## Weirdo890

The Best of the Guess Who CD, particularly the _No Sugar Tonight/New Mother Nature_ track.


----------



## imfree

Weirdo890 said:


> The Best of the Guess Who CD, particularly the _No Sugar Tonight/New Mother Nature_ track.



RCA did an amazing job of mastering that stuff in the late 60's!:bow:

Sweet-sounding, beyond any doubt!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

listening to the album 40oz to freedom by sublime

miss sublime


----------



## Weirdo890

imfree said:


> RCA did an amazing job of mastering that stuff in the late 60's!:bow:
> 
> Sweet-sounding, beyond any doubt!



It sounds as clear as a bell!! They were an amazing band.


----------



## Adamantoise

Intense Mortification by Impetigo.


----------



## willowmoon

"Slow Like Honey" by Fiona Apple.


----------



## frankman

Rush - Limelight. 

Rush is my all-time favorite nerd out band. I love just mixing Tom Sawyer into someone's playlist and then check the room for the ones that spazz out; they deserve extra cred.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Frank Turner - Long Live the Queen


----------



## Adamantoise

Escape by russian thrashers *Shah*.


----------



## willowmoon

"Missing" by Arcadia.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Vampyra - Inkubus Sukkubus


----------



## littlefairywren

Cocteau Twins - Pandora

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAckMJd8zlA&feature=share


----------



## willowmoon

"Erotica" by Madonna, the whole CD.


----------



## imfree

Will the wind ever remember the names it has blown in the past...

Jimi Hendrix-The Wind Cries Mary http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKbf5xxfaVE

I'm getting ready to put some '74 vintage vinyl of Jimi Hendrix-Smash Hits on the turntable.


----------



## Mathias

Lupe Fiasco- Intruder Alert


----------



## Adamantoise

Hunger for Violence by Vektor - I love this band's sound. Very cool sci fi influenced thrash.


----------



## littlefairywren

Incubus - I Miss You


----------



## willowmoon

"Discothèque" by U2. I'm not a big U2 fan, but I actually like this song.


----------



## imfree

Cat Stevens-Sun C79 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwT4wlIzby8


----------



## Adamantoise

Hear My Screams by Dream Death-this track is amazing. It sounds like Obituary with Tom Araya on vocals,and I love the main riff and the tempo.


----------



## frankman

The Golden Silvers album.


----------



## Adamantoise

To Decompose/Cauldron of Hate - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The voice of my handsome geek, helping this computer-retarded fatteh out. <3

...Intermediantly, Rick Astleys "Never Gonna Give You Up" 
[Nothing better than a hot geek who rickrollz me, via the phone, during a 'tech support' call. ]


----------



## willowmoon

"Kiss From A Rose" by Seal.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Weather.
The Horrible, Horrible Weather.

-Giggle-

Now it's "S.O.S" by Motley Crue.


----------



## Adamantoise

Dies Irae by Karl Jenkins and Adiemus.


----------



## imfree

The Gal who sold me the tt got me stuck on this one.
Heart-Love Alive http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCt0S4etsec


----------



## imfree

willowmoon said:


> "Kiss From A Rose" by Seal.



Nice song!:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Pour Some Sugar on Me - Def Leppard


----------



## willowmoon

"Fast Car" by Tracy Chapman.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Blinded Me with Science" - Thomas Dolby.


----------



## imfree

I'm no Rocket Scientist, but I love playing with some of that Electronic Technology that came from NASA.

The Tornadoes-Telstar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAQYxqBxJjQ


----------



## CastingPearls

Someone Like You - Shawn Colvin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faPRvig_Q9c&feature=related


----------



## lalatx

Wreck Me- 1969 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY2xB6X9lbw

The Weight of Her- Butch Walker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGsZC3Drkfs

I will forever be in love with Butch Walker.


----------



## littlefairywren

Resting Here With Me - Dido


----------



## willowmoon

The "Speed Racer" theme song.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I went to see Harry Potter yesterday and loved it. Was very happily surprised to hear a Nick Cave song in the movie, in the Harry/Hermione dance scene. "O Children", from Nick Cave's 2004 double album, _Abattoir Blues/The Lyre of Orpheus_. The clip is an homage to all things Potter, including some very early pics of the Potter crew when they were still just little kids.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

marilyn manson - portrait of an american family album


----------



## willowmoon

Listening to episodes of "Tripping The Rift" in the background ....


----------



## Weirdo890

Walt Disney's _Alice in Wonderland_ is playing in the background.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"A Groovy Kind of Love" by The Mindbenders


----------



## willowmoon

Listening to "Sweet Surrender" by Sarah McLachlan.


----------



## snuggletiger

Because I am a history buff I am listening to JFK's address to the Ministers in Houston in September 1960 where he answered concerns about Catholicism and religion in politics.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Everyone's A Little Bit Racist - Avenue Q


----------



## Captain Save

Jane - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Shout - Tears for Fears


----------



## willowmoon

"Only Happy When It Rains" by Garbage.


----------



## DearPrudence

My sister rambling. <3


----------



## imfree

This song has a really nice bass intro that I heard for the first time, today. Little River Band-Days On The Road http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=600TQCG7OJY


----------



## Scorsese86

I've been listening a bit to this German 70s hit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmKJpiYoUH4&feature=related

In German! I don't understand a word, but this is some serious crazy shit!


----------



## Weirdo890

Yes, We Have No Bananas - Louis Prima


----------



## littlefairywren

Insatiable - Darren Hayes


----------



## rellis10

The album Volume One by She & Him

My taste in music is going really all over the place recently


----------



## Weirdo890

Changeless - Carbon Leaf


----------



## CastingPearls

How Deep is the Ocean - Frank Sinatra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDnKcAiXlOk


----------



## Adamantoise

The main theme to 'A Nightmare on Elm Street'-I adore the music of many horror films,but this is one of my very favourites and is instantly recognisable.

:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Glitter in the Air - Pink

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GStp-Mzy_w


----------



## Lil BigginZ

sleep with a gun - jeordie white (former bass player from marilyn masnon/a perfect circle/nine inch nails)


----------



## Captain Save

For the Love of Money - The Mighty O'Jays


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Take Me Home Tonight - Eddie Money


----------



## Tanuki

The berzerkers, Vader and... Paramore~!


----------



## willowmoon

"More Than Words" by Extreme.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

U Got It Bad - Usher


----------



## MattB

Venom- Warhead


----------



## willowmoon

"Every Little Kiss" by Bruce Hornsby and the Range.


----------



## imfree

~^#**%)(!!! You Tube blocked my video of it!

Grand Funk Railroad-Creepin' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3GmH6CAa40


----------



## willowmoon

Listening to episodes of He-Man & the Masters of the Universe from the first season, I bought one of the box sets yesterday.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I'm listening to 'Elf' play in the background. It's one of our favorite holiday movies, though we watch it all year long lol


----------



## CastingPearls

In This Life - Israel 'Iz' Kamakawiwo'ole

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D17p0D-rks


----------



## Jon Blaze

Cirrus - Leap into the light


----------



## imfree

Melanie (Safka)-Lay Down(Candles In The Rain) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSvTf65eM-E&feature=related


----------



## iglooboy55

Saw them live last wednesday. best band i ever done seen. i came like seven times. singer's voice is incredible. new favourite band.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoDsu0v2EAA&feature=related


----------



## willowmoon

"She's Too Much" by Duran Duran.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

"What's Left For Me" - Days Of The New

I was watching Can't Hardly Wait and it played the intro to the Creed song, "Ode". I remember Creed and DOTN coming out about the same time, and since I no longer have that cd, I decided to youtube 'em. Loved both of their debut cd's.


----------



## willowmoon

Listening to (& somewhat watching) the KC Chiefs annihilate the Seahawks, 42 - 24 is the score right now, 1:28 left to go in the game. Yesssssss


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mario Kart Double Dash music.. Lol! Cause I'm about to go play it. 

:smitten: I loves me some Mario Kart. [Almost as much as Smash Brothers. But nothing compares to the awesome feeling I get from PWNING people. ]


----------



## Adamantoise

Insane in the Brain by Cypress Hill.


----------



## Tracyarts

My favorite Christmas album, "Excelsis, a Dark Noel". My Sweetheart gave it to me a few years ago, and it's always the first holiday music I play at this time of the year. 

Tracy


----------



## imfree

Margaret Becker-O Come, O Come Emmanuel:bow::bow::bow::bow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYIchN20NMI

Nice, with Electric Guitar.


----------



## CastingPearls

Miss You Like Crazy - Natalie Cole


----------



## Your Plump Princess

R Kelly - Gay Fish [The Full Uncensored Version]

:wubu: Southpark :wubu:


----------



## Captain Save

Out of the Dark - Hybrid


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Raspberry Beret - Prince


----------



## willowmoon

"Some Like It Hot" by The Power Station.


----------



## Adamantoise

Walkie Talkie by DJ Shadow.


----------



## littlefairywren

On The Outside - Sheryl Crow


----------



## CastingPearls

Have You Ever Been In Love - Celine Dion


----------



## Captain Save

Twelve Days of Christmas - Bob and Doug McKenzie


----------



## willowmoon

"Personal Jesus" by Depeche Mode.


----------



## littlefairywren

When You Love Someone - Bryan Adams 

H :wubu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fdCQ358-Nw


----------



## imfree

Of all the f$$king audacity!, to block audio from 30 year old records played on You Tube, hell yes, I'm pissed!

MC Lars-Download This Song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L76jN76Ps_A&feature=related


----------



## rellis10

Ready To Start - Arcade Fire

I'm loving The Suburbs album, was recommended to me by a friend last week.


----------



## willowmoon

"The Promise" by Arcadia.


----------



## CastingPearls

I Wanna Be Like You (From Jungle Book) - Louis Prima


----------



## Adamantoise

Dr.Greenthumb by Cypress Hill.


----------



## willowmoon

"Hunting High And Low" by a-ha.


----------



## CastingPearls

You Can't Always Get What You Want - Rolling Stones


----------



## willowmoon

"Box Full O' Honey" by Duran Duran.


----------



## willowmoon

"Mediterranea" by Duran Duran.

This track was just leaked onto youtube, it's not due for release until Dec 21st so I don't know how long it'll be up there before it gets pulled.

I like it A LOT. Except for the very beginning, which reminds me of the Beach Boys "Kokomo" intro, lol. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXMeMudWaxY


----------



## DearPrudence

willowmoon said:


> "Mediterranea" by Duran Duran.
> 
> This track was just leaked onto youtube, it's not due for release until Dec 21st so I don't know how long it'll be up there before it gets pulled.
> 
> I like it A LOT. Except for the very beginning, which reminds me of the Beach Boys "Kokomo" intro, lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXMeMudWaxY



I listened to it, and I have to say that the beginning reminds me of "Under the Boardwalk" by the Drifters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPoPMXY4Yyo Eh?


----------



## Heyyou

http://music.aol.com/video/as-shes-walking-away-sessions/zac-brown-band/bc:628336553001?ncid=webmail

yeah Duran Duran is trying hard for their next hit. "Falling Down" wasnt it. Go Duran Duran!

And actually, the intro sounds like "Carina" by James Hunter. Check it out! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk6n-G0qHak&feature=related 8 second delay...


----------



## imfree

Bachman Turner Overdrive-Hey You http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyMNCqhRNOM


----------



## Scorsese86

Judy Collins - Battle Hymn of the Republic

Incredible voice. Beautiful version. Acappella.


----------



## iglooboy55

I've been rediscovering my love for Fair To Midland. 
They be a really, really awesome alt metal band, signed to serj tankian's label.
good stuffs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjW-j2PAv-I&feature=related


----------



## Adamantoise

No Return by Shah.


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme to John Carpenter's 'Prince of Darkness'.


----------



## willowmoon

Adamantoise said:


> Theme to John Carpenter's 'Prince of Darkness'.



Classic movie -- one that kinda went under the radar! 

Currently listening to the soundtrack for "The Nightmare Before Christmas."


----------



## Tanuki

Delirium Trigger - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## willowmoon

Episodes of "Transformers" Season Three are in the background ... 

Or would that be "Transformations," Janice? lol 

I'll never live that one down.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

willowmoon said:


> Episodes of "Transformers" Season Three are in the background ...
> 
> Or would that be "Transformations," Janice? lol
> 
> I'll never live that one down.



:happy: Hey! I never would've noticed it if you hadn't pointed it out, silly!  But yea, now, gotta tease ya about it. 

I'm listening to Daniel Bedingfield's, "If You're Not The One". :wubu:


----------



## Tanuki

Barlins Legacy - Caverns Of Arnosh


----------



## imfree

"Coy, how'd you get that great-big motorsickle up on the high-dive?", a line that causes me to visualize a drunken good-ole-boy riding up the steps and off the diving board!!! WOW!!!, that would be a great stunt to see on video!!!

Ray Stevens-Shriner's Convention http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO_tXzeiZAQ


----------



## 1love_emily

All I've been listening to lately is Paramore. Lots and lots of Paramore. 

I'm desperate for someone to talk to. I feel like all of my other friends are too busy for me. I feel like all of the guys I'll ever like or ever have liked aren't going to ever fall for me. I just need some emo music to listen to while I contemplate the scars on my wrist.

Wow. That sounds really emo. I'm usually really happy... just not right now


----------



## willowmoon

"Dancing Queen" by ABBA.


----------



## Adamantoise

Tenebre soundtrack by Goblin-I adore the soundtrack to this film,especially the main theme.


----------



## imfree

Jethro Tull-Bouree' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2RNe2jwHE0


----------



## rellis10

It's A Long Way To The Top (If You Wanna Rock 'N' Roll) - ACDC

Complete with a revelation that ACDC helps calm me down...how does that work?


----------



## FishCharming

Two Step by Dave Mathews Band

it's my favorite DMB song and comes up like ever 15 minutes on my jack johnson pandora station!


----------



## imfree

Lynyrd Skynyrd-I Need You http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24txka42DaA


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

1love_emily said:


> All I've been listening to lately is Paramore. Lots and lots of Paramore.
> 
> I'm desperate for someone to talk to. I feel like all of my other friends are too busy for me. I feel like all of the guys I'll ever like or ever have liked aren't going to ever fall for me. I just need some emo music to listen to while I contemplate the scars on my wrist.
> 
> Wow. That sounds really emo. I'm usually really happy... just not right now



You can start by telling who Paramore is and if they get played on college radio stations as that's what I listen to.

I don't have many people to talk to either, wheather online or otherwise.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

The last song I listened to last night was "Our House" by Madness from the 80's as it was used in a video on Youtube I was watching and I had to hear & watch the video as it was done by them originally.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Tanuki

Keep It Steel - Fire Deuce


----------



## Adamantoise

'Motivated By Hunger' by Malignancy. Bonus points for 'Jaws' sample at the beginning. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

When a Heart Breaks - Dave Barnes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krdGTaPtfuw


----------



## Adamantoise

Oodles of O's by De La Soul,and various other songs.


----------



## imfree

Atlanta Rhythm Section-The Great Escape http://new.music.yahoo.com/atlanta-rhythm-section/tracks/great-escape--444722


----------



## Adamantoise

Pease Porridge by De La Soul.


----------



## Tanuki

Stack Shot Billy - The black Keys


----------



## CastingPearls

I Used to Love Him - Lauryn Hill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd3n4TjCaJY


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Incubus - Wish You Were Here :really sad:


----------



## Buffie

Fire Woman - The Cult

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raql_Hh_NmU&feature=related


----------



## Lovelyone

Christmas music..and im not even going to tell you what kind.


----------



## imfree

I've listening to a few choice vinyl LP goodies that Li'l Sis brought over, yesterday, OMG! a big box full, maybe 50 of 'em!!! It's been raining half the day in middle Tennessee, but the turntable & pre amp said "Today's forecast calls for Blue Skies"!!!

Electric Light Orchestra-Blue Skies http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjPqsDU0j2I


----------



## Adamantoise

Beelzeboss by Tenacious D.


----------



## Captain Save

Two alternating tracks by Yes; _Owner of a Lonely Heart _and_ Love Will Find a Way_


----------



## SMA413

Glee Vol 3 & 4.... I'm a dork.


----------



## Adamantoise

Boneyard by Impetigo.


----------



## Adamantoise

Deus Ex Machina by The Monolith Deathcult.


----------



## Gingembre

Cannot stop listening to this song...SO excited for the new Adele album...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHciwrfQQpU


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

whatever's playing on WPGU 88.7 the Wave, the local college radio station I love. Check them out at wpgu.com 

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## willowmoon

"Paradise" by Sade.


----------



## KingColt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EhwVeVEJP8 Wonderful


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm listening to the opening theme to a film named 'Dead and Buried' (one of the 'Video Nasties' in the 1980's). I'm quite impressed so far...


----------



## BlackBBW2010

The Script - Nothing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhpDXVuTSTU


----------



## Adamantoise

The main theme to a film by Mario Bava named 'Shock'. Performed by Libra.

Linky:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmvV3jNuChM&feature=related


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sweet Disposition by The Temper Trap


----------



## Adamantoise

'Sighs' from the movie Suspiria,performed by Goblin. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

TwilightStarr said:


> Sweet Disposition by The Temper Trap



I love, love, LOVE this song!!


----------



## Meddlecase

French! by Tyler, the Creator and Elephant by Warpaint.


----------



## Captain Save

Jesus Just Left Chicago - ZZ Top


----------



## imfree

Captain Save said:


> Jesus Just Left Chicago - ZZ Top



Whoa-ho!, CS, a great song like that needs a link! Here you go, Sir!

ZZ Top-Jesus Just Left Chicago http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV5ioewi4pk&playnext=1&list=PLC26169898388775A&index=5


----------



## willowmoon

"Still Breathing" by Duran Duran. I love this song.


----------



## CastingPearls

I Used To Love Him - Lauryn Hill & Mary J. Blige

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVz9VewVo7Y


I see him sometimes and the look in his eye
Is one of a man who's lost treasures untold
But my heart is gold I took back my soul
And totally let my creator control
The life which was his to begin with

I used to love him but now I don't


----------



## Meddlecase

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFTLouiUFjI

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Adamantoise

The theme music to 'Cemetery Man'.


----------



## MattB

Watain- Hymn To Qayin


----------



## Adamantoise

Xenotransplantation by Malignancy. Brutal tech death metal from Yonkers,New York! :bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

The main theme to 'The House by the Cemetery' by Walter Rizzati.


----------



## imfree

My upload of Robert Rheims Organ and Chimes, sans silly "Diabeetus" spoof commercial, on my own YT account.

VinyLiberator/Robert Rheims http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVmUaQaxflI


----------



## 1300 Class

“Râga Barwa”
By: Aruna Narayan
On: Raga Gujari Todi/Raga Barwa/Raga Bhairavi


----------



## willowmoon

"The Man Who Stole A Leopard" by Duran Duran.

One of the absolutely goofiest song titles I've ever run across -- and yet I absolutely dig this song. It's from their new album which just got released on iTunes today.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Disturbed - Meaning of life


----------



## CastingPearls

Letters From the Sky - Civil Twilight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Wa7dFR09vU

One of these days the sky's gonna break and everything will escape and I'll know
One of these days the mountains are gonna fall into the sea and they'll know
That you and I were made for this
I was made to taste your kiss
We were made to never fall away
...Never fall away


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm watching a bunch of old Public Information Films on youtube,and I'm listening to 'Slit Your Guts' by Cryptopsy from the 1996 album 'None So Vile'.


----------



## Meddlecase

Sandwitches-Odd Future and Soretsu-Shiina Ringo. Aaaand Paranoid Android by those weird english dudes.


----------



## CastingPearls

The Garden - Mirah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhrO2e3TsNs&feature=related


----------



## Adamantoise

The theme to 'The Hitcher' by Mark Isham.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

SpongeBob, _again_ *groan*


----------



## Jon Blaze

Dungeon Family- Trans DF express


----------



## KingColt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJdLYArfzFQ


----------



## Szombathy

A Mannheim Steamroller Christmas. But decidedly not of my own choosing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Rose Red" by the AMAZING and Talented and GORGEOUS "Emilie Autumn" :wubu: 

I'd give anything to be able to look beautiful in some of the garb she adorns.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Otis Redding.

And then some more Otis Redding.

This song is on right now.


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> Otis Redding.
> 
> And then some more Otis Redding.
> 
> This song is on right now.



I love me some Otis! Great song :happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> I love me some Otis! Great song :happy:



YES! He is awesome! One of the most emotive and expressive voices out there.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Evilove" by Lordi. 

:wubu: I Love this song. I find it hotter than hot. :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon

"Lady Ice" by Arcadia.


----------



## imfree

Irish Rovers-What Shall We Do With The Drunken Sailor http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGyPuey-1Jw


----------



## Your Plump Princess

imfree said:


> Irish Rovers-What Shall We Do With The Drunken Sailor http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGyPuey-1Jw


=D AMAZING SONG! [and look, it's not even Drink Like a Pirate Day! ..or, is it Talk like? I think they're interchangable, actually.]


----------



## littlefairywren

A Funky Space Reincarnation - Marvin Gaye 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p6qz7NYrZY

Uh huh!!


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> =D AMAZING SONG! [and look, it's not even Drink Like a Pirate Day! ..or, is it Talk like? I think they're interchangable, actually.]



It just popped into my mind, as I first heard it on one of one of those kid's sing-along records in the mid-sixties. I was delighted to find that one by The Irish Rovers when I searched You Tube.

I remember and like the Rovers from the better-known "The Unicorn Song" that came out in "68. The Irish Rovers-The Unicorn 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QFvKsvmnfM

Ha! I saw this when I serched You Tube, another reason to love the song, Shel Silverstein wrote it!


----------



## KingColt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUwRGPxCG_Y


----------



## littlefairywren

KingColt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUwRGPxCG_Y



Lovely! That is so peaceful.




Fall Again - Glen Lewis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-_aLylmh-o


----------



## penguin

I've got the Christmas music going. it's a bit of everything, with the songs I like


----------



## jnp782

penguin said:


> I've got the Christmas music going. it's a bit of everything, with the songs I like



Cheap Trick - "Unauthorized Greatest Hits"
Every track is killer.


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17lkdqoLt44

That on GTA San Andreas lol


----------



## Adamantoise

DJ Stew featuring The Buddha Monks - Funky Fresh


----------



## KingColt

This http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4LYoWcRNZ4


----------



## MattB

Cannibal Corpse- Make Them Suffer


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-av7F1JBmj4&feature=player_embedded#!

Chaka Demus! 
San Andreas brought another memory back. lol


----------



## Captain Save

The Last Seduction - endtitles from the motion picture. This theme has been literally haunting me for YEARS!


----------



## imfree

Maureen McGovern-The Morning After http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KClpLzFftU


----------



## littlefairywren

Closer - Nine Inch Nails

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVgBuwM9zcQ


----------



## Tanuki

Not music but I am listening to an old smodcast, yay for smodcast!


----------



## willowmoon

"The Man Who Stole A Leopard" by Duran Duran. Damn, I love this song. Even has Kelis of "Milkshake" fame on it.


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> "The Man Who Stole A Leopard" by Duran Duran. Damn, I love this song. Even has Kelis of "Milkshake" fame on it.



I keep listening to it over and over...beautiful song.


----------



## diggers1917

'Birth of Liquid Plejades' from Tangerine Dream's darkly ambient _Zeit_. Hypnotic.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

It Is You (I Have Loved) - Dana Glover


----------



## CastingPearls

Be Here Now - Ray LaMontagne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl3V0dTRDvI

Don't let your mind get weary and confused..
your will be still; don't try.
Don't let your heart get heavy, child;
inside you there's a strength that lies.

Don't let your soul get lonely, child..
it's only time; it will go by.
Don't look for love in faces, places 
it's in you; that's where you'll find kindness.

Be here.. be here now.. be here now..
be.. be here now.. be here now...

Don't lose your faith in me,
and I will try not to lose faith in you.
Don't put your trust in walls,
'cause walls will only crush you when they fall.

Be...be here now... be here now.
Be...be here now...be here now.


----------



## rellis10

You Know My Name (theme to Casino Royale) - Chris Cornell


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Fall To Pieces - Velvet Revolver

Caught the end of it on the radio on the way home and hadn't heard it in awhile


----------



## CastingPearls

This Is Your Life - Switchfoot


----------



## willowmoon

"Bang A Gong (Get It On)" -- the Power Station version.


----------



## TimeTraveller

Hector Berlioz (1803-1869), France: _Les Troyens_, Opéra en cinq actes et neuf tableux {_The Trojans_, Opera in five acts and nine tableux}. Jon Vickers, Tenor; Josephine Veasey, Mezzo-Soprano; Berit Lindholm, Soprano; Peter Glossop, Baritone. Wadsworth School Boys' Choir; Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden; Sir Colin Davis, conductor.

I'm not an opera fanatic, but many of the composers I like wrote operas, so I do listen to them from time to time. This ginormous opera is perfect for a day off. Funny I should be listening to a French opera while reading a German book. Might as well find a bowl of Spanish peanuts. Par for the course considering how mixed up I've been over the last few days.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Radar Love by Golden Earring.


----------



## shuefly pie

The Weepies - *Somebody Loved*

_Rain turns the sand into mud
Wind turns the trees into bone
Stars turning high up above
You turn me into somebody loved

Nights when the heat had gone out
We danced together alone
Cold turned our breath into clouds
We never said what we were dreaming of
But you turned me into somebody loved

Someday when we're old and worn
Like two softened shoes
I will wonder on how I was born
The night I first ran away from you

Now my feet turn the corner back home
Sun turns the evening to rose
Stars turning high up above
You turn me into somebody loved_


----------



## imfree

Steppenwolf-Hey Lawdy Mama http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLEisPJ83OA&playnext=1&list=PL43BFD725A5504B2A&index=22


----------



## rellis10

Sing - My Chemical Romance

And liking it!


----------



## shuefly pie

Non Nobis, Domine - Patrick Doyle

http://tinyurl.com/2bxnjh7


----------



## willowmoon

"Slow Like Honey" by Fiona Apple.


----------



## FA_wro

Primus - Pork Soda


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Christmas music- on youtube.


----------



## Adamantoise

The main and closing theme to a horror film named 'Dead & Buried'-another film that wound up on the infamous 'Video Nasties' list in the U.K. during the 1980's. Beautiful music,though I haven't seen the film yet-Music by Joe Renzetti.


----------



## Adamantoise

Music from 'City of the Living Dead' (Paura Nella Citta' Dei Morti Viventi).


----------



## CastingPearls

One of my favorite happy songs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSzyKO_kW_s


----------



## Tanuki

1925 - Ibrahim Maalouf

incredible album


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

willowmoon said:


> "Slow Like Honey" by Fiona Apple.



Adding this to my list....wow.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Bikini Kill - Rebel Girl.

What up grrl punk lovers.


----------



## Vespertine

^ sup! x)

I've been slightly obsessed with this, has kept me dancing for days.

ETA It's a mashup of Kansas and Pendulum by DJ Morgoth


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

"Tangled Up In You" - Staind

_You're my world, the shelter from the rain
You're the pills that take away my pain
You're the light that helps me find my way
You're the words when I have nothing to say

And in this world where nothing else is true
Here I am still tangled up in you
I'm still tangled up in you
Still tangled up in you

You're the fire that warms me when I'm cold
You're the hand I have to hold as I grow old
You're the shore when I am lost at sea
You're the only thing that I like about me

And in this world where nothing else is true
Here I am still tangled up in you
I'm still tangled up in you

How long has it been since this storyline began
And I hope it never ends and goes like this forever

In this world where nothing else is true
Here I am still tangled up in you, tangled up in you
I'm still tangled up in you
Still tangled up in you_

:wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead and Dripping by Cryptopsy.


----------



## MattB

Unleashed- So It Begins


----------



## Adamantoise

The main theme from the movie 'Henryortrait of a Serial Killer'.


----------



## nettie

Radioactive, Kings of Leon


----------



## TwilightStarr

As of lately I have 3 songs on constant repeat

Jar of Hearts by Christina Perri
Someone Like You by Adele
Dog Days Are Over by Florence And The Machine


----------



## Adamantoise

Humanoids from the Deep by James Horner.


----------



## willowmoon

"Sleep to Dream" by Fiona Apple.


----------



## Adamantoise

Everyman by DRS and Kenny Ken...drum and bass mix.


----------



## imfree

I'm listening to these Guys rockin' Hugo Montenegro's "Vice Of Killing", from *A Few Dollars More*.

Musicinthelifeism-The Vice Of Killing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-R_7oDDx28

*Hugo's orchestra plays a grand version! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZomMN_wtObo&feature=related


----------



## Adamantoise

imfree said:


> I'm listening to these Guys rockin' Hugo Montenegro's "Vice Of Killing", from *A Few Dollars More*.
> 
> Musicinthelifeism-The Vice Of Killing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-R_7oDDx28
> 
> *Hugo's orchestra plays a grand version! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZomMN_wtObo&feature=related



I enjoyed that film-I'll check that link later,Edgar. 

The Hitcher by Mark Isham.


----------



## Deven

The Chauffeur by Duran Duran

But it's being battled for the position of stuck in my head by:
Dave Gahan (Of Depeche Mode) - I Need You(The man could sing his grocery list and I'd think it's amazing. His voice is so smooth...)


----------



## Adamantoise

The Apes of Wrath by GWAR.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

My son watching Finding Nemo...


----------



## willowmoon

DevenDoom said:


> The Chauffeur by Duran Duran
> 
> But it's being battled for the position of stuck in my head by:
> Dave Gahan (Of Depeche Mode) - I Need You(The man could sing his grocery list and I'd think it's amazing. His voice is so smooth...)



Ooooooh, "The Chauffeur" -- one of my favorites! 

Currently listening to a "Judge Judy" court case right now ......


----------



## CastingPearls

You Are the Best and Worst Thing - Devil Doll

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDqzRRgo7vs&feature=related


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Staind - Fill Me Up


----------



## deanbpm

The Moldy Peaches- Unreleased Cutz and Live Jamz 1994-2002


----------



## littlefairywren

My Shadow - Keane

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVxNwatPRs4&feature=related


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh31W4HnRGg&feature=related

Glam metal never gets old.


----------



## willowmoon

"Them Bones" by Alice in Chains.


----------



## rellis10

Rhythm of Love - Plain White T's


----------



## littlefairywren

She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I8mWG6HlmU&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Captain Save

Mystic Rhythms - Rush


----------



## chapelhillmensch

End Times - The Eels


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Finger Eleven - Stay In Shadow


----------



## Adamantoise

Koyaanisqatsi by Philip Glass-the music that plays in Scrubs when the Janitor is giving JD the evil eye.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFnmH9a2RkE


----------



## imfree

American Tail Soundtrack-There No Cats In America http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujgbMo-dLec

Kiddo and I used to listen to that CD when he was little.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

"FM" by Junior Boys 

One of my favorite tracks by them. LOVE it and can listen to it over and over. It would also be excellent as part of a film soundtrack.

A YouTube video playing the track to someone's custom video:

*
LINK*


----------



## LovelyLiz

I am currently listening to an organ grinder play "The Entertainer" outside on the street here in New Orleans...

Whatta place!


----------



## rellis10

Bigger Than Us - White Lies


----------



## Adamantoise

Ending Credits music for 'The Slayer'-a former video nasty.


----------



## Adamantoise

...et Mors by Gallileous - a slice of nihilistic black/doom metal.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The movie "You Kill Me" that I'm trying to watch while surfing the net.


----------



## goofy girl

"Desperate Hands"- Jarrod Gorbel


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Atreyu - Wait For You


----------



## willowmoon

The movie "Alien Resurrection" .....


----------



## Heyyou

"All I Want" A Day to Remember

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61ESVVk4bNk


----------



## rellis10

"Hey Ahab" - Elton John and Leon Russel

I credit this song with finally getting me interested in Elton John's music properly. It's not that I didn't like it before, but I was indifferent to it.


----------



## Adamantoise

'Haunted' by Mental Horror. I'd not really heard much from this band before,but after giving them a listen I think I'm quite fond of them.


----------



## littlefairywren

1979 - Smashing Pumpkins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRuG1_FNSb8


----------



## KnottyOne

C'Mon - Tiesto


----------



## Captain Save

Firefly Night - Caroline Lavelle


----------



## willowmoon

Episodes of "Firefly" in the background -- damn, I miss that show.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Listening to 'Secrets of The Secret Service' on the Discovery Channel.


----------



## KingColt

http://oll-zen.bandcamp.com/ This guy. Support hm if you like his stuff. Highly recommendable if you like 90s and jazz infused Hip Hop. Most of his stuff is downloadable for free anyway.


----------



## CastingPearls

I just can't get I Used To Love Him by Lauryn Hill / Mary J. Blige out of my head.


----------



## Adamantoise

I Wish by Skee-Lo. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyf0YwUJcqk


----------



## BCBeccabae

goofy girl said:


> "Desperate Hands"- Jarrod Gorbel




lovelovelove.<3
I adore Jarrod Gorbel.

The Message-Andrew Landon

basically.


----------



## 1300 Class

_Anuraag - The Station Dedicated to Indian Classic Music_ on live365.com

Gosh I love the Shehnai and classical Indian music.


----------



## rellis10

The Very Best of The Doors


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme from 'Gremlins'.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHsPQMHkI7o&feature=more_related


----------



## Deven

Rammstein - Du riechst so gut (You smell so good)


----------



## Mozz

Britney Spears - Hold It Against Me


----------



## littlefairywren

Baby I'm a Star - Prince


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Let Me hear you SCREAM" - Ozzy Osbourne 

:wubu: Ozzy.


----------



## blueeyedevie

The ice box humming!


----------



## Mozz

Amy Winehouse - Rehab


----------



## Adamantoise

Main theme from 'Creepshow',horror.


----------



## littlefairywren

Sunlight - Bag Raiders

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TLCkIGV2mw


----------



## Mozz

Dj Inphinity Spybar Mix


----------



## Mozz

Prince - 1999

_*Love this song!*_


----------



## Adamantoise

Artist: The Feelgood Factor 
Song: The Whole Church Should Get Drunk


----------



## Heyyou

Come On Get Higher - Matt Nathanson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atmh1p6pNQk


----------



## imfree

Chong Rocks Out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ybkQBjqoYs&feature=related


----------



## chapelhillmensch

*Anchorage - SHORT SHARP SHOCKED - MICHELLE SHOCKED* 

View attachment Michelle Shocked - Short Sharp Shocked FRONT.jpg


----------



## willowmoon

The movie "The Skydivers" -- the MST3K version of it, in the background. One of the worst movies I've seen in recent years, undoubtedly.


----------



## Heyyou

imfree said:


> Chong Rocks Out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ybkQBjqoYs&feature=related



imfree im glad to see you got over your Incredible Hulk sickness that made you all green! 

@willowmoon Im really intrigued by these MST3K versions shall i google it or is there a site i can check it out?

And im presently listening to the Mercenaries 2 commercial "Oh No You Didnt!" full song.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEbE3fGfF-o from commercial here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcJyCdbC08c

I lmao every time i see this.


----------



## imfree

Heyyou said:


> imfree im glad to see you got over your *Incredible Hulk sickness* that made you all green!
> 
> @willowmoon Im really intrigued by these MST3K versions shall i google it or is there a site i can check it out?
> 
> And im presently listening to the Mercenaries 2 commercial "Oh No You Didnt!" full song.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEbE3fGfF-o from commercial here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcJyCdbC08c
> 
> I lmao every time i see this.



No, no, it's not Hulkism. It's well known from the ChiaYears, about two years ago, in these forums that I'm actually a ChiaHead:doh: and my green comes out from time-to-time, along with occasional posts in my Chia Obsession thread. Most OP's just ignore it or think I'm just an idiot.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Frank Zappa - Camarillo Brillo 

:wubu: I love this song!


----------



## CastingPearls

Frank Zappa - Broken Hearts Are For Assholes


----------



## Adamantoise

Vektor - Hunger for Violence.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Muse - Thoughts of a Dying Athiest


----------



## Deven

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## chapelhillmensch

willowmoon said:


> The movie "The Skydivers" -- the MST3K version of it, in the background. One of the worst movies I've seen in recent years, undoubtedly.



My God Skydivers was awful.............It had no sync sound right?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

David Bowie- Cat People

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWX_MFNOL_Y


----------



## ashmamma84

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=den0CxK-BdA

Andddd why is Justin Beiber popular again?


----------



## Adamantoise

Haunted by Mental Horror.


----------



## 1love_emily

Big Girl (You Are Beautiful) and Lollipop by MIKA.

J'adore.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDSK91mUNLU&ob=av2el


----------



## bodaciousroxxie

When You Were Young by The Killers.


----------



## CastingPearls

Home - Foo Fighters

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccFNw0gkHnU


----------



## imfree

The Animals-When I Was Young http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72eUZqxROXY


----------



## willowmoon

"The Promise" by Arcadia.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

"Bones" by The Killers

Just read that the video was directed by Tim Burton. Probably why I liked it lol


----------



## Mozz

Simple Minds - Don't You (Forget About Me)


----------



## Mozz

Dredg - Information


----------



## Mozz

BTNH - East 1999


----------



## Alicia33

Vindicated---Dashboard Confessional


----------



## CastingPearls

Everybody Hurts -REM


----------



## Rojodi

John Williams and the London Orchestra "Indiana Jones Theme"


----------



## Adamantoise

Gradually Melted by Deeds of Flesh.



Rojodi said:


> John Williams and the London Orchestra "Indiana Jones Theme"



Epic music choice. :bow:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Soundtrack from Girl, Interrupted


----------



## rellis10

Desperado - Johnny Cash


----------



## snuggletiger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMfxZ0cIy2A&feature=related

Clips of the Jim Healy Radio Show


----------



## Adamantoise

'Evil Genius' - one of Kagato's themes from 'Tenchi Muyo!'.


----------



## BCBeccabae

Two Door Cinema Club-What You Know


----------



## big_lad27

La Coka Nostra - A brand you can trust, next album in the my playlist, Immortal Technique - The 3rd World


----------



## Adamantoise

Euphoria (Nino's Dream) by The House Crew.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Slade "Get Down And Get With It"

followed by "Big Bess" by Louis Jordan

maybe I'll listen to some Slayer next... keep the tree huggin' hippies at bay


----------



## penguin

Toy Story 3. I haven't paid attention to it the whole way through as yet, but since my almost 4 year old likes it, I'm sure I'll see the whole thing eventually.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Well, since the HDD I keep my music on seems to have disappeared... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arNkTvc26Xc youtube it is.

Pendulum - Watercolor (Live)


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

"Ashes in Winter Light" by Elysian Fields

Video *LINK*


----------



## Alicia33

Spacehog----In The Meantime


----------



## Stroker Ace

Last 3:
"Take Me to The Top"- Motley Crue
"Misfits"- The Kinks
"I Don't Know"- Ozzy Osbourne

All thre are from a few vinyl albums I picked up for under $10. Love the sound of LP records!


----------



## imfree

turd ferguson said:


> Last 3:
> "Take Me to The Top"- Motley Crue
> "Misfits"- The Kinks
> "I Don't Know"- Ozzy Osbourne
> 
> All thre are from a few vinyl albums I picked up for under $10. Love the sound of LP records!



Gotta' love them ol' records! 

View attachment R Rheims Christmas Record wb lg.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise

Sarcastic Existence by Sepultura - from 1989 album _'Beneath the Remains'_


----------



## Stroker Ace

Red vinyl, nice!

What are the contents from within?


----------



## imfree

turd ferguson said:


> Red vinyl, nice!
> 
> What are the contents from within?



Instrumental Christmas Carols, played on a real Wurlitzer pipe organ, with chimes. Has nice, deep, long pipe, bass!:happy:

When Li'l Sis finds it and gets it out of storage, I have a clear 1999 pressing of Christian artist, John Elefante's "Defying Gravity", that I'll snap a pic of with my new ebay Canon A430. 

View attachment Organ pipes wb md lg.jpg


----------



## penguin

"Running Chickens", if you ask my daughter. "Chicken Run", to the rest of the world.


----------



## CastingPearls

Love of My Life - Queen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUJkCXE4sAA


----------



## big_lad27

Bob Marley - Stir it up (listening to the Gold album)


----------



## Stroker Ace

Cool, wicked chuch organ on red vinyl... listening to right now?

"Left Of The Dial"- The Replacements (great Mpls band, one of my fav's!, anyone her evr head of them?)


----------



## Mishty

3O,OOO Pounds Of Bananas  by Harry Chapin 

of banannnnnaaaaas


----------



## bigguyDK

Magtens Korridorer - Picnic På Kastellet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGQL-eL5f3w&feature=related

I know that all the people here do not understand the language. but now I post it anyway :happy:


----------



## Stroker Ace

I'm intrigued Denamark...

My better half and I have some Nordic music samplers (I can't think of the label, I'll get back to you).

Ever heard Hoven Droven? Awesome Swedish folk-metal hybrid!


----------



## Adamantoise

Scimetar by Jenovavirus.


----------



## bigguyDK

turd ferguson said:


> I'm intrigued Denamark...
> 
> My better half and I have some Nordic music samplers (I can't think of the label, I'll get back to you).
> 
> Ever heard Hoven Droven? Awesome Swedish folk-metal hybrid!




No I have never heard Hoven Drover, but I will definitely listen to their music.


----------



## Adamantoise

The Song of Words by GWAR.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Adamantoise said:


> The Song of Words by GWAR.



awesome!

Just watched Slayer doing "Reigning Blood" on DVD. The band really does get rained on in blood. Wow! I'm not even a big Slayer fan but that was awesome!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Good Enough - Evanescence


----------



## shuefly pie

Pizziacto Five - Twiggy Twiggy - Twiggy vs. James Bond

http://tinyurl.com/5r7h3


----------



## hrd

shooting the moon - ok go


----------



## imfree

Evanscence-Away From Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwmmv8Ia2DQ


----------



## shuefly pie

Lovefool - The Cardigans

I *heart* Pandora.


----------



## Lamia

"Because" by the Beatles and "Leave a Light On" by Duran Duran...over and over and over.


----------



## shuefly pie

Wonderwall - Oasis


----------



## iglooboy55

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
The Police
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aENX1Sf3fgQ&ob=av2nm


----------



## imfree

iglooboy55 said:


> Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
> The Police
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aENX1Sf3fgQ&ob=av2nm



Great song! Made me think of this other nice one by the poleece.

The Police-Wrapped Around Your Finger http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svWINSRhQU0&ob=av3em

Li'l Sis is gonna' get my 45 RPM vinyl of that thing out of storage sometime in the next few months.:happy:

The bass in that song just doesn't compress and translate to mp3 very well.:doh:


----------



## willowmoon

"Torn To Pieces" by Death. 

Perfect easy-listening music ...


----------



## Adamantoise

turd ferguson said:


> awesome!
> 
> Just watched Slayer doing "Reigning Blood" on DVD. The band really does get rained on in blood. Wow! I'm not even a big Slayer fan but that was awesome!



 I just wished I could've been there...*sigh* 

Now Listening to: Corrupting the Immaculate by Mental Horror. ,\m/


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I started with Linkin Park's Breaking the Habit and now just switched to Three Days Grace's Just Like You


----------



## BCBeccabae

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGEdukHtTsc


<3 john mayer


----------



## BCBeccabae

this is so fucking beautiful.

gary nock-if you change your mind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g4zas0mCMk&feature=related


----------



## Stroker Ace

"All The Way From Memphis"- Mott The Hoople (live version from Broadway, NY in 1974, great stuff! Forgot I had this LP).

Some real rare live Rage Against the Machine too. A live track called "Had To Be Playing On A Jukebox" which is based on poem by Allen Ginsberg. Wow, heady stuff. It's from the _People Of The Sun EP_ (a rare 10 inch record, 1996-97, I think).

Been on a "live" kick this AM. 

Live albums are so raw and refreshing. Warts and all.


----------



## Adamantoise

GWAR - Battle Lust
From 'Violence Has Arrived' (2001)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Papa Roach - To be loved

Next up: Hollywood Undead - City


----------



## Adamantoise

The main theme to 'Creepshow'. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fof-W47KXsU&feature=related Enjoy. :happy:


----------



## penguin

Little Miss S - Edie Brickell and the New Bohemians.


----------



## Stroker Ace

"Cult Of Personality"- Living Colour

From 1988, I forgot how much this song (and band) f-in' rocked!

Kick a$$!- Stroker Ace


----------



## rellis10

Halo (live cover) - Florence and the Machine

Guilty pleasure


----------



## MattB

Just went from Grateful Dead "Here Comes Sunshine" into Cannibal Corpse "Cyanide Assassin"...jarring...


----------



## imfree

Listening to Leigh Nash doing this lovely song.

Sixpence None The Richer-Within A Room Somewhere http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6jXCiYFEZo


----------



## Alicia33

'Little Black Backpack'-- Stroke 9


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Bob James - Storm King. Before that, DJ Zeph + The Coup's "Shake it On Down" and Zappa's "Florentine Pogen" live.


----------



## rellis10

This = Love - The Script


----------



## Gentleman Zombie

Epica - Cry For The Moon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dys1_TuUmI4


Does this forum support [youtube] tags?


----------



## Heyyou

Alicia33 said:


> Spacehog----In The Meantime



Good song. 

"Heaven Can Wait" - Meatloaf, w pretty graphics http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyOsjSvir7A

"Heaven can wait... *piano* And all i got is time until the end of time." *piano*


----------



## Adamantoise

Eternity Too Short by Decapitated.


----------



## littlefairywren

rellis10 said:


> This = Love - The Script



I LOVE The Script! 

For the First Time - The Script

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtCpC8jE_Cs


----------



## Stroker Ace

TGIF!

"Captain Fantasy"/ "Don't Get 2 Close 2 My Fantasy"

Ween.. truer words have never been played! :kiss2:


----------



## Tanuki

Astra - Silent sleep


----------



## rellis10

Torn - Natalie Imbruglia

And no, I don't feel guilty about liking it


----------



## Adamantoise

Altar of Sacrifice/Jesus Saves by Slayer.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird


----------



## imfree

Been known to listen to "Free Bird", myself. Includes "Poison Whiskey", too. Sweet that WMG hasn't muted it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0YU_qwzPhg


----------



## hegotgame88

Cali P  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uquorb0BjCc


----------



## CastingPearls

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga

I'm a free bitch, baby.


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Bad Romance - Lady Gaga
> 
> I'm a free bitch, baby.



I keep playing that song over and over lately.


----------



## imfree

Brad Paisley-Online(hilarious!) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE6iAjEv9dQ

(WhopperTaleFont) So y'all think I'm a 55 year old, 5'7", 400 lb BHM, who is disabled and runs a VLF Loop Ranch in Tn!!! When you have six-pack abs, you're 6'6" tall, 30 years old, own a Masarati, live in Malabu Beach, and have almost as much money as Bill Gates, life is just too damned perfect and boring, you need an alternate Online Persona!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit


----------



## littlefairywren

Need To Feel Loved - Reflekt Ft. Delline Bass

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhv76ZwV8P0


----------



## Heyyou

Red Hot Chili Peppers - "Snow (Hey Oh)"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPLWaJeNqx8


----------



## Adamantoise

Ain't Talking 'bout Dub - Apollo 440


----------



## Mathias

The Promised Land- Final Fantasy 7 Advent Children 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA6zTRqKuRM


----------



## russianrobot

sexy bitch - dave guetta/akon


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Frank Zappa - Dirty Love


----------



## Mishty

Two of my best friends were snowed in together for far to long, this was the result: Mama - Pioneer Chick'n Stand (Zevon fans, you are correct) 

It's an original and it's beautiful.


----------



## AuntHen

Why Are You Running Away? by Hoobastank


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9iqh3-Wc_Y


----------



## Adamantoise

A bit of Sarcofago...

'Nightmare' by Sarcofago.


----------



## CAMellie

A Stephen Lynch* loop:
"Dr. Stephen"
"Voices In My Head"
"Beelz"
"Lullabye (The Divorce Song)"
"Country Love Song"


*Stephen Lynch is a musical comedian


----------



## SMA413

CAMellie said:


> A Stephen Lynch* loop:
> "Dr. Stephen"
> "Voices In My Head"
> "Beelz"
> "Lullabye (The Divorce Song)"
> "Country Love Song"
> 
> 
> *Stephen Lynch is a musical comedian



My sister and I quote Beelz all the time. I <3 Stephen Lynch... and it doesn't hurt that he's adorable.


----------



## CAMellie

SMA413 said:


> My sister and I quote Beelz all the time. I <3 Stephen Lynch... and it doesn't hurt that he's adorable.


If he got any cuter my head would explode! :blush:


----------



## swamptoad

Sufjan Stevens - The Undivided Self


from the album: The Avalanche


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Nirvana - Come as you are


----------



## swamptoad

Your Plump Princess said:


> Nirvana - Come as you are



excellent choice!


----------



## iglooboy55

I have recently rediscovered my affection for the Cold War Kids
Their debut album is one of the greatest indie rock records I've ever heard.
Currently listening to Hospital Beds
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyhkQzPLjcA


----------



## snuggletiger

Meet me Halfway by Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Junky

russianrobot said:


> sexy bitch - dave guetta/akon



You ever listen to Memories by David Guetta and Kid Cudi? Great song.

I'm currently listening to Colors by Between the Buried and Me from front to back. Such an Epic album.


----------



## MattB

Taking a break from jamming tonight...listening to "Ball and Chain" by Big Brother and the Holding Company...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItLi2rVaIzo

_*Possibly* _my fave Big Brother tune, but sometimes "Summertime" beats it. (Sometimes... :happy


----------



## Heyyou

Mathias said:


> The Promised Land- Final Fantasy 7 Advent Children
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA6zTRqKuRM



FF7 is great soundtrack.

Im playing "Prelude" and "My heart will go on" on the keyboard right now!

What do you know bout FF7 for PS1


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Taking a break from jamming tonight...listening to "Ball and Chain" by Big Brother and the Holding Company...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItLi2rVaIzo
> 
> _*Possibly* _my fave Big Brother tune, but sometimes "Summertime" beats it. (Sometimes... :happy



Gut wrenchingly beautiful!!!! Sometimes nothing else will do.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

"Closet Freak" by Miss Lawrence

This is an awesome track from Lawrence Washington from the show Real Housewives of Altanta. Great beat and style and I think the lyrics can pertain to any situation where someone is trying to hide their relationship out of shame whether it pertains to reasons of sexuality (gay/bi), race (interracial), appearance (weight/fat girl with guy), or whatever.

Video *LINK*


----------



## BCBeccabae

Guernica-Brand New
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJQv1WnRXD0

ahh Deja :3


----------



## Stroker Ace

"I Dig You"- Boss Hogg (Jon Spencer from Blues Explosion and his wife Christina Martinez's band, sexy-trash rock from '95!)

"Telephone Line"- E.L.O. (man, these guys had some great classically influenced prog rock in the 1970's. Awesome stuff!).

"Telephone line, give me some time, I'm living in twilight!"


----------



## MattB

Stroker Ace said:


> "I Dig You"- Boss Hogg (Jon Spencer from Blues Explosion and his wife Christina Martinez's band, sexy-trash rock from '95!)
> 
> "Telephone Line"- E.L.O. (man, these guys had some great classically influenced prog rock in the 1970's. Awesome stuff!).
> 
> "Telephone line, give me some time, I'm living in twilight!"


 

Heh. There have been many ELO conversations in other threads. That song is my quintessential ELO tune...


----------



## MattB

I love Metal and Punk, but if I had to live on nothing but the Kinks I could probably manage...

The Kinks- Set Me Free

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaojZhoeE5s


----------



## imfree

I'll post vinyl on You Tube, someday if WMG don't shoot me down.

Electric Light Orchestra-Sweet Talkin' Woman http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRcszWRBkR4

Eeeeew!, this one's had the s**t compression-squashed out of it, VinyLiberator is needed!


----------



## Alicia33

I have been listening to some Everclear today, love me some Art


----------



## dudley100

A load of Boston Hardcore punk. Gang Green, Jerry's Kids and The Freeze. All came about because of The Pixies.


----------



## MattB

dudley100 said:


> A load of Boston Hardcore punk. Gang Green, Jerry's Kids and The Freeze. All came about because of The Pixies.


 

Jerry's Kids!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkg8TS4KjUc


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

The Lonely Island video featuring Akon, "I Just Had Sex" on youtube lol


----------



## Stroker Ace

The Kinks are s**t! Just got a vinyl copy of "Misfits" from 1977. Rock And Roll Heaven, indeed!

I recently have gotten way more into ELO. If anyone is every the TC area there's a great band called ELnO (quoted as the "2nd best ELO tribute band in the Twin Cities"). They all were Jeff Lynne afro wigs adn shades when playing. Fun stuff! They even once played along side a video screen that was showing "Xanadu" at the same time!

As for what I'm listening to right now, Dave Ray & Tony Glover "Shake 'Em On Down" and "Full Moon" from live recording during the eightes. This duo were/are local folk blues legends in the TC music scene.

LTD-


----------



## Adamantoise

Mutant Christ by Cryptopsy-via YouTube,as I sadly haven't obtained the album yet.


----------



## littlefairywren

Set Adrift on Memory Bliss - PM Dawn


----------



## Paquito

Hey Ya - Outkast

What's cooler than being cool? ICE COLD


----------



## penguin

Independent Women - Destiny's Child. Also known as the "I Farted" song.


----------



## Adamantoise

Spoon Smashed Face by Neuropathia.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

My Darkest Days - Without You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=161KfzAJkS4


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_Dominion_ by *Danzig* :wubu:


----------



## Stroker Ace

"Another One Bites The Dust"- Queen

From the 1980 LP "The Game". Played the LP backwayrds (your supposed to do this while under th influence of marijuana, so say the liner notes- haha).. Anyione here every do the with Led Zeppelin's "Stairway To Heaven"?

Here's to my sweet Satan, 666!

My sweet Lord!


----------



## goofy girl

I have two songs I can't stop listening to right now,

F*cking Perfect - Pink (I picked the youtube with the lyrics because that's the best part....makes me cry a little)

and 

The Way It Is - Nicole Atkins


----------



## Blackhawk2293

The song from the first Rambo movie. "It's a Long Road"

Well I'm not really listening to it, it's stuck in my head because I watched the movie earlier today. LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mother by Danzig
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RPrj0bp0NA


----------



## MattB

Bad Brains- "Joshua's Song"

At least I was when I started typing that...good 'ol hardcore, nice and short...

Now on to Behemoth- "Be Without Fear"


----------



## Adamantoise

Jesus Saves by Slayer. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Naked Eyes- Promises Promises
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJP2PH8WKaI&feature=BF&list=FL1wCCLjYlWCA&index=4


----------



## Adamantoise

Haunted by Mental Horror.


----------



## Stroker Ace

"Rock Hard"- Suzi Quatro

"Bebe Le Strange"- Heart

Some a$$-kickin' chick rock, fat or thin!


----------



## AuntHen

Smoothie Song by Nickel Creek


----------



## Adamantoise

Deduced to Overkill - Zyklon


----------



## Mozz

Listenin to that new Beth Ditto EP


----------



## snuggletiger

"rocking chair" by Louis Armstrong

"meet me halfway" by Black Eyed Peas

"smile" Lily Allen


----------



## Mozz

snuggletiger said:


> "rocking chair" by Louis Armstrong
> 
> "meet me halfway" by Black Eyed Peas
> 
> "smile" Lily Allen



_Smile is a great tune_


----------



## Adamantoise

Haunting the Chapel by Slayer


----------



## Heyyou

Chevelle - "Send the pain below"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNWq96ow5qM

:bow:

("Listening to, Redux" or "Listening to right now? Its both!!)

lyrics:
Much like suffocating... 
*I cant feel my CHEST!* (heavy guitar) *DROP DOWN*"...
(screaming) LAAALALALALALAAAAAA!!
(love this song)
Highlights, having hurt... So send the pain below (much like suffocating)


----------



## imfree

...Always wanted to do this one.

Bachman Turner Overdrive-Hey You http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfy_9e8BiJ8


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme from 1985's "Re-Animator".


----------



## biggirlsrock

I just slapped on Morrissey's "Years of Refusal" - "Something is Squeezing my Skull" is on at this particular moment...


----------



## Heyyou

Smile Empty Soul - "Bottom of a Bottle (I do it for the drugs)"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLzdsEufEcU


----------



## Adamantoise

Hip to be Square by Huey Lewis and the News.


----------



## Kat

Duran Duran - Hungry like the wolf


----------



## Heyyou

"Youre so vein" by Carly Simon

No youtube link on this one, this song is catchy for a little bit and then its not.


----------



## imfree

Vanity, vanity, exactly *who* is so *vain*? Carly Simon-You're So Vain http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5NfouRh2cY&feature=fvw


----------



## Adamantoise

Frantic Disembowelment (No Vocals) by Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## spiritangel

Starkid Potter the music from their Harry Potter the Musical and the sequal


----------



## Kat

The Undertones - Teenage kicks


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

To the sound of silence & fingers taping away on keyboards at the library.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## MattB

Kat said:


> The Undertones - Teenage kicks


 
YES! Love this song, makes me feel all warm and fuzzy...

Listening to this right now...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiltQYlNot0


----------



## comaseason

Sing, Sing, Sing - Louis Prima


----------



## instantkarma

Peace Dream - Ringo Starr


----------



## Kat

The Bouncing Souls - True Believers


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Marilyn Manson - Valentines Day.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Pocket Full of Sunshine- Natasha Beddingfield


----------



## CastingPearls

Cold - Annie Lennox


----------



## penguin

Miss Freelove '69 - Hoodoo Gurus


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Cee-Lo Green's "Fuck You." No Gleeky Gwyneth, no goddamn muppets. Just a plain, angry-as-fuck brother getting one over on his ex soul ballad.

I hate censored for airplay music more than I hate censored for TV movies. This is NOT how you fight a stranger in the Alps, Larry!


----------



## littlefairywren

No Promises - Bryan Rice


----------



## Deacone

Atreyu - Honor


----------



## dudley100

Whole Lotta Rosie-ACDC happy days.


----------



## Deacone

Three Days Grace - I Hate Everything About You


----------



## dudley100

The Dickies - Banana Splits. I don't care what you think, it makes me smile.


----------



## Tanuki

She's Alive by Van Canto


----------



## Adamantoise

The Return of the Los Palmas 7 by Madness.
Grey Day by Madness.


----------



## J_Underscore

Weezer - Hash Pipe. I have NO Idea how it got stuck in my head, since I didn't even know the song was "Hash Pipe" by Weezer LOL but my amazing gf knows her music and told me what it was after I hummed it to her


----------



## Deacone

J_JP_M said:


> Weezer - Hash Pipe. I have NO Idea how it got stuck in my head, since I didn't even know the song was "Hash Pipe" by Weezer LOL but my amazing gf knows her music and told me what it was after I hummed it to her



Teehee  xxx

Rihanna - Only Girl


----------



## Deven

Panic! At the Disco - The Ballad of Mona Lisa


----------



## snuggletiger

"I Am the Very Model of a Modern Major General"--Pirates of Pensanze.


----------



## Alicia33

Weezer----Sweater Song


----------



## Tanuki

Working Man by Rush


----------



## Adamantoise

The opening theme to 'Antropophagous' by Marcello Giombini.


----------



## Tanuki

I Will Lay Down My Bones Among The Rocks And Roots - Wolves In The Throne Room

Incredible


----------



## J_Underscore

wanted to listen to it ages ago, got distracted. Was reading something and got fed, now listeing to 

Rev Theory - Hell Yeah


----------



## Mishty

Problems by Rappin 4 Tay

1995, from the Dangerous Minds soundtrack, but first real taste of hip-hop lol


----------



## Gingembre

Adele singing Someone Like You live at the Brits. I freakin LOVE Adele :bow:


----------



## Deacone

My Chemical Romance - Na Na Na [Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na]


----------



## CastingPearls

You Lost Me - Christina Aguilera


----------



## riplee

Someone has posted a piece of music composed by George Delarue for the movie "Le Roi De Cur" ("The King of Hearts") in a tribute to director Philippe de Broca.

I don't know the name of the selection consisting of piano, flute and cello but I find it melancholy, whimsical and uplifting.

Hear it for yourself...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwFCCo6kesg


----------



## riplee

CastingPearls said:


> Cold - Annie Lennox



I'm a big fan of Annie Lennox.

Of course, you've heard her version of Neil Young's "Don't Let It Bring You Down" featured on her Medusa release and the "American Beauty" Soundtrack?


----------



## J_Underscore

Monsters by Matchbox Romance


----------



## Alicia33

Kids----by MGMT


----------



## Adamantoise

Gor-Gor by GWAR. I would offer my wisdom teeth for this album,for it is the only GWAR studio album I don't have save for their latest effort 'Bloody Pit of Horror'.


----------



## imfree

Black Irish Band-Drunken Sailor http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGan4nmvhgQ


----------



## Adamantoise

'Chi sta arrivando?' from The House by the Cemetery OST on YouTube...and now 'Monster End' from the same soundtrack. Music written by Walter Rizzati.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I am currently loving any song by Jana Kramer and Lady Gaga's new song "Born This Way"


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"I Luciferi" by Danzig.


----------



## MattB

DragonForce- Operation Ground and Pound


----------



## Adamantoise

Suicide by Evol Intent - Drum 'n' Bass again.


----------



## MattB

Arsis- Servants To The Night


----------



## Adamantoise

The Dream Team remix of 'Hitman' by Marvellous Cain.


----------



## Heyyou

Airborn Toxic Event - "Changing"


----------



## CastingPearls

A Little Night Music -Mozart

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxEMJ5ba4qc&feature=autofb


----------



## TwilightStarr

Round in Love by Dwight & Nicole


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Dear Sergio - Streetlight Manifesto


----------



## AuntHen

Upgrade U by Beyonce

I like what the song is REALLY about and she is right! haha 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nr8hPnZfMU


----------



## Adamantoise

Succubus by Massacre.


----------



## CastingPearls

Wonderful, Wonderful - Johnny Mathis

(In an X-Files kinda mood tonight...heh)


----------



## AshleyEileen

Chromeo. 

You should see the one person dance party I've got going on.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

mOBSCENE - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Adamantoise

A review of 'Unhinged' by The Cinema Snob.


----------



## MattB

"I'll Marimba You" by the Baja Marimba Band


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Carnival of the Animals by Saint~Saens:happy:


----------



## Alicia33

Eastbound Train------Ratham Stone


----------



## Adamantoise

Fistful of Teeth - GWAR


----------



## imfree

This lovely work of art, Nat King Cole-Mona Lisa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG-A_qTAKEI


----------



## imfree

Flaming Ember-Westbound #9 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vO0v8p6rSTU

Ya, there's somma' that "good ole' southern religious hypocrisy" in this song.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_Lady of Dreams_ by Kitaro


----------



## russianrobot

Dreams Never End - New Order - Movement - 1981

one of the best guitar openings ever


----------



## goofy girl

Since I read the would you date a tranny thread all I have in my head is Willin. And it's awesome


----------



## goofy girl

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Cee-Lo Green's "Fuck You." No Gleeky Gwyneth, no goddamn muppets. Just a plain, angry-as-fuck brother getting one over on his ex soul ballad.
> 
> I hate censored for airplay music more than I hate censored for TV movies. This is NOT how you fight a stranger in the Alps, Larry!



I love this song. It's so dancey!!


----------



## goofy girl

a friend posted this on FB...can you go wrong with Katie Perry and 30 Seconds to Mars?? Nope.


----------



## Adamantoise

Scream by The Misfits.


----------



## goofy girl

The Les Miserables concert is on PBS tonight!! It's an older one, but I haven't seen it in years....I'm so excited!!


----------



## Adamantoise

One Private Hell by Abscess. I love these guys,and I love Autopsy as well. The tracklisting for Autopsy's new album has been announced,and hopefully a release date will follow!


----------



## goofy girl

goofy girl said:


> The Les Miserables concert is on PBS tonight!! It's an older one, but I haven't seen it in years....I'm so excited!!



UGH....not the same concert  Some of it's OK so far...I'm gonna listen to as much as i can for now lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tiesto- Elements of Life CD


----------



## patmcf

Mt Eden Dubstep - Sierra Leone

Wait for the drop.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Madonna- Confessions of a Dance Floor album


----------



## Adamantoise

Bryan Fury's Theme from _Tekken 3_.


----------



## Adamantoise

Cyanide Assassin by Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

The Blues Brothers-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCTJeT2i9QU


----------



## kelly555

I'm listening to http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/radio/bbc_radio_one/listenlive
:eat1:


----------



## rellis10

'Crucify The Dead' - Slash ft. Ozzy Osbourne.....or even just the whole album 'Slash'

Harder than most of the stuff i listen to, but i can't help it, i just love this album. Such a great mix of different styles within the genre too.


----------



## imfree

Damn Yankees-High Enough http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_uh8XjgLTE


----------



## tuffghost

The Purple Bottle by Animal Collective


----------



## Adamantoise

Hoots Mon by Lord Rockingham's XI.


----------



## TwilightStarr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqoSGphTA3Q

Recently became addicted to this song after I heard it on an episode on True Blood.


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- "That's It For The Other One" from Anthem of the Sun

RIP Bear...


----------



## dudley100

Dead Kennedys live at the deaf club, the whole album, too good to pick 1 song


----------



## Adamantoise

_Balls to the Wall _by _Accept_! :bow:


----------



## Deacone

Ex's and Oh's by Atreyu :>


----------



## imfree

Just dropped in after hearing this one from grooves and a magnetic pickup, Woo-hooo!, with a 60pf low-cap interconnect to the ViunyLiberator. Jefferson Starship-St Charles (You Tube, impotent, compared to vinyl.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2V8cyVNtig


60pf Low-Cap Interconnect Cable 

View attachment VinyLine 60pf interconnect 3-17-2011 wb lg.jpg


----------



## J34

Drudkh- Blood in our Wells


----------



## Adamantoise

Outside by Shah - Russian thrash masters!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzIOybTDB2A&feature=related


----------



## goofy girl

Adele Someone Like You


----------



## lalatx

Kids of 88 - Everybody Knows 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT4qlFZBNJY&feature=related


----------



## CastingPearls

Don't Follow - Alice in Chains


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eyPZMZpZpc&fmt=18

The training mode theme of Street Fighter IV


----------



## Adamantoise

Main theme of the 1981 slasher 'The Burning' by Rick Wakeman.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Faith Hill cd called Faith...one of my favorite cd's!


----------



## CastingPearls

Who Wants to Live Forever ~ Queen


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Just dropped in after hearing this one from grooves and a magnetic pickup, Woo-hooo!, with a 60pf low-cap interconnect to the ViunyLiberator. Jefferson Starship-St Charles (You Tube, impotent, compared to vinyl.)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2V8cyVNtig
> 
> 
> 60pf Low-Cap Interconnect Cable



'Twasn't easy, either. I replaced the interconnect cable as part of repairing that pesky intermittent Left Channel. I was having excessive "scratch" noise and even vinyl dust on the stylus! I knew that the stylus should be OK because the noise wasn't steady and distortion/channel separation didn't indicate a chipped or broken stylus. A closer look at that sagging counter weight showed the back of the tonearm to be bent. Straightening the back of that arm put it back in dynamic balance and permitted the arm to negotiate record warp with less noise and record wear. I never was proud of that 470 k resistor at the input of the VinyLiberator Pre-Amp in its RIAA HF roll-off network because high-value resistors contribute higher levels of Johson-Niquist noise to the system. As I was pondering the situation, that Stillsmallvoice in my mind worked through a couple possibilities, then "told" me to put the HF roll-off network between the first and second stages of the amp, where only 5.6 k was needed and the network would also tend to reduce noise of the first stage amp! I went for it and dropped the Pre-Amp's noise-floor by almost 20db! That took the VinyLiberator's noise performance from marginally acceptable to well...running with the big dogs! The record is old and scratchy, but sounds fine once the volume of the music picks up.

Stillsmallvoice, VinyLiberator, & St. Charles http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_82VarXgjvA


----------



## CastingPearls

Possibility ~ Lykke Li

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIZNyC1uYko


----------



## Adamantoise

_Damien_ by _Morbid Saint_.


----------



## bmann0413

I've been listening to this particular track from Pokemon Black/White. It really makes me think about the past.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVWet6YEMqQ&feature=related


----------



## Alicia33

Creedence Clearwater Revival----Midnight Special


----------



## KittyKitten

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvdTr0RhdsM

Shalamar- Make That Move


----------



## riplee

Beethoven's 7th Symphony 2nd Movement


----------



## The Orange Mage

"King of Wishful Thinking" by Go West

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry4iwzS4Na0 (warning: hilariously early-90s)


----------



## Mishty

Someone Like You - Adele


:happy:


----------



## imfree

Head East-Never Been Any Reason http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CguSW9y5bD8


----------



## The Orange Mage

imfree said:


> Head East-Never Been Any Reason http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CguSW9y5bD8



This one's been on heavy rotation the last month. Heard it on the radio once or twice and was like, "Whoa, what was that?"


----------



## imfree

The Orange Mage said:


> This one's been on heavy rotation the last month. Heard it on the radio once or twice and was like, "Whoa, what was that?"



I always did like that twangy bass solo in that piece. Glad I never had to endure a heavy rotation of it, though, because I'd hate to get burned-out on a good song.


----------



## rellis10

Goo Goo Dolls - Slide

I've got in on loop, it's just kinda popping with me at the moment. Mainly for the lines "I want to wake up where you are", "put your arms around me"....aw hell there's a whole bunch of them. :blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

The Wolf by Dave Clarke.


----------



## toomuchspagett

these few presidents by why.
and before that, mullet, by sage francis.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT_bgCcStCw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gR--f-x5_8

both wundaful tracks.


----------



## The Orange Mage

On a huge Steve Winwood kick tonight!

While You See A Chance
Higher Love
Valerie
Roll With It

and more!


----------



## imfree

This one's been playin' in that "radio in my head". Foreigner-I Want To Know What Love Is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C00ffeNR5zw


----------



## Adamantoise

Aggressive Perfector by Slayer (Live)


----------



## Mishty

Do you remember - Jack Johnson


----------



## bonified

This is my favourite'st song in the world right now, so very beautiful. :ghey:

Alexander Ebert - Truth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_atFMCUJ1o


----------



## imfree

Charlie Daniels Band-Reflections http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTn4K2QC4rc


----------



## Chode McBlob

I am currently listening to a band called *"Back Door Slam". Roll Away* is the name of that album. They are a blues/rock band that has played with Government Mule.


----------



## cinnamitch

Big Mama Thornton, John Lee Hooker, Big Walter Horton & Dr Ross

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsG4RwBwBeA&feature=related


----------



## Adamantoise

Justice Sucks by Indestroy.


----------



## pegz

Pink.... Fuckin' Perfect


----------



## rg770Ibanez

The save menu music from resident evil 1. It's probably my favorite riff of all time. So peaceful yet so emotional. :wubu:


----------



## rellis10

'Andalucia' and 'Kingdom of Rust' by Doves


----------



## J_Underscore

Monster Magnet - Space Lord. Wow its good


----------



## imfree

This is different for me, hearing Elvis P from a 78 RPM record, played on a Paillard wind-up acoustic record player!

Elvis Presley-Blue Suede Shoes-78 RPM, Acoustic Record Player http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqKRz0GQZwg


----------



## TwilightStarr

Unframed - Ill Nino

It's been way too long since I've seen Ill Nino live.


----------



## bonified

I watch a bit of FTV and love the music some of the bigger houses invest in. 

Such a track, from the viktor rolf 20011 ss show, hottest billy idol cover ever! 


http://soundcloud.com/djfarmer/whit...ez-remix-for-viktor-rolf-ss-2011-fashion-show


----------



## Dansinfool

Adele - "Rolling in the Deep"
The Script - "For the first Time"


----------



## mel

Up to the mountian - Crystal Bowesox


----------



## mel

now..

...baby take off your coat......realllll slow...


----------



## Fox

N.O.T. by Incognito


----------



## TwilightStarr

Who are you when I'm not looking - Blake Shelton


----------



## CastingPearls

All I Do - Stevie Wonder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ9Pa41KJjM

Baby just suppose I should happen to cross your mind
And by some chance a girl like me you're really been trying to find
Well let me tell you boy
Think of how exciting it would be
If you should discover you feel like me
If you should discover this dream is for two
We'll I'm gonna tell you boy
I'd light a candle every day
And pray that you'll always feel this way
And pray that our love will forever be new
'Cause all I do is think about you

All I do
Oh baby
Is think about you
I think about you
All I do
Yeah, baby
Is think about you


----------



## Weirdo890

I'd Cry Like a Baby - Dean Martin

Sums up how I would feel if my babydoll left me.


----------



## Mathias

Chris Cornell- You know my name


----------



## Tanuki

MD .45 - Hell's Motel


----------



## Heyyou

"The Ping Pong Song" by Enrique Inglesias


----------



## Weirdo890

Starting Over - John Lennon


----------



## Heyyou

"Fall at your feet" by Crowded House


----------



## Weirdo890

Windmills of Your Mind - Noel Harrison


----------



## Heyyou

"Who knew" by Pink


----------



## TwilightStarr

Don't Know Why - Norah Jones


----------



## Weirdo890

The first episode of the web show _What The @#%^ Is Wrong With You?_. Hilarious show! Check it out on Blip TV. Google the words _Radio Dead Air_.


----------



## CAMellie

The Searchers - Needles And Pins (1964)

Ahhh...the wonderful awesomeness that is the oldies. :happy:


----------



## mel

Michael Grimm- The Reason


----------



## CastingPearls

Loved By the Sun - Tangerine Dream feat. Jon Anderson (of Yes)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40eZABP5eJs


----------



## SMA413

She Says- Howie Day


----------



## Adamantoise

Narcosis by Colosseum.


----------



## Weirdo890

Wino Dealing With Dracula - Richard Pryor


----------



## CastingPearls

If (You Let Him Take Me From You) - Beyonce

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNk8-sHAu-8&feature=share


----------



## Weirdo890

Itchycoo Park - Small Faces


----------



## riplee

CAMellie said:


> The Searchers - Needles And Pins (1964)
> 
> Ahhh...the wonderful awesomeness that is the oldies. :happy:



Good call...the Ramones' version is cool, too.


----------



## Weirdo890

I've got _The Red Green Show_ going as background noise.


----------



## Adamantoise

Search and Destroy by Deadly Blessing.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Better Than Nothing - Maria Mena


----------



## Heyyou

"There She Goes Again" by Sixpence None The Richer


----------



## Heyyou

"Im comin home, comin home, tell the world that im comin home" by ?


----------



## Weirdo890

You're the One - The Vogues


----------



## Heyyou

"Kyrie" by Mr. Mister.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHXgHjDOxUM

Kyrie eleison, kyrie eleison, kyrie

The wind blows hard against this mountain side, across the sea into my soul
It reaches into where I cannot hide, setting my feet upon the road

My heart is old, it holds my memories, my body burns a gemlike flame
Somewhere between the soul and soft machine, is where I find myself again

Chorus:
Kyrie eleison, down the road that I must travel
Kyrie eleison, through the darkness of the night
Kyrie eleison, where I'm going will you follow
Kyrie eleison, on a highway in the light

When I was young I thought of growing old, of what my life would mean to me
Would I have followed down my chosen road, or only wished what I could be

(chorus repeats out...)


----------



## cinnamitch

You Only Get What You Give- New Radicals
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7-...ext=1&list=MLGxdCwVVULXce_QViO3FN62Wyc8TdvGsR


----------



## Heyyou

Cable Car (Over My Head) - The Fray

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFRkpvvop3I


----------



## penguin

In the background is he music from Super Mario 3 as my daughter plays, and History Repeating by Shirley Bassey.


----------



## rellis10

Echoes, Silence, Patience and Grace - Foo Fighters

I much prefer it to their new album, I feel like it's got more depth and it's slightly lighter in tone. Although I do like a couple of tracks from Wasting Light...Rope and Walk, maybe more but I'll have to give it another listen through to make sure.


----------



## Xutjja

Black Lab - This Night 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cucFfpsqf8


----------



## easybeat

Weirdo890 said:


> Itchycoo Park - Small Faces



:bow: one of my favorite bands, they're much more than that one popular song though


----------



## imfree

easybeat said:


> :bow: one of my favorite bands, they're much more than that one popular song though



Hey there, Easybeat, I've gotta' ask, did you get your screename from these guys? The Easybeats-Friday On My Mind http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSowZcvoqr4


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hells Bells - Cary Ann Hearst


----------



## Tanuki

Nighttown, Lady Bright - Kurt Elling


----------



## pegz

A little Monday feel good.....

Back in Black AC/DC


----------



## rellis10

Blurry - Puddle of Mudd

Why I like this song is beyond me, but I do


----------



## Mathias

Dad's gonna kill me- Richard Thompson 

Ever since I heard it on Sons of Anarchy it's been on repeat.


----------



## computer

love the stones... ;D
:bow::bow:


----------



## SMA413

The Lazy Song- Bruno Mars


----------



## bonified

hottest fresh, can tell it's getting colder and darker here. 

Spirals by Floating me. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cKfE5J3gK4


----------



## fluffyandcute

Jar of Hearts ~ Christina Perri
I love this song :wubu:


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Ever Forthright has been blowing my mind, if you like progressive check these guys out.


----------



## CastingPearls

I Don't Want To Know - Fleetwood Mac

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og7msZ0wuZ8

Never Going Back Again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0jMHu9jfNk


----------



## J_Underscore

Runnin' Wild by Airbourne


----------



## Takeshi

This is my life - Edward Maya
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8MYxuMxaRg


----------



## Weirdo890

You Can't Always Get What You Want - The Rolling Stones


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm Not Cool -Soho Dolls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPqkqWFRoaY&feature=share


----------



## Gspoon

Loud Pipes - Ratatat.


----------



## pegz

It's just not music time for me yet.... so I'm listening to Morning Express with Robin Meade on Headline News.


----------



## Heyyou

This is my new favorite song! 

Death Cab for Cutie - "You are a Tourist"



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkk5wViJo-I&feature=related



<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/qkk5wViJo-I" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chode McBlob

I'm listening to *Catfish Blues* by *Gov't Mule* from *The Deep End* album


----------



## Weirdo890

Within You Without You - The Beatles


----------



## J34

Immolation- Close to a World Below


----------



## TwilightStarr

Blood Burden - Crisis


----------



## Heyyou

Death Cab for Cutie - "You Are A Tourist"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkk5wViJo-I


----------



## Alzison

http://bit.ly/fhi3UI

Portishead - Glory Box

I don't think I'll ever get tired of this song (as evidenced by the fact that it's 15 years old )


----------



## gravity.plan

Raphael Saadiq - Stone Rollin'!

This song is just freakin' hot in every way.
Feels like a theme song, even.


----------



## GentleSavage

I've been crazy into Florence + The Machine, and Royal Wood.

And I just started listening to Adele, who has one of the most gorgeous voices I've ever heard.


----------



## liz (di-va)

gravity.plan said:


> Raphael Saadiq - Stone Rollin'!
> 
> This song is just freakin' hot in every way.
> Feels like a theme song, even.



His version at Coachella last night was so great! Doesn't look like it's online yet. But it was just juicy.


----------



## Adamantoise

Vengeance Unleashed by Dying Fetus.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lately - Stevie Wonder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bozH0O_cVhY


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Frozen- Madonna


----------



## Adamantoise

Soundtrack to Mario Bava's 1977 film 'Shock'. Track 1: The Shock


----------



## CastingPearls

Set Fire to the Rain - Adele

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlsBObg-1BQ


----------



## Heyyou

The Script - "Breakeven"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yZ1uI5yPbY


----------



## Weirdo890

The album _The Wall_ by Pink Floyd


----------



## Adamantoise

Cyclone by the Dub Pistols.


----------



## Weirdo890

_The Red Green Show_ playing on DVR. I swear I've seen places that could pass for Possum Lake. Try anywhere in Northern Idaho.


----------



## CastingPearls

Take a Bow - Madonna

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDeiovnCv1o

You deserve an award for the role that you play.


----------



## Heyyou

CastingPearls said:


> Take a Bow - Madonna
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDeiovnCv1o
> 
> You deserve an award for the role that you play.



Great songs from her!
"Ive always been in love with you (always with you)
And deep inside you know its true (you know its true) 
You took my love for granted, why, oh why..
The show is over, say good-bye." 

Such a beautiful song.

Beastie Boys - "Make some noise"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSai5klswws&feature=related (starts at :09)
I like this beat, just tune out the words, as with all Beastie Boys stuff.. 

"Here we go again, give you more, nothin lesser.
Back on the mic, its the anti-depresser."


----------



## Weirdo890

A Radio Dead Air internet video, reviewing the first Tom Baker Doctor Who story, _Robot_.


----------



## Mishty

I'm on the front porch, listening to a good friend play _Melissa_ by The Allman Brothers Band, and up next we've got Bryan Adams _Come Pick Me Up_....


----------



## Adamantoise

Scattered Remains,Splattered Brains by Cannibal Corpse. From Debut album 'Eaten Back to Life'.


----------



## Weirdo890

Cattle call - Eddy Arnold

Nothing like a good-old cowboy song!


----------



## imfree

Weirdo890 said:


> Cattle call - Eddy Arnold
> 
> Nothing like a good-old cowboy song!



One of the biggest gripes I hear about Country Radio, these days, is that they don't play Old, Beauty, Classics like this!

Eddy Arnold-Cattle Call

Oh well, I think I'll raise y'all this one about an Arizona Ranger.

Marty Robbins-Big Iron


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKySZEnS_1I&feature=related

Streets of Rage Remake Version 5.0 - Violent Breathing (From Streets of Rage I). Amazing. Captures early 90s house perfectly.


----------



## CastingPearls

Sir Duke - Stevie Wonder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sIjSNTS7Fs&feature=share


Everyone in my family has been great lovers of music since infancy. When my nephew, Tristan was a toddler, for some reason he called this song 'Tati' and now we all do.


----------



## SMA413

Do Ya Think I'm Sexy- The Glee cast version


----------



## CastingPearls

Nessun Dorma - Pavarotti

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr5vpHtJIlg&feature=share


----------



## imfree

I'm a fool for a country song that tells an interesting story or gives a great life's lesson. This also applies to Bluegrass.

...What *not* to name your rig! Jimmy Martin-Widow Maker


----------



## pegz

Moondance by Van Morrison

It's just that kinda day in Southern Illinois....


----------



## Adamantoise

Telecommunication by Blitz - less punky than their usual fare, but still a good, interesting listen.


----------



## AuntHen

Who Am I To You? by Schuyler Fisk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB_oyGBw1B4


----------



## 1love_emily

Rain by MIKA from "The Boy Who Knew Too Much", ala 2009

I love MIKA. He's a sexy talented sex pot.


----------



## Alzison

CastingPearls said:


> Set Fire to the Rain - Adele
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlsBObg-1BQ





CastingPearls said:


> Sir Duke - Stevie Wonder
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sIjSNTS7Fs&feature=share



Love both of these so much! :bow:

Today (and, frankly, on super repeat): 

Robyn - With Every Heartbeat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ojHWQrm4UM

Robyn - Be Mine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PDNRTCuPyQ

I may be six years late to the Robyn party, but I'm bringing chips and dip this time and staying until the end.


----------



## russianrobot

'that's when I reach for my revolver' Mission of Burma


----------



## pegz

Reign o'er me.... The Who

Has been on my mind all day.....


----------



## imfree

VinyLiberator-REO Speedwagon-Follow My Heart


----------



## Robbie_Rob

First time ever i saw your face - Johnny Cash
i dare you to not shed a tear for it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdSIlVZhsDw&feature=fvwrel


----------



## SMA413

Roll Up- Whiz Khalifa

I love that he stole Kanye West's girlfriend. LOL


----------



## Weirdo890

Sylvain Chomet -  Chanson Illusionist


----------



## Micara

Weirdo890 said:


> Sylvain Chomet -  Chanson Illusionist



the clock tick-tock waiting for someone to read his text messages...


----------



## pegz

James Taylor
Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight


----------



## TwilightStarr

Whiskey - Jana Kramer

I am so happy she has released a 2nd single! I can't wait til she puts out a full length album!


----------



## CastingPearls

Never Letting Go - Phoebe Snow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKofy1Mtlq4&feature=related

'I could be a lady, walk away with style......' 

Phoebe, you were a great lady with great style. R.I.P.


----------



## superodalisque

its classic latin rock night and i'm listening to some Santana and some War:


Oye como va http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u0oiy_KPm8&feature=related

Black magic woman: http://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=TEMz2WUmnig&feature=fvst


Evil Ways : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdjeQUJwFk8&feature=share


Slippin into darkness http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGqsOX4g99k&feature=share


The world is a ghetto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avRN2b9wy0A&feature=share

Cisco Kid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzQApZWlxgw&feature=related

Lowrider: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro4yhp9L6Ok


----------



## imfree

pegz said:


> James Taylor
> Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight



JT is great. Regarding your misread, elsewhere, I really get off on old records, rendered through my tweaked-out turntable and homemade RIAA Pre-Amp, so your misread was more accurate than you think. Sorry I can't Rep you yet.


----------



## CastingPearls

Head Over Heels - Tears for Fears

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sZzCyJVb4o&feature=share


----------



## penguin

Love Bites - Def Leppard.


----------



## Zandoz

Weather warnings...some nasty storms coming through


----------



## The Orange Mage

The Hook - Blues Traveler

WARNING: It brings you back: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdz5kCaCRFM


----------



## rellis10

Walk - Foo Fighters


----------



## imfree

The Orange Mage said:


> The Hook - Blues Traveler
> 
> WARNING: It brings you back: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdz5kCaCRFM



Ha! John Popper should run for president, as he had politics figured out a long time ago when he came up with this, "Don't matter what I say, long as I sing it with inflection."!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

lately i have been on an oldies kick,so mostly oldie motown era type songs.and alittle bit of lady gaga.LOL been listening to alot of covers too.lol


----------



## penguin

Song For The Dumped - Ben Folds Five


----------



## Weirdo890

Salt Peanuts - Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## CastingPearls

I Go To Extremes - Billy Joel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xgjtm4_M20&feature=related


----------



## SMA413

"Alone"- Heart


----------



## herin

"Undisclosed Desires" ~ Muse


----------



## Adamantoise

'Old Skool Jungle' Mixed by Shy FX.
Track 2: Super Sharp Shooter - The Ganja Kru


----------



## penguin

Dancing With Myself - Kevin McHale (Glee)


----------



## SMA413

The sound of an oscillating fan while laying in bed


----------



## imfree

Left speaker: VLF, Right speaker: ThunderMike pick up of chirping birds, occasional light breeze, and sometimes, the A/C compressor kicking in, way better than those hellified storm sounds earlier this week!!!


----------



## AuntHen

Crazy Baby ~Joan Osborne


such a sultry, raw, smokin' song :wubu:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebu9tkSrJ9g


----------



## rellis10

Johnny Cash - Aint No Grave


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Beastie Boys, "Make Some Noise"


----------



## HeavyDuty24

"What kind of fool(do you think i am?)-The Tams


----------



## Adamantoise

Come Back My Love by Darts.


----------



## imfree

No Doubt-Don't Speak


----------



## AuntHen

Great song. Great band. Great lyrics.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4nAS7HZd1s


You're talking it all sounds fair
You promise your love how much you care
I'm still listening and still unsure
Your actions are lacking, nothing is clear

No more words
You're telling me you love me while you're looking away
No more words, no more words
And no more promises of love

Remember when the words were new
They carried a meaning, a feeling so true
I'm looking for a long romance
Not a picture of passion or one time chance

No more words
You're telling me you love me while you're looking away
No more words, no more words
And no more promises of love

Don't fool your self
Your empty passion won't satisfy me
I know, so don't pretend that you want me
You don't want me, no

No more words
You're telling me you love me while you're looking away
No more words, no more words
And no more promises of love

We make love, it's all the same
Your eyes show nothing no lover's flame
Don't promise we can work it out
You can leave right now if you're feeling doubt

No more words
You're telling me you love me while you're looking away
No more words, no more words
And no more promises of love

No more words
You're telling me you love me you're looking away
No more words and no more promises
No more words and no more promises

No more words
You're telling me you love me, you're looking away
No more words, no more words
And no more promises of love

No more words and no more promises
No more words and no more promises of love
No more words and no more promises
No more words and no more promises of love


----------



## 1love_emily

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEUYMYbV7XM

Danse Bacchanale from Saint-Siene's Samson and Delilah. 

Such a fun piece! We play it a little faster in orchestra, but I'm obsessed with this piece. Wait till the end, it gets even better.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Blues Traveler - The Mountains Win Again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4OTDztS_iA


----------



## Tracyarts

I'm listening to a Clan of Xymox playlist with songs from several of their albums. Right now, the song playing is: "This World".

Tracy


----------



## Adamantoise

"Tenebre" title track by Goblin-one of my favourite horror themes OF ALL TIME.


----------



## rellis10

Acoustic cover of 'Hit me baby one more time' - Travis

...with the revelation that it's actually not that bad of a song, I suppose it depends who's singing it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tripping back to the days of disco....

Andy Gibb- Shadow Dancing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eMHDYy5QyY


----------



## rellis10

Been on a real Nick Cave fix today, mainly Abattoir Blues and The Lyre of Orpheus.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Last Night Again~ Steel Magnolia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kbNxEgZnWw


----------



## J_Underscore

Chris Daughtry - Crashed


----------



## jayrod1212

Preston and Steve Podcast from yesterday (5-3-11)

93.3 WMMR Philadelphia


----------



## Jester

Pretty Lights - Pink Floyd Time Remix


----------



## penguin

Last Train To Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## SMA413

"Johnny and June"- Heidi Newfield

I'm in a sappy country love song kind of mood.


----------



## MattB

Cephalic Carnage- Vaporized


----------



## pegz

Whatever is playing on "The Bridge" on Sirius


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Woke up to "Something" as sung by Jim Sturgess. A beautiful way to start the week!


----------



## Adamantoise

What U Need/Cut the Music by Bassbin Twins Vs 2 Fat Buddhas.


----------



## J_Underscore

Fake it by Seether.

Its gonna be my "flag-song" now, cause I (like everybody) HATE fake people


----------



## hiddenexposure

Theophilus London- Why even Try 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GW3dHFFkIRo&feature=related


----------



## CastingPearls

Teardrop ~ Massive Attack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7K72X4eo_s&feature=share


Water is my eye
Most faithful mirror
Fearless on my breath
Teardrop on the fire
Of a confession
Fearless on my breath
Most faithful mirror
Fearless on my breath


----------



## rellis10

Some Muse right now...Knights of Cydonia, Map of the Problematique, Take a Bow...


----------



## CarlaSixx

This Is Gonna Hurt - Sixx:AM

I'm listening to the album. Right now I'm addicted to the title track as well as "Skin" which is a song I recommend to anyone who's been made to feel like a freak because of how they look. It's amazing.


----------



## The Orange Mage

CarlaSixx said:


> This Is Gonna Hurt - Sixx:AM
> 
> I'm listening to the album. Right now I'm addicted to the title track as well as "Skin" which is a song I recommend to anyone who's been made to feel like a freak because of how they look. It's amazing.



My local rock station plays his radio show while I'm at work...I think I heard this one last week!


----------



## CarlaSixx

The Orange Mage said:


> My local rock station plays his radio show while I'm at work...I think I heard this one last week!



I only got to listen to his show once on my own radio. Lost the reception to the station that played it after that and I hate that I can't listen  He's definitely a man of many talents. Though his photography blows me away. If I ever had to do a photoshoot for some reason, I'd hope I could pick out the photographer cuz I'd ask for him. He's so twisted and I love it!

But as for the music... I'm in love with everything from Sixx:AM. I've got both albums, as well as live versions. James' vocals are so beautiful, the guitars from DJ are so powerful, and the mind of Nikki conducting it all is awesome. Not to mention I have a big crush on DJ, haha! He seriously looks my age.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I got to see Motley Crue in convert about 5 years ago...it was kinda of a practice tour for their BIG comeback tour, and the venue was really too small for how awesome they were, and the sound mix suffered accordingly, but Vince knocked it out of the park vocally and Tommy Lee didn't take a single break...the rest of the band went for a breather and he stayed around to do a very interesting show involving multiple instruments and floating platforms...pretty crazy stuff.  All in all everyone kicked ass and they actually gave out some big jugs of Jagermeister to the front rows to share!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Ha! Awesome! Good ole sharing of the Jagger, haha. 

Tommy's crazy drumming ideas with floating and rotating platforms were amazing. I remember seeing the video of the first time the concept came to life, and reading about it in The Dirt, where he came up with the genius of it while high as hell, and performed high as hell, as well, haha.

Tommy's by far my fave of the band. His musicality is sososo good and he definitely owes it to his time as a ballet dancer and pianist as a child, lol.

Sigh... I love Motley Crue. Haha.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

"Jack Sparrow," The Lonely Island with Michael Bolton


----------



## Adamantoise

The main theme of Stephen King's "Pet Sematary".


----------



## Twilley

Danger Mouse and Daniele Luppi's Rome


----------



## goofy girl

Flyleaf - Again


----------



## goofy girl

ANd now System of a Down - Chop Suey!


----------



## Adamantoise

Bassbin Twins' Side A Track 1 Untitled. I don't know if this is an official title or not,but it's a pretty cool slice of big beat.


----------



## MattB

Listening to the last few seconds of the Jim Rome Show...


----------



## Adamantoise

In the Eyes of God by Deicide.


----------



## AuntHen

Me & Julio Down By The School Yard ~Paul Simon


----------



## SMA413

Today Was A Fairy Tale- Taylor Swift


I'm not usually a fan of hers, but tonight I am.


----------



## Scalloped Dodo

Mother Mother - The Stand... "It's just like paradise, spread out with a butter knife!"


----------



## Scalloped Dodo

The Stills - "Don't talk down to me".......reminds me of someone....


----------



## imfree

At four in the morning, I create in this world of mine, Blue Collar.


----------



## darlingzooloo

Solas "Pastures of Plenty" <3


----------



## J_Underscore

Just re-found Sound of Madness by shinedown. EPIC


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp

I'm listening to the sound of my computer's fan.


----------



## penguin

Super Mario 3.


----------



## hiddenexposure

Twilley said:


> Danger Mouse and Daniele Luppi's Rome


I just listened to this earlier this week, it's awesome!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Suicide by Evol Intent.


----------



## FA Punk

The Cars-Move Like This!


----------



## J_Underscore

Papa Roach - One Track Mind


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp

Nouvelle Vague- Dance With Me 

View attachment Small+dancing+image+GIF.gif


----------



## imfree

Hum and VLF Sferics in the Left Audio Channel, 13 Year Cicadas and outdoor sounds in the Right Audio Channel. Just the Usual Noises around here.


----------



## Scalloped Dodo

Myriad Harbour by The New Pornographers.... check the video on youtube it's the....have a couple before watching......-Double D...


----------



## Scalloped Dodo

"Our love will make the world go round" - Meligrove Band.... if you liked starblazers/voltron/transformers check out the vid on youtube...-Double D
......Derek Wildstar....


----------



## Scalloped Dodo

Jeez what a night, why Not a little "It's, Oh, So Quiet" by Bjork.....


----------



## paperfidelity

Cuddle Fuddle by Passion Pit
For All the Hufflepuffs - The Remus Lupins (Wrock!) *Hufflepuff pride 4life
Bull Fighter Jacket - Miniature Tigers
Somebody More Like You - Nickel Creek 


I'll stop there before I go playlist crazy.


----------



## Scalloped Dodo

The Toadies....- Possum Kingdom....."behind the boathouse, I'll show you my dark secret..." love it! -Double D


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Scalloped Dodo said:


> The Toadies....- Possum Kingdom....."behind the boathouse, I'll show you my dark secret..." love it! -Double D



I haven't heard this since the 90's 

I'm listening to Down in the Park by Gary Numan!


----------



## Adamantoise

Rhubarb and Custard theme.


----------



## Scalloped Dodo

Pretty, pretty please(F'ng Perfect)........sez it all...- Double D


----------



## Sydney Vicious

some really REALLY grimy nasty dubstep.
...it's like the transformers made porn and just recorded the sounds...

please let some nerd see this and smile


----------



## darlingzooloo

The Wailin' Jennys "Bird Song" from their newest CD Bright Morning Stars it's ammmmaaaazing <3 <3


----------



## imfree

We were only flyin' chicken...


----------



## Adamantoise

Sydney Vicious said:


> some really REALLY grimy nasty dubstep.
> ...it's like the transformers made porn and just recorded the sounds...
> 
> please let some nerd see this and smile



...I grinned. 

I Can Make You Happy by Scratchy Muffin and Corky Burger.


----------



## littlefairywren

Who Do You Love - Deborah Cox


----------



## Gspoon

I am currently listening to Between the Buried and Me's new album "The Parallax: Hypersleep Dialogues" in it's entirety. It's only 3 songs but amazing never the less!


----------



## paperfidelity

Cuntry Boys & City Girls by the Fratellis. 

Scottish bad FTW!


----------



## hiddenexposure

the new tUnE yArDs... which really has not left my rotation for at least a month.


----------



## rellis10

Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones


----------



## spiritangel

fakers song o blog back lot


----------



## CastingPearls

What a Fool Believes - Michael McDonald

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk9mmto2Cdw


----------



## pegz

Just Remember I Love You ~ Firefall


----------



## hiddenexposure

jesca hoop- whispering light 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD-5Qw_-Ic8


----------



## J34

Drudkh - Solitude


----------



## imfree

pegz said:


> Just Remember I Love You ~ Firefall



Sorry I can't Rep you yet for that one, Pegz. That beautiful song is one of my all-time faves!

I'll just link to it, instead. Sadly, I don't think ^*)(#[email protected]!!! WMG would let me upload a classic vinyl play of that beauty to You Tube!


----------



## pegz

imfree said:


> Sorry I can't Rep you yet for that one, Pegz. That beautiful song is one of my all-time faves!
> 
> I'll just link to it, instead. Sadly, I don't think ^*)(#[email protected]!!! WMG would let me upload a classic vinyl play of that beauty to You Tube!



Yay! It IS a great song...... glad you like it too!


----------



## Adamantoise

Push Upstairs by Underworld.


----------



## semtex81

Yo La Tengo, and feeling nostalgic.

that and frogs


----------



## Deacone

Alter Bridge - I know it hurts


----------



## spiritangel

A new song by faker Dangerous for free download

and I love it totally perked up my day shame the album wont be released for a while yet is more dancy and just very upbeat perfect for a down day


----------



## imfree

Approaching storm, VLF Audio and Outdoor Sounds. 

View attachment lts-image 5-25-2011 11.15pm wb lg.jpg


----------



## Fox

"Music in my Mind" by Wayz


----------



## J_Underscore

Chris Daughtry - There And Back Again  Starting to get into him, its great music


----------



## rellis10

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5Qmyap-6lA

DJ PREMIER - Teach The Children


----------



## cinnamitch

Matt Anderson- Ain't No Sunshine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLsye_LJ_Ks&feature=related


----------



## JulianDW

A song by a group called Planet Swagger. I don't know too much about them, but it sounds good to me and since their singing in a BBW club they get extra cool points! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ga6JXBV2T8&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Adamantoise

Casket Krusher by Exhumed.


----------



## CleverBomb

The The. 
This is the Day
Uncertain Smile

-Rusty


----------



## Sweetie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO4d...ay&list=SP4C40918DC03DA459&index=7&playnext=1

Loving my Norah Jones.


----------



## AuntHen

Distant Early Warning ~Rush

Thank you Canada!! 3 of the most talented musicians ever (and Peart is the best lyricist/drummer ever)!! :wubu:


----------



## herin

Just finished Bulls on Parade by Rage and now onto Bittersweet Symphony by The Verve.


----------



## goofy girl

She's Only Happy In the Sun - Ben Harper


and for some reason its making me cry lol


----------



## imfree

Steppenwolf Live is in line to be played in VinyLand! 

View attachment steppenwolf-live.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

imfree said:


> Steppenwolf Live is in line to be played in VinyLand!



Love Steppenwolf. 

A song from my time in 7th grade chorus...my favorite that still comes to mind often.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAJ5jRLPZ6o&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Zandoz

The Reds and Braves baseball game


----------



## J_Underscore

Alter Bridge - I know it hurts.

Listening to their whole AB III Album. DAMN They're Good


----------



## J_Underscore

Deacone said:


> Alter Bridge - I know it hurts



... Freaky coincidence lol. Same Copy of the album (cause you gave me it cause you're amazing  hehe), and we both post here at THIS song in the album haha


----------



## Sweetie

For Memorial Day. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlAfBYBBk_o


----------



## Sweetie

Mr. Billy Preston. :bow: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYxzPdv67yA


----------



## Adamantoise

Square Off by Mask (a.k.a. Roni Size)


----------



## imfree

I finally put that Steppenwolf on and WOW! I found one of my old records that actually has reasonably low surface noise, woo-nice! A lot of my vinyl is from the 70's and manufacturers were known to engage in the heinous practice of adding lampblack, carbon, to vinyl in records to conserve petroleum during the oil shortages of that era! I don't know if the noise, scratch noise on unscratched records, is from s**tty vinyl or deep-down s**t in the record grooves. Damn!, I love a quiet one when I find one!


----------



## DearPrudence

Crazy Love -- Van Morrison

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBunv3LSaQA&feature=fvst


----------



## imfree

DearPrudence said:


> Crazy Love -- Van Morrison
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBunv3LSaQA&feature=fvst



Damn!, got that one on CD and um, er, well...ooooo, want to sink my stylus into a vinyl of that one (Moondance)!

*Edgar goes surfin' off to ebay...


----------



## Adamantoise

Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me by U2.


----------



## penguin

Welcome to the Jungle - Guns 'N Roses


----------



## Twilley

penguin said:


> Welcome to the Jungle - Guns 'N Roses



You're just trying to seduce me now


----------



## luvbigfellas

Just Like Jesse James by Cher
Home by Cowboy Mouth


----------



## hiddenexposure

(500) Days of Summer soundtrack mashed with 'Lil Wayne... it's kind of incredible.. ya know if you are int that sort of thing. 

http://www.500daysofweezy.com/


----------



## rellis10

Doctor Alibi - Slash ft Lemmy


----------



## Adamantoise

Death Trip by Plasmic Life.


----------



## penguin

Twilley said:


> You're just trying to seduce me now



I've been loving this for 20 odd years now! Good to see your taste in music is as good as your taste in women


----------



## DearPrudence

Fortunate Son--CCR.


----------



## bonified

Sietta - What am i supposed to do? 

Awesome duo from Darwin, Aus. Such a remote part of the world, crankin' out some crazy fresh. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdOZw_1kZRQ


----------



## imfree

DearPrudence said:


> Fortunate Son--CCR.



That's a great song that epitomizes the GOP, Great Music for Hyde Park!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

*"Say That We're Sweethearts Again"* - originally by Virginia O'Brien in _Meet The People_, but made famous by Arleen "Harley Quinn" Sorkin in _Batman: The Animated Series_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEAiJwG6Qlo


----------



## zander86

Radiohead - No Surprises


----------



## 1love_emily

"As Long As Your Mine" from Wicked.

Then iTunes shuffle works wonders.

"Out Tonight" from RENT.


----------



## rellis10

Common People - William Shatner


Yup, you read that right, SHATNER. Google it! It's awesome!


----------



## hiddenexposure

rellis10 said:


> Common People - William Shatner
> 
> 
> Yup, you read that right, SHATNER. Google it! It's awesome!



ha ha ha, i was introduced to this song years ago. it still makes me giggle


----------



## Adamantoise

zander86 said:


> Radiohead - No Surprises



You are awesome. 

Polymorphia II from The Exorcist soundtrack.


----------



## hiddenexposure

I want to be well- Sufjan Stevens


----------



## ConnieLynn

Crazy - Ray Lamontagne

Love this version of the song. Listen Here

Just got a happy package from Amazon (ordered through the Dimensions affiliate link I should add).


----------



## DearPrudence

Debaser -- The Pixies


----------



## CastingPearls

I Hope I Don't Fall in Love with You - Tom Waits


----------



## imfree

I've been to the edge and then I looked down... Vinyl of Van Halen-Ain't Talkin' Bout Love


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Sympathy For The Devil - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Adamantoise

Serpents Are Rising by In Solitude-off the latest 'Fear Candy' CD (#94).


----------



## Morbid

I'm listening to some Godsmack, Saliva and Tech N9ne


----------



## Adamantoise

Radiation Sickness by Repulsion.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

California Dreamin' - Mama's and the Papa's

:wubu:


----------



## imfree

A classic like California Dreamin' deserves a link.


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Plump Princess said:


> California Dreamin' - Mama's and the Papa's
> 
> :wubu:





imfree said:


> A classic like California Dreamin' deserves a link.



I'll praise both of you for mentioning this song-wonderful! :bow:

Here-have some Perez Prado for your trouble: Guaglione is the name of the track. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1irN11VbfLs


----------



## imfree

Here's my record of Herb Alpert and The Tijuana Brass' A Taste Of Honey, plus a few more!

I'm getting ready to play it, as it sounds, better yet, when I play it directly, at home.


----------



## Adamantoise

The theme from 'Brainscan' by George S. Clinton-warped,haunting and strangely alluring in nature. Give it a listen!


----------



## Chode McBlob

Joe Bonamassa - "*Reconsider Baby*" on the Had To Cry Today album.


----------



## Adamantoise

Balls to the Wall - Accept.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Camarillo Brillo - Frank Zappa


----------



## Adamantoise

Breaking the Chains by Dokken. :bow:


----------



## cherrysprite

Samson by Regina Spektor


----------



## SMA413

Bow Chicka Wow Wow- Mike Posner


----------



## imfree

I'm getting ready to play this one on an old Collaro FC-200, 1958, record changer. Best-sounding piezo cartridge equipped changer I've ever heard! See it on You Tube soon. That song might have worked better in the singles thread.

That 4-pole motor and 3+ lb platter make the Collaro a real sweetie! 

View attachment PiezoMatch & Callero wb lg.jpg


----------



## RoseVivaciou

imfree said:


> I'm getting ready to play this one on an old Collaro FC-200, 1958, record changer. Best-sounding piezo cartridge equipped changer I've ever heard! See it on You Tube soon. That song might have worked better in the singles thread.
> 
> That 4-pole motor and 3+ lb platter make the Collaro a real sweetie!



I do sometimes miss sound of records, there something to be said for the little scratching noises 

Im listening to Adelle, as she cant go wrong to my ears


----------



## imfree

RoseVivaciou said:


> I do sometimes miss sound of records, *there something to be said for the little scratching noises*
> 
> Im listening to Adelle, as she cant go wrong to my ears



Hahaha!, Rose, the ticks and pops are romantic, being the nearest thing to a fireplace that I can afford! The little noises aren't that hard to ignore and the audiophiles still swear that part of the music is lost in the translation to 1's and 0's. Funny thing is that VLF Natural Radio S'ferics (crackles from lightning) sound just like ticks and pops on records.

The Collaro was made in England.


----------



## Adamantoise

Horrified by Repulsion.


----------



## pegz

Dirt Road Anthem ~ Jason Aldean

woohoo


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Hushabye - Korn


----------



## pegz

Old Alabama ~ Brad Paisley


----------



## Adamantoise

Helga (Lost Her Head) by Repulsion.


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> I'm getting ready to play this one on an old Collaro FC-200, 1958, record changer. Best-sounding piezo cartridge equipped changer I've ever heard! See it on You Tube soon. That song might have worked better in the singles thread.
> 
> That 4-pole motor and 3+ lb platter make the Collaro a real sweetie!



Hahaha!, I perpetrated my crime. Got what is probably the best-sounding vid of a crystal cartridge playing a record, ever, on You Tube. Three Dog Night-One, and an ad is placed in the vid, so it hasn't been blocked in too many places. Check this one out for gits and shiggles!

*Skip past the boring tech stuff, if you need to.


----------



## MattB

The Damned- Love Song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m2JyiggwAU


----------



## ConnieLynn

Charles Bradley - How Long

Heard him last night and have been listening to him all day.


----------



## CastingPearls

Am I Wrong - Keb Mo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knaSlqnx2W4


----------



## ConnieLynn

I'm in a sentimental southern mood... Seven Bridges Road


----------



## imfree

ConnieLynn said:


> I'm in a sentimental southern mood... Seven Bridges Road



Nice vocal harmony in that piece!!!


----------



## spiritangel

I am so in love with this and ever so excited bout time they had a new song

dangerous official version


----------



## cherrysprite

"Dream a Little Dream of Me" - Mama Cass :bow:
http://youtu.be/vZPmZ64m3_4


----------



## ConnieLynn

imfree said:


> Nice vocal harmony in that piece!!!



Eagles are the musical equivalent of comfort food


----------



## imfree

ConnieLynn said:


> Eagles are the musical equivalent of comfort food



Hahaha! You got that right!

Yep, music is one of my comfort foods. Total Audio Freak, here. I've got it bad!

Tricked-out Technics SA-350 Receiver

Obsessively tuned and maintained Akai
AP-D2 turntable

VinyLiberator Magnetic Phono Pre-Amp
of my own design and construction. 

View attachment Tech SA350 3-14-2011 B wb md.jpg


View attachment Akai AP D2 on bench wb lg.jpg


View attachment VinyLiberator-Blue Collar edition wb lg.jpg


----------



## DDP

Music from Dance Central on Xbox 360 / Kinect. I like the robot song - Satisfaction.


----------



## Adamantoise

Come the Carnivore by GWAR.


----------



## ktdidnt

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Adamantoise

ktdidnt said:


> Killer Queen - Queen



Ah,I see that you have great taste!


----------



## imfree

(Vinyl, at home) Van Morrison-These Dreams


----------



## ktdidnt

Adamantoise said:


> Ah,I see that you have great taste!


Yeah, I'm pretty awesome.


----------



## MattB

Wintersun- Death and the Healing


----------



## SMA413

The Band Perry

 I drove around a small Texas town in a beat up pickup truck. I'm feeling very country today.


----------



## easybeat

before the cars but now the 70s pub rock institution that is Dr. Feelgood. They got him on milk and alcohollllllllllll


----------



## easybeat

now for something different

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKtM2yLZIJU

agh get this song out of my head


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Simon and Garfunkel - 59th Street Bridge. 

<3


----------



## ConnieLynn

Spent last night in a gay bar on 80s night -- need music of substance today

Feel Like Going Home, one of my all time favorite songs, and I ran across this version with Bonnie Raitt and Trisha Yearwood (odd combo) awhile back and have listened to it many, many times since.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Most of the Aussies will remember this one... if they're old enough!

'Never Let Me Go' by the Black Sorrows


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> Simon and Garfunkel - 59th Street Bridge.
> 
> <3



Nice song, I seem to recall that Harper's Bazaar did it in '66.


----------



## KingColt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNKS3yRcfYc Nero - sound in motion


----------



## Adamantoise

Acid Bath by Repulsion. High BPM count,thrashy guitars and filthy lyrics-I love grindcore.


----------



## ConnieLynn

The Water is Wide - Eva Cassidy


----------



## imfree

A nice, 2009, Live Concert Video of Status Quo, doing Pictures of Matchstick Men!


----------



## BlueBurning

Matthew Good - Alert Status Red


----------



## easybeat

The Boys- Weekend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dKvaieNuGY


----------



## CastingPearls

I Want You ~ Tom Waits

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb0jsseh9J8&feature=share


----------



## AuntHen

Paramore's remake of a Loretta Lynn song...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjeeQLxNrjc


----------



## imfree

Wet Willie-Weekend


----------



## Punkin1024

I'm listening to a mix of Texas Bands. Right now I'm listening to "When It Rains" by the Eli Young Band. Before: "In My Arms Again" - Randy Rogers Band.


----------



## Adamantoise

_Everybody Up _by_ Saxon_.


----------



## easybeat

Adamantoise said:


> _Everybody Up _by_ Saxon_.



that's in the horror movie demons


----------



## easybeat

slaughter and the dogs- I'm mad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXX7B_Baadw


----------



## imfree

Basstronics-Bass I Love You


----------



## pegz

Whatever is on GAC..... I'm lovin' my country music this week. Last week it was PINK...... Who knows where my twisted mind will travel next week!


----------



## imfree

True to my ADD, mule-headedness and creativity, Waylon Jennings-Nashville Rebel

That hot, highly distorted and compressed, electric guitar
sound must have gone over really well in Country Music in 
the 60's, hahaha!


Funny thing, or is it just me?, but I hear this song in The
Dukes of Hazzard Theme, "Good Ol Boys"!


----------



## easybeat

sensational alex harvey band - I think AC/DC, Kiss, and some others ripped them off a bit...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG6aLs8zzrs


----------



## Adamantoise

easybeat said:


> that's in the horror movie demons



Indeed it is!  Are you a fan of the movie?


----------



## Punkin1024

Steal You Away - Randy Rogers Band. I love, love this song. Hubby bought me the album "Burning The Day" and it is full of great songs, but this is my favorite.


----------



## SMA413

"Free"- The Zac Brown Band

such a sweet love-y song.


----------



## Adamantoise

Gangsta by Trinity
Police in Helicopter by Congo Natty feat. Top Cat


----------



## MattB

Waiting for the suntan oil and beach balls to spontaneously rain from the sky at 1:16pm Eastern Time...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEy1B1NtzD8


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Waiting for the suntan oil and beach balls to spontaneously rain from the sky at 1:16pm Eastern Time...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEy1B1NtzD8



L-Guitar/Janice/R-Guitar=Win/Win!!!, 'specially when all three are moanin' and screamin'!!!


----------



## miafantastic

The unit's EVP for an hour-long conference call.

Addendum: I might be deleting those words.


----------



## TexasTrouble

I've been listening to Hayes Carll -- driving down the interstate to work, it makes me feel like a country/blusey/southern rockin' badass.


----------



## Adamantoise

Pumpkinhead by The Misfits. I've only recently discovered this song,but I love it.


----------



## Lamia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjjPk7_6W9c

diamonds and guns by the transplants


----------



## Gingembre

Can't stop listening to one of my favourite hiplife songs - Bebia Soso by Nana Boroo ft Mugeez. Brings back GOOD memories of dancing around with my African friends.

Also... there's a couple of fatty dancing girls in the video, including some VERY impressive booty shaking from one lady in a very tight dress....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__0lojqln0o&feature=player_embedded#at=11

*listens for the fap fap fap...lol*


----------



## SMA413

Set Fire to the Rain- Adele


----------



## JulianDW

The most epic remix of Fresh Prince of Bel Air's theme song I've ever heard...:smitten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Bqe1ICZJ4o


----------



## Adamantoise

Scream by The Misfits.
Hidden Rooms by Sounds of Life.


----------



## adelicateflwr

Flowers in the Window - from the...Official Tour Bootleg-An Evening with Fran Healy and Andy Dunlop from Travis... A Chronological Acoustical Journey Through the Travis Back Catalogue :smitten:


----------



## easybeat

No More Words by Berlin- complete and total 80s Giorgio Moroder cheese but I guess I find it a guilty pleasure. Anyone remember vh1 bands reunited and their episode? That was probably the best one. Too bad they ended that show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIb9QUGjdIc

Terri Nunn is gorgeous in that video


----------



## coyote wild

"Calgary" by Bon Iver.

So excited about his new album. Especially this song. Now if only Andrew Bird would get back into the studio.


----------



## Adamantoise

Spheres of Madness by Decapitated. Polski death metal. :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC4ORS5n9Hg

Nas (and PREMIER) - Nas is Like


----------



## Adamantoise

Words of Evil by Obituary.


----------



## hiddenexposure

coyote wild said:


> "Calgary" by Bon Iver.
> 
> So excited about his new album. Especially this song. Now if only Andrew Bird would get back into the studio.



you have read my mind. i am soo looking forward to seeing bon iver live next month.

i'm listening to the new Josh Rouse and the new Foster the People


----------



## Adamantoise

Bucephalus Bouncing Ball by Aphex Twin-from the 'Come To Daddy' EP.


----------



## bonified

Modular records modcast 68 

by sidwho 

http://wede40.wordpress.com/2011/03/01/modular-people-modcast-68-sidwho-full-grown-man-mix/


----------



## willowmoon

"Too Bad You're So Beautiful", by Duran Duran. One of my favorite songs off of their new album.


----------



## Adamantoise

Hip Hop Ride by DJ Krome and Mr Time (Jungle/dnb)


----------



## nykspree8

Andy, You're a Star - The Killers


----------



## CrazyGuy13

When the Stars Go Blue - The Corrs, featuring Bono.


----------



## willowmoon

"The Nightmare Before Christmas" soundtrack.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Emilie Autumn - Opheliac


----------



## biglynch

Hoffmaestro... look um up


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Don't Fear The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## biglynch

Your Plump Princess said:


> Don't Fear The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


nice work! this for some reason made me put on Kansas - Carry on wayward son


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> Don't Fear The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult





biglynch said:


> nice work! this for some reason made me put on Kansas - Carry on wayward son



Thanks for those great 70's memories, Guys! It's great to see that people don't have to be old to like old stuff!


----------



## nite_mare

Zakk Wylde's Book of Shadows cd.. that guy has more talent in his pinky than most people have in their whole body!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_Lovers End_ by *The Birthday Massacre. *


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

I've been listening to lots of Albannach, lately. And Suidakra's "The IXth Legion".


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Billi Holiday -- Lover Man


----------



## CAMellie

Dirty Dancer - Enrique Iglesias w/ Usher ft. Lil' Wayne


----------



## Adamantoise

Festering Vomitous Mass by Devourment.


----------



## penguin

DAF - Powderfinger


----------



## nykspree8

S.O.S. (Anything but Love) - Apocalyptica ft. Christina Scabbia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFZ9e4wx1H8


----------



## CAMellie

Etta James - At Last


----------



## superodalisque

Brother's Johnson --Stawberry Letter 23

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-ipH9Ws-zs&feature=related


----------



## superodalisque

George Benson--This Masquerade 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-ipH9Ws-zs&feature=related


----------



## superodalisque

Chuck Mangione "Feels so Good"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5PMqt6J0gw&feature=related

Chuck Mangione "Give it All You Got"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VeE5XA_amU&feature=related


----------



## superodalisque

Bob James David Sandborn Maputo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzA58UwK0V0&feature=relmfu


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Emilie Autumn - 306


----------



## willowmoon

"Paradise" by Sade.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Every Rose Has It's Thorn-Poison


----------



## MattB

Moral Crux- "No Time", on vinyl no less...


----------



## SMA413

Random Oasis on my iTunes library.


I need to mellow out a bit.


----------



## bonified

The Rapture - How Deep Is Your Love I'm madly anticipating their album release.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grs1OEAj3bU


----------



## OneWickedAngel

As If We Never Met - Chante Moore


----------



## CAMellie

Tired of Waiting - The Trews


----------



## lalatx

Lelia Broussard- Masquerade
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eo08Mvaxx8

I am a bit obsessed with this woman right now. Not my usual fair but I don't care.


----------



## runningman

Joy Division - Transmission


----------



## hiddenexposure

bonified said:


> The Rapture - How Deep Is Your Love I'm madly anticipating their album release.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grs1OEAj3bU



AHHH me too! That band is the soundtrack to many of a road trip/dance party/workout/housecleaning... basically anything


----------



## Captain Save

Walking Wounded (Omni Trio Remix) - Everything but the Girl


----------



## Adamantoise

Casper's Dictum by The County Medical Examiners.


----------



## lalatx

Social Distortion - Machine Gun Blues


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Show Me How You Burlesque - Christina Aguilera. :blush:


----------



## miafantastic

Still hyped on the Girl Talk album "All Day" after listening to it a few times during a long drive. It'd been a minute, was the perfect opportunity to revisit some of pop music's most fun mash-ups ever. The utter ass-stomping genius of Rihanna's "Rude Boy" vs. Fugazi's "Waiting Room." ODB crooning about liking it raw to Radiohead's "Creep." "Black and Yellow" sounding like it was made for "Paint It Black." And tons more. LOVE.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Steal The Night-Michael Bishop


----------



## Tyna

right now, this very moment I am listening to my 16 yr old, Autistic son, sing "Sweet Child 'O Mine" by GnR, lol. He has his headset on and doing his absolute best try of Axel Rose's voice and making my cheeks hurt from smiling, lol. He can't hold a conversation, but he can repeat any song he hears (although not always the correct lyrics, lol) and its so funny. On the comp tho, I was listening to (and singing loudly along off key, lol) Billie Holiday's "Good morning heartache". <3


----------



## Adamantoise

Tyna said:


> right now, this very moment I am listening to my 16 yr old, Autistic son, sing "Sweet Child 'O Mine" by GnR, lol. He has his headset on and doing his absolute best try of Axel Rose's voice and making my cheeks hurt from smiling, lol. He can't hold a conversation, but he can repeat any song he hears (although not always the correct lyrics, lol) and its so funny. On the comp tho, I was listening to (and singing loudly along off key, lol) Billie Holiday's "Good morning heartache". <3



Sweet-he has good taste in music,I see! :happy:

Reek of Putrefaction by Carcass. :bow:


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Complete BROOTALNESS


----------



## DearPrudence

I've been listening to a lot of James Taylor and Simon & Garfunkel.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Birthday Massacre: Lovers End.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hells Bells by Cary Ann Hearst


----------



## jen68

Im listening to 37 Stitches by Drowning Pool. Was listening to Shine on You Crazy Diamond by Pink Floyd earlier. Im now gona listen to Bodies by Drowning Pool I can listen to that one over and over while dancing in my living room lol


----------



## Adamantoise

When Anesthesia Fails by Lust of Decay.


----------



## imfree

Lurleen Lumpkin-Bunk With Me Tonight


----------



## TwilightStarr

I Will Be Heard - Hatebreed


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Drumming - Florence + the Machine

If anyone is into indie stuff and haven't heard her yet (which she is becoming more popular, so you might have) need to check her out. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Judas Priest - Painkiller (link)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Building A Mystery-Sarah Mclachlan


----------



## Adamantoise

That's the Way (I Like It) by KC & the Sunshine Band.


----------



## pegz

Porn Star Dancing ~ My Darkest Day


----------



## Adamantoise

Metaforce by Art of Noise.


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Bed - Le Butcherettes


----------



## Captain Save

Something Moved - Ace Frehley


----------



## Adamantoise

House of Freaks (Demo) by Repulsion - from the re-released 'Horrified' album.


----------



## MattB

Little Anthony and the Imperials- Tears On My Pillow


----------



## TwilightStarr

Dog Days Are Over - Florence + The Machine


----------



## Captain Save

This Life - Mandalay


----------



## pegz

Saturday morning...... it's all about NPR..... music comes later


----------



## imfree

pegz said:


> Saturday morning...... it's all about NPR..... music comes later



Hey Pegz, your quote needs a song.


----------



## CAMellie

Lisa Lisa & The Cult Jam - I Wonder If I Take You Home

Ahhhhh...the '80s :happy:


----------



## CAMellie

Ready For The World - Oh Sheila

I forgot about the hair goop! LOL


----------



## Al Diggy

back to back classics! me...Musiq Soulchild...Juslisen (whole cd)


----------



## CAMellie

Nu Shooz - I Can't Wait followed by Shannon - Let The Music Play


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

"Still of the Night" ~ Stevie Nicks
(I'm watching her Soundstage concert)


----------



## Adamantoise

Baggy Trousers by Madness. :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Stay -- Sugarland


----------



## Jello404

Ive had CocoRosie - Raphael and Lady Antebellum-I Need you now, on repeat lol


----------



## TheMrs

Some ('79) Neil Young...
Perfect for a lazy, Sunday afternoon....

(ohhh lalalalaaaa, gonna take a lotta love....)


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Me shredding like a beast


----------



## Adamantoise

_Lift Your Head Up High (and Blow Your Brains Out)_ by The Bloodhound Gang.

"Rewind and let me reverse it,
Backwards like Judas Preist first did..."


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Pick Up The Pieces - AWB (Average White Band)


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Pick Up The Pieces - AWB (Average White Band)



Ooooo, that thing's fawnky, I wanna' rip me one a them into mp3 from vinyl!


----------



## Mathias

The Ghost of You- My Chemical Romance


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Blue Oyster Cult - Veteran of the Psychic Wars 
(From the Heavy Metal Soundtrack. Which, is a mother effing epic-win CD. )


----------



## penguin

I'll Stand By You - The Pretenders


----------



## OneWickedAngel

If You Don't Know Me -- Simply Red


----------



## mulrooney13

Moskau - Rammstein


----------



## eeyorejenny

Been listening to Breaking Bejamin and Lesley Roy.


----------



## jen68

Now to Type O Negative... Unsuccessfully Coping With The Natural Beauty of Infidelity


----------



## Adamantoise

Macabre Eternal by Autopsy...from the album 'Macabre Eternal'.


----------



## GentleSavage

I've been into Royal Wood for awhile, but I've only recently really started to listen to his music. It's so beautiful.


----------



## hiddenexposure

I have been listening to a lot of Local Natives. I simply adore the entire album 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnTacC1qUmE


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Fucks Like a Star" by Porcelain and the Tramps


----------



## Adamantoise

You Can't Kill Terror by GWAR.


----------



## supersizebbw

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## ConnieLynn

Alone -- Heart

But Prince next!


----------



## ConnieLynn

And totally cool on NPR:

The Mix: 100 Songs That Messed With Texas
Historic Music That Redefined The Lone Star State Of Mind


----------



## MattB

Bauhaus- The Three Shadows Pt.2...


----------



## ConnieLynn

Alejandro Escovedo - Castanets (I like her better when she walks away)

She plays castanets, she works without a net
I like her better when she walks away
She said she was mine, she told me twice
I like her better when she walks away

I like her better when she walks away
I like her better when she shouldn't stay
I like her better when she danced my way
I like her better when she walks away

I love the sun when it silouhettes
I like her better when she walks away
I love her hair falling across my face
I like her better when she walks away

She plays castanets, she works without a net
I like her better when she walks away
She turns me on like a pick up truck
I like her better when she walks away

I love the sun shining through her dress
I like her better when she walks away
I like her hair in a tangled mess
I like her better when she walks away


----------



## imfree

ConnieLynn said:


> Alone -- Heart
> 
> But Prince next!




Breath-taking performance, to be sure!


----------



## Pitch

Burial - "U Hurt Me"

Because I'm about to sleep and it's a good, toned down track.


----------



## MattB

Iron Maiden- Revelations


----------



## mulrooney13

Fastball - 'The Way'


----------



## Adamantoise

The Bloody Pit of Horror,Part 4: Storm is Coming by GWAR.


----------



## AuntHen

*Beyond This Moment* by Patrick O' Hearn 

it's just amazingly beautiful and tranquil


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyniMKRy_gY&feature=related


----------



## MattB

Raveonettes- Expelled From Love


----------



## Adamantoise

Bifurcation of the Person by Mortem (Russian death metal). :bow:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Ray LaMontagne - Trouble

I picked up this cd a few weeks ago and it's my current addiction


----------



## Adamantoise

Exile by Slayer. ,\w/


----------



## ConnieLynn

Stars Fell on Alabama -- Billie Holiday version


----------



## Gspoon

Adamantoise said:


> Exile by Slayer. ,\w/



A good song man

Atm, I am currently listening to The Devin Townsend Project in it's entirety (Ki, Addicted, Deconstruction and Ghost) as well as BTBAM's (Great Misdirect) And Cynic (Trace In Air)


----------



## BlueBurning

Wake me up - Norah Jones


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Come on Down to My Boat" by Every Mother's Son.


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> "Come on Down to My Boat" by Every Mother's Son.



Ha!, I used to listen to that one on home made radios, in '67, when I was 12 and Dad was stationed at Fort Knox! Wow, what a flashback!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

imfree said:


> Ha!, I used to listen to that one on home made radios, in '67, when I was 12 and Dad was stationed at Fort Knox! Wow, what a flashback!!!


 It's a great song, I wonder if you remember the one I'm listening to right now [it was a suggestion on youtube. ] "Let's Live For Today" by The Grass Roots


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Breaking Benjamin - You


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> It's a great song, I wonder if you remember the one I'm listening to right now [it was a suggestion on youtube. ] "Let's Live For Today" by The Grass Roots



Totally love that song and have it on a couple vinyl records!!! I always envisioned it as a movie theme song, movie by the same title, credits rolling on the big screen. "Let's Live For Today", great movie about a struggling couple and their love's triumph over adversity. That, of course, was in my preteen, early teen days.

Ha!, I know!!! Here's a 1959 Decca Seaford IV that I'm turning into a 2011 Deccollaro Freeford 10W by putting that killer Collaro cartridge in it, along with a 10 Watt amp and a heavy-duty 4" X 6" speaker. I'll try to remember to demo it on You Tube with "Let's Live For Today". Nice!!! 

View attachment Decca Seaford IV 1959 wb lg.jpg


----------



## Jess87

Human Fly - The Cramps



Your Plump Princess said:


> "Let's Live For Today" by The Grass Roots



I just saw them last summer with my great-aunt, her husband, and my great-uncle. They had tickets and couldn't talk anyone else into going. They were still actually pretty decent. Plus, the lead singer has held up very well. :smitten:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Modern Man's Hustle - Atmosphere


----------



## MattB

Morbid Angel- Existo Vulgore...A very, very bright spot on an otherwise dismal release...have to wait for the next letter I guess...


----------



## ConnieLynn

Have been thinking this week about an old friend long gone, and have had this song in my head. Finally gave in and found it on YouTube.

Souvenirs -- John Prine


----------



## cherrysprite

"Disarm" (cover)- The Civil Wars 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsK0mx_NoFw


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Don't Know Why - Norah Jones

Mmm, I love her raspy tone.


----------



## Noir

honey and the bee- owl city


----------



## KMintheArts

im having an "amazing shuffle day" on itunes
last 3 songs -
rhcp - warm tape
black sabbath - snowblind
coolio - geto highlites


----------



## Adamantoise

The theme from 'Nekromantik' performed by Carpathian Forest.


----------



## SMA413

(If You're Wondering If I Want You To) I Want You To- Weezer


----------



## miafantastic

Fleet Foxes is filling my living room with the "The Plains/Bitter Dancer." Enchanting. Two months 'til I witness their show. *sigh*


----------



## MattB

In Flames- March To The Shore


----------



## ConnieLynn

Love Me Like a Man -- Bonnie Raitt


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Butterflies and Hurricanes - Muse


----------



## Adamantoise

Nightmare by Sarcofago-on YouTube,of course. These albums are really hard to find,and on top of that they cost half the earth to own.


----------



## pegz

Knee Deep ~ Zac Brown Band

ahhhhhhhh yessss


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Blue Light "(Engineers 'Anti-Gravity Mix)" -Bloc Party

i freakin LOVE this band,i could listen to Blue Light forever,i could die to this song man.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_Creeque Alley_ by Mamas and the Papas


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Winter Song - Sara Bareilles feat. Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## jen68

S.E.X. Nickelback

Love that song 

"Love to try to set you free I love you all over me Love to hear the sound you make the second your done."


----------



## Shan34

Fleetwood Mac--Silver Springs :wubu:


----------



## imfree

Shan34 said:


> Fleetwood Mac--Silver Springs :wubu:



It has a few blank spots, but this is a very sweet 1998 performance from German TV.


----------



## KingColt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVdMKefFh8U

such a beautiful song, totally hung up on it


----------



## Adamantoise

Main theme from 'Puppet Master' film.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_daHGcGBTQ


----------



## Jess87

Nick Cave - Here Comes the Sun 

I like The Beatles, but I find that I usually end up liking covers of their songs better than the original. Plus, it's just fun hearing Nick Cave sing this one in particular.


----------



## MattB

Pink Floyd- One Of These Days

Good soundtrack to a hot summer day...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgvAwBDbuIo


----------



## kaylaisamachine

How Soon Is Now - The Smiths

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U5HpeA_WSo


----------



## HeavyDuty24

KingColt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVdMKefFh8U
> 
> such a beautiful song, totally hung up on it




yeah they don't make hip-hop like that anymore.


----------



## Xutjja

Concrete Blonde - Jonestown


----------



## mulrooney13

Deadeye Dick - New Age Girl


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Rihanna ~ _S&M_


----------



## CastingPearls

Haven't Met You Yet - Michael Buble

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AJmKkU5POA&feature=share


----------



## MattB

Pennywise- Bro Hymn


----------



## Adamantoise

Gremlins theme.


----------



## Captain Save

Otish Rush - You Reap What You Sow

(inspired by a commercial for a reality television program...something about designing clothes?)


----------



## imfree

Uriah Heep-Easy Livin'


----------



## imfree

This Obscure I used to hear on WSAI, In Cinci, in '66! The Us Too Group-The Only Thing To Do.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

O Fortuna - Apotheosis


----------



## MattB

Pink Floyd- Bike

Stuck. In. My. Head.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bCIGHat8Rc


----------



## Captain Save

Gypsy Woman - Crystal Waters

I tried to escape it, really I did. Despite my best efforts, it got stuck in my head on the way home from work and nothing would remove it, so I may as well groove it!


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme from the horror movie 'Dead Silence'.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

The Lonely - Christina Perri

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO4e4nCYBEo&ob=av2e


----------



## daddyoh70

Just finished 
Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters - Elton John

Just started
Mother - Pink Floyd


----------



## OneWickedAngel

You Know I'm No Good - Amy Winehouse (RIP)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit



Great vocal work by Grace Slick!

I personally commend you, YPP, for bringing some really great classics to this thread! Thank you for your great work.


----------



## imfree

Here's the dream that'll take me out. The Electric Prunes-I Had Too Much To Dream(Last Night).


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Last Night I Didn't Get To Sleep At All - The Fifth Dimension


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Last Night I Didn't Get To Sleep At All - The Fifth Dimension



Sweet song! Here's a nice (7") vinyl 45 of it. Check out the guy's username.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

imfree said:


> Great vocal work by Grace Slick!
> 
> I personally commend you, YPP, for bringing some really great classics to this thread! Thank you for your great work.


Thank you? Ahaha, I can't help that I like real music. 

Also: I can't rep either of you but those are _great_ songs!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Rainy Night in Georgia -- Brook Benton


----------



## imfree

ConnieLynn said:


> Rainy Night in Georgia -- Brook Benton



Nice song!


----------



## Shan34

Eminence Front--The Who :bow:


----------



## Captain Save

Link - Oystein Sevag


----------



## CastingPearls

Air on the G-string - Windham Hill


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme from a horror movie named 'Chopping Mall'.


----------



## SMA413

80s Madonna


----------



## hiddenexposure

Amy Winehouse *sigh*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce



Totally beautiful song!


----------



## Deacone

Game of Thrones Theme - WhiteNoise Lab


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Four Until Late - Cream


----------



## J_Underscore

A cool Mashup of 12 Stone's We Are One and Linkin Park's Divide


----------



## SMA413

"Home"- Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros


----------



## Adamantoise

Itchiban Scratch - Chris 'the Glove' Taylor


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Cat's in the Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## Shan34

Rihanna--S&M


----------



## idontspeakespn

Infinite Arms by Band of Horses

Because my iTunes is a sadistic prick that, on Shuffle mode plays the song that was for _HIM_, even though it knows that my soul breaks when I hear it, and that I can't turn it off if my life depended upon it. Because it reminds me of HIM.

He-That-Cannot-Be-Named. Like Voldemort, only worse. 

_He_, The One For Whom This Song Is So Completely *Our Song*. 

Okay, breakdown complete. What a nutcase I am


----------



## riplee

A nice polka.


----------



## willowmoon

"Material Girl" by Madonna.

But the question is, WHY? :huh:


----------



## Adamantoise

Main Title theme of 'Beetlejuice' by Danny Elfman (please,Hollywood,leave this film well alone-I'll beg!)


----------



## GentleSavage

Jukebox the Ghost has such a nice sound and I'm kind of in love with them.


----------



## Adamantoise

Destroying the Cosmos by Vektor.


----------



## imfree

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Simple Man, Johnny singing lead.


----------



## Fox

Figure - The Werewolf (VIP Mix)

"Was it a dream? Or what if it was real?"


----------



## Shan34

Korn--Coming Undone


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Lies Of The Beautiful People - Sixx:A.M.

I recommend all to watch this video, or listen to the song..I think it has a good message:

click here


----------



## hiddenexposure

willowmoon said:


> "Material Girl" by Madonna.
> 
> But the question is, WHY? :huh:



I mean, do you need a reason....


----------



## Shan34

Link in the chain--thelucyhammondband

http://www.reverbnation.com/play_now/9579049

I love her music!


----------



## J_Underscore

Shan34 said:


> Korn--Coming Undone



Nice 

Saliva - Don't Question My Heart


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o

I am listening to Playing Love from the movie Legend of 1900.


----------



## miafantastic

idontspeakespn said:


> Infinite Arms by Band of Horses
> 
> Because my iTunes is a sadistic prick that, on Shuffle mode plays the song that was for _HIM_, even though it knows that my soul breaks when I hear it, and that I can't turn it off if my life depended upon it. Because it reminds me of HIM.
> 
> He-That-Cannot-Be-Named. Like Voldemort, only worse.
> 
> _He_, The One For Whom This Song Is So Completely *Our Song*.
> 
> Okay, breakdown complete. What a nutcase I am



Goodness. :-/ 

Seeing them on Tuesday. Hoping for a few songs from their latest record -- Blue Beard, Neighbor, The Song Mentioned in Your Post -- but most looking forward to hearing sentimental faves from Cease to Begin and Everything All the Time.

Shame how a relationship's end can make otherwise lovely songs go iEvil. Hang in there. All in time.


----------



## idontspeakespn

miafantastic said:


> Goodness. :-/
> 
> Seeing them on Tuesday. Hoping for a few songs from their latest record -- Blue Beard, Neighbor, The Song Mentioned in Your Post -- but most looking forward to hearing sentimental faves from Cease to Begin and Everything All the Time.
> 
> Shame how a relationship's end can make otherwise lovely songs go iEvil. Hang in there. All in time.



I am three shades of jealous right now! I'm in the UK now, so I never get to see my favorite bands anymore (Originally from D.C. area). I would love to see them cross the pond!


----------



## CastingPearls

One and Only - Adele

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8glDy7OsHNs&feature=share


----------



## OneWickedAngel

What You Won't Do For Love - Bobby Caldwell&#8207;


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bleed - Anna Nalick


----------



## Shan34

J_JP_M said:


> Nice



I thought so too 

Israel's Son--Silverchair


----------



## Adamantoise

Multitude of Foes by Nile.


----------



## Shan34

Self Esteem by Garfunkel and Oates :bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

Another Life by Coven. From _Blessed is the Black_ album (1988).


----------



## pegz

Do I ~ Luke Bryan


----------



## TwilightStarr

Eyes on Fire - Blue Foundation


----------



## Mozz

The gossip - four letter word


----------



## Captain Save

Take Your Time (12in) - S. O. S. Band


----------



## Moongirl75

So In Love With You - Jill Scott w. Anthony Hamilton


----------



## Shan34

Cover Of The Rolling Stone--Dr. Hook


----------



## squidge dumpling

Im listening to the Foo Fighters


----------



## Mozz

Dj Inphinity - Its going to get louder


----------



## idontspeakespn

Finders Keepers by You Me At Six 

Trying to figure out if I can sing it at open mic night down at the Tavern by tomorrow, if I can find someone to play guitar  It could be pretty nice with a sweet female voice. I'll have to change the cords, sing it a third of an octave above in some of the parts, but it might work!


----------



## CastingPearls

Truly Scrumptious from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## idontspeakespn

TwilightStarr said:


> Eyes on Fire - Blue Foundation



I love this song! And I know where you heard it too!


----------



## Mozz

Dj Inphinity - So High [Remix]


----------



## idontspeakespn

idontspeakespn said:


> Finders Keepers by You Me At Six
> 
> Trying to figure out if I can sing it at open mic night down at the Tavern by tomorrow, if I can find someone to play guitar  It could be pretty nice with a sweet female voice. I'll have to change the cords, sing it a third of an octave above in some of the parts, but it might work!



Update on that: Not singing it, was found to be too much trouble for someone to learn the guitar bit. 

New song: Creep (Radiohead cover in the style of Eliza Dootlittle) 

This might give you an idea http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7tWW246-EI


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

I'm listening to Absolute Power series 4 episode 1 starring Stephen Fry and John Bird


----------



## Mozz

_Im on one!_


----------



## MattB

Enslaved- The Crossing


----------



## KingColt

HeavyDuty24 said:


> yeah they don't make hip-hop like that anymore.



sure they do  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bzm_dCZJQYU
If I´m not mistaken, that´s from 2011. There´s still plenty of awesome Hip Hop being made, the last emperor himself just released a single called pots and pans in 2011. 
Alsdo check out this dude: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFq4DAayU4Q
Independent german producer, puts out new stuff on the regular, most of it very enjoyable. Also Pete Rocks 2011 album is the shit, as is the debut of random axe. Paul White innovates beat production whie keeping it fresh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC11AuO4KZ4
Real Hip Hop will never die because it comes from the heart


----------



## MattB

Opeth- Karma


----------



## Shan34

Hate Me--Blue October


----------



## Adamantoise

Gor-Gor - GWAR


----------



## ConnieLynn

imfree said:


> Lynyrd Skynyrd-Simple Man, Johnny singing lead.



That song is in my top 10 faves of all time.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Number 1 Crush - Garbage


----------



## HeavyDuty24

KingColt said:


> sure they do  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bzm_dCZJQYU
> If I´m not mistaken, that´s from 2011. There´s still plenty of awesome Hip Hop being made, the last emperor himself just released a single called pots and pans in 2011.
> Alsdo check out this dude: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFq4DAayU4Q
> Independent german producer, puts out new stuff on the regular, most of it very enjoyable. Also Pete Rocks 2011 album is the shit, as is the debut of random axe. Paul White innovates beat production whie keeping it fresh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC11AuO4KZ4
> Real Hip Hop will never die because it comes from the heart



yes i meant like that the majority of hip-hop is dead.i mean there are still good hip-hop out there but it is getting harder and harder to find,i was mostly talking about mainstream.lol even in the 80's and 90's mainstream hip-hop was still good.now it's still good but more underground and independent.


----------



## imfree

ConnieLynn said:


> That song is in my top 10 faves of all time.



Amen!, there's a lotta' good advice on how to be a rich poor man in that song:happy:.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Blake Shelton - Who Are You When I'm Not Looking


----------



## bonified

HeavyDuty24 said:


> yes i meant like that the majority of hip-hop is dead.i mean there are still good hip-hop out there but it is getting harder and harder to find,i was mostly talking about mainstream.lol even in the 80's and 90's mainstream hip-hop was still good.now it's still good but more underground and independent.




Not that I'm biased lol, but Hip hop here in Aus is goin off. Real, honest, fresh, raw, unpretentious, angsty, poetic & full of gusto! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3LcndWiQrQ


----------



## Adamantoise

Absolute Ego Dance by Yellow Magic Orchestra.


----------



## MattB

Korpiklaani- Vesaisen Sota


----------



## ConnieLynn

Newport Folk 2011: Emmylou Harris

Six White Cadillacs 
Orphan Girl 
Red Dirt Girl 
Kern River 
Hello Stranger 
Michelangelo 
Pancho and Lefty 
My Name is Emmett Till 
The Road 
Get Up John 
Luxury Liner 
Sin City 
Leaving Louisana 
Goodbye 
Wheels 
Born to Run 
Evangeline


----------



## KingColt

HeavyDuty24 said:


> yes i meant like that the majority of hip-hop is dead.i mean there are still good hip-hop out there but it is getting harder and harder to find,i was mostly talking about mainstream.lol even in the 80's and 90's mainstream hip-hop was still good.now it's still good but more underground and independent.



Yea, true. That feeds my little inner elitist though 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOJmdN0zI2w


----------



## Shan34

Headstrong--Trapt


----------



## MattB

Hail Of Bullets- Warsaw Rising


----------



## Lamia

My own radio station I made on Pandora.com  squeeeee right now it's playing "Away" by The Bolshoi


----------



## ConnieLynn

Night Moves -- Bob Seger


----------



## roundrevelry

A Bower Scene by the Decemberists


----------



## imfree

ConnieLynn said:


> Night Moves -- Bob Seger



Nice song that I haven't heard in a while.


----------



## mulrooney13

"Stand Your Ground" by Acarine


----------



## duraznos

i'm listening to a lot of Miguel -- this one is one of my faves: http://youtu.be/n7PVhQPaFNY

glow-in-the-dark lipstick at 1:33 ... lol


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick

Lamia said:


> My own radio station I made on Pandora.com  squeeeee right now it's playing "Away" by The Bolshoi



Awesome!!! My Pandora always seems to play "Happy Boy"


----------



## MattB

Carpathian Forest- Death Triumphant


----------



## MattB

"That's What I Learned In College" by the Hoosier Hotshots...

...now I gotta go slip on a banana peel, twice, causing me to accidentally launch a cream pie at the local cop walking the beat...


----------



## J_Underscore

Justice by Rev Theory. Damn they have so many awesome songs


----------



## rellis10

Hurricane - 30 Second To Mars
Fire In The House - Hard Fi


----------



## Shan34

Enigma--Trapt


----------



## idontspeakespn

Emile Sande- Heaven

It's been a long time since I've been truly awed by an artist. 

Check it out


----------



## MattB

Entombed- Left Hand Path


----------



## snuggletiger

Bing Crosby the Complete CBS Recordings 1954-1956.


----------



## ConnieLynn

It's a martini night, so the music has to match.

Michael Bublé - Feeling Good


----------



## roundrevelry

A Well Respected Man by The Kinks


----------



## imfree

roundrevelry said:


> A Well Respected Man by The Kinks



Great classic! (Live, 1966)


----------



## ConnieLynn

k. d. Lang - Hallelujah


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme from 'Unsolved Mysteries'.


----------



## MattB

UK Subs- Emotional Blackmail


----------



## Shan34

Cake--The distance


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Jessie J - Who You Are

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_pnFhFjNtY&NR=1

So good!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lordi - "Good to be Bad"


----------



## MattB

Jefferson Airplane- Crown Of Creation


----------



## Adamantoise

Eighties by Killing Joke-rediscovered this last night. I can't believe I had forgotten all about this song!


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asTkVG-X6eo

Monobloco - Maracatu Embolado


----------



## KingColt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMXcvNoNqEI


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Glenn Miller Orchestra - Let's Have Another Cup Of Coffee

I heard the first part of this, on tonight's episode of Family Guy, and I was like "This is awesome!" So I youtubed the song and found this, and I'm in absolute heaven listening to it. :wubu:


----------



## imfree

The Deccollaro Freeford 10 Watt 2011 Edition, with its 4" X 6", 20 Watt speaker and 10 Watt amp, behind the grille, is nearly complete and has already dazzled us with its, spirited, clear, powerful sound! Several great classics, from vinyl, soon to appear on You Tube! 

View attachment Deccollaro rides.jpg


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Stranger in Moscow by MJ


----------



## MattB

Unearth- Last Wish


----------



## MattB

Mastodon- Deathbound

OMG...craziest video ever!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdqz877e6F8


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ella Fitzgerald - It Don't Mean a Thing (If It Ain't Got That Swing)


----------



## BlueBurning

Italian Radio by Blue October


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Wash Away The Years - Creed


----------



## MrBob

Led Zeppelin's BBC sessions. I don't think I've ever heards a band that can be so 'on it' whilst improvising at the same time. Still the standard by which every rock band is measured..the over-talented sods.


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

Led Zeppelin is really great! Thanks for the inspiration MrBob! I'm gonna listen to them after "Parkway Drive - Romance is Dead" is over =)


----------



## MattB

Moby Grape- Omaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_FlNwQlBmU


----------



## Adamantoise

The Howling V-The Rebirth theme.


----------



## MattB

No more oldies tonight, back to heavy...

Gorgoroth- Wound Upon Wound


----------



## ConnieLynn

Amos Lee -- Arms of a Woman

moving on to 

Amos Lee -- A Little Bit Of Rain


----------



## Adamantoise

_The Stepper_ by _Foul Play_ (Jungle/Drum 'n' Bass).


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lords of Acid - Lucy's Fucking Sky


----------



## MattB

Emperor- Beyond The Great Vast Forest


----------



## Heyyou

awolnation - "The Sail" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaZMST-vHfM

This song is deep and different, yall. Just listen to it.


----------



## george83

Icky Thump - The White Stripes


----------



## sco17

Muse- Origin of Symmetry


----------



## imfree

ConnieLynn said:


> That song is in my top 10 faves of all time.



Hi Connie, here's a demo of that hopped-up 1959 Decca Seaford IV record player doing "Simple Man" in Mom's living room, from vinyl, Ronnie singing lead.


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Breath-taking performance, to be sure!



Here's the hopped-up '59 Decca doing it!


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> It's a great song, I wonder if you remember the one I'm listening to right now [it was a suggestion on youtube. ] "Let's Live For Today" by The Grass Roots



Not only do I have it, RetroLady, but in your honor, I presented it on You Tube with that '59 Decca Seaford IV record that my Adult Kiddo Son and I hopped-up with an E/V model 26 cartridge, a TDA2003-based 10 Watt bridge amp, and Radio Shack 4" X 6" car speaker!


----------



## idontspeakespn

The Score to 'The Horse Whisperer'.

Helps me fall asleep, and is the most evocative piece of music I've ever heard in a film. Thomas Newman, you are a God.


----------



## Captain Save

The Walk - Morris Day and The Time


----------



## Captain Save

My World - Transmissions

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xasb0wXBgXE


----------



## ConnieLynn

imfree said:


> Hi Connie, here's a demo of that hopped-up 1959 Decca Seaford IV record player doing "Simple Man" in Mom's living room, from vinyl, Ronnie singing lead.



Thank you  Just cranked up a new computer tonight after old faithful bit the dust, and SM was the speaker test. Sounded good!


----------



## imfree

ConnieLynn said:


> Thank you  Just cranked up a new computer tonight after old faithful bit the dust, and SM was the speaker test. Sounded good!



Thanks, that was very nice to hear, the demo as a first speaker test is sweet!


----------



## MattB

Misfits- Vampira


----------



## Heyyou

Johann Pachelbel - Canon (ELECTRIC GUITAR VERSION) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIrtFgu5khM

I have a better electric guitar version, but this one is more soulful.. the version i have is more 80s hair-band rock. I like them equally.. some of the electric guitar renditions miss the mark. 

I like the Deutscheland imagery in the Youtube video, even if it is a loop. Percussion also gets an "A" for this song.


----------



## MattB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3RYvO2X0Oo

Yep...


----------



## Heyyou

Procul Harem - "Dippy" (Whiter Shade of Pale)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA


----------



## TwilightStarr

Last Good Day of the Year - Cousteau

This is my "dancing barefoot in a dress around the kitchen" song. 

I don't know why but every time I hear this song it makes me want to wear a navy blue dress with white polka dots and dance around the kitchen barefoot. Which is something I've never done and probably never will lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uQJ2uFhurM


----------



## Adamantoise

In the Beginning by Ruff Kru - More drum 'n' bass. :huh:  :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dead Beat Club - B 52's


----------



## ConnieLynn

Tracy Chapman -- The Promise


----------



## MattB

Lamb Of God- Hourglass


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Nickelback ~ Rockstar

(watching the video)


----------



## Heyyou

"Raise your glass" by Pink


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Amorphis - Silver Bride


----------



## Heyyou

Muse - "Starlight"


----------



## Adamantoise

The Dark Stranger by Boogie Times Tribe. Yes, it's drum and bass.


----------



## imfree

Only In Your Heart, you just gotta' open her up sometimes and spin some vinyl on that cute little thing. I just enjoyed side 1 of History, America's Greatest Hits. 

View attachment Deccollaro open 4 playing wb lg.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise

The Storm by Wojciech Kilar-builds up slowly,and has a brooding atmosphere about it.


----------



## Moongirl75

Little bit of heaven right there!



ConnieLynn said:


> Amos Lee -- Arms of a Woman
> 
> moving on to
> 
> Amos Lee -- A Little Bit Of Rain


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Woman with the Tattooed Hands - Atmosphere

I love Atmosphere, I can't wait to see them live again next month!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SL4VsjickI


----------



## ConnieLynn

Eva Cassidy -- Tall Trees in Georgia


----------



## Heyyou

Mt Eden Dubstep - "Sierra Leone" (remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIEEIif21g4

*caution: This song is kind of weird.


----------



## Adamantoise

Solid State Survivor by Yellow Magic Orchestra. I've only recently discovered this band...how sad-anyhow,they are great!


----------



## bonified

Fan vid, that is just awesome for my favourite song of the moment, well one of 2 that I have had on repeat on and off for the last week or so. Cannot get enough! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d354WPKq7tU


Little Dragon - ritual union


----------



## MattB

Abigail Williams- A Thousand Suns


----------



## comaseason

6/8 - Operator Please


----------



## Adamantoise

Cannibal Lunch (Surge Remix) by Twisted Individual.


----------



## Jess87

Fats Domino - I'm In Love Again

I figured it was time to move beyond Blueberry Hill and I'm just in love with this song. It's just so good.


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Bed - Le Butcherettes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEd8ZvS7y1s&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Heyyou

Hot Chelle Rae - "Tonight, Tonight"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyKBFnNSVrc

"Just dont stop lets keep the beat bumpin keep the beat up then drop the beat down."


----------



## MattB

Kinks- Two Sisters

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMHtQciJG-k


----------



## imfree

Charlie Daniels mentions a good many beloved Southern Rock artists of that era in his 1974 classic, "The South's Gonna Do It Again". Acoustic demo of my Deccollaro.


----------



## Shan34

Foo Fighters--Lonely as you &#9829;


----------



## Heyyou

Living Things - "Let It Rain"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMLzPbTQabo

*This is in honor of Hurricane Irene, whose rain has arrived.


----------



## Mishty

Midnight Radio - Hedwig


----------



## bettylulu

Amos Lee- Mission Bell


----------



## TwilightStarr

Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLK7hrRijes&feature=player_embedded#!

I don't know what it is about this song but it makes me happy and I love it!!


----------



## LeoGibson

The Rolling Stones - Exile On Mainstreet


----------



## MattB

Dark Funeral- Stigmata


----------



## CastingPearls

Friend of Mine ~ John Hiatt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekm3_Ion-iU


Missing my little brother and sister tonight. Taken too soon.


----------



## LeoGibson

R.I.P. Brother IZ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I&feature=fvwrel

I love this song,it never fails to put me in a better mood.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Bonnie Raitt -- Guilty

Ray LaMontagne -- Let It Be Me


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- Scarlet Begonias


----------



## Mishty

Whiskey won the battle - Ashton Shepard


----------



## Adamantoise

By a Thousand Deaths Fulfilled by Spawn of Possession.


----------



## Heyyou

Adele - Someone Like You Lyrics On Screen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AW9C3-qWug


----------



## absintheminded

Common - The Light

Makes me mellllllt


----------



## MattB

Opeth- Burden


----------



## imfree

The Rolling Stones-Beast Of Burden


----------



## ConnieLynn

I'll continue that theme...

Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones

I like this stripped down version.


----------



## hiddenexposure

TwilightStarr said:


> Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLK7hrRijes&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> I don't know what it is about this song but it makes me happy and I love it!!



agreed! 

James Blake and Bon Iver have an ep coming up 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aqKA_2UUy4


----------



## OneWickedAngel

double agreed!


----------



## imfree

ConnieLynn said:


> I'll continue that theme...
> 
> Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones
> 
> I like this stripped down version.



Very nice! I'll raise you an unplugged XM of REO doin' "Ridin' ".


----------



## TwilightStarr

I could listen to spoken word for hours and hours

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kozv2POJS0I

and this one is definitely one of my top 3!! <3


----------



## Heyyou

Yanni - "One Man's Dream" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubTveCihjoQ&feature=related

This is a beautiful song.


----------



## imfree

Chantays-Pipeline, played on electric arc.


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Chantays-Pipeline, played on electric arc.




Here, have some popcorn with that!


----------



## MattB

Buffalo Springfield- For What It's Worth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuGcwa03SQw


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Buffalo Springfield- For What It's Worth
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuGcwa03SQw



Great song! Thanks for the link, too.

...Singin' songs and carryin' signs, mostly saying hooray for our side...sounds like a good one for Hyde Park!


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> Great song! Thanks for the link, too.
> 
> ...Singin' songs and carryin' signs, mostly saying hooray for our side...sounds like a good one for Hyde Park!



Yeah, just in the mood for some Neil Young tonight...I'm Canadian, it's genetic...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVC2cszdTao


----------



## Chimpi

TwilightStarr said:


> I could listen to spoken word for hours and hours
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kozv2POJS0I
> 
> and this one is definitely one of my top 3!! <3



That was great! I'm a big fan of a lot of the same.
Currently listening to a wonderful instrumental album created by the talented Jim Matheos - First Impressions.


----------



## Heyyou

The hottest of hot messes: Jack Black collaborates with Insane Clown Posse to produce a single in which ICP raps over an obscure Mozart canon whose name roughly translates to "Lick Me in the Ass"

http://thedailywh.at/2011/08/31/thor...on-of-the-day/ - Audio and brief blurb here

Jesus Christ this is one of the worst things I've ever heard.


----------



## Jess87

Peaches - The Stranglers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF3P4AAaVIg

It's so upbeat and fun... and dirty, but in a good one.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues



Amazing! The Moody Blues only got better with age. Those little chimes at the beginning were a great touch, too. Thanks, Raiv, for a great link.:happy:


----------



## MattB

King Diamond- The Invisible Guests

Reminds me of High School...:doh:


----------



## LeoGibson

Cross posted from the sexy songs thread,but I can't get enough Teddy P. right now. I always knew of him,but only recently really started to dig into his catalog and man I wish I had much earlier. I'm really digging this one in particular.

Love TKO- Teddy Pendergrass

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV9VuPkIIv4


----------



## MattB

The Who- Tattoo

"The Who Sell Out" is my fave Who album...


----------



## SMA413

I'm so in love with Adele right now. Both _19_ and _21_ are on constant shuffle/repeat on my iTunes.


----------



## MattB

The Damned- Melody Lee


----------



## idontspeakespn

Can I just say, I love iTunes. God bless them and their free singles of the week. Usually, I'll give each new single I download an honest listen even though I can already tell that anything that says 'death metal' or 'pop' is a pass for me. Still, I will always listen at least once. So, today, I gave 'Hanging On' by Active Child a listen...I'm at a loss for words on how to describe it. I've never had such a strong emotional reaction to music like this before. 

Just listen. 

I honestly don't know how I lived without hearing it before. It feels like a piece of my musical soul has come home.


----------



## Adamantoise

Rabbit in Your Headlights by U.N.K.L.E.


----------



## MattB

Necrophobic- Act Of Rebellion


----------



## Shan34

Through Glass--Stone Sour


----------



## Heyyou

"Put That Woman First" by Jaheim


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My three favorite Charlie Sheen remix/songs have been on repeat the last like...3 days straight or so?

Current song up; "Always Winning" 
Next up is "Charlie Sheen Parody Productions " 
Followed by the "Songify This" Winning Song. xD


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ariel - TENTONHYPEMACHINE

local band, amazing music!!


----------



## MattB

Easybeats- Friday On My Mind 

One of my fave tunes! :bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80c_9KrEjs8


----------



## bettylulu

Band of Horses- Infinite Arms (one of my all time favorite albums)


----------



## TwilightStarr

Shan34 said:


> Through Glass--Stone Sour



Amazing song!! It's also one of those songs that the minute I hear it, it instantly takes me back to one certain moment in my life.


----------



## Adamantoise

We Interrupt This Programme by Coburn.


----------



## MattB

Dark Funeral- The Birth of the Vampiir.


----------



## SMA413

Going very retro and listening to some Peggy Lee, Ella Fitzgerald, and Nat King Cole.


----------



## idontspeakespn

bettylulu said:


> Band of Horses- Infinite Arms (one of my all time favorite albums)



God I fucking love this song...beautiful and yet, for personal reasons so completely and utterly heart-wretchingly sad...

I actually can't listen to it at the moment without breaking down into a burst of tears. 

One day, maybe I'll be able to reclaim the song that I love without the strong emotional tie.


----------



## MattB

The Damned- Smash It Up Parts 1&2

(Mostly 2 though...)


----------



## imfree

Baha Men-Who Let The Dogs Out


----------



## rockhound225

Daft Punk - Tron: Legacy Soundtrack


----------



## Adamantoise

Dig by Mudvyne.


----------



## MattB

Goatwhore- Shadow of a Rising Knife


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bleed Bitch - Incursion


----------



## Jess87

Big Daddy Kane - Ain't No Half Steppin'

This song is so good it's ridiculous.


----------



## Adamantoise

_Funeral of the Cursed Men_ by _Dead Beyond Buried_.

_Yay for italics abuse!_


----------



## imfree

A few off "Survivors". Pictured is my actual record jacket, record was purchased in November 1977. 

View attachment Lynyrd Skynyrd survivors wb md lg.jpg


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> A few off "Survivors". Pictured is my actual record jacket, record was purchased in November 1977.



Freaky cover, all things considered...







Listening to Bauhaus "Dancing" right now...


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Freaky cover, all things considered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Bauhaus "Dancing" right now...



I agree! I bought the album, knowing it was their last and best studio album, ever, without even dreaming that MCA Records would change that cover from flames to black background. "That Smell", with it's admonishment to "look inside yourself instead of using substances", hits me as one of the best rock songs ever written. It encouraged me to walk away from that "one more drink..."!


----------



## MattB

They were a great band for sure...

Now listening to The Clash- Brand New Cadillac


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Cab Calloway and his Orchestra - Minnie The Moochers Wedding Day

Listening to this now, since I just finished listening to "Minnie The Moocher"..  I really love Cab Calloway!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

It's Probably Me -- Sting


----------



## rockhound225

Nightingale - Norah Jones


----------



## imfree

rockhound225 said:


> Nightingale - Norah Jones



If it's a duck that one does need,
Fifty-Thousand have been freed!
Quack-quack-quack!

*__________________
So I heard on the radio this afternoon that in 1992 there was a containership full of rubber duckies that lost a container in a storm. Now there are an estimated 50,000 rubber duckies floating around in all the oceans of the world. They've been found as far away as the Artic ocean.
God that idea is comforting.


----------



## SuziQ

I found a Secret Garden playlist on YouTube -- mystical, classic, Celtic, Norwegian music. Just love them.

http://www.youtube.com/artist?a=GxdCwVVULXfUgPvhUYLe8K1vwXfe25qZ&feature=bottomfeedr


----------



## imfree

Charlie Daniels Bend (1982) Still In Saigon 

View attachment CDB Windows.jpg


----------



## MattB

At The Gates- The Beautiful Wound


----------



## Heyyou

"All Signs Point To Lauderdale" by A Day To Remember

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRD9arg7oxE&ob=av3e


----------



## Adamantoise

Main theme to 'Henryortrait of a Serial Killer'.


----------



## Captain Save

Max-O-Man - Fourplay 

I've been looking for a version played live at a concert, but so far I haven't been successful.


----------



## MattB

The Haunted- Everlasting


----------



## Heyyou

Buckethead - Soothsayer (Live)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Et6BSDMNLY


----------



## hiddenexposure

bettylulu said:


> Band of Horses- Infinite Arms (one of my all time favorite albums)



Band of Horses and Ray Lamontange?!?!?!

We need to be besties


----------



## Adamantoise

Main theme from a slasher movie named 'Maniac'. It's quite chilling.


----------



## big_lad27

"The good, the bad and the ugly" off The Game's new album


----------



## MattB

Etta James- All I Could Do Is Cry


----------



## Adamantoise

Skewered From Ear to Eye by Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## MattB

Van Halen- Ain't Talkin 'Bout Love

Opening riff...one of the biggest reasons I wanted to play guitar. (Iron Maiden too...:bow: )


----------



## Adamantoise

MattB said:


> Van Halen- Ain't Talkin 'Bout Love
> 
> Opening riff...one of the biggest reasons I wanted to play guitar. (Iron Maiden too...:bow: )



I have to agree with you there-that opening riff is sublime. 

Listening to the main theme from The Changeling.


----------



## MattB

Indeed!


Katatonia- Soil's Song


----------



## imfree

I was testing a 78 of Bing Crosby-I'll Be Home For Christmas, this very one!


----------



## MattB

Buzzcocks- Harmony In My Head


----------



## Jon Blaze

Moves Like Jagger. Wow. I haven't really liked a mainstream song in forever. lol


----------



## Heyyou

Cake - Long Time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6arAZTqAY2A


----------



## KittyKitten

Mary J Blige, "Living Proof" from the film, "The Help".

Very powerful song! Brings tears to my eyes. She has been through a lot. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwI4zsNteU8


----------



## seavixen

"Alice" - album by Tom Waits, with over a dozen more of his albums queued up thereafter. Yeeeeeah.


----------



## MattB

Sepultura- Nomad


----------



## TwilightStarr

Pumped Up Kicks - Foster The People

I seriously can not get enough of this song!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

I've been listening to a bit of Sepultura and Alice In Chains recently,but for now it's the main theme to 'The Changeling'.


----------



## Heyyou

Chic - "I want your love"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UFhdYhE9ko

*starts to disco and boogie*


----------



## TwilightStarr

Fearless - Saul Williams 

and up next is

Moneymaker - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Ben Sollee Give it a little, maybe just the first minute, it's pretty good stuff for a Classically trained Cellist.


----------



## Shan34

Lacuna Coil-I like it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaN_nEVKWCI


----------



## miafantastic

Listening to/watching Fleet Foxes vids from a wonnnnnnnndrous show they put on a few days ago. This one's of them playing "Mykonos"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sZ66-qFrQk

They're touring the States for what's left of Sept and for a bit of Oct, then they'll be through Europe, Japan and Oz the rest of the year. Treat yourself if they're headed your way. It'll be a shimmering, magic music-filled time.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Songs from *Rocky Horror Picture Show*, cause it's almost time to get ready. <3


----------



## Shan34

On a recommendation, Katatonia-My Twin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an-nknHiaiU&feature=relmfu
Good call, I like it


----------



## Adamantoise

The theme of 'Nekromantik' as performed by Carpathian Forest.


----------



## MattB

Windir- Journey To The End


----------



## jewels_mystery

Break Stuff- Limp Bizkit. It has been one of those days


----------



## lushluv

R.E.M.'s Nightswimming


----------



## TwilightStarr

Adamantoise said:


> The theme of 'Nekromantik' as performed by Carpathian Forest.



Nekromantik! I forgot all about that movie! LMAO!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Let It Go by Def Leppard


----------



## Shan34

Strawberry Fields Forever-The Beatles


----------



## J_Underscore

I found it as a backing track to a Sonic the Hedgehog animation video, but its quite cool, mellow & jazzy

Mocean Worker - Tres Tres Chic


----------



## spiritangel

this visually stunning clip from Goyte I can relate to it bar the cheating bit I would never cheat

somebody I used to know


----------



## imfree

Gregg Allman-These Days

Ha! That performance was a birthday present I didn't open until today! 

View attachment Gregg Allman-Laid Back wb md.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise

Damien by Morbid Saint.


----------



## MattB

Decrepit Birth- Condemned To Nothingness


----------



## TwilightStarr

Round in Love - Dwight & Nicole


----------



## goofy girl

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: Jarrod :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Shan34

Straight On--Heart 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKwOOymOURo


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o

Toadies - Tyler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNoyKk9q4kw


----------



## MattB

Abigail Williams- Watchtower


----------



## TimeTraveller

Classical music from Brazil.

Heitor Villa-Lôbos: _Bachianas Brasileiras No. 7 para Orquestra / Brazilian Bachianas No. 7 for Orchestra_ (1942)
IV. Fuga (Conversa) / Fugue (Conversation)
Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française; Heitor Villa-Lôbos, Conductor
(Recorded 21 May 1957)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dfpr2cAWA1I


----------



## MattB

This...is heavy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrIYT-MrVaI


----------



## Shan34

Head East-Never Been Any Reason

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CguSW9y5bD8


----------



## Captain Save

Adagio for a Broken Promise - Lisa Gerrard


----------



## Adamantoise

Slutman City by GWAR.


----------



## imfree

Petra, fronted by former Head East lead singer, John Schlitt-(Christian)  Beyond Belief


----------



## Halie

Broken Bells - The Ghost Inside


----------



## lushluv

Frou Frou - Let Go


----------



## MattB

Zager & Evans- In The Year 2525

This song scares the crap out of me...


----------



## TraciJo67

Heard a catchy tune on the radio the other day and loved it -- only now realized what the song is actually about, mega creepy given the catchy, neat pop-like jingle:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ&ob=av3e
"Pumped Up Kicks" Foster the People

I literally thought that it was about kids and karate. Derrrr.


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Zager & Evans- In The Year 2525
> 
> This song scares the crap out of me...



They called it a wee bit early, but we're sure getting there!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bulletproof - La Roux


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> They called it a wee bit early, but we're sure getting there!



Well played, but I'll see your garage rock and raise you...

Mandrake Paddle Steamer- Strange Walking Man


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Well played, but I'll see your garage rock and raise you...
> 
> Mandrake Paddle Steamer- Strange Walking Man



The Balloon Farm-A Question Of Temperature


----------



## MattB

Fight Fire with fire, I always say...


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Fight Fire with fire, I always say...



Dig a fire break and fight fire with even more Fire!!!

Your Nugget was nice, Matt.


----------



## Shan34

Alan Parsons Project - Don't Answer Me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALC7kt6iUHY


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> Dig a fire break and fight fire with even more Fire!!!
> 
> Your Nugget was nice, Matt.



Well, I'm Going All The Way...


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Well, I'm Going All The Way...



Nice! Too bad the guy's record was so scratchy. We're in an obcscure music war and it's fun! I'll be glad to shoot (This one's a little scratchy, too.) as long as you're willing to shoot back!:happy:


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> Nice! Too bad the guy's record was so scratchy. We're in an obcscure music war and it's fun! I'll be glad to shoot (This one's a little scratchy, too.) as long as you're willing to shoot back!:happy:



Well, I'm not Sick and Tired yet...


----------



## Adamantoise

_No Return_ by Shah. Shah is a Russian word meaning 'Checkmate'. Thrash rules,OK?!


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Well, I'm not Sick and Tired yet...



That's a great song! Tired?, kinky, huh?


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> That's a great song! Tired?, kinky, huh?



I just flew a Journey To The Stars and boy, are my arms tired!


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> I just flew a Journey To The Stars and boy, are my arms tired!



Nice, here's a round of the same caliber, back atcha'!


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Well, I'm not Sick and Tired yet...



I won't load this one to You Tube until I'm ready to fire the shot that ends the war! My friend, Steve, and some buddies of his performed and recorded CSN&Y's classic rocker for a class project. The lead guitarist had a wonderful knack for using an old, valve amplified, Webcor tape recorder to get the most grungy, primal-urge satisfying distortion I can even imagine out of his electric guitar! I think fewer than 20 of these Stereo 45RPM beauties were ever pressed.

Do you feel lucky? 

View attachment Almost Cut My Hair gadfly.jpg


----------



## Moongirl75

From my iTunes DJ- Tim McGraw Forever Seventeen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcUZr1lmY4c


----------



## seavixen

Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong - Dream a Little Dream of Me


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> I won't load this one to You Tube until I'm ready to fire the shot that ends the war! My friend, Steve, and some buddies of his performed and recorded CSN&Y's classic rocker for a class project. The lead guitarist had a wonderful knack for using an old, valve amplified, Webcor tape recorder to get the most grungy, primal-urge satisfying distortion I can even imagine out of his electric guitar! I think fewer than 20 of these Stereo 45RPM beauties were ever pressed.
> 
> Do you feel lucky?



Well, I don't quite have something that personal...but here's some local Ottawa flavour not named Alanis or Anka...

The Esquires- Man From Adano

I can take it...


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Well, I don't quite have something that personal...but here's some local Ottawa flavour not named Alanis or Anka...
> 
> The Esquires- Man From Adano
> 
> I can take it...



Has a nice surf vibe to it. Ha! funny, those 60's music videos never had cords on guitars or vocal mics, but you always heard them, plus other instruments not even seen onscreen. I wonder how come?

I've only seen these local guys on you tube & would love to see them live!

Fade to Black-867-5309 Jenny


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> Has a nice surf vibe to it. Ha! funny, those 60's music videos never had cords on guitars or vocal mics, but you always heard them, plus other instruments not even seen onscreen. I wonder how come?
> 
> I've only seen these local guys on you tube & would love to see them live!
> 
> Fade to Black-867-5309 Jenny



Neat. They played at a Preds game in front of 17000 people. That's pretty impressive...

I generally don't like a lot of Canadian music, but there are some gems...another band from my town, famous for a different song, but I think this was their best...

Five Man Electrical Band- Absolutely Right


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Neat. They played at a Preds game in front of 17000 people. That's pretty impressive...
> 
> I generally don't like a lot of Canadian music, but there are some gems...another band from my town, famous for a different song, but I think this was their best...
> 
> Five Man Electrical Band- Absolutely Right



Five Man Electrical Band is way underrated and that song is great! Stranger is my fave by them.


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> Five Man Electrical Band is way underrated and that song is great! Stranger is my fave by them.



Yes!! Stranger is an amazing tune but (to track back to my Zager and Evans comment) it scares the crap out of me. I think it's because I heard these on the radio when I was real young, and it was a freaky song about "martians". (As aliens were called back then, before political correctness...)

If you like the Five Man Electrical Band, have you heard the Staccatos? It's still them before they changed the name. This should've been a huge hit for them...

Staccatos- Half Past Midnight


----------



## spiritangel

Bruno Mars Do-Wops and hooligans

and Gotye Making Mirrors

both brilliant albums


----------



## Chimpi

*Adele - Someone Like You* (live on Letterman)

... First time I've heard this song. Well, second time including the one time I heard the studio version (20 minutes ago). Gawd... beautiful!


----------



## CleverBomb

Russian Unicorn (the Bad Lip Reading version of Michael Buble's Haven't Met You Yet).

Warning: adult, nearly nonsensical, yet hysterically funny lyrics.
More of the same on BadLipReading's youtube channel. 

-Rusty


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Yes!! Stranger is an amazing tune but (to track back to my Zager and Evans comment) it scares the crap out of me. I think it's because I heard these on the radio when I was real young, and it was a freaky song about "martians". (As aliens were called back then, before political correctness...)
> 
> If you like the Five Man Electrical Band, have you heard the Staccatos? It's still them before they changed the name. This should've been a huge hit for them...
> 
> Staccatos- Half Past Midnight



Staccatos sound nice. I think I like "Stranger" a lot because we studied Heinlein's Stranger In A Strange Land in high school about the same time I started hearing that song on WRVU, one of our Nashville college stations.


----------



## Shan34

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger

I found some Eddie Condon albums on youtube.


----------



## Heyyou

Brett Dennen - "Make you fall in love with me"

(I LIKE this song!)  Its very upbeat and musical! In a good way 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-id6m_MheU


----------



## mimosa

Lately I have been listening to some really great uplifting Gospel: :bounce::happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPYaEBEP-BY


----------



## imfree

mimosa said:


> Lately I have been listening to some really great uplifting Gospel: :bounce::happy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPYaEBEP-BY



Reminds me of (Christian) Stomp and I love that song!!!


----------



## imfree

Shan34 said:


> Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper :wubu:



A really sad, beautiful, song!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU&ob=av2e


----------



## mimosa

I also like this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYwJoRv5UH4&feature=autoplay&list=FLdx-r7l1Esd7-Ta7vktF_lQ&lf=autoplay&playnext=5

It has some reggae flavor...





imfree said:


> Reminds me of (Christian) Stomp and I love that song!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

God's Gonna Cut You Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> God's Gonna Cut You Down - Johnny Cash



I always loved Cash because he stood up for the poor and downtrodden.


----------



## Adamantoise

Main theme from 1982's 'The Thing' by Ennio Morricone.


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> God's Gonna Cut You Down - Johnny Cash



I heard this one in 1969 and I'm still askin'...

The old man turned off the radio
Said, "Where did all of the old songs go
Kids sure play funny music these days
They play it in the strangest ways"
Said, "it looks to me like they've all gone wild
It was peaceful back when I was a child"
Well, man, could it be that the girls and boys
Are trying to be heard above your noise?
And the lonely voice of youth cries "What is truth?"

A little boy of three sittin' on the floor
Looks up and says, "Daddy, what is war?"
"son, that's when people fight and die"
The little boy of three says "Daddy, why?"
A young man of seventeen in Sunday school
Being taught the golden rule
And by the time another year has gone around
It may be his turn to lay his life down
Can you blame the voice of youth for asking
"What is truth?"

A young man sittin' on the witness stand
The man with the book says "Raise your hand"
"Repeat after me, I solemnly swear"
The man looked down at his long hair
And although the young man solemnly swore
Nobody seems to hear anymore
And it didn't really matter if the truth was there
It was the cut of his clothes and the length of his hair
And the lonely voice of youth cries
"What is truth?"

The young girl dancing to the latest beat
Has found new ways to move her feet
The young man speaking in the city square
Is trying to tell somebody that he cares
Yeah, the ones that you're calling wild
Are going to be the leaders in a little while
This old world's wakin' to a new born day
And I solemnly swear that it'll be their way
You better help the voice of youth find
"What is truth/"


----------



## CarlaSixx

Listening to some We The Kings.

Friday Is Forever.
Check Yes Juliet
and more to come. 

Just downloaded their music. I like it.


----------



## MattB

Spotnicks- The Last Space Train

I...love...this...:smitten:


----------



## seavixen

Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong - The Nearness of You

One of the most beautiful, totally romantic things to listen to *ever*.


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Spotnicks- The Last Space Train
> 
> I...love...this...:smitten:



Space Train is perfect to lead in to the diversely covered Telstar, covered this time by Stratogeezer from Norcross, Ga., practically my neighbors, with a name that that expresses my 56 year old rock & roll heart to perfection!


----------



## MattB

Hard to choose just one Man or Astro-Man? song...

Evil Plans of Planet Spectra

Got this one on vinyl...


----------



## Adamantoise

Magic by Pilot - don't judge me... :happy:


----------



## bonified

The passenger - Iggy Pop & the Stooges


After listening to this, who the hell wants to go to work on a Friday, payweek no doubt!


----------



## Shan34

Juke Box Hero - Foreigner


----------



## Captain Save

I've been listening to everything I can find on the web by Lisa Gerrard, the vocalist from Dead Can Dance. I've been suprised by hearing familiar tracks from movies like 'Gladiator,' covers of mainstream rock such as 'All Along the Watchtower,' and everything in between. Most of it, of course, seems operatic in nature, and I'm enjoying hearing new music.
:happy:


----------



## Shan34

She Flies on Strange Wings - Golden Earring :happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUWBaClz8IE


----------



## imfree

Shan34 said:


> She Flies on Strange Wings - Golden Earring :happy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUWBaClz8IE



I'm an old radar-lover, who's still stuck in the twilight zone, so it's a treat for me to hear something else from Golden Earring.:happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Return of the Phantom Stranger" by Rob Zombie. 
_[/Swoon]_


----------



## Shan34

imfree said:


> I'm an old radar-lover, who's still stuck in the twilight zone, so it's a treat for me to hear something else from Golden Earring.:happy:



Loved your well formed post :bow:


----------



## Heyyou

Rob Thomas - Gasoline

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTupqQnTkrk


----------



## imfree

Shan34 said:


> Loved your well formed post :bow:



Thanks for the compliment on my post. The rumor's true, I do have an insatiable urge to "grandstand" by creating crazy, sometimes even witty and well-thought-out posts. Mostly crazy ones, though.


----------



## LeoGibson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVEdYYMlOJ4&feature=related


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Captain Save said:


> I've been listening to everything I can find on the web by Lisa Gerrard, the vocalist from Dead Can Dance. I've been suprised by hearing familiar tracks from movies like 'Gladiator,' covers of mainstream rock such as 'All Along the Watchtower,' and everything in between. Most of it, of course, seems operatic in nature, and I'm enjoying hearing new music.
> :happy:



LOVE Dead Can Dance! Very cool that she is doing other stuff...she has an amazing voice..

Currently discovering Bruno Mars ....my car stereo died a long time and I really have no other music/radio outlet..so, I just sort of found him and I am enjoying his music currently


----------



## lizzie_lotr

Listening to Pet Shop Boys, West End Girls :happy:


----------



## Isa

White & Nerdy - Weird Al

Gotta love the iPod shuffle feature!


----------



## MattB

Turned off the game...

Ramones- Today Your Love, Tomorrow The World


----------



## GentleSavage

I've been brushing up on some Evanescence to get ready for their new album.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Neutral Milk Hotel's "The King of Carrot Flowers Pt. 1-3" and also Aeroplane over the sea.


----------



## MattB

Black Sabbath - Killing Yourself To Live

(Great quality video!)


----------



## Shan34

Magic Man - Heart

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDwKuYWVMvo


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_Living Dead Girl_ by *Rob Zombie*

[/////Gasm]


----------



## bonified

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38kQfdpOvgg

Kasabian - Re-wired 

dirty bassy air humpy goodness, summer is a comin! :bow:


----------



## Shan34

I Want You "She's So Heavy" - The Beatles :wubu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW6G3nh5S3I


----------



## KittyKitten

Cee-lo featuring Melanie Fiona (why this girl is not more popular with those looks and voice is beyond me)


Fool For you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvLhbZ5q7YM


----------



## LeoGibson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx4OvZCd3Ks


----------



## Adamantoise

Primordial by Mortuary Drape.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Little House by Amanda Seyfried


----------



## CastingPearls

That's How Strong My Love Is ~ Otis Redding


----------



## Shan34

LeoGibson said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx4OvZCd3Ks



You know every time you post a link without a title I must say I'm slightly uneasy that I'm going to be Rickrolled! 

Let's Go - The Cars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExYsh1W22Wo


----------



## CleverBomb

I turned a phrase in a Hype Dark post and was immediately reminded of "Everybody Knows".

I first heard it as the Concrete Blonde cover version.

but it was originally by Leonard Cohen.

-Rusty


----------



## LeoGibson

Shan34 said:


> You know every time you post a link without a title I must say I'm slightly uneasy that I'm going to be Rickrolled!



Sorry, I get in a hurry sometimes, I'll do better in the future.

Maybe.


----------



## samuraiscott

Whitesnake-Good to be Bad, Bad to the Bone. It's a double CD set I just got in today.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Bach's Cello Suite No. 1

Can't get enough classical music tonight--It's soothing


----------



## Adamantoise

Vienna by Ultravox.


----------



## TwilightStarr

My Letter - FLAW


----------



## Captain Save

Party Rock Anthem - LMFAO


----------



## WomanlyHips

This Song, Love It!


Spooky Folk- Rare Bird
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLXCyl02DK8


----------



## WomanlyHips

And This...


Spooky Folk- Stars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uZOrq570LY&feature=related


----------



## Adamantoise

Zombie by Mortuary Drape.


----------



## LeoGibson

The Lord Loves A Drinking Man - Kevin Fowler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4Bvpd3aSZU


----------



## Shan34

Sweet Talkin' Woman - ELO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LnPnbhyjGc


----------



## Lovelyone

Put on xfinity for a little while during babysitting and "pump up the jam" rocked the house while my 8 y/o niece and I took a stab at dancing.


----------



## Heyyou

Method Man & Redman "Da Rockwilder"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLcRMqKOzqM


----------



## Your Plump Princess

MGMT - Electric Feel


----------



## MattB

Bad Brains- Destroy Babylon


----------



## Adamantoise

Seymour Battle Theme by Nobuo Uematsu. (VS Seymour Omnis)


----------



## TwilightStarr

Going Under - Evanescence


----------



## Captain Save

Virtual Insanity - Jamiroquai


----------



## MattB

Deep Purple- Space Truckin'


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Deep Purple- Space Truckin'



I see your "Truckin'" and raise you one classic "Hush" from 1968!

Sorry I've been so quiet lately, but that 2 X LM3886 "GainClone by edgar" that I had built for the Technics SA-350 was distorting high's a little and needed its grounding system revised. It also needed better hardware in its thermal interface to heat sink. The heat spreader plate and pressure bar over the LM3886's were both hand worked from 9/32" thick hard aluminum sheet metal stock. I was in and out of the SA-350, tedious work, need lot'sa breaks!, for the last 3 days. I put a mod in its VLF Receiver board while I was in there. Played several records today, including Montenegro.:happy:

I used a cordless LiPo powered Skil drill and 2 different
sized bits to make recessed screw holes on the back
of that spreader plate to allow it to mate flatly to the 
heat sink. LM3886's rock! 

View attachment LM3886 Gainclone by edgar board wb md.jpg


View attachment LM3886 Gainclone heat spreader wb md.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Sallys' Song" from The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## rellis10

Been on a James and Noah and the Whale kick the last couple of days, currently listening to The Line by NatW


----------



## Adamantoise

Kids in America cover by The Bloodhound Gang. Oi,Oi!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Grass Roots - I'd Wait A Million Years


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> I see your "Truckin'" and raise you one classic "Hush" from 1968!
> 
> Sorry I've been so quiet lately, but that 2 X LM3886 "GainClone by edgar" that I had built for the Technics SA-350 was distorting high's a little and needed its grounding system revised. It also needed better hardware in its thermal interface to heat sink. The heat spreader plate and pressure bar over the LM3886's were both hand worked from 9/32" thick hard aluminum sheet metal stock. I was in and out of the SA-350, tedious work, need lot'sa breaks!, for the last 3 days. I put a mod in its VLF Receiver board while I was in there. Played several records today, including Montenegro.:happy:
> 
> I used a cordless LiPo powered Skil drill and 2 different
> sized bits to make recessed screw holes on the back
> of that spreader plate to allow it to mate flatly to the
> heat sink. LM3886's rock!



Great pictures! You're a real star at this, don't be a stranger!


----------



## MattB

Your Plump Princess said:


> The Grass Roots - I'd Wait A Million Years



Excellent! 

Here's the Grass Roots with Creed from The Office on guitar. (On the left...) I'm kind of hoping that they somehow connect Creed on the show with his real-life past...

The Grass Roots- Let's Live For Today


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Great pictures! You're a real star at this, don't be a stranger!



Thanks for the kind words, Guy! I love to hot rod amps and stereo receivers, so "Highway Star" really rocks me! Uuhhm....er......well...a-hem!...this is embarrassing, my system rocks now, but still doesn't have quite enough fortitude to do Montenegro's trumpet without breakup. Uncompressed orchestral music has a very high average-to-peak ratio, rock music is compressed, has little peak power demand, sounding loud on way less power, so I have to get rid of that 12db loss in my passive Satellite/Subwoofer crossover, drive the satellites directly from the receiver and its GainClone board, then run a 100 Watt Subwoofer amp with built-in crossover.

Here's a shot of that Boss Car Stereo Amp carcass Adult Kiddo Son found and gave me, with toroidal transformer, that will be the new Subwoofer Amp. 

View attachment LM3886 X 2 subwoofer amp beginnings wb md.jpg


----------



## And c

bruce springsteen cautious man 
YOU CANT BEAT THE BOSS


----------



## Adamantoise

Assassin by Morbid Saint.


----------



## Shan34

Pump Up The Jam - Technotronic 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EcjWd-O4jI&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Adamantoise

Summer Samba by Lalo Schifrin/Necessary Evil by Armand Van Helden


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Mama" Cass Elliott - Dream a Little Dream of Me


----------



## MattB

Abigail Williams- A Thousand Suns

(That's a lot of suns...)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## lushluv

Anita Baker- Fairy Tales


----------



## OneWickedAngel

History Repeating - Propeller Heads


----------



## Captain Save

Saw Final Theme - Saw soundtrack

What? I like dramatic violins.
:blush:


----------



## serotonin

you are the blood by Sufjan Stevens.

it's been on repeat for three days now... haha


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Chordettes - Mister Sandman


----------



## Adamantoise

Final boss music from Final Fantasy VI (Kefka).


----------



## lushluv

Ice Cream-Sarah McLachlan


----------



## jewels_mystery

lushluv said:


> Ice Cream-Sarah McLachlan



OMG I used to love this song. I have not heard it in years. The live version is amazing.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Shadows of Ourselves - Thieves Corporation


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Flying Purple People Eater~


----------



## Heyyou

Disturbed - "Another Way To Die" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwELajFteTo&ob=av2e


----------



## cinnamitch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MSkQlZy5e0&feature=related


----------



## imfree

Speaking of prison, I went to grades 7-9 at Frankfurt American Junior High School, in 1969, when this song was being played on radio. The building had been converted from a women's prison to a junior high. The spirit of bondage was still in that place when I went there!

To me, the building always had a San Quentin vibe to it. FAJHS, Frankfurt, West Germany 

View attachment FAJHS web lg.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

Raphael Saadiq - Stone Rollin'

Know it's already been mentioned on this thread, but I keep catching him on Austin City Limits and love the intro to the song.

http://video.pbs.org/video/2148386465/

Stone Rollin' is at 14:30


----------



## Heyyou

Ryan Cabrera - "True" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khU0m5f6owY

Josh Groban - "You raise me up"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJxrX42WcjQ&ob=av2e

One of the most beautiful, moving and powerful songs ever.


----------



## CastingPearls

Gnarls Barkley's Crazy


----------



## Heyyou

Depeche Mode - "Enjoy The Silence" (off of "Violator")

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCfYglIzs4g


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ofra Haza - Kashmir (A unique beautiful haunting cover)


----------



## cinnamitch

Mayer Hawthorne- The Walk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmfcYli6vV4&ob=av2e


----------



## Heyyou

Steve Winwood - "Higher Love"

Totlaly singing out loud right now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwuHtbcvTh8


----------



## Heyyou

Interpole - Evil 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqfiHfDmOnw

(This video is WEIRD. The song kind of is too, but its catchy. Held my interest for a month.)


----------



## Adamantoise

Piano Concerto No.5 in E Flat 'Emperor' by Ludwig van Beethoven.


----------



## lushluv

Home-Marc Broussard


----------



## smithnwesson

The _Pie Jesu_ from Faure's Requiem sung by a soprano with absolutely no vibrato. It's incredibly beautiful, IMHO. (I hate fucking vibrato.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ3mtLIQ-Es&feature=fvsr

- Jim


----------



## imfree

Mono 45-vs-Stereo LP in Mono of Simon and Garfunkle's "The Sounds of Silence"


----------



## LeoGibson

Deadstring Brothers - Smile

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kwc_MOKmtRs


----------



## Heyyou

"On the road again" by Willie Nelson.

(Why? because.. i am.) 



Totally all over the place and as Def Leppard says, "Lovin every minute of it."


----------



## LeoGibson

Tonight We Ride - Tom Russell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5pbQWhoncY&feature=share


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Boss theme from Final Fantasy II,a game which I,sadly,am yet to play. 
Great music,though.


----------



## CastingPearls

Ice Cream ~ Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Little Bird - Ed Sheeran


----------



## lushluv

_Soulmate_ - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Adamantoise

Obsessed by Cruelty - Sodom.


----------



## Captain Save

The Motel - David Bowie


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Remains of the Day" from Corpse Bride (Yup, Movie Music. xD)


----------



## halcyon

First of the year (Equinox) - Skrillex


----------



## biglynch

halcyon said:


> First of the year (Equinox) - Skrillex



boom the vid for this is sick! good to see im not the only person lovin the dub-step


----------



## Heyyou

Trance - Ellinor (Danzerz Inc Remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ_0jStgisM

This song *ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* (Or Trances........................) its AWESOME!! It starts and just doesnt stop!!! And its not all cray like Dubstep.. its "listenable!!" 

hmmm.. :46 on..

And the Anime chick is cool, im past that so idk who it is.

*Trance show dancing!*


----------



## Adamantoise

Dying Fetus - One Shot,One Kill.


----------



## TwilightStarr

A Thousand Years - Christina Perri


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Tear you Apart" by She Wants Revenge.


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Boss Theme (Zeromus) from _Final Fantasy IV_,which has become one of my favourite FF games recently.


----------



## Heyyou

Rihanna - We Found Love ft. Calvin Harris 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg00YEETFzg


----------



## Heyyou

"This Is Miami" (Club Remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfZAPVxummg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Miss Platnum - Give Me The Food


----------



## Adamantoise

Solid State Survivor - Yellow Magic Orchestra.


----------



## smithnwesson

The _Pie Jesu_ from Faure's _Requiem_ sung by a soprano with absolutely no vibrato. I really hate vibrato. 

Even if you don't like classical, just close your eyes and listen. It's not very long.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ3mtLIQ-Es

- Jim


----------



## Fat Brian

I've been listening to the new cd for Puscifer, Conditions of my Parole. Its pretty crazy but really good.

Conditions of my Parole on Letterman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGnRZMFAawE

Horizons
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPWMlP62ETg&feature=related

This song isn't on the cd but pretty funny, Legend of the Sour Grape
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC7evNOcw-w&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL0E8E67617AF3EBB7


----------



## imfree

The usual stuff, but with 12db more headroom in the mids and highs, with tight, powerful bandpass filtered bass!

Big Boss White Subwoofer Amp, post construction testing, on my workbench 

View attachment S woof amp done beautiful noise wb lg.jpg


----------



## Shan34

Tried to rep you Imfree, tells me I have to spread it around! You just too damn smart! 

Barton Hollow - The Civil Wars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrOUwbsy12E


----------



## smithnwesson

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ I got him for ya.


----------



## Adamantoise

Putrescence by Sarcastic Terror.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Veteran of the Psychic Wars by Blue Oyster Cult.


----------



## imfree

Shan34 said:


> Tried to rep you Imfree, tells me I have to spread it around! You just too damn smart!
> 
> Barton Hollow - The Civil Wars
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrOUwbsy12E





smithnwesson said:


> ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ I got him for ya.



Thanks for the kind words and Rep, Guys. The BBW subwoofer amp has turned out to be my crowning achievement in my DIY Audio career. Woo-hoo that bass turns music listening into a full-body experience that cures depression better than meds! I have truly been blessed.

I've got this one on the turntable. Marty was a great singer and his recordings are packed with nice fat bass!

Marty Robbins-Ballad of The Alamo 

View attachment Marty Robbins wb md.jpg


----------



## MattB

Samael- Black Hole


----------



## rellis10

So in love with Florence And The Machine right now, had her latest album on a loop for the last couple of days.


----------



## Adamantoise

I Came Here To Get Ripped by Dr.Bone.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Heavy Metal by Sammy Hagar.


----------



## Captain Save

The Motel - David Bowie


----------



## imfree

TWC used this one behind Weather on The 8's about a year and a half ago.

It's a nice sounding demo of my Olympus Digital Voice Recorder.


----------



## spacce

Army of me - Bjork remixed


----------



## MattB

Strife- What Will Remain


----------



## littlefairywren

Remember Me - Blue Boy


----------



## Heyyou

Basshunter - "Eleanor"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5205-TUkk8


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_Who's your daddy_ by *Lordi*


----------



## Adamantoise

Baby Tears by Dread Bass - Old skool jungle track that I have recently found thanks to Youtube. :happy:


----------



## CGL1978

the Johnny Cash version of hurt


----------



## JenFromOC

Leonard Cohen- I'm Your Man


----------



## CGL1978

Juggalo anthem by blaze ya dead homie


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Killing Time by Bayside.


----------



## Adamantoise

Studio 1 Lik by the awesome DJ Krome and Mr.Time!


----------



## CGL1978

limp bizkit cover of behind blue eyes


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Living Dead Girl by Rob Zombie


----------



## Captain Save

Hatfield 1980 - Everything but the Girl


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

After watching Crank: High Voltage, recently I seem to have Marshall Tucker Band's song "Heard it in a love song" going through my head.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## CGL1978

Your Plump Princess said:


> Living Dead Girl by Rob Zombie



Great song


----------



## CGL1978

Marilyn Manson- This is the new shit


----------



## Captain Save

Hard Work - John Handy


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Going back to my teenage years with Motion City Soundtrack's My Favorite Accident. I love songs that make you smile from ear to ear.


----------



## MattB

Pink Floyd- Apples And Oranges


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJEbfeG2oAE

On repeat. RIP Heavy D.


----------



## CastingPearls

How Could An Angel Break My Heart ~ Toni Braxton


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Marilyn Manson - (s)AINT


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Veteran of the Psychic Wars by Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Adamantoise

The Litany of the Slain by GWAR. :bow:


----------



## MattB

The Beatles- Blue Jay Way


----------



## Shan34

Tesla - We're No Good Together
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PasOCN_WEJ0


----------



## Adamantoise

Midnight Queen by Sarcofago.


----------



## Mozz

_Buggles - Video killed the radio star_

This song goes so hard!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mozz said:


> _Buggles - Video killed the radio star_
> 
> This song goes so hard!


OMFG. You, you, ZOMFG. Someone else who knows this _awesome_ song and _willingly_ listens to it?!

(It's one of my favorite songs. )


----------



## LeoGibson

The Arc Angels - Living In A Dream

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtLw_53C95M&ob=av2e


----------



## MattB

Getting ready for tomorrow...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yteMugRAc0

Thinking of covering this with my death metal band...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention - Take your clothes off when you dance.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Sunny Came Home by Shawn Colvin
[1997-- Does anyone remember this song? xD]


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Your Plump Princess said:


> Sunny Came Home by Shawn Colvin
> [1997-- Does anyone remember this song? xD]



I didn't until you mentioned it! Now I'm going to have it stuck in my head today. Lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Jeeshcristina said:


> I didn't until you mentioned it! Now I'm going to have it stuck in my head today. Lol.


It beats having this stuck in your head! 

"Killer Tofu" by "The Beets" from the cartoon *"Doug"*


----------



## bonified

My neighbours hate me im sure lol but this one has to be heard! 

Metronomy - we broke free 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9ThSt16c5k


----------



## rellis10

Called Out In The Dark - Snow Patrol

This song has invaded my mind!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Carnival" by Bikini Kill


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Sex" by Frank Zappa.


----------



## Surlysomething

Can't stop listening...so gorgeous. It's swirling through my head and heart...

Jolene


----------



## Surlysomething

and this....haunting me...


Don't...


----------



## Jeeshcristina

I Want to Know Your Plans - Say Anything


----------



## Deven

The Sound of Silence by Simon and Garfunkel (I first heard this version in Watchmen.)


----------



## imfree

Analytically speaking, Guys, take a look at my audio analysis of a couple old vinyl record mixes of Simon & Garfunkle's Sounds of Silence.


----------



## Adamantoise

Levitation by The Runaways (feat.Cyclops 4000 Allstars).


----------



## Surlysomething

The Walk


Tell me you don't just love this song. 



Thank god for music.


----------



## MattB

Carpathian Forest- I Am Possessed


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Billy Idol - Cradle of Love


----------



## TwilightStarr

Beauty Fiend - My Ruin


----------



## willowmoon

Fiona Apple - "Slow Like Honey"


----------



## cinnamitch

Surlysomething said:


> The Walk
> 
> 
> Tell me you don't just love this song.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god for music.



I love, love, love this song


----------



## Surlysomething

*In Too Deep*

_All that time I was searching, with nowhere to run to
It started me thinking
Wondering what I could make of my life
And whod be waiting
Asking all kinds of questions to myself
But never finding the answers
Crying at the top of my voice
And no-one listening
All this time, I still remember everything you said, aha
This much you promised, how could I ever forget

Listen, you know I love you but I just cant take this
You know I love you but Im playing for keeps
Although I need you, Im not gonna make this
You know I want to but Im in too deep

So listen, listen to me
Ooh, you must believe me
I can feel your eyes go through me
But I dont know why

Ooh I know youre going
But I cant believe, its the way that youre leaving
Its like we never knew each other at all
It may be my fault
I gave you too many reasons for being alone
When I didnt want to
I thought youd always be there_
*
-Phil Collins
*


----------



## Adamantoise

Coroner's Report by Mortem (Russia).


----------



## willowmoon

Currently listening to "The Nightmare Before Christmas" soundtrack.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Florence + The Machine performing on SNL!


----------



## jonw3000

"Your Hand In Mine" by Explosions in the Sky


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

NPR had this show about songs that make you happy and the first song on there was "Rocks off" by the rolling stones. 

Such a great song to shake your ass to. Especially when the horns jump in.


----------



## rellis10

A little bit of The Who, a little Dire Straights, a large helping of Noel Gallagher's new album and just a dash of Nick Cave


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Motley Crue - Girls Girls Girls


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Fadeaway by Bo Deans


----------



## jonw3000

Your Plump Princess said:


> Fadeaway by Bo Deans



Haven't heard Fadeaway (at least I don't think I have) but rock on with some Motley Crue!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dale Earnhardt Jr. Jr. - "simple girl"

It's such an upbeat cheery sounding song, but it's fucking sad as all hell. 

It's great because I'm pretty sure everyone can relate. When you really want someone an they don't want you back but want to "keep you in their corner." Everyone check it out.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Supervixen" by Garbage


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm having a Nina Simone kind of day...

Since I Fell For You


----------



## Adamantoise

One For the Treble by Davy DMX.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Surlysomething said:


> I'm having a Nina Simone kind of day...
> 
> Since I Fell For You



Of course- that leads to this....

A trance remix of Nina Simone's Sinnerman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrK35KKorM4&feature=related

Bad as hell, indeed


----------



## MattB

Doors- Unhappy Girl

My favorite Krieger solo, and it's only a few bars long. Always gave me chills...


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Doors- Unhappy Girl
> 
> My favorite Krieger solo, and it's only a few bars long. Always gave me chills...



Nice! The other side of the People Are Strange" 45, if I remember right.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hey Soul Sister - Train


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> Nice! The other side of the People Are Strange" 45, if I remember right.



Just a great album start to finish. I bought Strange Days on cassette (!!) when I was 16 or so. 

(Still love vinyl of course, but I just don't miss tapes at all...)


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Just a great album start to finish. I bought Strange Days on cassette (!!) when I was 16 or so.
> 
> (Still love vinyl of course, but I just don't miss tapes at all...)



Cassettes, with their 4.75 cm per second speed and narrow head gaps were, indeed, horrible! A guy named Jim taught me a generic 7-point alignment procedure for cassette decks in 1981 and I actually developed a fondness for the medium after that. The slow moving analog tape medium just demands proper deck alignment to make proper-sounding tapes that are compatible with other (properly aligned) decks.:doh:

Alignment Parameters: 

1) Tape Speed

2) Head Azimuth

3) Level Meter Calibration

4) Playback Level

5) Recording Bias 

6) Recording EQ

7) Record Level

Nail those, in that order, and the deck will make good tapes.

Pre-recorded cassettes were duplicated at high (20X) speed, having high wow & flutter and wandering azimuth alignment. They were also frequently recorded quite loudly, with heavy audio level compression and muted highs.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Swing Life Away - Rise Against


----------



## CastingPearls

Closer - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> Cassettes, with their 4.75 cm per second speed and narrow head gaps were, indeed, horrible! A guy named Jim taught me a generic 7-point alignment procedure for cassette decks in 1981 and I actually developed a fondness for the medium after that. The slow moving analog tape medium just demands proper deck alignment to make proper-sounding tapes that are compatible with other (properly aligned) decks.:doh:
> 
> Alignment Parameters:
> 
> 1) Tape Speed
> 
> 2) Head Azimuth
> 
> 3) Level Meter Calibration
> 
> 4) Playback Level
> 
> 5) Recording Bias
> 
> 6) Recording EQ
> 
> 7) Record Level
> 
> Nail those, in that order, and the deck will make good tapes.
> 
> Pre-recorded cassettes were duplicated at high (20X) speed, having high wow & flutter and wandering azimuth alignment. They were also frequently recorded quite loudly, with heavy audio level compression and muted highs.



The irony is that I use special tape saturation plug-ins in my home studio to make digital sound more analog. Still no actual tape to mess with though...


----------



## Deacone

I'm feeling a bit pop-py today so it's gonna be:

Glee : Last Friday Night..

because I love Blaine's voice


----------



## Deacone

Nah, lost the mood.

Skrillex - First Of The Year - Equinox.

Time to go dancing around my flat in a euphoric rage/dance.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm listening to another Frank Zappa interview. <3


----------



## rellis10

Iron by Woodkid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSkb0kDacjs


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson

last 5 songs on my itunes shuffle

funny how love is - queen
tomorrows dream - black sabbath
fell on black days - soundgarden
call me a dog - temple of the dog (chris cornell twofer haha)
harvester of sorrow - metallica (currently playing)...
nice.


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> The irony is that I use special tape saturation plug-ins in my home studio to make digital sound more analog. Still no actual tape to mess with though...



That's a funny thing, too. My guess goes like this: Cassettes are recorded with quite a bit of saturation at frequencies above 2 khz. One of the first things I observed when I experimented with an audio generator in junior high was that there wasn't much sonic difference between sine waves (pure tones) and square waves (100% distorted tones) at 2 khz and above. It works that way because the human ear loses sensitivity as the frequency increases, making the harmonics of the square wave less audible as the square wave's fundamental frequency is raised above 2K. Analog tape saturation, when managed properly, only seems to soften the highs a bit and make the sound quality "warmer".

Further discussion, if desired, is encouraged in "Guy's Hobby..." thread.:happy:


----------



## MattB

I frequent a home recording website that bans the use of the word "warm", but that's exactly why I use the tape saturation... (If you type the word warm, it shows up as w***...)

Listening to Dawnbringer- The Devil...


----------



## Adamantoise

Prokofiev's 'Dance of the Knights' from 'Romeo and Juliet'.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KevinMichaelJohnson said:


> last 5 songs on my itunes shuffle
> 
> funny how love is - queen
> tomorrows dream - black sabbath
> fell on black days - soundgarden
> call me a dog - temple of the dog (chris cornell twofer haha)
> harvester of sorrow - metallica (currently playing)...
> nice.



Just had to rep you for fell on black days :bow:


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> I frequent a home recording website that bans the use of the word "warm", but that's exactly why I use the tape saturation... (If you type the word warm, it shows up as w***...)
> 
> Listening to Dawnbringer- The Devil...



Ha! People dither, add a touch of hum, add a touch of hiss, or otherwise put just a little bit of imperfection in recordings to take that antiseptic edge off recordings to make them natural and believable sounding. Perfect can be stark, just too harsh. "Warmth" means different things at different times, too. Funny stuff!:doh:


Yep, I love that "warm" cathedral radio, electrodynamic speaker sound on the vocals.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Change Me - Twisted Method


----------



## MattB

Bauhaus- All We Ever Wanted Was Everything


----------



## Surlysomething

fin

Radiohead


----------



## LeoGibson

A Million Miles Away - Rory Gallagher

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvwhJwtCqGU&feature=related


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson

everyone on heres got awesome music tastes haha. aight currently listening to Some day the sun wont shine for you - Jethro tull


----------



## TwilightStarr

You and I - Lady Gaga


----------



## imfree

Percy Faith-Mountain High, Valley Low

This is the first in a group of three exotic instrumentals. The vinyl record of this piece will use the headroom of a good audio system for all it's got! 

View attachment P Faith shangri la wb lg.jpg


----------



## MattB

Oh Canada!


----------



## Adamantoise

Makin' It Happen by Jackson and his Computer Band.


----------



## bonified

beautiful crisp fresh punchy song, been blowing me away in the sennheisers, now the vid is just nutso lol. 

Alpine - Hands 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzHeNVMqKqg


----------



## FeedYouInFlorida

The Very Best of Chicago (the group, not the musical)


----------



## Surlysomething

Cowboy Junkies doing a cover of Sweet Jane

So gorgeous.


----------



## CastingPearls

Clair de lune ~ Debussy


----------



## cinnamitch

Alison Krauss and Union Station - New Favorite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upzrUBltoDQ&feature=related


----------



## rockhound225

Great Big Sea - Rant and Roar


----------



## Adamantoise

Pepperoni by GWAR.


----------



## CastingPearls

Missing You ~ Alison Krauss and John Waite


----------



## TwilightStarr

It Will Rain - Bruno Mars


----------



## Adamantoise

Rat in Mi Kitchen - UB40


----------



## lushluv

Christian Kane - _'Let Me Go'_


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Fantasy V - 'The Evil Lord Exdeath'


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm feeling lots of Madonna love again.....


Miles Away
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhcSyLTTlQI


I like her so much I will come back and rep anyone that posts a Madonna video


----------



## Adamantoise

The Obliteration of Flab Quarv 7 by GWAR.


----------



## LeoGibson

The newest song I'm learning to play on guitar.

Crazy Girl - The Eli Young Band

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3HwFtdVTfM&ob=av3e


----------



## TwilightStarr

Whiskey - Jana Kramer


----------



## lushluv

India.Arie - _'Ready For Love' _

I think I'm having a holiday type of melancholy today. I've got this sucka on repeat.


----------



## TwilightStarr

lushluv said:


> India.Arie - _'Ready For Love' _
> 
> I think I'm having a holiday type of melancholy today. I've got this sucka on repeat.



Love that song!!


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Woman with the Tattooed Hands - Atmosphere


----------



## CastingPearls

Closer ~ Nine Inch Nails


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson

Be My Druidess - Type O Negative


----------



## bonified

Liberation - Outkast feat.Cee Lo Green & Erykah Badu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC7Mep9P77k


----------



## Anjula

Be Aggressive [cover] by Beefy


----------



## willowmoon

"Extraordinary" by Liz Phair.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"Favorite Things" by Brooklyn Rundfunk Orkestrata


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Adele--I Found a Boy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yEVYJjpac8

Love this part of the lyrics:

Cause I found a boy who I love more,
Than I ever did you before,
So stand beside the river I cried
And let yourself down!
Look how you want me now that I don't need you!


----------



## lushluv

_'Johnny and June'_- Heidi Newfield 

_I'm telling you, I need an intervention..._


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson

CKY - Familiar Realm. man this song...

"With the pressure on,intent is to run, When you're feeling ineffective and dumb,
You bet it's true, the event is you,
Invaded by a swarm of confliction, Been penciled, in but never begun,
Infected sense, the insistant one,

If grieving is today, you've entered a familiar realm,
With pesimistic views, you've entered a familiar realm,
Break out and carry on..."


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Swallow" by [the amazing] Emilie Autumn.


----------



## TwilightStarr

_Would you be interested in some sexual positions and emotional investments..._

Trying to find a Balance - Atmosphere


----------



## Adamantoise

"Appearance of Golbez' Four Lords of the Elements" by Hyadain.


----------



## MattB

Fugazi- Waiting Room


----------



## bonified

Cant wait for the weekend!

Gus Gus - over 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K703vlIgens


----------



## OneWickedAngel

It's Probably Me - Sting & Eric Clapton


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson

Back to the Family - Jethro Tull


----------



## spacce

this song.. 

its more of a hate/love thing.. I hate it but I like listening to it..
Don't trust me


----------



## Tracyarts

Anything Box - " A Moment's Shifting".


----------



## CastingPearls

Hallelujah ~ Jeff Buckley


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits


----------



## rellis10

Magdalena - Brandon Flowers

That song's got inside my head for some reason, lol.


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits



USAF Veteran here, an actual Brother In Arms. I have it on vinyl and it's mind-boggling to hear/feel!


----------



## rellis10

CastingPearls said:


> Hallelujah ~ Jeff Buckley



I just saw this...

I have to say that I think Jeff Buckley's version of this song is my very favorite, even over the original Leonard Cohen. Just an amazing song and performance.


----------



## Pinktutu

What'Cha Want - Beastie Boys


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> I just saw this...
> 
> I have to say that I think Jeff Buckley's version of this song is my very favorite, even over the original Leonard Cohen. Just an amazing song and performance.


It's my favorite. I love Rufus Wainwright's from Shrek but this one is more worshipful, like a surrender which speaks to me more these days.


----------



## LeoGibson

rellis10 said:


> I just saw this...
> 
> I have to say that I think Jeff Buckley's version of this song is my very favorite, even over the original Leonard Cohen. Just an amazing song and performance.



I have to one up you. Buckley's was my favorite until I heard Willie Nelson's. There was such a ragged quality to his voice that lent the song a certain gravitas that made it my new favorite version. For me I can feel every good, bad, and lost relationship he's ever had in his life in this short song. A man that at his age has been through the wars and has come out the other side and still believes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWBkXUzPMu8


----------



## CastingPearls

LeoGibson said:


> I have to one up you. Buckley's was my favorite until I heard Willie Nelson's. There was such a ragged quality to his voice that lent the song a certain gravitas that made it my new favorite version. For me a I can feel every good, bad, and lost relationship he's ever had in his life in this short song. A man that at his age has been through the wars and has come out the other side and still believes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWBkXUzPMu8


I'm listening to it now and I like it. Still sticking with Buckley's as my favorite though.

I will say that hearing it performed by children, women and men that I do prefer it sung by a grown man. But then again, the reason WHY Buckley did his version, what it meant to him, speaks to me more. Not only love, broken love and gratitude but...more.


----------



## LeoGibson

^^ ^^

I agree. Buckley's is phenomenal, maybe I should say instead of Willie being number one on my list and Jeff being two that they are more like 1A and 1B now. That would be a more fair way of stating how much I like both versions.


----------



## CastingPearls

Okay new one...well actually it's an old one!

Snoopy vs The Red Baron (Snoopy's Christmas)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jlf---13Q0g&feature=share


----------



## AuntHen

Naughty Girl - Beyonce :happy:


----------



## Deven

Saw Something by Dave Gahan of Depeche Mode


----------



## LeoGibson

Break-up Sex by The Mother Truckers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ-Tfb267E8


----------



## LeoGibson




----------



## imfree

Above The Band, a rousing, song of encouragement, by the great Phoebe Snow, that I discovered for the first time, today!


----------



## Deven

Zeromancer - Eurotrash


----------



## Adamantoise

Hip Hop Be Bop by Man Parrish.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Jim Croce - Time in a Bottle


----------



## AuntHen

Rabiosa - Shakira

(Spanish version... I love the way she rolls her r's... rrrrrrrrrrabiooosa)


----------



## samuraiscott

OneWickedAngel said:


> Jim Croce - Time in a Bottle



I have his greatest hits on CD. Wish he was still alive to make music.


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Jim Croce - Time in a Bottle





samuraiscott said:


> I have his greatest hits on CD. Wish he was still alive to make music.



I've got that on vinyl. Jim Croce recorded on ABC Records and , if I remember right, that label isn't a horse's ass about muting You Tube videos, so I should be able to track that one on YT in my Christmas 2011 postathon. I've got a Dimm's and several for my channel slated for production.


Suggestions for my Dimm's commercial-spoof are welcome!


----------



## rellis10

Nickelback's latest album.... don't judge me


----------



## MattB

Iron Maiden- Aces High


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Casey Jones by Grateful Dead.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Matter of Trust - Billy Joel


----------



## Jeeshcristina

rellis10 said:


> Nickelback's latest album.... don't judge me



I'm judging just the tiniest bit.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_Don't Step On The Grass, Sam_ by *Steppenwolf*


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> _Don't Step On The Grass, Sam_ by *Steppenwolf*



Ha! Got it on vinyl (Steppenwolf Live), from way back, and it's a great album!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

imfree said:


> Ha! Got it on vinyl (Steppenwolf Live), from way back, and it's a great album!


Y'know, not for nothing but you seem to have almost all the music I like! 

...I'm Jealous! Lol.


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> Y'know, not for nothing but you seem to have almost all the music I like!
> 
> ...I'm Jealous! Lol.



You don't need to be jealous, Kind Young Lady Friend. If you don't already have it, the Audio Capture and Edit program, Audacity, is a free download and it can capture anything you can hear on your computer's speakers! I've got my equipment completely tweaked out, so, with a good sound card and Audacity, you can capture any record I've uploaded to You Tube, since late April, and it will sound exactly the same as if you had a good turntable and pre-amp connected directly to your computer, No Doubt! I just put Steppenwolf on my upload list.

Disclaimer: Sound quality statements don't apply to acoustic pickup demos.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm jealous you have it on Vinyl, dear. =] I would love to have the original music releases of my favorite artists, but alas, I'm only 21. 

(Damn my lack of proper time travel equipment.)


----------



## MattB

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm jealous you have it on Vinyl, dear. =] I would love to have the original music releases of my favorite artists, but alas, I'm only 21.
> 
> (Damn my lack of proper time travel equipment.)



Yard sales are your friend...


Tiamat- Cold Seed


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm jealous you have it on Vinyl, dear. =] I would love to have the original music releases of my favorite artists, but alas, I'm only 21.
> 
> (Damn my lack of proper time travel equipment.)



Hahaha! You don't need a time machine, promise! The only reason CD's and mp3's sound like crap is that the remastering engineers used way too much level compression. The good news is that a pirate, like myself, can digitize those old well-mastered recordings and have them sound just like vinyl on CD's and in computers and mp3 players!

DANGER-DANGER, had you used a time machine and met me when I was 21, the whole time-space continuum would have warped!:smitten::doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The local goodwill actually had a really really nice record player unit, I just wish I'd had the space for it! (It was only $10! WHAT A STEAL) But it was really long, almost a table-length.. boy was it gorgeous. :doh: (And I can't rep you, but yes, yes it would have  )


----------



## Adamantoise

'Clear' by Cybotron. :happy:


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> The local goodwill actually had a really really nice record player unit, I just wish I'd had the space for it! (It was only $10! WHAT A STEAL) But it was really long, almost a table-length.. boy was it gorgeous. :doh: (And I can't rep you, but yes, yes it would have  )



Find yourself a nice deal on a magnetic-cartridge equipped turntable and if you need a pre-amp to play it through your stereo or computer, I'll whip one up and send it to you, pro bono, because, as you know, I'm a ruthless self-promoter.


----------



## AuntHen

fat9276 said:


> Rabiosa - Shakira
> 
> (Spanish version... I love the way she rolls her r's... rrrrrrrrrrabiooosa)




this again! It's so addictive and makes me shake it!

rrrrrrabiooosa rrrrrrabioooosa... rrrrah tah tah :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Baby I'm-a Want You - Bread


----------



## AuntHen

OneWickedAngel said:


> Baby I'm-a Want You - Bread



I LOVE Bread!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't give you Bread rep, boo! 


Baby Ima want you... baby ima need you... you're the only thing I care enough to hurt abou-hout....lately ima prayin'...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Over 10,000 songs on random shuffle and THIS is what has played the past couple of hours:

"Baby I'ma Want You"
"Nothing Compare 2U"
"Wicked Game"
"Unbreak My Heart"
"Love Is"
"I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues"
"Here Comes The Rain Again"
"Everytime"
"Why Does It Hurt So Bad"
"Must've Been Love"
"It's Been Awhile"

I think my iTunes is trying to drive me to suicide.

iTunes OFF!


----------



## CastingPearls

Three Little Birds ~ Bob Marley


----------



## TwilightStarr

Mercy - Duffy


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Old City Bar by the Trans-Siberian Orchestra (although I'm not sure why because it always makes me cry!)


----------



## Adamantoise

Let's Dance by David Bowie.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Paint's Peeling - Rilo Kiley


----------



## TwilightStarr

Little House - Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Adamantoise

The Evil Lord Exdeath from the Final Fantasy V OST on Youtube. :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Old Frank Zappa Interviews.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I Get By - Everlast (and OMG does it hit home)


----------



## cinnamitch

The National- About Today
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne43u8suEAg&feature=related


----------



## imfree

A Guess Who-Hand Me Down World on You Tube that sounded good enough to...uuuhm...er...ah...well,,,rip and put in WinAmp!


----------



## Surlysomething

This.

Merry Christmas....baby.


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> A Guess Who-Hand Me Down World on You Tube that sounded good enough to...uuuhm...er...ah...well,,,rip and put in WinAmp!



"Anybody here, seen the fuzzy wuzzy lovin' cup explosion?"


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> "Anybody here, seen the fuzzy wuzzy lovin' cup explosion?"



That explosion happens in my head every time I read posts in Dimm's!:happy:


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> That explosion happens in my head every time I read posts in Dimm's!:happy:



Amen.  I think this video would be an appropriate response in a lot of threads here...


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Amen.  I think this video would be an appropriate response in a lot of threads here...



I remember that amazing thing!!! It deserves its own link! 

Joe Dolce-Shaddup Your Face


----------



## CastingPearls

Our Love Is Here To Stay ~ Frank Sinatra


----------



## Adamantoise

Al Naafiysh (The Soul) by Hashim.


----------



## LeoGibson

She comes in color everywhere She's A Rainbow


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> I remember that amazing thing!!! It deserves its own link!
> 
> Joe Dolce-Shaddup Your Face



That's one of a handful of songs from that era that reminds me of a nasty CAR trip my family took to Florida around that time. (1981- That, was a long trip.) 

Here's another song that followed (plagued?) us across State lines all the way to Florida, and back to Canada...

Terri Gibbs- Somebody's Knockin'


----------



## CastingPearls

Tenderly ~ Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Weirdo890

My Little Drum - The Vince Guaraldi Trio (From the Charlie Brown Christmas soundtrack)


----------



## Surlysomething

Kickin' it old school today...

TLC - Baby, Baby, Baby


----------



## Weirdo890

I have _Muppets From Space_ playing in the background. It's a fun movie!


----------



## Captain Save

Just Be Yourself - Cameo


----------



## LeoGibson

One of my guilty pleasures, chick rock. Plus I find a girl with a guitar sexy as hell.

Tift Merritt-Stray Paper


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Just Be Yourself - Cameo


 

Haha. Their video is AWESOME. I love the fro-mullets they're all sporting.


----------



## CastingPearls

Don't You Remember ~ Adele


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm listening to Louis C.K. on YouTube. He's a funny mofo!


----------



## Captain Save

I'm listening to everything I can find by Morcheeba, and it's good.


----------



## Weirdo890

I'd rather have a bottle in front of me (than have to have a frontal lobotomy) - Randy Hanzlick M.D.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Come Pick Me Up - Ryan Adams


----------



## Weirdo890

The _All Things Must Pass_ album by George Harrison


----------



## CastingPearls

Sorrowful Angels ~ Patty Loveless


----------



## Captain Save

I'm listening to everything I can find by Nightmares on Wax; it's time for me to leave the eighties behind and join the new millenium, one band at a time.


----------



## LeoGibson

This is my favorite version of this song.

Blind Guardian - Valhalla


----------



## LeoGibson

Something about being up all night makes one introspective and who better to do it with than the godfather of Alt- Country.

Gram Parsons - A Song For You


----------



## Weirdo890

Scarborough Fair - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## imfree

Weirdo890 said:


> Scarborough Fair - Simon and Garfunkel



Ever notice, how in that, in that sweet, pretty song's background, there's another song about an impending battle?

Ha! That would be a good one for Hyde Park, politicians and the media in the USA, singing about how great things are, while the rest of this world is torn by war and famine.


----------



## Weirdo890

imfree said:


> Ever notice, how in that, in that sweet, pretty song's background, there's another song about an impending battle?
> 
> Ha! That would be a good one for Hyde Park, politicians and the media in the USA, singing about how great things are, while the rest of this world is torn by war and famine.



I did notice that. It's kind of an apt metaphor for the present day.


----------



## MattB

Pink Floyd- Let There Be More Light


----------



## lushluv

Natalie Cole


----------



## Weirdo890

What About Everything? - Carbon Leaf


----------



## TwilightStarr

18th Floor Balcony - Blue October


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Don't step on the grass, Sam - Gov't Mule. 

I have to say, Steppenwolf is great, but I love this version a lot more. I love the beat, tempo, it's just awesome.


----------



## Surlysomething

Free - Grafitti6


:wubu:


----------



## lushluv

Natasha Bedingfield- _'Strip Me'_


----------



## Captain Save

Carol of the Bells - Sixpence None the Richer

It's the only Christmas carol I like to hear, and I like their rendition.


----------



## MattB

Misfits- Green Hell


----------



## imfree

Captain Save said:


> Carol of the Bells - Sixpence None the Richer
> 
> It's the only Christmas carol I like to hear, and I like their rendition.



Thank you for your post. Leigh Nash is an absolutely amazing singer! Sixpence None The Richer-Carol Of The Bells


----------



## spiritangel

I am Getting Loved (Get Loved) with Faker


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Oye Como Va - Carlos Santana


----------



## willowmoon

"Freak Out (Le Freak)" by Chic.


----------



## Lovelyone

No surprise here. Christmas music.


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oye Como Va - Carlos Santana



Nice!!! That piece got Big Boss White and the subwoofer in my closet wide awake and thumpin'!!! 

View attachment S woof home, new back wb md.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise

Gods of Norse by Cybotron-an australian electronic/experimental group from 1977. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FLRjhbq65Q&feature=related Noice!


----------



## LeoGibson

It may not be exactly politically correct these days, what with the subject being the cathouses in Mexico that the young Texas boys would flock too back in the day , but this one from ZZ Top's early days (before the long beards) shows them at their bluesiest, booziest best.

Mexican Blackbird


----------



## Shan34

Feist - 1234

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABYnqp-bxvg&ob=av2e


----------



## bigmac

God damn police helicopter flying circles over the neighborhood. Its loud as fuck so its all I'm listening to.


----------



## willowmoon

"Paradise" by Sade.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KuKmjikoQc


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Home - Blake Shelton


----------



## bmann0413

Epic cover of the original Power Rangers theme


----------



## bonified

Groove Armada - History

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpBS3T8oXBk

God I :wubu: my headphones!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Going old school with the ...Is A Real Boy album by Say Anything.


----------



## Adamantoise

Super Freak by Rick James.


----------



## Adamantoise

Jungle Boogie by Kool and the Gang.


----------



## MattB

Emperor- In The Wordless Chamber


----------



## LeoGibson

White Lines - Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five


----------



## CastingPearls

No Ordinary Love ~ Sade


----------



## MattB

Opeth- Demon Of The Fall


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Stomp - Brothers Johnson


----------



## Adamantoise

Square Off by Mask (A.K.A. Roni Size).


----------



## MattB

Turning Point- Insecuritaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Sledgehammer by Peter Gabriel.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Red Solo Cup - Toby Keith


----------



## Tracyarts

Number 1, by Goldfrapp


----------



## Adamantoise

_One Step Beyond_ by *Madness*  ...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Day Dreaming - Aretha Franklin


----------



## MattB

The Black Dahlia Murder- The Blackest Incarnation


----------



## jones

I've been digging some folk-punk lately, but right this minute I'm listening to The Dwarves - FEFU.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

http://www.groovelovesmelody.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Early-Morning-Album-Fade1.mp3

This lovely song by My Empire of Sound called Early Morning
Soft, sweet, and pretty. Just the kinda tune I need for tonight.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Cold Shoulder - Adele


----------



## Adamantoise

Scum by Napalm Death.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Loose - Spank Rock ft. Amanda Blank


----------



## AuntHen

So In Love -remade by KD Lang (love this style and her voice)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtW5qFY4lfg


----------



## Twilley

This soundtrack has been on pretty frequently lately. I finally got to see the movie a few weeks ago, after like ten years of waiting. LOVED IT~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdVHA5iulUo&list=FLdeKF1YVrkwS9Tc9r50LJRg&index=10&feature=plpp_video


----------



## LeoGibson

Because any video with ninja fighting is just awesome!!

Peaches - The Presidents Of The United States Of America


----------



## CastingPearls

Sometimes We Cry ~ Van Morrison


----------



## MattB

Wintersun- Winter Madness


----------



## LeoGibson

Cigareets & Whuskey & Wild Wild Women


----------



## jones

Andrew Jackson Jihad - I Love You


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Woman with Tattooed Hands - Atmosphere


----------



## imfree

Mom's old, clear green Christmas record that I've just posted on You Tube. It's scratchy, but still sounds sweet n clear. 

View attachment Rheims choraliers front wb md.jpg


View attachment Rheims choraliers green LP wb md.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Rolling In The Deep - Black Stone Cherry


----------



## liveinlove

The Mariah Carey Christmas station on Pandora. Specifically, "Hark, the Herald Angels Sing."


----------



## MattB

Dead Kennedys- Forward To Death

Not very Christmas-like, I know...


----------



## CastingPearls

Show Me the Place ~ Leonard Cohen


----------



## rsownu

Empire by August Burns Red


----------



## bonified

Knives At Noon - Violins and Violence 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luUq_UMjSEY


----------



## TwilightStarr

Firefight - Full Blown Chaos


----------



## Adamantoise

Another Life by Coven-a slow but rather special track from 'Blessed Is the Black'.


----------



## LeoGibson

Cheech & Chong - Santa Claus & His Old Lady


----------



## LeoGibson

A group I just heard about recently and checked out for the first time. I think I fell in love a little with the singer. 
You Ain't Alone-Alabama Shakes


----------



## willowmoon

Skin Divers - Duran Duran w/Timbaland


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Holly Jolly Christmas- Burl Ives

playing very low cuz I'm working today. right now actually since 5 AM E.S.T.. but wrapping up in an hour or so and off on Monday.


----------



## Adamantoise

Pease Porridge by De La Soul-I've Finally got hold of this album  .


----------



## MattB

Cryptic Slaughter- Lowlife


----------



## bonified

Grace Woodroofe - Bear 

It is rare a female artist hits me the way Ms Woodroofe does, but does she ever. 

http://www.myspace.com/gracewoodroofe/music/songs/bear-76959892


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Josh Groban - You're Still You


----------



## Miskatonic

Recently I've been listening to No More Kings' self-titled album. Grand Experiment is a great song.


----------



## jayduhgr8

Skrillex- Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites


----------



## Twilley

Austin City Limits did an encore showing of a Tom Waits performance from the 70's. I missed the TV airing, but lucky me (and you, if you care) PBS has it streaming at the moment:

http://video.pbs.org/video/2179574410?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=fanpage&utm_campaign=pbs


----------



## MattB

Enslaved- The Crossing


----------



## imfree

Here's a link to that obscure record of "Almost Cut My Hair" that I was posting about, several weeks ago!


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> Here's a link to that obscure record of "Almost Cut My Hair" that I was posting about, several weeks ago!



Fuzz-tacular! The keyboardist must've been a Ray Manzarek fan...

Sending me on a CSN (and sometimes) Y tangent...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYjYgQX-Q0w

(One of my fave CSN tunes... )


----------



## liz (di-va)

Father, Open Up Our Eyes, by the Gospel Clefs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rap7askhthA
it's the song a local DJ plays as the closing of his sets...I've come to love it


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Fuzz-tacular! The keyboardist must've been a Ray Manzarek fan...
> 
> Sending me on a CSN (and sometimes) Y tangent...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYjYgQX-Q0w
> 
> (One of my fave CSN tunes... )



Very nice! Being ADD and creative in my own ways, I enjoy it when you Guitar Guy types go on tangents.


----------



## MattB

Connecting the dots...

Byrds- John Riley

Got the Byrds Columbia/Legacy box set of CD's for my birthday in '91 or so, still have and cherish it...


----------



## LeoGibson

Continuing the dots a little

 Roger Mcguinn & Tom Petty - King of the Hill


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Here's a link to that obscure record of "Almost Cut My Hair" that I was posting about, several weeks ago!




Sorry Guys, I forgot to attach this nice photo of a vintage Wollensak reel-to-reel, tube-type tape recorder to my original post.

It was protected, so it's a literal screen shot, the TFT monitor, shot with the Canon A430! 

View attachment Wollensak reel to reel wb md.jpg


----------



## MattB

Not the lineup with the hits, but I'd argue the best lineup talent-wise...Clarence White proves the point alone.

The Byrds- You Ain't Goin' Nowhere


----------



## MattB

Fine, I'll go again...

It's Clarence White day...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alX4xbiqMss


----------



## willowmoon

Patrick Doyle's score for "Mary Shelley's Frankenstein". 

Check these out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpZwH0cnfsU

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDcErJgQrZg


----------



## CastingPearls

She Sells Sanctuary ~ The Cure





12,000th post and this song. How ironic. FML


----------



## TwilightStarr

Your Ex-Lover is Dead - Stars


----------



## AuntHen

Check On It ~Beyonce 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1dUDzBdnmI&ob=av2e


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Rock, Rock Till You Drop-Def Leppard


----------



## MattB

Neil Young- After The Gold Rush


----------



## willowmoon

Some Like It Hot - The Power Station


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Smoke on the Water - Deep Purple


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Smoke on the Water - Deep Purple



Ha! Memories, that song was in way heavy rotation on WKDA-FM around the time I graduated HS!

Closed circuit heads up for OWA: Did you get to hear my ancient Christmas records in my Christmas video? It's true, I had your entertainment in mind when I designed and built that 78's audio enhancer. 

View attachment Bing Crosby white-christmas-78 wb md.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise

Intro: You're Never Alone With a Clone/No Diggity by Lo Fidelity Allstars/Blackstreet feat. Dr Dre and Queen Pen. From "On the Floor at the Boutique Vol.2" mixed by the Lo Fidelity Allstars.


----------



## TimeTraveller

I'm just finishing my project to listen to all 104 symphonies, 62 piano sonatas and 67 string quartets by Franz Joseph Haydn. Only 2 quartets to go!

Next, piano music by Spanish composers Isaac Albéniz (_Iberia, Suite española_) and Enrique Granados (_Escenas románticas, Danzas españolas, Valses poéticos, Goyescas_, etc.) to test my new MP3 player.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Adamantoise said:


> Pease Porridge by De La Soul-I've Finally got hold of this album  .



People wanna get ragged with the reruns! Me not me not me not scared to trudge a bit!

That album has at least one of my top-5 fav De La songs on it ("Let, Let Me In")...luv
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86Z5wu3wPwA&feature=related


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Heartbreak Station by Cinderella


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sunshine - Atmosphere


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Stone In Love- Journey


----------



## littlefairywren

Big - Sneaky Sound System


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Amsterdam-Van Halen


----------



## bonified

littlefairywren said:


> Big - Sneaky Sound System



I'm loving this one too, the Oliver Remix when it drops at 46 secs in just sunshiney smiley perfection! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtIDxndpMM8


----------



## MystifyMe

Adele - Live at The Royal Albert Hall


----------



## willowmoon

"It's Tricky" - Run-D.M.C.


----------



## Captain Save

Plaid - Not for Threes (the entire album)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Sister Golden Hair-America


----------



## imfree

ScreamingChicken said:


> Sister Golden Hair-America



Great song needs a link.


----------



## Captain Save

Into Thin Air - Mocean Worker (from the Bourne Supremacy, Moscow club scene)


----------



## MissHoney

Don't Move- Phantogram 
:wubu:


----------



## willowmoon

"Apologize" - OneRepublic (the Timbaland version)


----------



## Adamantoise

Cranial Incubation by Lust of Decay, from 2004's '_Kingdom of Corpses_'.


----------



## jones

My Alpha Series playlist from The Mountain Goats. It tells such an amazing story.


----------



## SMA413

"I've Got You Under My Skin"- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Yakatori

imfree said:


> "_Great song needs a link._"


Seriously, and in general. These types of threads, where you get to learn more about other Dimmers via their tastes, are v. interesting for me; and I really, actually, take the time to listen to stuff people post. Especially if it's something I'm not familiar-with. But it would be so much better if everyone who took the time to post, posted an appropriate link with-it.


----------



## LeoGibson

^^^^^^^^
+1


----------



## jones

Watching my Rise Against DVD for the kajillionth time. Would totally go gay for Tim Mcilrath.


----------



## LeoGibson

The Outfield - Your Love

Felt like taking a trip back to the 80's tonight.


----------



## swinglifeaway

TwilightStarr said:


> Sunshine - Atmosphere



Love that song, perfectly describes the motions and the better side of a hangover.

What did you think of their new album?


----------



## swinglifeaway

Weekends by Skrillex

I'm not a huge fan of dubstep, but I've had this stuck in my head for the past week and his stuff always seems to put me in a better mood


----------



## LeoGibson

Whiskeytown - 16 Days


----------



## Sweetie

Just a little song...Three Little Birds by Bob Marley. I keep trying to absorb the advice...


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Whiskeytown - 16 Days




You're killing me.


----------



## LeoGibson

^^
Sorry?  

It's just the mood I have been in tonight.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> ^^
> Sorry?
> 
> It's just the mood I have been in tonight.



That song makes me tear up every time I hear it.
It's just that amazing.


----------



## willowmoon

"The Nightmare Before Christmas" soundtrack .... yeah, I know Christmas is over & all ... but this is classic stuff year-round. And the opening is particularly cool with Patrick Stewart doing the initial narration as opposed to the theatrical version.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> That song makes me tear up every time I hear it.
> It's just that amazing.



I don't quite tear up, but I feel you on the rawness of the emotion in that song. That's also why I like that particular live video of it. There are more clear audio versions of it, but there is something extra that speaks to me in that particular performance. I'm somewhat drawn to those songwriters that just sound like they were born with a broken heart.

This is the song I stole my sig line from. Not my favorite cover of this song, but a pretty solid one.

Backsliders Wine - Tommy Alverson


----------



## Sweetie

willowmoon said:


> "The Nightmare Before Christmas" soundtrack .... yeah, I know Christmas is over & all ... but this is classic stuff year-round. And the opening is particularly cool with Patrick Stewart doing the initial narration as opposed to the theatrical version.



Love that movie! I listen more than watch though.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

The Way It Is (Live & Acoustic)- Tesla


----------



## bonified

Xavier Rudd - Conceal me

Arse slappy aussie goodness! :happy:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ4Cg8AU61E


----------



## Sweetie

Duffy - Rockferry


----------



## willowmoon

"Shadowboxer" by Fiona Apple.


----------



## Shan34

Love Song - The Cure

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCtIih2HR8Y


----------



## Adamantoise

...et Mors by Gallileous. Black/Doom Metal. :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Still on my 70's kick. 

Ray Stevens - The Streak (1974, I think?)


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> Still on my 70's kick.
> 
> Ray Stevens - The Streak (1974, I think?)



1974 itwas, YPP! Boogetty, boogetty...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

imfree said:


> 1974 itwas, YPP! Boogetty, boogetty...


Yay! Incredible, I actually _remember_ something! (I first heard it while listening to a re-broadcast of American Top 40 with Casey Kasem from New Years Eve. )

It's funny because listening to the song, you can't really pinpoint it was from then, you know?


----------



## willowmoon

"I Don't Feel Like Dancin' " by Scissor Sisters.


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yay! Incredible, I actually _remember_ something! (I first heard it while listening to a re-broadcast of American Top 40 with Casey Kasem from New Years Eve. )
> 
> It's funny because listening to the song, you can't really pinpoint it was from then, you know?



Yep, YPP, with much of Stevens' stuff being comedy and novelty, you can't really put a date on most of it. In a Babdist church, somewhere, down south...


----------



## LeoGibson

Nick Drake - Pink Moon


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Nick Drake - Pink Moon




Shut up! One of my all time faves. I tried to give you rep but you know.


Have you been going through my cd's or what? :bow:


----------



## MattB

D.R.I.- I'd Rather Be Sleeping

So true, so true...


----------



## imfree

A nicely played cover of "The Vice of Killing" theme, from A Few Dollars More, on electric guitar, bass, and drums!


----------



## LovelyLiz

A few days ago my boyfriend started some sentence with "all I wanna do is..." and because of that I have had this song in my head off and on since then.

Check, baby. Check, baby. One, two, three, four.

Rump Shaker - Wreckx-N-Effect


----------



## willowmoon

Bang A Gong (Get It On) - The Power Station


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Smiling Faces Sometimes - The Undisputed Truth


----------



## Surlysomething

Gravity of the Situation - Vic Chesnutt


I'm so thankful that I got to see him perform before he died...


----------



## sweetfrancaise

I am obsessed with (and have made all my friends likewise infatuated) with Gotye's "Somebody That I Used to Know". Watch it, wait until at least 1:35 before you give up entirely. It's incredible.


----------



## willowmoon

"A View to a Kill" - Duran Duran (shocking, I know)


----------



## Sweetie

Bon Jovi's version of Leonard Cohens "Hallelujah" ... AWESOME.


----------



## MattB

Tiamat- Phantasma De Luxe


----------



## lostjacket

New(ish) Florence + the Machine

Sooo good.


----------



## pegz

Country Girl ~ DF Dub


----------



## willowmoon

"Welcome Home" by King Diamond. His falsetto vocals are so ridiculously over-the-top it's pretty damn entertaining, along with the makeup he "borrowed" from pretty much any member of KISS. 

Welcome Home


----------



## Shan34

Pretty - The Cranberries 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQZmH6nwNPc


----------



## imfree

Johny Horton-Go North


----------



## LeoGibson

I double dog dare you not to crack a smile listening to this one. 

Rockin' Sidney - MY Toot Toot


----------



## imfree

LeoGibson said:


> I double dog dare you not to crack a smile listening to this one.
> 
> Rockin' Sidney - MY Toot Toot



That one's nice! I lost the one I had on VHS, a really good John Fogerty special from the 80's.


----------



## Sweetie

Love is Like Oxygen - Sweet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRVwcPTnug8&feature=share


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Loves Me Like A Rock - Paul Simon


----------



## willowmoon

Pride and Joy by Coverdale/Page (David Coverdale of Whitesnake, Jimmy Page of Led Zeppelin).


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Korn - Dead Bodies Everywhere


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I double dog dare you not to crack a smile listening to this one.
> 
> Rockin' Sidney - MY Toot Toot


 

I love his hat!


----------



## LeoGibson

Yeah, that is some hat. I need to get myself one. 

Here in honor of my Texans making the NFL playoffs for the first time I give you...

Bobby Bare - Dropkick Me Jesus


----------



## Adamantoise

Sewn Into One by Autopsy (Macabre Eternal).


----------



## Victoria08

Born to die - Lana Del Rey. I listened to this about 5 times before finally deciding that I actually quite like it


----------



## Sweetie

Miranda Lambert - Heart Like Mine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCbTICNAwxM


----------



## MattB

Black Breath- Eat The Witch


----------



## LeoGibson

Duff McKagan - Wasted Heart (live acoustic)


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

"Wooooooooouuuuum,
Wub wub wub.
Wibba wibba wibba wib wib wib wib.
Wob wob wub wub wub wub,
Wubba wubba wubba-wah, wubba wib wib wib.

Wab wab, wob wob wob.
Wob wob wobwob wobwobwob.
Wubba wubba wob wob wob wob.
Wob, yoy yoy, wob wob wob."


----------



## Adamantoise

Artist: Black Bleeding
Track: 'Sic Semper Tyrannis' :bow:


----------



## Sweetie

(Sittin' on) the Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzrXc68gNjQ


----------



## imfree

Sweetie said:


> (Sittin' on) the Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzrXc68gNjQ



Very nice! Don't y'all shoot me, but I've often wondered what that whistled solo at the end would sound like, played on electric guitar with a lot of distortion and sustain.:eat2:


----------



## LeoGibson

imfree said:


> Very nice! Don't y'all shoot me, but I've often wondered what that whistled solo at the end would sound like, played on electric guitar with a lot of distortion and sustain.:eat2:



I have been fooling around with it a little, and I know I'm not dead on, but it doesn't sound nearly as good as the whistling does.


----------



## imfree

LeoGibson said:


> I have been fooling around with it a little, and I know I'm not dead on, but it doesn't sound nearly as good as the whistling does.



Did you soulfully bend and slide those notes? Regardless, thanks for trying. I really should learn to play so I can build amps and try wild solo's. Another one I've wondered about is doing the flute solo in "California Dreamin'" on electric guitar.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hahahaha!!! That one would be way beyond my meager skills, so I'll ot even attempt that one.


----------



## littlefairywren

Rumour Has It - Adele


----------



## Captain Save

Moby - Extreme Ways, God Moving Over the Face of the Waters, etc.

Tomorrow night it will be everything I can find by Adele, just because littlefairywren gave me the idea.


----------



## riplee

The Black Keys "Gold on the Ceiling" - Best tune on the new album!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQH3abUVxt4

(no guarantee the link will still be there, ok?)


----------



## rellis10

Arlandria by Foo Fighters

I didn't like the Wasting Light album when I first listened to it, only a couple of the singles, but it's growing on me a lot.


----------



## willowmoon

Groove Is In The Heart by Deee-Lite.


----------



## LeoGibson

Son Volt - Tear Stained Eye


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Percy Faith-Mountain High, Valley Low
> 
> This is the first in a group of three exotic instrumentals. The vinyl record of this piece will use the headroom of a good audio system for all it's got!




Just uploaded it! The old record has a ton of surface noise, but the fine detail of that orchestra's sound on vinyl still shows that "the stylus is an eloquent instrument from a more civilized age". Ha! That almost sounds like an Obi Wan quote...

I think I want to micro-miniaturize a road crew, with their shovels, picks, and axes and send them into those grooves to clean out all that damned debris and patch some of the bigger potholes!!! 

View attachment P Faith shangri la wb lg.jpg


----------



## Captain Save

Tonight is Adele night in my office, and I'm liking her music so far. She reminds me of a more youthful, energetic and idealistic version of Amy Winehouse in a lot of ways.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Blue Skies - Noah and the Whale

There is something very unique about this man's voice that I absolutely adore. Very into indie and folk music these days. Should check them out if you are too.


----------



## bonified

I got an awesome digital radio for my b'day, heard this cracker and omg just killed me. 

Mike McDonald - I Keep forgetting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPEvB_NEvSs (for the unreal vid)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjqOsYRQI0o ( for hotter sound qual)


----------



## metabliss

Let's get lost-Bat for Lashes ft. Beck


----------



## Surlysomething

Davd Bowie is 65 today.

Wow.


Golden Years


----------



## willowmoon

The Sweetest Taboo by Sade.

Love me some Sade. :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

_The Living_


_What's it like there outside_
_With the living, with the living_
_Here I've found a place I can hide_
_From the living, from the living_
_Because I don't care to stay with the living_
_Oh, the bottle has been to me_
_My closest friend, my worst enemy_
_For a flavor I walked a fine life_
_Squandered it all and wasted my time_
_And I don't stand a chance among the living_
_For the lovers I've gambled and lost_
_Count my mistakes whatever the cost_
_I'll go off, I'll make myself scarce_
_Oh, come tomorrow_
_You won't find me here_
_Because I don't care to stay with the living_
_I don't think I'll remain with the living_
_And I don't care to stay with the living_
_No, I don't care to stay_


_-Natalie Merchant_


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson

Out on the Tiles by Led Zep. Its just as great to jam as it is to listen to.


----------



## littlefairywren

metabliss said:


> Let's get lost-Bat for Lashes ft. Beck



I love this song!!!




Sunlight - Bag Raiders
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TLCkIGV2mw


----------



## metabliss

littlefairywren said:


> I love this song!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunlight - Bag Raiders
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TLCkIGV2mw



oooo me too! I ran across it on accident and now I can't get enough



And right now I'm listening to: The King of Wishful Thinking by Go West lol


----------



## AuntHen

Mozart L'Opéra Rock - C'est Bientôt La Fin... which was on every morning with our breakfast:wubu::happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS1SGkWoHec&feature=related


----------



## TwilightStarr

Chariot's Rise - Lizzie West

You get 2 awesome points and a spanking if you know and like the movie this song was in!!


----------



## Yakatori

sweetfrancaise said:


> "_I am obsessed with (and have made all my friends likewise infatuated) with  Gotye's "Somebody That I Used to Know". Watch it, wait until at least 1:35 before you give up entirely. It's incredible._"


It's too bad, really, that in this day and age we need to admonish folks to be patient-enough in order for them to listen past a minute. But whatevs. I was into it from-go. Certainly well-before this other Dimmer, posted a cover that's interesting-enough in its own right. (Jess giving you credit for posting the song-itself first, is-all)

These days, there are really two things that seem to catch my attention, musically-speaking. Complete albums, full suites or ensembles of songs that; aside from each standing on their own and -together- providing a full range of moods, textures, & experiences; also seem work inter-dependently, as episodes in a serial, building off of one another, to create a unique whole. It just seems rare-enough these days, even if it really isn't? The other thing is when you see video that seems to actually interpret the song.

So, yeah. But there's yet another index, I'm detecting, this song scores rather highly-on. One not discussed in gentlemanly company (out of school, no less!). Final determination might require some field-testing, ymmv.



fat9276 said:


> _Mozart L'Opéra Rock - C'est Bientôt La Fin... which was on every morning with our breakfast:wubu::happy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS1SGkWoHec&feature=related_


Wow. You're in France too, right? *assumes Paris* Something to set the scene; most favorite part @
1:50 when that weird-looking guy looks-up. Something like that could -only- happen in a French rap video...



Sweetie said:


> Love is Like Oxygen - Sweet
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRVwcPTnug8&feature=share


Ah, indeed.


----------



## imfree

In powerful voice that freely rings like a bell, Melanie Safka sings "Ring Around The Moon" and "Ring The Living Bell" in this You Tube video of my analog instruments playing my copy of "Gather Me".


----------



## imfree

My newly uploaded You Tube vinyl playing of Steppenwolf Live-Monster


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Indulging my inner teenager's love of covers with this rockin' acoustic of Super Bass. Lol. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3fvcV_Ma7Y&feature=g-u&context=G2a8fd5aFUAAAAAAAQAA


----------



## MattB

Buffalo Springfield- Flying On The Ground Is Wrong


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson

limo wreck by soundgarden, forget that im keeping on the rest of Superunknown.


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Buffalo Springfield- Flying On The Ground Is Wrong



Ha! WOW!!! Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## CastingPearls

My One True Friend ~ Bette Midler


----------



## Surlysomething

Monster Hospital - Metric

:bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

Lift You Head Up High (and Blow Your Brains Out) by The Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## CastingPearls

The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I: No. 2 In C minor, BWV 847 - Bach


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I: No. 2 In C minor, BWV 847 - Bach



I'm listening to it now-what a wonderful piece! Thanks for mentioning it, Elaine. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Adamantoise said:


> I'm listening to it now-what a wonderful piece! Thanks for mentioning it, Elaine. :bow:


Enjoy. It's perfection.


----------



## MattB

Mayhem- Ancient Skin

Sung by a small gnome...


----------



## LeoGibson

Iggy Pop - Candy


----------



## littlefairywren

Miracles by Res

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQjjKJJU-rM


----------



## Tracyarts

"Temple of Love" - The Sisters of Mercy


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson

Between the Eyes by Love Battery. Love Battery, people.


----------



## Mishty

Heard a really neat song while watching a movie tonight, The Veils - Vicious Tradations


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Bright Bulbs and Sharp Tools - Fair to Midland

Reallllly good progressive metal band.


----------



## MystifyMe

Slash Live - Made In Stoke Blu Ray


----------



## Lovelyone

James Morrison, thanks to my not-so-secret santa! LOVE IT!


----------



## imfree

(J/K FONT) An anonymous official from an unknown state approached me and offered me a road crew to deep-clean the grooves in my records. They were on a job in Oak Ridge and in a mysterious accident, ended up being microminiaturized. The official said the crew was too small to do much good on the highways and the guys were just too damned hard to keep up with!

I made a bracket to hold the Recordquest carbon fiber brush on the Deccollaro record player. The Dec's higher torque motor and heavier tonearm that tracks at 5.4 grams do all the work! The needle gets deep in the groove to loosen the dust and the high torque motor and brush holding bracket let the brush bear down hard enough and long enough to get that deep-down dust out!

The next batch of vinyl records I post on You Tube will be free from that surface noise that has irritated me for decades!!!

*Normal ticks and pops are far quieter than that intermittent "scratch" sound of dust deep in the grooves. 

View attachment Deccollaro record rd crew wb lg.jpg


----------



## Yakatori

imfree said:


> "_1974, USAF, I was 18 in this one_."


It was a different time....



LeoGibson said:


> "_Iggy Pop - Candy_"


Sort of weird to see him (crazy bastid..) just perform a normal rock-n-roll song.



CastingPearls said:


> "_The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I: No. 2 In C minor, BWV 847 - Bach_"


Looking for something else I wanted to show you, I came across this. While I am very into it on a purely musical-basis; and have to admit as much (it most definitely is my my bag); it's so much cooler, hypnotic-even, accompanied with that visual.


And in case some of you were in the mood for more French Rap music: This video really just speaks to me. The music, not so much; it's not really, particularly, the style of music I normally go-for. However, I find this Marseille-based artist, his ideas and techniques, very relatable. Using a lighter as a theatrical prop, talking with one's hands (ideally formed into a pistol-shape, but clearly not limited as such) for rhetorical emphasis, running & jumping en mass with a bunch of friends onto a soccer field (after-hours!) in a well-choreographed display of hooliganism....all things to look at and say "You know, that's just-exactly what needs to be said and how to say-it." Very proactive stuff. Even his lady-friend's cameo @1:12, how perfect is that? Just enough face-time to make you aware of her distinguished presence amongst all of his cohorts, but not so much that there could be any ambiguity or confusion as to his top priorities. And, of course, the ending...a scenario too many of are already all too, too familiar-with.


----------



## imfree

Yakatori said:


> It was a different time....
> 
> ...snipped...
> 
> Looking for something else I wanted to show you, I came across this. While I am very into it on a purely musical-basis; and have to admit as much (it most definitely is my my bag); it's so much cooler, hypnotic-even, accompanied with that visual.
> 
> ...snipped...



Thanks, I enjoyed the vintage rock! The Bach was beautifully-played, but left Big Boss Woofer amp subwoofer hungry for some really deep, long pipe, organ bass to crunch on.


----------



## Adamantoise

The end theme to Tobe Hooper's 1979 horror 'The Toolbox Murders'.


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

Can't Help Falling In Love ~ Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## MattB

The Troggs- With A Girl Like You


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> The Troggs- With A Girl Like You



Woo-hooo!!! Nicely restored B & W clip with great sound!


----------



## littlefairywren

Monifah - Touch It

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHgleq0THck


----------



## CastingPearls

Dance of the Seven Sisters ~ Deya Dova


----------



## TwilightStarr

18th Floor Balcony - Blue October

and

My idiotic neighbor playing around on his CB radio, it comes through my speakers


----------



## imfree

TwilightStarr said:


> 18th Floor Balcony - Blue October
> 
> and
> 
> My idiotic neighbor playing around on his CB radio, it comes through my speakers



J/K Tell him to turn that damned leen-e-ar off, he's not supposed to be using one, any way!

Warning, FCC action against illegal CB'ers is very severe! Some illegal operators will get very belligerent, if approached.


----------



## TwilightStarr

imfree said:


> J/K Tell him to turn that damned leen-e-ar off, he's not supposed to be using one, any way!
> 
> Warning, FCC action against illegal CB'ers is very severe! Some illegal operators will get very belligerent, if approached.



We've called FCC about it a couple times and they say they can't do anything about!


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYUMPKFYd6g&list=FL-FH9ejGInD-JVZ6nY9Qztg&feature=mh_lolz

Metallica - The Unforgiven


----------



## Sweetie

Tragedy - Christina Perri
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNsZVO6Yy0k


----------



## Captain Save

Can I Get a Wtiness - Sofa Surfers


----------



## imfree

TwilightStarr said:


> We've called FCC about it a couple times and they say they can't do anything about!



Sorry to hear that, TwilightStarr. Funny, I've enjoyed both legal CB and music, even at the same time, and never had a conflict. I'm a fairly good audio tech and RF tech, so I'd love to offer to "RF harden" your audio equipment against that idiot's signal if we only lived nearer to each other.


----------



## LeoGibson

Gotta get up and get to dancing this morning.

George Clinton and Parliament Funkadelic - We Want The Funk


----------



## imfree

TwilightStarr said:


> 18th Floor Balcony - Blue October
> 
> and
> 
> My idiotic neighbor playing around on his CB radio, it comes through my speakers



CB signals, in the 27mhz band, 11 meter waves, are most easily carried to your audio equipment through the power cord and house wiring. You might try plugging the audio equipment into a computer outlet strip that has RF/EMI filters in it. Arrange the audio equipment as near to the outlet strip and each-other as you can. Bundle any extra length of your cords, as in the attached picture. Audio interconnect cables, especially from a turntable, should be bundled too. That could take care of it and, if you already have a filtered outlet strip, won't cost anything to try. Hope I helped, Neighbor.. 

View attachment interconnect cable wb lg.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Tell Me - Groove Theory


----------



## Adamantoise

Dis-Organ-ized by Impetigo.
Living Hell by Misifts.


----------



## Lovelyone

I Wish--Heather Headley


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Last Night On Earth - Green Day.


----------



## MattB

For all my lactose intolerant friends out there, I'm thinking of you...

Herman's Hermits- No Milk Today


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> For all my lactose intolerant friends out there, I'm thinking of you...
> 
> Herman's Hermits- No Milk Today



Ha!, nice, I like that song!

Hey Guys, I listen to all my stuff on TME Audio Systems! 

View attachment Master's Edge logo md.jpg


----------



## BBWbonnie

Just watched moneyball yesterday and I can't stop listening to the song 'The show' I looooooove it!


----------



## Captain Save

Loving the Alien - David Bowie/Scumfrog


----------



## TwilightStarr

imfree said:


> CB signals, in the 27mhz band, 11 meter waves, are most easily carried to your audio equipment through the power cord and house wiring. You might try plugging the audio equipment into a computer outlet strip that has RF/EMI filters in it. Arrange the audio equipment as near to the outlet strip and each-other as you can. Bundle any extra length of your cords, as in the attached picture. Audio interconnect cables, especially from a turntable, should be bundled too. That could take care of it and, if you already have a filtered outlet strip, won't cost anything to try. Hope I helped, Neighbor..




Thanks so much!! I will definitely have to try that!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Back From the Dead by Dream Death.


----------



## MattB

God Dethroned- Serpent King

As cheerful as it sounds...


----------



## willowmoon

Walk This Way - Run-D.M.C. with Aerosmith


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Let's Stay Together - Tina Tuner


----------



## Surlysomething

I adore this song. It brings back so many memories of a time and a group of friends that I love and miss.

Looking at the Sun - Matthew Sweet


----------



## Jeeshcristina

The Girl - City and Colour

I have the biggest soft spot for Canadians.


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeeshcristina said:


> The Girl - City and Colour
> 
> I have the biggest soft spot for Canadians.




My sister is going to see them this weekend. Her fiance won meet and greet tickets too! I'm so thrilled for them because they're actually having a City and Colour song for their wedding.


----------



## MattB

The Kinks- Set Me Free

I think the Dead is the only band that makes me happier...


----------



## Lamia

I can't stop listening to this
Somebody That I Used to Know - Walk off the Earth (Gotye - Cover) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9NF2edxy-M


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Surlysomething said:


> My sister is going to see them this weekend. Her fiance won meet and greet tickets too! I'm so thrilled for them because they're actually having a City and Colour song for their wedding.



Aww, that's so sweet.  I love me some Dallas Green. I bet they will have a beautiful wedding.


----------



## willowmoon

The Ballad of Bilbo Baggins -- Leonard Nimoy

I still can't believe this actually exists.


----------



## Adamantoise

'Dead By Dawn' by Mutilation. Early 90's Death/Thrash.


----------



## willowmoon

Video Games -- by Lana Del Rey.

Managed to catch her SNL "performance" which was just horrible. The link above is a studio recording which isn't much better. Still though, it's slightly better than the "Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm" song by Crash Test Dummies.

Just slightly.


----------



## metabliss

3 Libras-A Perfect Circle


----------



## Captain Save

Sounds From the Thievery Hi-Fi - Thievery Corporation

Yes, the whole album.


----------



## Gingembre

Love this song so much at the moment. It's so beautiful that it makes me tear up quite often, but that's because I am a sentimental old bean! :happy:

"Emmylou" by First Aid Kit


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The Day The LOLcats Died


----------



## imfree

Hi Guys, here's my career-best You Tube upload of a vinyl record play, a beautiful play of Ann Wilson's breath-taking "Alone", in the purest analog, high dynamic range sound my instruments can produce! Please enjoy.


----------



## Adamantoise

Gonna Mow You Down by Abscess.


----------



## littlefairywren

Reflekt - Need to Feel Loved

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsJSwGc4lsA


----------



## MattB

Cryptic Slaughter- Set Your Own Pace


----------



## Victoria08

Tighten Up - The Black Keys


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> The Day The LOLcats Died



Nice musical piece, Raiv! Twice in as lifetime sounds pretty depressing, as my heart barely survived the day the music died. I guess it's true, the 3 men I admire the most, (figurative only, not the capitalized ones!) the father, son, and holy ghost, they all took the last train for the coast...cuz they sure as hell ain't in Washington, DC, IMHO!


----------



## metabliss

Temptation-Cradle of Filth


----------



## MattB

Minor Threat- I Don't Wanna Hear It


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead By Dawn by Mortifier.
Exchanging Perversities by Lust of Decay.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Daydreamer - Adele


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Flaws - Bastille 
Such a catchy, quirky song.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

At Last - Etta James (R.I.P.)


----------



## TwilightStarr

A Sunday Kind of Love - Etta James RIP


----------



## MattB

88 Fingers Louie- Not Just My Head


----------



## Surlysomething

It's snowy, cold and grey here and I find comfort in her lovely voice. 

Break Your Heart - Natalie Merchant


For D. <3


----------



## Sweetie

Criminal - Fiona Apple

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFOzayDpWoI&ob=av2e


----------



## Adamantoise

44.Caliber Brain Surgery by Demolition Hammer.


----------



## metabliss

It was a good day-Ice Cube


----------



## Adamantoise

Midnight Queen - Sarcofago.


----------



## LeoGibson

Joy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart


----------



## littlefairywren

Just Say Yes - Snow Patrol


----------



## Jeeshcristina

LeoGibson said:


> Joy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart



Who doesn't love this song?! So good!


----------



## Victoria08

Two Years Old - Bobby Long


----------



## willowmoon

Sleep To Dream  -- Fiona Apple


----------



## rellis10

A Flock of Seagulls - I Ran (So Far Away)

Been on a real 80's kick recently, lol.


----------



## LeoGibson

Carrying on with my Brit-rock mood.

Manic Street Preachers - Motorcyle Emptiness


----------



## MattB

Bobby Helms- My Special Angel


----------



## Shan34

Bad Influence - Pink


----------



## Adamantoise

Black Mass by Exorcist (1986).


----------



## And c

Rush Tom Sawyer


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Clam, Crab, Cockle, Cowrie - Joanna Newsom


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Rubber Glove Seduction - Ministry


----------



## TwilightStarr

The irritating noise my "old as a dinosaur and belongs in a museum" computer is making! 
But in a minute I will be listening to some Atmosphere or Hatebreed!


----------



## Adamantoise

'Succubus' by Massacre.


----------



## willowmoon

Hunting High And Low -- a-ha


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Now - Staind

From their new album. Love that song!


----------



## Adamantoise

Mind Melt by Napalm.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Existentialism on Prom Night - Straylight Run

"Sing me something soft, sad and delicate, or loud and out of key. Sing me anything." Totally fits the rainy weather here today.


----------



## willowmoon

White Rabbit -- by Sanctuary 

Excellent cover of the Jefferson Airplane song featuring additional guitar work from Dave Mustaine of Megadeth fame.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Principles of Lust - Enigma


----------



## Surlysomething

Nothing But Flowers - Talking Heads


I feel like dancing around the office. What a scary thought.


----------



## J_Underscore

The Distance by Cake

Great upbeat quirky/jazzy song. Love it


----------



## TwilightStarr

Heart Like Mine - Miranda Lambert


----------



## swinglifeaway

The album 'Danger Days: The True Lives of The Fabulous Killjoys' by My Chemical Romance. Aside from the album itself, there was a whole backstory/universe developed for it and that's something that I can always appreciate. 




Jeeshcristina said:


> Existentialism on Prom Night - Straylight Run
> 
> "Sing me something soft, sad and delicate, or loud and out of key. Sing me anything." Totally fits the rainy weather here today.



I love that album. If I'm in a bad mood I always go back to it and feel better because of it.


----------



## Surlysomething

This song breaks my heart. (which means it's amazing)

Catherine MacLellan - True Love


----------



## TwilightStarr

Be Be Your Love - Rachel Yamagata 

and unfortunately I will be hearing my alarm clock way sooner than I would like too! Oi Vey I need to go to bed!


----------



## Twilley

one of my favorite movies and music-in-movies moments:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl6FbeoXeHQ


----------



## Adamantoise

'Kerry Burger King' by Dr. Living Dead.


----------



## MattB

Simon and Garfunkel- A Poem On The Underground Wall


...followed by Patterns...


----------



## dynezt

Nightcall by Kavinsky & Lovefoxxx from the Drive soundtrack


----------



## CastingPearls

I Wish You Love - Chrissie Hynde


----------



## Adamantoise

Black Metal Sucks - Lich King


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Against the Grain-City and Colour


----------



## CastingPearls

These Three Words - Stevie Wonder


----------



## pegz

Heaven ~ Los Lonely Boys


----------



## samuraiscott

Prince~Little Red Corvette


----------



## CastingPearls

God Gave Me Everything That I Want ~ Mick Jagger & Lenny Kravitz


----------



## MattB

The Distance- The Setup...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

As If We Never Met - Chante Moore


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"No Rain" by Blind Melon.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ideal Woman - William Shatner with Ben Folds


----------



## pegz

(Podcast) Here's The Thing with Alec Baldwin interviewing Lorne Michaels


----------



## bonified

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USzW_yf9HNY

Yasmin ft Shy FX & Ms Dynamite - 'Light Up'

Such a cute lil vid and the song too ahhh


----------



## Adamantoise

Givin' Up - The Darkness


----------



## Weirdo890

Brain Damage - Pink Floyd


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Show Me The Place - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Shan34

Silver Springs - Fleetwood Mac

*Time cast its spell on you
but you wont forget me
I know I could've loved you
but you would not let me
I'll follow you down to the sound
of my voice that haunts you
you'll never get away from the
sound of the woman that loves you*

Yikes! Damn good song and one of my all time favorites :wubu:


----------



## imfree

Shan34 said:


> Silver Springs - Fleetwood Mac
> 
> *Time cast its spell on you
> but you wont forget me
> I know I could've loved you
> but you would not let me
> I'll follow you down to the sound
> of my voice that haunts you
> you'll never get away from the
> sound of the woman that loves you*
> 
> Yikes! Damn good song and one of my all time favorites :wubu:



You should hear it on clean vinyl from a direct drive turntable, Audio Technica cartridge, and nice pre-amp.:smitten:For the ears:smitten:

*Silver Springs was said by "Richard Dashut, its engineer and co-producer, to be "The best song that never made it to a record album." That song didn't get played to death and it's really good to hear it, these days!


----------



## littlefairywren

11:11 - A. M. Pacific

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jsft5UO5KpU


----------



## Deacone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQiNVk_u0po

That's what im listening to right now, and it's pretty damn epic.

I feel like sailing off into the sunset with a few hobbits by my side...maybe to Ireland lol.


----------



## Takeshi

"Breathe Me(Mylo Remix)" - Sia
The beat is just so chilled and smooth, with the lyrics. I love it!


----------



## imfree

Hugo Montenegro-The Good, The Bad, And The Ugly...

Linked part of record, side 2. 

View attachment Hugo Montenegro.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

See. Love. Follow.

Godspell Soundtrack


----------



## MattB

Black Sabbath- Iron Man


----------



## Weirdo890

Don"t Sleep in the Subway - Petula Clark


----------



## MattB

The Ventures- Diamond Head


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> The Ventures- Diamond Head



The Ventures is perhaps one of the best-ever instrumental bands! They play almost anything and do it well! Here's a YT vid of them doing The Doors' Light My Fire.


----------



## AuntHen

Alone With You ~Armik


sighhhhhhh l'amour :wubu:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Kings and Queens - 30 Seconds To Mars

I'm probably going to drive everyone crazy for awhile talking about this cd, but it is purely epic for me. I have my set favorite artists depending on my moods, but I have never encountered an entire cd that makes me feel the way this one does, with combination of lyrics and music. It truly moves me from start to finish. I just can't quite explain it.


----------



## Weirdo890

Snowbird - Anne Murray


----------



## OneWickedAngel

We Are The Champions - Queen


----------



## Shan34

Spill The Wine - Eric Burdon & War

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i0DMbCKnAg&ob=av2n


----------



## willowmoon

Loreena McKennitt - The Lady of Shalott

The Lady of Shalott


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Hurricane - 30STM


----------



## Captain Save

Mandalay, just song after song; if it's on Grooveshark, I'm listening to it.


----------



## MattB

King Uszniewicz and His Uszniewicztones- Do Wah Diddy

Please listen to it...nay, you MUST listen to it! My purpose in life is to share this with all of you...


----------



## AuntHen

MattB said:


> King Uszniewicz and His Uszniewicztones- Do Wah Diddy
> 
> Please listen to it...nay, you MUST listen to it! My purpose in life is to share this with all of you...




you are in big trouble mister!!!!!! hahahaha 

oy! 

now i have to listen to ALL of them... it's like watching a car wreck... you can't look away!


----------



## MattB

fat9276 said:


> you are in big trouble mister!!!!!! hahahaha
> 
> oy!
> 
> now i have to listen to ALL of them... it's like watching a car wreck... you can't look away!



I KNOW!!!!! :doh:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Emily - From First to Last


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Vaud and the Villains. They're an incredible LA-based Dixieland band who I saw perform on Saturday and my mind was BLOWN. So much good. And I'm totally in love with at least two of the main singers. At least.


----------



## Weirdo890

The Hanging Tree - Marty Robbins


----------



## Jeeshcristina

TwilightStarr said:


> Emily - From First to Last



This brought me back!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

A Hundred Dead Rabbits by Agoraphobic Nosebleed.


----------



## miafantastic

"Leonard" - Sharon Van Etten 

Over and over again.


----------



## Weirdo890

Clips from _Blackadder_, one of the greatest television comedies ever!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Jeeshcristina said:


> This brought me back!!!



I know! I hadn't listened to this song in forever and randomly heard it on a mix I found.


----------



## CastingPearls

Crazy to Love You - Leonard Cohen


----------



## bonified

Up Hygh ft. Eska:: Be known (Owusu Remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfDD4HGURXk


----------



## Blackhawk2293

"Stay", the debut track by 90s British group Eternal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12q2SZTHsCo


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Towers - Bon Iver

I can't recommend them enough!


----------



## Adamantoise

Moskau (Cover) by Black Messiah. I like the original version too. :bow:


----------



## Twilley

apparently I liked a track or two from this band on Last FM, because they sent a comment suggesting I check this video out. Which is alright, because I like the song 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBApOnXrp30


----------



## littlefairywren

Flight Attendant - Josh Rouse 

Anyone familiar with the movie Eat, Pray, Love will remember the music at the bar. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=444-M7lsha4


----------



## Sweetie

A Thousand Years - Christina Perri

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIdjEzZGdVI


----------



## riplee

willowmoon said:


> Loreena McKennitt - The Lady of Shalott
> 
> The Lady of Shalott



That whole album is good.


----------



## Surlysomething

Natural Woman - Aretha


TGIF!


----------



## Shan34

Fleetwood Mac (always lol) - Gypsy


----------



## Weirdo890

SF Debris' hilarious reviews of _Star Trek: Voyager_ episodes.


----------



## Adamantoise

Mortality Weakness by Malignancy.


----------



## LeoGibson

Horslips - Dearg Doom


----------



## TwilightStarr

More Like Her - Miranda Lambert


----------



## imfree

TwilightStarr said:


> More Like Her - Miranda Lambert



How's it going, these days, with or without CB?:doh:


----------



## Weirdo890

Go Where You Wanna Go - The Mamas and The Papas


----------



## TwilightStarr

imfree said:


> How's it going, these days, with or without CB?:doh:



A lot better these days, he moved and took his giant backyard antenna with him!


----------



## imfree

TwilightStarr said:


> A lot better these days, he moved and took his giant backyard antenna with him!



That's great to hear, Sad that someone else is going to be exposed to that guy's electrical abuse, but great that he's out of your neighborhood!:happy:


----------



## Shan34

Shotgun Messiah - Free

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg8EYhINphU


----------



## TwilightStarr

imfree said:


> That's great to hear, Sad that someone else is going to be exposed to that guy's electrical abuse, but great that he's out of your neighborhood!:happy:




Yeah I feel bad for the next person he lives by but I am glad he is gone!


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm Blue by Ten Masked Men - a cover version of the original single by Eiffel 65. \m/


----------



## Captain Save

Conjunction Junction, What's Your Function? - Schoolhouse Rock

I've been reading the Childhood memories from the 40 somethings thread.
:happy:


----------



## bonified

Jack White - Love interruption 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fD12wH9En6s


----------



## Adamantoise

Hydrophobia by Demolition Hammer.


----------



## Weirdo890

Canadian Railroad Trilogy - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## MattB

Snapcase- Incarnation


----------



## Weirdo890

The opening titles from Ralph Bakshi's infamous masterpiece _Coonskin_, sung by Scatman Crothers.


----------



## MattB

Just when you think you've hit rock bottom...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Toc1vjADp8k


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Just when you think you've hit rock bottom...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Toc1vjADp8k



If Herb Alpert is still alive, it's because he hasn't heard this yet!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Iko Iko" by Mardi Gras.


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> If Herb Alpert is still alive, it's because he hasn't heard this yet!



Once you get locked into a bad-song-addiction, the tendency is to push it as far as you can...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQlI2gxvF-g


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Once you get locked into a bad-song-addiction, the tendency is to push it as far as you can...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQlI2gxvF-g



I'll raise you this jewel I just found. Hehehe I know Welk had no idea what his duet was singing about!


----------



## bonified

MattB said:


> Just when you think you've hit rock bottom...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Toc1vjADp8k



this one shoulda come with a warning! lol


----------



## willowmoon

My Adidas - Run-D.M.C.

Hell yeah.


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> I'll raise you this jewel I just found. Hehehe I know Welk had no idea what his duet was singing about!



My grandparents used to make us watch Lawrence Welk, I highly doubt they would know what this was about either. A brylcreem coated, polyester nightmare.



bonified said:


> this one shoulda come with a warning! lol



All apologies. I'm swearing off the bad songs for awhile, I think it's costing me IQ points...


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> My grandparents used to make us watch Lawrence Welk, I highly doubt they would know what this was about either. A brylcreem coated, polyester nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> All apologies. I'm swearing off the bad songs for awhile, I think it's costing me IQ points...



On the other hand, Welk could have known EXACTLY what the song was about and pulled the best, ever, gag on the network censors!:doh: A modern spiritual, wow, Lawrence!!! He played a pretty convincing Hippie on one of his episodes, one time, so ya' really never know!:happy:


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> On the other hand, Welk could have known EXACTLY what the song was about and pulled the best, ever, gag on the network censors!:doh: A modern spiritual, wow, Lawrence!!! He played a pretty convincing Hippie on one of his episodes, one time, so ya' really never know!:happy:



I'd love to know if that was the case, but they could've just assumed it was about Jesus...


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> I'd love to know if that was the case, but they could've just assumed it was about Jesus...



We would naturally think Welk assumed, ignorantly, that the song was about Jesus. If Welk did know better, then he perpetrated the best prank against TV bureaucracy of all time! Class Act!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm listening to the air conditioner hum in my school.


----------



## Alicia33

I am listening to the Italobrothers---------Stamp On The Ground :bow:


----------



## Shan34

The Cars - Moving In Stereo


----------



## Adamantoise

'Charred Remains' by Autopsy-from the classic 1989 album 'Severed Survival'.


----------



## miafantastic

"There Goes the Fear" - Doves


----------



## MattB

imfree said:


> We would naturally think Welk assumed, ignorantly, that the song was about Jesus. If Welk did know better, then he perpetrated the best prank against TV bureaucracy of all time! Class Act!!!



http://brewerandshipley.com/Misc/OneTokeWelk.htm

The plot thickens...


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> http://brewerandshipley.com/Misc/OneTokeWelk.htm
> 
> The plot thickens...



We'll probably never know the answer to that one! If Welk knew, then my opinion of him changes from a tone-deaf codger who does bad covers to a brilliant master entertainer!!! Just saying.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*"Dance My Children, Dance"* by *Spiral Rhythm*


----------



## MattB

Rajput and the Sepoy Mutiny- Up Up and Away


----------



## imfree

Blood, Sweat, And Tears(with Al Kooper)-I Love You More Than You'll Ever Know

Woo! Just ordered a Greatest Hits from a seller on ebay who says this vinyl LP came from the estate sale of a record collector who stored his discs upright in a smoke-free, climate-controlled environment!


----------



## nettie

"Calgary" - Bon Iver


----------



## Victoria08

Barton Hollow - The Civil Wars


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Rain, probably one of my favorite sounds


----------



## Victoria08

Bon Iver's cover of "I can't make you love me".
wow.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

"I Should Have Known" Foo Fighters

Song makes me want to cry *every time*. You can tell Dave Grohl poured his soul into this.


----------



## TwilightStarr

More Then Life Itself - Kelly Osbourne


----------



## imfree

rg770Ibanez said:


> Rain, probably one of my favorite sounds



Mine too, even though I don't care for rain. Well, this rain, I do like!


----------



## Surlysomething

I can't help it. V-Day always makes me bust out the upbeat, lovey dovey ones. (I save the teary, forlorn ones for myself)

:blush:

Stars - Simply Red


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Harmony to my Heartbeat - Sally Seltmann

A sweet, simple song.


----------



## LeoGibson

Guy Clark - Dublin Blues


----------



## Captain Save

Exotique - Soul Ballet

It's the sort of song to which one can't openly listen in public places; people will swear you're going to rub one out any minute.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bright Red Violent Sex - Bobaflex 

 Prefect song for Valentine's Day! lol


----------



## Adamantoise

Diplomatic Immunity by Napalm Death.


----------



## Captain Save

Black Woods - Mono

I have at least 34 more tracks by this band in my cue, with more to follow.


----------



## Adamantoise

Artist: Nile
Song: Papyrus Containing the Spell to Preserve It's Possessor Against Attacks From He Who is in the Water.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

No Love - Eminen ft. Lil Wayne

And you can never break my stride
You'll never slow the momentum
At any moment I'm about to blow
You'll never take my pride
Killing the flow; slow venom
And the opponent is getting no mercy
Mark my words
Ain't letting up
Relentless; I smell blood
I don't give a fuck, keep giving 'em hell
Where was you when I fell and needed help up?
You get no love.


----------



## MattB

Katatonia- July


----------



## Shan34

Talking Heads - Take Me to The River


----------



## Adamantoise

Artist: Decapitated
Track: 06 'Spheres of Madness'
Album: 'Nihility' (2002) (Earache Records)


----------



## MattB

Born Against- Janelle


----------



## TwilightStarr

Almost Lover - A Fine Frenzy


----------



## MattB

Bad Brains- Banned In D.C.


----------



## Adamantoise

A Poem About An Old Prison Man by Decapitated.
From 'Organic Hallucinosis' (2006).


----------



## LeoGibson

I felt this one was worth crossposting here too.  One hell of a soulful song by a really good young singer.

Black Dub - Surely


----------



## Weirdo890

Canadian Railroad Trilogy - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Adamantoise

Gallery of Horrors - Putrid Pile.


----------



## AuntHen

We Are Young ~Fun


----------



## Captain Save

DJ Assault - Ass and Titties


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Better Than Nothing - Sarah Jaffe

Such a melancholy song, and it fits my mood and the weather perfectly today.


----------



## MattB

The Band- Tears Of Rage

Love the transition to the chorus. Brilliant.


----------



## MattB

Have nearly a half hour to spare?


----------



## imfree

Got nearly another hour to spare?


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hell's Bells - Cary Ann Hearst


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Shadow of the Moon" by Blackmore's Night.

I'm SO happy I found this band, I'm in absolute heaven!


----------



## willowmoon

"Zombie Ritual" by Death

I was thinking of this song last night when I was playing Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion and ran into a whole of mess of those creepy zombie bastards.


----------



## Deven

Lacuna Coil covering Depeche Mode's Enjoy the Silence


----------



## Captain Save

Maggot Brain - Funkadelic


----------



## Weirdo890

Sf Debris reviews of lost/missing _Doctor Who_ episodes.


----------



## AuntHen

Our Night ~Armik 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2-2J9x566c

Tu me manques tellement...


----------



## MattB

Psychedelic Furs- Love My Way


----------



## Mishty

Bon Iver -Beach Baby


----------



## TwilightStarr

Luxurious - Gwen Stefani


----------



## samuraiscott

Well a few weeks ago it was bands like Pantera and Rollins Band. Now it's Def Leppard's Hysteria album.


----------



## Yakatori

That's my bag; not the genre, per-se, but very good & complete albums like that. Good stuff.


----------



## Gingembre

Alt-J - "Matilda"


----------



## MattB

Alice Cooper- No More Mr. Nice Guy


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Alice Cooper- No More Mr. Nice Guy



I'd be watchin' out for that Reverend Smith, just sayin'!


----------



## supersizebbw

I want to know what love is - Mariah Carey (loved the original but loved mariah's cover too  )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCadlN8fexk&ob=av2e


----------



## supersizebbw

Lego House - Ed Sheeran
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4BLVznuWnU


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Gone Away - Cold


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

The Tragic Truth - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## rellis10

Anything I can sing relatively in time with (in tune doesn't really matter)


----------



## Deven

Depeche Mode- Stripped :wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise

'Dead Cities' by The Exploited.


----------



## CastingPearls

Godzilla - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## imfree

Love it! "Countless people on subway trains scream bug-eyed as he looks in on them."


----------



## MattB

Municipal Waste- Terror Shark


----------



## LeoGibson

In honor of Fat Tuesday, a bit of cajun flare 

Phil Lee w/ Tom Mason - Les Debris, Ils Sont Blancs


----------



## AuntHen

Moonlight Sonata ~Beethoven


----------



## Captain Save

Cosmic Slop - Funkadelic


----------



## MattB

The Clash- Hateful


----------



## TwilightStarr

L.E.S Artistes - Santigold


----------



## Takeshi

"Don't Give In" - Chicane feat. Bryan Adams
http://youtu.be/jl3xdLsNjlg


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Neighborhood 1 (Tunnels) - Arcade Fire

Ah, this band...They get it. Whatever it is.


----------



## willowmoon

Anarchy in the U.K. -- Megadeth

One of the few times where the cover song is better than the original, the energy in this track is much more amped up than the Sex Pistols' version.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_Lebanese Blonde_ by Thievery Corporation


----------



## Jeeshcristina

willowmoon said:


> Anarchy in the U.K. -- Megadeth
> 
> One of the few times where the cover song is better than the original, the energy in this track is much more amped up than the Sex Pistols' version.



Pretty sure I love this!  Such a good song, and a really good cover.


----------



## Adamantoise

New Life by Depeche Mode. I love music from the 80's-I think I kinda missed out considering I was born in 1984...


----------



## Deacone

Jason mraz - I'm yours. 

Off of my wedding playlist


----------



## MattB

Kreator- Voices Of The Dead


----------



## willowmoon

Raining Blood - Slayer

The whole album "Reign in Blood" is definitely Slayer's best, and probably one of the best metal albums ever ... it's perfect from start to finish, no filler tracks whatsoever!


----------



## MattB

willowmoon said:


> Raining Blood - Slayer
> 
> The whole album "Reign in Blood" is definitely Slayer's best, and probably one of the best metal albums ever ... it's perfect from start to finish, no filler tracks whatsoever!



The best part is that it's less than a half an hour for all 10 songs, so it fit perfectly on one side of a 60min cassette back in the day...:bow:


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Deacone said:


> Jason mraz - I'm yours.
> 
> Off of my wedding playlist



This made me "awwww."

Such a sweet song, too.


----------



## Surlysomething

Deacone said:


> Jason mraz - I'm yours.
> 
> Off of my wedding playlist


 

Awwww. I met him when he was first starting out and I was in the music biz. He played for two of us in a quiet boardroom and it was amazing. I love how successful he is now.


----------



## smithnwesson

Renee Fleming performing Dvorák's 'Song to the Moon' from his opera _Rusalka_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1PMzQ8PuCo

I met her on a backstage tour of the Met a couple of years ago and talked to her for while. We found people in the music world that we both knew almost immediately. An incredibly beautiful and intelligent woman.

My girl friend said, "You'd throw me over for her in a second, wouldn't you?"

I said, "No. That's not true. It would take less than a microsecond." 

- Jim


----------



## Deacone

Surlysomething said:


> Awwww. I met him when he was first starting out and I was in the music biz. He played for two of us in a quiet boardroom and it was amazing. I love how successful he is now.



Wow that's awesome! My claim to fame is I knew Soulja Boy...the little arrogant prick he was then, and still is now 

*Young The Giant - Cough Syrup*


----------



## Surlysomething

Deacone said:


> Wow that's awesome! My claim to fame is I knew Soulja Boy...the little arrogant prick he was then, and still is now
> 
> *Young The Giant - Cough Syrup*


 
Haha. They're just people. But some, definitely cooler than others.


----------



## Deacone

I quite agree!  

*Royal Republic - Underwear*


----------



## TwilightStarr

Last Good Day of the Year - Cousteau


----------



## Captain Save

Pee on You - Dave Chappelle


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Pee on You - Dave Chappelle


 
Bahahahahahaha!

Happy Friday!


----------



## willowmoon

"Atomic" by Blondie

One of my favorite bands growing up as a kid. And I had a major crush on Debbie Harry back then. :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Run-Around - Blues Traveler


----------



## imfree

I've had the runaround a buncha' times, but the hook always brought me back!


----------



## Weirdo890

Grey Sky Eyes - Carbon Leaf


----------



## TwilightStarr

Over - Lindsey Lohan

Okay I will completely admit I am ashamed for listening to this song :doh: 
I can't stand Lindsey Lohan but when this sang came out a million years ago she was still a decent person and I loved this song, so it reminds me of a good time in my life and that's the only good reason I have for listening to it now!  lol


----------



## Deven

The Beginning is the End is the Beginning (Watchmen version) by the Smashing Pumpkins

There's 2 versions of this song. One appeared on the Batman and Robin soundtrack, which makes it faster and a little more techno. I first heard this version when Watchmen's preview was playing before The Dark Knight. Watchmen version is 100% better.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Arma-Goddamn-Motherfuckin-Geddon* by *Marilyn Manson*


----------



## Adamantoise

A mixture of Horror Movie Themes on YouTube.

Suspiria by Goblin.
Halloween by John Carpenter.


----------



## imfree

On stylophone and ukelele...


----------



## Adamantoise

Main theme from John Carpenter's 'The Thing' by Ennio Morricone.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Stupid Girl by Garbage. 

Been listening to a lot of The Cranberries and Garbage as of late. Hmm.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Stupid Girl by Garbage.
> 
> Been listening to a lot of The Cranberries and Garbage as of late. Hmm.



Love Garbage! My favorite track was "Only Happy When It Rains." 

Too bad the Cranberries' new album doesn't have really memorable tracks like "Zombie" and "Linger" but hey it's something new at least.


----------



## spiritangel

Gotye of course

Wally really does make really arty amazing clips


----------



## Adamantoise

'Suspiria' theme by Goblin. :bow:


----------



## AuntHen

For Real ~Amel Larrieux

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukIgghtnDjw&feature=related


----------



## MattB

*TV PARTY TONIGHT!!!!*


----------



## TwilightStarr

Save Me - Jana Kramer

I will only be listening to her music for the next 17 hours, since I will be seeing her live tomorrow night


----------



## rellis10

Midnight City - M83

I love this song, the rest of their most recent album not so much but I can't get enough of this one.


----------



## Alicia33

Crash Into me---Dave Matthews Band. I love this song:wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise

Indigenous Pathogen by Malignancy.


----------



## snuggletiger

"The Things We Did Last Summer" by Eydie Gorme`


----------



## AuntHen

Moonwalking ~Late Night Alumni



:happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Common with a J Dilla beat - The Light
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_-qRcHAhzk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Frou Frou
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iHFnjfsyVE


----------



## miafantastic

"Warm and Sunny Days" - The Dears
http://youtu.be/Dbsfs114rTk

"I get so paranoid, I've got to think of warm and sunny days."


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Howe Sounds - Said the Whale

"Yeah I've got love handles, but I cannot handle love."


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeeshcristina said:


> Howe Sounds - Said the Whale
> 
> "Yeah I've got love handles, but I cannot handle love."




I know someone that used to play in that band!


----------



## roundrevelry

Call Your Boys - Iron and Wine


----------



## MattB

David Lindley- Revenge Will Come


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Surlysomething said:


> I know someone that used to play in that band!



That's so awesome! I love them!!!! Canadians have the best music. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeeshcristina said:


> That's so awesome! I love them!!!! Canadians have the best music. I'm so jealous!



We definitely have some good, local talent. 

Check out Dan Mangan if you're so inclined. Love love love him. He's super cute to boot!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Surlysomething said:


> We definitely have some good, local talent.
> 
> Check out Dan Mangan if you're so inclined. Love love love him. He's super cute to boot!



YOU ARE MY NEW BEST FRIEND!!!! So good!!! I'm moving to Canada. And I'm sleeping on your couch. And we're going to go to all the music festivals. I will pay rent in iTunes cards, and sometimes cook.


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeeshcristina said:


> YOU ARE MY NEW BEST FRIEND!!!! So good!!! I'm moving to Canada. And I'm sleeping on your couch. And we're going to go to all the music festivals. I will pay rent in iTunes cards, and sometimes cook.


 

Awww. Thanks! I'm afraid that i'm pretty much at the end of my 'music festivals' days. Haha. I'm almost double your age, kiddo. 

But. I love listening to good music and passing on new finds all the time. Glad you like it.


----------



## rellis10

Dead Man's Suit - Cherry Ghost

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mk--MA5RQw

Not everyone's bag, but I love this song.


----------



## MattB

Working from home with Flintstones Season 5 playing in the background...

"I'm too important to be captured..."


----------



## Jeeshcristina

First Day of My Life - Bright Eyes

"This is the first day of my life, I'm glad I didn't die before I met you."


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Way I Am - Ingrid Michealson


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Scent of a Woman- on TV


----------



## Surlysomething

Common feat. Kanye West - Go (Con-verse remix)

Can't get enough of this track while driving. I loop it. And loop it.
No link though, sorry peeps.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sunshine - Atmosphere


----------



## MattB

Minor Threat- Stand Up


----------



## Captain Save

Everything I can find by Bel Canto.


----------



## willowmoon

The Way I Are - Timbaland


----------



## MattB

Terrorizer- Dead Shall Rise


----------



## imfree

Don't berate me too badly, this guy had one or two of his songs covered by Skynyrd!


----------



## Adamantoise

An interpretation of the theme from 'Cigarette Burns' on piano.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

willowmoon said:


> The Way I Are - Timbaland



Hell yeah!

That is all.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Safe & Sound - Taylor Swift


----------



## willowmoon

Box Full O' Honey - Duran Duran


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Jungle- Emma Louise

I can't get enough of this song! Has an Ellie Goulding feel to it.


----------



## Proner

Est ce que c'est ça? - M


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme from '28 Days Later'/'Beetlejuice'.


----------



## MattB

Tad- Wood Goblins


----------



## Proner

La Seine  - M and Vanessa Paradis.

Nothing better to start the day


----------



## Adamantoise

The Code Is Red...Long Live the Code by Napalm Death. From 'The Code Is Red...Long Live the Code' (2005).


----------



## TwilightStarr

Changes - Kelly Osbourne & Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## MattB

Sepultura- Hungry


----------



## Halie

Rolling Stones - Get Off My Cloud


----------



## Deven

Bush - Greedy Fly


----------



## Adamantoise

MattB said:


> Sepultura- Hungry



Nice!

Currently I've been listening to a custom 80's CD-_Brilliant Mind_ by _Furniture_.


----------



## Deacone

Skrillex - Bangarang


----------



## willowmoon

Pretty Vegas - INXS

It was hard to picture INXS without Michael Hutchence ... but J.D. Fortune hit it out of the f**king park with this song.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

1957 -Milo Greene


----------



## bonified

SBTRKT - Wildfire


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-LEiOzXHWM

My poor neighbours.


----------



## MattB

Jefferson Airplane- Blues From An Airplane

Not depressed, just love the song...


----------



## LeoGibson

Tupac Shakur - Dear Mama


----------



## AuntHen

Dis Moi 

Britty Boy

~BB Brunes


----------



## Deacone

Ben L'Oncle Soul - Seven Nation Army


----------



## MattB

Iron Maiden- Wrathchild

(With Di'Anno...)


----------



## Surlysomething

This song has lived in my heart from the moment I heard it. There are many versions, but this one is perfect. Delicate and lush.


You Go To My Head

1957 - Louis Armstrong + Oscar Peterson


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sorrowing Man - City and Colour


----------



## Adamantoise

Hoots Mon by Lord Rockingham's XI.


----------



## samuraiscott

Drowning Pool~Let the Bodies Hit the Floor


----------



## MattB

Bauhaus- Bela Lugosi's Dead


----------



## AuntHen

The Middle ~Jimmy Eat World


*this song always perks me up


----------



## Surlysomething

_And I can't be holding on
To what you got
When all you got is hurt...
_



U2 - One
​


----------



## imaginarydiva21

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2fOum_KWQU

Ed Sheeran -Drunk :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon

Transformers: The Movie (Theme Song) performed by Lion

I remember when people were adamant that the song was performed by the band *White Lion* (of songs like "Wait" and "When the Children Cry" fame).


----------



## Deven

Zydrate Anatomy - Repo! The Genetic Opera Soundtrack


----------



## MattB

The Black Dahlia Murder- Nocturnal


----------



## bigpapi4u

Adele 21 album i love her lol


----------



## TwilightStarr

Too Close - Alex Clare


----------



## Halie

Ritual Union by Little Dragon... love 'em


----------



## MattB

Antischism- End Of Time


----------



## Adamantoise

Don't Mess With Doctor Dream by Thompson Twins.


----------



## CastingPearls

Try Again ~ Keane


----------



## Fattitude1

New York State of Mind~ Billy Joel


----------



## samuraiscott

Saints of Los Angeles~Motley Crue


----------



## bigpapi4u

Hurt-johnny cash


----------



## CastingPearls

Is This Real - Lisa Hall


----------



## bigpapi4u

Rock of ages-def leppard


----------



## MattB

The Haunted- Hollow Ground


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Where I Sleep- Emeli Sande

Such a pretty little love song.


----------



## TwilightStarr

No Last Call - Full Blown Chaos


----------



## bonified

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErYAGQZs8e0

Pharaohs' by SBTRKT, featuring Roses Gabor

Day off, sun is out, lovely brekky sesh, washing all my new sheets cos i have a new king size bed coming Saturday yaya!


----------



## Adamantoise

Booty Butt Cheeks by Thugnificent (Carl Jones). I've been listening to a lot of stuff by Japan recently, as well as other 80's music that I'm hooked on at the moment.


----------



## imfree

I'm listening to VLF S'ferics from all this lightning.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Stepping Stone - Duffy


----------



## balletguy

key west time by howard livenston


----------



## Surlysomething

Such a gorgeous song.

Let It Be Me - Ray Lamontagne






it will always be for you :blush:


----------



## Fattitude1

3 Dog Nights~ 20 greatest
repeats on Out In The Country


----------



## bigpapi4u

crank it up-david guetta


----------



## Deacone

Princess of China - Coldplay & Rihanna


----------



## willowmoon

"Too Shy" by Kajagoogoo

Produced by Nick Rhodes of Duran Duran fame, I've always loved this song, especially with all of the slap & pop on the bass in this song. If you play bass, you know what I mean.


----------



## Surlysomething

Keep Your Head Up - Ben Howard

I've had a portion of this lyric as my sig for a few weeks. Thought I would share the song as it's really great.

Have a listen.

This one's for you, Laura.


----------



## Surlysomething

willowmoon said:


> "Too Shy" by Kajagoogoo
> 
> Produced by Nick Rhodes of Duran Duran fame, I've always loved this song, especially with all of the slap & pop on the bass in this song. If you play bass, you know what I mean.


 

I'm not wearing nearly enough electric blue mascara for this song.


----------



## Adamantoise

Boneyard by Impetigo. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Fattitude1

I'll Fly Away~ Wynonna


----------



## Surlysomething

Rock Out With Your COCK Out!


Sixteen Candles - Jack White 

View attachment 66Gibson_GA20RVT_Minuteman.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

That's What You Get - Paramore


----------



## Adamantoise

Fuel For Hatred by Satyricon.


----------



## MattB

Slayer-Criminally Insane

Love the oldies...:bow:


----------



## bigpapi4u

http://youtu.be/qXVgH1w9Qukpour some sugar on me-def leppard


----------



## bigpapi4u

http://youtu.be/9kD8sxIjVuc ac/dc shoot to thrill


----------



## Fattitude1

Yesterday's Gone~ Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MattB

Vader- Dark Age


----------



## TwilightStarr

Drive - Incubus


----------



## bigpapi4u

Adele-rolling in the deep


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've been switching between three songs by three different bands for like, a week now. 

Loreley by Blackmore's Night
Pumped Up Kicks by Foster The People
Electric Feel by MGMT


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Colours - Skizzy Mars

Love this kid. He samples the Grouplove song by the same name, and I quite enjoy the results!


----------



## bigpapi4u

Stary eyes-ellie goulding .i feel like she is singing that song to me lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Love Song - Elton John


----------



## imfree

Ich bin Eisenmann!


----------



## TwilightStarr

MOURNING AFTERMATH - Sage Francis


----------



## bigpapi4u

Avicii-my feelings


----------



## bigpapi4u

Skrillex-ruffneck


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sunshine - Atmosphere


----------



## Victoria08

Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## TwilightStarr

Who are you when I'm not looking - Blake Shelton


----------



## Jeeshcristina

This version of Neighborhood #2 (Laika) - Arcade Fire

Man, this makes me wanna dance and take on the world! I'd be hard pressed to find something better than Arcade Fire live.


----------



## AuntHen

Across the Ocean ~Azure Ray


----------



## TwilightStarr

Turning Tables - Adele


----------



## Shan34

Feist - So Sorry


----------



## Surlysomething

Bombay Bicycle Club - Shuffle

Such a cool band and i'm stoked that they're finally getting played a lot. I know their manager!


----------



## Adamantoise

Tearing Away by Sadist.


----------



## misspenguin

BLUE by BIGBANG


----------



## CastingPearls

Answer - Sarah Mclachlan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM9m-Da31gA&feature=share


----------



## misspenguin

Walking Dead by DJ Z-Trip featuring Chester Bennington of Linkin Park


----------



## zander86

Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know


----------



## Adamantoise

'Dead By Dawn' by Deicide.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Day-O/The Banana Boat Song by Harry Belafonte (sp?)
[This is according to the site I'm listening to it so it may or may not be correct? xD]


----------



## bigpapi4u

No beef- afrojack


----------



## bigpapi4u

Turn up the music-chris brown


----------



## balletguy

Ballad of Billy the Kid=Billy Joel


----------



## MRdobolina

neutral milk hotel - in the aeroplane over the sea (album)


----------



## balletguy

Pretty good at drinking beer by billy curington


----------



## miafantastic

"A Candle's Fire" - Beirut 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqtDIeJW0ss&feature=relmfu


----------



## MRdobolina

a$ap rocky - trilla


----------



## TwilightStarr

Crack Pipes - Sage Francis


----------



## balletguy

Friend of the devil=greatfull dead


----------



## AuntHen

Give A Little More ~Maroon 5


----------



## Sweetie

Gotye - Hearts A Mess

http://youtu.be/rvbSiQZfACQ


----------



## Voyager

Murder City Devils - I Drank The Wine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9nR9DUUBJo


----------



## MattB

Morbid Angel- Maze Of Torment


----------



## imfree

Meat Loaf-For Cryin' Out Loud, my own record, deep-groove cleaned, on You Tube.:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

How to Save a Life - The Fray


----------



## CastingPearls

MRdobolina said:


> neutral milk hotel - in the aeroplane over the sea (album)


Great album! Holland 1945 is my favorite track.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

CastingPearls said:


> Great album! Holland 1945 is my favorite track.



Oh man, me too!!!! That is one of my top five albums of all time. I love Communist Daughter too. Ahhhhhh, so many cool points for youuuuuu


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Live Session - Bon Iver

If you have 25 free minutes, I really highly recommend this!! Stripped down and lovely.


----------



## bigpapi4u

moar ghost-deamau5


----------



## bigpapi4u

arisen-armin van buuren


----------



## imfree

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Simple Man, from Deep-Groove Cleaned vinyl, played on a line-up of my best gear, this time!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Blame it on Me - Maria Mena


----------



## Captain Save

New World in my View - King Britt


----------



## bigpapi4u

ottis-jay z


----------



## balletguy

Livin on Key West Time-Howard Livenston and Mile Marker 24


----------



## bigpapi4u

chicago-hard yo say im sorry


----------



## AuntHen

And I Love Him ~Diana Panton 



yes I sure do. :wubu:


----------



## balletguy

Thank God Im a country boy=john denver..rip


----------



## CastingPearls

Three Little Birds - Bob Marley


----------



## Adamantoise

The Undead Will Feast by Cannibal Corpse - quite fitting as I'm watching Night of the Living Dead...


----------



## Isa

Can't Let My Luv Go - Alison Hinds & Shaggy

....now I want to dance...


----------



## bigpapi4u

love dont let me go -chris willis


----------



## Adamantoise

Once Upon the Cross by Deicide.


----------



## MattB

Iron Maiden- Another Life


----------



## CastingPearls

Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.


----------



## bigpapi4u

dare-gorillaz

Sent from my SAMSUNG INFUSE 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## willowmoon

Breakfast Club - Right On Track

Okay, a VERY odd video ... but a great slice of 80's music! And I love the bass on this as well !!! :bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## TwilightStarr

If it hadn't been for love - The Steeldrivers


----------



## CastingPearls

Send Me On My Way - Rusted Root


----------



## Cynthia

I heard this today for the first time. Hey, who wouldn't love a song with a lot of Queen, a little bit of Slash, some Aerosmith, and a chorus like this?

"That's the biggest black *ss I've ever seen, and I like it, I like it...."
*Foxy Shazam - "I Like It"*​


----------



## bigpapi4u

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAbokV76tkU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
big bang-fantastic baby


----------



## Adamantoise

Trifixion by Deicide.


----------



## willowmoon

Listening to episodes of "Thundercats" in the background ....


----------



## TwilightStarr

Nice & Slow - Usher


----------



## balletguy

life in a beach town-mark mulligan


----------



## bigpapi4u

Someone like you -adele


----------



## balletguy

The ballad of billy the kid=billy joel


----------



## bigpapi4u

tenacious d-kickcapoo http://youtu.be/kVbbtuJfgIc


----------



## Adamantoise

Revocate the Agitator by Deicide.


----------



## Sweetie

Feel So Close - Calvin Harris

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XQLDF9tjNQ


----------



## bigpapi4u

Sweetie said:


> Feel So Close - Calvin Harris
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XQLDF9tjNQ



I love that song


----------



## CastingPearls

Haven't Met You Yet - Michael Buble'


----------



## TwilightStarr

On Fire - Sebadoh


----------



## Shan34

Into the Mystic - Van Morrison


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Only Exception - Paramore


----------



## balletguy

Lone Palm=Jimmy buffett


----------



## MattB

Anthrax- Among The Living


----------



## imfree

Shan34 said:


> Into the Mystic - Van Morrison



Van Morrison is great!


----------



## imfree

Jimmy Buffett-Jamaica Mistaica


----------



## TwilightStarr

Where I Stood - Missy Higgins 

and up next is

Simple Kind of Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## penguin

Someone Like You - Adele


----------



## TwilightStarr

It's like Romeo and Juliet - Silk E. Fyne

oh yeah kickin it old school!! LMAO!!


----------



## J_Underscore

Invincible - OK Go

Was actually looking for another band's song called 'Invincible' as well, but found this and it's quite good


----------



## Adamantoise

Hersham Boys by Sham 69.


----------



## CastingPearls

Closer to You - The Wallflowers


----------



## Mathias

Nothing in this world- Keke Wyatt and Avant


----------



## Captain Save

Meltdown - Lisa Gerrard and Peter Bourke, from _The Insider_ soundtrack


----------



## TwilightStarr

Whiskey - Jana Kramer


----------



## AuntHen

February ~Daniela Andrade


"...you're the river flowing right under my skin, you melt me down to nothing and break through the ice i'd built in...":wubu:


----------



## MattB

Nile- Kem Khefa Kheshef


----------



## CastingPearls

The Difference - The Wallflowers


----------



## bigpapi4u

I feel retro today. 
pointer sisters-automatic


----------



## balletguy

It's about Time by Mark Mulligan....(if you are burned out working 10-12 hours a day take a listen to this song).


----------



## TwilightStarr

Pin Up - Evans Blue


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Beatles - Octopus's Garden

It's my dads favorite song (mine too!) and I've been listening to it a lot these past few days.


----------



## swinglifeaway

No Way Down by The Shins - www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J34xwZq0qg

I'm really liking the whole album actually. It's pretty catchy and upbeat and good for some summer driving


----------



## Adamantoise

Forever Hate You by Deicide.


----------



## MattB

Cannibal Corpse- Murder Worship

Anything loud to avoid the postgame show on the radio...


----------



## TwilightStarr

One Thing - Finger 11


----------



## CastingPearls

Slow - Rumer


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Beatles - Think For Yourself (Remastered)


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> The Beatles - Think For Yourself (Remastered)



Ya' know, YPP, you post so much great music in this thread that you could be known as "Your Rock Princess"! Just saying, as one who appreciates.:happy:


----------



## bigpapi4u

someone like you-adele


----------



## Your Plump Princess

imfree said:


> Ya' know, YPP, you post so much great music in this thread that you could be known as "Your Rock Princess"! Just saying, as one who appreciates.:happy:


I can't rep you, But D'awww thanks! 

Oh! Are you a fan of The Monkees? 
( Relevant only because I was listening to this song as I came back in the thread Last Train To Clarksville


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> I can't rep you, But D'awww thanks!
> 
> Oh! Are you a fan of The Monkees?
> ( Relevant only because I was listening to this song as I came back in the thread Last Train To Clarksville



They're OK & I have their Greatest Hits on vinyl, that I bought in the late 70's.
"Words", "Stepping Stone",, "Valleri" and "Daydream Believer" are some of my faves by them.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Picked up Shinedown's new cd this past weekend, Amaryllis, and like it...


----------



## Saoirse

My favoritist singer/songerwriter/person on this planet. He is beyond amazing.

Ray LaMontagne

-Trouble
-You Are The Best Thing
and my personal favorite (and my wedding song, should I ever get hitched)
-Let It Be Me


----------



## TwilightStarr

Round in Love - Dwight & Nicole


----------



## AuntHen

Baby I'm-A Want You ~Bread


----------



## imfree

fat9276 said:


> Baby I'm-A Want You ~Bread



Aaaaah, yes!!! That David Gates is an amazing vocalist.


----------



## MattB

The Raveonettes- Hallucinations


----------



## CastingPearls

How You Survived The War - The Weepies


----------



## Adamantoise

Oblivious To Evil by Deicide.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Pink Floyd-Wish You Were Here


----------



## TwilightStarr

Your Ex-Lover is Dead - Stars


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLnxRWKAX48&feature=player_embedded#!
Gabriel and Dresden - Tracking Treasure Down
Green Eyed Fairy got me addicted to this one. lol


----------



## bigpapi4u

swedish house mafia-greyhound


----------



## willowmoon

Winter's Call - Badlands

Very Led Zep-like ... which is probably why I like it.


----------



## bigpapi4u

breaking a sweat-skrillex


----------



## Surlysomething

Hayloft - Mother Mother

I freakin' love this band so much!

:bow::bow:


----------



## MattB

The Clash- Safe European Home


----------



## TwilightStarr

Regulate - Warren G & Nate Dogg


----------



## bigpapi4u

skrillex-kioto


----------



## Mishty

Emotional Weather Report - Tom Waits


----------



## Captain Save

Alex Clare - Too Close

Okay, I confess it's just a commercial for Internet Explorer 9; I'm watching Law and Order at work.
:happy:

DOINKDOINK!


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson

Ether Orchid, really messed up avant-garde/psychedelic instrumentals http://etherorchidmusic.bandcamp.com/
shameless self promotion


----------



## Captain Save

Seven Years of Good Luck - Joe Sample


----------



## bigpapi4u

party rock anthem-lmfao


----------



## BBWbonnie

I was just listening to the music my sister was playing, dirty dancing soundtrack


----------



## willowmoon

"Fireflies" by Owl City

I know a lot of people hate this song, but I've always liked it. Of course all of the retro type stuff in the video enhances my love for this song.


----------



## Adamantoise

_Beat Up the Mods_ by _Peter and the Test Tube Babies_.


----------



## AuntHen

georgy porgy ~toto


this song is so groovy to dance to... I love this band... 99 is also awesome


----------



## MattB

Terrorizer- Corporation Pull-In


----------



## willowmoon

fat9276 said:


> georgy porgy ~toto
> 
> 
> this song is so groovy to dance to... I love this band... 99 is also awesome



Love me some Toto as well! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## AuntHen

Take Me Now ~The Cars



Ben Orr's voice...sighhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mishty

The Guess Who - These Eyes

on...repeat :blush:


----------



## pegz

Turn The Page ~ Bob Seger


----------



## imfree

Mishty said:


> The Guess Who - These Eyes
> 
> on...repeat :blush:





pegz said:


> Turn The Page ~ Bob Seger



Links to two fine ones!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Decode - Paramore


----------



## MattB

Dag Nasty- Under Your Influence


----------



## bonified

Conflict over Sly & the family stones original, the red hot chili peppers cover from my youth, or this wonderous womans rendition, that won out for this post. 

Rare that a song can be covered and that I like others versions nearly as much as the original. 

Etta James - If you want me to stay. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whCEw7JGfYI&feature=related


----------



## pegz

Rock You Like A Hurricane ~ Scorpions


----------



## Adamantoise

Anoxi by Diagnose Lebensgefahr.


----------



## MattB

Celtic Frost- Jewel Throne


----------



## BBWbonnie

Reason- Secret Garden ost


----------



## Saoirse

This is a hymn. A Jesus-y song. I am not Christian, Im not any religion. But this song makes my soul shine. :blush:

Joe Mullins & The Radio Ramblers- Rock Of Ages


Helps that they sing SO INCREDIBLY AMAZING.


----------



## Yakatori

Mishty said:


> "_The Guess Who - These Eyes
> 
> on...repeat :blush:_"


Heh-heh.


----------



## Shan34

Cat Stevens - Father and Son


----------



## AuntHen

My Heart with You ~ The Rescues


----------



## Adamantoise

_Forever Hate You_ by _Deicide_.


----------



## Captain Save

The Bourne Supremacy Original Soundtrack, on repeat.


----------



## MattB

The Who- Armenia City In The Sky


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Lonely - Christina Perri

I am so excited to see her live tomorrow night!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Predator by Vader. ,\m/


----------



## Captain Save

The Heavy

A nice long marathon of their music.


----------



## pegz

Hate Me ~ Blue October


----------



## BBWbonnie

Shinee- Lucifer


----------



## TwilightStarr

All Around Me - Flyleaf


----------



## imfree

Listening and watching Freebird Movie on You Tube. Sound is good & movie is great


----------



## The Fat Man

Tenacious D's new album. Rise of the Fenix.

The D has returned to rare form. Rocket sauce baby, rocket sauce.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I Miss The Misery - Halestorm

I picked up their new cd at the concert and I love it!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Crack Pipes - Sage Francis

I have always hated the title of the song because it makes me sad but it's an amazing song that sadly I relate to way too much!


----------



## Weirdo890

The Red Green Show on YouTube.


----------



## MattB

October Tide- Blue Gallery


----------



## AuntHen

Woman In Love ~Barbra Streisand


----------



## imfree

Barbara Streisand-Hands Off The Man (Flim Flam Man)


----------



## MattB

Cradle Of Filth- Nymphetamine Fix


----------



## Weirdo890

YouTube and the sound of the dryer.


----------



## SD007

Bonobo!

Lots of Bonobo.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Keep Your Head Up - Ben Howard

Some nights I need music to make it through. This one keeps me hopeful.


----------



## gunther

The Lazy Cowgirls - "Drugs"

One of America's greatest rock 'n' roll bands. 

http://youtu.be/YCJEl8HaN2o


----------



## Captain Save

Neon Indian - Polish Girl

Next will be Glen Washington - Free up the Vibes


----------



## Weirdo890

Mickey's Son and Daughter - Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band


----------



## MattB

Del Shannon- Hats Off To Larry

Way To Go Larry!


----------



## CastingPearls

Silent All These Years - Tori Amos


----------



## TwilightStarr

Never Let Me Go - Florence + The Machine


----------



## Victoria08

Breath of Life - Florence + The Machine.


----------



## Weirdo890

Simon and Garfunkel's Greatest Hits


----------



## gunther

MattB said:


> Del Shannon- Hats Off To Larry
> 
> Way To Go Larry!



Great tune. I should look into getting a Del Shannon anthology.


----------



## gunther

DMZ - "Mighty Idy"

http://youtu.be/k8Bq_4vKUZs


----------



## Weirdo890

Block of Wood - Carbon Leaf


----------



## MattB

gunther said:


> Great tune. I should look into getting a Del Shannon anthology.



Highly recommended, everyone knows Runaway but his other stuff is just as rockin'...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Xxwi18590


----------



## imfree

MattB said:


> Highly recommended, everyone knows Runaway but his other stuff is just as rockin'...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Xxwi18590



I forgot that one and didn't even know Dell did it. Great song!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sunshine - Atmosphere


----------



## gunther

MattB said:


> Highly recommended, everyone knows Runaway but his other stuff is just as rockin'...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Xxwi18590



Ace! I could see myself putting this on a mixed CD in the future.


----------



## MattB

Supposed to be tracking bass for my latest face-melting metal spectacular, but I'm lost in a sea of minor chords and harpsichords tonight...

Kinks- Rosie Won't You Please Come Home


----------



## Weirdo890

_The Red Green Show_ on YouTube.


----------



## willowmoon

"Leprosy" by the band Death

Classic Chuck.


----------



## Adamantoise

Into the Valley by The Skids.


----------



## Shan34

School - Supertramp


----------



## CGL1978

Boondox- seven


----------



## AuntHen

I've Seen All Good People ~Yes


"... don't surround yourself with yourself..." such an awesome lyric


----------



## balletguy

good to be me...unckel Kracker and Kidd Rock


----------



## Captain Save

Beautiful - Mandalay


----------



## gunther

Adamantoise said:


> Into the Valley by The Skids.



Great song. Ditto the rest of the Scared To Dance album.


----------



## gunther

Teenage Fanclub - "Everything Flows"

http://youtu.be/ctYYFETItUc


----------



## TwilightStarr

Oxygen - Colbie Caillat


----------



## Weirdo890

_Kind of Blue_ by Miles Davis


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- The Eleven


----------



## Adamantoise

Standing in the Flames by Deicide.


----------



## Captain Save

Whipping Post - the Allman Brothers


----------



## AuntHen

Violin concerto in E minor ~Vivaldi

*my favorite composer* *my favorite music era-- Baroque*


----------



## gunther

The Rolling Stones - "Summer Romance"

This made the summertime mix I finished today.

http://youtu.be/tp5onz4dW04


----------



## CastingPearls

Gotta Have You - The Weepies


----------



## MattB

Hate Eternal- Lake Ablaze


----------



## Saoirse

Lenka- Maybe I Love You

Im going to learn it on my ukulele and play it for the one I love. I think he'll be impressed. :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

Radiodrome. It's a cool internet podcast show, talking about all sorts of cult films, TV shows, etc.


----------



## gunther

The Barracudas - "Summer Fun"

Another track from my summer comp.

http://youtu.be/5oQIbCbQuBg


----------



## Surlysomething

Romance in the Dark - Dinah Washington



:wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

A Bad Goodbye - Clint Black and Wynonna Judd


----------



## Adamantoise

I Will Smoke You by Cannabis Corpse.


----------



## Weirdo890

Jim Croce's Greatest Hits


----------



## miafantastic

The Ting Tings - Help

New album is so good, so is the new Santigold. They make a great summer tag team.


----------



## pegz

Under The Bridge ~ Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## imfree

pegz said:


> Under The Bridge ~ Red Hot Chili Peppers



Great song!


----------



## AuntHen

Untouched ~The Veronicas


----------



## Shan34

Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen) - Baz Luhrmann

Such great advise! Care to listen? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ7AzBIJoI


----------



## Adamantoise

'Defection' by Dead Dred. Drum 'n Bass.


----------



## MattB

Emperor- Thus Spake The Nightspirit


----------



## gunther

Fetchin' Bones - "Love Crushing"

http://youtu.be/igwhzOSSoAI


----------



## Yakatori

Weirdo890 said:


> Jim Croce's Greatest Hits


Kind of an interesting guy, to me, as it would've been great to see him develop a little further as an artist. One of my favorites of his: A Long Time Ago. I also like that particular video as it features a photo of him which really brings out his...I dunno...would you call it a "Gene Shalit" quality?


----------



## bigpapi4u

dj fresh-gold dust(flux pavillion remix)


----------



## J34

Adamantoise said:


> I Will Smoke You by Cannabis Corpse.



Ah good choice, I will raise you: Funeralopolis by Electric Wizard


----------



## Surlysomething

Is She Really Going Out With Him? - Joe Jackson


:bow:


----------



## The Fat Man

The Decemberists latest album.


----------



## imfree

Thanks for reminding me, Surly. Oh my!, these guys are great, live!

Joe Jackson (Live in Tokyo 1986) You Can't Get What You Want


----------



## Shan34

Let's Go Crazy - Prince & The Revolution


----------



## CAMellie

I'm listening to my amazingly talented dad. Go take a listen


----------



## Adamantoise

Release the Bells by Sounds of Life, remixed by Wax Doctor.


----------



## LeoGibson

Winning - Santana


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Winning - Santana




That's my favourite Santana song! :bow::bow:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Last Good Day of the Year - Cousteau


Seriously if you've never heard them go listen to them IMMEDIATELY!!


----------



## Adamantoise

The Pussy by Codename John (alias Grooverider).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Days Go By by Dirty Vegas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMfGqRUyrWw&feature=related


----------



## LeoGibson

Sam Stone - John Prine


----------



## imfree

LeoGibson said:


> Sam Stone - John Prine



Back in the 70's a friend of mine started a parody of this one and his had a line that went, "There's a hole in daddy's car where all the money goes"!


----------



## MattB

I am listening to something that always makes me happy.


----------



## Shan34

Devil Woman - Cliff Richard


----------



## samuraiscott

Slash's Snakepit-Meanbone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avLRqD478xo

The Rembrandts-Just The Way It Is
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmjQVoHrXe0


----------



## kaylaisamachine

It's Good To See You Again - Scott Alan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tc0QgBRlyY 

Home - Phillip Phillips 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMh4gQATk3E

I've discovered these two songs recently, and I can't stop listening to them.


----------



## LeoGibson

Lunatic Fringe - Red Rider


----------



## imfree

LeoGibson said:


> Lunatic Fringe - Red Rider



I was going to give you some DoppleRep for that great song, but that &)(#*%#@@!!! Repper is still charging from the last time I fired one at you!


----------



## willowmoon

"Some Like It Hot" by The Power Station

Seemed appropriate.


----------



## imfree

It's A Beautiful Day-White Bird


Closed circuit to M2M. That "USMC Colonel on the back of this album" answer I was looking for a couple years ago was USMC Ret Col. John Walker, their manager. 

View attachment It's A Beaut...front wb lg.jpg


View attachment It's A Beaut...wb lg.jpg


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> It's A Beautiful Day-White Bird
> 
> 
> ...snipped...



It's the first vinyl play video I did on You Tube.


----------



## Deacone

Steel Panther - Tomorrow Night


----------



## The Fat Man

I'm rediscovering my love for metal. Clutch, Mastodon, CKY, Iron Maiden, Pantera... a nice departure from my usual laid back indie songwriters.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Cure My Tragedy - COLD


----------



## AuntHen

Buttons ~The Pussycat Dolls


----------



## LeoGibson

imfree said:


> I was going to give you some DoppleRep for that great song, but that &)(#*%#@@!!! Repper is still charging from the last time I fired one at you!



No worries  I appreciate the thought. Funny thing is that guy also had a hit in '92 with the song Life Is A Highway. It was massive and he is a pretty big deal in Canada my friends up there tell me, however he could go weeks down here without being noticed. Last I heard he had a winter place not too far from where I grew up, not too far from Austin.


----------



## Adamantoise

Disincarnated by Gorguts. I have taken a shine to this band recently-hopefully I can get hold of the album soon. ,\m/


----------



## gunther

Be My Doppelganger - "Evening News"

http://youtu.be/2FAeJWLkUu8


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

To the radio for the first time. 90.3 KEXP Seattle. It's a craxy awesome station. Listen online at KEXP.org


----------



## MattB

Adamantoise said:


> Disincarnated by Gorguts. I have taken a shine to this band recently-hopefully I can get hold of the album soon. ,\m/



Yeah!! They've been around forever. When I was 17 I played bass in a hardcore band and we opened up for them at a gig in my hometown. I know a buddy of mine has it on VHS somewhere... They were killer that night too, gig was in '91 or so. If I recall correctly, they only had a demo tape out at the time.


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Screams of the Undead - Demon Hunter (don't get the wrong idea, they are a Christian rock band)


----------



## minerva

Anais Mitchell ft. Justin Vernon - If It's True  from Hadestown.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Pink Floyd-Dogs


----------



## TwilightStarr

Eyes on Fire - Blue Foundation


----------



## adam

Whatever happens to be playing in my head. It could be almost anything, but most often something from the likes of Journey, George Strait, or Pink Floyd, or AC/DC, or Gretchen Wilson or Ramones, or Prince, or Heart or Metalica, or Jewel, or Offspring, or Aerosmith, or Madona, ect ect. Country, classic rock, grunge, 80's metal, pop, and classical...all in my head, as well as theme songs from TV shows like Barney Miller, One Day At A Time, Jeffersons, Dukes of Hazzard, Doctor Who and so on.


----------



## Adamantoise

MattB said:


> Yeah!! They've been around forever. When I was 17 I played bass in a hardcore band and we opened up for them at a gig in my hometown. I know a buddy of mine has it on VHS somewhere... They were killer that night too, gig was in '91 or so. If I recall correctly, they only had a demo tape out at the time.



That's incredible, Matt!  :bow: It's kinda sad that I'm only just hearing of these brilliant bands-I guess I was born in the worng place at the wrong time...


----------



## Victoria08

R.I.P. - Rita Ora + Tinie Tempah.
I heard it on the radio today and it's been stuck in my head ever since. Also, Rita Ora is _gorgeous_.


----------



## Victoria08

Too Close - Alex Clare


----------



## ClashCityRocker

my last.fm station is on this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK3jXYn5vM4

great first thing in the morning! :eat1:


----------



## MattB

Adamantoise said:


> That's incredible, Matt!  :bow: It's kinda sad that I'm only just hearing of these brilliant bands-I guess I was born in the worng place at the wrong time...



I grew up an hour from Montreal. Ontario/Quebec at that time had some legendary bands at their peak- Voivod and DBC from Montreal, and Toronto had Sacrifice and Razor. It was common for crappy hardcore bands to open those gigs... Quebec bands like Gorguts and Voivod had the 'technical' thrash/death thing down before anyone else did.

I missed more awesome gigs than I saw (lack of $$), but I did get to see Corrosion of Conformity in Ottawa ('90) before they went all out metal. Great show, did a stage dive during "Happily Ever After" and fell through the crowd to the floor and landed right on my lower back. Good Times! :doh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mgPnnTnjUo


----------



## Adamantoise

Considered Dead - Gorguts. From 1991 album 'Considered Dead'. :bow:


----------



## Captain Save

When the Levee Breaks - Led Zeppelin

My inner perv is imagining a woman's full and luscious bod in cutoff demin shorts grinding her hips to this song, hips rolling, ass slowly moving up and down, sloping belly shifting and jiggling across the front of her, legs moving in time with the beat, and soft rain falling from the ceiling as the words ring out from the loudspeaker; oh, the way she moves...

I can't do this at work; time to hit the stash of junk food.
:doh:


----------



## Captain Save

Double post...


----------



## Captain Save

Good grief...
:doh:


----------



## imfree

Here are a couple editions of my Deep Groove Record Cleaning video. You can see my deep groove cleaning method demonstrated or skip the technodrivel and go near the end of each 30+ minute program to get to the songs.

1) Magic Carpet Ride turned out to be owned by WMG, was blocked worldwide, and I deleted it.

2) Simon and Garfunkle-The Sounds of Silence, except for Germany, plays worldwide.

3) Al Martino-The Exodus Song, turned out to have the best .wav wavwform playback and is available worldwide.

Pictured is dust removed from a "clean" record. 

View attachment DGC lifted dust wb lg.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

I Wish You Were Here - Incubus


----------



## bigpapi4u

thunderstruck-ac/dc


----------



## MattB

Voivod- Ripping Headaches

Bought it on vinyl when I was 14 or so, still have it too. You will get a headache from listening to it. Banzai!

Edit- Just wanted to note that this came off the "RRRROOOOAAARRR!!!!" album...

Edit#2- Lest you think Canada is all about grinding metal, unfortunately we are also known for *THIS* which has been stuck in my head all day. Any Canucks over 35 or so, do NOT click the link. I know you'll have some sort of tormented memory of it...


----------



## rellis10

The new Linkin Park album, Living Things. And I hate to say it but I'm pretty underwhelmed by it. Might just be me but there's nothing special in it, it's all kinda... ordinary.

EDIT: Ok, the track 'Powerless' is pretty good, but otherwise disappointed.


----------



## Adamantoise

The Strangulation Chair by Cannibal Corpse. It might just be me, but I detect a bit of 'Unleashing the Bloodthirsty' in this song - not that it's a bad thing, of course.


----------



## Shan34

Reeling In The Years - Steely Dan


----------



## willowmoon

The buffing sounds of resurfacing video game discs, it's a beauty to behold, lol.


----------



## Adamantoise

Everybody Loves a Filter by FatboySlim - a great remix,in my opinion. :bow:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Late at Night - Buffalo Tom


----------



## samuraiscott

Whitesnake~Girl


----------



## imfree

The Moody Blues-When You're a Free Man, sorry, those bastards at You Tube blocked mine in over 230 countries when I attempted to share mine from 30+ year vintage vinyl!


----------



## MattB

Vader- Frozen Paths


----------



## LeoGibson

I know you true metal connoisseur's will probably smirk at this one, I freely admit that it is not good metal, but dammit there's something about this one that makes me smile. 

Texas Hippie Coalition - Pissed Off And Mad About It


----------



## Victoria08

I'll be your lover, too - Van Morrison
One of my all time favourites


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

thisone makes me smile in the morning!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahYzHvSWaWA

Gabriel Ananda - Während die anderen den Müll rausbrachten


----------



## AuntHen

the sounds of thunder and rain outside  makes me feel cozy inside


----------



## TwilightStarr

Leave out all the rest - Linkin Park


----------



## CastingPearls

Playing for Keeps - Elle King


----------



## AuntHen

Far Behind ~Candlebox



man am I in highschool right now


----------



## kaylaisamachine

fat9276 said:


> Far Behind ~Candlebox
> 
> 
> 
> man am I in highschool right now



Love Candlebox. That was the first concert I ever went to. It was with Cheap Trick. I don't even know how old I was, but I remember it was amazing. xP

More Than Words - Extreme


----------



## gunther

Cheap Trick - "She's Tight"

http://youtu.be/iiSypDGFLVo


----------



## Adamantoise

Fast as a Shark - Accept. I loved this song when I heard it in 'Demons'.


----------



## imfree

Melanie-Leftover Wine Deep Groove Cleaning took out about 95% of the surface noise and distortion that was in the upload I did a couple years ago. The sound on this one is very dynamic! 

View attachment Melanie wb md.jpg


----------



## MattB

Cult Of Luna- Finland


----------



## Saoirse

saw this band last night and im hooked. helps that the dude is a total fucking babe. sexy bluesy country rockabilly SEXY


Flat Tire -Joe Fletcher and the Wrong Reasons
Every Heartbroken Man


----------



## Nose_body_knows

The new Linkin Park album - LIVING THINGS. Its good!!:bow:


----------



## ClashCityRocker

fat9276 said:


> Far Behind ~Candlebox
> 
> 
> 
> man am I in highschool right now




oh wow, i'm so glad you posted that song. 4th or 5th grade i believe..to date myself. :eat1:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Madvillian-Fancy Clown


----------



## willowmoon

The new Fiona Apple album ... it's kinda different, there's more emphasis on the musical instruments than her vocals, but it's still pretty decent. But it's no "Tidal" though, either.


----------



## MattB

Carpathian Forest- Doomed To Walk The Earth As Slaves Of The Living Dead


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

You're beautiful - James Blunt


----------



## CastingPearls

I Know You By Heart - Eva Cassidy


----------



## Surlysomething

For D. 

Ain't No Way - Aretha


----------



## TwilightStarr

Cold - Crossfade


----------



## MattB

O'Brien! to Ryan! to Goldberg!


----------



## samuraiscott

KISS~Is That You?
KISS~Shandi


----------



## Surlysomething

U2 - Fire (from Unforgettable Fire)


Great memories.


----------



## Adamantoise

Beyond the Gates of Hell - Morbid Saint.


----------



## Tracyarts

Cover of "Nothing But The Best" by Frank Sinatra, sung by a high school friend of mine. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmK0h8F5-7Y

Seriously, that's really him singing! 

Tracy


----------



## Captain Save

Something rather annoying on the loudspeaker in Starbuck's. Oh, how I wish I had my headphones; I'd be listening to something good online.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Broken - Seether


----------



## J34

So there's this song that has apparently been on the radio for some time this year, and has become quite a hit with the younger crowd suddenly grazed my ears today. It is everything that I do not like in music, but goddamn it is so catchy! I can't get it out of my head!!! :doh:

Stupid "Call me maybe" song! Gah!!!


----------



## Lovelyone

Ain't to Proud to Beg--The Temptations
I Melt with You-Jason Mraz


----------



## Adamantoise

...and Then Comes Lividity/Stiff and Cold by Gorguts.


----------



## Lovelyone

Creedence Clearwater Revival- Have You Ever Seen the Rain?
Shaggy and Rayvon-Angel


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead By Dawn by Deicide.


----------



## MattB

Carcass- Embodiment


----------



## TwilightStarr

Drown - (intheclear)


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Classic Cars - Bright Eyes


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw-Fl_xGpyY&feature=related

UK Garageeeee


----------



## Captain Save

Rock Soldiers - Ace Frehley
Something Moved - Ace Frehley


----------



## balletguy

ballad of billy the kid----billy joel


----------



## TwilightStarr

Try - Nelly Furtado


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Island of the Misfit Boy - Front Porch Step


----------



## MattB

Cryptopsy- Flame To The Surface


----------



## TwilightStarr

I'm So Sick - Flyleaf


----------



## CastingPearls

Everlasting Light - The Black Keys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QzGvoUMBoA


----------



## moore2me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoQYw49saqc&feature=related
Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood

"I'm happy, I've got sunshine in a bag.
I'm useless, but not for long - the future is coming on."


----------



## Lovelyone

Three Little Birds- Bob Marley
Play that funky music-Wild Cherry


----------



## Adamantoise

Gelid Remains by Demolition Hammer. ,\m/


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

your woman - white town.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## TwilightStarr

One of the Boys - Jana Kramer


----------



## MattB

The Doors- The Spy


----------



## Surlysomething

Went for a long nightime summer drive downtown listening to this with the windows down...

life is good


Cruisin' - D'Angelo


----------



## MattB

Gojira- Esoteric Surgery


----------



## Lovelyone

I See the Light from the _Tangled_ soundtrack.


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmrtzYZFKbs&feature=plcp
One of the best alternative hip hop instrumentals I've heard in at least three years.


----------



## Weirdo890

Cricket - The Kinks


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sunshine - Atmosphere


----------



## Surlysomething

I can't get enough of this song!

:bounce::happy::bounce:


North Side Gal &#8211; JD McPherson


----------



## Weirdo890

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Suzie Q


----------



## AuntHen

Sunbath Dub ~Omnimotion


sooooo soothing!


----------



## Surlysomething

Royal Wood - Not Giving Up


Love this song. And he's sooo easy on the eyes.


----------



## DeniseW

Greatest Hits of the 5th Dimension, one of my favorite groups of all time


----------



## miafantastic

Words and Guitar - SLEATER-KINNEY 

Annnnnnnnd it's officially dancing in the living room time.


----------



## Victoria08

Don't ask....It's just stuck in my head right now 

Closer - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Adamantoise

Out of the Body by Pestilence - frickin' amazing. :bow:


----------



## AuntHen

The Girl's Attractive ~Diamond Nights


----------



## Weirdo890

Mary Chapin Carpenter - Late For Your Life


----------



## Adamantoise

Rabid by Cannibal Corpse - from latest album 'Torture'.


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lzGIKShL1SI

Blu - No greater love.


----------



## swinglifeaway

The album Oceania by The Smashing Pumpkins. Normally, I'm not a fan of their stuff, but this one has grown on me a lot. Oh, and speaking of things I didn't think I'd appreciate as much, The Veldt EP by Deadmau5 is great for some super hot summer driving.


----------



## MattB

Enslaved- Center


----------



## CastingPearls

I Wish I Felt Nothing - The Wallflowers


----------



## AuntHen

Family Affair ~Mary J. Blige

I love to rock out in the car to this song.... reminds me of when I lived in San Diego  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-5ZjLN491A


----------



## Shan34

Miracles - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Surlysomething

Stop Draggin' My Heart Around - Tom Petty and Stevie Nicks


:happy:


----------



## MattB

The Who- Tommy


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Literally while I'm signing in, some bitch on Cake Boss whinning about the ugly fish cookies they were making for her daughter's sweet 16 and how horrible they looked. I don't even like the Cake Boss, and I'm a baker. 

I also currently don't have a radio and I'm in Florida now, but my cds are still in Illinois

But if I had a cd player, I'd be listening to the new Red Hot Chili Peppers cd.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Shan34 said:


> Miracles - Jefferson Starship



This is one of my all-time fav songs by them.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

DeniseW said:


> Greatest Hits of the 5th Dimension, one of my favorite groups of all time



I've always liked this band too, though I listened to them more growing up than now. Now about your pic in your profile...are you teasing me?


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Nenona

Symphony of Science.....still.

I paid $7 for the album, I could have gotten it for free. I should probably donate more when I get extra sometime.

Why? Because I love science lectures, I love electronic music, and these songs make me cry more than any love ballad ever could.
Go figure.


----------



## Yakatori

Nenona said:


> "_..these songs make me cry more than any love ballad ever could._"


This is my track, right here.

Most of the time, what really draws me into something is the explicit content, the literal meanings. Then, at some point, depending on how much I'm feeling that, I start looking more between the lines, eventually getting sucked-in. But, often as not, this seems to really pull me in and dump me out off into the foreground, where I'm focusing on things like the words themselves...rhyme and meter....inflections...just different sounds...a breath or a sigh, even. When I'm best able to do this, that's when I tend to see...really see...just the poetry in what are, ostensibly, the most ordinary and mundane things. 

For example, take this paragraph, that I found in another thread, right here on *Dims*:



Russell Williams said:


> "_The following is not crucial but it is at least interesting  tonight at dinner my spinach smelled sort of like cigarette ash and so did Louise's. I was afraid to eat it because I do not know what spoiled spinach smells like. Perhaps it smells like cigarette ash. I commented to one of the food workers that the spinach smelled like cigarette ash. She said she did not know and that she does not eat the food. Later, when no one else was in the dining room I believe it was the same worker who quietly said to me, all of the spinach I served tonight smells like cigarettes._"



Of course, I'm re-imagining this as read by, maybe, Garrison Keillor, with key breaks and pauses in certain spots and some parts shouted maybe (for emphasis). Then, put the whole thing through Auto-Tune. But that's not really the point. I mean, honestly, I cannot imagine writing a paragraph quite like this one. Even if I tried-to a 1000 times, the results would still fall short of both my first and lasting impressions on how this piece read and sounded to me as I first noticed it...and how it sounds and reads now, as I'm looking at it for the umpteenth time.


----------



## AuntHen

Who Am I Living For ~ Katy Perry


I love the lyrics... they seem very spiritual.

I can feel a phoenix inside of me
*As I march alone to a different beat*
Slowly swallowing down my fear, yeah yeah

*I am ready for the road less traveled
Suiting up for my crowning battle
This test is my own cross to bear
But I will get there*

It's never easy to be chosen, never easy to be called
Standing on the front line when the bombs start to fall
I can see the heavens but I still hear the flames
Calling out my name

I can see the writing on the wall
I can't ignore this war
At the end of it all
Who am I living for?

I can feel this light that's inside of me
Growing fast into a bolt of lightning
I know one spark will shock the world, yeah yeah

So I pray for a favor like Esther
*I need your strength to handle the pressure
I know there will be sacrifice
But that's the price*

It's never easy to be chosen, never easy to be called
Standing on the front line when the bombs start to fall
I can see the heavens but I still hear the flames
Calling out my name

I can see the writing on the wall
I can't ignore this war
*At the end of it all
Who am I living for?*

I can see the writing on the wall
I can't ignore this war
At the end of it all
Who am I living for?

At the end, at the end
Who am I living for?
At the end, at the end
Who am I living for?

Heavy is the head that wears the crown
Don't let the greatness get you down
Heavy is the head that wears the crown
Don't let the greatness get you down

I can see the writing on the wall
I can't ignore this war
At the end of it all
Who am I living for?

I can see the writing on the wall
I can't ignore this war
At the end of it all
Who am I living for?

At the end, at the end
Who am I living for?
At the end, at the end
Who am I living for?


----------



## MattB

Queen- Death On Two Legs


(shark)


----------



## Victoria08

Megalomaniac - Incubus.


----------



## MattB

Entombed- Left Hand Path


----------



## largenlovely

Five finger death punch


----------



## TwilightStarr

Nick Swardson - Seriously, Who Farted?

I <3 Nick Swardson!!


----------



## Yakatori

fat9276 said:


> "_Who Am I Living For ~ Katy Perry
> 
> 
> I love the lyrics... they seem very spiritual._"



Yeah, I am definitely into that, when it's just a bit oblique. I like it when...it takes some unpacking. Like when you buy a $10.00 pair of headphones because, at the time, you really need them; and it turns out that the theft deterrent packaging requires...more than you have just at that moment. So, you just, kind of, put it aside. Until... 



fat9276 said:


> "_...*Heavy is the head that wears the crown*
> Don't let the greatness get you down_"



Heh...I'm not sure what it means, if anything; but this particular phrasing, for me, most immediately brings to mind a monologue that's about as far away from the original soliloquy as it gets (Or is it?!). That of none other than Bikini Corrie of Paris Hilton's My New BFF reality show. The best part is Paris's totally straight expression as this girl....well, you just have to watch it to see what I mean.


----------



## AuntHen

That's Not My Name ~The Ting Tings


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Son Volt-Beacon Soul


----------



## Victoria08

The whole of the album S.C.I.E.N.C.E by Incubus. Ya know, back when they were awesome.
So besides that, I am also listening to the song "To build a home" by The Cinematic Orchestra featuring Patrick Watson - the live version.


----------



## Victoria08

Homesick by Sleeping at Last.

I discovered this tonight and I have it on repeat.

"If love's elastic, then were we born to test it's reach?
Is it buried treasure or just a single puzzle piece?
It's poison ivy beneath our brave and trusting feet"

...Ah, such a great song.


----------



## Adamantoise

At the moment? Crucifier Avenged by Cannibal Corpse. Recently I've been listening to 'Consuming Impulse' by Pestilence and 'Considered Dead' by Gorguts. A lot.


----------



## supersizebbw

Frank Ocean - Nature Feels


----------



## MattB

DBC- Final Act

Mtl. thrash circa 1987...


----------



## Adamantoise

Chronic Infection by Pestilence.


----------



## MattB

Raveonettes- Aly, Walk With Me


----------



## Victoria08

Landfill by Daughter.


----------



## Fattitude1

That Thing You Do~ The Wonders


----------



## seavixen

Unforgettable - Nat King Cole.

God, I love his voice.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Japandroids-Celebration Rock (pretty fun album)


----------



## seavixen

Master Exploder by Tenacious D.

I can't explain how one goes from Nat King Cole to Tenacious D, but that shit happens to me *all the time*.


----------



## Shan34

seavixen said:


> Master Exploder by Tenacious D.
> 
> I can't explain how one goes from Nat King Cole to Tenacious D, but that shit happens to me *all the time*.



You are cute! :batting:

I'm currently listening to the 80's music channel on cable tv. It's playing "Tonight She Comes" by The Cars 

I LOVE THE 80's!


----------



## Adamantoise

The Process of Suffocation by Pestilence.


----------



## imfree

Uhhhhh...Er....Uhhhhhm...Well...Straight from this, to that!


----------



## Yakatori

When Some of You (Dimmers) - Post Your Pics


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsVRj7VvfWc

Weird Al lmao


----------



## MattB

The Damned- Plan 9 Channel 7


----------



## Victoria08

Comin' Home by City and Colour.


----------



## MattB

Ugly Ducklings- Gaslight


----------



## Adamantoise

Graves of the Fathers by Cryptopsy (Album: None So Vile). I love the hell out of this album... :bow:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Mixtape - Butch Walker


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm Ready by Size 8 - this particular version is featured on the 'Essential Millenium' compilation.


----------



## largenlovely

Metallica's ride the lightning..an oldy but a goody


----------



## AuntHen

Hummingbird Heartbeat ~Katy Perry


----------



## AuntHen

Nasty Girl ~Destiny's Child


"...swear she's in heat..." ew... haha.


----------



## MattB

Anthrax- Among The Living


----------



## TwilightStarr

What The Water Gave Me - Florence + The Machine


----------



## Surlysomething

To all my Groove Armada/Electronica peeps.

Newnewnewnewnew.

Pull Up (feat. Slarta John)


:bow:


----------



## doughtub

The last 5 songs that just played on my playlist:

1. Stacked Actors - The Foo Fighters
2. Princess of China - Coldplay
3. Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles
4. Wonderful - India.Arie
5. Let Go - Everest


----------



## Deven

Take Me Back Home - The Soulsavers

Dave Gahan sans Depeche Mode is often interesting, but this sounds a lot like his solo stuff to me.


----------



## largenlovely

Sublime - Scarlet Begonias


----------



## MattB

largenlovely said:


> Sublime - Scarlet Begonias



Good choice on what would've been Jerry's 70th...

Grateful Dead- Wharf Rat

and something a little more coherent...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eaoOIddNC4


----------



## TwilightStarr

HabllalaXCintablah - False


----------



## AuntHen

*Reality Bites* was on TV and I love when they go into the gas station and this song comes on and they all start dancing (especially Janeane Garofalo... who I LOVE and I love Steve Zahn too.. he is too funny) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQVw58aDt3Y


here is the full song if anybody cares 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3ADektyDhM


** and just for a super fun FYI, I had a velvet shirt like Ethan Hawke's when I was in highschool... mine was green though. Ahhh the grunge days wooooooooooooo**


----------



## samuraiscott

Well, as of tonight, it is a lot of Barry White.


----------



## CastingPearls

Give Me One Reason - Tracy Chapman


----------



## largenlovely

MattB said:


> Good choice on what would've been Jerry's 70th...


 
Or maybe smoke 2 joints would have been better  hehe

&ndash;-----------------------------------
Now listening to Godsmack- love, hate, sex, pain


----------



## Victoria08

Hurt - Johnny Cash


----------



## largenlovely

Kick in the teeth - papa roach


----------



## Adamantoise

The Frightened City by The Shadows. :bow:


----------



## Victoria08

Next to me by Emeli Sande


----------



## Lovelyone

All Fired Up-Pat Benetar


----------



## TwilightStarr

Angel - Amanda Perez


----------



## Lovelyone

Say it again-Marie Digby


----------



## MRdobolina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3HHPftehfY bands a make her dance - juicy j


----------



## Lovelyone

Wild Cherry- Play that Funky Music


----------



## willowmoon

The soundtrack to the film "Prometheus." 

Yep, I'm a dork. And an obsessed dork at that.


----------



## bigpapi4u

cat daddy-rejects


----------



## TwilightStarr

When You're Lonely - Jana Kramer


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Whiskey Bent and Hell Bound--Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## MattB

Sam Cooke- Cupid


----------



## Deven

MIRROR feat. Dave Gahan - Nostalgia


----------



## bigpapi4u

ac/dc-hells bells


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Chick Corea-Innerspace


----------



## Surlysomething

Ben Howard - Wolves


So loving this guy.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Francesca Battistelli - Beautiful, Beautiful

Never heard this song before, a friend of mine just posted the video on facebook so I thought I would give it a listen.
So far I like it a lot


----------



## Adamantoise

Once Upon the Cross by Deicide.


----------



## MattB

Carcass- Buried Dreams


----------



## gangstadawg

listening to the rapper hopsin. the guy reminds me of ems old school rap style (slim shady)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRVOOwFNp5U


----------



## TwilightStarr

I Bruise Easily - Natasha Beddingfield


----------



## Adamantoise

_Rat Trap_ by _The Boomtown Rats_. :bow:


----------



## MattB

Motorhead- Overkill


----------



## Webmaster

Karunesh. I have every one of his albums.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Amanda Palmer and The Grand Theft Orchestra - The Killing Type


----------



## Surlysomething

Go ahead and improve your day by listening to some amazing white boy R&B.

Hall & Oates - Greatest Hits


You know you want to. :bow:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bulletproof - La Roux


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> Go ahead and improve your day by listening to some amazing white boy R&B.
> 
> Hall & Oates - Greatest Hits
> 
> 
> You know you want to. :bow:



I clicked this link 15 minutes ago and it's still playing haha These dudes made some of the most catchy easy to listen to music ever


----------



## Deven

Sour Girl - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Because - The Beatles


----------



## Victoria08

Bet you look good on the dancefloor by Arctic Monkeys & Showbiz by Muse (song changed while I was typing ).


----------



## Librarygirl

Listening to Omar Bashir's Pharon - random song I shazamed while out and about. Not my usual kind of thing, but I just like it!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5WKqd38Zqg


----------



## Surlysomething

_If there's a goal that everyone remembers
It was back in ol '72
We all squeezed the stick and we all pulled the trigger
And all I remember is sitting beside you
You said you didn't give a fuck about hockey
I never saw someone say that before
You held my hand and we walked home the long way
You were loosening my grip on Bobby Orr_

This one's going out to WHR!


----------



## largenlovely

Five finger death punch - hate me

Perfect music for killing/blowing shit up on fallout3


----------



## TwilightStarr

Safe and Sound - Taylor Swift ft. The Civil Wars


----------



## MattB

Cradle of Filth- Swansong For A Raven


----------



## Surlysomething

Happy Thursday, bitches.


:bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajI12E4TQ18

Stuck in my head.....


----------



## MattB

Daath- Sharpen The Blades


----------



## TwilightStarr

Blood - In This Moment


----------



## CastingPearls

So Far - Buckcherry


----------



## Mathias

Lovesick Fool- The Cab


----------



## Surlysomething

What Is and What Should Never Be - Zep


----------



## MattB

Enslaved- New Dawn


----------



## Victoria08

Survival by Muse.
Seriously? _This_ is the official Olympic 2012 song? The lyrics are terrible, but I still kind of like it.


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

Miyagi - Woodpeckers Love Affair (Sascha Braemer & Dan Caster Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI6rb9-FlKI

:wubu:


----------



## Alicia33

The Cars--------Greatest Hits


----------



## Tracyarts

Blackmore's Night - "The Circle"

Tracy


----------



## MattB

Carpathian Forest- Nostalgia


----------



## ConnieLynn

Josh Thompson and Kellie Pickler live in concert whether I want to or not. I live close enough to our outdoor concert venue that I can hear all the concerts from my living room.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Victoria08 said:


> Bet you look good on the dancefloor by Arctic Monkeys & Showbiz by Muse (song changed while I was typing ).



I bet you would look good on the dance floor, I have that cd and love every song on their first and second cds, but the third, I feel like I wasted my money buying it.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## MattB

Megadeth- Five Magics


----------



## rg770Ibanez

New Circa Suvrive is definitely purty saweet.


----------



## Adamantoise

Weekend Bonus Beats by FatboySlim. Hope everyone had (and continues to have) a great weekend.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Rumor Has It - Boombox Poets


----------



## MattB

Cannibal Corpse- Necrosadistic Warning


----------



## TwilightStarr

Adele Live at Royal Albert Hall


----------



## Surlysomething

Bonnie Prince Billy - After I Made Love to You


I love this guy so much.


----------



## cinnamitch

Too Close-Alex Clare


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Not radio, so i'm on the pc listening to my mom talk to my sister about me, Tropical Storm Issac and the Pastor:/

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Surlysomething

Calvin Harris (feat. Florence Welch) Sweet Nothing


----------



## Victoria08

R U Mine? - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Surlysomething

Sometimes you need to haul these boys out.


Touch Too Much- AC/DC


----------



## MattB

Corrosion of Conformity- Animosity


----------



## Adamantoise

Some bizarre big beat-bizarre, but in a good way. 

Parrot Fever by Naem. :blink:


----------



## MattB

Phish- Frankie Sez


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Slayer-Angel Of Death


----------



## MattB

The Folksmen- Start Me Up


----------



## bigpapi4u

far east movement -candy


----------



## TwilightStarr

Warwick Avenue - Duffy


----------



## Victoria08

Addicted to Love - Florence + The Machine


----------



## Surlysomething

Old school MJ on the commute.


Rock with You 

View attachment michael-jackson-glittery-thumb-473xauto-6993.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Crazy To Love You - Leonard Cohen


----------



## MattB

Buzzcocks- Ever Fallen In Love


----------



## Adamantoise

MattB said:


> Buzzcocks- Ever Fallen In Love



A classic for sure!

Currently - Beat Box Wash by Dust Junkys.


----------



## Saoirse

Amie by PPL

I heard it last night on the radio as me and 3 coworkers were driving back from a weekend grooming convention. It was a frustrating drive (my boss was back-seat driving and her sister, the actual drive,r was getting all pissed off) and as they were yelling at each other, this beautiful song came on. So I turned it up and sang along.


----------



## Yakatori

But not, like, as a part of a scene or anything...like that.


----------



## MattB

Cryptopsy- Faceless Unknown


----------



## MattB

Moved on to this...

Led Zeppelin- Since I've Been Lovin' You

Holy...is this not one of the best things ever??


----------



## MattB

I guess I'm DJ'ing tonight...

Deep Purple- Child In Time

Gillan vs. Plant...Discuss!

(I take Gillan.)


----------



## Surlysomething

(Nothing but) Flowers - Talking Heads

Everyone needs more TH in their life.


----------



## Cylon_bob

All Eternal's Deck by the Mountain Goats

Depressing music, but holy crap good lyrics. . .


----------



## willowmoon

Episodes of old-school G1 Transformers in the background ....


----------



## JASmith

Angst-KMFDM


----------



## MattB

Black Flag- Padded Cell


----------



## TwilightStarr

Warwick Avenue - Duffy


----------



## MattB

Canned Heat- Rollin' and Tumblin'


----------



## Deven

A Little Lie by Dave Gahan


----------



## CastingPearls

Tom Waits - The Part You Throw Away

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-g2X8NVVK4&list=FL3z4ZmS8v7gidw9Z9WpnrDw&index=4&feature=plpp_video


----------



## MattB

The Who- Boris the Spider


----------



## TwilightStarr

On Fire - Sebadoh


----------



## CastingPearls

She Sells Sanctuary - The Cure


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Father John Misty - Tee-Pee's 1-12 
makes me shake my ass.


----------



## largenlovely

Tool's Lateralus CD

I fucking love Tool


----------



## MattB

Verbal Abuse- Disintegration


----------



## TwilightStarr

River Deep, Mountain High - Tina & Ike Turner


----------



## CastingPearls

Tightrope - Janelle Monae

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwnefUaKCbc


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme from William Lustig's 'Maniac'-a rather eerie piece of music. I like.


----------



## samuraiscott

Butterfly by CrazyTown. It's just one of those songs.


----------



## Victoria08

Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio.


----------



## imfree

Victoria08 said:


> Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio.



Here's a link to this great song. My Adult Kiddo Son turned me on to this one while he was still in grade school.


----------



## Adamantoise

Artist: Malignancy
Album: Intrauterine Cannibalism
Track: "Ignorance Is Bliss"


----------



## TwilightStarr

Turning Tables - Adele Live at Royal Albert Hall


----------



## Adamantoise

Gravitational Arch of 10 by Vapour Space. Discovered this track recently through whosampled.com's FatBoySlim sample list.


----------



## Surlysomething

Fuck and Run - Liz Phair


----------



## imfree

Christian: DCTalk-The Hard Way


----------



## ODFFA

Album: Celtic Circle (Disc 2)
Song: Caoineadh Na Mara / Amen - Lament of the Sea 
Artist: Mary McLaughlin & William Coulter


----------



## KingColt

Killarmy - Wu renegades

Fuckin classic. Can´t believe these guys never really blew up. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1uWVEY7i6Y


----------



## CastingPearls

Sticks and Stones - Jonsi 

(from How To Train Your Dragon)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbapJmtahLI&feature=share


----------



## Stroker Ace

Surlysomething said:


> Fuck and Run - Liz Phair



Surlysomething... fuckin' Liz Phair... rocks! I used to cover that song in a band I was in many years back... sweet memories or bittersweet.
Surly is one of my fav beers.

I pulled out Whiechocolatespaceegg and lidtened to "Only Son" and had an epiphany... I'm ctying and wet my pants at the same time...

I have to go know.. think i'll pull out whipsmart 

GIVE THANKS


----------



## Surlysomething

TONS of amazing memories from Ms. Phair for me as well.

I'm glad you enjoyed the trip in the wayback machine. 



Stroker Ace said:


> Surlysomething... fuckin' Liz Phair... rocks! I used to cover that song in a band I was in many years back... sweet memories or bittersweet.
> Surly is one of my fav beers.
> 
> I pulled out Whiechocolatespaceegg and lidtened to "Only Son" and had an epiphany... I'm ctying and wet my pants at the same time...
> 
> I have to go know.. think i'll pull out whipsmart
> 
> GIVE THANKS


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

The voice of my mom in my head saying why can't you just grow up and be like I want you to be?


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Let Me Go - All Get Out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xd_6PTZ9Fs


----------



## CastingPearls

Pictures of You - The Cure


----------



## imfree

(Christian) Toby Mac-Forgiveness


----------



## MattB

Operation Ivy- Hoboken


----------



## samuraiscott

Aerosmith~Crazy


----------



## bigpapi4u

nero-promises


----------



## miafantastic

"Mighty" - Lord Huron

First LP tomorrow.


----------



## dharmabean

Nights on Broadway - BeeGees


----------



## MattB

Anaal Nathrakh- The Destroying Angel


----------



## dharmabean

Files that I'm transcribing. They're really catchy, wanna listen?


----------



## stoneyman

Good old Grateful Dead....


----------



## MattB

The Doors- Summer's Almost Gone


----------



## CastingPearls

Chopin's Prelude(Raindrops) in D flat Major Op. 28 No. 15


----------



## TwilightStarr

As Is - Ani Difranco


----------



## Adamantoise

The Dark Stranger by Boogie Times Tribe - odd drum and bass with an upbeat drumline and strange sound effects/samples. A classic for sure.


----------



## MattB

Procol Harum- Conquistador


----------



## Adamantoise

Duke of Earl as sung by Darts. :bow:


----------



## samuraiscott

Ray J~ Sexy Can I?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeVOnHce37Y


----------



## JASmith

"What the F..k is wrong with you people?" by CombiChrist


----------



## TwilightStarr

One of the Boys - Jana Kramer


----------



## Victoria08

Penance fire blues by Bobby Long


----------



## Twilley

I was listening to this really interesting piece on a mysterious and obscure(?) musician named Rodriguez on the way home. Good stuff


----------



## Adamantoise

Beat Box Wash (Rinse It Remix) by Dust Junkys.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sunshine - Atmosphere


----------



## CastingPearls

Song for the Dumped - Ben Folds Five (live version)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mU2Ez5t22E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JASmith

Enemies of Reality-Nevermore


----------



## Adamantoise

Trifixion by Deicide.


----------



## MattB

Tiamat- A Deeper Kind Of Slumber


----------



## Victoria08

Pressure Suit by Aqaulung


----------



## Adamantoise

The Bleeps (Shades of Rhythm remix) by Si Begg.


----------



## CastingPearls

Vide cor Meum - Patrick Cassidy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2Wv5AvqzfE


----------



## mel

The Presidential debate


----------



## Miskatonic

I'm going back and forth between Infected Mushroom's new album and VCMG's Ssss, with a little High On Fire thrown in. Been using Spotify's radio feature, too. I'm trying to find new music to listen to!


----------



## Victoria08

This. Crystalised by The xx.


----------



## Surlysomething

Album Title Goes Here - deadmau5



Totally helping me clean out the cob webs...also helping me block all the negativity around me.

:bounce:


----------



## Webmaster

On the occasion to Sylvia Kristel's untimely passing, the marvelous theme song from "Emmanuelle."


----------



## Adamantoise

'Rotting Stagnant Earth' by Agiel. From 'Dark Pantheons Again Will Reign' (2002).


----------



## MattB

Ragnarok- Journey From Life


----------



## TwilightStarr

More Like Her - Miranda Lambert


----------



## CleverBomb

AM Radio (Everclear)

And yes, that makes me old. So?


----------



## Victoria08

Tear you apart by She Wants Revenge. 
I haven't listened to this in forever...I forgot how annoying his voice was.


----------



## Surlysomething

Pulp Fiction soundtrack. I saw the premiere of this movie and walked straight out of the theatre into a music store and bought it. That's how we rolled back then. Haha. ON CASSETTE. Haha.


Son of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Adamantoise

Buddha Fist by Chase & Status.


----------



## canadianbbw4u

A Canadian band! The Sheepdogs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAiU_EUt9XY


----------



## dharmabean

Dream a Little Dream of Me - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## dharmabean

"I want a brand new car, champagne..caviar"

Daddy - The Andrew Sisters


----------



## CastingPearls

Bonnie Raitt - Dimming of the Day


----------



## TwilightStarr

I Will Be Heard - Hatebreed


----------



## MattB

Cradle of Filth- Her Ghost in the Fog


----------



## dharmabean

Thick as a Brick - Jethro Tull


----------



## CastingPearls

50 Ways to Say Goodbye - Train 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSBFehvLJDc&list=FL3z4ZmS8v7gidw9Z9WpnrDw&index=4&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Adamantoise

The ending theme to a 1981 horror (of course) film_'Dead and Buried'_.


----------



## MattB

Dismember- Unhealing Scars


----------



## PrettyOne1

The XX's newest CD - loving it!


----------



## Stroker Ace

"Stone Blue" by Foghat... good way to start a Monday


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ho Hey - The Lumineers

Love this song so much!!


----------



## Victoria08

Paris by Grace Potter & The Nocturnals.


----------



## Yakatori

The storm has calmed: *Daft Punk* - Veridis Quo


----------



## MattB

Songza has selected for my mood...

Jimi Hendrix- All Along The Watchtower

Good job Songza!


----------



## Surlysomething

For David. 

No Use in Crying - Rolling Stones



Fin.


----------



## MattB

Misfits- Hybrid Moments


----------



## Victoria08

Closer by Kings of Leon


----------



## Adamantoise

Give It Up by The Goodmen.


----------



## JASmith

The Sinner, by Fireball Ministry


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Shut It Down - Sarah Jaffe

Always a fun of a cover, and she's a local musician from my neck of the woods, so double win!


----------



## MattB

Stuck. In. My. Head.

Stampeders- Wild Eyes


----------



## TwilightStarr

Some Nights - Fun.


----------



## MattB

Opeth- Coil


----------



## Victoria08

Hard to Handle by Otis Redding


----------



## dharmabean

Victoria08 said:


> Hard to Handle by Otis Redding




I can't spread more rep to you so here:

Music&#9833;&#9834;&#9835;&#9836; Volume: &#9601; &#9602; &#9603; &#9604; &#9605; &#9606; &#9608; 100 %

Otis is my man! He can sing me to bed any night.

Kiss Off - Violent Femmes is what I'm listening to.


----------



## Victoria08

dharmabean said:


> I can't spread more rep to you so here:
> 
> Music&#9833;&#9834;&#9835;&#9836; Volume: &#9601; &#9602; &#9603; &#9604; &#9605; &#9606; &#9608; 100 %
> 
> Otis is my man! He can sing me to bed any night.



I can't rep you either, but who doesn't love a little Otis Redding? .

I'm listening to Wish You Were Here by Pink Floyd.


----------



## TwilightStarr

All Around Me - Flyleaf


----------



## CastingPearls

The Lightning Strike (Part I) - Snow Patrol


----------



## Victoria08

Hearts a Mess by Gotye.


----------



## dharmabean

Do Ya - ELO


----------



## CastingPearls

Firelight - Snow Patrol


----------



## MattB

She's not a girl, who misses much...doo doo doo doo doo doo, oh yeah...


----------



## MattB

The Kinks- Rosie Won't You Please Come Home

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwLwfodh9T0


----------



## Victoria08

Here in my room by Incubus. I love this song. I have seriously had a crush on Brandon Boyd for about a decade :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Wild One" by Green Day.


----------



## CastingPearls

Superstar - The Carpenters And yeah, it really happened.


----------



## dharmabean

Steelers Football Game.


----------



## MattB

The Doors- Maggie M'Gill


----------



## MattB

Nausea- Tech.No.Logic.Kill


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Green Day's new CD, _Dos!_


----------



## Adamantoise

_A Girl Like You_ by *Edwyn Collins*.


----------



## MattB

Disney's Haunted Mansion Soundtrack


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Bed - Le Butcherettes


----------



## MattB

The Go-Go's- Vacation


----------



## MattB

Next up on "What Matt Is Listening To"...

Celtic Frost- Nocturnal Fear


----------



## Adamantoise

Beat Box Wash (Rinse It Remix) - Dust Junkys
Safety Dance - Men Without Hats
Prince Charming - Adam Ant
Dressed in Night Clothes - Will Haven
Intergalactic - Beastie Boys


----------



## MattB

Wolves In The Throne Room- Vastness and Sorrow


----------



## Weirdo890

Mary Chapin Carpenter - Age of Miracles


----------



## bremerton

ghostland observatory's album "codename: rondo." i think i'm obsessed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-iFiRg758c


----------



## Adamantoise

Schlam Me by Quakerman - heavy slice of techno. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH8n9OmBKR0


----------



## Adamantoise

Bloodsucker by Abscess.


----------



## Weirdo890

One of my favorite internet video shows called _What the Fuck is Wrong With You?_ from Radio Dead Air.


----------



## MattB

Carach Angren- Haunting Echoes From The Seventeenth Century


----------



## Adamantoise

Pacific State (Original Extended Version) - 808 State


----------



## MattB

Lacrimas Profundere- Short Glance


----------



## dharmabean

VNV Nation - Gratitude


----------



## JASmith

Bathory-Blood, Fire, Death


----------



## dharmabean

Let Your Light Shine - Keb' Mo'


----------



## dharmabean

Not Alone - Ben Taylor


----------



## MattB

Summoning- Across The Streaming Tide


----------



## cinnamitch

Harry James and Frank Sinatra- Stardust


----------



## willowmoon

"Scream Bloody Gore" by Death. Nice easy listening music.


----------



## dharmabean

willowmoon said:


> "Scream Bloody Gore" by Death. Nice easy listening music.



LMAO..

Uninvited - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Adamantoise

Technotropic by F.U.S.E.


----------



## Weirdo890

You Never Give Me Your Money - The Beatles


----------



## dharmabean

Beth Hart - L.A. Song


----------



## MattB

Marduk- Everything Bleeds


----------



## willowmoon

Listening to "The Chauffeur" by Duran Duran.


----------



## mejix

Puerto Rican BBW Rocker, Macha Colon, and her band Los Okapi: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2K__dfInfY&feature=plcp


----------



## CastingPearls

If You Ever Change Your Mind - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## gunther

Hanoi Rocks - "Cafe Avenue" 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbeOvBJZGDg


----------



## MattB

Gorgoroth- Prosperity and Beauty


----------



## Surlysomething

I've been all up in DD lately. 




willowmoon said:


> Listening to "The Chauffeur" by Duran Duran.


----------



## MattB

The Byrds- Have You Seen Her Face

BONUS- Clarence...


----------



## MRdobolina

Backseat Freestyle - kendrick lamar


----------



## JASmith

Slayer-Disciple


----------



## Victoria08

Wicked Games by The Weeknd


----------



## willowmoon

"Bad Omen" by Megadeth. Love the bass especially at around 1:18 into the song.


----------



## Victoria08

Fire In The Water by Feist


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Night train by Jason Aldean.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Dream Theater / Pull Me Under


----------



## TwilightStarr

Now That I've Found You - Paul McDonald & Nikki Reed 

I am seriously addicted to this song!! Wish I had the EP, can't wait to hear what their other songs are like.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

TwilightStarr said:


> Now That I've Found You - Paul McDonald & Nikki Reed
> 
> I am seriously addicted to this song!! Wish I had the EP, can't wait to hear what their other songs are like.



I just listened to All I've Ever Needed, at least I think that's what it's called. They sound soooooo good together! I can't believe they got married. I would have never seen that coming. xP Nor that Nikki Reed could sing.


----------



## TwilightStarr

kaylaisamachine said:


> I just listened to All I've Ever Needed, at least I think that's what it's called. They sound soooooo good together! I can't believe they got married. I would have never seen that coming. xP Nor that Nikki Reed could sing.



Yeah I just found All I've Ever Needed on youtube earlier  They do sound sooo good together! I love it!!
I know I never would have thought she could could soo pretty!!


----------



## Sweetie

Feel So Close - Calvin Harris

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEh3zEMYKzA


----------



## MattB

Suicidal Tendencies- Won't Fall In Love Today


----------



## Victoria08

Helicopter by Bloc Party


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thoughts of a Dying Athiest by Muse


----------



## Victoria08

Enemy by The Weeknd.


----------



## MRdobolina

wicked games - the weeknd


----------



## MRdobolina

one thing bout music, when it hit, you feel no pain


----------



## MRdobolina

strawberry swing - frank ocean


----------



## MRdobolina

give em chills harmonizing to otis (songs for women - frank ocean)


----------



## MRdobolina

money trees - kendrick lamar


----------



## MRdobolina

Heartbeat - Childish Gambino


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hunter Hayes - If You Told Me To


----------



## x0emnem0x

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Night train by Jason Aldean.



I love Jason Aldean.


----------



## MRdobolina

superstar - sonic youth


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Wild One" by Green Day.


----------



## Victoria08

Little Talks by Of Monsters and Men. (Linked for your viewing pleasure.)
I need to find dance-worthy music since I have too much energy to sleep right now.


----------



## CastingPearls

Eternity - Dreams Come True (from the Swan Princess soundtrack)


----------



## Victoria08

Strange & Beautiful by Aqualung


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Under a Violet Moon" by Blackmore's Night


----------



## x0emnem0x

Pink - Sober


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bouquet of Lies(Ghost in Apt. 8) - Paul Mcdonald & Nikki Reed


----------



## MattB

Abigail Williams- A Semblance Of Life


----------



## Lovelyone

for the fifteen billionth time, my entry into heaven when I die and to the appeasement of my 5 year old great niece... "Party in the USA" by Miley Cyrus. *sigh*


----------



## Miskatonic

Lovelyone said:


> for the fifteen billionth time, my entry into heaven when I die and to the appeasement of my 5 year old great niece... "Party in the USA" by Miley Cyrus. *sigh*



There's a pretty grand mashup of that song with Limp Bizkit. LB is awful but mashing it up with Party in the USA is straight hilarious.

I've been listening to a lot of High On Fire and Meshuggah lately.


----------



## MattB

Ulver- Shadows Of The Sun


----------



## Lovelyone

The Gift by Aselyn Debison


----------



## Victoria08

Ho Hey by The Lumineers


----------



## dharmabean

Come sit next to me you find fellow..


----------



## MRdobolina

whoomp there it is


----------



## MRdobolina

supersonic


----------



## Surlysomething

Christmas Time is Here - Vince Guaraldi Trio


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Surlysomething said:


> Christmas Time is Here - Vince Guaraldi Trio



Oh Surly.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

My favorite ever live recording of this song. 

Bon Iver - Blood Bank


----------



## Pandasaur

I go through phases of listening to soundtracks from my favorite animated movies...right now I am in a Rock and Rule mood 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zl-GVkEj_0


----------



## MattB

Enslaved- The Watcher


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Within Temptation - Mother Earth


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ho Hey - The Lumineers


----------



## MattB

Victoria08 said:


> Ho Hey by The Lumineers





TwilightStarr said:


> Ho Hey - The Lumineers



Deja vu...

Now listening to the Raveonettes- Ode To L.A.


----------



## willowmoon

99 Red Balloons -- Nena. 

One of my most hated songs of the 80's ... so why the hell am I listening to it??? :doh: Although I did watch the movie "Watchmen" yesterday so that might have something to do with it ...


----------



## Victoria08

Lego House by Ed Sheeran.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MattB said:


> Deja vu...
> 
> Now listening to the Raveonettes- Ode To L.A.



Not surprised, that song is awesome! great album too!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Michael Andrews-Mad World


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Victoria08 said:


> Lego House by Ed Sheeran.



I have a seriously weird crush on Ed Sheeran. His mother makes jewelry and I bought some from her but I goofed on some of the info so I had to talk to her about it and ended up gushing about him and how talented he was for a good half hour. When my order came she had him sign a bunch of extra goodies for me. It made my life. I wear my "Little Bird" necklace every damn day.


----------



## MRdobolina

mariah carey, jimmy fallon, the roots playing All I want for Christmas with classroom instruments


----------



## MRdobolina

RIP Dave Brubeck


----------



## Surlysomething

Legend. What a long, amazing life!

RIP Mr. Brubeck.




MRdobolina said:


> RIP Dave Brubeck


----------



## JASmith

Rapture-Morbid Angel


----------



## MattB

Possessed- Seven Churches


----------



## Surlysomething

Massive Attack - Protection

Timeless. And amazing.


----------



## Lovelyone

I don't care if you think I am a Christmas Dork. I put on the yule log video from x-finity (with Christmas music) and throughly enjoyed it!


----------



## moore2me

These guys were on Letterman last week and I found a new music group to be passionate about - JD McPherson "simply marvelous" :bow: :bow: 

Here's just a few of their songs (more on youtube) 
Album called "Signs and Signifiers"

*Firebug*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L3nEdFP6vE

*Signs and Signifiers*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-JzpbUKyVU

*Dimes and Nickels*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RP8Jx4EYF4


----------



## Victoria08

Never Gonna Let You Go by Esthero


----------



## Shan34

Rihanna - S&M


----------



## MattB

Gorgoroth- Exit


----------



## Victoria08

Sweet Nothing by Calvin Harris ft Florence Welch.


----------



## flyingsolo101

Can we list podcasts? Because I'm currently listening to Comedy Film Nerds - Episode 137 w/Mike Schmidt.


----------



## Sweetie

I'm Yours - Jason Mraz


----------



## spiritangel

the all Chrissy songs channel


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Level 42 / Something About You


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Victoria08 said:


> Sweet Nothing by Calvin Harris ft Florence Welch.



I feel like you and me need to talk more. Your music taste is exquisite. Everytime I see you post in here, I'm just like.. "why do I not talk to her more?!"


----------



## TwilightStarr

Burnt, Scarred, Smothered in Blood - False


----------



## dharmabean

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Level 42 / Something About You



Nice choice :: thumbs up ::


Violent Femmes - Kiss Off


----------



## Victoria08

kaylaisamachine said:


> I feel like you and me need to talk more. Your music taste is exquisite. Everytime I see you post in here, I'm just like.. "why do I not talk to her more?!"



Hahaha . We should totally talk more, I agree!

This song is on our CD at work and when I started dancing around the store to it, I thought it would probably be a good idea to find out who the artist is. So now I know, and I've had it on repeat for a while. I'm in a dancing mood, obviously.


----------



## Victoria08

Lonely Boy by The Black Keys. 
Ha, this video never fails to put a smile on my face .


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hells Bells - Mary Ann Hearst


----------



## JASmith

Behemoth-The Left Hand ov God.


----------



## flyingsolo101

While My Lady Sleeps - Chet Baker


----------



## Victoria08

Madness by Muse


----------



## Weirdo890

We'll Meet Again - Vera Lynn


----------



## Surlysomething

Never Go Back - Grace Potter & the Nocturnals


_I'll never never never go back no more! _


----------



## MattB

Iron Maiden- Where Eagles Dare


----------



## Victoria08

Give me love by Ed Sheeran

Tongue Tied by Grouplove


----------



## Surlysomething

Such a beautiful song.




Victoria08 said:


> Give me love by Ed Sheeran


----------



## Weirdo890

Listen To What The Man Said - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## MattB

The Who- Silas Stingy


----------



## Victoria08

What if this storm ends? by Snow Patrol


----------



## Victoria08

Bitter Sweet Symphony by The Verve

Radioactive by Imagine Dragons. The music video for this is just so stupid, but I really like the song.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Brain Stew / Jaded - Green Day


----------



## MattB

1349- Sculptor Of Flesh


----------



## MattB

Moved on to...

Fugazi- Waiting Room


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Letters from the Sky - Civil Twilight


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Kanye's a damn fool but he can make some music.....


No Church in the Wild- Kanye and Jay-Z
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVDrxqZ5w3I


----------



## MattB

Dark Funeral- Evil Prevail


----------



## Lovelyone

Christmas Music-
Aselin Debison-The Gift


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sunshine - Atmosphere

Off my newly received amazon wishlist gift!


----------



## Victoria08

Not Giving In by Rudimental ft. John Newman & Alex Clare.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

The Misfits / Where Eagles Dare


----------



## Oona

Me First & The Gimme Gimmes Station on Pandora


Currently Playing: 500 Miles - Koopa


----------



## TwilightStarr

Take It All - Adele


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Jesus Christ Superstar


----------



## MattB

Gojira- Wolf Down The Earth


----------



## Victoria08

Damn Your Eyes.
The original version by Etta James is great, but I'm listening to the cover by Alex Clare.


----------



## balletguy

A Sailors Christmas

Jimmy Buffett


----------



## MRdobolina

chief keef - citgo


----------



## x0emnem0x

Rascal Flatts - I'll Be Home For Christmas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6hsufhsCDc


----------



## MattB

Naked Raygun- Soldier's Requiem


----------



## Sweetie

A whole Christmas songlist lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69QAcJOlJQc


----------



## Victoria08

Figure 8 by Ellie Goulding


----------



## Oona

Sweet Dreams - The Eurythmics


----------



## crosseyedhamster

We are Golden by Mika


----------



## MattB

The Ventures- Diamond Head


----------



## bbwlibrarian

"Creature Comforted" - Local H


----------



## JASmith

Nile-Kem Khefa Kheshef


----------



## x0emnem0x

Listening to myself sing "You Are My Sunshine" LOL.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Broken Angel - Boyce Avenue


----------



## bbwlibrarian

"The Christmas Song" - Nat King Cole


----------



## MattB

Johnny Cash- A Boy Named Sue


----------



## MattB

The Pogues- Fairytale Of New York

Missing some folks...


----------



## bbwlibrarian

MattB said:


> The Pogues- Fairytale Of New York
> 
> Missing some folks...



Great minds think alike!

Happy Christmas, your arse! I pray God it's our last.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Bob & Doug McKenzie (Rick Moranis & Dave Thomas from SCTV)- "12 Days of Christmas"


----------



## MattB

bbwlibrarian said:


> Bob & Doug McKenzie (Rick Moranis & Dave Thomas from SCTV)- "12 Days of Christmas"



Hey, uh...we're not all like that, eh?


----------



## bbwlibrarian

MattB said:


> Hey, uh...we're not all like that, eh?



I dated a Canadian off and on for... *counts*... six years? Yeah. He doesn't even know what a twofour is.

I think my Canadian lingo is better than his, but he had to teach me how to say "poutine" (not poo-teen).

Then again, the last I heard, French Canadians "don't count."


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Jackson Browne - The Rebel Jesus


----------



## Sweetie

Comfortably Numb - Van Morrison

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5XJdxHoaXE


----------



## Your Plump Princess

King For a Day - Green Day


----------



## x0emnem0x

Shiny Toy Guns - Don't Cry Out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw6b6tLY8RA


----------



## MattB

I have no idea what I'm listening to right now. It's a rock and roll Christmas song, but it has a flute so I suspect it's Jethro Tull.

I'm not enjoying it.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

MattB said:


> it has a flute so I suspect it's Jethro Tull.



LOL! I can't imagine how terrible that would be.

Sitting on a park bench
eyeing Santa Claus with bad intent
Snot running down his nose
because it's cold outside, y'know?

I'm breaking in my new earbuds/audio adapter with some Rammstein. Time to see what these babies can do!


----------



## Sweetie

Ain't Messin' Round - Gary Clark Jr.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyBem5-Bfpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lebanese Blonde by Thievery Corporation


----------



## MattB

David Bowie- Young Americans


----------



## TwilightStarr

Your Plump Princess said:


> Lebanese Blonde by Thievery Corporation



Dangit! I can't rep you! But if I could you would so get one for posting this song!


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Christmas music on the Music Choice channel on tv. Natalie Cole singing "The Holly & the Ivy".

Its nice as I work from home & watch the blizzard outside.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Happy St. Stephen's Day!

Elvis Costello - St. Stephen's Day Murders


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Revival - Beats Antique


----------



## bbwlibrarian

The first Client LP, specifically The Price of Love at this present moment...


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Falling in love with Echo & The Bunnymen again.

The Killing Moon


----------



## MattB

Hare Krishna, Hare Krishna, Krishna Krishna, Hare Hare...


----------



## TwilightStarr

I Will Wait - Mumford & Sons


----------



## dharmabean

The Rave-Ups


----------



## MRdobolina

paperboy - ditty


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm Not Cool - Sohodolls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPqkqWFRoaY


----------



## Victoria08

Stubborn Love by The Lumineers


----------



## MattB

Santana- Black Magic Woman

More of a hot summer day song. It's 16F (-9C) here right now, and it makes it sound cold and desolate somehow...


----------



## Sweetie

Ho Hey - Lumineers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvCBSSwgtg4


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Sweetie said:


> Ho Hey - Lumineers
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvCBSSwgtg4



Great song! It's funny how they are becoming more popular now because of a Bing commercial. Funny how advertisements work, huh?


----------



## Weirdo890

Comedy Tonight - Zero Mostel and company


----------



## MattB

Bauhaus- In The Flat Field


----------



## willowmoon

"Paradise" by Sade.

This is a live version I'm watching right now .... love me some Sade. :wubu:


----------



## MattB

Carcass- Heartwork


----------



## Victoria08

Take a walk by Passion Pit


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Minority - Green Day


----------



## Nose_body_knows

The music for world 5 stage 3 of New SuperMarioBros Wii


----------



## MattB

Strife- Grey


----------



## Victoria08

I don't know how this got stuck in my head, but it's all I've been thinking about for the past few hours.


----------



## PrettyOne1

I am loving Imagine Dragons lately..their whole album is excellent! Also "Thrift Shop" by Macklemore and Ryan Lewis is a fun song..diggin it.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

All Hail The Heartbreaker - The Spill Canvas


By the way, 500TH POST!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Nikola Bedingfield-Sirens 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14jqE2kQGTA


----------



## MattB

The Beatles- And I Love Her


----------



## bbwfairygirl

MattB said:


> The Beatles- And I Love Her



Good song!

Bitches - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Victoria08

Make this go on forever by Snow Patrol.

I love this song.


----------



## TwilightStarr

All I'm Asking - Paul McDonald & Nikki Reed


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chief- Eric Church


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Dokken / Tooth and Nail


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Hope and Strife - The Go-Betweens


----------



## MattB

Abigail Williams- Floods


----------



## Victoria08

Lover, you should've come over by Jeff Buckley


----------



## Victoria08

Gold Guns Girls by Metric


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I Dreamed A Dream - Les Miserables Broadway Original Cast


----------



## MattB

Immolation- Nailed To Gold


----------



## Victoria08

Violins and Tambourines by Stereophonics


----------



## flyingsolo101

Mike and Tom Eat Snacks


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Breach - Black Sun Empire


----------



## Weirdo890

Billy Joel - Piano Man


----------



## TwilightStarr

Into the Ocean - Blue October


----------



## MattB

Marduk- Holy Blood, Holy Grail


----------



## Victoria08

Sail by AWOLNATION


----------



## dharmabean

Imelda May - Inside Out


----------



## kaylaisamachine

TwilightStarr said:


> Into the Ocean - Blue October



I so was listening to this on repeat last night. So weird!


----------



## MattB

Sepultura- Biotech Is Godzilla


----------



## Victoria08

Broken Crown by Mumford & Sons


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Something New by Girls Aloud


----------



## MattB

Booker T and the MG's- Green Onions

Way too cool a song for a Monday afternoon...


----------



## Victoria08

Golden Skans by Klaxons


----------



## scoozy

alive -- kid cudi


----------



## Weirdo890

Dirty Life and Times - Warren Zevon


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Bad Religion - Frank Ocean 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDSPybTFYHU


----------



## MattB

Gorgoroth- Destroyer


----------



## x0emnem0x

The Knife - Silent Shout


----------



## Iannathedriveress

All The Things She Said by t.A.T.u.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mGBaXPlri8


----------



## Weirdo890

Wherever You Are - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## TwilightStarr

Flightless Bird, American Mouth - Iron & Wine


----------



## CastingPearls

'Blood' - The Middle East

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7SSC3ex-bA


----------



## Weirdo890

Drift Away - Dobie Gray


----------



## MattB

The Haunted- Hollow Ground


----------



## x0emnem0x

Erasure - A Little Respect


----------



## Victoria08

Steady, as she goes by The Raconteurs


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Let It Whip - SR-71


----------



## Weirdo890

The *Gord's Gold* album (Vol. 1) by Gordon Lightfoot

I'm a folkie at heart.


----------



## dharmabean

Teenage Dirtbag - Wheatus


----------



## dharmabean

Seventy times 7 - Brand New


----------



## TwilightStarr

We Are Young - Fun.


----------



## Victoria08

Science of Fear by The Temper Trap


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Soad - B.y.o.b.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Call On Me- Eric Prydz


----------



## Weirdo890

Mary Chapin Carpenter - Leaving On

Her music always makes me feel better. :happy:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Epos by Zedd (I usually don't listen to this kind of music but I heard this song playing in Hot Topic today and I liked it a lot)


----------



## AuntHen

I have. and will. always. love. The Cars. (especially Ben Orr... RIP)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR3Pko6UsEk


----------



## Surlysomething

Damn! I just gave you rep for your picture so I can't give it again.

LOVE THEM.




fat9276 said:


> I have. and will. always. love. The Cars. (especially Ben Orr... RIP)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR3Pko6UsEk


----------



## dharmabean

I sing "He Thinks He'll Keep Her" at karaoke. 



Weirdo890 said:


> Mary Chapin Carpenter - Leaving On
> 
> Her music always makes me feel better. :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

Harry Belafonte - Turn the World Around from *The Muppet Show*.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dia Frampton - The Broken Ones


----------



## Victoria08

Closer by Nine Inch Nails.

:bow:


----------



## Weirdo890

Various internet videos.


----------



## Victoria08

I'm listening to this. I think it's a dance around my bedroom in my pj's kind of night.


----------



## MattB

Keep Of Kalessin- Obliterator


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Violent Pornography by System Of A Down


----------



## Sweetie

Norah Jones - Turn Me On...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHff55AeEAQ


----------



## Sweetie

Natalie Merchant - Kind and Generous

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdG618TMc5E


----------



## Sweetie

Sara Bareilles - King of Anything

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR7-AUmiNcA


----------



## Sweetie

Sara Barelles - F*ck You/Gonna Get Over You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZMQ0OKVO80


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sweetie said:


> Sara Bareilles - King of Anything
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR7-AUmiNcA



Love this song!


----------



## Victoria08

Books from boxes by Maximo Park


----------



## x0emnem0x

John Mayer - Slow Dancing In A Burning Room
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BczegO5VzFk


----------



## Weirdo890

Geek Juice Media podcast


----------



## Oona

"Mercy" by Kanye West, Big Sean, Pusha T & 2 Chainz

Because it makes me laugh EVERY TIME.


----------



## dharmabean

Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree - Andrew Sisters


----------



## MRdobolina

all gold errthing


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree - Andrew Sisters



I love that song! Reminds me of watching old movies with my Nanny. :happy:


----------



## samuraiscott

I have been listening to a lot of 90s R&B. That and music from that time in general. I must be thinking about high school or something. I also made a mix cd for a road trip I never took and I have been listening to it a lot lately. Toni Braxton, Q Tip, Aaliyah, Genuwine. Not music I am known for by any means because I am such a hard rock fan, but sometimes I surprise people with the music I like.


----------



## MattB

Black Flag- Rise Above


----------



## Weirdo890

Warren Zevon - Dirty Life and Times


----------



## CleverBomb

Some pleasant string concerto I can't identify, but that's not the important part. The important part is that I'm listening to it with the excellent Hi-Fi system my late father assembled, and yesterday may have been the first time it's been powered up in the five years since he passed away.


----------



## Oona

Inside Out - Eve 6


----------



## MattB

Lifted my local sports radio ban now that the NHL lockout is over...thinking of reinstating said ban.


----------



## Victoria08

Naive by The Kooks


----------



## ODFFA

Heathers!

I love their live perfomances on Youtube much more than the album versions. Can't stop listening to:

Waiter
Underground Beneath
Slices of Palama


----------



## ODFFA

Sweetie said:


> Natalie Merchant - Kind and Generous
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdG618TMc5E



I can't rep you, sooo...

This song is amazing :happy: I hadn't heard it before, but I just had a listen because the title sounded interesting.
And, wow, this song totally hit me right between the eyes, in a good and much needed way. Thanks for posting!


----------



## MattB

The Kinks- Big Sky


----------



## samuraiscott

Warren Zevon ~ Werewolves of London


----------



## ClashCityRocker

u-roy - wear you to the ball

reggae is fast becoming my fav travel music:bow:


----------



## dharmabean

Desmond Dekker - You Can Get if You Really Want

Culture - The Shepherd


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lords of Acid - Lucy's Fucking Sky


----------



## Miskatonic

Your Plump Princess said:


> Lords of Acid - Lucy's Fucking Sky



I love that song.

I'm not listening to anything right at this moment but lately I've been listening to the Iron Sky soundtrack. It's way better than it has any right to be.


----------



## Sweetie

Lots and lots of Norah Jones... :happy:


----------



## kaylaisamachine

White Blank Page - Mumford and Sons


----------



## Weirdo890

Garth Brooks - We Shall Be Free


----------



## Deacone

Stone Sour - Absolute Zero


----------



## Oona

Again - Flyleaf


----------



## Deacone

Don Broco - Hold On


----------



## MattB

Raveonettes- Sleepwalking


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Lacuna Coil- To The Edge


----------



## Oona

In Too Deep - Sum 41


----------



## Deacone

Parkway Drive - Sleepwalker


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Chichester Psalms - Leonard Bernstein 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEnYf_aQUnc

We're singing this in choir next semester, I'm kind of excited for it. :3


----------



## Deacone

Periphery - Have a Blast


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Wind Parade by Donald Byrd.

listen and watch as your day turns to joy


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

It's Friday down south so I've got Lynyrd Skynyrd's Greatest Hits playing.


----------



## AuntHen

Addicted to this song right now... love her Barbadian accent on certain words 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs_lR6NXW94


----------



## Deacone

Three Days Grace - On My Own


----------



## Victoria08

I come apart by A$AP Rocky + Florence Welch.


----------



## samuraiscott

"Take all your big plans and break 'em
This is bound to be a while.....
Your Body is a Wonderland."


John Mayer today.


----------



## Oona

Garden Grove - Sublime

While sitting at the Off-road shop my roommate works at. Yay fixed truck!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Marilyn Manson - mOBSCENE


----------



## Victoria08

Fader by The Temper Trap


----------



## Sweetie

Sara Bareilles - Bright Lights and Cityscapes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJycDeZqtdc&list=TLiGdDmxj54VE


----------



## MattB

Cream- I Feel Free


----------



## Victoria08

October by Broken Bells


----------



## Oona

Loser - Beck


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Everyone should really watch this. Super cute and sounds amazing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bkFjmZD-xy0

You're Gonna Miss Me cover by Rachel Fridkin

The Cup song from Pitch Perfect.


----------



## melinda333

Beechwood 45789


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Erykah Badu - On & On


----------



## Victoria08

Below my feet by Mumford & Sons


----------



## Sweetie

What'll I Do? - Irving Berlin (sung by Linda Ronstadt)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B1oIcTh604&list=PL99D9810C99CF6EF1


----------



## Deacone

Alter Bridge - All Hope Is Gone


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Breaking Benjamin - I Will Not Bow


----------



## Sweetie

White Flag - Dido

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pwT2wiZsg0&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9D3E9hWwVJIPEQ2zTr8wMw9


----------



## CastingPearls

Make Believe - Mariah Carey


----------



## TwilightStarr

Always Be My Baby - Mariah Carey

Kickin it old school, this was the song we listened to all day, everyday at summer camp 1996!


----------



## MattB

Cannibal Corpse- Unnatural


----------



## Oona

Crushcrushcrush - Paramore


----------



## x0emnem0x

"Don't Mine At Night" - A Minecraft Parody

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_XGxzMrq04


----------



## melinda333

The best is yet to come - Sinatra


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dido-All you want


----------



## Oona

One Headlight - The Wallflowers


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> One Headlight - The Wallflowers



I like that song


----------



## Oona

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I like that song



Me too 

My Pandora stations play such a variety, its awesome!


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Augustus Pablo - AP Special


----------



## MattB

Wintersun- Darkness and Frost


----------



## AuntHen

I was pretty much raised a "country girl" but this is becoming my theme song now 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SrXi1SsFgg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Dropkick Murphys / I'm Shipping Up To Boston


----------



## Oona

Video Killed The Radio Star - The Presidents Of The United States Of America


----------



## Victoria08

I'm listening to the Keane album "Under the Iron Sea". I haven't played this in forever..


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Victoria08 said:


> I'm listening to the Keane album "Under the Iron Sea". I haven't played this in forever..



I loved that album. Keane is one of my favorite bands.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I loved that album. Keane is one of my favorite bands.



I saw them live in the 6th grade before I knew who they were and fell in love with them. :3


----------



## Sweetie

Sweet Transvestite from Rocky Horror

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc80tFJpTuo


----------



## MattB

Gwar- Sick Of You


----------



## Sweetie

Many many tunes by Norah Jones. :happy:


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

My damn neighbour strumming on his electric guitar and singing...walls in the basement are too thin.


----------



## MattB

Doing a favour for an old friend and attempting to clean up audio of a live show my old punk band played 17 years ago. 17...freaking...years ago. 

Painful on the ears...:doh:


----------



## Adamantoise

Jin Go Lo Ba by Fatboy Slim.


----------



## Victoria08

Daniel by Bat for Lashes


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Lay Down by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## CastingPearls

Closer - NIN


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stan by Eminem


----------



## Oona

Starrstrukk - 3OH!3


----------



## MattB

Jim Rome on the radio. Late.


----------



## Victoria08

Angels by The xx


----------



## MattB

Machinery- Reason Is The Rush


----------



## Alicia33

Electric Feel--MGMT


----------



## Surlysomething

New!


Tegan and Sara - Heartthrob


Love these girls so much.


----------



## MattB

Raveonettes- Expelled From Love


----------



## Victoria08

Seven Devils by Florence & the Machine


----------



## Victoria08

Save the World


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Boogie Pimps- Somebody To Love.


----------



## Alicia33

I am currently listening to 90's alternative on Pandora. Too many awesome songs to list


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Some [awesomely] weird band called "Fear Passage"


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm a Disco Dancer (and a Sweet Romancer) by Christopher Just.


----------



## MattB

Geeshie Wiley- Last Kind Words


----------



## Victoria08

Lovesong by The Cure


----------



## Adamantoise

Weekend Bonus Beats by Fatboy Slim.


----------



## MattB

Iron Maiden- Where Eagles Dare


----------



## ODFFA

Cross-posting from the BHM music board:

Hellfire - Mango Groove


----------



## Victoria08

Strange and Beautiful by Aqualung


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Madness by Muse


----------



## snuggletiger

the soundtrack to the Music Man


----------



## x0emnem0x

Undo by Rush of Fools
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtD-_q2kl-Q


----------



## Victoria08

King and Lionheart by Of Monsters and Men.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

YOLO - The Lonely Island

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5Otla5157c

And now, Thrift Shop - Macklemore and Ryan Lewis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes


----------



## noseovertail

Karen Dalton- 'Something On Your Mind'


----------



## Victoria08

Stompa by Serena Ryder


----------



## willowmoon

Mötley Crüe - Smoke the Sky  .... Love the whole album that this song was on actually ... wish they would have stayed with John Corabi and not have brought back Vince Neil, ugh.


----------



## MattB

The Turtles- Happy Together


----------



## Sweetie

I've Got a Crush on You - Linda Ronstadt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KelraygLn2g&feature=share


----------



## MattB

Tommy James and the Shondells- Mony Mony*

*Not by choice...


----------



## MattB

This one is by choice...

The Pogues- A Pair Of Brown Eyes


----------



## Yakatori

You know, every song with a strong video reminds me of something. And this one is no exception:

*Daft Punk*-_Da Funk_

It makes me think of some of the lonely-heart Dimmers out there, who feel like strangers-in-a-strange-land.


----------



## Victoria08

High For This by The Weeknd.


----------



## Victoria08

Violins and Tambourines by Stereophonics.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Poison Prince by Amy Macdonald


----------



## Sweetie

Newfound favorites...Blackberry Smoke - Six Ways to Sunday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOWHQ4bD72U&list=AL94UKMTqg-9Bz-q-etjWmOJOibII8dQq-


----------



## snuggletiger

For Sweetie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IrFCp2RWxs

"Johnny said make me last, who cares about Milton. And Johnny's right who cares about Milton....Don't worry Milton you're the King <aside to Johnny 'Did he buy that'"


----------



## Sweetie

snuggletiger said:


> For Sweetie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IrFCp2RWxs
> 
> "Johnny said make me last, who cares about Milton. And Johnny's right who cares about Milton....Don't worry Milton you're the King <aside to Johnny 'Did he buy that'"



Thanks Snuggletiger. I enjoyed that. :happy:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Language by Porter Robinson


----------



## Victoria08

Midnight City by M83


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- Me And My Uncle


----------



## snuggletiger

Summer Samba (So Nice) by Diana Krall.


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Follow the Wolves - Demon Hunter


----------



## TwilightStarr

I Will Wait - Mumford & Sons


----------



## Morganer

Wind Of Change by the Scorpions

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohOtDA3dTAA


----------



## Morganer

89ers - The 89ers Song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wSj9BP9FZ4


----------



## gogogal

Gordon Lightfoot, Sundown on repeat


----------



## Surlysomething

Great song! :bow:




gogogal said:


> Gordon Lightfoot, Sundown on repeat


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Take Care by Drake


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Make Luv by Room 5


----------



## Victoria08

Breezeblocks by Alt-J


----------



## Morganer

foster the people - pumped up kicks


----------



## Victoria08

Fitzpleasure by Alt-J. (I've had this on repeat for a few days now)
and
Can't Pretend by Tom Odell


----------



## Morganer

Nicholas Antony - Funk Master

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8aU5wKyfUg


----------



## Jon Blaze

https://soundcloud.com/djz-projekt/psytrance-mix


----------



## MattB

Dismember- Dreaming In Red


----------



## Surlysomething

The Mavericks - In Time

It's about goddamn time these boys put something out.
Freaking loved them back in the day. Saw them once too...amazing.
I even have signed stuff from them...


Love them now and the singer is one of the hottest BHM's out there. :eat2:


Get your drink on and dance the night away.


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

Jichael Mackson - the grass is always greener

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiiUIpxPJ8M

what happens after 5'00 i just....undescribable! :smitten:


----------



## Morganer

Blue Monday by Orgy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i1dNZJDoQg


----------



## Adamantoise

In the Swamps You Rot - Splatterhouse


----------



## balletguy

Life in the laid back lane---John Frinzi and James white


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Feel you - ATB


----------



## Weirdo890

We've Only Just Begun - The Carpenters


----------



## Victoria08

The Great Escape by Patrick Watson


----------



## Victoria08

Change by Deftones.


----------



## ecogeek

THIS song, which was just featured on Walking Dead. Not religious but I LOVE music with acoustic guitar and SOUL. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptH60ktLqBM


----------



## Weirdo890

Who's Your Baby? - The Archies


----------



## MattB

The Damned- Love Song


----------



## Shan34

Mika - Big Girls (you are beautiful)
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDSK91mUNLU


----------



## Surlysomething

Late at Night - Buffalo Tom


Fuck you, Jordan Catalano.


----------



## snuggletiger

"Iowa Stubborn"--from the Music Man


----------



## Weirdo890

Geek Juice Radio, a wonderful Internet radio show.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Right besides you- Sophie B Hawkins


----------



## Lovelyone

I See the Light-love theme from the movie Tangled.


----------



## Victoria08

Get Some by Lykke Li.


----------



## Victoria08

It's Alright by Matt & Kim. 

(I think I post in here way too much )


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dancing to the beat by Daft Punk


----------



## Iannathedriveress

1994 by Jason Aldean


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Riot by Three Days Grace


----------



## Surlysomething

Sound City - Real to Reel


Loving this so hard.


----------



## MattB

Iron Maiden- 22 Acacia Avenue

RIP Clive...Up The Irons!


----------



## wildpies

leona- millencolin


----------



## CastingPearls

Kiss Me ~ Ed Sheeran


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Dvorak's Symphony #7 in D Minor, Op. 70 IV: Allegro
Performed by the London Symphony Orch. & Sir Colin Davis.
Love this piece.:wubu:


----------



## Victoria08

Smother by Daughter


----------



## Gingembre

Acoustic version of Lay Me Down, by Sam Smith.

Absolutely gorgeous - EVERYBODY LISTEN!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

One More Time by Daft Punk


----------



## Victoria08

Big Jet Plane by Angus and Julia Stone


----------



## Oona

Spin Me Round (American Psycho Mix) - Dope

Followed by:

Tainted Love - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Ha! Dope here too but Die Motherfucker Die followed by The Misfits.


----------



## Deacone

Bring Me The Horizon - Shadow Moses


----------



## Adamantoise

Psychopath by Hardknox. :happy:


----------



## Victoria08

Only Love by Ben Howard


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Young Modern Station by Silverchair


----------



## Surlysomething

Adore this song and Ben Howard!



Victoria08 said:


> Only Love by Ben Howard


----------



## TwilightStarr

Merry Go Round - Kacey Musgraves


----------



## Victoria08

Skinny Love by Bon Iver


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Lemon by U2


----------



## Victoria08

The City by Madeon.


----------



## Weirdo890

_The Red Green Show_ as background noise.


----------



## Lovelyone

Patty griffin's Heavenly Day.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Dazzey Duks - Duice

kickin it old school!!


----------



## Yakatori

Takes me back:

_Raise Up_ - *Petey Pablo*

Would've been great if Weird Al had done something with this - along the lines of "North-Ko-re-a!" No?


----------



## Victoria08

Love Lost by The Temper Trap


----------



## Victoria08

I'm listening to the album 'The Golden Age' by Woodkid.


----------



## Oona

Save Me - Unwritten Law


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Welcome to the machine by Pink Floyd


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Goodbye Horses by Q Lazarus


----------



## Oona

Can't Stop - RHCP


----------



## 1love_emily

Kiss You by One Direction

followed by 

Same Love by Macklemore
Die Young by Ke$ha
Gay Pirates by Cosmo Jarvis
and
50 Ways To Say Goodbye by Train


----------



## And c

So insane by discovery


----------



## Oona

Starships & Apocolypse by Unwritten Law


----------



## balletguy

Far side of the world -jimmy buffett


----------



## Piink

The sound of a thunderstorm rolling in. We have a tin-roofed porch and there is nothing more soothing than the rain beating down. Just not a fan of hail and hoping we don't get any!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Calvin Harris - Sweet Nothing ft. Florence Welch


----------



## MattB

The Black Dahlia Murder- Elder Misanthropy


----------



## MattB

Pink Floyd- Time


----------



## Piink

Bruno Mars- When I was your man


----------



## balletguy

john denver-thank god im a country boy


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Duality by Slipknot


----------



## MattB

Agnostic Front- Power


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Animal Instinct by The Cranberries


----------



## TwilightStarr

Good as you were bad - Jana Kramer


----------



## MattB

Blue Cheer- Summertime Blues


----------



## Piink

Something In Your Mouth - Nickleback


----------



## Victoria08

Conquest of Spaces by Woodkid.

I really like this whole album.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Girl who got away by Dido


----------



## snuggletiger

"Quiet Village"--Martin Denny.


----------



## Deacone

Bastille - Pompeii


----------



## MattB

Nile- Hittite Dung Incantation


----------



## Dansinfool

Icona pop -I Love It


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm coming out of the closet.

I love Ke$ha.

There, I said it.

Her new album "Warrior" is really good!


----------



## Mishty

I'm a huge music snob,always have been....but...I can't help but love Rihanna.
She's adorable,her voice is epic,and her sad shit gets me.

Maybe it's my depressed mood,but I've had this on repeat for hours: 

Stay - Rihanna


----------



## Surlysomething

I love her too. Guilty pleasure for sure.






Mishty said:


> I'm a huge music snob,always have been....but...I can't help but love Rihanna.
> She's adorable,her voice is epic,and her sad shit gets me.
> 
> Maybe it's my depressed mood,but I've had this on repeat for hours:
> 
> Stay - Rihanna


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Safe Place by Staind


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Digital Love by Daft Punk


----------



## Oona

Shoulda Known Better - Unwritten Law


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Let's Be Human Again- David Dann & Poet featuring The Golden Phoenix
http://www.theexpositionep.com/lets-be-human-again/


----------



## Oona

Isn't She Lovely - Me First & the Gimme Gimmes

Video Killed The Radio Star - Presidents of the United States of America

Earth Angel - Ghoti Hook

I Can See Clearly - Screeching Weasel

99 Red Balloons - Goldfinger

Dream Lover - The Misfits


----------



## Piink

If I Die Young - The Band Perry.

This song came out about a month after my step-brother passed away. He was only 52 years young. He was my step-mom's youngest child. The first time I heard this song I was driving and had to pull over because I had started crying so hard. He helped raise me, and was an awesome brother. He just left this world way to soon. :'(


----------



## MattB

Cradle Of Filth- Bathory Aria...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

One Vision by Queen


----------



## x0emnem0x

Phil Collins - You'll Be In My Heart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=git6DCXSqjE


----------



## Oona

Dance, Dance - Fall Out Boy


----------



## MattB

At The Gates- The Architects


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Jump Right In by Zac Brown Band


----------



## TwilightStarr

Oona said:


> Dance, Dance - Fall Out Boy




I must now go listen to this song, since I haven't heard it in FOREVER!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Life Got Cold by Girls Aloud


----------



## Oona

Bass Down Low - Dev


----------



## TwilightStarr

Beautiful Like Me - Joydrop


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Control by Mute math


----------



## Surlysomething

60's collection.

250 songs! I feel so fucking happy it's kind of disgusting. Haha.


:bow::batting:


----------



## Deven

It's No Good - Depeche Mode

Reminiscing of the days before Delta Machine


----------



## MattB

Behemoth- Daimonos


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Square One by Coldplay


----------



## Oona

Teenage Suicide (Live) - Unwritten Law


----------



## snuggletiger

"Whatchamacallit"--Esquivel


----------



## Iannathedriveress

End Of Night by Dido


----------



## TwilightStarr

I Caught Myself - Paramore


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cannonball by The Darkness


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The new Paramore album


----------



## Oona

Ocean Avenue - Yellowcard


----------



## Piink

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Oona

Thnks Fr Th Mmrs - Fall Out Boy (Live in Phoenix)


----------



## TwilightStarr

All Around Me - Flyleaf


----------



## Morganer

Bon Jovi - Because We Can http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVp2C--VSZE


----------



## Oona

Babalon - Unwritten Law


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Back to Basics by Shapeshifters


----------



## Iannathedriveress

It takes sccop by Fatman Scoop


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Offspring - _Americana_ Album.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sorry by Madonna


----------



## Oona

Face Down - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## snuggletiger

Boys Night Out-- by Sinatra


----------



## big_lad27

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv7w200rrcs

Immortal Technique - You Never Know

This song is deep!


----------



## Morganer

"Let's Go Fly A Kite, Up To The Highest Height."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pshuKxzga3s


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead Ringer For Love - Meat Loaf


----------



## TwilightStarr

What The Water Gave Me - Florence + The Machine


----------



## Adamantoise

Mindkill by Lust of Decay.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Many of horror by biffy clyro


----------



## Iannathedriveress

19-2000 by gorillaz


----------



## Morganer

Bilal - "Back To Love" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfAtWYWNaos


----------



## Morganer

Snow Angel - The Place Beyond The Pines OST

This song is so, so, so, so beautiful. brings a tear to my eye.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew0TZk0DVks


----------



## Morganer

"Che" by Suicide 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI6DF6jEJoo


----------



## MattB

The Black Dahlia Murder- Flies


----------



## Adamantoise

Artist: DJ Zinc
Track: On Fire Tonight


----------



## Oona

Shoulda Known Better - Unwritten Law


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Touch by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme from William Lustig's 1980 slasher 'Maniac'. Music by Jay Chattaway.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Heard this song on the radio on the way home... oh em gee obsessed. 

*Classified feat. David Myles - Inner Ninja *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fDuNuFNG38


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Decode by Paramore


----------



## Oona

The Fortunate - Cartel


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stronger by 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Deven

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Stronger by 30 Seconds to Mars



The Kanye cover?

Bush - Little Things


----------



## x0emnem0x

The thunder... and the rain... and more thunder... and more rain... yay for living in Illinois!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Deven said:


> The Kanye cover?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed


----------



## Victoria08

Over the Love by Florence & The Machine. bow


----------



## Adamantoise

Give It Up by The Goodmen.


----------



## snuggletiger

Sensa Fine by Dean Martin


----------



## Oona

I Just Wanna Run - The Downtown Fiction


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Your Decision by Alice in Chains


----------



## MattB

Abigail Williams- Ascension Sickness


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Up In The Air By Thirty Seconds To Mars
P.S. The Lovely Angelina Duplisea is in this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9uSyICrtow&list=FL8yw0uJ88VGYSH7Fbh-oR3Q&index=1


----------



## Oona

Intergalatic - Beastie Boys


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Just Tonight by Jimmy Eat World


----------



## BigBluesMo

Everybody's Talking, the album - Tedeschi Trucks Band
*

"Some folk built like this, some folk built like that
But the way I'm built, you shouldn't call me fat
Because I'm built for comfort, I ain't built for speed" 
- Howling Wolf & Willie Dixon -
*


----------



## Surlysomething

Monster Truck - The Brown EP


Can't get enough. Damn.


----------



## Oona

The Rock Show - Blink 182


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bleed Bitch - Incursion


----------



## snuggletiger

Meet me Halfway--Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Get Lucky by Daft Punk


----------



## Adamantoise

The Kettle by Colosseum.


----------



## Victoria08

A Little Death by The Neighbourhood.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"The Way She Feels" - Between The Trees.


----------



## Morganer

Christina Perry - "Jar Of Hearts"

This song made me cry.


----------



## Morganer

Celtic Woman - "A Spaceman Came Along"


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Devoted by Lacuna Coil


----------



## BigBluesMo

Willie's Blues - Willie Dixon w/Memphis Slim


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

All of my fave radio stations, from NYC & Long Island, on iHeart Radio online. Love it. I feel like i'm back home.


----------



## Surlysomething

_It's all right if you love me
It's all right if you don't
I'm not afraid of you running away
Honey, I get the feeling you won't_

There is no sense in pretending
Your eyes give you away
Something inside you is feeling like I do
We've said all there is to say

Baby breakdown
Go ahead and give it to me
Breakdown honey take me through the night
Breakdown now I'm standin' here can't you see
Breakdown it's all right
It's all right
-Tom Petty


----------



## Victoria08

I Need Your Love by Calvin Harris + Ellie Goulding


----------



## Surlysomething

Guided By Voices - Funky Minnows


Heck yeah! *high kick*


----------



## snuggletiger

"Theme to the Sand Pebbles"--Jerry Goldsmith


----------



## Oona

Flagpole Sitta - Harvey Danger


----------



## MattB

Katatonia- Deliberation


----------



## MRdobolina

Under Your Spell


----------



## MRdobolina

bands a make her dance


----------



## MRdobolina

What you know bout dat


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Fragile by Lacuna Coil


----------



## Oona

Crazy Bitch - Buckcherry


----------



## Surlysomething

One of my faves! Love blasting this while i'm driving. 



Oona said:


> Crazy Bitch - Buckcherry


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> One of my faves! Love blasting this while i'm driving.



Me too! It was playing at the tail end of my 3 hour drive


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Get Lucky by Daughter (Daft Punk cover)


----------



## TwilightStarr

Just Give Me A Reason - Pink ft. Nate Ruess


----------



## big_lad27

Rittz - Nowhere to run


----------



## littlefairywren

Tonight (Best You Ever Had)...John Legend 

The version without Ludacris is my favourite


----------



## CastingPearls

Cream - Prince


----------



## MattB

Pink Floyd- Echoes


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tears On Tape (Album) by H.I.M


----------



## MattB

Cannibal Corpse- Centuries Of Torment


----------



## x0emnem0x

Pewdiepie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=769qlvMXYHw


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- Alligator


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Mañana (Is Soon Enough For Me) by Jackie Davis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-R3GTzZU14&list=LL8yw0uJ88VGYSH7Fbh-oR3Q


----------



## snuggletiger

So this is love from Cinderella.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnA76Jp6pBQ


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Your Sweet 666 by H.I.M.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lucky Now - Ryan Adams


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Love In Cold Blood by H.I.M.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

She Drives Me Crazy by Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## big_lad27

My new R.A the Rugged Man album arrived so been bumping that all day...

Holla-Loo-Yuh - R.A the Rugged Man Ft. Tech N9ne & Krizz Kaliko


----------



## Adamantoise

Bryan Fury's theme from _Tekken 3_.


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Don't know if there are other chip tune fans here...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCLVEv0RW3o

I am a big fan of Big Giant Circles as well


----------



## Oona

I need a Doctor - Dr. Dre


----------



## TwilightStarr

Last Call - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## MattB

Buddy Holly and the Crickets- Heartbeat


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Solitary Man by H.I.M.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Fever - Peggy Lee


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Creep - RadioHead


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Little Too Much by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## ConnieLynn

Black Magic Woman - Carlos Santana


----------



## ConnieLynn

Stormy Monday - TBone Walker

Totally appropriate.


----------



## Victoria08

Praise You by Fatboy Slim


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Your Eyes Open by Keane


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dragula by Rob Zombie


----------



## Iannathedriveress

You Look Good On Me by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Surlysomething

60's classics...it's gorgeous out, it seems fitting.




Hello Stranger - Barbara Lewis


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sapphire by Seabound
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82dL7tcklHU


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Green Grass and High Tides by The Outlaws

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk


----------



## snuggletiger

"Grandfather's Old Ram"--Hal Holbrooke in Mark Twain Tonight


----------



## Piink

I love my iHeart radio. Currently listening to Ritchie Valens, Fats Domino, The Dixie Cups, Johnny Cash, Johnny Horton, and more.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Lamb of God


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Rhythm Is A Dancer by Snap!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Mixtape - Butch Walker


----------



## Oona

Comatose - Skillet


----------



## 1love_emily

fun.'s entire Some Nights album is fantastic!
Right now the song "All Alright" is on replay.


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- Attics Of My Life


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beds Are Burning by Midnight Oil


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Distant Early Warning by Rush


----------



## MattB

Ravel- Bolero (Finalé)


----------



## Oona

I just listened to every possible song by Unwritten Law on my 200 mile drive home.


----------



## Victoria08

Get Lucky - Daft Punk.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Scorch The Ground ( Rotersand Remix) by Seabound


----------



## Victoria08

Stay - Rihanna 

No Church In The Wild - Jay-Z & Kanye West


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Something Kinda Ooooh by Girls Aloud


----------



## MattB

Wagner: Das Rheingold- Entry Of The Gods Into Valhalla


----------



## Shan34

The Waitresses - I know what boys like


----------



## x0emnem0x

Myself, coughing my damn lungs up.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The T-Rex Song by The Great Luke Ski and Doug Walker
http://tgwtg.bandcamp.com/track/the-t-rex-song


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Kiss Tommorow Tonight by Luke Bryan


----------



## TwilightStarr

I am Ready for Love - India Arie


----------



## Adamantoise

Love My Way by The Psychedelic Furs.


----------



## Morganer

Howard Jones - What Is Love?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smmtzejfpZ8


----------



## MattB

Alex Pangman- Moon Ray


----------



## MattB

If anything is worth a double post it's...

Marty Robbins- Big Iron


----------



## Victoria08

The High Road by Broken Bells


----------



## BearHug2013

Castle of Glass - Linkin Park
Hollywood W**** - Papa Roach
Sinking In - Panic Attack


----------



## TwilightStarr

Close Your Eyes & Fall - Factor IX


----------



## MattB

Weezer- Only In Dreams


----------



## Morganer

This is probably the most bad-ass driving song I heard in awhile. Will make a video of. (At least from :29 on)


Soundgarden - "By Crooked Steps"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTaVHM6HGuQ


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Loveee Song by Rihanna ft. Future


----------



## Oona

Jay-Z/Linkin Park Collision Course album


----------



## TwilightStarr

Stay - Rihanna ft. Mikky Ekko


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Random Access Memories by Daft Punk


----------



## 1love_emily

If you want to have an ugly cry moment, watch this:
http://www.upworthy.com/this-kid-just-died-what-he-left-behind-is-wondtacular-rip

And his music. Right now I'm listening to Clouds by Zach Sobiech.


----------



## Victoria08

Ain't no rest for the wicked - Cage The Elephant


----------



## Surlysomething

Nick Drake - Pink Moon


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Mad Season by Matchbox Twenty


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Circles by Nelly Furtado


----------



## Oona

Ass Back Home - Gym Class Heroes


----------



## TwilightStarr

Chasing Pavements - Adele


----------



## Victoria08

Flawless - The Neighbourhood


----------



## CaAggieGirl

It will be - Jakatta


----------



## Oona

Playing God, Ignorance, Born for This - All by Paramore

I love my morning mixes ^_^


----------



## TwilightStarr

Oona said:


> Playing God, Ignorance, Born for This - All by Paramore
> 
> I love my morning mixes ^_^



<3 Paramore <3


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Highway Don't Care by Tim Mcgraw featuring Taylor Swift.


----------



## Oona

TwilightStarr said:


> <3 Paramore <3



Agreed! I found a video of Hayley Williams. A guy walked up to her on the street and started playing "Ignorance" on his guitar. She just started singing along like it was no big deal. Love her!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

We're All Mad by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Oona

Face Down - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## TwilightStarr

Oona said:


> Agreed! I found a video of Hayley Williams. A guy walked up to her on the street and started playing "Ignorance" on his guitar. She just started singing along like it was no big deal. Love her!



That is awesome! Do you have the link to that video?


----------



## AuntHen

Hide Me ~The Golden Filter


this is one of the sexiest songs ever made...the beat, the beat!!!! you must listen!! :happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8Sph5ygk4U


----------



## Weirdo890

Fireball XL5 TV Theme - Don Spencer


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Breathe by The Prodigy


----------



## Oona

TwilightStarr said:


> That is awesome! Do you have the link to that video?



Sorry it took so long. My phone refused to locate the link and I was too lazy to get my laptop out. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OQobVuUxOuQ


----------



## TwilightStarr

Oona said:


> Sorry it took so long. My phone refused to locate the link and I was too lazy to get my laptop out.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OQobVuUxOuQ



That's okay, thanks for posting it!


----------



## Adamantoise

Stakker Humanoid by Humanoid. Acid House.


----------



## Weirdo890

Yongary, Monster of the Deep


----------



## TwilightStarr

Scars - My Ruin


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stand Inside Your Love by The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Silent Movie by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Weirdo890

Bitter Green by Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Yakatori

_Small Talk_ - Call Security


----------



## Iannathedriveress

A Thousand Years by Christina Perri


----------



## Deacone

Parkway Drive - Idols and Anchors


----------



## Iannathedriveress

King of the stereo by Saliva


----------



## Weirdo890

The Lady of Shallot - Loreena McKennitt


----------



## Jeeshcristina

With Her Shadow - Born Ruffians 

Such a great song!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Easier To Run by Linkin Park


----------



## TwilightStarr

Reflections - Atmosphere


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Miracle by The Dirty Tees featuring Natasha Bedingfield
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGZA5GyfsYI&list=PL7C2CD4E8A7A2E242&index=3


----------



## Adamantoise

Good Thing - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm having a Van Morrison kind of afternoon.

Getting dressed any time soon? HELL NO


----------



## Oona

Remember the Name - Fort Minor


----------



## snuggletiger

"Hawaii Swings" by Bobby Hackett.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hey Boy Hey Girl by The Chemical Brothers


----------



## Lovelyone

The Sunshine Song-Jason Mraz


----------



## Victoria08

No Diggity - Blackstreet


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Galvanize by The Chemical Brothers


----------



## Oona

Feel Like Home - Fort Minor


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bent by Matchbox Twenty


----------



## Oona

Ain't No Rest For The Wicked - Cage The Elephant


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Mad Season by Matchbox Twenty


----------



## MattB

Slayer- Raining Blood


----------



## TwilightStarr

When You're Lonely - Jana Kramer


----------



## Weirdo890

If You're Gonna Play In Texas (You Gotta Have A Fiddle In The Band) - Alabama


----------



## Lovelyone

Ain't too Proud to Beg-The Temptations


----------



## AuntHen

Don't Go To Pieces ~The Cars


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-INcHpYs_uk




oh my word I love and miss Ben Orr so much!!


----------



## Oona

California - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Real World by Matchbox Twenty


----------



## Oona

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Lovelyone

Patty Griffin-When it don't come easy


----------



## Victoria08

All your light - Portugal. The Man


----------



## Iannathedriveress

It's Time by Imagine Dragons


----------



## MattB

Marty Robbins- El Paso


----------



## Ontarioguy3

Solsbury Hill by Peter Gabriel. I love this song! Excellent use of the 7/4 time signature...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dude by Beenie Man


----------



## Lovelyone

Angel-Shaggy and Rayvon


----------



## Adamantoise

Jump Around by House of Pain.


----------



## MattB

The Cult- Wildflower


----------



## Iannathedriveress

She Thinks My Tractor Is Sexy by Kenny Chesney


----------



## dharmabean

Kiss with a Fist - Florence + the Machine


----------



## TwilightStarr

Older - Colbie Caillat


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- Doin' That Rag


----------



## MattB

Raveonettes- Cops On Our Tail


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Body Party by Ciara


----------



## TwilightStarr

Breathe In - Frou Frou


----------



## Oona

Right Now - Fort Minor


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pillow Talk by Joss Stone


----------



## Adamantoise

Nightmare by Brain Bug. Moody dance/trance track. :bow:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Control by Mutemath


----------



## MattB

Entombed- Left Hand Path


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Smell The Roses by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## MattB

Lovin' Spoonful- Younger Girl


----------



## Weirdo890

Fernando - ABBA


----------



## Oona

Big Pimpin'/Papercut - Jay Z & Linkin Park


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hard Knock Life by Jay-Z


----------



## Victoria08

Run - Kill it Kid


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Vogue by Madonna


----------



## Archetypus

Jex Thoth and Death Grips.


----------



## Oona

Handlebars - Flobots


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cold Hard Bitch by Jet


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Way I Am - Ingrid Michealson


----------



## Weirdo890

They Call The Wind Maria - Paint Your Wagon soundtrack


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Lost by Dido


----------



## Weirdo890

Only Yesterday - The Carpenters


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Bed - Le Butcherettes


----------



## Weirdo890

One More Night by Blue Rodeo


----------



## Morganer

GESAFFELSTEIN - PURSUIT (Official Video)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB8Ci7X5HUU

This video is BIZARRE. But I love it.. The middle is genuinely a WTF moment.


----------



## Weirdo890

Various internet reviewers. Good background noise. :happy:


----------



## Victoria08

Farewell to the Fairground - White Lies


----------



## Weirdo890

One Toke Over The Line - Brewer and Shipley


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Can't Get You Out Of My Head by Kylie Minogue


----------



## daddyoh70

The Real McKenzies-Westwinds CD


----------



## Oona

Both of Us - B.o.B.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Nemo by Nightwish


----------



## MattB

Shostakovich: Suite For Jazz Orchestra #2, Op. 50B - Waltz #2

'Cause, I'm all like cultured and deep and stuff?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Love Is Only A Feeling by The Darkness


----------



## Victoria08

Pull my heart away - Jack Peñate


----------



## Morganer

Bastille - "Pompeii"

I love this song:

"And the walls kept crumbling down in the city that we love.
Rain clouds came over the hills, bringing darkness from above.
But when you close your eyes, does it always feel like nothing changed at all?"

Youtube it.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

If You're Not The One by Daniel Bedingfield


----------



## Oona

Thinking of You - Kesha


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hell's Bells - Cary Ann Hearst


----------



## MattB

Mayhem- Symbols of Bloodswords


----------



## Morganer

Bastille - Pompeii

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F90Cw4l-8NY

Song is better than the video.


----------



## Morganer

GESAFFELSTEIN - PURSUIT 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB8Ci7X5HUU

Now THIS is driving music.


----------



## Morganer

Muse - Madness

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhvtRykqpQk


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Run-Run-Run by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## TwilightStarr

Autumn's Monologue - From Autumn to Ashes


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Holding My Own by The Darkness


----------



## MattB

Wintersun- Time


----------



## Morganer

Bob Marley - "One Love" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdB-8eLEW8g


----------



## Morganer

Royal Teeth - "Wild" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7j4MAWopxk


----------



## Weirdo890

Jim Gaffigan - Mr. Universe comedy special. One of my favorite stand-up comedians.


----------



## flyingsolo101

White Lies - Paolo Nutini


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

Elizaveta-- Dreamer


----------



## qwerty123456

A Good Man by BIGBANG


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Only Exception - Paramore


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Numb/Encore by Jay-Z and Linkin Park


----------



## MattB

Katatonia- Rusted


----------



## TwilightStarr

Don't Ever Fucking Question That - Atmosphere


----------



## Victoria08

This has been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Kill by 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## TwilightStarr

Crash My Party - Luke Bryan (HE IS SOO HOTT!!!!)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Come Undone by Duran Duran


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Yesterdaze Gone by Tesla


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Free To Decide by The Cranberries


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Feed the Tree, Full Moon Empty Heart, White Belly, Untogether & Stay-Belly/Tanya Donnelly.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hero by Chad Kroeger ft. Joset Scott


----------



## Weirdo890

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## CleverBomb

Whatever EDM is playing on JELLI 96.7 (Las Vegas, via the internet) at the moment. Not sure what the title actually is, because they don't back-announce very often. 

It's an Electronic Dance Music station that is both completely automated and highly interactive (playlist is controlled via smartphone apps through user ratings of currently-playing songs and user requests). 

I've been listening to it via internet radio (TuneIn Radio), specifically their Android app.


----------



## Victoria08

The Scientist - Coldplay


----------



## Yakatori

Deceptacon (DFA Remix) - Le Tigre


----------



## Weirdo890

Forever and Ever, Amen - Randy Travis


----------



## Victoria08

Do I Wanna Know? - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Midnight City by M83


----------



## breeislove

brad paisley - beat this summer.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Edison's Medicine-Tesla


----------



## ScreamingChicken

You Shook Me All Night Long- AC/DC


----------



## Oona

Crazy - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## TwilightStarr

Almost Lover - A Fine Frenzy


----------



## Iannathedriveress

You've Got Time by Regina Spektor


----------



## Victoria08

Home - Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeros


----------



## Fuzzy

Morceaux de fantasie Op. 3, Elegie in E flat minor - Rachmaninov (Dmitri Alexeev)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

All The Rollboats by Regina Spektor


----------



## Weirdo890

Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson


----------



## amidsttundra

Carry Me Home - 40 Watt Sun


----------



## MattB

Husker Du- Don't Wanna Know If You Are Lonely


----------



## Iannathedriveress

In The Air Tonight by Phil Collins


----------



## TwilightStarr

Drunk On You - Luke Bryan


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Duran Duran - Rio


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Manhattan Project by Rush


----------



## TwilightStarr

Where I Stood - Missy Higgins


----------



## ScreamingChicken

The Dream is Over by Van Halen


----------



## Morganer

Capital Cities - "Safe and Sound"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWZr2F0qohA

^^ At 2:23 is the best lol


----------



## Morganer

30 Seconds To Mars - Up In The Air


----------



## Oona

Leaving On A Jet Plane - Me First & The Gimme Gimmes


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Somehow by Joss Stone


----------



## Oona

99 Red Balloons - Goldfinger


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Just Dance by Lady GaGa


----------



## TwilightStarr

Autumn's Monologue - From Autumn to Ashes


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Southern Girls by Tim McGraw


----------



## Oona

Crazy Bitch - Buckcherry


----------



## Oona

Undead - Hollywood Undead


----------



## TwilightStarr

L.E.S. Artistes - Santigold


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Springsteen by Eric Church


----------



## Oona

Go Cops - Rucka Rucka Ali

(absolutely CRACKS me up)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bad by Wale featuring Tiara Thomas


----------



## Oona

Can't Hold Us - Macklemore & Ryan Lewis ft. Ray Dalton


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Incredible by The Shapeshifters


----------



## TwilightStarr

Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Old Jacket (Stariy Pidjak) by Regina Spektor


----------



## Morganer

Macklemore and Ryan Lewis - Same Love

http://rapgenius.com/Macklemore-and-ryan-lewis-same-love-lyrics


----------



## Iannathedriveress

LoveHate Thing by Wale featuring Sam Drew


----------



## Oona

Pour Me - Hollywood Undead

Followed by:

White & Nerdy - Weird Al


----------



## Morganer

Philip Phillips - Gone Gone Gone


----------



## Morganer

Drake - Started From The Bottom


----------



## Morganer

Chris Brown - Forever


----------



## Morganer

The Doors - Blood In The Streets


----------



## Yakatori

Morganer said:


> "_Chris Brown - Forever_"


Okay, domestic violence aside, this is my track right here:

_Yo' (Excuse me Miss)_ - Chris Brown

Just the way he uses his hat & clothes as props in his dance-work, not to mention hand gestures. Very compelling. It's just so unfortunate this whole thing between him & Drake. Just imagine the type of song & video they produce if they ever joined forces....


----------



## Morganer

Yakatori said:


> Okay, domestic violence aside, this is my track right here:
> 
> _Yo' (Excuse me Miss)_ - Chris Brown
> 
> Just the way he uses his hat & clothes as props in his dance-work, not to mention hand gestures. Very compelling. It's just so unfortunate this whole thing between him & Drake. Just imagine the type of song & video they produce if they ever joined forces....



I must spread some reputation around before giving it to you again for this excellent insight of Drake and Chris Brown, and I agree, but I they would be throwing bottles! 

Bruno Mars - If I Lose You Baby


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Our Song by Matchbox Twenty


----------



## Victoria08

Belong to the World - The Weeknd


----------



## missyj1978

Jane says by Jane's Addiction


----------



## Archetypus

I don't know what I'm even doing here, I don't listen to Chris Brown, 3 doors down, Matchbox etc.

This thread needs a little more...attitude.

Anyhow.

Mercyful Fate - Come To the Sabbath
http://youtu.be/HqcOVzx4CqY

Holy! Holy! Holy! - This Is the Way To Doomsday
http://youtu.be/9dBb4CUY7zI

Sashamon - Rise
http://youtu.be/eV58oQrhfhU

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah
http://youtu.be/WIF4_Sm-rgQ

Killah Priest - Ein Sof
http://youtu.be/86JSirseZOw

Funkadelic - Maggot Brain
http://youtu.be/a9MgoRIXEqc

Death - Politicians In My Eyes
http://youtu.be/rl3FstCc_OY

And finally...my personal all time favorite tune...dont miss this one.
http://youtu.be/-7akjeomUck

Come on guys, post some stuff I can't catch on the local mellow top 20...


----------



## Fattitude1

Jimmy Buffet~

Live in Anguila


----------



## Yakatori

Victoria08 said:


> "_Belong to the World - The Weeknd_"


Heh, the video takes a bit to develop. But, you know, it makes sense. You never leave me asking "Where's the beef?"




Archetypus said:


> "_I don't know what I'm even doing here...._"


I think you left your pill-cutter on top of the bathroom-tissue cozy. Look, if you don't mind, I will just try to make it a little easy for the others:



Archetypus said:


> "_Holy! Holy! Holy! - This Is the Way To Doomsday
> http://youtu.be/9dBb4CUY7zI_"


Oh, God! Just awful, terrible. What are these guys trying do? Is this supposed to sound like Tom Waits or something? Or just similarly-crappy? Honestly, I don't get-it. Is there, like, some sort of rule to the effect that in order for something to be sufficiently politically subversive it also has to just...sound-bad, like terribly bad? Or that it must have choppy & lo-fi visuals? Is that in some sort of rule-book or something?



Archetypus said:


> "_Sashamon - Rise
> http://youtu.be/eV58oQrhfhU_"


This pretty-much convinces me that you have a drug problem. And not in any kind of cool, rock-star type of way. I'm talking, like, huffing old gas-cans or modeling glue. Seriously, this guy just sucks. He's like Jason Mraz, but not as talented a singer or musician. Or Jack Johnson, but not as good of a song-writer or good-looking. And more gimmicky. 



Archetypus said:


> "_Mercyful Fate - Come To the Sabbath
> http://youtu.be/HqcOVzx4CqY_"


Not too bad. I mean, look, plenty of people in here like to drink until they pass-out in some state of undress; you know, at a "party" in their very own basement apartment. Or car. Or, perhaps, a friend's car or basement. Nothing wrong with that, you know, maybe piss-themselves a little...Hey, who's going to know? Scratch-that, I mean who's going to care? Of course, this is what's playing in the background. 



Archetypus said:


> "_Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah
> http://youtu.be/WIF4_Sm-rgQ_"


This is exact-type of song that gets you kicked out of a decent bar if you try to play-it using that special request-pay per play feature on a juke-box. And they _never_ let you back-in, because, probably, it would so-easily start a fight. And real bad, bottles & glass-wear and chairs between thrown by people with good taste at others who don't hear so good. Seriously, now I know how Jeff Buckley died: Someone drowned him in order to stop him from making more stuff like this. 



Archetypus said:


> "_Killah Priest - Ein Sof
> http://youtu.be/86JSirseZOw_"


Eh...this is ok. Ok.



Archetypus said:


> "_Death - Politicians In My Eyes
> http://youtu.be/rl3FstCc_OY_"


This is just cool because of the story behind-it and stuff like this is a lot of what I like about these types of threads.



Archetypus said:


> "_Funkadelic - Maggot Brain
> http://youtu.be/a9MgoRIXEqc_"


This certainly takes a little time to develop; but, hey, where are we going-anyway? It's not my "scene," just as far as being in "a scene;" but I can see-how..it's pretty good.



Archetypus said:


> "_And finally...my personal all time favorite tune...dont miss this one.
> http://youtu.be/-7akjeomUck_"


I think it would be better if, you know, you played it straight for a while; get your grades-up, do your chores, help your mom-out around the house and stuff. And then-maybe we'll see about that new drum-kit.


----------



## Archetypus

Oh dear. Did Cracked reject another article? I'm sorry, man. Chin up and all that. Just...write better, I guess.

1:
Yes, it is in the book. Don't be simple. Also, you've a problem with Waits now? Golly...

2:
What are you, a racist or something? And NO, I don't huff glue cans. Why, you got any?

3:
HAHA good one. And about time too. Fucker.

4:
Hey man, those final notes...HOW. DARE. YOU. Still, I can't expect the Chris Brown street team to know the difference.

5:
KP is the Jimi Hendrix of rap. Now you're just being dumb for dumb's sake.

6:
YOU'RE WELCOME.
http://youtu.be/RDPDm9_nX0o

7:
Yeah, it's no good on Adderall. Grind it off, find your center and try it again.

8:
Please excuse that. Puerile humor is my only legitimate form of mockery. If I had realized you would be this emotional about it, I would've added the 10 hour version. Further compounding your buffoonery is the sure probability that you immediately DLd it and threw it into rotation. It's gonna sound great in your 12 year old minivan on your daily cruise through the No Parking zone at the local Christian elementary, eyeballing the chubby brunette crossing guard, the one with prominent moles, and imagining the conversations you two could have, if only...





You know, you're kind of a prick. But maybe...my kind of prick?

No. Definitely not.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Closer To The Edge by Thirty Seconds To Mars


----------



## Archetypus

Relevant! 

http://youtu.be/01yUzXQctcM


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chasing The Sunset by Imaginary Cities


----------



## Adamantoise

Car Chase Terror by M83.


----------



## Oona

Handlebars - Flobots


----------



## MattB

Carcass- This Mortal Coil


----------



## Iannathedriveress

So Cold by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## TwilightStarr

Fall Apart Again - Brandi Carlile


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sooner or Later by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Oona

Savior - Rise Against


----------



## Adamantoise

Bergkamp by Midfield General.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

A State of Trance - Armin Van Buuren


----------



## Adamantoise

Neo ExDeath by The Black Mages.


----------



## missyj1978

Let Me Love You - Ne-Yo


----------



## DKnight00

Berceuse Op.57 - Chopin (played by Vladimir Ashkenazy)

Within Memory - Craig Urquhart

The Opened Way - Kow Otani


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Where Have You Been by Rihanna


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ashes And Wine - A Fine Frenzy


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Combine Harvester by The Wurzels 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btEpF334Rtc


----------



## Oona

Self Esteem - The Offspring


----------



## ClashCityRocker

on a laundry-filled monday afternoon..

Madlib and Talib Kweli - Soul Music 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8B7PJSP8eI


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Times Like These by Foo Fighters


----------



## missyj1978

Stars Shine Brightest-Cunninlynguists


----------



## Ashley1985

"Strong" - Will Hoge

"The Highway" (album) - Holly Williams


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Satisfaction by Benny Benassi


----------



## missyj1978

Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker


----------



## Yakatori

Trying to dance like this guy, my niece quickly chimes-in "Stop doing that!"

_Doin' it Right_ - *Daft Punk*, from the new album....


----------



## missyj1978

She Talks To Angels- The Black Crowes


----------



## Victoria08

Fitzpleasure - Alt-J


----------



## missyj1978

Cover Me- Candlebox :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Love it when you call by The Feeling.


----------



## Cutie77015

Bottom of the River- Detla Rae


----------



## Dansinfool

Imagine Dragons....Radioactive


----------



## missyj1978

Dansinfool said:


> Imagine Dragons....Radioactive


Good song, love them!


----------



## MattB

Slayer- Piece By Piece


----------



## missyj1978

Bossy-Kelis  LOL!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Closing Time by Semisonic


----------



## Oona

Sail (Unlimited Gravity Remix) - AWOLNATION


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Unwritten by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## snuggletiger

"Smile" & "Everybody Changing" by Lily Allen


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Swangin' & Bangin'- ESG


----------



## TwilightStarr

Little House - Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Criminal by Fiona Apple


----------



## Oona

White Walls - Macklemore & Ryan Lewis (Ft ScHoolboy Q & Hollis)


----------



## TwilightStarr

Last Good Day of the Year - Cousteau


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Clarity by Zedd


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bitch, Don't Kill My Vibe (Remix) by Kendrick Lamar ft. Emeli Sande


----------



## Oona

I Came To Party - Deuce


----------



## Oona

This Love, This Hate - Hollywood Undead


----------



## missyj1978

Disarm-The Smashing Pumpkins :wubu:


----------



## MattB

Dimmu Borgir- The Heretic Hammer


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Crash My Party by Luke Bryan


----------



## Adamantoise

The Trauma by Pestilence. From 'Consuming Impulse' (I love this album).


----------



## missyj1978

D.J.'s- Sublime


----------



## MattB

Eluveitie- Quoth The Raven


----------



## littlefairywren

One and Only - Adele


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Rain is a Good Thing by Luke Bryan


----------



## missyj1978

Chop Suey!-System Of A Down


----------



## CleverBomb

_Radioactive_ -- Imagine Dragons
...except it's the Pentatonix and Lindsey Stirling cover version.
(Violin, cello, and ensemble vocals)


----------



## DKnight00

Frédéric Chopin's "Raindrop" Prelude, Op 28, No. 15


----------



## Oona

Terrible Jazz "Hold" music -_-


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bitch, Don't Kill My Vibe (Remix) by Kendrick Lamar ft. Jay-Z


----------



## Victoria08

Thirst - City and Colour


----------



## Adamantoise

Dog In the Piano by Indian Ropeman.


----------



## missyj1978

It's Tricky- RUN-DMC


----------



## Victoria08

Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Lotus Flower Bomb by Wale ft. Miguel


----------



## HeavyDuty24

All That I've Got-The Used (Acoustic Version)


----------



## Adamantoise

Enlightenment (Acid Mix) by Aldo Bender.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My Kind of Night by Luke Bryan


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ghostland- Guide Me God

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG02lkNXbGs


----------



## TwilightStarr

Wildest Moments - Jessie Ware


----------



## Victoria08

Chocolate - Snow Patrol


----------



## missyj1978

River Of Deceit- Mad Season


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Money Trees by Kendrick Lamar


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> River Of Deceit- Mad Season



That opening guitar riff moves my soul like no other, so smooth yet powerful. Takes you to a place man, and really sets the mood for the song, and Layne's haunting voice, man just can't be beat. Love River Of Deceit and Mad Season. R.I.P. to the great Layne Staley..


----------



## missyj1978

HeavyDuty24 said:


> That opening guitar riff moves my soul like no other, so smooth yet powerful. Takes you to a place man, and really sets the mood for the song, and Layne's haunting voice, man just can't be beat. Love River Of Deceit and Mad Season. R.I.P. to the great Layne Staley..



Agree 100% ugh cant rep you!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

All My Friends Say by Luke Bryan


----------



## missyj1978

Dammit- Blink 182


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sex On Fire - Kings of Leon


----------



## Victoria08

Song 2 - Blur


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tip It On Back by Dierks Bentley


----------



## Tracyarts

The "Heavy Metal" soundtrack. It's been much too long since I played it.\


----------



## Oona

Moar Ghosts N Stuff - Deadmau5


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sarah McLachlan Fallen Gabriel and Dresden Remix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so1J2ie7Jqs


----------



## missyj1978

Possum Kingdom- Toadies :wubu:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Everybody's Changing by Keane


----------



## TwilightStarr

Try - Nelly Furtado


----------



## Adamantoise

Ratbag by Abscess.


----------



## MattB

Raveonettes- Honey, I Never Had You


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Lost In The Echo by Linkin Park


----------



## Iannathedriveress

In The Shadows by The Rasmus


----------



## SprocketRocket

True Love by Pink


----------



## MattB

A Thousand Suns- Abigail Williams


----------



## TwilightStarr

Come Pick Me Up - Ryan Adams


----------



## missyj1978

My My- Seven Mary Three


----------



## Yakatori

HeavyDuty24 said:


> "_That opening guitar riff moves my soul like no other, so smooth yet powerful. *Takes you to a place* man...
> _
> _River Of Deceit_ - *Mad Season*​


Yeah, a van...down by the river!



TwilightStarr said:


> _Fall Apart Again_ - *Brandi Carlile*​


​Heh...This is, kind of, a "van-down-by-the-river" type of song as well. With all of her warbely-warble, I half-expect it to end with the sound of a gun-shot. Or like that James Blunt video, where he drowns himself in the end because, like-you know, she's-like so beautiful; what else can he do? Seriously-though, when you were talking like this, I was thinking like Drake to myself, "No; No, don't do-it. When one of us goes-in, we all go through-it."

But I digress:Guys, when I am away from here, either for a few minutes or a few days, I am thinking about Dims and all of the different types of Dimmers out there - in their own (corners of the) world. Each-facing their own life's trials & set of circumstances, & with their own distinct values. Often-enough, in the songs I hear, the video I watch, at some level, I see how its about Dims and Dimmers, in all their different sizes, shapes, colors, & own unique sense of perspective. And so, I feel like I carry (some of) you and your travails in my heart. And maybe thats really why I direct certain song-posts to certain constituencies. So that the music we share-in & how we go about bringing it to each other can have a constructive impact thats a bit beyond just enjoying it for a moment or two..
This makes me think about both fat people and those who want to get close to them. And all of the underlying & ongoing conflict and static in-between:

_Gold, Guns, Girls_ - *METRIC*​


----------



## SprocketRocket

Knife Party - Bonfire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL2IylkwZxs


----------



## SprocketRocket

Vertical Horizon - Everything You Want
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZoD8JEFjAE


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Take Back The Night by Justin Timberlake


----------



## SprocketRocket

Ja Rule - Race Against Time


----------



## SprocketRocket

Robin Thicke feat. T.I. - Blurred Lines


----------



## MattB

I want to jump in a lake...but damn, I think I'm too old now. :doh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pc8xutlcwY


----------



## Your Plump Princess

90's Green Day and Offspring mix playlist I made up last night.


----------



## MattB

Gojira- Esoteric Surgery


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Crush, Crush, Crush by Paramore


----------



## MattB

Wolves In The Throne Room- Cleansing


----------



## SprocketRocket

Thompson Twins - Lies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txEhrBsp0Cs


----------



## missyj1978

Dive In- Trey Songz :wubu:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Wake Me Up - Avicii


Seriously?! I am addicted to this song


----------



## MattB

Dark Tranquility- The New Build


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Learn To Fly by Foo Fighters


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Against All Odds ( Take A Look At Me Now) by Phil Colins


----------



## missyj1978

Bad- Wale


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Breaking the Habit- Linkin Park


----------



## TwilightStarr

Let Her Go - Passenger


----------



## Victoria08

Safe and Sound - Capital Cities


----------



## MattB

Layla is on the radio. The coda always reminds me of Goodfellas.


----------



## MattB

WHOOOOOOOO! Boris the Spider just came on. Bass-tacular!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Brown Skin by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Creep - TLC


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Island In The Sun by Weezer


----------



## MattB

Listening to thunder...


----------



## Oona

Video Killed the Radio Star - Amber Pacific


----------



## Adamantoise

The Man With the Golden Toast by Bentley Rhythm Ace.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Loose - Benny Blanco & Spank Rock


----------



## MattB

Immortal- As The Eternity Opens


----------



## Victoria08

Wake me up - Avicii


----------



## Oona

Bullet - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Never Let You Go by Third Eye Blind


----------



## spiritangel

Glokenpop- Spiderbait


----------



## MattB

Judas Priest- Breaking The Law


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Straight Lines by Silverchair


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Loving Kind by Girls Aloud


----------



## Victoria08

Open your eyes - Snow Patrol


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Radio GaGa by Queen


----------



## Victoria08

Are you gonna be my girl - Jet


----------



## Victoria08

Something to believe in - Aqualung


----------



## SprocketRocket

Timbaland - Apologize ft. OneRepublic


----------



## Oona

City - Hollywood Undead


----------



## SprocketRocket

Capital Cities - Safe and Sound


----------



## Adamantoise

Open Face Surgery by Cryptopsy.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Dennis De Laat - Sound Of Violence


----------



## missyj1978

Lemme see- Usher:wubu:


----------



## SprocketRocket

MC 900 ft. Jesus - If I Only Had A Brain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8KrTC_o48o


----------



## TwilightStarr

Crash My Party - Luke Bryan (he is hott!! :smitten


----------



## Yakatori

But I'm not sure how I feel about his dancing. I mean, I understand that they want it to be about him. But they should have him do something different with his hands; they look so fragile, it seems out of step with his character.

Here's, sort of, a parallel case:

_A Little More Country Than That_ - *Easton Corbin*

Note how they put him abreast the marriage-proposal, without actually being in-it. So the viewer can project-themselves into the narrator's future. But that girl at 1:54, tossing back her hair like that? C'mon. Then, by the time she's recklessly throwing the wood -at- the fire, it's pretty clear she's had enough to drink. But the dancing...is she making fun of...city-folk? 



TwilightStarr said:


> "_Wake Me Up - *Avicii*
> 
> 
> Seriously?! I am addicted to this song_"





Victoria08 said:


> "_Wake me up - *Avicii*_"


Another good song & video combination.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Living Inside My Heart- Bob Seger


----------



## SprocketRocket

Edwin McCain - I'll Be


----------



## SprocketRocket

Semisonic - Closing Time


----------



## SprocketRocket

The Church - Under The Milky Way

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=g6jhpaX7fNQ


----------



## missyj1978

Nirvana- Lithium


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Every Rose Has Its Thorn by Poison


----------



## Adamantoise

Abigor by Cryptopsy.


----------



## Victoria08

Wasting my young years - London Grammar

I bet you look good on the dancefloor - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Adamantoise

Homage For Satan - Deicide


----------



## SprocketRocket

Red Hot Chili Peppers - By The Way


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Highway Don't Care by Tim Mcgraw ft. Taylor Swift


----------



## TwilightStarr

Crack Pipes - Sage Francis


----------



## Victoria08

One of those nights - Juicy J ft. The Weeknd


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Bruce Springsteen Secret Garden. Love this song forever


----------



## SprocketRocket

Florence And The Machine - No Light, No Light


----------



## SprocketRocket

iHeartRADIO


----------



## SprocketRocket

Walk Off The Earth - Red Hands (Big Guitar Version)

^^ Big guitar... You gotta see this. The song sounds better, too...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVeES2VTBiM


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Duran Duran - Rio.


----------



## missyj1978

Locked Out Of Heaven- Bruno Mars


----------



## Iannathedriveress

A Man and A Woman by U2


----------



## AuntHen

Are You Happy? ~Juliette & The Licks


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My Wost Own Enemy by Lit


----------



## HeavyDuty24

ClutchingIA19 said:


> My Wost Own Enemy by Lit



Love that song!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Some Girls Are Bigger Than Others by The Smiths


----------



## CleverBomb

"Get Loose" - Showtek & Noisecontrollers (Tiesto Remix)

Though, to be honest, I'm not always in the mood for dubstep. Someone could strip that track down to the carrillon-esque tones and the fuzzy fanfare (eliminating the vocal line and the bass drops) and get a different kind of awesome music. Or at least an impressive ringtone...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Edge Of Seventeen by Stevie Nicks


----------



## missyj1978

Ho Hey- The Lumineers:wubu:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Too Young by Phoenix


----------



## Tracyarts

New Britney Spears dance song, "Work Bitch" 

And I can't help but move to the beat.


----------



## Weirdo890

Take On Me by A-Ha


----------



## MattB

Cannibal Corpse- Relentless Beating


----------



## missyj1978

Tiptoe- Imagine Dragons


----------



## moore2me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg-5_KHR-ZE

Fat Bottomed Girls - Kid Rock


----------



## missyj1978

Stay- Rihanna


----------



## Oona

Handlebars - Flobots

Sail - AWOLNATION

This Love, This Hate - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Adamantoise

Oriental Grill by Scratchy Muffin.


----------



## MattB

Simon and Garfunkel- Sounds of Silence

I like to harmonize along with them, we'd have made a swell trio.


----------



## missyj1978

311-down Yep what can I say I love 90's music:bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> 311-down Yep what can I say I love 90's music:bow:



Me too 90's rock! :bow::happy: and that was the jam also my aunt played the heck out of that song haha lol.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Lotus Flower Bomb by Wale ft. Miguel


----------



## Victoria08

The One That Got Away - The Civil Wars


----------



## Oona

Noise - Tokio Hotel


----------



## TwilightStarr

Yakatori said:


> Another good song & video combination.



Yeah, I love the song and the video!!


----------



## missyj1978

Somebody That I Use To Know- Gotye


----------



## Oona

Face Down - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## littlefairywren

Hold On We're Going Home - Drake


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Story Of A Girl (Acoustic)- Nine Days 

Love this version, trying to learn it Lol. Always liked this song.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Like A G6 by Far East Movement


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Reckless Kelly- Back To Idaho

RK NEVER dissapoints! love these guys, been a longtime fan, every song from them i love. I feel all of them, just hit my soul like no other, such a talented family the Braun's are. Loving the new album too! RK forever.


----------



## missyj1978

Get Lucky- Daft Punk


----------



## Miskatonic

Well right this second I'm listening to PANTyRAid, but I've mostly been listening to Glitch Mob and a whole lot of industrial lately.


----------



## Oona

Ready, Aim, Fire - Imagine Dragons

This is Halloween - Danny Elfman


----------



## Miskatonic

Today I listened to Czarface's album. It's great.


----------



## Sweetie

Sweet truth. 

Same Love - Macklemore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlVBg7_08n0


----------



## TwilightStarr

Wreck of the Day - Anna Nalick


----------



## missyj1978

Payphone- Maroon 5


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dear Mama by 2pac


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Get Ya Freak On by Missy Elliot


----------



## MattB

Bauhaus- Spirit

Well hello Autumn!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Listening to my better half sing... what could be better?


----------



## MattB

Marty Robbins- Ribbon of Darkness


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Click Click Boom by Saliva


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Rose Tint My World" from Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ms. Jackson and The Way You Move by Outkast


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Caroline- by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## AuntHen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Caroline- by Fleetwood Mac



awwww 



Are You Here? ~Corinne Bailey Rae

*replay, replay replay...*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLmlqbgan4g


----------



## Sweetie

This. Loved the tune...not the lyrics so much. This is a much better message IMO.

DEFINED LINES (PARODY OF BLURRED LINES)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC1XtnLRLPM


----------



## Sweetie

And this. Brave by Sara Bareilles. TO ENCOURAGE MYSELF. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUQsqBqxoR4


----------



## missyj1978

Drive By- Train


----------



## littlefairywren

I Love It - Sneaky Sound System


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Trying To Be Cool by Phoenix


----------



## Miskatonic

I discovered this new post-rock band Dawn of Midi through Radiolab and Jeez they're phenomenal.


----------



## littlefairywren

Nightcall - Kavinsky ft. Lovefoxxx


----------



## Victoria08

I'm listening to the new albums from Avicii & The Weeknd. Both are really good, IMO. 
Especially _Kiss Land_...it's a pretty great album.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Over U by Daniel Bedingfield


----------



## Heart & Mind

Make it Stop by Rise Against.


----------



## Sweetie

Awesome version of "Crazy" by Gnarls Barkley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh5ZdQrz4Qk


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Clocks by Coldplay


----------



## MattB

Simon and Garfunkel- The Dangling Conversation

('Cause it ain't always Black Metal around here...)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bezeirk by Eminem


----------



## Sweetie

DMX - Lord Give Me a Sign

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVHJ7CEb2UI


----------



## Victoria08

Instant Crush - Daft Punk


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Safe and Sound by Capital Cities


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Im Still Here (Acoustic)- Johnny Rezeznik


----------



## MattB

Cavalera Conspiracy- Nevertrust


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Beautiful World (Acoustic)- Colin Hay


----------



## Victoria08

Unbelievable - EMF.
(It's my go-to song when I want to dance around my bedroom like an idiot. )


----------



## AuntHen

Young & Beautiful ~Lana Del Rey

I have been singing this all afternoon!! I love it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9ud6nyKAAU


----------



## Iannathedriveress

It Was A Good Day by Ice Cube


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Acoustic#3- The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Growing On Me by The Darkness


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Dropkick Murphys / It's a Long Way to the Top


----------



## Oona

Animal Rights - Deadmau5


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Send Somebody (Acoustic) -Colin Hay

The man is a genius.


----------



## MattB

Sepultura- Infected Voice


----------



## Sweetie

I Bruise Easily - Natasha Bedingfield

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAOdlgFJDAI


----------



## Victoria08

Latch - Disclosure


----------



## HeavyDuty24

My City Of Ruin- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## AuntHen

Major Tom ~Peter Schilling

4, 3, 2, 1!


----------



## Yakatori

*The Julie Ruin* - Apt. 5


----------



## Yakatori

Victoria08 said:


> "_How the hell did I miss that?_"


You're not talking about the *Arcade Fire* special that followed SNL (last) tonight? That would be a shame because it had me thinking of you as they totally have that indie/art-rock thing going-on. The songs, I have no idea what any of them mean; although I don't think anyone is supposed-to. But they sound good. And are really cool to look-at.

Somehow, they figured out a way to integrate Bono into their show. Not to mention Ben Stiller. And Michael Cera?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

"Even If It Breaks Your Heart (Acoustic)- Will Hoge


----------



## Victoria08

Yakatori said:


> You're not talking about the *Arcade Fire* special that followed SNL (last) tonight? That would be a shame because it had me thinking of you as they totally have that indie/art-rock thing going-on. The songs, I have no idea what any of them mean; although I don't think anyone is supposed-to. But they sound good. And are really cool to look-at.
> 
> Somehow, they figured out a way to integrate Bono into their show. Not to mention Ben Stiller. And Michael Cera?



Heh, no, my post was unrelated to the Arcade Fire special. I didn't watch it, but now I wish I had. The random appearance of Michael Cera kind of sold me on it.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Prayin by Plan B


----------



## MattB

America- Horse With No Name is on the radio...


----------



## Sweetie

Shania Twain - Any Man of Mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8N2k-gv6xNE


----------



## Sweetie

Shania Twain - That Don't Impress Me Much

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqFLXayD6e8


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Copperhead Road- Steve Earle


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

Deconstruction - Devin Townsend Project


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hold On, We're Going Home by Drake


----------



## littlefairywren

Suspect - Setty & The Miracle


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Blackbird by Dido


----------



## Victoria08

Fire - Kasabian


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sharped Dressed Man- ZZ Top


----------



## Iannathedriveress

No New Friends by DJ Khalia ft. Drake, Rick Ross, and Lil Wayne


----------



## Miskatonic

The new Britney single is pretty tight.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Scar Tissue- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Iannathedriveress

400 Lux by Lorde


----------



## Oona

What the Hell - Avril Lavigne

Low - Flo Rida

Raise Your Glass - P!nk


----------



## Sweetie

Cups...in GAELIC!

http://imgur.com/DiIcb3g


----------



## Sweetie

Try a Little Tenderness - Michael Bolton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26KO6guh3Hw&feature=share


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For by U2


----------



## MattB

Slayer- Epidemic


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sleeping Sickness- Dallas Green


----------



## mimosa

Tonight, some really awesome reggae music.


----------



## littlefairywren

Questa Nostra Stagione - Eros Ramazzotti


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Here Comes A Regular- The Replacments


----------



## Victoria08

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Sleeping Sickness- Dallas Green



Dallas Green is brilliant :bow:


----------



## Victoria08

Helicopter - Bloc Party

The Grace - Neverending White Lights ft Dallas Green


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Victoria08 said:


> Dallas Green is brilliant :bow:



I loooooove City and Colour! one of my favorite bands ever! and i love Dallas! such a talented musician and cool guy. Canada has alot of good music too. Do you like Alexisonfire?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Victoria08 said:


> Helicopter - Bloc Party
> 
> The Grace - Neverending White Lights ft Dallas Green




I love Bloc Party too!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

A World Alone by Lorde


----------



## TwilightStarr

Round in Love - Dwight & Nicole

It's not the original version that I fell in love with but I still love this song!


----------



## littlefairywren

Slave to Love - Bryan Ferry


I'm feeling rather nostalgic right now.


----------



## Victoria08

HeavyDuty24 said:


> ...Do you like Alexisonfire?



Yes, I do 

Currently listening to...
Let it be me - Ray LaMontagne


----------



## Yakatori

This college radio station that I listen-to, they never announce the songs. And they're social media presence is....just basically people complaining on their wall for their lack of playlists. They have a website of sorts, from which you can stream their shows. But, for an email address, they say to call their office phone which always goes directly into voicemail and returns no messages. They also have a request line which works pretty much the same way.

I only care because, there's this one song they play. I think it's just this one. And they play it at, it seems, certain times on certain nights. Like, I always hear it at so many minutes past midnight or whatever, as I'm driving home. Anyway, I have a feeling it's Bloc Party. But I can't really describe-it too well let alone figure out what it is since I can't seem to put together & remember enough of the words to google it so many hours after the fact.

It's weird, surreal, it feels like dream. That I can only remember just enough to realize how little I can remember about this song....

_Out of My League_ - *Fitz and the Tantrums*


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stan by Eminem ft. Dido


----------



## Sweetie

Black Eyed Peas - Meet Me Halfway

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7HahVwYpwo


----------



## TwilightStarr

Miss Ann Thorpe - My Ruin


----------



## Adamantoise

Main title music to 'Secret Window' by Philip Glass and Geoff Zanelli.


----------



## Miskatonic

Lorde is some of the best pop to happen in a long time.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Victoria08 said:


> Yes, I do
> 
> Currently listening to...
> Let it be me - Ray LaMontagne




I like them too and that is cool!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

The Best Of What's Around- Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Miskatonic said:


> Lorde is some of the best pop to happen in a long time.



Exactly how I feel.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

If You Leave Me Now by Chicago


----------



## HeavyDuty24

DOA video game music.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Where I Stood - Missy Higgins


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Punch-Out Theme.


----------



## Victoria08

Madness - Muse


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Goo Goo Dolls- Sympathy


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Adorn by Miguel


----------



## TwilightStarr

Victoria08 said:


> Madness - Muse



My nephew loves this song!! He got his good taste in music from me thankfully and doesn't like the cRap his mom listens to.


----------



## Sweetie

Wrecking Ball - Miley Cyrus

My Heart is Broken - Evanescence


----------



## Adamantoise

The Pentecostal by Deicide.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Feel by Robbie Williams


----------



## Adamantoise

The main theme from 'Dead & Buried' by Joe Renzetti - beautiful, but bleak.


----------



## Adamantoise

Anafey by Hip Optimist. Taken from the album 'Brassic Beats: Trip Hop All Funked Up'.


----------



## Oona

It's Over When It's Over - Falling In Reverse

City - Hollywood Undead


----------



## spookytwigg

The Kill - The Dresden Dolls


----------



## Sweetie

S&M - Rihanna 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdS6HFQ_LUc


----------



## spookytwigg

Work 01 by Front 242

Perfect for my morning bus ride to work.


----------



## Victoria08

Whispering - Alex Clare.
This guy has such an incredible voice.


----------



## Stroker Ace

Be Bop Tango (of the old jazzmen's church)- Zappa/Mothers "Roxy & Eksewhere" (1974)- awesome!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Inside You- Willie Hutch


----------



## Victoria08

Breathing Underwater - Metric.


----------



## spookytwigg

Heartattack - Demi Lovato


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Waterfalls by TLC


----------



## Sweetie

Happy - Leona Lewis


----------



## geekgamer01

The rain as it comes down on the roof. ...Not a song I know but sitting here in silence at work, the sound of raindrops on the rooftop is rather relaxing lol


----------



## spookytwigg

Carcass by Siouxsie & the Banshees


----------



## Adamantoise

Rump Shaker by Wreckx-N-Effect.


----------



## Yakatori

I'm not a big coffee-guy. Although, lately, I've been drinking a lot of it. What is it with coffee? Spilled, burned, stains, etc... Something about the muddy, earthy, everyday reality of it. Why are there so many real songs that somehow, however-tangentially, involve coffee?

_Wait So Long_ - *Trampled by Turtles*


----------



## spookytwigg

Burn by Mushroomhead

Whoever made the video for this seemed to have decided that a weird clip art frame should be placed around it.


----------



## Sweetie

Three Little Birds - Bob Marley

Imagine - John Lennon

I post the links for your listening ease. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YCLxccrnrI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu0efvgEzgA


----------



## Sweetie

Why Can't We Be Friends? - War

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX6YR9nBSws


----------



## Iannathedriveress

November Spawned A Monster by Morrissey


----------



## Emma

Majestic - Wax Fang.


----------



## spookytwigg

Never mind - The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The High Road by Joss Stone


----------



## HeavyDuty24

I Will Buy You A New Life- Everclear


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Rhythm Of The Night by Corona


----------



## Oona

We Are Young - Fun


----------



## spookytwigg

Why can't I be you - The cure


----------



## Adamantoise

How Can You Call Yourself a God - Deicide


----------



## Sweetie

Wrecking Ball - Miley Cyrus

SFW version 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YICuUtkjlg


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Woman with the Tattooed Hands - Atmosphere


----------



## spookytwigg

Music for chameleons by Gary Numan.


----------



## Yakatori

Sweetie said:


> _Meet Me Halfway_ - *Black Eyed Peas*


^I liked the way they managed to integrate Taboo into the concept of that video. Sometimes, you know, he just seems to get lost in the background.

_Come Back Song_ - *Darius Rucker*

^This song makes me think of all of Dimmers out there in *Miskatonic*'s Starting-Over thread. And some of the 40s folder as well. Look, if you can just get past all of the (a bit) overwrought Carolina-imagery, how strangely it reads as if some sort of ad for _Uncle Ben's Rice_. Or-how, maybe, your then-school mates argued over the authenticity of Darius Rucker's earlier work and subsequent transition to country music. Or his dancing with his legs too close together like Buffalo-Bill. Just try to take the song on it's own merits, that he's talking about the real, true, everyday stuff. That there's no side-stepping or way to avoid: The rain. Burning coffee. _Ok, let's just brew another pot! Out of filters? Ok, go out to the dollar store and get some more!_ You get the idea, this is a [**clap**] "_come-back_" song.


----------



## Victoria08

Eyes Wide Open - Gotye


----------



## Yakatori

_Another is Waiting_ - *The Avett Brothers*

^Is that Kumail Nanjiani as the janitor in the video?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Killer Instinct video game music.


----------



## spookytwigg

Bwomp! by Mushroomhead


----------



## Surlysomething

Feeling a little 90's nostalgia.

Know Your Enemy - RATM


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I Cry by Florida


----------



## Adamantoise

Rain.
On youtube. I'm serious, it really helps me relax. :bow:


----------



## MattB

I'm listening to a consumer conference call sponsored by my company on stress...Rock on!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

The Best Of What's Around- Dave Matthews Band love the band and the song and Dave. :happy:


----------



## Sweetie

Love Interruption - Jack White
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iErNRBTPbEc


----------



## Adamantoise

Cangica del Breakbeat by The Mighty Dub Katz.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Shimmer- Fuel


----------



## Sweetie

Give Me One Reason = Tracy Chapman (cheat double post )


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hey Girl by Billy Cunnington


----------



## Oona

Summerhouse - Better Than Ezra


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Landslide- Fleetwod Mac


----------



## spookytwigg

Skulls - The Misfits


----------



## HeavyDuty24

By The Way- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Victoria08

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals
...Probably one of my all-time favourite songs.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

You Create by Lacuna Coil


----------



## spookytwigg

Stunner - Dan Le Sac Vs Scroobious Pip


----------



## Adamantoise

Beardman Ska by The Skatalites.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Blow Me (One Last Kiss) by Pink


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Soul Meets Body- Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Iannathedriveress

What Would U Do by Tha Dogg Pound


----------



## Victoria08

She Keeps Me Warm - Mary Lambert


----------



## Adamantoise

_Horror in the Halls of Stone_ by_ Deicide_.


----------



## MattB

Kiss- Christine Sixteen

Really creepy song in retrospect...


----------



## TwilightStarr

Confrontation - Otep


----------



## spookytwigg

Love is not enough - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Summertime Sadness by Lana Del Ray


----------



## HeavyDuty24

The Space Between- Dave Matthews Band :happy:


----------



## Sweetie

Come Away With Me - Norah Jones


----------



## Victoria08

Waiting All Night - Rudimental ft. Ella Eyre


----------



## Surlysomething

I absolutely LOVE this song. It's on my Ipod and I crank it when i'm driving. 
Super cool video, very inspirational. 





Victoria08 said:


> Waiting All Night - Rudimental ft. Ella Eyre


----------



## Oona

Straight to Video - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Policy Of Truth by Depeche Mode


----------



## Sweetie

Where is the Love? - Black Eyed Peas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpYeekQkAdc


----------



## Adamantoise

Bat Out Of Hell by Meatloaf - an abridged version.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I Touched Myself by The Divinyls


----------



## Sweetie

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I Touched Myself by The Divinyls



It wouldn't let me rep you. I love that song.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Scars - Papa Roach


----------



## spookytwigg

Genius - Pitchshifter


----------



## Yakatori

Victoria08 said:


> Waiting All Night - Rudimental ft. Ella Eyre



That's really cool. I guess "_featuring_" is, like, the (not-so) new-thing on YouTube. Marketing artists as "featuring" someone-else makes me wonder about who's really the main act or who's benefiting more from the exposure with the other. Or is it just one big, ambitious project? Having that kind of 'epic' feel about it. In this case, it definitely hits the mark, accentuating both artists' appeal. 

This song, also '_featuring_' another supporting act," is making me think of Dimmer-couples in conflict, sorting things out:

_Not About Love_ - *Fionna Apple ft Zach Galifianakis*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I Touched Myself by The Divinyls



R.I.P. Chrissy Amphlett

Im listening to: Rollin With Kid N Play- Kid n Play haha.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sweetie said:


> It wouldn't let me rep you. I love that song.




Me too it's a really catchy song in all honesty. I like the guitar riff and Chrissy's voice. Just has that good sound too. Even excluding the subject matter of the song, it's still a great song.


----------



## spookytwigg

Bedsitter - Soft cell


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Start Me Up by The Rolling Stones


----------



## spookytwigg

Stalkers (slit my wrists) - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Iannathedriveress

One by Metallica


----------



## spookytwigg

The Killing Type - Amanda Palmer and the Grand Theft Orchestra


----------



## Victoria08

Crazy - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Nada Surf- Popular


----------



## spookytwigg

The killing jar - Siouxsie & the banshees


----------



## Gingembre

Lorde - Royals


----------



## spookytwigg

The birthday massacre - kill the lights


----------



## SprocketRocket

Irene Cara - Flashdance


----------



## SprocketRocket

Beastie Boys - "Intergalactic"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORYO0atB6g

Intergalactic Planetary Planetary Intergalactic
Another Dimension, Another Dimension

Well Now don't you tell me to smile
You stick around I'll make it worth your while
Got numbers beyond what you can dial
Maybe it's because I'm so versatile
Style profile I said
It always brings me back when I hear Ooh Child
From the Hudson River out to the Nile
I run the marathon til the very last mile
If you battle me I will revile
People always say my style is wild
You've got gall you've got guile
To step to me I'm a rapophile
If you want to battle your in denial
Coming from Uranus to check my style
Go ahead put my rhymes on trial
Cast you off into exile

Intergalactic planetary
Planetary intergalactic

Jazz and Awol that's our team
Step inside the party disrupt the whole scene
When it comes to beats well I'm a fiend
I like my sugar with coffee and cream
Well I got to keep it going keep it going full steam
Too sweet to be sour too nice to be mean
On the tough guy style I'm not too keen
To try to change the world I will plot and scheme
Mario C likes to keep it clean
Gonna shine like a sun beam
Keep on rapping cause that's my dream
Got an A from Moe Dee for sticking to themes
When it comes to envy y'all is green
Jealous of the rhyme and the rhyme routine
Another dimension new galaxy
Intergalactic planetary

Intergalactic planetary
Planetary intergalactic

From the family tree of old school hip hop
Kick off your shoes and relax your socks
The rhymes will spread just like a pox
Cause the music is live like an electric shock
I am known to do the Wop
Also known for the Flintstone Flop
Tammy D getting biz on the crop
Beastie Boys known to let the beat... drop
When I wrote graffiti my name was Slop
If my rap's soup my beats is stock
Step from the tables as I start to chop
I'm a lumber jack DJ Adrock
If you try to knock me you'll get mocked
I'll stir fry you in my wok
Your knees'll start shaking and your fingers pop
Like a pinch on the neck of Mr. Spock

Intergalactic planetary
Planetary intergalactic
Another dimension do it


----------



## Oona

Sail - AWOLNATION 

and Mr Marine snoring... Hehe


----------



## SprocketRocket

Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch (Nothing But Mammals)


----------



## spookytwigg

Old - assemblage 23


----------



## Victoria08

Monsters - Something For Kate

Never Let Me Go - Florence + The Machine


----------



## SprocketRocket

Lorde - Royals


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Strip Me by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## SprocketRocket

Citibank funky jazz on hold music.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Scandalous by Mis-Teeq


----------



## Oona

I Like It Like That - Hot Chelle Rae


----------



## littlefairywren

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Adamantoise

'Voci dal Nulla' from 'The Beyond' by Fabio Frizzi.


----------



## MattB

Come Back- The Misfits


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Plush by Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## spookytwigg

Siamese twins - the cure


----------



## Surlysomething

New Morcheeba, Head Up High

I love these guys. One of the best shows i've ever seen..back in the day.
Mmmm...triphop....


----------



## SprocketRocket

Zed featuring Foxes - Clarity


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Weightless by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## spookytwigg

Gary Numans new album Splinter

I've been really enjoying it.


----------



## Adamantoise

The main theme from Gremlins 2: The New Batch.


----------



## littlefairywren

Lily was Here - Candy Dulfer & Dave Stewart


----------



## TwilightStarr

To Be Free - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Jeremy by Pearl Jam


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Unwell- Matchbox Twenty


----------



## hots_towel

painkiller - Death


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Love Somebody by Maroon 5


----------



## Adamantoise

The Pentecostal by Deicide.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Imagine by John Lennon


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Poison by Alice Cooper


----------



## Oona

Feel Good Drag (2008) - Anberlin


----------



## Adamantoise

Soundtrack for Dario Argento's 'Inferno'.


----------



## Oona

Nobody Likes Me - Deuce


----------



## SprocketRocket

Salt n Pepa - Imagine ft. Sheryl Crow 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL47tW_kc7A


----------



## Oona

White & Nerdy - Weird Al


----------



## Iannathedriveress

When I'm Gone by 3 Doors Down


----------



## Adamantoise

From Darkness Come by Deicide.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Rosana by Wax


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Drop Me In The Middle by Natasha Bedingfield ft. Bizzare


----------



## spookytwigg

Lonesome organist rapes page turner - the Dresden dolls


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Killing Them Softly by The Fugees


----------



## Adamantoise

Raiders Rock the Nation by Space Raiders feat. Scraggy Pee.


----------



## littlefairywren

11.11 by A.M. Pacific 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jsft5UO5KpU


----------



## Iannathedriveress

With Every Heartbeat by Robyn


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Born Sippy by Underworld


----------



## MattB

Belphegor- Bondage Goat Zombie


----------



## DKnight00

Gwyn, Lord of Cinder - Motoi Sakuraba


----------



## spookytwigg

A brand new me - bitter ruin


----------



## missyj1978

Blossom- Candlebox


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Applause by Lady GaGa


----------



## imaginarydiva21

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Applause by Lady GaGa



cant wait for her new album :wubu:

i been listening to miley cyrus newest album alot


----------



## TwilightStarr

Chasing Pavements - Adele


----------



## MattB

People, I just put Danzig II on my mp3 player...I need music suggestions STAT!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Immigrant Song by Karen O and Trent Raznor


----------



## MattB

Slayer- Born Of Fire


----------



## spookytwigg

Why can't I be you? - the cure


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sunshine by Keane


----------



## spookytwigg

Ghosts - Assemblage 23


----------



## Iannathedriveress

How by Regina Spektor


----------



## MattB

Rudimentary Peni- American Anglophile In The World Turned Upside Down


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hell's Bells - Cary Ann Hearst


----------



## Oona

I Realize - Megan McCauley


----------



## Iannathedriveress

It's a Long Way to the Top ( If You Wanna Rock 'n' Roll) by AC/DC


----------



## Victoria08

Still - Daughter


----------



## spookytwigg

Special K - placebo


----------



## Iannathedriveress

All I Need by Natasha Bedingfield ft. Kevin Rudolf


----------



## MattB

Misfits- Last Caress

Oh, and yes I find it real disturbing to hear Where Eagles Dare in that Sailor Jerry commercial...


----------



## MattB

Sorry, had to double post. Blue Jean by Bowie just started on my iTunes, and I just gotta sing along...


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Nurse Who Loved Me - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Robot Rock by Daft Punk


----------



## spookytwigg

Talk me down - Assemblage 23


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cross My Heart by The Veronicas


----------



## TwilightStarr

Easy - No Doubt


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Have a Cigar by Pink Floyd


----------



## spookytwigg

All that jazz - echo and the bunnymen


----------



## x0emnem0x

American Horror Story: Coven 3x01 - Lala Lala Song by James S. Levine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1psbUkAL7kA


----------



## MattB

Sepultura- Infected Voice


----------



## spookytwigg

Some girls are bigger than others - the smiths


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Higher Than The Sun by Keane


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Shuffle & Spawn by Bad Piggies


----------



## spookytwigg

Phoenix - the Jane Austen argument


----------



## x0emnem0x

My love and his ma talking, we're video chatting. <3


----------



## Iannathedriveress

She Just A Girl, Eddie by The Darkness


----------



## spookytwigg

Breaking glass - David Bowie


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pat Pong Ladies by The Darkness


----------



## spookytwigg

Other voices - the cure


----------



## CPProp

Baker Street  Gerry Rafferty from Post an Old Music Video from "Back in the Day" in the 40s forum


----------



## Adamantoise

"Terror (Corridor Sequence)" from indie game 'The White Chamber'.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

High Hopes by Pink Floyd


----------



## spookytwigg

Clash on the big bridge - the black mages


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Us by Regina Spektor


----------



## Oona

Everywhere I go - Hollywood Undead


----------



## spookytwigg

I'm on crack - the left rights


----------



## Adamantoise

World of Nothing/River Twygz Bed from Super Paper Mario.


----------



## spookytwigg

Here is the house - Depeche Mode


----------



## MattB

Chaos UK- Cider I Up Landlord!

Reminiscing with some buddies tonight about the old days...


----------



## Dmitra

"Motorcycle I love You" by Moon Duo


----------



## Oona

My Life Would Suck Without You - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Second Chance by Shinedown


----------



## spookytwigg

monster mash - Misfits


----------



## TwilightStarr

February Seven - The Avett Brothers


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

seriously, wtf is this?


----------



## spookytwigg

Cities in dust - Siouxsie & the banshees.


----------



## Oona

Another Brick In The Wall (Parts 1, 2, & 3) - Korn


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Let's Runaway by Dido


----------



## Victoria08

Come a Little Closer - Cage the Elephant


----------



## spookytwigg

Weekend - the birthday massacre


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Round Here by Florida-Georgia Line


----------



## TwilightStarr

Royals - Lorde


----------



## Adamantoise

Enchanted Nightmare by Deicide.


----------



## spookytwigg

I'm going to be a murderer - Bitter Ruin


----------



## MattB

A Shrine To Madness- The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Yakatori

This song and video, these guys-in general, make me think of Aussie-Dimmers. Their whimsical-quality. Always being creative and playing by their own rules. It's like being in an 80's sitcom. *Me*: _What's that, has the orange-juice started to turn? *Aussies*:No, it's a mimosa!_ _Joie de vivre_!

"_Act Yr Age_" - BLUEJUICE


----------



## CleverBomb

Kavinsky -- Testarossa Autodrive

It's awesome because Zombie Ferrari.


----------



## CleverBomb

And on a vaguely related note, 
Mord Fustang -- Something Right Meow


----------



## spookytwigg

Un-united Kingdom - Pitchshifter


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sexual Healing by Marvin Gaye


----------



## Adamantoise

Final Boss theme from Final Fantasy II.


----------



## MattB

Skeletonwitch- Beneath Dead Leaves


----------



## spookytwigg

Half Jack - the Dresden dolls.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm Driving In My Car & Listening To Jeremy Clarkson jingle


----------



## Surlysomething

New Coen Brothers soundtrack Inside Llewyn Davis streaming for free on NPR.


If you love folk music, this if for you. Enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## spookytwigg

Halo - Depeche Mode


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sing For The Moment by Eminem


----------



## Adamantoise

Forever Hate You by Deicide.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Like Toy Soldiers by Eminem


----------



## spookytwigg

April, we can break through if we try - thoushaltnot


----------



## JASmith

Albatross, by Corrosion of Conformity


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Survival by Eminem ft. Skylar Grey


----------



## TwilightStarr

Almost Lover - A Fine Frenzy


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Evil Twin by Eminem


----------



## spookytwigg

Melody dean - Amanda Palmer & the grand theft orchestra


----------



## Victoria08

Dancing on my own - Robyn


----------



## spookytwigg

Birdhouse in your soul - they might be giants


----------



## Iannathedriveress

We Are Young by Fun


----------



## spookytwigg

Windowlicker - Aphex Twin


----------



## MattB

The Toasters- Thrill Me Up


----------



## Victoria08

Live For - The Weeknd ft. Drake

Punch Drunk - Incubus


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Your Sweet 666 by H.I.M.


----------



## spookytwigg

The bowels of love - Therapy?


----------



## Oona

Freaky Now - Deuce


----------



## Adamantoise

Standing in the Flames by Deicide.


----------



## Tad

For whatever reason, I have Corb Lund's "All I want to do is play cards" stuck in my mind right now http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79RfjoSpWVk


----------



## SD007

Shpongle's new album


----------



## TwilightStarr

Juggalo Homies - Insane Clown Posse


I haven't heard this song in FOREVER!!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Crucify by Tori Amos


----------



## CleverBomb

Love Will Find a Way -- Pablo Cruise

Welcome to the late 1970s. Have a nice day!


----------



## spookytwigg

Map - Jason Webley


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pompeii by Bastille


----------



## Weirdo890

Various noises and voices from around my house.


----------



## spookytwigg

Bring me the head of the preacher man - siouxsie & the banshees


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beer In Mexico by Kenny Chesney


----------



## MattB

Bad Brains- At The Movies


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm Still Into You by Paramore


----------



## Adamantoise

The Chondrin Enigma by Aborted.


----------



## MattB

Ulver- Een Stemme Locker


----------



## Victoria08

Best of you - Foo Fighters


----------



## spookytwigg

The kill - the Dresden dolls


----------



## Iannathedriveress

One Day Like This by Elbow


----------



## Adamantoise

Mephistopheles by Decide.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Read My Mind by The Killers


----------



## MattB

Immortal- Call Of The Wintermoon


----------



## Iannathedriveress

When The Sun Goes Down by Kenny Chesney ft. Uncle Kracker


----------



## Oona

Temperature - Sean Paul


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Motivation by Kelly Rowland ft. Lil Wayne


----------



## Weirdo890

Night Moves by Bob Seger


----------



## spookytwigg

A blues in drag - the glove


----------



## Iannathedriveress

DOA by Foo Fighters


----------



## Adamantoise

The sound of rain, presently. I've been listening to lots of big beat music and Deicide's 'Insineratehymn' album.


----------



## Oona

Comin' in Hot - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Adamantoise

From Darkness Come by Deicide - one of my favourite songs from 'Scars of the Crucifix'.


----------



## Oona

Royals - Lorde


----------



## spookytwigg

Berlin - The Piano Guys


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Electric Love by Gina Star and Poet ft. Golden Phoenix


----------



## spookytwigg

Policy of Truth - Depeche mode


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Don't You Worry Child by Swedish House Mafia


----------



## Adamantoise

Incisor by English Dogs.


----------



## spookytwigg

A Strange Day - The Cure


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Locked Out Of Heaven by Bruno Mars


----------



## spookytwigg

You haven't earned it - assemblage 23


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hotel California by The Eagles


----------



## Lovelyone

I was going to listen to Heather Headley but due to the fact that as I was putting my Ipod earphones on the ear plug part fell off and broke. No money to get new ones...UGH, FML!


----------



## Adamantoise

Worry In the House of Thieves - Deicide.


----------



## spookytwigg

backwards - apartment 26


----------



## Adamantoise

Dinner At Deviant's Palace by Cradle of Filth.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Scientist by Natasha And Nikola Bedingfield


----------



## spookytwigg

circumstances - rush


----------



## Victoria08

You need me, I don't need you - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dear Mama by 2pac


----------



## spookytwigg

Child in a seacave - Bitter ruin


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sweet Disposition by The Temper Trap


----------



## spookytwigg

Bad wine & lemon cake - The Jane Austen Argument


----------



## MattB

Clash- Wrong 'Em Boyo


----------



## spookytwigg

Between the wheels - Rush (while watching the R30 dvd)


----------



## TwilightStarr

That's What You Get - Paramore


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Smells Like Teen Spirit by Nirvana


----------



## MattB

Skeletonwitch- Limb From Limb


----------



## spookytwigg

Cocoon - siouxsie and the banshees


----------



## Archetypus

Crystal Castles - Lovers Who Uncover
http://youtu.be/ITIWPLtUgNA

Leonard Cohen - Dance Me To The End Of Love
http://youtu.be/NGorjBVag0I

Jex Thoth - Keep Your Weeds
http://youtu.be/SYB2yrOPG8c

Gavlyn - Why Don't You Do Right
http://youtu.be/ceGefAwDbsU

Noah Gundersen w/ Daniel & The Lion - Cigarettes
http://youtu.be/14FX-sNstHA





these days, all my tunes seem to involve unrequited love...


----------



## spookytwigg

Science - the birthday massacre


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Comfortably Numb by Scissor Sisters


----------



## spookytwigg

N.W.O. - Ministry


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Of The Night by Bastille


----------



## Yakatori

Victoria08 said:


> Best of you - Foo Fighters


This is a song that I've been hearing a lot lately. And, whenever I do, it makes me think of Dimensions and (some) Dimmers (in particular). Some of us with that dark & tragic quality. Who're giving their best....to someone who's getting the best of them.

It's a song that demands to be sang-along with (screamo). And if while in a moving vehicle at that particular point in time, drumming (pounding) on the dashboard would also seem no less obligatory. Helps, of course, to have a designated driver assist you in this. Should you also happen to pull into a Burger King Drive-Thru as all of this is occurring, please also try take note if the Order-Taker seems to just pause, look around, and remove the head-set. And, craning a neck & head out of the window, and with seemingly genuine concern, ask "_Hey, uh...is everything alright in there_?" Because (maybe) that just means you're doing it right. 



Archetypus said:


> "_these days, all my tunes seem to involve unrequited love... _"


Yes, it's the new:

DMT - *The Sidekicks*


----------



## Fuzzy

Windy - The Association


----------



## Iannathedriveress

American Baby by Dave Matthews Band


----------



## spookytwigg

Sing - the Dresden dolls


----------



## Oona

The Nightmare Revisited - Various Rock Artists


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Making Love by Bad Co.


----------



## Victoria08

Bravado - Lorde

I need a dollar - Aloe Blacc


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Outsiders by Eric Church


----------



## spookytwigg

The Chaos Path - Arcturus


----------



## Tracyarts

Loreena McKennitt - A Midwinter's Night Dream. With the cold windy weather we had today, it seemed like the perfect time to start enjoying holiday music!

Tracy


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Miracle by Queen


----------



## Adamantoise

Fugue for Organ in G minor 'Little' - J.S.Bach.


----------



## spookytwigg

Pointing bone - Siouxsie & the banshees


----------



## Iannathedriveress

All I Need by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Weirdo890

Mannish Boy - Muddy Waters


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stumble by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Mr Gosh

Internal Primates Forever by Mudvayne.


----------



## Fuzzy

Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16 II: Adagio - Edvard Grieg

(from my mp3 collection of stuff to listen to when depressed)


----------



## Mr Gosh

Fuzzy said:


> Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16 II: Adagio - Edvard Grieg
> 
> (from my mp3 collection of stuff to listen to when depressed)



Why you listening to the depressing songs, Fuzz? Anything we can do to help?


----------



## Yakatori

This song makes think of Aussie-Dimmers as well. Are they always doing creative-stuff? Playing pranks and making crafts and such?

_Vitriol_ - *Blue Juice*


----------



## Victoria08

Back to black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Timber by Pitbull ft. Kesha


----------



## spookytwigg

Witness by mindless self indulgence.

Going to see them live next week!


----------



## Oona

spookytwigg said:


> Witness by mindless self indulgence.
> 
> Going to see them live next week!



Jealous! 

Currently Listening To: The Love Club - Lorde


----------



## x0emnem0x

My weird clan mates babbling on TeamSpeak.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bulletproof - La Roux


----------



## Iannathedriveress

NYC by Dido.


----------



## spookytwigg

Fallen down - assemblage 23


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Rocks Off by Daniel Bedingfield


----------



## spookytwigg

Stampede - bitter ruin


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Let Me Go by Avril Lavigne ft. Chad Kruger


----------



## CleverBomb

Pacific State -- 808 State


----------



## CleverBomb

Something Good -- Utah Saints (90s techno house built around a Kate Bush sample)


----------



## spookytwigg

Straight - Amanda Palmer


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Somewhere We Only Know by Lily Allen


----------



## ohiofa

Iron fist - Motörhead


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Walking In My Shoes by Depeche Mode


----------



## Victoria08

Silhouettes - Of Monsters and Men


----------



## spookytwigg

The fall of Rome - the red paintings


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Everything She Wants by Wham!


----------



## Surlysomething

I heard this song today and was surprised by the lyrics. Haha

Clementine - Bobby Darin

In a cavern
Down by a canyon
Excavatin' for a mine
There lived a miner
From North Carolina
And... his daughter
Chubby Clementine.

Now, every mornin'
Yeah... just about dawnin'
When the sun
Began to shine
You know she would rouse up
Wake all-a-dem cows up
And... walk 'em down to her Daddy's mine.
I took the footbridge
Way 'cross the water
Though she weighed
Two ninety-nine
The old bridge trembled
And disassembled... oops!
Dumped her into the foamy brine.
Hey... crack like thunder... hut, hut...
You know she went under... hut, hut...
Blowin' bubbles down the line
Hey! I'm no swimm'a
But were she slimm'a
I might'a saved
That Clementine.

Ho... she broke the record
Way under water
I thought that she was doin' fine
I wasn't nervous
Not until the service
That they held
For Clementine.

Hey... you sailor... hut, hut...
Way out in your whaler
A-with your harpoon an' your trusty line
If she shows now,yell......
A-there she blows now!
It just may be
Chunky, Clementine.

One more time!
Oh, my darlin'... oh, my darlin'
Oh, my darlin' ... oh, my darlin'
Oh, my darlin'... sweet Clementine
You may be gone... but...
You're not forgotten
Fare thee well...
So long...
Clementine...

Bye


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Settle Down by The 1975


----------



## Adamantoise

The Decisive Battle by Nobuo Uematsu (Neo ExDeath's battle theme).


----------



## spookytwigg

Streets fell into my window - the red paintings


----------



## wrestlingguy

Dirty Old Town by Bettye LaVette.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk36sGVjDE8


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Rude Boy by Sigma


----------



## instantkarma

For Baby (For Bobbie) - John Denver


----------



## littlefairywren

Lappuntamento - Ornella Vanoni


----------



## Oona

The Joker - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Adamantoise

Force Your Way (FFVIII Boss Theme) by Nobuo Uematsu.


----------



## CPProp

Where my Heart will take me - Russell Watson


----------



## x0emnem0x

SoMo - Ride is on repeat... love this song so much right now.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTH69dPZL9M


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Underneath The Tree by Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm a sucker for a good, dancey Christmas song.
Judge all you want, this makes me happy. Haha.


Mistress Claus - Alyssa Reid


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sweet Anne by Zac Brown Band


----------



## JASmith

Currently, I'm listening to the heater in my house. It's chilly, where I am.


----------



## spookytwigg

Threshold - Sex-bob-omb


----------



## littlefairywren

All I Want for Christmas is You - Mariah Carey



It's the ONLY time I ever listen to Mariah.


----------



## spookytwigg

The Mercy Seat - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Freak On The Leash by Korn


----------



## Adamantoise

PSK, What Does It Mean? by Schoolly D.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sleigh Ride by Leroy Anderson


----------



## CleverBomb

The Final Countdown -- Europe

...except, it's been digitally reworked into major key rather than the original minor key. In other words, it sounds happier.


----------



## Lovelyone

Christmas music play list on the ipod--by various artists


----------



## spookytwigg

Fetch me the most chocolatey chocolate available!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

All I Want For Christmas Is You by Mariah Carey


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ode to Snow by Ernie Sabella 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-dHL-DJOSU


----------



## Adamantoise

Proliferous Souls by Pestilence.


----------



## spookytwigg

Don't fear the reaper by Blue Oyster Cult (but with more cowbell)


----------



## Adamantoise

Welcome To Hell by Venom.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Blue Christmas by Elvis Presley


----------



## Oona

Can't Hold Us (Instrumental) - Macklemore & Ryan Lewis


----------



## Lovelyone

The Gift-Aselin Debison


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Shake Up Christmas by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## TwilightStarr

Into the Ocean - Blue October


----------



## Victoria08

Kangaroo Court - Capital Cities


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Finally by Ce Ce Peniston


----------



## Adamantoise

The King of Rock 'n Roll by The Prefab Sprout.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Proper Nice by Joss Stone


----------



## Adamantoise

Break In (Original) by Cirrus.


----------



## Victoria08

Gold on the ceiling - The Black Keys

XO - Beyonce


----------



## Adamantoise

_Gravitational Arch of 10_ by _Vapour Space._


----------



## Iannathedriveress

In da club by 50 Cent


----------



## MattB

The Clash- Safe European Home


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Christmas Time (Don't Let The Bells End) by The Darkness


----------



## Oona

All The Things She Said - t.A.T.u


----------



## TwilightStarr

Oona said:


> All The Things She Said - t.A.T.u



kickin' it old school with that one


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Oona said:


> All The Things She Said - t.A.T.u





TwilightStarr said:


> kickin' it old school with that one



I agree i loved that song! i remember when i was young i was like should i be watching this video? lol.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Atlantic City- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## CastingPearls

Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas - Judy Garland in Meet Me In St Louis


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> All The Things She Said - t.A.T.u



That's an excellent somg.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Nine Lives by Def Leopard ft. Tim Mcgraw


----------



## Oona

The Swan Lake, Ballet, Op. 20: Scene. Moderato - Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky



Some days, this is all that will calm my mind. Today is one of those days.



.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Climax by Usher


----------



## CastingPearls

Dumbo is on and I'm listening to 'Baby Mine'. Always makes me cry. 
Bette Midler and Bonnie Raitt both have stellar covers of this beautiful lullaby.


----------



## MattB

On the radio- Honeymoon Suite- I Got A New Girl Now (State mandated Canadian content laws make it so...)


----------



## missyj1978

For The First Time- The Script


----------



## MattB

The Misfits- Teenagers From Mars


----------



## Victoria08

Laura Palmer - Bastille


----------



## spookytwigg

MattB said:


> The Misfits- Teenagers From Mars


\m/
Thirty whacks - the Dresden Dolls


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sunny and 75 by Joe Nichols


----------



## MattB

Enslaved- A Darker Place


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Phantom Planet- California cover, pretty good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Kids by Robbie Williams


----------



## spookytwigg

Atomica - David Bowie


----------



## Adamantoise

Till Death Do Us Part by Deicide.


----------



## Surlysomething

All sorts of crazy-ass *Disco*

I'm trying to block out these miserable fuckers with the vision of polyester ball hugger pants and huge hair.




Burn baby, burn...


----------



## Weirdo890

Shenandoah - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Counting Stars by One Republic


----------



## missyj1978

Rock'n Me- Steve Miller Band


----------



## spookytwigg

Fast car - Tracy Chapman


----------



## Adamantoise

I've been listening to GWAR's latest album, a LOT. My other music can't get a word in - it's either been GWAR or Deicide.


----------



## Oona

It's Over When It's Over - Falling in Reverse


----------



## missyj1978

The Monster- Eminem


----------



## spookytwigg

Today at work my playlist had

"The queen is dead" by the smiths

"Tracy Chapman" by (surprise surprise) Tracy Chapman

"Hunky Dory" by David Bowie

A Ramones greatest hits

"Soup" the greatest hits of the Housemartins/Beautiful South 


I'm glad we're finally out of the charty christmas times.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sirens by Pearl Jam


----------



## MattB

Arch Enemy- Dead Eyes See No Future


----------



## missyj1978

Fall to Pieces- Velvet Revolver


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ray of Light by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Surlysomething

The Ramones! - Sheena is a Punk Rocker!


:bow:


----------



## spookytwigg

The Sun always shines on TV - A-Ha


----------



## Adamantoise

Bombscare by 2 Bad Mice.


----------



## MattB

The Pogues- Fairytale of New York


----------



## MattB

SNFU- Mind Like A Door

My iTunes continues to confound.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Godfather Of Rap- Spoonie G


----------



## missyj1978

Looser- 3 Doors Down


----------



## Adamantoise

Asteroid by Vektor.


----------



## MattB

Cheers Phil!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Stay - Rhianna


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Little Light of Love by Eric Senna


----------



## AuntHen

Formidable ~Stromae


Discovered him over the summer and he is the artist of the year as far as I am concerned. Belgique! :happy:


----------



## spookytwigg

Streets fell in through my window - The Red Paintings


----------



## J34

Kinetic- Arcturus


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cowboys From Hell by Pantera


----------



## Adamantoise

The Pulsating Feast by Regurgitate.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Too Close - Alex Clare


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The A-Team by Ed Sheeran


----------



## MattB

No Use For A Name- Feeding The Fire


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tsunami by DVBBS and Borgeous


----------



## missyj1978

4am - Our Lady Peace


----------



## MattB

Emperor- With Strength I Burn


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Rather Be by Clean Bandit ft. Jess Glynne


----------



## TwilightStarr

Chariot's Rise - Lizzie West


----------



## missyj1978

Stained- Epiphany


----------



## spookytwigg

Straight - Amanda Palmer


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Crooked Smile by J. Cole


----------



## TwilightStarr

Where I Stood - Missy Higgins


----------



## Adamantoise

Vinyl Dog Vibe by Vinyl Dogs.


----------



## spookytwigg

Relief - bitter ruin


----------



## Gingembre

Fleetwood Mac - Rumours. Currently on "you can go your own way".

Classic.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Morrissey...November Spawned a Monster <-------Good Stuff!


----------



## cinnamitch

John Grant- GMF. Love this man.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-GAwjijsX8


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Take My Picture by Filter


----------



## Am Jim

cinnamitch said:


> John Grant- GMF. Love this man.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-GAwjijsX8



Really liked it!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

To Build a Home ~ Cinematic Orchestra


----------



## ODFFA

Been looking for this song for ages! My dad used to have it on serious replay at one stage 

Elbosco - Nirvana

I love the kind-of unitarian vibe of it, and the etherealness :happy:


----------



## CPProp

My Boomerang Won't Come Back &#8234;- Charlie Drake&#8234;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAYmk9Qb9Dc


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sweater Weather by The Neighbourhood


----------



## Oona

You Don't Know How It Feels - Tom Petty


----------



## Lovelyone

Coat of Many Colors--Shania Twain version


----------



## MattB

The Hanson Brothers- Sabrina


----------



## TwilightStarr

On Fire - Sebadoh


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Draw by Bastille


----------



## spookytwigg

Diggers by Bitter Ruin


----------



## Extinctor100

Sara Bareilles - "Brave"
(*love* the video too!)


----------



## Adamantoise

De-Orbit by Speedy J.


----------



## TwilightStarr

To Be Free - Emilíana Torrini


----------



## spookytwigg

Nannou - aphex twin


----------



## Surlysomething

Arcade Fire - Reflektor


----------



## ScreamingChicken

"Prisoners of Pain" compilation- Judas Priest


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Suedehead by Morrissey


----------



## MattB

Iron Maiden- Where Eagles Dare


----------



## TwilightStarr

Come Close - Common


----------



## wrestlingguy

Doyle Bramhall II - In My Time Of Dying

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcADRXDLL1M


----------



## spookytwigg

White wine in the sun - Tim Minchin (I really love this song)


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZJ-TXpBKCU

Big Pun - Brave in the heart


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Who We Are by Switchfoot


----------



## Victoria08

Need It - Half Moon Run
Fall Over - Banks


----------



## spookytwigg

The next day - David Bowie


----------



## TwilightStarr

Turn the heat up - Bobaflex


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Way You Love Me by Faith Hill


----------



## spookytwigg

Casio - mindless self indulgence


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Suicide Blonde by INXS


----------



## AuntHen

Beautiful ~Late Night Alumni

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEBgl9B2G_8


:wubu:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Just A Fool - Christina Aquilera ft. Blake Shelton


----------



## wrestlingguy

New Beck track, from his upcoming release. "Blue Moon"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIWbgR4vYiw


----------



## CPProp

Fire  Arthur Brown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOErZuzZpS8

Mony Mony - Tommy James and the Shondells
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkMgs3lFwkQ

These remind me of a happy holiday in 1968 in a Butlins holiday Camp disco, in a sad year.


----------



## spookytwigg

NIB - Black Sabbath


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Way by Daniel Bedingfield


----------



## spookytwigg

Forest fire - Dead Kennedy's


----------



## MattB

Behemoth- Blow Your Trumpets Gabriel


----------



## AuntHen

Dante's Prayer ~Loreena McKennitt 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmAJ8FGOGwQ


----------



## Victoria08

Synthetica - Metric


----------



## spookytwigg

Un-united kingdom - Pitchshifter


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Love Is Dangerous by Blink 182


----------



## Oona

Let's Go - Trick Daddy


----------



## spookytwigg

I am the rain - assemblage 23


----------



## Iannathedriveress

One in a Million by Aaliyah


----------



## littlefairywren

Desire - Vassy


----------



## spookytwigg

Song for the dying - Thoushaltnot


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Jump by Girls Aloud


----------



## missyj1978

Say Something- A Great Big World


----------



## MattB

Operation Ivy- Freeze Up


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ignition Remix - R. Kelly


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Undeniable- Mat Kearney


----------



## spookytwigg

Right now - the creatures


----------



## Oona

Fett's Vette - MC Chris


----------



## missyj1978

Be Like That- 3 Doors Down


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> Be Like That- 3 Doors Down




LOVE this song! my favorite 3DD song! would rep ya if i could! great song and band.


----------



## MattB

Death Angel- Voracious Souls


----------



## littlefairywren

You Got the Love - Candi Staton


----------



## AuntHen

Let It Go ~Indina Menzel (Frozen Soundtrack) :wubu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk


"It's time to see what I can do, to test the limits and break through!"



If this song doesn't make you cry and/or feel a rush of inspiration, my opinion is that you have never been through tough times and are possibly not human


----------



## spookytwigg

Mandy goes to med school - the Dresden dolls


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hey Now (Arty Remix) by London Grammar


----------



## CPProp

The Shadows - theme for young lovers - Unfortunately it is taking me back to another world and time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck1-vVIFt3U


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Beck- Loser


----------



## Extinctor100

"Waiting for Superman" by Daughtry


----------



## spookytwigg

Policy of truth - Depeche Mode


----------



## missyj1978

Sweater Weather- The Neighborhood


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Nothing Left To Lose- Mat Kearney


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Man I Feel Like A Woman by Shania Twain


----------



## missyj1978

Patience- Guns N Roses


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Maps (Acoustic)- The Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hell's Bells - Cary Ann Hearst


----------



## MattB

Dwarves- The Crucifixion is Now


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Shimmer by Fuel


----------



## missyj1978

Sure Thing- Miguel


----------



## littlefairywren

Pictures of You - The Cure


----------



## Victoria08

Holding on for life - Broken Bells


----------



## 1300 Class

Bjork - All Neon Like.


----------



## daddyoh70

Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald
(Thanks Canada!)


----------



## spookytwigg

Walk away - the sisters of mercy


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Children of the Revolution by Marc Brolan & T.Rex


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Glory Days- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## MattB

Opeth- Ending Credits

Great Sunday afternoon music, but not great studio cleaning music...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Invisible (Red) by U2


----------



## missyj1978

Clumsy- Our Lady Peace


----------



## spookytwigg

New world - thoushaltnot


----------



## missyj1978

I Will Wait- Mumford & Sons


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Damn, I Wish I Was Your Lover by Sophia B. Hawkins


----------



## spookytwigg

Apply some pressure - maximo park


----------



## TwilightStarr

Next to me - Emeli Sande


----------



## MattB

Ragnarok- Heir Of Darkness


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Crying For No Reason by Katy B


----------



## Oona

Aeirship of Doom - The Dread Crew of Oddwood


----------



## spookytwigg

Bangarang! - Skrillex


----------



## missyj1978

Talk Dirty- Jason Derulo


----------



## Iannathedriveress

How Was It by Future


----------



## spookytwigg

Dig - mudvayne


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Katy On A Mission by Katy B


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Lifeless- 12 Stones


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Magic Bus by The Who


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Hungry Heart- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## littlefairywren

No Diggity - Blackstreet


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Heart & Soul- Huey Lewis & The News


----------



## Extinctor100

"Shoot to Thrill" by AC/DC


----------



## spookytwigg

Loveless - siouxsie


----------



## daddyoh70

The Black Keys - Your Touch


----------



## spookytwigg

Hong Kong - the Red Paintings


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ms. Jackson by Outkast


----------



## sco17

Belong to the World by The Weeknd.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Happy by Pharrell Williams


----------



## TwilightStarr

My nephew being noisy playing with his trains and tv in the background


----------



## MattB

Gas Huffer- You Are Not Your Job


----------



## littlefairywren

Hysteria - Def Leppard


----------



## spookytwigg

Moldavia - Front 242


----------



## MattB

Behemoth- Amen

From their new CD, unreal it's so good...


----------



## TwilightStarr

On Fire - Sebadoh


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Talladega by Eric Church


----------



## Surlysomething

Ben Howard - Every Kingdom

:bow:


----------



## Extinctor100

"Angels" by Within Temptation


----------



## littlefairywren

You're All I Need - The Isley Brothers


----------



## spookytwigg

Tupelo - Nick Cave & the bad seeds


----------



## Adamantoise

Absolute Ego Dance - Yellow Magic Orchestra.


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Bed - Le Butcherettes


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Fall At Your Feet by Crowded House


----------



## wrestlingguy

Amos Lee - Violin
Vance Gilbert - Unfamiliar Moon
Marc Jordan - Hell Of A Time
Lucy Kaplansky - I've Just Seen A Face


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Remind Me by Brad Praisley & Carrie Underwood


----------



## littlefairywren

Twisted - Keith Sweat


----------



## MattB

Deep Purple- Pictures Of Home


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Soulmate by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## TwilightStarr

Turn the heat up - Bobaflex


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

littlefairywren said:


> Twisted - Keith Sweat




Love that one!


----------



## CPProp

If a little down this perks me up.

Where My Heart Will Take Me  Russell Watson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oalyw2sHXQk


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stronger by London Grammar


----------



## MattB

The whole record...


----------



## TwilightStarr

Crack Pipes - Sage Francis


----------



## spookytwigg

Mission from god - The Eighties Matchbox B-Line Disaster


----------



## littlefairywren

You Can Be The One - Late Night Alumni


----------



## MattB

Lagwagon- "Know It All"


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I Just Wanna Be Your Girl by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## spookytwigg

Pure - Siouxsie and the banshees


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Enjoy The Silence by Lacuna Coil


----------



## littlefairywren

For You - Angus and Julia Stone


----------



## MattB

Croesus, and I'm quite taken with it...


----------



## AuntHen

Violet ~Hole

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwzMuDi7PcU


----------



## spookytwigg

Almost violent - Rotersand


----------



## MattB

Go It Alone- Shallow Breathing


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Never Had- Oscar Isaac


----------



## Dmitra

1968 live in Vegas recording of Elvis Presley's "Are You Lonesome Tonight?" where he completely cracks up.


----------



## AuntHen

While You See A Chance ~Steve Winwood



Love his 80's songs!


----------



## MattB

Ennio Morricone- The Good, The Bad, And The Ugly


----------



## spookytwigg

New year (a heartbeat from the end) - thoushaltnot


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Where Are You Going?- Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Missamanda

Dead Seeds - Seether


----------



## Victoria08

How long must I wait - Dr Dog


----------



## spookytwigg

Icon - Siouxsie & the banshees


----------



## TwilightStarr

Love - Keyshia Cole


----------



## Dmitra

Friday On My Mind by The Easybeats from an ancient mixtape (digitized).


----------



## spookytwigg

Teenage recoil - Zeromancer


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Can't Rely On You by Paloma Faith


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Invisible- Steve Earle


----------



## Missamanda

Battle Ready - Otep


----------



## TwilightStarr

Through My Prayers - The Avett Brothers


----------



## x0emnem0x

Avicii - Wake Me Up


----------



## MattB

Katatonia- Omerta


----------



## TwilightStarr

Don't Ever Fucking Question - Atmosphere


----------



## spookytwigg

Queen bitch - David Bowie


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sometimes You Can't Make It On Your Own- U2

i love this song so much and love U2 so much too haha.


----------



## MattB

Circle Jerks- World Up My Ass


----------



## spookytwigg

Wannabe - Zeromancer


----------



## CPProp

ThePianoGuys Live at Red Butte Garden - Beethoven's 5 Secrets (Cello/Orchestral Cover)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5VWf84r33U

It just takes me away


----------



## TwilightStarr

Citadel - Anna Nalick


----------



## spookytwigg

CPProp said:


> ThePianoGuys Live at Red Butte Garden - Beethoven's 5 Secrets (Cello/Orchestral Cover)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5VWf84r33U
> 
> It just takes me away


I love the piano guys. Especially their original works.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ashes And Wine - A Fine Frenzy


----------



## MattB

Amon Amarth- Guardians Of Asgaard


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Over- Lindsay Lohan

Don't judge me! haha. Sorry but i like this song lol.


----------



## TwilightStarr

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Over- Lindsay Lohan
> 
> Don't judge me! haha. Sorry but i like this song lol.



Love that song!


----------



## bigmac

Brand New Cadillac -- The Clash


----------



## AuntHen

Memories of my older sister playing this album and growing up in the 80's!

*Property ~The Kinks* 

I LOVE to sing this song (especially the bridge)!!! :wubu:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8BehOqgxkg


----------



## Missamanda

I think bad thoughts - Danko Jones


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Float On by Modest Mouse


----------



## LeoGibson

Good Ole Boys Like Me - Don Williams


----------



## MattB

Cold Hate, Warm Blood- Cryptopsy


----------



## TwilightStarr

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Highsteppa

Tonight's playlist consisted of:

BBC Radio 1's Essential Mix - Tayo 02/25/2007
BBC Radio 1's Essential Mix - Krafty Kuts - 02/26/2005
BBC Radio 1's Essential Mix - DJ Yoda and Dan Greenpeace 06/22/2003

Lotsa breakbeats


----------



## HeavyDuty24

TwilightStarr said:


> Love that song!




Me too! omg that is my song man! im not ashamed to admit it. I mean i wasn't like a big fan of most Lindsay's songs but really loved that one! here best song in my opinion. I keep that one on repeat haha.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Air Balloon by Lily Allen


----------



## x0emnem0x

Listening to my clan mates discuss clan duties and listening to them lag thanks to Skype lmao.


----------



## AuntHen

Alors On Danse ~Stromae

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHoT4N43jK8


*this song is so addictive*


----------



## Missamanda

Laid - New Medicine


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Can't Fight This Feeling by REO Speedwagon


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just synced 403 songs to my iPhone... right now, I am listening to:
*Black Stone Cherry - Stay*


----------



## Deacone

Seether - 6 gun quota


----------



## Yakatori

but, between the locked-thread & the Catfish-thread, & some of the SMS...it's got me thinking, reflecting. Back to a few months ago when Mandela died, it was just days after Paul Walker. So, I'm listening to this top-40 station and the DJ says something like "Oh, they say these things come in 3's...

_SOS_ - *Bluejuice*


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Recover by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Highsteppa

Today's playlist

Public Enemy - It Takes A Nation of Millions To Hold Us Back
Balance 024 - mixed by Danny Howells 2CD
Arctic Monkeys - AM


----------



## Fuzzy

Elegie in E flat minor, Rachmoninov (Dmitri Alexeev)


----------



## spookytwigg

New dress - Depeche Mode.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Gpysy by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dear John by Taylor Swift. 

I used to hate this song and thing it was so stupid. That was before I dated my ex, John. Listening to it now is like a chapter right out of my life... funny how that works.


----------



## MattB

Interstellar Overdrive- Pink Floyd


----------



## Highsteppa

Today's Playlist

Jagwar Ma - Howlin'
Meth, Ghost & Rae - Wu Massacre
3rd Bass - The Cactus CD
Paul Oakenfold - Four Seasons 4CD


----------



## spookytwigg

Everything - nine inch nails


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bitch by Meredith Brooks


----------



## TwilightStarr

Live at Royal Albert Hall - Adele


----------



## Victoria08

Lisztomania - Phoenix


----------



## Oona

Ain't No Rest For The Wicked - Cage The Elephant


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Eyeless by Slipknot


----------



## Highsteppa

Today's playlist:

Renaissance: Utilities mixed by James Zabiela 2CD
Ultramagnetic MC's - Critical Beatdown


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Goodness Gracious by Ellie Goulding


----------



## Oona

Hooker With A Penis - Tool


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Booze Cruise by Blackjack Billy


----------



## Highsteppa

Today's playlist:

BT - Song Across Wires (Extended Versions) 2CD
BT - Movement in Still Life (UK Edition)
MF Doom - Mmmm Food
Eric B. & Rakim - compilation of greatest hits - Paid In Full (Coldcut Remix), Follow the Leader, Microphone Fiend, Let the Rhythm Hit 'Em, Run For Cover, Don't Sweat The Technique.
A Tribe Called Quest - Low End Theory


----------



## MattB

Amon Amarth- Varyags of Miklagaard


----------



## CPProp

Faded Memory  Francis Rossi

www.youtube.com/watch?v=j85MQH48KTg


----------



## Missamanda

Bring it on Home - Kopek


----------



## Adamantoise

_Bring It On_ by Keaton and Hive. Drum and Bass.


----------



## Victoria08

The Walker - Fitz & The Tantrums (they've been playing this at my gym non-stop, so it's kind of stuck in my head right now.)

Running for cover - Ivan & Alyosha


----------



## Yakatori

Seriously, though. I'm into this where we talk about the songs. Hoping it will catch on a bit, like Velcro closures on shoes. Not where it's for everyone, but maybe so that it doesn't stand out as much.

_Burn_ - *Ellie Goulding*


----------



## AuntHen

It's A Sin ~Pet Shop Boys


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf3Ay1Y2Kks


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Forget Me Knots by Patrice Rushen


----------



## TwilightStarr

Demons - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Missamanda

All over the road - Rival Sons.


----------



## Highsteppa

Today's Playlist:

Ice Cube - AmeriKKKa's Most Wanted (Deluxe Edition)
Ice Cube - Death Certificate
Camp Lo - Uptown Saturday Night
Wu Tang Clan - Forever 2CD
Goldie - Timeless 2CD
Big League Chu - Slow Burn mixtape (1995)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Half the World by Rush


----------



## Adamantoise

Just listening to rainfall on youtube at the moment - relaxes the hell out of me.
Currently I've been listening to Regurgitate, and various artists from Skint Records.


----------



## Highsteppa

Adamantoise said:


> Just listening to rainfall on youtube at the moment - relaxes the hell out of me.
> Currently I've been listening to Regurgitate, and various artists from Skint Records.



Skint. That's a record label I haven't heard from in a while.


----------



## MattB

M.O.D.- Thrash or be THRASHED!


----------



## Highsteppa

Today's playlist:

Kanye West - Yeezus
Kanye West - My Beautiful Dark Twisted Nightmare
Renaissance presents Viva - mixed by Steve Lawler 3CD

Singles:
Sloan - Unkind
Pharrell w/ Daft Punk - Gust of Wind
Jay Z w/ Daft Punk - Computerized
Daft Punk - Instant Crush
33hz - I Feel Alive
DJ Shadow - This Time
DJ Shadow - Midnight in a Perfect World
Foster the People - Coming of Age
Coldplay - Magic
Chvrches - The Mother We Share
John Newman - Cheating (Freemasons Remix)
Action Bronson - Strictly 4 My Jeeps


----------



## Missamanda

Hats off to the Bull (album) - Chevelle


----------



## CPProp

Happiness Is A Porpoise Mouth - Country Joe and The Fish

memories of days long gone by

www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK2i3Cls2YU


----------



## Missamanda

Don't do this - Danko Jones. 
It's my feel good song... even though the subject matter isn't exactly positive.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stupid Girl by Garbage


----------



## missyj1978

Poetic Justice- Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Victoria08

Ghostcity - Thomas Azier 
She wants to know - Half Moon Run


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I Choose You by Sara Barilles


----------



## AuntHen

Does Your Mother Know ~ABBA


----------



## JMCGB

Alien - Bush


----------



## BigCutieMargot

oasis - "columbia"... in a big ole 90s mood after watching my mad fat diary


----------



## Missamanda

Lump - Presidents of the USA


----------



## JMCGB

Continuing that 90's theme..

Oceans - Pearl Jam


----------



## MattB

Satyricon- The Wolfpack


----------



## TwilightStarr

Blame It On Me - Maria Mena


----------



## MattB

Metallica- Damage Inc.


----------



## Missamanda

No rain - Blind Melon 
-dances around in bee costume-


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Round and Round by Ratt


----------



## TwilightStarr

Almost Lover - A Fine Frenzy


----------



## Missamanda

Counting Stars - One Republic


----------



## Highsteppa

Wu Tang Clan vs. Thomas the Tank Engine - Protect Ya Neck

Yes. Really.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Catalyst- New Found Glory


----------



## TwilightStarr

Missamanda said:


> Counting Stars - One Republic



I'm obsessed with this song!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

More Than A Memory by Garth Brooks


----------



## Missamanda

Killing in the name - Rage against the machine.


----------



## Oona

Lithium - Nirvana


----------



## MattB

Metallica- Orion


----------



## TwilightStarr

Inherited Scars - Sage Francis


This song will always be a favorite of mine, it tells my life story :/


----------



## missyj1978

Little Talks- Of Monsters and Men


----------



## x0emnem0x

Katy Perry - Dark Horse (Sang in 20 Styles) Ten Second Songs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jus7S5vBJyU#t=165
Actually a really cool video if I do say so myself and some cool covers.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Rope by Foo Fighters


----------



## AuntHen

Keeping The Faith ~Billy Joel


----------



## nykspree8

Waiting For Yesterday - 12 Stones


----------



## Iannathedriveress

All Or Nothing by Mute Math


----------



## JMCGB

Lips Like Sugar - Echo & The Bunnymen


----------



## HeavyDuty24

All The Beautiful Things- The Eels


----------



## MattB

Crystal Mountain- Death


----------



## Missamanda

No Sleep Till Brooklyn - Beastie Boys


----------



## missyj1978

Too Close- Alex Clare :wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Stone Sour - Bother


----------



## MattB

I Am Thy Labyrinth- Mayhem


----------



## JMCGB

Oats in the Water - Ben Howard


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dreams by The Cranberries


----------



## Shan34

Steely Dan - Rikki Don't Lose That Number


----------



## Oona

The Way I Am - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## missyj1978

Rooster- Alice In Chains


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Every Breath I Take by The Police


----------



## BigCutieMargot

ty segall - sleeper


----------



## nykspree8

In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## JMCGB

Through the Iris - 10 Years


----------



## AuntHen

For my loverrrr... :wubu:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uco-2V4ytYQ


----------



## TwilightStarr

All of Me - John Legend


----------



## Missamanda

Going to Hell - The Pretty Reckless


----------



## missyj1978

You- Iggy Azalea


----------



## Highsteppa

Hooked on a Feeling - Blue Swede

It was bad enough that I couldn't get this song out of my head back in 1992 when I saw Reservoir Dogs, and now it's come back full circle ever since the trailer for Guardians of the Galaxy premiered.


----------



## nykspree8

See You On The Other Side - Ozzy


----------



## Missamanda

Follow Me Down - The Pretty Reckless

Had this album on repeat all day. I really like most of it although a few of the songs are going to have to grow on me.


----------



## x0emnem0x

This random documentary/show on Netflix about Weed. lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chillin It by Cole Swindel


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Everything To Everyone- Everclear


----------



## TwilightStarr

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Everything To Everyone- Everclear




They are playing here next month


----------



## HeavyDuty24

TwilightStarr said:


> They are playing here next month




They are?! o man! i think there coming back to Texas this summer i missed them last summer! i LOVE Everclear! one of my favorites bands ever.


----------



## missyj1978

Whole Lotta Love- Led Zeppelin :wubu:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

La La La by Naughty Boy feat. Sam Smith


----------



## Missamanda

Puddle of Mudd's Rediscovered album
They covered D'yer Maker and Gimmie Shelter really well.


----------



## missyj1978

The Man- Aloe Black


----------



## Highsteppa

Yesterday's road trip playlist:

BBC Radio Essential Mixes:
28th July 2002 - Danny Howells
16th June 2005 - Deep Dish
3rd October 2004 - Desyn Masiello
3rd April 2010 - James Zabiela
6th October 2002 - John Digweed (Live @ Bedrock Anniversary)
12th November 2000 - Tyrant (Craig Richards & Lee Burridge)
29th January 2006 - Coldcut


----------



## MattB

Stompin' Tom Connors- Big Joe Mufferaw!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Shakira (Album) by Shakira


----------



## Missamanda

Blame Me - The Pretty Reckless. 
It's bluesy. I like.


----------



## Chickidee

Fix you - Boyce Avenue (cover)


----------



## TwilightStarr

HeavyDuty24 said:


> They are?! o man! i think there coming back to Texas this summer i missed them last summer! i LOVE Everclear! one of my favorites bands ever.



Yeah, they are playing a free show down at the WaterFront Park by the Ohio River


----------



## HeavyDuty24

TwilightStarr said:


> Yeah, they are playing a free show down at the WaterFront Park by the Ohio River




That is awesome! i was so pissed i missed them like the year before last summer! they were playing with all my favorite bands third eye blind, lit, and many others ugh was killin myself i missed that one. I remember it was the Summerland tour i think. Free that is awesome i love free shows, they do alot of free shows i think. Art is such a nice guy too, love Art. They are coming back to Texas for the Summerland tour 2014 in July hope i get to see them!


----------



## x0emnem0x

The Afters - Every Good Thing


----------



## missyj1978

Lana Del Rey- Young And Beautiful


----------



## MattB

Queen- I'm In Love With My Car


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Everclear- Heartspark Dollarsign

LOVE this song to death.


----------



## moore2me

I Fight Like A Girl - Emilie Autumn


http://youtu.be/GGF7bJdn6zI video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tqbcBIvieM&list=RD5tqbcBIvieM&feature=share song and lyrics


----------



## tomy27

Fred McDowell https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=478MF96BRqc


----------



## Missamanda

As Heaven is Wide - Garbage


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bye Bye Beautiful by Nightwish


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bright Red Violent Sex - Bobaflex


----------



## MattB

Rolling Stones- Gimme Shelter


----------



## missyj1978

True Colors- Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Missamanda

eleven:eleven - Copperview


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Broken Crown Halo by Lacuna Coil


----------



## x0emnem0x

Listening to my friend play his videogame. Lot's of fighting noises.


----------



## snuggletiger

Don Ho "East Coast/West Coast" Album.


----------



## Oona

Caress Me Down - Sublime (and at increasing volumes in order to drown out the bitching of my co-worker)


----------



## BigCutieMargot

guantanamo baywatch - boomeranga.. got to see these dudes over the weekend, so fun


----------



## nykspree8

Here Without You - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Missamanda

Sweet Hell - Gin Wigmore


----------



## MattB

Journey Through Pressure- Katatonia


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Why Wait by Shakira


----------



## Post_Ironic

_Mean Son of A Gun_ ~ Kitty, Daisy and Lewis 

...on vinyl, of course...


----------



## Victoria08

Dirty Paws - Of Monsters and Men


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sky's The Limit by The Notorious B.I.G


----------



## Missamanda

Black Sheep - Gin Wigmore


----------



## Post_Ironic

Kishi Bashi ~ _I Am the Antichrist to You_


----------



## MattB

Everybody's Girl- The Dwarves


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Mad World by Tears For Fears


----------



## littlefairywren

Gossip - Casualties of War


----------



## Yakatori

And it got me fired-up. So, I'm taking it out on the rest of you. One of these songs is an original that I really like. The other reminds of the Old School Dimmers, just testifyin' for the young people: 

_I Think You Know_ - *Julia Nunes*

_Underdog_ - *Julia Nunes/Spoon*​


----------



## MattB

Padded Cell- Black Flag


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Land of Plenty by OMC


----------



## Missamanda

The mighty fall - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Yakatori

his singing versus normal speaking voice:

_Hope There's Someone_ - *Anthony & the Johnsons*​


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sober - Little Big Town


----------



## MattB

Sacrifice by Nausea...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

On the Run by OMC


----------



## Missamanda

Sick of you - Bleeker Ridge

A band that definitely deserves more attention.


----------



## Extinctor100

Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Human Nature by Michael Jackson


----------



## Missamanda

Leogun - Let's be friends. 

New music find. Really into them right now.


----------



## TwilightStarr

February Seven - The Avett Brothers


----------



## Post_Ironic

Souvenir ~ Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark


----------



## Yakatori

_Novelty_ - *Joy Division/Warsaw*​



superodalisque said:


> lol #16 always makes me wonder if they are multi tasking with several people who all think it's about them too.
> 
> makes me want to sing that old song " Say My Name" by *Destiny's Child*.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

How Bizarre by OMC


----------



## Yakatori

within the intersection of Ed Sheeran's fans and people who watch _HollyWood HillBillies_ with _Game of Thrones_' followers of the Fire Lady:

_When We Were Young_ - *Brett Dennen*​


----------



## Post_Ironic

Matchbox ~ Carl Perkins


----------



## x0emnem0x

Lady Gaga - G.U.Y.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohs0a-QnFF4

I hate Lady Gaga but this is one of the couple songs I have come to enjoy, the lyrics speak to me in an odd way and the chorus is awesome. 

"I don't need to be on top
to know I'm worth it,
'cause I'm strong enough to know the truth.
I just want it to be hot,
Because I'm best when I'm in love,
and I'm in love with you."


----------



## Post_Ironic

x0emnem0x said:


> Lady Gaga - G.U.Y.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohs0a-QnFF4
> 
> I hate Lady Gaga but this is one of the couple songs I have come to enjoy, the lyrics speak to me in an odd way and the chorus is awesome.
> 
> "I don't need to be on top
> to know I'm worth it,
> 'cause I'm strong enough to know the truth.
> I just want it to be hot,
> Because I'm best when I'm in love,
> and I'm in love with you."



Lady Gaga?  Oh no. Say it isn't so! 

Two Of Us On the Run ~ Lucius


----------



## Missamanda

Swallowed - Bush


----------



## Extinctor100

Bounce - Emphatic


----------



## Iannathedriveress

West Coast by Lana Del Ray


----------



## Victoria08

Artifice - SOHN


----------



## Post_Ironic

Old Skin ~ Olafur Arnalds


----------



## x0emnem0x

Post_Ironic said:


> Lady Gaga?  Oh no. Say it isn't so!



You're telling me... Hey, I didn't choose the Gaga life, it chose me!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sing by Ed Sheeran


----------



## MattB

Clobberin' Time/Pay The Price by Sick Of It All


----------



## littlefairywren

Nightswim by Owl Eyes


----------



## Victoria08

Sing - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Iannathedriveress

German Whip by Meridian Dan ft. Big H and JME


----------



## Missamanda

Glory and Gore - Lorde


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Tom Waits - Red Shoes By The Drugstore

just arrived here from Public Enemy - Raise The Roof


----------



## BigCutieMargot

black keys - i'm not the one


----------



## MattB

Typical Girls by the Slits


----------



## Yakatori

_Heart Cooks Brain_ - *Modest Mouse*​


----------



## Missamanda

Whatever Happens - Danko Jones


----------



## TwilightStarr

Don't Ever Fucking Question That - Atmosphere


----------



## MattB

Some sort of "Yazz Flute" is on the radio.


----------



## CastingPearls

If Everybody Looked the Same ~ Groove Armada


----------



## dharmabean

Help. I've done it again.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

So You Want To Be A Gangster by Too Short


----------



## Missamanda

Fancy - Iggy Azalea


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Venus Doom by H.I.M


----------



## TwilightStarr

Take Me Home - Cash Cash


I randomly heard some girl listening to this yesterday when I was stopped at a yard sale and I had to ask her who it was


----------



## MattB

Metallica- The Call of Ktulu

Feeling ancient...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Victims by Lacuna Coil


----------



## Missamanda

Lady Patra - Iggly Azalea ft Mavado


----------



## littlefairywren

Ain't Nobody - Chaka Khan


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Love Is War- American Young


----------



## dharmabean

*::: hangs head :::
*

Dixie Chicks


----------



## Adamantoise

From An Ancient Star by Belbury Poly.


----------



## x0emnem0x

*Lee Brice - I Don't Dance*
_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7bZsRo13cY_

"I don't dance but here I am, spinning you round an round in circles. It ain't my style but I don't' care, I'd do anything with you anywhere, yes you got me in the palm of your hands."


----------



## MattB

Rick James- Give It To Me Baby


----------



## TwilightStarr

Play It Again - Luke Bryan

Seriously addicted to this song!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Solo Dancing by Indiana


----------



## Oona

One Week - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Johnny Strong --- 1X1


----------



## Adamantoise

Blue Drive by Oneohtrix Point Never - ambient/drone/electronic music, makes me feel like I'm drifting far away...


----------



## x0emnem0x

The background music of Skyrim while it is paused.


----------



## Missamanda

Face to the floor - Chevelle


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Jaded by Aerosmith


----------



## Missamanda

Legs - Danko Jones


----------



## Adamantoise

_Zones Without People_ by Oneohtrix Point Never.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

White Trash Millionaire by Black Stone Cherry


----------



## Missamanda

Whatever Happens - Danko Jones.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Walking On Broken Glass by Annie Lennox


----------



## CPProp

Yellow Brick Road - Elton John, Its a long time since I listened to this  forgotten how good it is.


----------



## Missamanda

The New Style - Beastie Boys


----------



## Extinctor100

Who Needs You? - The Orwells


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Crash and Burn by Frankmusik ft. Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## moore2me

In This Moment - Whore
http://youtu.be/GurkREc-q4I


----------



## AuntHen

YYZ by Rush


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdpMpfp-J_I


----------



## Missamanda

You - Candlebox


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Friday Night by The Darkness


----------



## MattB

Black Sabbath- Supernaut


----------



## Missamanda

Love Shot - The Blue Van

His voice. O bless it. <3


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Touch by Shift K3Y


----------



## mediaboy

MattB said:


> Black Sabbath- Supernaut





The cover by 1000 Homo DJ's is better than the original.

Just saying.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

It's On Again by Alicia Keys ft. Kendrick Lamar


----------



## AuntHen

Cherry by Chromatics


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjQ2jGUNSck


----------



## Victoria08

Golden Touch - Razorlight
Fever - The Black Keys


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Extraordinary by Clean Bandit


----------



## x0emnem0x

Daniel Bedingfield - If You're Not the One


----------



## swamptoad

Gigantic - The Breeders, Kim Deal

(well, technically I heard it in a commercial, heh)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Daniel Bedingfield - If You're Not the One



Ugh I can't rep on this post, good song.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Waves by Mr. Probz (Robin Schulz remix)


----------



## Oona

Horseshoes and Handgrenades - Green Day


----------



## TwilightStarr

Chillin' It - Cole Swindell


----------



## Missamanda

Fame & Glory - The Blue Van


----------



## x0emnem0x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ar2v4khNPA


----------



## swamptoad

Was listening to The Allman Brothers on my ZUNE earlier


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Mozart's House by Clean Bandit


----------



## AuntHen

A Little Bit of Heaven by The Darling Buds


I loved their Crawdaddy album so much! Memmmmorrriiiies...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQ1JJQ-Cyw


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Lovesong by Adele


----------



## Victoria08

Stay with me - Sam Smith


----------



## swamptoad

Huey Lewis and the News - The Heart of Rock & Roll


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Peace Pipe by Black Stone Cherry


----------



## Adamantoise

Sinking by Sysyphe.


----------



## littlefairywren

Victoria08 said:


> Stay with me - Sam Smith



I LOVE this song!! His voice is incredible.




Disclosure by Latch ft. Sam Smith


----------



## swamptoad

loud and happily obnoxious rainfrogs


----------



## TwilightStarr

Take Me Home - Cash Cash ft. Bebe Rexha


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Nobody to Love by Sigma


----------



## Oona

Technologic [Peaches No Logic Remix] - Daft Punk


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sleepwalking by The Chain Gang of 1974


----------



## swamptoad

Final Countdown - Europe


----------



## MattB

Papa Was A Rolling Stone- Temptations


----------



## swamptoad

Dear Mr. Super Computer - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Snow Angel

I am Listening to my TV....


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Latch by Disclosure ft. Sam Smith


----------



## swamptoad

washing machine, other sounds from the kitchen ....somethings cooking!


----------



## Snow Angel

Our dog playing with her bone.


----------



## Adamantoise

The Oil Zone by Speedy J - I would like a copy of his album, ' G-Spot', but new copies are damned expensive. Not that I'm against buying new copies or MP3 albums...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ghost Stories by Coldplay and The Dave Grohl Sessions Vol. 1 by The Zac Brown Band.


----------



## MattB

The Haunted- Revelation


----------



## MattB

Minor Threat- Filler


----------



## Snow Angel

A rocking chair squeaking.


----------



## Missamanda

Adrenalize - In This Moment


----------



## And c

making cd's for my gran so I will by billy fury


----------



## Snow Angel

The birds outside


----------



## Victoria08

Invisible -U2


----------



## Snow Angel

Well with it raining the rain frogs are going crazy.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Turn Down For What (MO Butt Propane Remix) by DJ Snake


----------



## Tracyarts

I couldn't sleep, so I spent all night listening to Led Zeppelin and Rush.


----------



## Oona

Welcome to Paradise - Green Day


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap by AC/DC


----------



## Blazer11

Glen Frey - "The Heat Is On".... And other 80's cheese tracks.


----------



## Missamanda

Small Town Dead - Bleeker Ridge


----------



## Piink

Just might make me believe by Sugarland


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Whole Lotta Rosie by AC/DC


----------



## Snow Angel

Whatever my Husband is listening to.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I Wanna Feel by Second City


----------



## MattB

Bad Brains- I Luv I Jah


----------



## CPProp

Main Theme / First Zulu Appearance And Assault (From "Zulu")

The City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra & Nic Raine 

Its nearly 8 minutes of being totally lost


----------



## Highsteppa

Wu Tang Clan vs. The Beatles - Enter the Magical Mystery Chamber


----------



## swamptoad

From the car's cd-player it was The Raincoats, Southern Culture On The Skids, Garbage, The Posies, and Aimee Mann ....random earlier alternative stuff


----------



## Victoria08

The Struggle - Grizfolk
The One - The Knocks. This has been stuck in my head for a few hours now.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Old bands from 2006 that were popular when I was in 8th grade about to go into highschool... right now is Angels and Airwaves - The Adventure.


----------



## Adamantoise

Bits from different genres - a bit of Drum and Bass, Metal, Rap, Classical...


----------



## swamptoad

earlier was listening to ....

Alan Parson's Project
Moby
Alison Krauss
Fatboy Slim
Jackson Browne
Fleetwood Mac
Peter, Paul, and Mary
Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## TwilightStarr

All Your Life - The Band Perry


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Hunting Party by Linkin Park


----------



## TwilightStarr

I Don't Want This Night To End - Luke Bryan


----------



## Oona

Paradise City - Guns N' Roses


----------



## EMH1701

I'm listening to classical music on Pandora. It is Dvorak currently.


----------



## MattB

Hallowed Be Thy Name- Iron Maiden


----------



## Jon Blaze

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQK7KSTQfaw&feature=kp[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Something Bad by Miranda Lambert and Carrie Underwood


----------



## kizzylove

I just got back from seeing Jersey Boys a few hours ago and the Sherry song is stuck in my head so i've been watching some Frankie Valli music vids on youtube and listening to Sherry on repeat.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Xanadu by Rush


----------



## x0emnem0x

*Breaking Benjamin* - _[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0dMckKeitY"]Rain[/ame]_


----------



## BigCutieMargot

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqszqHKIqEk[/ame]
van halen - panama


----------



## Oona

You Don't Know How It Feels - Tom Petty


----------



## Deacone

Alter Bridge - Addicted To Pain


----------



## MattB

Deafheaven- The Pecan Tree


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tipsy by J-kwon


----------



## kizzylove

Badfinger - Baby Blue


----------



## MattB

I paused my music to listen to the rain.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dust Clears by Clean Bandit


----------



## MattB

The Subhumans (Can.)- Firing Squad

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vzQyAZwmgg[/ame]


----------



## littlefairywren

Carry Me Home by Glo-Worm


----------



## Deacone

Pegboard Nerds - Hero


----------



## Adamantoise

_The Headless Ritual_ by Autopsy.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

One More Day (Stay With Me) by Example


----------



## Adamantoise

Mind Control by Slayer.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Breaking Benjamin - Rain
http://grooveshark.com/s/Rain/49xxIn?src=5


----------



## supersizebbw

Swallowed in the sea - Coldplay

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTbBdfX1moY[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

What's Your Fantasy by Ludacris


----------



## MattB

Stompin' Tom- Big Joe Mufferaw

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctx14x2HHao[/ame]


----------



## dharmabean

Pretty good body positive song. I may be late in discovering it. But I like it.

http://youtu.be/7PCkvCPvDXk


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Birthday by Katy Perry


----------



## AuntHen

Appelle Quand Tu Te Réveilles by Renan Luce 

*I can't get enough of this song* 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmraM2bVcWc[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Nirvana- Something In The Way


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tired by Adele


----------



## x0emnem0x

Stay With Me - Sam Smith (Hannah Trigwell acoustic cover)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGs2f1ncMgA[/ame]


----------



## Oona

Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen


----------



## MattB

Human Power by Life's Blood


----------



## Iannathedriveress

World Peace Is None of Your Business by Morrissey


----------



## MattB

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pfoo_dI5N_M[/ame]


----------



## MattB

OOOOoooooooooh! I have to double post for this one!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m-DYM7JvMA[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Rude by Magic


----------



## spookytwigg

Half jack by the Dresden dolls.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Someone is cutting something outside. With a big loud saw or whatever it is. So that's what I get to listen to.


----------



## MattB

When The Music's Over- The Doors


----------



## MattB

Blue Jean by David Bowie


----------



## spookytwigg

Masterhit by front 242


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I remember by Deadmau5 & Kaskade


----------



## spookytwigg

The mercy seat by Nick Cave & the bad seeds


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Could Have Been You by Joss Stone


----------



## Deacone

Seether - 6 Gun Quota


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stronger Than I Was by Eminem


----------



## BigCutieMargot

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4SDhrTPOiI[/ame]

some weird al lmao


----------



## Highsteppa

BBC Radio 1 Essential Mix - Joy Orbison - 07/26/14


----------



## spookytwigg

YYZ by Rush


----------



## snuffy2000

My motocross jams.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR1OlFpbc7U[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

Her ghost in the fog by cradle of filth


----------



## Adamantoise

Eaten Alive by Repulsion, from the LP 'Horrified'.


----------



## MattB

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkLLiKlHpvY[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

The fall of Rome by The red paintings


----------



## snuffy2000

Good ol' fashioned grind. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A3viCGbauc[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Secrets by Mary Lambert


----------



## Adamantoise

Still More Fighting (FFVII Boss Theme) by Nobuo Uematsu.


----------



## DaisyBBW

Listening to Jenny Lewis' new album The Voyager on repeat :wubu:


----------



## spookytwigg

DaisyBBW said:


> Listening to Jenny Lewis' new album The Voyager on repeat :wubu:



We've got that on our playlist at work. I'm really enjoying it.

(Currently listening to hit or miss by the damned)


----------



## x0emnem0x

Britt Nicole - All This Time


----------



## spookytwigg

love turns to hate by The 80s matchbox B-line disaster


----------



## rellis10

George Ezra - Stand By Your Gun

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPNAQvmzUbY[/ame]


----------



## BigCutieMargot

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS-af9Q-zvQ[/ame]
riders on the storm - the perfect song for a breezy afternoon, i think!


----------



## spookytwigg

Enjoy the silence by depeche mode

Still one of my favourite songs ever.


----------



## DaisyBBW

Maggie May by Rod Stewart


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Body Love (Part 1 & 2) by Mary Lambert


----------



## Victoria08

Did you hear the rain? - George Ezra
Iron sky - Paolo Nutini


----------



## 362436

This Weird Al channel has been making me happy for a few hours: http://pluto.tv/#!&channel=WeirdAlYankovic


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tove Lo - Stay High


----------



## spookytwigg

362436 said:


> This Weird Al channel has been making me happy for a few hours: http://pluto.tv/#!&channel=WeirdAlYankovic


Yay for weird al! I'm loving his most recent tracks.

(Trust by Bitter Ruin)


----------



## MattB

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZjjsrn9FY4[/ame]


----------



## Saisha

The Wheels On The Bus Go Round & Round (my dryer actually but couldn't resist adding it here)


----------



## spookytwigg

exterminating angel by the creatures


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Untouchable by Girls Aloud


----------



## spookytwigg

A strange day by the Cure


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Jessica by Regina Spektor


----------



## spookytwigg

Something blue by Siouxsie & the banshees


----------



## Oona

Dream Lover - The Misfits


----------



## big_lad27

Tech N9ne - Make Waves


----------



## spookytwigg

Oona said:


> Dream Lover - The Misfits


I love that cover, the whole project 1950 stuff was pretty cool.


Big noise transmission by Gary Numan


----------



## Fattitude1

Motown compilation on Spotify


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Rocket by Def Leppard


----------



## Adamantoise

The Eschatologist by Achren.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Love, you're a whore by Regina Spektor


----------



## MattB

Veneratio Diaboli (I Am Sin) by Belphegor


----------



## spookytwigg

Delilah by the Dresden dolls.


----------



## Tracyarts

Cry in the Wind, by Clan of Xymox


----------



## Deacone

Valis Ablaze - Mountain in Glass


----------



## spookytwigg

Something for the pain by Zeromancer


----------



## littlefairywren

Help Me Lose My Mind - Disclosure ft. London Grammar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBW9VEE29W4[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

Leaving tonight by the Birthday massacre


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Arms of My Baby by Joss Stone


----------



## MattB

In Defiance Of Existence by Old Man's Child


----------



## spookytwigg

A brand new me by Bitter ruin


----------



## Deacone

Rise by Skillet


----------



## spookytwigg

The Perfect drug by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Break Free by Ariana Grande ft. Zedd


----------



## spookytwigg

Die in the summer time by the Manic street preachers


----------



## Deacone

Gang of Rhythm by Walk Off The Earth.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Forget Me by Mary Lambert


----------



## one2one

Red Light by Jonny Lang


----------



## Deacone

Master of Tides by Lindsey Stirling


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Anaconda by Nicki Minaji


----------



## Highsteppa

Endtroducing by DJ Shadow


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Highsteppa said:


> Endtroducing by DJ Shadow



May I ask what music genre DJ Shadow makes?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cry Myself To Sleep by Joss Stone


----------



## WibbyDoo

littlefairywren said:


> Help Me Lose My Mind - Disclosure ft. London Grammar
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBW9VEE29W4



Oh man, when that bass kicked in! I love exploring new music .

Here's what I've been listening to a fair bit of, as of recent:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeXjcbO-c1c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeXjcbO-c1c[/ame]


----------



## Tracyarts

Led Zeppelin - "Over the Hills and Far Away"


----------



## Victoria08

Real - Years & Years


----------



## spookytwigg

Down by The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Deacone

Last of the Wilds by Nightwish


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cutting the Breeze by Joss Stone


----------



## spookytwigg

Inertia creeps by Massive Attack


----------



## Iannathedriveress

When You Sleep by Mary Lambert


----------



## Deacone

I remember - Deadmau5


----------



## spookytwigg

The last day on earth by Marilyn Manson


----------



## Iannathedriveress

A Sorta Fairytale by Tori Amos


----------



## Tracyarts

"A Moment's Shifting" - Anything Box


----------



## spookytwigg

Everything counts by Depeche Mode


----------



## Deacone

Luigi's Ballad by Starbomb


----------



## spookytwigg

Faith by the Cure


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

spookytwigg said:


> Inertia creeps by Massive Attack




I truly tried to give some Massive Attack rep- dang it
The Cure and Depeche Mode are always repworthy, too. 


Luscious Jackson- LadyFingers
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX5qtSzcZ0A[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I truly tried to give some Massive Attack rep- dang it
> The Cure and Depeche Mode are always repworthy, too.



It's ok, even without the points I will be happy in the knowledge :-D

Yes by the Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Fame by David Bowie


----------



## spookytwigg

Straight to you by Nick Cave & the bad seeds


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Rebel Rebel by David Bowie


----------



## Victoria08

Beggin for thread - Banks


----------



## Deacone

Warrior Dance by The Prodigy


----------



## rellis10

A loop of VNV Nation songs. At the moment, The Great Divide.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Jump They Say by David Bowie


----------



## MattB

SNFU- Cannibal Café

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6by9FiIm5k[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

rellis10 said:


> A loop of VNV Nation songs. At the moment, The Great Divide.



You... I like you. 

Dragula by Rob Zombie


----------



## Tracyarts

Every Single Day (remix) - Anything Box


----------



## spookytwigg

Nobodys baby now by Nick Cave & the bad seeds


----------



## Deacone

Living Dead Girl by Rob Zombie


----------



## rellis10

spookytwigg said:


> Nobodys baby now by Nick Cave & the bad seeds



You... I like too. Love Nick Cave 

And right now, David Kitt - Alone Like That

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEtuLfhRHnw[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

Halo by Gary Numan


----------



## Deacone

Radioactive by Pentatonix feat. Lindsey Stirling


----------



## Tracyarts

Xymox - "Imagination". But I have the whole "Twist of Shadows" CD playing on repeat tonight.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Comptine d'Un Autre Été


----------



## spookytwigg

The friend catcher by the birthday party


----------



## Victoria08

Don't - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Deacone

Daft Punk by Pentatonix


----------



## spookytwigg

Talking Bout a revolution by Tracy Chapman


----------



## Tracyarts

Kashmir -Led Zeppelin


----------



## biggirlsrock

"Don't Look Back" - Antigone Rising


----------



## spookytwigg

Suck by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Deacone

Broken Arrows by Daughtry


----------



## biggirlsrock

Killed By Death. Motorhead


----------



## spookytwigg

Liquid swords by GZA


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Glory & Gore by Lorde


----------



## Deacone

We Are Giants by Lindsey Stirling


----------



## Mishty

Goddamn Lonely Love - The Drive-by Truckers


----------



## x0emnem0x

A lawn mower.


----------



## spookytwigg

Right on Frankenstein by Death from above 1979

New album out today, already one of my favourites this year.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Say Something, the Pentatonix cover. I'd contend it's better than the original, but I'm crazy sometimes.

Though now that I look, I realize I'm not the only one who loves them. Yay! Sorry if it's a repeat!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dYlvdLdK9w[/ame]


----------



## x0emnem0x

Linkin Park | In The End | 20 Second Songs 

http://youtu.be/urzWY6sqVGw


----------



## MattB

Operation Ivy- Bombshell


----------



## spookytwigg

x0emnem0x said:


> Linkin Park | In The End | 20 Second Songs
> 
> http://youtu.be/urzWY6sqVGw



Yeah, I just saw that yesterday, it's really kinda fantastic.

Big noise transmission by Gary Numan


----------



## big_lad27

Just got new Rittz album this morning so been bumping this


----------



## spookytwigg

Get ready for love by Nick Cave & the bad seeds


----------



## MattB

The Clash- Safe European Home


----------



## supersizebbw

Coldplay - Yellow


----------



## spookytwigg

Beloved by VNV Nation


----------



## Victoria08

Retrograde - James Blake

So I'm generally kind of 'meh' when it comes to James Blake, but I have to admit that there's just something about this song that I love.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Songs of Innocence by U2


----------



## spookytwigg

Sanctuary radio (and online goth/industial and alternative station)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jars of Clay- Flood
http://youtu.be/EfAhpX_wIBk


----------



## spookytwigg

Bye bye borderline by Zeromancer


----------



## flyingsolo101

Live from Planet Serpo by Sean Cullen.


----------



## Ohio Lady

the air conditioner running..


----------



## Victoria08

Two weeks - FKA twigs. A friend recommended this artist. Not too impressed overall, though I don't mind this particular song.

Blame - Calvin Harris + John Newman. Makes me want to dance around my bedroom like a fool.


----------



## spookytwigg

Mayakovsky by the Manic Street Preachers.


----------



## Deacone

Swag by Lindsey Stirling 

(not chavvy as the name suggests) lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

Marie Mena - Sorry

"I just poured my heart out, there's bits of it on the floor, and I take what's left of it and rinse it under cold water, and call him up for more... and I say 'baby, yes I feel stupid to call you but I'm lonely, and I dont' think you meant it when you said you couldn't love me, and I thought maybe if I kissed the way you do, you'd feel it, too.'"

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZDF3IjcxpM[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Androgyny by Garbage


----------



## spookytwigg

Colours by the Sisterhood


----------



## Deacone

Island in the Sun by Weezer


----------



## spookytwigg

Our apologies by mushroomhead


----------



## Iannathedriveress

True Trans Soul Rebel by Against Me!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Heart Shaped Glasses by Marilyn Manson

http://youtu.be/X-xsjMjUclg


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm Not the Only One by Sam Smith


----------



## Yakatori

Victoria08 said:


> _Iron sky_ - *Paolo Nutini*


^I just felt like I needed to repost this with a link.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELKbtFljucQ[/ame]
Listening to Ma*R*y Lambe*R*t, it lead me here:

_I Don't Care About my Hair_ -*Wishbeard*
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxKSMDy_oHc[/ame]

_Won't Let You Down_ - *Hilltop Hoods*
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6G2fzPTwOA[/ame]
^Does anyone think the girl in this video sort of looks like someone on here?


----------



## spookytwigg

Delta Heavy 

I was shared this by a friend and the songs not anything that special but the video is really good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Booty by Jennifer Lopez ft. Iggy Azelea


----------



## spookytwigg

Silly kids games by the damned


----------



## Deacone

30 Years to Life by Slash 

His new album is hot damn


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Carz by Sir Mix a Lot


----------



## Deacone

Only Time by Enya


----------



## spookytwigg

Girlfriend in a coma by the Smiths (one of my all time favourite smiths songs).


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Love Song to the Earth by Natash Bedingfield


----------



## rellis10

Nothing... because the sound on my phone has gone seriously squiffy. Goddamnit technology!


----------



## rellis10

Fixed... so now I'm listening to Metric - Help I'm Alive


----------



## spookytwigg

Headhunter by Front 242


----------



## flyingsolo101

Raised By Cable by Baron Vaughn


----------



## Adamantoise

Main theme from 'Chopping Mall' by Chuck Cirino, because it's getting closer to October.


----------



## big_lad27

Vinnie Paz - Wolves Amongst the Sheep


----------



## spookytwigg

Nick the stripper by the birthday party


----------



## Deacone

Secrets by OneRepublic


----------



## spookytwigg

I'm on crack by the left rights


----------



## Deacone

Automatic Overdrive by Slash


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Posse on Broadway by Sir Mix A Lot


----------



## Deacone

May it be by Enya


----------



## spookytwigg

Cactus by David Bowie


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My Hooptie by Sir Mix A Lot


----------



## Adamantoise

'Flashback' from the soundtrack to 'Anthropophagous' aka 'The Grim Reaper'. Music written by Pierluigi Giombini.


----------



## Victoria08

Break the Cycle - You+Me (Pink and Dallas Green??)

Banquet - Bloc Party


----------



## MattB

Wintersun- Battle Against Time

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izE0DwdZ-0Y[/ame]

It was an unseasonably warm day here, but while the sun was bearing down you could hear the leaves falling from the trees. The cold is coming, and I hate it.


----------



## supersizebbw

Nico & Vinz - Am I Wrong

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg1sT4ILG0w[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

Nowhere fast by the smiths


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Yellow Flicker Beat by Lorde


----------



## spookytwigg

Telling lies by David Bowie


----------



## supersizebbw

Pink - Try


----------



## spookytwigg

I want more by can


----------



## Twilley

lots of NMH lately, just because I finally picked up a physical copy of Aeroplane Over The Sea


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Finally Frontier by Thomas Bergerson


----------



## spookytwigg

Twilley said:


> lots of NMH lately, just because I finally picked up a physical copy of Aeroplane Over The Sea



Always good to have a reason to listen to that album. 

Sing by the Dresden Dolls


----------



## Deacone

Sick of it by Skillet


----------



## spookytwigg

Black no.1 by Type O Negative


----------



## Adamantoise

Endless Pain by Kreator. It's my first time listening to it.


----------



## spookytwigg

Feed the wolf by the red paintings


----------



## TwilightStarr

Lovesong - Adele


----------



## MattB

Old Man's Child- Black Seeds On Virgin Soil


----------



## moore2me

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdEvL6jxUYA[/ame]

The Bartender Song by Rehab (I'm Sittin' In A Bar)


----------



## spookytwigg

New dress by Depeche Mode 

I kinda want to make an updated version of this song.


----------



## Deacone

Make it so by Yellowcard


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Blame by Calvin Harris ft. John Newman


----------



## Saisha

A few songs from the Blues Brothers


----------



## spookytwigg

Sick of this and that by the damned


----------



## moore2me

One of the hottest bands of my adolescence was *Paul Revere and the Raiders.* They were a typical British "sound" band, but put out some records my friends and I were crazy about. I would like to say GoodBye To *Their Leader - Paul Lindsay*. You guys were boss.

In case some of you younger DIMMERS don't remember these "old guys" or if any of you older DIMMERS want a trip down memory lane, here's a few tunes. (Sorry about hogging up so much thread space - please excuse crazy old lady.)

*Paul Revere and the Raiders (My Favorite Tune) Cherokee Nation*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ojRQ15My7s&list=RD7NReNnxaL_0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ojRQ15My7s&list=RD7NReNnxaL_0[/ame]
*Him Or Me? (This song shows their stage act and great costumes.)*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBVDBuz4rZw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBVDBuz4rZw[/ame]

Louie. Louie
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiDbB-Ur8c&list=RD7NReNnxaL_0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiDbB-Ur8c&list=RD7NReNnxaL_0[/ame]
Good Thing
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjGb-ZYQGPA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjGb-ZYQGPA[/ame]
Just Like Me
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqNMzJlhrpM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqNMzJlhrpM[/ame]
Medley of Songs (Band Older) Interviewed by Dick Clark
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ8RdgHqk8U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ8RdgHqk8U[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Come To My Window by Melissa Etheridge


----------



## Adamantoise

Main Theme of 'Cape Fear' (1962) by Bernard Herrman. I need to see this film already!


----------



## littlefairywren

Jubel by Klingande 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6vSf0cA9qY[/ame]


----------



## supersizebbw

The Script - Superheroes

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIm1GgfRz6M[/ame]


----------



## MattB

UK Subs- War Of The Roses


----------



## spookytwigg

Jackie Collins existential question time - the Manic Street Preachers


----------



## x0emnem0x

I know this is mainly for music, but I like to post what I'm actually listening to, as well. 

Not by choice, Dancing With The Stars music and commentary... and lots of cheering. Because my mother can't listen to the TV in the other room at a normal volume.


----------



## flyingsolo101

Is this strictly for music? Because if so, I have been posting on the wrong thread, with my podcasts and stand-up comedy.


----------



## spookytwigg

I think some ambiguity is allowed, mainly music but I'm certainly never bothered by hearing what people are hearing around them.

My World by Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Tracyarts

Oh L'Amour - by Erasure


----------



## Deacone

Kickstarts by Example


----------



## spookytwigg

Buddha of Suburbia by David Bowie (I'm having a very Bowie month)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ATB- Let You Go


Speaking of David Bowie- he's where one of my sig lines came from. 
Cat People


----------



## Tracyarts

Every Single Day (remix) - by Anything Box


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Invinsible Girl by Minnie Driver


----------



## x0emnem0x

Chuck Wicks - Us Again


----------



## Adamantoise

Main theme of 'Brainscan' sci-fi/horror film, composed by George S.Clinton.


----------



## spookytwigg

The things you said by Depeche Mode


----------



## MattB

Papyrus by Nile


----------



## spookytwigg

Scarecrow by Siouxsie and the banshees.


----------



## flyingsolo101

I've been listening to a lot of Saigon Kick recently, off of The Lizard album.


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- High Time


----------



## spookytwigg

The headmaster ritual by the smiths


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Heart On My Sleeve by Mary Lambert


----------



## spookytwigg

O fortuna (I'm listening to a "scary classics" compilation)


----------



## Victoria08

Take me to church - Hozier


----------



## spookytwigg

Methadone pretty by the Manic Street Preachers


----------



## supersizebbw

Ed Sheeran - Lego House


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Motley Crue- Live Wire


----------



## Adamantoise

Mutha Fukkkka - DJ Hype feat. MC Fats


----------



## spookytwigg

Who's gonna ride your wild horses by Thoushaltnot (U2 cover)


----------



## flyingsolo101

Hesitant Alien - Gerard Way. I was never a big My Chemical Romance fan, but this album sounds pretty great.


----------



## Adamantoise

A Skeletal Domain - Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Waste by Staind


----------



## CastingPearls

This, in the tree just outside my bedroom window: 

http://fsc.fernbank.edu/Birding/bird_sounds/eastern_screech.mp3


----------



## Victoria08

Where do we go from here - The Temper Trap


----------



## spookytwigg

Exit music (for a film) - Amanda Palmer (Radiohead cover)


----------



## Adamantoise

Direct Drive by Aux 88.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Heavy - How You Like Me Now?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVzvRsl4rEM[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Undo It by Carrie Underwood


----------



## spookytwigg

Sanctum sanctorum by the damned


----------



## Yakatori

But maybe not as strong as the remix:

*alt-J(*&#9650 - _Breezeblocks (Endles Remix)_
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC5WuW5cNIQ[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

Terrible lie by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## shadowedmorning

High Road - Mastodon


----------



## spookytwigg

Absinthe makes the heart grow fonder by Jason Webley


----------



## MattB

shadowedmorning said:


> High Road - Mastodon



Watching this video right now...!


----------



## Deacone

The Devil in I - Slipknot


----------



## shadowedmorning

MattB said:


> Watching this video right now...!



I love the video; the old man is the best!

And currently, Bat Country - Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## spookytwigg

Finland red, Egypt white by the Sisterhood


----------



## Ohio Lady

Lean on me! I think of my son and his 8th grade graduation. Kinda reliving the good old days.


----------



## MattB

Dick Dale- Tidal Wave :bow:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYru-wlZ5Fc[/ame]


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

The Taalbi Brothers doing "Freestyle". This was first featured in the Season 4 finale of Breaking Bad (episode "Face Off"). It was the background music as Walt and Jesse destroyed Gustavo Fring's meth lab.

Oh yeah, spoilers on that. Still kick-ass flamenco rock.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nTGSfbP-N8[/ame]​


----------



## shadowedmorning

This is made way, way better by the fact that in your avatar gif, Dr. Horrible appears to be dancing in time with the music.


----------



## spookytwigg

Legion by VNV Nation (Dr horrible dances well with nearly all things)


----------



## shadowedmorning

Last 5 songs on my Pandora:

Settle Down - No Doubt
Don't Tell 'Em - Jeremih
Girls Chase Boys - Ingrid Michaelson
Afterlife - Avenged Sevenfold
You Don't Have to Go - Rachel Platten

Yeah, it's all over the place, that's why I love it. lol


----------



## GhostEater

Anaconda by Nicki Minaj

Involuntarily. It's stuck in my head. Some dumb chiiiiiick keeps interrupting a remix of Sir-Mix-A-Lot's Baby Got Back.


----------



## spookytwigg

Submission by the sex pistols


----------



## Deacone

Now We Die by Machine Head


----------



## TwilightStarr

Reflections - Atmosphere


"It's like damn baby
You know you can't save me
But you should still tell your people that your leaving with the band
Maybe you can show me your hustle
Neither one of us would be so lonely
If only you would come over here and hold me
I caught you trying to hide your smile behind your glass
But all of your secrets become a swing set when you laugh
And all of your regrets that you're carrying a burying
Don't mean a damn thing if there's nobody to share them with

Look at your face
When all I could see was myself looking back at me
Reflection
And all I could do was think about sleeping next to you"


----------



## MattB

The Kinks- Wicked Annabella


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blu Cantrell- Hit 'Em Up Style


----------



## spookytwigg

The path by zoe keating


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Max Graham ft Jessica Jacobs - I Know You're Gone

This song can still make me sad


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Drinking With the Jocks by Against Me!


----------



## MattB

Deafheaven- The Pecan Tree


----------



## spookytwigg

Sing by the Dresden Dolls (one of my all time faves)


----------



## Adamantoise

Square Off by Mask.


----------



## shadowedmorning

This: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEI1_oGPQr0[/ame]

A friend of mine sent me there one night when I was asking about what people were listening to, and now it's bookmarked 4 lyfe.


----------



## littlefairywren

Cool Kids by Echosmith 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSCzDykng4g[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

Optimist by zoe keating


----------



## Pixelpops

Blame It On Me - George Ezra


----------



## TwilightStarr

Round In Love - Dwight & Nicole


----------



## spookytwigg

Buffy theme by nerf herder


----------



## shadowedmorning

Come With Me Now - KONGOS


----------



## moore2me

MattB said:


> Dick Dale- Tidal Wave :bow:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYru-wlZ5Fc


 

Matt, I really loved Tidal Wave!!!!!

Found another Dick Dale that's awesome "Ghost Riders in the Sky"
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIvfVyyqTDI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIvfVyyqTDI[/ame]

Thanks for the post. M2M


----------



## spookytwigg

Heathen by David Bowie


----------



## Deacone

Animals by Maroon 5


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Automatic Man by Michael Sembello


----------



## spookytwigg

Cracked by Bitter ruin


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Automatic Man by Michael Sembello




Isn't that the "Maniac" guy?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Isn't that the "Maniac" guy?



Yes, that video is gold
http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/vi...t-wonderland/45371-maniac-by-michael-sembello


----------



## Jon Blaze

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiZEoemWobk[/ame]

Planted the seed for my interest in World Music fifteen years ago. Thanks Encarta.


----------



## MattB

The Raveonettes- Expelled From Love


----------



## spookytwigg

Asleep by the Smiths


----------



## shadowedmorning

This song has been stuck in my song for a week because I heard it randomly one night.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04JylELryEs[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Carousel by Kate Voegele


----------



## spookytwigg

Girl anachronism by the Dresden Dolls


----------



## MattB

Man, or Astroman?- U-Uranus

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32Jwera-5Ws[/ame]


----------



## TwilightStarr

Stripes - Brandy Clark


----------



## MattB

Smashing Pumpkins*- 1979

*Another band I never liked when everyone else did. Still don't really, but I do love the album this came off of.


----------



## spookytwigg

One hundred years by the Cure


----------



## MattB

Cradle of Filth- The Death Of Love


----------



## spookytwigg

We belong in the sea by the red paintings


----------



## Pixelpops

Better Call Saul - Junior Brown 

Been in my head every morning when I wake up for the last week I swear..

http://youtu.be/-g1IGSM3Hgs


----------



## Adamantoise

Edible Autopsy - Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## spookytwigg

Their law by the prodigy


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beepers by Sir Mix a Lot


----------



## spookytwigg

Dark angel by VNV Nation


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Endless River by Pink Floyd


----------



## spookytwigg

Diggers by Bitter Ruin


----------



## Victoria08

Time - Jungle


----------



## Pixelpops

Christmas in Hollis - Run DMC

Damn Christmas adverts!


----------



## Happenstance

The Fountain of Salmacis - Genesis


----------



## spookytwigg

Two headed boy by neutral milk hotel


----------



## Pixelpops

Son of Sam - Elliott Smith


----------



## spookytwigg

Psychosis Safari by the eighties matchbox b-line disaster


----------



## MattB

Ravel: Bolero- Finale


----------



## MattB

Somehow a discussion on Bolero shifted into a discussion on Animal House, so...

The Kingsmen- Louie Louie


----------



## shadowedmorning

Muse - Supermassive Black Hole


----------



## spookytwigg

Stories by Therapy?


----------



## Happenstance

Lots of Deerhoof. Especially the song Black Pitch.


----------



## spookytwigg

Survivalism by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## littlefairywren

Girls by The 1975

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkubQCI4Fxo[/ame]


----------



## TwilightStarr

Married - Emily Kinney(aka Beth from Walking Dead )


----------



## Yakatori

of his hair evoking the texture of some sort a ramen noodle:

_Deep Sea Diver_ - *Darwin Deez* (on Pure FM)​
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnlbKIuzyQg[/ame]


----------



## x0emnem0x

Matthew Perryman Jones - Only You

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm4QUxMZYQw[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

Placebo effect by Siouxsie and the banshees


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

[URL="http://youtu.be/imYJpr09IgQ"]George Benson- Give Me The Night[/URL]


----------



## MattB

Guess Who- No Time

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUzLpDQyVNo[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

God bless the models by Zeromancer


----------



## Deacone

Mein Teil by Rammstein


----------



## spookytwigg

Machine gun etiquette by the damned


----------



## Adamantoise

Fly Shrine by Deeds Of Flesh.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Elegance by Our Lady J


----------



## Sushi

We Need a Little Christmas - Lucille Ball in Mame

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8eCAhAo12o[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

Archives of pain by the Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Sushi

Easy to Be Hard - Three Dog Night

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeXcaRYNlSQ&app=desktop[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

Give by Seigmen.


----------



## Sushi

Titanium - David Guetta ft. Sia

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRfuAukYTKg[/ame]


----------



## Deacone

Warriors by Imagine Dragons


----------



## spookytwigg

Devils be damned by Mushroomhead


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ain't No Sunshine by The Lighthouse Family


----------



## Deacone

Hail To The King by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Sushi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ain't No Sunshine by The Lighthouse Family



Nice version!


----------



## Adamantoise

Mainly a mixture of relaxing sounds and music, I've been ill.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Rock or Bust by AC/DC


----------



## TwilightStarr

I Will Be Heard - Hatebreed


----------



## MattB

Gorguts- Le Toit Du Monde


----------



## Happenstance

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tidT-z1ezwc]The Force M.D.'s - Love is a House[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

Map of the world by Mariachi El Bronx


----------



## Sushi

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkaKwXddT_I[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

Romantic rights by Death from above 1979 

(super air bass times)


----------



## Adamantoise

Chronolith by Cannabis Corpse.


----------



## spookytwigg

Anarchy for sale by the Dead Kennedys

off Bedtime for democracy, their worst album but still 10x better than most punk bands best.


----------



## Sushi

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTm5h5US9Zo[/ame]


----------



## Sushi

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0wbrGlSFHY[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sushi said:


> Nice version!




It should be my fave- but I'm still loyal to the Bill Withers version 

Crosby Stills and Nash always sounds good


----------



## Jon Blaze

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er8ZFyRKgmI[/ame] 
Stuck in my head.


----------



## Deacone

After watching far too many Fatboss Youtube videos on how to down WoW bosses, I've resorted to listening to -

Solace Album Mix by Monstercat


----------



## wrenchboy

Was listening to Pantera earlier now NIN Downward Spiral


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Movies by Alien Ant Farm


----------



## MattB

Good night Wimpy, thanks for the tunes...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWkm6Hf5UT8[/ame]


----------



## TwilightStarr

Chillin' It - Cole Swindell


----------



## x0emnem0x

*Lo-Fang - Confusing Happiness*

want this, a confusing happiness,
never knowing what comes next.
I want this, all the agony and bliss,
from confusing happiness.
If I could dream you in meticulous detail,
Would you ever come alive?


----------



## spookytwigg

The intense humming of evil by the Manic Street Preachers (incorporation for the first of the two holy bible gigs I'm going to tomorrow)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Wasted by Carrie Underwood


----------



## Tracyarts

Good King Wenceslas - Loreena McKennitt


----------



## spookytwigg

Eternal by Mariachi El Bronx


----------



## Weirdo890

The Rutles - [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OgCVJ_cjZg&index=23&list=FL8BsraZM4O3p_YisZihlFhw"]Back In '64[/ame].


----------



## MattB

Misfits- Earth A.D.


----------



## Tracyarts

"No Sugar Tonight" - The Guess Who


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tracyarts said:


> "No Sugar Tonight" - The Guess Who






One of the best songs ever!


----------



## spookytwigg

Looking glass by the birthday massacre


----------



## Adamantoise

Sickening Photosynthesis by Cannabis Corpse.


----------



## supersizebbw

King of wishful thinking - Go West

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-z94RCld34[/ame]


----------



## Missamanda

Horizons - Puscifer


----------



## spookytwigg

Chicken man by Evelyn Evelyn


----------



## supersizebbw

Liquideep - Still

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHuVIViH5ps[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Operation Ivy- Bombshell


----------



## spookytwigg

Hello night by zoe keating


----------



## Missamanda

Habits - Tove Lo


----------



## spookytwigg

Tower of strength by the mission


----------



## Deacone

Wrecking Ball by August Burns Red lol


----------



## supersizebbw

Wyclef Jean ft Avicii - Divine Sorrow

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc0pIWMhEsk[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Young Girl by Mina Cupato


----------



## MattB

Big Brother and the Holding Company- Ball and Chain


----------



## supersizebbw

The Pogues - Fairytale of New York


----------



## Iannathedriveress

You Ruin Me by The Veronicas


----------



## spookytwigg

El camino by the black keys


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Outside by Calvin Harris ft. Ellie Goulding


----------



## Shan34

Sick Puppies, You're Going Down


----------



## rellis10

James Bay - Hold Back The River

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqiH0ZSkM9I[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Starchild by Wintersun


----------



## MattB

Ramones- Suzy Is A Headbanger


----------



## MattB

Oh, I can keep going...

The Clash- English Civil War


----------



## Deacone

Faster by Within Temptation


----------



## MattB

Cheap Trick- Dream Police

Reminds me of hanging out at the mall with Damone while he scalped concert tickets. At least I think that was me...


----------



## spookytwigg

Valentines day by Marilyn Manson


----------



## Rojodi

Feels Like the First Time - Foreigner


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hope by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## supersizebbw

Duke Dumont - I got you


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm With You by 12 Stones


----------



## supersizebbw

Ed Sheeran - Thinking out loud


----------



## spookytwigg

Lamb of God by Marilyn Manson


----------



## MattB

Alcest- Ecailles de Lune Pt. 1


----------



## Victoria08

Lost You - Zeds dead


----------



## Adamantoise

Me, Myself and I - De La Soul


----------



## Victoria08

Take Shelter - Years & Years


----------



## Gspoon

I had put together 2 different "Dream Concert" playlists on my iTunes that I had played earlier for my friend to listen to:

DC1:

Between the Buried and Me
Mastodon
Devin Townsend (Band, Project)
Wintersun

DC2:

Kylesa
Ghost
High on Fire
Torche.

Twas awesome, would pay great money to see these bands.


----------



## Yakatori

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arTBU5cuBk8[/ame]
_The Front Bottoms_ (self titled) - *The Front Bottoms*​
Just, of course, not while operating any kind of machinery...


----------



## maikastar

Gspoon said:


> I had put together 2 different "Dream Concert" playlists on my iTunes that I had played earlier for my friend to listen to:
> 
> DC1:
> 
> Between the Buried and Me
> Mastodon
> Devin Townsend (Band, Project)
> Wintersun
> 
> DC2:
> 
> Kylesa
> Ghost
> High on Fire
> Torche.
> 
> Twas awesome, would pay great money to see these bands.



I saw Mastodon in Sydney this time last year...and they were brilliant.

As for what I'm listening to right now:

Nick the Stripper - The Birthday Party


----------



## Adamantoise

Vertigo by Alan Braxe.


----------



## Gspoon

maikastar said:


> I saw Mastodon in Sydney this time last year...and they were brilliant.
> 
> As for what I'm listening to right now:
> 
> Nick the Stripper - The Birthday Party




I saw them around may of last year. It was amazing. Was really sick but I still got into the pit. Was really fun.


----------



## Rojodi

Jefferson Starship - Miracles


----------



## spookytwigg

Born under punches by Talking heads


----------



## MattB

70's radio on the AppleTV in the other room. I think it's a Gilbert O'Sullivan song...?

Knowing who that is has made me sad.


----------



## spookytwigg

Mad world by the Red paintings


----------



## TwilightStarr

Take Me To Church - Hozier


----------



## Adamantoise

From Skin to Liquid by Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## MattB

Unfinished music with no finish line in sight...


----------



## supersizebbw

Fast Car - Tracy Chapman


----------



## spookytwigg

Cold by the Cure.


----------



## MattB

Jefferson Airplane- Today


----------



## Tracyarts

Clan of Xymox - Muscoviet Musquito


----------



## spookytwigg

Uma Thurman by Fall out boy


----------



## Adamantoise

Devoured By Ghouls by Regurgitate.


----------



## spookytwigg

Walla walla by the Offspring 

(forgot how much I loved this album)


----------



## MattB

Eagles- Life In The Fast Lane


----------



## spookytwigg

Pictures of you by the Cure


----------



## x0emnem0x

The Civil Wars - To Whom It May Concern


----------



## spookytwigg

Lamp halo by Zeromancer


----------



## gangstadawg

open the door by troubled mindz FT hopsin

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4uDmxQwBow[/ame]

and after that ILL MIND OF HOPSIN 5 by hopsin

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRVOOwFNp5U[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Where Does The Good Go by Tegan and Sara


----------



## Funky Flapjack

Axis: Bold as Love - Jimi Hendrix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mermaid8

Stay with me by Sam Smith

The lyrics speak to me....I'm feeling the loneliness in his words.


----------



## MattB

Dead Kennedys- Religious Vomit


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Alligator by Tegan and Sara


----------



## TwilightStarr

Happy As Hell - Jana Kramer


----------



## Deacone

Chase Holfelder - Every Breath You Take.

Stumbled across this beauty. I would be surprised if this wouldn't be used in a movie at one point in his career.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PLNsymQi3Y[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

An 8bit version of The Bends by Radiohead


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm Not Your Hero by Tegan and Sara


----------



## Tracyarts

Rush - "Circumstances".


----------



## mermaid8

Blank space - Taylor swift

I totally relate.


----------



## spookytwigg

Silly kids games by the Damned


----------



## MattB

Eagles- One Of These Nights


----------



## spookytwigg

Thirty whacks by the Dresden Dolls


----------



## x0emnem0x

[Future Bass] - Sushi Killer & Kevin Villecco - Anime Bae [Monstercat Release]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHHjfYxLyuA[/ame]


----------



## Victoria08

Just a Man - Alex Clare


----------



## Yakatori

I'm kind of into these guys, right now. I dunno, I feel like they almost have a Metric-like quality. They're Dutch, I think.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pVFWQkJ9HU[/ame]
_Islands_ - *InterGalactic Lovers *​


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwlCgXI-lZU[/ame]
_No Regrets_ - *InterGalactic Lovers *​


----------



## mikey007

the Waterboys - 'whole of the moon'


----------



## spookytwigg

Need you tonight by INXS


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Today Was A Good Day by Ice Cube 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RySHMuLN4Jg[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

Geraldine by Glasvegas


----------



## Victoria08

Busy Earnin' - Jungle


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Feel It In My Bones by Tiesto ft. Tegan and Sara


----------



## Adamantoise

I think the last tune I listened to was '174 Trek' by DJ Zinc, but I've also been listening to Cannabis Corpse a LOT recently.


----------



## Tracyarts

Rush - "Subdivisions"


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tuesday by I LOVE MAKONNEN ft. Drake


----------



## MattB

Apparently it's a Talking Heads night, but why?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWtCittJyr0[/ame]


----------



## spookytwigg

Serial killers don't kill their boyfriend by front 242


----------



## mermaid8

Thinking out loud by Ed Sheeran

Maybe possibly someday I might have a love like the described in this song.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Nasty by The Prodigy


----------



## spookytwigg

Come to daddy by aphex twin


----------



## Adamantoise

spookytwigg said:


> Come to daddy by aphex twin



Damn, I haven't heard that for a while! 

Waltz No.2 by Dmitri Shostakovich.


----------



## MattB

Bauhaus- The Three Shadows Pt. 2


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Show Me by Kid Ink ft. Chris Brown


----------



## Victoria08

Fifty Shades of Grey soundtrack...hahaha


----------



## Deacone

Apocalyptic by Halestorm


----------



## MattB

That Which Erodes The Most Tender Of Things by The Black Dahlia Murder...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Save Me by K.D. Lang


----------



## TwilightStarr

Cold Shoulder - Adele


----------



## MattB

The Doors- Blue Sunday


----------



## supersizebbw

John Mayer - Who You Love ft Katy Perry
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSRCpertZn8[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Call it Off by Tegan and Sara


----------



## TwilightStarr

Counting Stars - OneRepublic


----------



## spookytwigg

Optimist by zoe keating


----------



## MattB

The Pogues- Fiesta


----------



## Adamantoise

In the Eyes of God by Deicide.


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- Attics Of My Life


----------



## Iannathedriveress

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj_BwSUusbs[/ame] You Remind Me Of Something by R. Kelly


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Like O, Like H by Tegan and Sara


----------



## MattB

Screeching Weasel- Dingbat


----------



## Adamantoise

GWAR - Meat Sandwich .


----------



## TwilightStarr

Anniversary of an Uninteresting Event - Deftones


----------



## wrestlingguy

Love me some Carlos Vamos.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwm-vxGgFf4[/ame]


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Yeah Yeah Yeah's - Fever to Tel

can't get enough of this album!


----------



## MattB

Classical music radio.

I don't know the piece that's playing right now, but it's piano based and sounds like it would be a soundtrack to a silent film about the benefits of Marxism.


----------



## MattB

The Fratellis- My Friend John


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Barbarian by The Darkness 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR35pRz7JQ8[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Money Honey by Lady Gaga


----------



## user 57017

Just discovered Glass Animals today and fell head over heels. This song has been on repeat (as well as Toes). The video is... very interesting, but if you wait until the end it has a lovely plus sized red head (woot!) surprise. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIA1XQnAv5s[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori

I kind of like the concept behind this group's name:

_The D_ - *Jawbreaker Reunion*​


----------



## Deacone

Sugar by Maroon 5


----------



## Adamantoise

More Bounce to the Ounce - Zapp & Roger.


----------



## mermaid8

Photograph - Ed Sheeran

Love really does hurt.


----------



## Oona

Rose - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Iannathedriveress

She Knows by Neyo ft. Juicy J


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Thank You by Alanis Morrissette


----------



## MattB

Motorhead- Killed By Death

Anything to drown out the play by play of the hockey game...and the commercials.


----------



## Deacone

If it means a lot to you by A Day To Remember


----------



## Iannathedriveress

7/11 by Beyonce


----------



## MattB

I have music playing, but the sound of ice falling off my roof is infinitely more interesting. 

:bow:


----------



## MattB

The (ahem, older...) Canucks will dig this one on account of it's been on the radio for over 40 years straight. Thanks CanCon!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRvY-I9pNpI[/ame]


----------



## Jon Blaze

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow-B_R9urM0[/ame]


----------



## MattB

I'm listening to Witchy Woman again, and I don't care. It's a cool tune. 

I've been turning to the Eagles to cleanse the ears/palate after long nights in the studio.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Style by Taylor Swift


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr6H1a7YUac[/ame]


----------



## mermaid8

Turning tables - Adele


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Express Yourself by N.W.A


----------



## svenmad2164

Ten Avenue Freezeout


----------



## TwilightStarr

Listening to my friends in Boombox Poets, they put out a new video 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b9XlEHpOj8&t=197"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b9XlEHpOj8&t=197[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Mayhem- I Am Thy Labyrinth


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX3ll_cCkqg[/ame]


----------



## southerngyrl

I currently have this weird obsession with the Emily Wells' song "Mama Gonna Give You Love." I heard it on a commercial for the Bates Motel series. Even though I don't watch that show, I do love the song!


----------



## LeoGibson

Buena Vista Social Club.

For some reason, I've been listening to Cuban music all day long.


----------



## Tracyarts

ABC - "Be Near Me"


----------



## MattB

Immortal- A Sign For The Norse Hordes To Ride

Quite the way to start the work week...


----------



## Highsteppa

Today's playlist:

Martinez Brothers - Mixmag Cover CD
Action Bronson - Mr. Wonderful
RL Grime - Mixmag Cover CD
Pharoahe Monch - PTSD


----------



## Adamantoise

Slave To The Cross - Deicide.


----------



## MattB

The Kinks- Big Sky

"One day, we'll be free..."


----------



## Highsteppa

Today's soundtrack

It's All Gone Pete Tong - 2015 Miami - mixed by Pete Tong and Gorgon City 2cd
The Prodigy - The Day Is My Enemy
Run The Jewels - Run The Jewels 2


----------



## MattB

Bauhaus- Bela Lugosi's Dead


----------



## Tracyarts

Godsmack - Cryin' Like a Bitch


----------



## MattB

Eagles- Wasted Time

Freaking Don Henley...what a voice. :bow:


----------



## MattB

Probably one of my all-time faves. Some find it a sad piece, but it makes me happy like few other things do...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN5BFIHXs_I[/ame]


----------



## Highsteppa

Raekwon's Fly International Luxurious Art


----------



## BigCutieLily

*Late Night Alumni - Light Reading
*
It reminds me of Paris. So pretty and calming.


----------



## Rojodi

December, 1983 (Oh What A Night)
Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons


----------



## Adamantoise

A Skull Full of Maggots - Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## supersizebbw

Who you love - john mayer ft katy perry


----------



## southerngyrl

"A Good Man Is Hard To Find" - Big Maybelle


----------



## Adamantoise

Music from the movie 'Prison' by Richard Band.


----------



## MattB

Enslaved- Center


----------



## dharmabean

A friend sent me this song the other day. She said she heard it on the radio, and immediately thought of me. She said it is my song right now. I heard it and cried. I've been almost overplaying it since.

https://youtu.be/4UqfrH74wc0


----------



## MattB

Marduk- Life's Emblem


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Nightcore - "freaks"


----------



## MattB

Argh...so good....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC9sRIsvjXI[/ame]


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Brand new album from The Weepies called "Sirens" came out this week...Amazing! <3


----------



## Yakatori

This new 4-way compilation, named for one its tracks:

*Fruit Bomb* - _Normcore Girlfriend_​


----------



## big_lad27

Just had "Tech N9ne - Special Effects" delivered this morning so I shall be bumping this all day


----------



## FlashHeart

Pigeon john - I'm the bomb


----------



## MattB

Johnny Cash- Redemption


----------



## MattB

Last Man Standing- Satyricon


----------



## Jon Blaze

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKnfIY4sXnA[/ame]


----------



## southerngyrl

"Something In The Water" - Pokey LaFarge


----------



## MattB

The Clash- Lost In The Supermarket


----------



## MattB

Totally worth a back to back post...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ-AXJ3zM0w[/ame]


----------



## southerngyrl

I'd Rather Go Blind - Davina and the Vagabonds


----------



## MattB

Sam Cooke- Chain Gang


----------



## Adamantoise

Main theme of 'The Howling II' - similar to the first theme, except with vocals.


----------



## southerngyrl

Pictures of You - The Cure


----------



## MattB

Self Defense by Void


----------



## Adamantoise

Another horror movie theme, this time from 1981's 'Nightmare in a Damaged Brain' aka simply 'Nightmare'. The distributor of the film was sentenced to 18 months prison for refusing to edit a single second's worth of footage from the movie during the 'Video Nasty' scare of the 80's.


----------



## Adamantoise

Edge Of Seventeen by Stevie Nicks.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Helping myself doze off.

https://youtu.be/YKeVnu-WQ64


----------



## Adamantoise

ESP by Aeons Confer.


----------



## Deacone

All of Muse's new album! It's good!


----------



## Adamantoise

Cyanide Assassin - Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## Beta31

The Animals


----------



## Rojodi

A new Pandora Channel "Summer Hits of the 80s"


----------



## MattB

Metallica- Fight Fire With Fire


----------



## southerngyrl

Tesla's album _Simplicity_


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Fathers' Day music. I sent this list to my sons, who are also the fathers of many. Then I switched to J.S. Bach, the (or a) Father of Music and also the father of many. When he wasn't composing on his organ, he was procreating with his other organ.

Calm Radio - Bach
Now Playing





J.S. Bach: Toccata in D Minor, BWV 913
Menno van Delft
J.S. Bach Complete Edition, Disk 40: Toccatas

Recent Tracks




J.S. Bach: Chorale. Wir glauben all an einen Gott, BWV 437
Chamber Choir of Europe, Nicol Matt, Martina Rotbauer
J.S. Bach Complete Edition, Disk 124: Chorales







J.S. Bach: Ich glaube, lieber Herr, hilf meinem unglauben!, BWV 109
Netherlands Bach Collegium, Holland Boys Choir, Pieter Jan
Leusink, Ruth Holton, Sytse Buwalda, Knut Schochs
J.S. Bach Complete Edition, Disk 74: Sacred Cantata










J.S. Bach: Cantata. Ich dank dir, Gott, fur all Wohlthat, BWV 346
Chamber Choir of Europe, Nicol Matt, Martina Rotbauer, Robert Sagasser


J.S. Bach Complete Edition, Disk 127: Chorales





J.S. Bach: Das Orgel-Buchlein, BWV 599-644: Das alte Jahr vergangen ist, BWV 614

J.S. Bach Complete Edition, Disk 129: Organ Works














When did he ever find time to take out the garbage?


----------



## Adamantoise

Devil Shadow from the 'Ninja Scroll' OST, by Kaoru Wada.


----------



## Victoria08

The Hills - The Weeknd.


----------



## Adamantoise

_Release the Bells_ by Sounds Of Life.


----------



## MattB

White Lightning by Link Wray


----------



## 1love_emily

"High School Never Ends" by Bowling for Soup


----------



## Yakatori

I like this video of theirs:

"_Real_" - *Bowling For Soup*​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unNRS9kr8rE[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

_Genesis_ by The Sentinel.


----------



## Victoria08

Water - Jack Garratt


----------



## Gspoon

High on Fire's new album, Luminiferous. Crushing!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

My wife - what else? She is telling me to get off this thing and get to work!


----------



## MattB

Ho Ho Tai said:


> My wife - what else? She is telling me to get off this thing and get to work!



Made me think of "Time to make the donuts..."


----------



## Adamantoise

_Angles_ - DJ Krust


----------



## MattB

Zombies- Tell Her No


----------



## Missamanda

R U Mine? - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## wrestlingguy

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC3IxxYsIN8[/ame]


----------



## Victoria08

Pinball Wizard - The Who


----------



## MattB

Night Fever- Bee Gees


----------



## Adamantoise

Today, it's mostly been Cannibal Corpse and Deicide. I listen to stuff when I sleep, too.


----------



## MattB

Adamantoise said:


> Today, it's mostly been Cannibal Corpse and Deicide. I listen to stuff when I sleep, too.



HAHA! Me too! I can't sleep unless I have headphones on.

Listening to April Ethereal by Opeth...


----------



## Luthien

My tastes are wide ranging, but today I'm getting my geek on and I'm listening to LotR: Fellowship soundtrack!


----------



## MattB

The Chantays- Wayward Nile


----------



## MattB

Moby Grape- Motorcycle Irene


----------



## Adamantoise

Finally, I got hold of Lust of Decay's '_Purity Through Dismemberment_' album, and it is sweeeet. Also, I've been listening to T-Power's Waveform album.


----------



## wrenchboy

Seether Isolate and Medicate


----------



## MattB

Queen- Flick Of The Wrist


----------



## MattB

Van Halen- Take Your Whiskey Home

Forgot how awesome this record is...


----------



## Adamantoise

Chicken In A Box by Mr Scruff.


----------



## Adamantoise

Very Last Drop by Just Jungle.


----------



## MattB

The Poppy Family- Where Evil Grows


----------



## balletguy

Nothing Tastes Like A Friday by The Detentions


----------



## Adamantoise

Grabbed 'Infesting The Exhumed' a few days ago...wow. I've listened to it over and over, I can't get enough!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hank Williams Jr- Knoxville Courthouse Blues


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jars of Clay- Flood


----------



## Rojodi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfP8kgBFQTU&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI&index=203"]Kentucky Rain - Elvis[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Orange Juice by Spectacular Spectacular


----------



## Stroker Ace

Sweat Loaf- Butthole Surfers


----------



## dwesterny

The only music I ever listen to is hardcore heavy metal. Bands like Nickelback and Coldplay.


----------



## supersizebbw

Big Sean - One man can change the world


----------



## wrenchboy

dwesterny said:


> The only music I ever listen to is hardcore heavy metal. Bands like Nickelback and Coldplay.



Nickleback and coldplay are hardcore metal? What do you call Slayer, early Metallica and Megadeth?


----------



## dwesterny

wrenchboy said:


> Nickleback and coldplay are hardcore metal? What do you call Slayer, early Metallica and Megadeth?


**Titters**
I may have been a bit of a troll at some point in the past.


----------



## MattB

Eagles- Best Of My Love


----------



## dwesterny

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YWGTMC3u5o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YWGTMC3u5o[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori

Heh...the bushiness of this guy's eyebrows and beard kind of reminds me of... And how he seems to just go off on a tangent is sort of like...


_Shopper's Beef_ - *The World is a Beautiful Place*​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQY_qwvHIUE[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori

I think these guys are kind of cool, funny. Both the singer and rapper, separately, have produced their own respective albums, songs, etc...with some clever & creative videos. But I find this particular collaboration one of their catchiest yet:


_Itni Chikni_ - *Mooroo* (featURing, also, *Ali Gul Pir*)​ [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXc25yTKT1s[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Link Wray- Rumble


----------



## Green Eyed King

Lately I have been obsessed with Queen and the classics of rock and roll. Can't stop listening to the bohemian rhapsody


----------



## biggirlsrock

Born To Run. Released 40 years ago today. My 4th time listening to it today. A true MASTERPIECE!!!


----------



## Missamanda

Jekyll & Hyde - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## dwesterny

Green Eyed King said:


> Lately I have been obsessed with Queen and the classics of rock and roll. Can't stop listening to the bohemian rhapsody



I also like this cover.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czch1XrKSgU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czch1XrKSgU[/ame]


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Electro Swing Collection. Very swingy and bouncy. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6-TWRn0k4I[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed King

dwesterny said:


> I also like this cover.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czch1XrKSgU



It's pretty awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## Missamanda

Castle - Halsey


----------



## biggirlsrock

I've Got the Fire - Iron Maiden covering Montrose. On a side note, new Maiden album "Book of Souls" out on Sept 4th.


----------



## biggirlsrock

WMMR - Philly's Rock & Roll station for 47 years, started their Back to School A - Z. Every song in their library. Takes anywhere from 10 - 14 days. No repeats...look forward to it every year. Great stuff.


----------



## MsBrightside

This is one of those instances in which I liked the video just as much as the song: 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTH71AAxXmM[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Johnny Cash- Thirteen


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

This play list of Mariah Carey's greatest hits... feeling very nostalgic! 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXi-JVyTAn4[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Zeke- Tuned Out


----------



## Adamantoise

Love Story by Layo & Bushwacka!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Been listening to more heavy metal lately than I ever have in my entire life thanks to Jon, but also right now listening to my mom talk because we have a new cable box and she is not tech saavy.


----------



## Deacone

I'm currently listening to a lot of The Piano Guys; currently this song on repeat lol.

https://youtu.be/skVo8AYWRYk


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Warning Sign by Coldplay


----------



## Deacone

Five Finger Death Punch :- Wash It All Away


----------



## littlefairywren

Time by Jungle


----------



## Deacone

Mallory Knox :- Beggars


----------



## Green Eyed King

Missamanda said:


> Jekyll & Hyde - Five Finger Death Punch





Deacone said:


> Five Finger Death Punch :- Wash It All Away




This is a new band I have checked out even though it has been around for a while now but totes love their style of music. Thank for you share some nice songs and Amanda I gotta say I love the new single Jekyll & Hyde





x0emnem0x said:


> Been listening to more heavy metal lately than I ever have in my entire life thanks to Jon, but also right now listening to my mom talk because we have a new cable box and she is not tech saavy.



Same with me aswell.... recently got into metal and love it


----------



## Deacone

Green Eyed King said:


> This is a new band I have checked out even though it has been around for a while now but totes love their style of music. Thank for you share some nice songs and Amanda I gotta say I love the new single Jekyll & Hyde



I do love Five Finger Death Punch. They're absolutely amazing live too. Their new album Got Your Six is amazing.


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u8teXR8VE4[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

Erased From Existence - Lust of Decay


----------



## CPProp

Klaatu "Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft" - Just because I can


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNBV5hofD_U[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Ball and Chain by Big Brother and the Holding Company.


----------



## Adamantoise

_The Grotto_ from _Humanoids of the Deep._ By James Horner (r.i.p)


----------



## Deacone

Irresistible by Fall Out Boy ft. Demi Lovato


----------



## Adamantoise

Been listening to Underworld quite frequently, especially _King of Snake_ and _Winjer_ from the 1999 album _'Beaucoup Fish'_.


----------



## Victoria08

I'm a mess - Ed Sheeran


----------



## MattB

The Misfits- 20 Eyes


----------



## Deacone

Fire, Fire By Heaven's Basement


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hello by Adele


----------



## Dansinfool

DNC....Cake by the Ocean and Hello by Adele


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Magnets by Disclosure ft. Lorde


----------



## Missamanda

Figure It Out - Royal Blood


----------



## LumpySmile

A chance conversation got me thinking of this song, even tho I haven't listened to it in years. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9wJbr2q8Zk[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Carcass- Unfit For Human Consumption


----------



## MattB

Abigail Williams- The Cold Lines


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- Rosalie McFall


----------



## Missamanda

Third day of a seven day binge - Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Yakatori

_Hall & Oates_ - *Satchmode*​[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDZcO3MrT2w[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Maybe by K.D Lang


----------



## southerngyrl

"Restaurant Girl" by the Hackensaw Boys


----------



## wrestlingguy

The Brothers Landreth - Firecracker

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oN0eBWeNdo[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Get Some by K.D Lang


----------



## CPProp

My Silver Lining - First Aid Kit

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKL4X0PZz7M[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori

:doh:

_Heart Attack_ - *Demi Lovato*​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AByfaYcOm4A[/ame]


----------



## MattB

SSD- Get It Away


----------



## MattB

Pink Floyd- Echoes


----------



## Adamantoise

_Push Upstairs_ by Underworld.


----------



## Adamantoise

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO-wJCn6AaM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO-wJCn6AaM[/ame]


----------



## BlancaBar

Sophia - Downfall


----------



## Adamantoise

'74-'75 by The Connells.


----------



## Adamantoise

Hook In Mouth by Whiplash.


----------



## MattB

Listening to a new Megadeth song, and it's filling me with sad. Blecch.


----------



## Adamantoise

'Inside Out' by REESE (1991).


----------



## Adamantoise

Chinatown from The Revenge of Shinobi by Yuzo Koshiro.


----------



## swamptoad

Let It Out (Let It All Hang Out) - The Hombres


----------



## Deacone

When I see You Dance With Another by Royal Republic.


----------



## MattB

Raabjorn Speiler Draugheimens Skodde, by Dimmu Borgir


----------



## swamptoad

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JaYx_spDrA[/ame]


I was listening to this. Very cool technical skills for drumming!


----------



## MattB

Black Flag- Clocked In


----------



## swamptoad

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-0gtUcWQnA[/ame]


----------



## Victoria08

Powerful - Major Lazer, Ellie Goulding, & Tarrus Riley


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I've been listening to Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers on vinyl at home...great stuff!:happy:


----------



## martinnathalie92

Adele!!


----------



## swamptoad

Bing Crosby, Doris Day, The Drifters, The Beach Boys, Johnny Marhis, Burl Ives, Perry Como, Gene Autry, Dean Martin, Gayla Peavey, etc.... (Classic Christmas Music)


----------



## Victoria08

Runnin' - Naughty Boy, Beyonce, & Arrow Benjamin


----------



## MattB

Pink Floyd- See Emily Play


----------



## MattB

Iron Maiden- Revelations


----------



## Victoria08

Let it go - James Bay


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Cirque du Soleil tonight. Started with Kurios (actually got to see that live), moved on to Varekai now.


----------



## Victoria08

Adele :bow:
Hoping like hell I manage to get tickets to her Vancouver show!


----------



## Pinkbelly

Echo & the Bunnymen - Ocean Rain, because for real, that's an underrated album


----------



## Victoria08

Adele (still).

I didn't get the tickets. I'm making myself feel 100 times worse by listening to 25 on repeat whist reading texts from a friend that _did_ manage to get tickets. Ugh.


----------



## Yakatori

_Shake It Loose_ - *Astronauts, etc.*​[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auVoggNxmmA[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Wagner: Das Rheingold - Entry Of The Gods Into Valhalla


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Party Train


----------



## MattB

Morbid Angel- Pain Divine

Supreme Solstice to all!


----------



## Victoria08

Fire and the flood - Vance Joy


----------



## Deacone

Papaoutai by Pentatonix and Lindsey Stirling


----------



## Rojodi

Beat It - Michael Jackson


Also, in what world would a 51-year-old lover of 70s and 80s songs - disco, pop, love songs, and even rock - would want to have Justin Beiber, Selena Gomez, and Drake on their Favorites music channel?


----------



## Victoria08

Hotline Bling - Drake. &#128513;


----------



## MattB

For What It's Worth- Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Adamantoise

Airfreshner by Tom and Jerry.


----------



## wrestlingguy

Liz Vice - Empty Me Out

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR1MoY3DCu8[/ame]


----------



## wrestlingguy

Benjamin Clementine - Nemesis

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugGN_Z1jPoM[/ame]


----------



## wrestlingguy

Dayseeker - Jealous (Nick Jonas cover) - They also do a solid cover of Adele's "Hello"

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQSROX-vTGU[/ame]


----------



## MattB

This one stings a bit...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buElOjx2T7w[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4gPZPKJc0s[/ame]


----------



## wrenchboy

Tribute to the late great Lemmy Kilmister


----------



## Rojodi

Beat It
Michael Jackson


IHeart insists that Drake, Beiber, Fetty Wap, and others I've either dislike and never listened to or never heard of will play on "My Favorites." Really?


----------



## Kristal

Tangerine Dream - Rubycon

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHTzs2TjwQo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHTzs2TjwQo[/ame]


----------



## Victoria08

Scars to your beautiful - Alessia Cara


----------



## Yakatori

till *wrestlingguy*'s post in the funk thread, he's been showing up in my YouTube feed:

_Love & Feeling_ - *Chet Faker*​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9CbhqnAuBc[/ame]

Per comments, try it at 1.25 speed as well.


----------



## Victoria08

Inside out - Andrew Austin


----------



## swamptoad

Tam Duugi - Loop Guru


----------



## big_lad27

Tech N9ne - Actin' Like You Know


----------



## PrincessAmanda

There is a new album coming out so I'm all about The Cult right now.

https://youtu.be/arM4UW2drqE


----------



## canadianbbw4u

I listen to a lot of Adele. I just love her! I also found this new song.... I hope this link works [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDAELXSDRrE[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Sam Cooke- Summertime

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWFJLUBwpSY[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

'8 Eeriest Recordings You'll Ever Hear' on youtube. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUaE9hoWvpQ


----------



## MattB

Rudimentary Peni- When You Are A Martian Church


----------



## Victoria08

Worry - Jack Garratt


----------



## Adamantoise

Splash's remix of 'Fire' by Prizna feat. Demolition Man.


----------



## Adamantoise

Let's Dance by David Bowie. Rest In Peace.


----------



## CPProp

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Wfg2jzzpZY[/ame]


----------



## supersizebbw

New Edition - Can you stand the rain

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7flrKMGfwjw[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Dimmu Borgir- Master Of Disharmony


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8B4BdAs0h4[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

Body Movin' (Fatboy Slim Remix) - Beastie Boys


----------



## MattB

For those who say these things happen in threes, here's the third...RIP Glenn...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRQ1qkGxoR0[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

Worthless Misery - Deicide. From 'Till Death Do Us Part' (2008).


----------



## MattB

Summoning- The Loud Music Of The Sky


----------



## supersizebbw

I have Miles Davies Time after Time and his rendition of Human Nature on rewind for now.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhvChnPVeVI[/ame]


----------



## joey86

Now I like almost any type of music... Rock, pop, euro dance etc... However I was (and still am) a 2000's raver, done Ibiza and been to foreign clubs more times than I can remember. But I found this spectacular peace of music on YouTube. It's the BBC orchestra playing one of my all time favourite Ibiza tunes... Cafe del mar. The music is simply amazing and takes me back to the good old days... Ibiza anyone?

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=suJ4M9z3qGQ[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Have some old Canadian punk rock...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTUR1ohVZfQ[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

Recently, a lot of different bands across a few genres. Necronomicon's egypt-themed 'Pharaoh of Gods', Madness' 'Divine Madness' and LFO's 'Frequencies' to name but a few.

Though at the moment...nothing really.


----------



## Kristal

Richard Burner Across the View

[ame="https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CiFiagAgQV8"]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CiFiagAgQV8[/ame]


----------



## wrestlingguy

Still strong after almost 47 years. You can't unfunk this song!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyncnceKryc[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Buffalo Springfield- Broken Arrow


----------



## Victoria08

2 Heads - Coleman Hell


----------



## MattB

Pink Floyd- Astronomy Domine


----------



## BountifulBabs

The Fifty Shades of Grey soundtrack. The movie was blah, but the music was great.


----------



## canadianbbw4u

Another new fav of mine....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHCob76kigA[/ame]


----------



## supersizebbw

canadianbbw4u said:


> Another new fav of mine....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHCob76kigA


Loved this! Thanks


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Lithium by Nirvana


----------



## MattB

ABBA- The Winner Takes It All


----------



## CPProp

&#8234;Suo Gân (traditional welsh lullaby) This always de stresses me

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gem2miKab1A[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Devo- Freedom Of Choice


----------



## MattB

The Doors- Alabama Song


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Starry Eyed and Under The Sheet by Ellie Goulding


----------



## supersizebbw

Big Sean - one man can change the world

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBVotNefYME[/ame]


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

At the moment, we are tuned in to Radio Swiss Jazz. If we are not specifically listening to something such as chamber or symphonic music, jazz is a good compromise. While we have numerous CDs of every type, it is easiest to dial up some internet streaming source and just get on with our day.

RSJ has a nice selection but also has a fairly good quality streaming service. They must pay close attention to phasing (timing and uniformity of digital sample spacing). My wife and I can both perceive the difference. I have hearing problems which introduce distortion into everything, but her hearing is clear as a bell (did you know that I invented that metaphor around 900 A.D.?)


----------



## Adamantoise

'Izayoi', my favourite piece of music from 'Shinobi III-Return of the Ninja Master'.


----------



## CPProp

A brilliant piece of music by John Barry

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvpnNa1nFWI[/ame]


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa6bI_95G9I[/ame]


----------



## Kristal

HOEDOWN

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I-XqHkNALE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I-XqHkNALE[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Love Me by The 1975


----------



## Lifter

Mary Wells - What love has join..


----------



## FreeThinker

Reading a PM from a fellow poster here put me in mind of this song, which I hadn't heard in a long time, so I got on YouTube to give it another listen. 

'Old Friends', written by Roger Miller, performed by Roger Miller and Willie Nelson. 

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BixjjdoGmp8[/ame]



After that, I had to go see this video again. 

From his album 'Don't Make It Easy For Me' (the first country album to have 4 number 1 singles released), 'Crowd Around The Corner', written and performed by Earl Thomas Conley. 

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5BHtOYweUsI[/ame]


No it's not because I just turned 49 last month. I've been moved by these songs since they came out.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

FreeThinker -

When I saw that title I thought of the Simon & Garfunkel song by the same title. When I first heard in, shortly after it was written in 1968, I was 31 y.o. and 70 seemed an incredibly far off land - not to mention the 'full of years' 78 that I am now. And, yes, I am listening to a YouTube version even now as I write this.

Old friends
Winter companions, the old men
Lost in their overcoats, waiting for the sunset
The sounds of the city sifting through trees
Settle like dust
On the shoulders of the old friends
Can you imagine us years from today
Sharing a park bench quietly?
How terribly strange to be seventy


​


----------



## Iannathedriveress

And We Run by Within Temptation


----------



## big_lad27

Snow Tha Product - Unorthodox


----------



## Adamantoise

Ulysses (Floppy Sounds Mix) by The Extended Family.


----------



## Rojodi

"One of These Night" Eagles


----------



## Victoria08

Never forget you - Zara Larsson ft MNEK


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Landslide by The Dixie Chicks


----------



## supersizebbw

Kygo - Stay

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUG2guLUtuo[/ame]


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Stuck in my head


http://youtu.be/ZPNqub966Tw


----------



## Yakatori

_NightMare_ -*Bad Cop/Bad Cop*​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ2qBpepdbg[/ame]


----------



## Victoria08

Crystals - Of Monsters and Men


----------



## Rojodi

10cc - The Things We Do For Love


----------



## Rojodi

Rupert Holmes - Him


----------



## ssbbwluvr-FireFighter

William said:


> Kazumi Watanabe- Mobo 1 album



I thought I was the only one that had this CD. I have Mobo 1 and 2. Tell me about Marcus Miller on that Bass!


----------



## ssbbwluvr-FireFighter

Pat Metheny - Watercolors


----------



## MattB

John Mayall and the Blues Breakers- All Your Love


----------



## Rojodi

Whitney Houston - All The Man That I Need


----------



## Rojodi

Flock of (haircuts) Seagulls - "I Ran (so far away)"


----------



## Adamantoise

A lot of Aphex Twin - at the moment I'm listening to 'Curtains' from Selected Ambient Works II.


----------



## MattB

Black Sabbath- Lonely Is The Word


----------



## Rojodi

"All Right Now" Steam


----------



## supersizebbw

Maxwell - Pretty Wings

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIodx11qgXo&nohtml5=False[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Boyfriend by Tegan & Sara


----------



## MattB

The Clash- Wrong 'Em Boyo


----------



## supersizebbw

Major Lazer - Light it up

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDcFryDXQ7U&nohtml5=False[/ame]


----------



## MattB

If the news is real, expect to hear a ton of Prince songs. What an absolutely ridiculous year this is.


----------



## FlashHeart

Bit of home grown stuff 
https://youtu.be/pHq2CELf_Ic


----------



## Yakatori

_Brainless_ - *Free Kittens & Bread* ​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIMgebabaN4[/ame]


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGErd6b3k6A[/ame]


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIsbDzMRTf0[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Sound by The 1975


----------



## supersizebbw

DJ Snake - Middle (Audio) ft. Bipolar Sunshine

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOKqNxN4jWM[/ame]


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cbUW2EY4KE[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Get Lost by Gossip


----------



## supersizebbw

The Killers - Shot At The Night

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4YK-DEkvcw&list=RDX4YK-DEkvcw&index=1[/ame]


----------



## CleverBomb

_Windwaker_ -- Mord Fustang

(...among others by the same artist. Electro House, not quite dubstep but closely related.)


----------



## LennonFan92

Janis Joplin - One Night Stand 
It's one of my favorites.


----------



## 574BHM

I Believe In a Thing Called Love - The Darkness


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I'm currently listening to CHET IS BACK! : The Chet Baker Sextet (1962), on vinyl, of course.

It's terrific.

Dennis


----------



## MattB

Here comes the summer!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c14buJtYSs[/ame]


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PYt2HlBuyI[/ame]


----------



## MattB

Don't everyone all post at once!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbJI1y0i1mk[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

Pulcinella by Rondo Veneziano.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tainted Love - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Adamantoise

'Terrorist' by Renegade and Ray Keith.


----------



## ChubChuckie

Currently listening to Anthrax-I Am the Law, and unfortunately also whatever the neighbors are listening to. The walls are thin here.


----------



## x0emnem0x

My niece is playing Twinkle Twinkle Little Star on her Leap Frog toy and singing. SO that's a thing.


----------



## Adamantoise

Papa Shango's WWF theme, lol.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Third Eye by Florence and the Machine


----------



## Lindsy Soria

Currently listening to The World i know by Collective soul. 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7TLTjqUyog[/ame]


----------



## seavixen

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTrJqC_ANdQ[/ame]

Wake Up - Sung Joon. It's from one of my fav dramas, &#45797;&#52824;&#44256; &#44867;&#48120;&#45224; &#48180;&#46300;, which has some really exceptional music on its OST, all around.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Seer by Tarja Tururen ft. Doro Pesch


----------



## CPProp

KONGOS - Come with Me Now

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aijr8HfxVVQ[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm With You by Avril Lavigne


----------



## supersizebbw

Major Lazer ft Justin Bieber - Cold Water

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a59gmGkq_pw[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myXZSAQ_unY[/ame]


----------



## Victoria08

Never be like you - Flume


----------



## asdfghjk

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's time again.......for us to keep on posting what we are listening to :happy:
> 
> Risible will close the old thread- here is the link to it:
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1176717
> 
> 
> Planet Soul - Feel the Music
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pydDEJ9R2k


"By Myself" by Linkin Park


----------



## Victoria08

Gold - Chet Faker


----------



## MattB

Tragedy!

BeeGees.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Yoga by Janelle Monae


----------



## supersizebbw

Babyface - Never Keeping Secrets

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_Qw1iLfDr4[/ame]


----------



## Spanky

Love the background singers. 

https://youtu.be/s-c8X52Qg4o


----------



## Victoria08

Every other freckle - alt-J


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SupersizeBBW put this song in my head with her post....so now I'm listening to it. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lECDTb2G1hY[/ame]


----------



## Victoria08

Better love - Hozier


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Moon Child by M83


----------



## x0emnem0x

This amazing version of 'Kiss the Girl' in A Minor Key
https://youtu.be/HncGtWcqyV0


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8FJaQbJoTs[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

MattB said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8FJaQbJoTs



That's hot!


----------



## Adamantoise

Prelude in Amin, written by J.S.Bach.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Claudia Lewis by M83


----------



## Jon Blaze

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbWS0j2fulY[/ame] 
I'm still very new to Future Funk, but I enjoy it. I like Nu-Disco, and I think it's comparable.

I'm glad I recognized Doraemon at 38:00. Right in the childhood.


----------



## LumpySmile

When the Levee Breaks- zeppelin


----------



## Jon Blaze

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6903zFUIxoU[/ame] Really missing Amy today... RIP


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Friends -

As many of you know, Osmo Vanska and the MN Orch have been making great strides, recently returning from a very successful European tour. In this performance, they are playing one of my favorites (top 10, top 100 - I don't know. It keeps changing) Prokofiev's Violin Concerto#1, and nearly everybody's favorite, Beethoven's Symphony #5, along with interesting opener (new to me) Stucky: Rhapsodies for Orchestra. There may be other archived performances. This was the first I found.

From the archive of MN Public Radio - MN Orch Europe tour - live (recorded) from Amsterday Concertgebouw


----------



## Adamantoise

The Answer by Joy Circuit.


----------



## Zelda

My Trigger by Miike Snow, it's amazing!


----------



## Adamantoise

Babooshka by Kate Bush.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I was playing some Al Hirt earlier tonight...don't recall the album title right now but that big dude could play the hell out of his trumpet!:happy:


----------



## Victoria08

Starboy - The Weeknd & Daft Punk


----------



## supersizebbw

New version of where is the love by black eyed peas

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsRMoWYGLNA[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

Water...and whispering. Fantastically relaxing.


----------



## Adamantoise

The Matter of Splatter by Exhumed.... and Carcass. Lots of Carcass .


----------



## Yakatori

I like how this whole album holds itself together

_Best Buds_ (Full length album) - *Mom Jeans *​[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPdmCz2oYZI[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

Music from Hellraiser.


----------



## Adamantoise

Gonna Mow You Down by Abscess.


----------



## CPProp

Hard Road To Travel - Rachel Collier

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASoGYZ4NMG0[/ame]


----------



## Deacone

Skillet - Famous


----------



## Adamantoise

Artist: Top Cat
Song: Ruffest Gun Ark


Making myself feel better with Jungle music.


----------



## Kristal

Set the controls for the heart of the sun

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6va7xCZPPc[/ame]

A Saucerful of Secrets 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7RL1F7hqRc[/ame]


----------



## asdfghjk

Saviors of the World by Skillet


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doLvWSSqFno[/ame]


----------



## Rojodi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw1t7OCESUw&index=220&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw1t7OCESUw&index=220&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI[/ame]


----------



## Angel

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FqJdzYY_Fas[/ame]


----------



## asdfghjk

*GIRL ON FIRE - Break These Chains*


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Nothing Can Change This Love-Sam Cooke


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw1t7OCESUw&index=220&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI



Dang it- wouldn't let me rep you for this one! 

I had the album!


----------



## AmyJo1976

The Refreshments - Down Together

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2AssPxGJss[/ame]


----------



## socrates74

*"Belong* "by *Axwell and Shapov*.....Electronic Dance Music recorded in *2016*


----------



## Rojodi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz4YQZ01Q_A&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI&index=92"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz4YQZ01Q_A&list=PLbLHDvdT0z1zCGhvZxWljYb9sv_lH3ayI&index=92[/ame]


----------



## Rojodi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxvYsxf7f5s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxvYsxf7f5s[/ame]


----------



## socrates74

Ed China explain that this GTI's master cylinder seals have deteriated (on the velocity channel).


----------



## AmyJo1976

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WziA88-n02k[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

'See Ya Later' by Boards of Canada. Very nice, chilled out stuff - I can't believe it was released in 1996.


----------



## Adamantoise

Lucifer Speaks by Secrets of the Moon.


----------



## Kristal

RADIOACTIVITY - KRAFTWERK 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EBTn_3DBYo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EBTn_3DBYo[/ame]

AUTOBAHN - KRAFTWERK

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DO-Ddqbqgs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DO-Ddqbqgs[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Flawless (Go To The City) by George Michael


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

These boots are made for walking- by Nancy Sinatra


----------



## AmyJo1976

I love this song!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImKY6TZEyrI[/ame]


----------



## Tracyarts

"Situation" by Yaz. 

Back between '86 and '89 I had this big cute blonde guy friend who I went clubbing with at least one night a week. Situation was my dance floor anthem. I was all big hair, little black dresses, loud perfumes, and dancing for hours during that chapter in my life.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tracyarts said:


> "Situation" by Yaz.
> 
> Back between '86 and '89 I had this big cute blonde guy friend who I went clubbing with at least one night a week. Situation was my dance floor anthem. I was all big hair, little black dresses, loud perfumes, and dancing for hours during that chapter in my life.


 
Such good times


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Friends -

I thought I'd see what was happening in N.Y. and dialed up some N.Y. stations on the internet.



I fished this off of WQXR N.Y. Classical station - a version of the 'Ode to Joy' from Beethoven's 9th, played by massed Theremins. I quote:



"So, in great anticipation of that joyous fanfare, we share an unusual  but no less delightful arrangement of Beethovens magnum opus. Its performed by the Japanese matryomin ensemble Da. A matryomin is basically a theremin housed within a Russian nesting doll, or Matryoshka doll. The theremin-equipped ensemble is joined by pianist Masaki Matsui, who provides a grounding accompaniment."


Click here (I can't link to it). http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/huge-theremin-ensemble-plays-ode-joy/?utm_source=local&utm_medium=treatment&utm_campaign=carousel&utm_content=item4



Those of you familiar with the instrument may have first heard it in the Hitchcock movie [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpSwRR-KQAU"]"Spellbound"[/ame] When I first heard this - late '40s - I was totally intrigued with both the sound and the concept. I fully expected little green men to arrive in their saucers momentarily.



Before I forget - Happy New Year!


----------



## Angel

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KpYzCU2YPIw[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

GoldenEye by Tina Turner


----------



## Leem

Carly Pearce' s album - Every Little Thing.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I Got 5 On It by The Luniz


----------



## Adamantoise

Atlas, Rise! by Metallica.


----------



## Rojodi

'Fallin in Love' by Hamilton, Joe Frank, and Reynolds


----------



## Adamantoise

Hello Darkness by Bay-B-Kane, old-school cool.


----------



## Tracyarts

The Anarchist by Rush


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Circles by Nelly Furtado


----------



## swamptoad

Always and Forever by Heatwave


----------



## LumpySmile

Starman by David Bowie... I don't even LIKE that song, but it's stuck in my head and I'm hearing every note! Help!


----------



## Adamantoise

The Lurking Fear (1984 Demo Version) by Repulsion.


----------



## AmyJo1976

One of my favs 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpOSxM0rNPM[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cheerleader by O.M.I


----------



## Kristal

Zepparella - Dazed and Confused 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CfoloqtFhI[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

Tripping On Broken Beats (Carlito Mix) by Omni Trio.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Short Skirt/Long Jacket by Cake


----------



## Rojodi

The Second Time Around
Shalamar


----------



## Adamantoise

Make A Child Cry by GWAR - from 2009's "Lust In Space" album.


----------



## Kristal

Elements - Lindsey Stirling

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf6LD2B_kDQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf6LD2B_kDQ[/ame]


----------



## AmyJo1976

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiVi8aVFIM4[/ame]


----------



## Kristal

Above & Beyond - Sun In Your Eyes 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba-c6LIuluY[/ame]


----------



## AmyJo1976

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc[/ame]


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Evan Carmichael youtube vids to help motivate me to keep working hard.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Son of a Preacher Man by Dusty Springfield


----------



## Rojodi

Metalhead by Blotto


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Kristal said:


> Above & Beyond - Sun In Your Eyes
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba-c6LIuluY




LOVE Above & Beyond


----------



## Iannathedriveress

School of Seven Bells - Ablaze


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPWJ0MreHeg[/ame]


----------



## LumpySmile

The Boxer - Simon and Garfunkel

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYPJOCxSUFc[/ame]


----------



## FreeThinker

I've got Monster Mash on a loop in my head today. 

Just the chorus. 

Over and over...


----------



## Kristal

Patti Smith Gloria Live Jools Holland 2007

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JMSkcCV790[/ame]


----------



## Kristal

Pink Floyd. Run Like Hell

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjGE_a7Cafw[/ame]


----------



## Tracii

Good choices Kristal.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Roam by The B-52s


----------



## Iannathedriveress

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMIzd2e_k4E[/ame]

Let Go by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Adamantoise

Outride A Crisis - Katsuhiro Hayashi
& Koichi Namiki, from 
Super Hang-On.


----------



## Angel

Back That Thing Up 

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mEVuLHTksZM[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Gone Away by The Offspring


----------



## Tracii

Accept Pandemic.
Wolf Hoffman the bald headed guitar player is one of my heros.
Totally nice guy and awesome player.

https://youtu.be/oicmQPsz_Ps


----------



## Iannathedriveress

No Excuses by Alice in Chains.


----------



## Rojodi

"Heaven Knows" Donna Summer and Brooklyn Dreams


----------



## Fantasist

We Can Hurt Together by Sia
https://youtu.be/KwjYhvY8cbY


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bumper of my SUV by Chely Wright


----------



## Rojodi

Layla
Derek & The Dominos


----------



## littlefairywren

Undiscovered by Laura Welsh


----------



## Adamantoise

...et Mors by Gallileous.


----------



## Rojodi

Laughter in the Rain
Neil Sedaka.

To say my taste in music is eclectic is an understatement.


----------



## Am Jim

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=u1ahtnSn6v4[/ame]

This guy is great! Be sure to watch the out takes at the end.


----------



## littlefairywren

Skin - Rag'n'Bone Man


----------



## Tracyarts

Yes - "And You and I"

https://youtu.be/FZcGc-nbLco


----------



## littlefairywren

Come a Little Bit Closer - Jay and the Americans


----------



## DragonFly

Honoring the 5-8-77 GD Cornell Concert


----------



## fuelingfire

I have been on a huge PJ Harvey kick for the last few weeks.


----------



## Rojodi

Classical Gas
Mason Williams


----------



## Rojodi

Y.M.C.A
The Village People


----------



## Rojodi

I Will Always Love You
Dolly Parton

THE ORIGINAL VERSION! Written for Porter Waggoner. 
Oh yeah, I was raised on Hee Haw and country music


----------



## Rojodi

Could It Be Magic
Barry Manilow

Writer(s)	Barry Manilow, Frédéric Chopin (music)
Adrienne Anderson (lyrics)


----------



## CPProp

In the midnight hour - Wilson Pickett


----------



## littlefairywren

Baby It's You
Promises


----------



## Cynthia

Yesterday, I was listening to "Under Pressure," the comingling of Bowie and Mercury -- two of the most exquisite voices in pop music.

For newer fare, I'm enjoying a CD called "Jinja," developed by the Nile Project. It's changing troupe of musicians and singers from countries located along the Nile River, from North African to Sub-Saharan nations. (They kicked off this year's U.S. tour in Atlanta, and it was fantastic.)

http://nileproject.org/


----------



## Rojodi

The Weather Girls
It's Raining Men

(Because it's wedding season)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5aZJBLAu1E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5aZJBLAu1E[/ame]


----------



## LumpySmile

This:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eeU-uMpAYk[/ame]

And I honestly don't know why....

It's way too easy to get lost on YouTube....


----------



## Tracii

https://youtu.be/snQwqvPye44
I love this band so its what I am listening to.


----------



## littlefairywren

Perfect
Ed Sheeran


----------



## LeoGibson

From A Room Vol.1

Chris Stapleton's new album


----------



## Rojodi

Smoky Mountain Rain
Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hard Times by Paramore


----------



## Rojodi

If You Don't Know Me By Now
Harold Melvin & the Blue Notes


----------



## Adamantoise

Horsell Common and the Heat Ray, from 'The War of the Worlds' by Jeff Wayne.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Bruckner is an old friend, musically, though he died long before I was born (imagine that!) Stanslaw Skrowaczewski was the primary conductor of the MN Orchestra for many years and the major force behind building Orchestra Hall, giving the orchestra a home better suited to their talents and stature than the aging Northrup Auditorium. 

Stan died recently, still conducting into his 90s, physically strong and mentally agile right to the end. The combination of Bruckner and Skrowaczewski is just unbelievable. I have a good stereo system but most of my record collection was lost in divorce. While I would like to retrieve it, I can listen to nearly anything by streaming it off the internet. The quality is not always as good as some of the old 'hard copy', but I have hearing compromises which makes this largely irrelevant. Most of the 'hearing' is remembering, as I listen to the reproduction.

The other night, I had a sudden desire to listen to Stan's rendition of Bruckner's 9th, playing it from YouTube. One of the comments at the end expressed the awe felt by the listener as the last horn chord faded away at the end of the 3rd (and last) movement, the adagio. I was moved to respond with the comment, below. Incidentally, I sometimes identify myself as Hoo Hoo Tai elsewhere, and may change my icon here as well.

Hoo Hoo Tai Wise Old Owl[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az-kHLRQhsk&lc=z131cr4zgsu0cfvgl04ccjz4dqjfhjrrk1c.1495079235813589"]1 day ago[/ame]
I first heard this piece, and that wonderful clarion call at the end, in the early '60s. I was in college, very nerdy, driving my first car, a Jag XK 150, along the Sky Line Drive (Duluth, MN), top down, late at night, feeling like a king. I had just locked up the college observatory and was heading to a party - with Actual Girls. That ending just took my breath away. Girls, stars and Jag were forgotten in a moment. 

I wasn't to meet Stan until many years had passed. Now I am near 80. Stan is no longer with us. That final call reminds me of Lord Tennyson's "Crossing the Bar" - 
"Sunset and evening star, 
And one clear call for me! 
And may there be no moaning of the bar, 
When I put out to sea" 

That Last Clear Call could have been written for Stan. I wish it were for me.&#65279;


----------



## fuelingfire

Soundgarden...


----------



## Rojodi

Rock With You
Michael Jackson


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Wait (The Whisper Song) by Ying Yang Twins
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPC6328ulVM&list=PLWtkEPhDGuqjoxzC5iyXqQP1fu9sl5-jk&index=29[/ame]


----------



## Rojodi

Close to You
The Carpenters


----------



## Adamantoise

Rotting, Stagnant Earth by Agiel. I really enjoyed this album, 'Dark Pantheons Again Will Reign' - it's got a few interesting ideas riff-wise, with an edge of symphonic black metal influence keeping things atmospheric and dark.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beat of My Drum by Nicola Roberts


----------



## Rojodi

This Is How We Do It
Montell Jordan


----------



## Rojodi

Classical Gas
Mason Williams


----------



## Kristal

No more alone

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9HmPVC8XXA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9HmPVC8XXA[/ame]


----------



## Kristal

The Elvin Prophecy BrunuhVille

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wryGdFTnQzs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wryGdFTnQzs[/ame]


----------



## Rojodi

Open Arms
Journey


----------



## Adamantoise

'Genesis' by The Sentinel.


----------



## biggirlluvher

The Beatles - Abbey Road for the 2nd time in a row.


----------



## Adamantoise

Pestilent Decay by Repulsion.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Melodrama by Lorde and Fake Sugar by Beth Ditto


----------



## Rojodi

Redbone
Wovoka

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj8ScYGokec"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj8ScYGokec[/ame]


----------



## ssbbwhoneybee

Porn Star Dancing-By My Darkest Days

OMG i love this song....so exotic!


----------



## swamptoad

Breakout by Swing Out Sister


----------



## AuntHen

I can't stop listening to this song. Absolutely dancing to it before heading to work 

https://youtu.be/maSQ3cgvta0


----------



## Rojodi

I'll Be Around
The Spinners

Because Friday needs more old school R&B and disco!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tunnel of Love by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Rojodi

Melody of Love
Bobby Vinton

And yes, I can sing the Polish lyrics!


----------



## swamptoad

Maybe a long forgotten song from the 80s 

T Pau - Give A Little Bit Of Heart And Soul


----------



## AuntHen

Check On It. ~Beyonce

https://youtu.be/Q1dUDzBdnmI


----------



## Adamantoise

_The Shortest Straw_ by Metallica - from 1988's _"...And Justice For All."_


----------



## AuntHen

Whether you believe in a higher power or not, this song is just !!!!! Powerful. I cant stop listening to it. 

https://youtu.be/6gLhHqd28M8


----------



## AuntHen

I obviously like this thread a lot haha

I love this song! I have been totally dancing to it while cleaning my house today. It's so upbeat and fun :bounce:

Love With Your Life. ~Hollyn (believe it or not, it's actually considered a Christian pop song)

https://youtu.be/7c45c878eEk


----------



## Kristal

The Chambers Brothers - Time Has Come Today

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHfB63ln1Ig[/ame]


----------



## biggirlluvher

The Box Tops have been on my mind lately. Probably going to play this tonight during my dj gig.
https://youtu.be/jZ3axGaZKHc


----------



## Rojodi

The Village People
In The Navy

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmGuy0jievs[/ame]


----------



## Tracyarts

"Carry On" by Crosby, Stills, and Nash. 

It's a CS&N morning in general today. Can't believe it was 32 years ago this past week that I got to see them perform live. Damn I'm getting old!


----------



## Rojodi

"It's Raining Men"
The Weather Girls

I am straight but loud and proud to be Disco Rog! 

Now...

"Got To Be Real"
Cheryl Lynn


----------



## MattB

The usual. Black Flag, followed by Swan Lake.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cNQFB0TDfY[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

To Where The River Flows. ~Collective Soul

Absolutely fits my mood.

https://youtu.be/SVBAoo2e-ZU


----------



## AuntHen

I own this thread pretty much haha

https://youtu.be/utYjsmDzMi0


----------



## hommecreux

nah... nah... This is what I've been listening to all night. Old Harry is where it's at. 

https://youtu.be/y3SZ3tacC9I


----------



## FreeThinker

Believe it or not, I just heard the opening music for Rocky and Bullwinkle on the car radio. 


https://youtu.be/DuKZrPhY0ns


The reason is a sad one: Today, at the age of 99, June Foray, who provided the voice for both Rocky and Natasha, passed away.


*Edit:* A bit of research tells me she was also the voice of Cindy Lou Who (How The Grinch Stole Christmas) and Granny (Tweety and Sylvester), along with many others during a career spanning seven decades.


----------



## Tad

It is almost the end of my work week, so no wonder this is running through my mind (and earbuds):

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eWLqX9zrIg[/ame]


----------



## DragonFly

:wubu: In Love.... and craving Twinkies 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB3MKBQDjcw&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrlWWrSwaB8[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

The Flavor's In The Fat by Mr.X and Mr.Y.


----------



## Rojodi

"Working My Way Back To You"
The Spinners


Disco Rog is on a groove


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Parklife by Blur


----------



## FreeThinker

The music that used to play on The Hilarious House Of Frightenstein when the gorilla came out and got hit by a golf ball is on a loop in my head.

Heavy stuff, man.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Listening to the 80's channel on satalite radio,Duran Duran,Rio is on now


----------



## LJ Rock

https://open.spotify.com/user/1217726322/playlist/1PiEDKFC1b2oYB7vMRUM4e

Isley Brothers playlist I made on Spotify.


----------



## DragonFly

DragonFly said:


> :wubu: In Love.... and craving Twinkies
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB3MKBQDjcw&feature=youtu.be



Still loving this.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Good Night Good Morning by Beth Ditto


----------



## Rojodi

The Power Station
Bang a Gong

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2vHbXI2p4k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2vHbXI2p4k[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ready to Go by Republica


----------



## Rojodi

Take A Letter, Maria
R.B. Greaves


I skipped over "Daydream Believer" by Ann Murray. Does that make me bad?


----------



## AuntHen

Richard Cory. ~Simon & Garfunkel

One of my favorites of theirs. I can't say enough about Paul Simon... he is a musical genius!

https://youtu.be/fAGKpoVFbmw


----------



## Iannathedriveress

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO3MwSbsju8[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

Daffodil Lament ~The Cranberries (I can't believe this album is over 20 years old!!!)

https://youtu.be/NDGdtukIxUk


----------



## JMCGB

The National - The system only dreams in total darkness

https://youtu.be/2O6duDDkhis


----------



## brownsugar

I'm the one


----------



## BigElectricKat

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek0SgwWmF9w[/ame]


----------



## Tad

Every now and then something from thirty years ago crawls out of the recesses of my brain ...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AS0wPLnAhY[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

YYZ ~Rush


----------



## JMCGB

Wish that you were here

https://youtu.be/dsWDUvuF0Xc


----------



## Adamantoise

_I Don't Give A Fuck_ by Abscess.


----------



## Tad

Sam Coffey and the Iron Lungs -- Talk to Her

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPBuGT_6iwc[/ame]


----------



## Tad

And also this -- for once one of those 'check this out!' click-baits things was worth it -- nice job at complimenting performance to the lyrics

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kslXg-yj5Fs[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

It's Alright. ~Big Head Todd & The Monsters

https://youtu.be/stxAn8kF5Og


----------



## Tracii

Love this band since I had a chance to work with them back in 2012
Great band and an awesome group of talented guys
https://youtu.be/GAPAqnE4HDs


----------



## JMCGB

Box of Rain - Grateful Dead

https://youtu.be/V4SqDx1vi4c


----------



## Yakatori

Working on a play-list for a young-person; wondering if these are accessible, relatable for someone who's not already into this kind of stuff:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie6plcFQ330&index=5&list=PL9OQdkgb_QuTL8p7Tmn9ar4WO_EvxI2Wg[/ame]

_Disco//Very & Keep It Healthy_ - *War Paint*​
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg_OThhfXh0&list=PL9OQdkgb_QuTL8p7Tmn9ar4WO_EvxI2Wg[/ame]

_New Song_ - *War Paint*​


----------



## AuntHen

Sun Space ~Late Night Alumni


https://youtu.be/_L3joYhWMfQ



This is my favorite thread I think


----------



## MattB

Wolves In The Throne Room...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRqWv8QNu04[/ame]


----------



## Mamie Jennings

Of Monsters and Men - King And Lionheart

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A76a_LNIYwE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A76a_LNIYwE[/ame]


----------



## BigElectricKat

Let's Dance - David Bowie

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4d7Wp9kKjA[/ame]


----------



## fuelingfire

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxijhTgxkyk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxijhTgxkyk[/ame]
I've seen QOTSA 3 times.


----------



## AuntHen

The Eagle and The Hawk. ~John Denver


https://youtu.be/3n4BPPaaoKc


----------



## Iannathedriveress

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrwqeOtB_LU[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

Pretender. ~Sarah Jaffe

https://youtu.be/ywVRaEvK24k


----------



## Jeannie

G. Love - Beautiful ft. Tristan Prettyman

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhRnDqCJu8Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhRnDqCJu8Q[/ame]


----------



## JMCGB

Belly - Feed the Tree

https://youtu.be/RQJjUbMrt8w


----------



## Tad

I used to be a total fanboy of Mellissa Etheridge (including once going to her concert in Montreal one night and her concert in Ottawa the next), and generally considered her one of the very best rock musicians of her generation. But then the radio stations I listened to weren't playing any of her new music and I kind of lost touch with what she was doing.

Then I saw her this past Summer, doing mostly material from her Memphis Rock & Soul album. I'm not generally a huge fan of cover albums, but she has the voice, guitar skills and performing chops to make these things work. And today I just can't get this one out of my head:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwsPvL7jDeA[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBtI_sUuL58[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

Digable Bass by DJ Rap.


----------



## JaceyJensen

Most Played : Bruno Mars thats what I like!!


----------



## MattB

Buddy Holly- Rave On


----------



## AuntHen

Keep Yourself Alive. ~Queen

Brian May was super hot!

https://youtu.be/d4lrjZ1SeOs


----------



## JMCGB

Into the Mystic - Van Morrison

https://youtu.be/PZ59spYH9mk


----------



## MattB

Zeke- Downpayment Blues


----------



## Iannathedriveress

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHsFvw3wVJw[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

A Cauldron Of Hate by Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## AuntHen

Be Good To Yourself. ~Journey

https://youtu.be/KhsRulRxCas


----------



## BigElectricKat

New Frontier by Donald Fagen (formerly of Steely Dan)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBruAooXPNU[/ame]


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Gary Numan-When The World Comes Apart

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yHcFaBwf4E[/ame]

And KMFDM-I Heart You...Not, or I Heart Not...but this video is violent, I warn you.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8reUN9bpW4[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Elephants by Warpaint


----------



## Adamantoise

Trippin' On Broken Beats by Omni Trio.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

And these...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUoYxHIuGMk[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V56ziK8A50[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover ~Sophie B Hawkins

I actually met her years ago, on a flight from Sacramento to L.A. She was so nice and also gave me her autograph. She is quite petite and had the most fabulous hair (longer than in this vid). 


https://youtu.be/Lt6r-k9Bk6o


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Son by Warpaint


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I was taking a walk at lunch time today and listened to a dude loudly singing to "Learning to Fly" by Pink Floyd as he drove by me. 

Yes, I've sung along to the same song and numerous others while I'm driving so it was fun to hear.:happy:


----------



## AuntHen

Silent Lucidity. ~Queensryche

My older sister played the crap out of this album when it first came out.

https://youtu.be/ViVFmKIk7GI


----------



## MattB

I'm listening to a fine podcast hosted by a burly Canadian fellow who plays stuff like this...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svABrRXAa04[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

'Rise' by Speedy J - I've loved it ever since I first heard it on a mix album I bought years ago.


----------



## Kristal

Thunderstruck

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT3SBzmDxGk[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

.............


----------



## Tad

Thanks for that link Kristal, that was great! (I love those guys every time I see them, then I forget to check for more stuff by them).

This morning I'm listening to Amanda Marshall -- after a long hiatus she is touring again and we got to see her give a fantastic show on Saturday, and her songs have been in my head ever since. Right now it is:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRrGycy_oLY[/ame]


----------



## Rojodi

Life and Let Die
Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## Rojodi

Burning Love
Elvis Presley


Dare ya not to be humming it right now!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DkjBHkAgFs[/ame]


----------



## FlashHeart

Your Love - The Outfield


----------



## fuelingfire

Saw Lizzo on Saturday. Great show!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sorry Not Sorry by Demi Lovato


----------



## AuntHen

We have lost so many great musicians...

Lost one of my favorite on this day back in 2000 
***Ben Orr***

Bye Bye Love. ~The Cars

https://youtu.be/msAcTMKMSKA


----------



## Adamantoise

_Let Us Journey Together_ by Sparky Lightbourne.


----------



## AuntHen

I love me some Enrique Iglesias. Spanish music is my favorite to dance to. 

https://youtu.be/hXI8RQYC36Q


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Mary Jane's Last Dance by Tom Petty


----------



## Rojodi

Herb Alpert
Cat Man Do

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6bHky7tx3o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6bHky7tx3o[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

Ignorance ~Paramore

https://youtu.be/5Vy5tSWv93o


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Buccaneers of Hispaniola by The Darkness


----------



## swamptoad

Harbour - Moby


----------



## DragonFly

The essential Willie Nelson - on loop


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Legend of a Cowgirl by Imani Coppola


----------



## AuntHen

Love Me, Just Leave Me Alone. ~Jewel

https://youtu.be/HF03S-1mVR8


----------



## Tracyarts

Scarlet Begonias - The Grateful Dead


----------



## swamptoad

Fire On The Mountain - The Grateful Dead


----------



## Rojodi

The Most Beautiful Girl - Charlie Rich


----------



## Rojodi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxnhnUGS_H0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxnhnUGS_H0[/ame]


----------



## rachelstinson

I've been obsessed with:
1. Look what you made me do - Taylor Swift
2. Attention - Charlie Puth


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stay Beautiful by Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Rojodi

Stairway to Heaven
Led Zeppelin


----------



## Timberwolf

Well, recently found some really interesting stuff on YT...
A few examples of my discoveries:

Dancing In The Dark

Let's Start

Enter Sandman

Roundtable Rival

Astral Dogma

Rej


----------



## AuntHen

Letting You In. ~Haley


https://youtu.be/Rc3WCtdlJTE


----------



## Iannathedriveress

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KqBJQv7GXE[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk3BvNLeNgw[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zchUBFlRrlU[/ame]


----------



## BlueJay

Wintergatan - Sommarfågel
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBK2AF-NdVA[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad

Tortoise - Ten Day Interval

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPqmgY6WTVw[/ame]


----------



## supersizebbw

Kenny Lattimore - Push

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5Pn6NnxWdU[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

Ready For It. ~Taylor Swift


I can't stop playing this. I love it plus the words fit right now 

https://youtu.be/wIft-t-MQuE


----------



## swamptoad

Dan Fogelberg - Longer


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Go6I2_PpBU[/ame]


----------



## Rojodi

I know it's early but.....

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-hWZGIWe_U"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-hWZGIWe_U[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Barbra Streisand by Duck Sauce


----------



## BlueJay

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWSz_PAfgNc&list=PL00101F84529D5DF4&index=1[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

4ever ~The Veronicas

Crap! I am such a teenager hahaha :doh:

https://youtu.be/PE8XM1gHEno


----------



## Rojodi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl1mQASHc48"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl1mQASHc48[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad

I am listening to previously recorded stuff of NPR on my Xbox one (Radiotopia) ... R.E.M. is re-releasing Automatic For The People after 25 years with additional content. I thought how cool! I've collected lots of R.E.M. but I am more fond of their earlier stuff and am yet to catch of with their newer stuff. Automatic For The People is an excellent album!


----------



## Rojodi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SCzVEUlqqA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SCzVEUlqqA[/ame]


----------



## Kristal

Favorite for a while now

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NOL4SfLrXqo[/ame]


----------



## Tracyarts

My Christmas music playlist, the current song is "Ding Dong Merrily on High" by Blackmore's Night.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The theme from "A Clockwork Orange" by Wendy Carlos


----------



## Rojodi

Haven't heard this is over 30 years
Recommended on Spotify!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbmOEEWLtqE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbmOEEWLtqE[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

Album is _The Campfire Headphase_ by Boards Of Canada. 
Track : 'Chromakey Dreamcoat'.


----------



## FreeThinker

Any time I'm feeling depressed (most of the time, lately), I like to listen to Townes Van Zandt. 

Snake Song is one that gets me. Toughen yourself up against the harshness of life and, in so doing, push away those who could help you. 

Here it is performed by Emmylou Harris:

https://youtu.be/Ne12IHcUvZw



_I'll be here when you start sinkin' _​


----------



## FreeThinker

Spiraling down with more Townes tonight. 

Rake:
https://youtu.be/sx4PsxUvMqY



Marie:
https://youtu.be/Lk-zKjfO2E8



Nothin' (performed by Lucinda Williams) :
https://youtu.be/48KVVFiL0b4



Waitin' Around To Die:
https://youtu.be/xTGKzWDakK8



A Song For:
https://youtu.be/_Qv1q0inGfI




_It's too late to wish I'd been stronger.​_


----------



## Adamantoise

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oLto_YZIDw[/ame]

TorgoTechno


----------



## Angel

FreeThinker said:


> Any time I'm feeling depressed (most of the time, lately), I like to listen to Townes Van Zandt.
> 
> Snake Song is one that gets me. Toughen yourself up against the harshness of life and, in so doing, push away those who could help you.
> 
> _I'll be here when you start sinkin' _​



FreeThinker,

When I'm feeling depressed or sad and alone, these are the kinds of songs I like to listen to. Sometimes just knowing that others experience similar pain makes me feel so not alone and in turn seems to make life more tolerable. 

Though a totally different genre than you may be familiar with, I think you will like the guitar part in this first one, but it is almost at the end of the song.

_Sometimes I hurt and sometimes I cry
Sometimes I can't get it right no matter how hard that I seem to try

Sometimes I fall down and I stumble over my own disguise
But I try to look strong as the whole world looks on, 
Sometimes alone I cry_

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OVt817FC1QA[/ame]


Please Forgive Me

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LfFwwc_2Bhg[/ame]


Through The Fire

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kRn7gpxUSg4[/ame]

_Just hold on ... _

PS: If you ever need a friend, I know of a quiet and shy someone whom has enjoyed reading your articulate and insightful posts and whom has respectfully admired you from afar for oh about twelve years now. :blush:


----------



## AuntHen

Cherry Blossom Road. ~Heart

https://youtu.be/X_uJILoPp6o


----------



## swamptoad

_These Days_ (a simple rendition of just him and his guitar) - _Jackson Browne_

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPk11AugG4c[/ame]

He originally composed this song when he was 17.


----------



## Kristal

Unbreakable

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOa-9l2RTVw[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

I Like the Way This Is Going. ~Eels

https://youtu.be/0qlcXTjogJY


----------



## Iannathedriveress

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxVK3VI4cko&t=29s[/ame]


----------



## Rojodi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmZBC92pgrE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmZBC92pgrE[/ame]


----------



## Kristal

PINK FLOYD - A SAUCERFUL OF SECRETS - LIVE AT POMPEII

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEfS98F89Ho[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen

Gorgeous. ~Taylor Swift

The moment I heard this song, about a month ago or so, it reminded me of someone. I just automatically thought/think of that person (especially the line about the eyes) when I hear/heard it 

https://youtu.be/EUoe7cf0HYw


----------



## AuntHen

https://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## JMCGB

LOL

https://youtu.be/iMpu3zNY-wk


----------



## Rojodi

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2FPQvwhSDY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2FPQvwhSDY[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

Kiss Kicker 99 by The Fontanelles (featured in 'Hobgoblins' from 1988, one of MST3K's riffed films).

www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0DPvBFqBPg


----------



## MattB

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWRCJhsz5t4[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

Bewitched by Candlemass - I regret not bothering to listen to them sooner...


----------



## Adamantoise

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVFLFQ1b95A[/ame]

Can't stop listening...send help. ,\m/


----------



## Adamantoise

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FBSBHMF0yM[/ame]

Have another one from these marvellous lads. R.I.P. Midnight (lead singer).


----------



## AuntHen

Night Shift. ~Commodores


https://youtu.be/EQmD6sNcAC0


----------



## Rojodi

I Cannot Believe It's True - Phil Collins


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Witch Hunt by Rush


----------



## hommecreux

The Darkness - All the Pretty Girls

Love this band, corny as they are. Plus, believe it or not, I can rock the hell out of "I Believe in a Thing Called Love" at karaoke night! 

https://youtu.be/eDGtuDgmPGk


----------



## Tracii

Blackmore's Night.
Paris Moon CD

I am a fan of Jason Crabb too such a great singer and a nice guy.


----------



## ChattyBecca

Chris Stapleton playlist.


----------



## Adamantoise

A Rotting Surprise by Phantasm (Wis.).


----------



## Iannathedriveress

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfs8NYg7yQM[/ame]


----------



## Iannathedriveress

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEdRhmBx8IU[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

The Girl In The Dirty Shirt by Oasis.


----------



## swamptoad

Name by The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## JMCGB

Go Fuck Yourself - Two Feet


----------



## Adamantoise

Flesh - KMFDM


----------



## Rojodi

Him - Rupert Holmes

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHmPlfW24-E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHmPlfW24-E[/ame]


----------



## Am Jim

Rojodi said:


> Him - Rupert Holmes
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHmPlfW24-E



Great song! Thx for posting.


----------



## Rojodi

Spider and Snakes
Jim Stafford


----------



## Jon Blaze

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vqc6YNn5S8[/ame] 

Jazz Rap soothes the soul.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Escapade by Janet Jackson


----------



## kristy007l

Migos, Cardi B, Kendrick Lamar, Travis Scott, The Weeknd


----------



## Rojodi

Billy Preston and Syreeta Wright
"With You I'm Born Again"

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqTq8gckf8E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqTq8gckf8E[/ame]


----------



## Adamantoise

_Satan-Spawn, the Caco-Daemon_ by Deicide.


----------



## MattB




----------



## Rojodi

Meco - Star Wars And Other Galactic Funk



May the Fourth be with you!


----------



## Adamantoise

Music from _Final Fantasy VII _and _Final Fantasy VIII._ I've been trying to learn how to play some pieces on my guitar - it's not been easy...


----------



## swamptoad

"Who is Johnny" from the movie Short Circuit


----------



## John Smith

This is America - Childish Gambino


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Listening to Rihanna's songs. Can't get enough of her overall look last night in Met Gala.


----------



## MattB

TSOL- Superficial Love


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## wrestlingguy




----------



## wrestlingguy




----------



## wrestlingguy




----------



## wrestlingguy




----------



## MattB




----------



## GummyBear

ABBA Dancing Queen


----------



## starharp

Love and War, Metro Station


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hunger by Florence and the Machine


----------



## Maize

I've been on a big Plaid kick lately, so I've just had all of the Plaid albums I own on shuffle recently.


----------



## DragonFly

Willie Nelson on Alexa Shuffle.... kickin it old school


----------



## Munchausen

Frenetic Amnesic by CKY


----------



## swamptoad

Random 80s ....

Nu Shooz!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Animal by Against Me!


----------



## BlueJay

*Harry Belafonte - Jump In The Line*


----------



## tonyguy

Right _now_ (literally!) I'm listening to "After All" by Michael Buble, beautiful song, beautiful lyric.


----------



## Yakatori

_Hanging on the Corner* - *_*Blood for Blood *​


----------



## MattB

Van Halen- Runnin' With The Devil


----------



## Adamantoise

Let There Be Flutes by Bentley Rhythm Ace. I'm a big fan of their material!


----------



## Rojodi

Goodbye, Mr. Bond
Blotto


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Missing by Everything But The Girl


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's time again.......for us to keep on posting what we are listening to :happy:
> 
> Risible will close the old thread- here is the link to it:
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1176717
> 
> 
> Planet Soul - Feel the Music



Steve Khan, "Evidence"


----------



## Adamantoise

Praise The Lord (Opium Of The Masses) by Dying Fetus.
From 2000's album 'Destroy The Opposition'.


----------



## Sir Jeffrey

Still - the new Mazzy Star EP


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Cracker - "Kerosene Hat"


----------



## MattB

SNFU- Cannibal Café


----------



## Adamantoise

Why Can The Bodies Fly? - Pungent Stench


----------



## Sir Jeffrey

Pinkshinyultrablast - Miserable Miracles


----------



## DragonFly

Deva Premal -OM NAMO BHAGAVATE VASUDEVA
. This tends to help me relax. I use Mala Mantra meditation as part of my spiritual life. This one really speaks to me


----------



## Sir Jeffrey

Hatchie - Sugar & Spice


----------



## MattB

Be My Baby- The Ronettes


----------



## Sir Jeffrey

Flaco Jimenez - Buena Suerte Senorita


----------



## Yakatori

4^ I see your mantra and raise you one hymn:

_6AM Jullandar Shere (Tjinder Singh)_* - Cornershop*

​


----------



## Yakatori

Heh....Why are the white folks in this video depicted so pottery-barn bougie? What's up with that? And what's up with his puny legs-together dancing? That's sort of weird to me. Tell me, please, is it me?

_I Got Nothin'_ *- Darius Rucker*

​


----------



## Yakatori

These guys do a lot of covers, this is one of their better ones:


_Rich Girl_ _- _(*Hall & Oates *cover) featuring *Lake Street Dive*​


----------



## Sir Jeffrey

I like Lake Street Dive ....currently listening to Roxy Music - Avalon.


----------



## Jay78

Chris Cornell - Songbook Album


----------



## DragonFly

I have Alexa shuffling Willie Nelson. I’m old school like that.


----------



## MattB

This is great, sort of 80's but with a noisy side. Digging it!


----------



## MattB

Freddy Cannon- Palisades Park


----------



## DragonFly

The Best of Willie Nelson


----------



## LumpySmile

GREAT IDEA!!!! Breaking out my favorite Willie album, Born For Trouble!!


----------



## MattB

The Toasters- Frankenska


----------



## Sir Jeffrey

Cornelia Murr - Different This Time


----------



## MattB

Slayer- Chemical Warfare


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I'm currently listening to a four CD set called "100 Songs of the 50s".

Yeah, a few of the songs don't work for me but then that's pretty much true of music from all eras.

However, for the most part, this is a terrific collection of songs where I can actually understand the words and they're genuinely fun to listen to.


----------



## Yakatori

Hard to get past those _90_s.

_Sick of Myself _- *Mathew Sweet*​


----------



## Sir Jeffrey

The debut album by Dizzy


----------



## Adamantoise

My Name Is Mud - Primus.


----------



## limitededition

Mono Mind - Save Me A Place


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I just listened to a compilation CD of 27 songs from 1966. Lots of groovy tunes from the year I was born


----------



## Lizzie_Jones




----------



## limitededition

Lizzie_Jones said:


>



Ohh wow Enigma was my favorite back in the day  love them


----------



## limitededition

With pending hurricane Florence I thought this would be appropriate to listen to now


----------



## Funtastic curves

Lizzie_Jones said:


>



I loved principal of lost...but the entire album was nice. 

I may have to put this in my music for work rotation tomorrow


----------



## limitededition

Something to wake me up at work tonight


----------



## LumpySmile

A little Bowling For Soup this morning...


----------



## limitededition




----------



## MattB




----------



## Adamantoise

Fatalist by Napalm Death.


----------



## MattB

Ramones- Judy Is A Punk


----------



## blackry

bullet by hollywood undead


----------



## MattB

Behemoth- Sabbath Mater


----------



## Adamantoise

Been a bit obsessed with Horrified by Repulsion - a blisteringly fast record for its time.


----------



## Yakatori

Not for everyone, might take more than some are willing to invest to really get into:



*Hobo Johnson and The Lovemakers*: _NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert_​


----------



## Adamantoise

Allegro from _*Concerto grosso in G minor, Op. 6, No. 8 *_by Arcangelo Corelli.


----------



## Yakatori

_Detox Island_ - *Diva Sweetly*​


----------



## wrenchboy

An opera singer Montserrat Cabelle with full orchestra covering Bohemian Rhapsody with guest Bruce Dickinson singer of heavy metal group Iron Maiden.


----------



## Adamantoise

Guzma battle theme from Pokémon Sun/Moon. Yo.


----------



## lovelydaisy

wande they didn't know


----------



## Adamantoise

Machine Head - 'Block'


----------



## Rojodi

A hidden gem

Billy Ocean "Love Really Hurts Without You"


----------



## ChocolateBear

This is my (public) playlist on Spotify. I compiled, and am still filling it with, songs I liked back when I drove for a certain
major trucking company. Lots of smooth jazz (think SiriusXM Watercolors) on here, for the most part.

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3371tQSUdKyQxMae72aHFI


----------



## Timberwolf

Quite a lot of Greta van Fleet:



Their music makes me feel alive again.


----------



## ChocolateBear

Timberwolf said:


> Quite a lot of Greta van Fleet:
> 
> 
> 
> Their music makes me feel alive again.




Can't say I've really heard of them but apparently I have one of their albums on Spotify? Not sure how I added it.


----------



## swamptoad

The Moody Blues - Tuesday Afternoon



https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...0A17E49D08E96EB722430A17E49D08E9&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Adamantoise

Tunnel Of Horrors by Abscess. I liked Abscess' sound, but I've only one album of theirs - Horrorhammer.


----------



## wrenchboy

Vicious by Halestorm 
I just got the cd for Christmas 
The entire album kick ass!


----------



## landshark




----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Right this moment I am listening to John Coltrane's Blue Note album "Blue Train".


----------



## syabloveschub

A new song by one of my favorite bands, Walk the Moon


----------



## DragonFly

My guilty pleasure, I have Alexa Shuffle Willie Nelson as I’m falling asleep. I end up crying half the time!


----------



## LizzieJones




----------



## Yakatori

^Heh-heh, the chorus part at 2:37 always reminds me of the UK and Commonwealth Dimmers, how they're kind of rough around the edges, always like to _have-a-go:
_
_Truly, Madly, Deeply - _*Savage Garden* (feat Soccer Hooligans?)

​


----------



## kgknight

Pandora radio. DooWop station.


----------



## Tracyarts

U2 - "Gloria". Loud, and on repeat.


----------



## Adamantoise

'Tongue' by Underworld, from the album 'DubNoBassWithMyHeadMan'. It isn't quite what I expected it to be, but it is a good album nevertheless. I bought it because I had enjoyed 'Beaucoup Fish' a lot.


----------



## LizzieJones




----------



## BigElectricKat




----------



## Adamantoise

Rain, at the moment. I'm so glad youtube exists, to be honest. It's pretty cold out.


----------



## Jay78

Tom Petty radio on satellite radio!! I still can’t believe he’s gone


----------



## Korn Loffie

Lou Reed's album New York, hard to believe it's 30 yrs old


----------



## Adamantoise

'Masked Killer' by Disatrous Murmur.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

It’s a _Concrete Blonde_ kind of night.


----------



## Adamantoise

Lycanthropy by Phantasm.


----------



## Adamantoise

Everybody's Got To Learn Sometime by The Korgis.


----------



## Adamantoise

Retribution For The Dead - Autopsy


----------



## CPProp

North from Album Nahoo Too - Paul Mounsey


----------



## LizzieJones




----------



## ravfa

Just listened to Black Sabbath's 2 cd "The End," a live 2017 recording of their final concert in their hometown of Birmingham, after adding it to my iTunes library.


----------



## Adamantoise

The Rhode Tune by Flytronix. Drum n' bass from 1996.


----------



## Ilegalpat

Pink Floyd Animals. Boney James a few CDs. I have my Youtube mix. I am always listening to music


----------



## Adamantoise

Approach and Identify by Source Direct.
I think this is Intelligent Drum n' Bass - could be wrong though.


----------



## aurea

Bohemian Rhapsody: The Soundtrack: by Queen | Oct 19, 2018





I was so moved by the wonderful music and thinking of the loss of Freddie's genius, that it brought me to tears.

Actually, this was Tuesday afternoon...


----------



## aurea

Oops!


----------



## Ilegalpat




----------



## Adamantoise

Left Hand Path - Entombed.


----------



## Adamantoise

Balls To The Wall by Accept.


----------



## LizzieJones




----------



## Adamantoise

Green Calx by Aphex Twin - from Selected Ambient Works 85-92 (1993).


----------



## LizzieJones




----------



## Jay78

The Beatles!!


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

WBGO - Jazz station out of Newark, NJ - streaming


----------



## Adamantoise

_Psycho Killer -_ Talking Heads


----------



## Jay78

Adamantoise said:


> _Psycho Killer -_ Talking Heads


Fa-fa-fa-fa-fa-fa-fa-fa-fa-far…


----------



## Volt01

one by one by cher.


----------



## Volt01

AC/DC whole lotta rosie lol


----------



## Grizzlybear

The last thing was Physical Graffiti from the legendary Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Adamantoise

"Yahweh Is My Sacrifice" by Agiel, from the 2002 album 'Dark Pantheons Again Will Reign'. I'd love to look at a tab of this track.


----------



## Adamantoise

"Gilded Lily" by GWAR.


----------



## Adamantoise

Oh, I bought a double disc edition of Morbid Saint's 'Spectrum Of Death' and I've been listening to it while doing a puzzle. Super stuff.


----------



## smithnwesson

Brahms Intermezzo No 2 in A Op 118 performed by Glen Gould. 
Even if you're not a classical music fan: Turn up the sound, close your eyes, and just listen.


----------



## LizzieJones

My favourite classical piece .....


----------



## BigElectricKat

Qu-est ce que c'est?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Theme to my current Netflix show


----------



## Adamantoise

'Love Like Blood' by Killing Joke. Love these guys.


----------



## nitewriter

Temple of the Sun By the Rippingtons


----------



## Adamantoise

Well, I was gonna listen to Roni Size, but I've ended up listening to The Corgis 'Everybody's Got To Learn Sometime'. Weird.


----------



## Adamantoise

Gelid Remains by Demolition Hammer.


----------



## Grizzlybear

An audiobook. "The Count of Monte Christo" in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Adamantoise

The Dark by Metal Church, both the album and title track.


----------



## CPProp

Una Palliser - Mo Ghile Mear

its not everyones cup of tea


----------



## nitewriter

Catalina Kiss by Acoustic Alchemy


----------



## swamptoad

Random 80s songs ....earlier it was T'pau "Heart and Soul"


----------



## Dan DeLeon

​


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Streaming; "Weekend Jazz - Mellow Jazz Hip Hop Instrumental - 7 Hours Music" on YouTube.


----------



## syabloveschub

Salt and Peppa, Let's Talk about Sex... But for humorous reasons


----------



## Adamantoise

"The Krusher" by Asphyx. Death/Doom from 1992.


----------



## swamptoad

A bunch of random songs from the 70s on Spotify.


----------



## Adamantoise

"Last One On Earth" - Asphyx.


----------



## swamptoad

Starland Vocal Band - Afternoon Delight


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Streaming a couple of hours of acid jazz tracks on YouTube.


----------



## swamptoad

All out 80s marathon


----------



## nitewriter

1000 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## AuntHen

I'm Running From The Scene ~Manic Bloom


----------



## Adamantoise

Fearsome Jewel 3 by Andrew Thomas.


----------



## swamptoad

The cat purring


----------



## Volt01

Unwell, Matchbox 20


----------



## nitewriter

Knights in White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## Dan DeLeon

Serenely stuck in The Sixties . . .

​

Currently in movie theatres: _Echo in the Canyon_, a highly recommended (by me) documentary about Rock groups who defined and were defined by the "Laurel Canyon music scene" and "The California Sound" in Los Angeles, California circa 1965 to 1967. Profiled groups include The Beach Boys, Buffalo Springfield, The Byrds, The Mamas and The Papas, and, too too briefly, The Association. Among the rock icons interviewed: Jackson Browne, Eric Clapton, David Crosby, Tom Petty, Michelle Phillips, Ringo Starr, Stephen Stills, and Brian Wilson. If you were around during The Sixties and loved Rock Music, _Echo in the Canyon_ is a nostaglic _Must-See_!

_Echo in the Canyon_
https://www.rollingstone.com/movies...ry-jakob-dylan-tom-petty-brian-wilson-817604/

Stop, Children, what's that sound . . . ?

​


----------



## nitewriter

Wade in the Water - Eva Cassidy


----------



## Adamantoise

Zero The Hero, originally by Black Sabbath, covered by Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## Adamantoise

Gods On Fire by Korpiklaani.


----------



## Adamantoise

Mr. Crowley - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## nitewriter

Dairy Queen - Indigo Girls


----------



## Dan DeLeon

​


----------



## nitewriter

Take it Easy - The Eagles


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Primus, "Antipop".


----------



## Adamantoise

Rat In Mi Kitchen - UB40


----------



## Adamantoise

Never Know Why - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Dan DeLeon

Yesterday was Sir Paul McCartney's 77th birthday.

"Yesterday" was also, arguably, McCartney's best song. But, here's an instrumental from his eponymous debut solo album. That's Paul playing _all_ instruments.

​


----------



## Dan DeLeon

​


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Well, I listen to pretty much strictly guitar-driven classic rock and a lot of obscure/esoteric stuff at that. So if I ever post anything here, more than likely it'll be something you'll just have to roll your eyes at and keep scrolling. lol  But this is a live album of a German band from 1973 that I'm listening to on my stereo right now:


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Now listening to this...


----------



## Dan DeLeon

German Rock band circa 1973?

Ever hear of Nektar?

​


----------



## Dan DeLeon

. . . in 1973 I was working as a movie theatre usher. A year later, I got hipped to Nektar by a "stoner" who was one of the theatre janitors. _Fidgety Queen_ (from _Down to Earth_) was a favorite Nektar track of his.

​


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Dan DeLeon said:


> German Rock band circa 1973?
> 
> Ever hear of Nektar?
> 
> ​




"Ever heard of Nektar?", he says.  Of course I have!  I listen to a TON of rare and obscure stuff, and I love going onto YouTube to find new stuff to listen to. I mostly listen to stuff in the years of roughly 1967-'75, with some stuff before and after. I like some bands that are even as obscure as only 6 originally released copies of an album, so that'll give you an idea of some of the rare and even esoteric stuff I'm interested in. I probably have close to 1,000 bands written down by now that I like. lol


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Now I'm listening to this. Just a bit of silliness folks!  This music/genre might not be to anyone's taste, but just have a listen to the lyrics.  This was originally an old blues song by Willie Dixon.

'Built For Comfort' - Freight Train (1971)


----------



## Dan DeLeon

On an El Lay National Public Radio affiliate, the host of a radio program used Alberta Hunter's nonpareil rendition of Cole Porter's sublime _Miss Otis Regrets _as the show's introductory theme. Indelibly implanted in my brain.

​


----------



## Dan DeLeon

Well, I can't say that The Blues is a favorite musical style of mine. But, there a few tunes that spark my synapses and rivet me to listen. Jack Nitzche's driving, pounding _Hard Workin' Man_ -- owned by Don Van Vliet (AKA "Captain Beefheart") -- is one of them.

​


----------



## Dan DeLeon

EuroCult Cinema Musica by maestro Ennio Morricone





​


----------



## Dan DeLeon

EuroCult Cinema Music by and featuring Nora Orlandi





​


----------



## Adamantoise

Audax Powder by Polygon Window, one of Aphex Twin's side projects.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

The Limbaugh Show.


----------



## Adamantoise

'Workout' by Klute. Chilled out drum 'n' bass.


----------



## Adamantoise

Danse Macabre - Camille Saint-Saens


----------



## HUGEisElegant

This live version of 'Fire and Water' by Free.


----------



## Grizzlybear

Adamantoise said:


> Danse Macabre - Camille Saint-Saens


Very fun piece!


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Streaming WBGO out of Newark, New Jersey. The best jazz station in the known universe.


----------



## Adamantoise

Satellite Anthem Icarus by Boards Of Canada. Very nice, space-like and slow.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Right now I'm listening to a one-album wonder Australian band by the name of 'Flake' from 1971. Namely, these songs:


----------



## nitewriter

The other night I just picked up WBGO and listened to the Oscar Peterson Trio for half an hour before I lost the signal.


----------



## Adamantoise

Darkest Day by Obituary.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## CPProp

Enya


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

S. Rachmaninoff- Symphony #2- Andre Previn & London Symphony Orch. (1973 recording). R.I.P. & Harmony Sir Andre Previn. 

I've loved this composition, and many of the wonderful Russian composer, since studying them during my jr. high & high school years. The power, the fragile tender moments, the warm one minute & bracing chill of the unknown or known the next, the passion, romanticism, fear & defiance & struggle in the face of it. You have to close your eyes & allow yourself to get swept up by it.


----------



## littlefairywren

Doing it Retro and having a blast!


----------



## Adamantoise




----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Streaming WBGO out of Newark, NJ. Best jazz radio station on the planet. "The Afternoon Blues Break" just now beginning.


----------



## syabloveschub

Burnt Out by Dodie Clarke. She is such a good singer


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Streaming "Yessongs" on the YouTubes.


----------



## nitewriter

Wade in the water by Eva Cassidy -RIP


----------



## Adamantoise

Unfit For Human Consumption - Carcass


----------



## Volt01

You and me by Tiffany from the jetsons movie


----------



## syabloveschub

Halsey's Badlands album


----------



## Qq10




----------



## swamptoad

Qq10 said:


>





Nice!


----------



## swamptoad




----------



## swamptoad




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## swamptoad

The Invisible Man - The Breeders


----------



## Adamantoise

Anesthesia (Pulling Teeth) by Metallica/Cliff Burton (r.i.p.)


----------



## swamptoad

Tiny Desk performances by The Pixies and The Breeders


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

"I've Got the World on a String (Live) - Lena Horne via WBGO.


----------



## nitewriter

Catalina Kiss by Acoustic Alchemy.......I listened to WBGO when I lived in Bergen County and could pick up the signal as far as Bear Mountain


----------



## littlefairywren

Simple Desire by All Mankind


----------



## Adamantoise

'Orchard' by Windhand. Some Doom Metal for long winter nights.


----------



## Adamantoise

'Palace of Blood' by Phantasm - some proper old school Death Metal from Wisconsin!


----------



## Orchid

Twelve Days of Christmas - Ray Conniff. Youtube video with music.


----------



## Adamantoise

'Gods on Fire' by Korpiklaani. Folk metal from Finland.


----------



## nitewriter

Peel Me a Grape by Diana Krall


----------



## littlefairywren

What If I Never Get Over You by Lady Antebellum


----------



## Yakatori

A different time, a world away, & just a state of mind all the same:


_Digital Love_ - *Daft Punk*​


----------



## littlefairywren

Silence by SG Lewis


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Ancient Grease - _'Mother Grease the Cat'_ (Women and Children First, 1970)


----------



## HUGEisElegant

The Sacred Mushroom - _'I Take Care'_ (self titled, 1969)


----------



## HUGEisElegant

I love the cheery, quirky, whimsical, feel good lyrics of this song.

Silver Apples - Walkin' ' (The Garden, 1970 - released in 1998)



I can't wait 'til the summer comes along
I'll open up my door and the snow will be gone
People everywhere are sayin' hello
Married couples stop while they're yellin' at each other
The birds are singin' their song, and I'm singin' mine
While I'm walkin'

Pavement gets boilin' hot, I
Gotta give in, put on some shoes and
Wade through people yellin' the news in
Ties and business suits
But I keep walkin' along
Hummin' out my walkin' song I'm
Wearin' holes in the soles of my
Brand new boots

Kickin' on a beer can, clickity-click
Keepin' it bouncin' will keep it alive
Think of all the bubbles somebody must have drank
The bubbles turned to burps in somebody's insides
While I'm walkin'

I like to take my time and look in all the windows
Pretendin' I got money to buy what's in the windows
Lookin' at the ladies, all dressed up in the windows
Watchin' the laundry comin' out of all the windows
Watchin' the cops puttin' tickets on the windows
While I'm walkin

I think I'll keep on hummin' 'cause the day was made for women
I never learned the title of the song I always sing
While I'm walkin'
It's somethin' about hitchin' rides and
Dusty roads and country sides
Sand that gets between your toes
A real walkin' tune
And shufflin' through the meadow grass
And watchin' out for bees and glass
And wadin' through an icy stream
A song about you

La la la la la la la

Da da da da da da da

(Whistling tune)


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Writing on the Wall - _'It Came on a Sunday'_ (Power of the Picts, 1969)


----------



## HUGEisElegant

This is music-related. Just watch this. Bobby McFerrin is a (somewhat) forgotten musical genius, and his interaction and audience involvement is second to none.


----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## HUGEisElegant




----------



## Adamantoise

'Modern Mirror' by Drab Majesty. Dark synthwave.


----------



## Adamantoise

'Red Sand' by Matizz.


----------



## Adamantoise

'Scalding Hail' by Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

2008// Peter Fox - "Schüttel deinen Speck" - 





*Schüttel deinen Speck*
I'll be around this evening

I ride into this club fully decorated
All dance, the ladies are really charming
A whole griddle full of tasty chicks
The ladies shake their hips
Shake their gold on the rips
Shake their breasts
Their boyfriends try to shake their heads with the rhythm
Hey bar keeper, mix something for me
He shaked, poured it to seam
A huge hit pulls me at the wall
The DJ is sporty, I shake his hand - Thanks!
It's shuddering and wavering, everybody turns around, they look at her
She's two tons of pure class
She dances with me like a beautiful elephant


Show me what you have
Shake your back and front
Pearl, your table is fully covered
Shake your flesh

Yes, your table is tiled
I don't need cutlery
Tasty, you have to let me bite
I am a baker and bake on your hot butt cheeks
Your toaster goes up and down
Your fruits are crispy, freshly packed
Finest truffle, huge and compact
You won't be able to cast me off
I cling myself to your teetering skirt
I cling to your lipps like gloss
You are beautiful and clever, an educated buck
Please be my wife - you shake your head
I drown myself in alcohol, because that's too hard for me
I fall over, ambulance men carry me
I get shivers, you are the doctor for me
Give me medicine, please shake your a** for me

https://lyricstranslate.com


----------



## LJ Rock

The other night while I was doing some paperwork I was listening to some old Level42 albums on Spotify, and I saw that they had this "Early Tapes" album from the early 80s. Apparently these guys were a pretty decent funk-jazz fusion group before they started making pop records. Very cool stuff with some good grooves, impressive improv solos and arrangements. Clearly influenced by some of the stuff that Herbie Hancock et al were doing in the late 7os/early 80s, and it's interesting to note the influence these guys had on later British funky acid-jazz type groups to come, namely Jamiroquai.

Here is the Spotify link:
https://open.spotify.com/album/0a1Dze1dDVI7JzUius8gly?si=rJJ4GhlOQk-A5Cob_nIP-g


----------



## Adamantoise

'Midas Touch' by Midnight Star.


----------



## Adamantoise

'Dancing With Tears In My Eyes' by Ultravox.


----------



## Adamantoise

One thing I will declare about the 'Final Fantasy' series is the fantastic music - my favourite tracks are from 7 and 8. Currently listening to 'Find Your Way' - the music that plays when your sent to retrieve the Student I.D. from the labyrinth by General Caraway's guard. Atmospheric, in some places mournful and unsettling.


----------



## Adamantoise

'Sign Of The Times' by Morbid Saint.


----------



## Adamantoise

Assassin - Morbid Saint


----------



## syabloveschub

Level of Concern- Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Tempere

Brian Fallon’s “Local Honey” album


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

I was listening to this song-and then I noticed the two guys in the background of the album art


----------



## JackCivelli

Wonderland by Caravan Palace


----------



## CPProp

Journey to the Centre of the earth (original 1974) – Rich Wakeman


----------



## Adamantoise

Omgyjya Switch7 by Aphex Twin. This is from his 2001 double LP 'Drukqs'.


----------



## north2alaska

"Weapon of Choice" by Fatboy Slim.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Luke Bryan
Knockin Boots


----------



## Gigi_is_me_me

It’s a Beck kind of day...


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Adamantoise said:


> Omgyjya Switch7 by Aphex Twin. This is from his 2001 double LP 'Drukqs'.


How you like me now? The Heavy.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Favorite House song of all time.


----------



## Gigi_is_me_me




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Jon Blaze

I was never a huge MC Hammer fan. So I never heard of 2 Bigg MC. Decent hype song.


----------



## north2alaska

Jon Blaze said:


> Favorite House song of all time.




Love this song! First heard it in GTA V but it's now a favorite


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just Blaze is a criminally underrated producer.


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## Jon Blaze

.....WU-TANG!


----------



## mathfa

Great English musician I discovered recently. "Two Fingers" is another great song.


----------



## riplee

I've been listening to this for months now. 

It works when I want to sleep, wake up or for any occasion.


----------



## north2alaska

Grace - Lewis Capaldi

Best video I've seen in a while


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Volt01




----------



## Still a Skye fan

I'm currently listening to _Miles Davis at Carnegie Hall (1961) _
Great stuff!


----------



## Barrett

I got ear-wormed by a Happy Birthday to Robert Plant post last week, and I've had these two songs stuck in my head ever since.



and


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Barrett




----------



## littlefairywren

Steve Perry's voice ❤


----------



## Barrett




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Barrett




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## MattB




----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Barrett




----------



## littlefairywren

I'm mildly obsessed with Roudeep right now, so this is a constant everyday...


----------



## Barrett




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Currently in the mood of the 70s pop rock. This is one of my favorite band of all time, Toto! It's from their first album.


----------



## Barrett




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Colonial Warrior

I was hearing this tonight. It's a jewel of the early 70s bubblegum pop by The Peppermint Rainbow!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Today I'm in the mood for some 80s power! Look what I found!


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## Barrett




----------



## GeeseHoward

Head games by Foreigner


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Colonial Warrior

DazzlingAnna said:


>



It's one of my favorites from Sting. Here is another one that brought me wonderful memories of my last semester in college, August to December of 1996!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I cannot decide which one to choose of these two... both excellent, both need volume up


----------



## Jay78

A lot of Grateful Dead


----------



## Dayeme35

Decided to take it back with some Soundgarden,,,,


----------



## Dayeme35

I Love Mashuos,,,


----------



## Barrett

Rest in Peace, Eddie.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Barrett

littlefairywren said:


>


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Adamantoise

Music from Sonic 3d: Flickies' Island. Volcano Valley 2.


----------



## littlefairywren

This is soooo good and I adore the video!


----------



## Dayeme35




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dayeme35 said:


>



Awesome classic- never get tired of that one


----------



## Colonial Warrior

It's throwback Thursday. Let's remember those wonderful Thursday nights from 1978 to 1982!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> It's throwback Thursday. Let's remember those wonderful Thursday nights from 1978 to 1982!



Dont you forget I started a thread for funk that needs to be revived...again!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jeez, this one is so appropriate for so many times in my life. True fucking tragedy.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Jeez, this one is so appropriate for so many times in my life. True fucking tragedy.



It was one of my favorites in my first semester of college!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Dont you forget I started a thread for funk that needs to be revived...again!


Tell me where it is. I love old school funk. I consider myself a frustrated bass guitar player!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> Tell me where it is. I love old school funk. I consider myself a frustrated bass guitar player!


I hope this link works for you 





Funk Appreciation.....


I like to think of myself as a funky kind of girl....that loves old funky music :D Not all of these might fit your definition of funk but you're free to correct me by posting links to the "real funk" ;) Let me get us started.... Brothers Johnson- Stomp...




www.dimensionsmagazine.com


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Another of my all time faves....never get tired of hearing this one. Such a beautiful song and voice


----------



## Barrett




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Joker

You had to ask this and I have it on.


----------



## Adamantoise

'Selected Killing' by Morgoth, a german late eighties/early nineties death metal band.


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Rojodi




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## littlefairywren

Barrett said:


>



Thank you @Barrett for introducing me to Cannons. Sooo good!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna

I have no idea what this song is about but I remember that I could sing the lyrics fluently. Years ago. At some parties.
Maybe after having a drink....


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Colonial Warrior

In this throwback Thursday, I don't know who else remember those days of VHS movie rentals. Particularly when you went to the video clubs and found a wall full of ninja movies (American Ninja series, Ninja Assassins, and many more).

This song may make you remember those days!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Good morning!

More nostalgia!

I can't remember how many times I recorded this song in my first boom box in 1983. I still love it!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Tonight I feel so sad and melancholic. I have many friends but no one I can build a dream of. Perhaps the most closest person to that passed away in 2013. 

I'm sad but sure she was now resting in the Peace of the Lord like the angel she was on this Earth!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Barrett




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Colonial Warrior

I just love this classic!


----------



## Barrett

A tribute song by Wolfgang Van Halen to his father, Eddie.


----------



## littlefairywren

That made me cry hard.


Barrett said:


> A tribute song by Wolfgang Van Halen to his father, Eddie.


----------



## Barrett

littlefairywren said:


> That made me cry hard.


It got me, too.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Barrett said:


> A tribute song by Wolfgang Van Halen to his father, Eddie.



Nice tribute! I love it!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Feeling for this!


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Thanksgiving Eve! Time to remember those wonderful moments of the early 80s for me. I wish to share with you a piece of music of those wonderful days!


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## melallensink

3D printer running in the other room....


----------



## Munchausen




----------



## Colonial Warrior

On a black Friday, it's time for some relaxing tune. Ostrich People from The Chocolate Tunnel.

Unconfirmed fact (to me): Legendary rock singer Steve Perry was on the drums on his pre-Journey days!


----------



## Orchid




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Orchid




----------



## Orchid




----------



## littlefairywren

I love the original and this one just as much


----------



## Orchid




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Does anyone remember the late Sam Kinison? I still love his style!


----------



## Munchausen




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## JenniBoo

Stone Heart by Taemin


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Remember the cool 90s with this tune from Porno for Pyros!


----------



## DJ_S

Listened to this, this morning, a great mix of nu jazz/soul and broken beats. I’ve been a fan of Marc Mac (4 hero) for many years, he’s created some amazing music.





__





Mixcloud







www.mixcloud.com


----------



## Munchausen




----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## AuntHen

I'm A Ramblin' Man ~Waylon Jennings


----------



## Munchausen




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## AuntHen

Tulsa Time ~Don Williams


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Barrett




----------



## AuntHen

Dedicated to my sister Erica... "meet you on the other side". I miss you always.

Just Breathe ~Pearl Jam


----------



## Munchausen




----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> Dedicated to my sister Erica... "meet you on the other side". I miss you always.
> 
> Just Breathe ~Pearl Jam



((((((B))))))


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh my...goosebumps! Thank you


----------



## littlefairywren

I fell down a music rabbit hole and found this fella...


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## AuntHen

Lazy Eye ~Silversun Pickups


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Sonic Purity

Lemonade Kid performed by Kak, when you want your laid-back late 1960s country-psychedelic music with pedal steel guitar.


Learned of this one years ago from The Meaty Paws, who started only about 3 years after i did and is still doing shows at KALX Berkeley California, Wednesdays 6-9 PM Pacific Time. He was doing Americana shows years before that genre term was coined, tastefully blended with pop, rock, and all sorts of other sounds.


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> ((((((B))))))



Awww (((K))). We still love this thread


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> Awww (((K))). We still love this thread


Very much so, B. I've missed your lovely presence


----------



## AuntHen

Lonesome, Ornery and Mean ~Waylon Jennings


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## AuntHen

Forty Six & 2 ~Tool


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## Orchid




----------



## littlefairywren

No More Time - Hansaa


----------



## littlefairywren

KastomariN - Night (Original Mix)


----------



## littlefairywren

Manchester Orchestra - The Silence


----------



## littlefairywren

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin (from back in the day and listening to it right now).


----------



## littlefairywren

Black Atlass - Never Enough


----------



## AuntHen

Earthcrosser ~Veruca Salt


----------



## littlefairywren




----------



## Barrett

Sugarloaf -- Green-Eyed Lady


----------



## Barrett

Argent -- Hold Your Head Up


----------



## Barrett

Climax Blues Band -- Couldn't Get It Right


----------



## Barrett

Gary Wright -- Love Is Alive


----------



## Barrett

Gerry Rafferty -- Right Down The Line


----------



## Barrett




----------



## AuntHen

Summer Night City ~ABBA 
1. I'm not ashamed of liking ABBA
2. This live version is better than the recording
3. My Mom looked like Frida when she was younger
4. I named a chicken after Frida 
5. I want Agnetha's outfit and hairstyle (she rocked it way before Miley).


----------



## littlefairywren

Ben Phipps - Don't Look Back (feat. Ashe)


----------



## littlefairywren

Duke Dumont - Ocean Drive


----------



## littlefairywren

Nine Inch Nails - Closer


----------



## littlefairywren

deadmau5 and Kaskade - I Remember


----------



## Colonial Warrior

fat9276 said:


> Summer Night City ~ABBA
> 1. I'm not ashamed of liking ABBA
> 2. This live version is better than the recording
> 3. My Mom looked like Frida when she was younger
> 4. I named a chicken after Frida
> 5. I want Agnetha's outfit and hairstyle (she rocked it way before Miley).



ABBA was one of the greatest groups of the 70s! It's a shame they broke in the early 80s.

My top favorites from ABBA:

Take a chance on me.
Super Troopers
Chiquitita (Both in English and Spanish)
Voules Vous.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

To remember one sweet angel from Mississippi!


----------



## AuntHen

Heart of Gold ~ Neil Young


----------



## littlefairywren

The Teskey Brothers - Crying Shame


----------



## littlefairywren

Alex Lloyd - Sometimes


----------



## Barrett

The Mavericks -- What a Cryin' Shame


----------



## Barrett

Diamond Rio -- Beautiful Mess


----------



## littlefairywren

I Belong to You - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## littlefairywren

Borders - Saint Jhn ft. Lenny Kravitz


----------



## littlefairywren

Plumb - Hang On (Dave Aude extended mix)


----------



## AuntHen

Fly ~Veruca Salt


----------



## littlefairywren

If I Knew Then - Lady Antebellum ❤


----------



## AuntHen

Wires ~Coconut Records

I love Jason Schwartzman as an actor and musician.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Wishing you a nice week to all of you!


----------



## penguin




----------



## littlefairywren

Hansaa - I'm Coming Home


----------



## littlefairywren

Dude is giving me goosebumps! Pretty good for a cover of a brilliant classic.
Marc Broussard - Cry to Me


----------



## littlefairywren

Marc Broussard - These Arms of Mine 
I'm ok with covers if there's respect for the original <3


----------



## AuntHen

Sandman ~America


----------



## littlefairywren

Need to Feel Loved (Adam K & Soha Vocal Mix) - Reflekt ft. Delline Bass


----------



## Fuzzy




----------



## AuntHen

Drivin' My Life Away ~ Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## Colonial Warrior

penguin said:


>



I wish to share with you and everyone else here this also from Tenacious D!


----------



## Barrett

The Toadies -- "Possum Kingdom"


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Perhaps the best country artist I've heard in recent years


----------



## littlefairywren

Cannons - Talk Talk


----------



## AuntHen

Silent Night ~ Mercy Me

My favorite version of this Christmas song (I especially love when Amy Grant kicks the harmonies in)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Merry Christmas to everyone of you!


----------



## littlefairywren

Ray Charles - Spirit of Christmas
Makes me cry EVERY single time.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hayden James - Just Friends ft. Boy Matthews


----------



## littlefairywren

Hayden James & NAATIONS - Nowhere To Go


----------



## littlefairywren

Hayden James ft. Running Touch - Better Together


----------



## AuntHen

Guitar Man ~Bread


----------



## Colonial Warrior

A back to back by superstar Peter Frampton


----------



## Joker

Yes I am a NERD.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Joker said:


> Yes I am a NERD.



I'm not a TNG fan but always a fan of Patrick Stewart. I just love his accent. Just the best reason I still watch the 1984 movie Dune although it's one of the worst movies in the space opera genre.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

And speaking about Dune!


----------



## Joker

Words to the wise from The Redneck Rabbi.


----------



## Joker

Best Dad Joke ever?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Joker said:


> Words to the wise from The Redneck Rabbi.
> View attachment 138990


It happens very often to me!


----------



## Fuzzy

This gives some people anxiety.. while this puts me into a long deep sleep..


----------



## littlefairywren

Fuzzy said:


> This gives some people anxiety.. while this puts me into a long deep sleep..



The sound of falling rain is one of the sweetest sounds.


----------



## littlefairywren

Satin Jackets Ft. Scavenger Hunt - Feel Good


----------



## littlefairywren

Faith No More - Ashes to Ashes


----------



## Fuzzy

I love this concerto, and that she plays this one handed. (And if you feel it moving too slowly, just up the speed to 1.5x)


----------



## littlefairywren

James Arthur - Say You Won't Let Go


----------



## MattB

Opeth- Burden


----------



## AuntHen

Runaround Sue ~Dion


----------



## littlefairywren

Chromatics - Tick of the Clock


----------



## littlefairywren

Lewis Capaldi - Hold Me While You Wait


----------



## AuntHen

Looking For Answers ~Susan Tedeschi


----------



## Barrett

'The Lord of the Rings' film trilogy score -- Howard Shore



The one time I've gone "to the Symphony" in my life was when I traveled to Atlanta in 2004, to see Howard Shore conduct his 'Lord of the Rings' Symphony.
And I got to meet him and shake his hand after the performance.
I have the 'Complete Recordings' on CD (it was also available on vinyl); a special set which laid down the entire score for the Extended Editions of each of the three films.
(this YT vid is not the Complete Recordings.)

While I have a few favorites with regard to film scores, this is definitely my all-time favorite.


----------



## Barrett

Joker said:


> Words to the wise from The Redneck Rabbi.
> View attachment 138990


You mean like mistaking the "What Are You Listening To?" thread for the "Funny Jokes and Memes" thread?


----------



## Barrett

littlefairywren said:


> Chromatics - Tick of the Clock



Clicking-through on that video after it was finished to listen to some of their other stuff, the Chromatics have a sound similar to Cannons.


----------



## Fuzzy

Same. Perfect programming music. I go all day on it. 



Barrett said:


> 'The Lord of the Rings' film trilogy score -- Howard Shore
> 
> 
> 
> The one time I've gone "to the Symphony" in my life was when I traveled to Atlanta in 2004, to see Howard Shore conduct his 'Lord of the Rings' Symphony.
> And I got to meet him and shake his hand after the performance.
> I have the 'Complete Recordings' on CD (it was also available on vinyl); a special set which laid down the entire score for the Extended Editions of each of the three films.
> (this YT vid is not the Complete Recordings.)
> 
> While I have a few favorites with regard to film scores, this is definitely my all-time favorite.


----------



## Fuzzy

The Dead South - In Hell I'll be Good Company


----------



## Joker

Barrett said:


> You mean like mistaking the "What Are You Listening To?" thread for the "Funny Jokes and Memes" thread?


If you had all the voices in your head that we do then you would understand.


----------



## AuntHen

Ride Like The Wind. ~Christopher Cross

*I have so many good memories from the early 80s with his music. My best friend's Mom played this record a lot and I was always at their house


----------



## littlefairywren

Barrett said:


> Clicking-through on that video after it was finished to listen to some of their other stuff, the Chromatics have a sound similar to Cannons.


Yes, I hear it in this one the most 

Shadow



BTW...
I LOVE LOTR! I watched the trilogy last weekend and the music is an added bonus.


----------



## Fuzzy

Mo Ghile Mear - The Chieftains with Sting


----------



## littlefairywren

Massive Attack - Protection


----------



## littlefairywren

Give In To Me - Garrett Hedlund and Leighton Meester


----------



## littlefairywren

Barcelona - Come Back When You Can


----------



## Fuzzy

The Beatles - She's Leaving Home


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead, Cornell 5/8/77


----------



## Barrett

I had never heard this song until this week, when I stumbled upon a series on Amazon Prime, _Britannia_; this is the opening credits song.

Donovan -- Hurdy Gurdy Man


Given the context of _Britannia_ (it is set during the time of the druids), I had wrongly assumed the Hurdy Gurdy Man was a magickal entity in Celtic mythology; perhaps similar to the Horned God.
So I was a little disappointed to find out that a hurdy gurdy is just a guitar-like musical instrument.

I had also never seen Donovan in person before (I had only heard his voice). He reminds me of a hobbit.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Who remembers this instrumental song at the ending of each episode of The Incredible Hulk?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

In just a few minutes there will be 2021! It's a nice love song to close the 2020!


----------



## littlefairywren

Barrett said:


> I had never heard this song until this week, when I stumbled upon a series on Amazon Prime, _Britannia_; this is the opening credits song.
> 
> Donovan -- Hurdy Gurdy Man
> 
> 
> Given the context of _Britannia_ (it is set during the time of the druids), I had wrongly assumed the Hurdy Gurdy Man was a magickal entity in Celtic mythology; perhaps similar to the Horned God.
> So I was a little disappointed to find out that a hurdy gurdy is just a guitar-like musical instrument.
> 
> I had also never seen Donovan in person before (I had only heard his voice). He reminds me of a hobbit.



We're about to get the second season of Britannia here, which is a good thing, because I enjoyed the first. Hurdy Gurdy Man seemed a bit of an odd choice for the opening credits, but I got used to it after a while. 

Catch the Wind is my favourite from the "hobbity" Donovan.


----------



## Barrett

Colonial Warrior said:


> Who remembers this instrumental song at the ending of each episode of The Incredible Hulk?



I have that entire series on DVD. It was one of my favorites growing up.


----------



## Fuzzy

Marc Antoine - Funky Picante


----------



## littlefairywren

Nasty Girl - The Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## littlefairywren

In the Mood for Love - Shigeru Umebayashi


From the "A Single Man" soundtrack, which also features Shigeru Umebayashi as co composer. A truly beautiful movie, matched by it's music.
George's Waltz


----------



## Fuzzy

The Dirty Boogie - Brian Setzer Orchestra


----------



## Fuzzy

Sonny James - Young Love


----------



## Barrett

Donovan & Crystal Gayle -- Catch the Wind


----------



## littlefairywren

Fuzzy said:


> Sonny James - Young Love



It popped up in my shuffle this morning hehe.


----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## AuntHen

The Voice ~ The Moody Blues


----------



## MattB

The Doors- The End


----------



## AuntHen

I've Seen All Good People ~Yes


----------



## MattB

Grateful Dead- The Eleven


----------



## MattB

I just can't fall asleep, and I don't know what to do. 
So, I'll leave this song for you.


----------



## AuntHen

Mountain Music ~Alabama


----------



## littlefairywren

Speechless - Dan & Shay


----------



## AuntHen

Rise ~Herb Alpert

Gotta love that trumpet


----------



## littlefairywren

I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## littlefairywren

From Meet Joe Black ❤
Thomas Newman - Whisper of a Thrill


----------



## littlefairywren

Beautiful War - Kings of Leon


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I love this classic. I heard for the first time in the 1986 movie, Stand by Me!


----------



## CPProp

Kongo - Come with me now


----------



## AuntHen

Mr. Brownstone ~GNR


----------



## Fuzzy

Ethoslab - HermitCraft Season 7: Episode 33


----------



## Fuzzy

Valentina Lisitsa - Addinsell "Warsaw Concerto"


----------



## littlefairywren

The Script - I'm Yours


----------



## MattB

Devo- Freedom of Choice


----------



## AuntHen

Ladies Love Outlaws ~Waylon Jennings


----------



## littlefairywren

Massive Attack - Teardrop


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Today I was hooked on TV music themes from the 70s. Here is one of my favorites!


----------



## Mel KM

Don’t Stop Me Now - Queen


----------



## Fuzzy

Moody Blues - I'm just a singer in a rock n roll band


----------



## AuntHen

Come Sail Away ~Styx


----------



## littlefairywren

Lily Was Here - Candy Dulfer and Dave Stewart


----------



## littlefairywren

Roudeep - Azerbaijan


----------



## AuntHen

Kodachrome ~Paul Simon


----------



## Monster

Italian Leather Sofa - Cake
Basically it's if "Life in the Fast Lane" had a happy ending


----------



## littlefairywren

Show Me - Black Atlass


----------



## AuntHen

Virtue ~Late Night Alumni


----------



## littlefairywren

Up All Night - Cannons ❤


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Angel Face - Tony Banks


----------



## littlefairywren

Game Winner - Joey Dosik


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Gonna Get It - Sharon Jones and the Dap-Kings


----------



## AuntHen

Virus ~Kloud


----------



## littlefairywren

Gavin Friday - Angel


----------



## AuntHen

Bye Bye Love (live) ~The Cars

Dedicated to the idiot journalist who said that Ben Orr was basically just a "pretty boy crooner".


----------



## MattB

Simon and Garfunkel- Bleecker Street


----------



## AuntHen

She Bop ~Cyndi Lauper


----------



## littlefairywren

ZHU - Faded


----------



## Colonial Warrior

AuntHen said:


> Bye Bye Love (live) ~The Cars
> 
> Dedicated to the idiot journalist who said that Ben Orr was basically just a "pretty boy crooner".



I love this! It is part of the soundtrack of one of my favorite movies, Super 8!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Speaking of Super 8, Here is My Sharona by The Knack!


----------



## MattB

Modern English- I Melt With You


----------



## AuntHen

Crunchy Granola Suite ~ Neil Diamond


----------



## AuntHen

Indifference ~ Pearl Jam


----------



## MattB

Joe Walsh- Turn to Stone


----------



## AuntHen

Compliment ~Collective Soul


----------



## littlefairywren

Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why


----------



## AuntHen

All Apologies ~ Nirvana

*That instrumental intro takes me right back to high-school*


----------



## littlefairywren

VÉRITÉ - Strange Enough


----------



## MattB

Just walk away Renée...


----------



## MattB

Classing up the joint on a Monday afternoon.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Beauty of the Dark - Mads Langer


----------



## MattB

Tell me...


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## littlefairywren

The Way You Love Me - Ron Hall & The Muthafunkaz feat. Marc Evans


----------



## DazzlingAnna

If I need to get into a good mood... this one is my first choice


----------



## AuntHen

Didn't Cha Know ~Erykah Badu

*on repeat*


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Like Blood - Killing Joke


----------



## littlefairywren

So Much For Love - Venetians


----------



## AuntHen

What's This Life For ~Creed


----------



## littlefairywren

With a Spirit - 009 Sound System


----------



## LunaPlenus

I've been rocking out with Halestorm pretty much all the time


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Lost - The Temper Trap


----------



## RVGleason

This is my favorite piece of music by Elton John.


----------



## MattB

Packing house requires hardcore.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mirage - Satin Jackets


----------



## littlefairywren

Breaking the Rules - Jack Savoretti


----------



## MattB

Massively underrated...


----------



## MattB

...as is this.


----------



## littlefairywren

Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton


----------



## AuntHen

Snail ~Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## littlefairywren

Feel Like Making Love - Pauline Henry


----------



## littlefairywren

This Must Be Heaven - Brainstorm


----------



## littlefairywren

Sunlight - Bag Raiders


----------



## AuntHen

My friend used to blast this in her car while driving a bunch of us around town on a Friday night. We would be singing it at the top of our lungs with the windows rolled down. Good times! 

3.14 (Vagina) ~Bloodhound Gang


----------



## AuntHen

Add It Up ~The Kinks


----------



## littlefairywren

Sleeping Beauty - Divinyls


----------



## AuntHen

All The Small Things ~ Blink 182


----------



## littlefairywren

Bedroom - Litany


----------



## MattB

ROBBLE!


----------



## MattB

Gerry Rafferty- Right Down the Line


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Retuning to this thread with my favorite song from Glass Tiger, Someday!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

More of the 80s with Cutting Crew, One for the Mockingbird!


----------



## littlefairywren

Pressure - James Vickery ft. SG Lewis


----------



## littlefairywren

Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead


----------



## MattB

Yeah, insomnia again.


----------



## littlefairywren

And So it Goes - Billy Joel


----------



## Barrett

*J.S. Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A-minor (BWV 1041) -- Anne-Sophie Mutter*

I: Allegro


II: Andante


III: Allegro assai


----------



## Barrett

Pilgrim -- Eric Clapton


----------



## MattB

Have another hit...


----------



## AuntHen

Malibu ~Hole


----------



## littlefairywren

Nightswim - Owl Eyes


----------



## littlefairywren

L'Appuntamento - Ornella Vanoni


----------



## Barrett

What I Am -- Edie Brickell


----------



## Barrett

Let's Go All the Way -- Sly Fox (1986)


----------



## Barrett

Buffalo Stance -- Neneh Cherry


----------



## Barrett

Der Kommissar -- After the Fire


----------



## Barrett

Rock Me Amadeus -- Falco


----------



## Barrett

Let It Whip -- Dazz Band


----------



## Barrett

I Feel For You -- Chaka Khan


----------



## Barrett

Slow Hand -- Pointer Sisters


----------



## Barrett

U Got the Look -- Prince


----------



## Barrett

When Doves Cry -- Prince


----------



## Barrett

Raspberry Beret -- Prince


----------



## Barrett

Little Red Corvette -- Prince


----------



## Barrett

1999 -- Prince


----------



## Barrett

Running Up That Hill -- Kate Bush


----------



## littlefairywren

Breathing - Oscar and the Wolf


----------



## littlefairywren

Chi il bel sogno di Doretta - Kiri Te Kanawa


----------



## AuntHen

Appropriate for today considering there's pretty much a small blizzard outside ❄🌨
This is also one of my favorite Lisa Loeb songs.

Snow Day ~Lisa Loeb


----------



## Barrett

Beethoven: Concerto in D-major for Violin and Orchestra
Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Herbert von Karajan (conducting)
1984 performance


----------



## littlefairywren

Sail Away - David Gray


----------



## MattB

Moving day tomorrow, and I'm totally exhausted. 

There is no correlation to what I'm listening to, I just don't have the energy to post in multiple threads.


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## Barrett

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons 
Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin); Herbert Von Karajan (conducting)


----------



## littlefairywren

Serenade - Schubert


----------



## Barrett

Jean Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D-minor -- Anne-Sophie Mutter
2015


----------



## AuntHen

I love that so many are into classical 
Vivaldi is my all time favorite composer! The best IMHO  The Baroque period is very special 

Concerto for two Violins in A minor ~Vivaldi


----------



## Barrett

@AuntHen
My love for the works of Beethoven and Mozart aside, the Baroque Era is my favorite.
Bach and Vivaldi round-out my four favorite composers, overall.


----------



## AuntHen

Barrett said:


> @AuntHen
> My love for the works of Beethoven and Mozart aside, the Baroque Era is my favorite.
> Bach and Vivaldi round-out my four favorite composers, overall.



Ahh, I am reverse of you. Classical Era is my second fave with Mozart and Beethoven coming in 3rd and 4th. Vivaldi and Bach are just heavenly for me and also very similar. From what I have read Bach very much admired Vivaldi and possibly imitated or copied him somewhat.


----------



## littlefairywren

Jules Massenet / Thais / Meditation


----------



## Barrett

AuntHen said:


> Ahh, I am reverse of you. Classical Era is my second fave with Mozart and Beethoven coming in 3rd and 4th. Vivaldi and Bach are just heavenly for me and also very similar. From what I have read Bach very much admired Vivaldi and possibly imitated or copied him somewhat.


Oh, I wasn't ranking the composers in that post. My ranking of the four is mixed by era.

Beethoven
Bach 
Vivaldi
Mozart

It took me a long time (years) to arrive at that order, because it's painful. I would actually rather put Bach and Vivaldi on equal footing, but then it hurts to rank them under _anybody_, even Beethoven, as highly in regard as I hold him. And how do you say Mozart is anything less than number 1 in a group, much less number 4, without the fabric of the universe tearing? 
In truth, they were all four incomparable geniuses, in my mind and heart.

Classical Era is my second fave, behind Baroque.


----------



## AuntHen

Can't Hardly Wait (demo version) ~The Replacements


----------



## Barrett

HeeHeeee!
Battle of the Meditations!

Meditation from Thais -- Anne-Sophie Mutter with Lambert Orkis accompanying


----------



## littlefairywren

Barrett said:


> HeeHeeee!
> Battle of the Meditations!
> 
> Meditation from Thais -- Anne-Sophie Mutter with Lambert Orkis accompanying



Ah, so lovely! Yours wins ❤


----------



## littlefairywren

Dustin O'Halloran - Opus 23


----------



## Barrett

Soothe your fears. 

Bach: Sarabande in D-minor -- Anne-Sophie Mutter


----------



## AuntHen

Sixteen Blue ~The Replacements


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I just love this two versions of Love Is The Answer. The one that made a hit song by England Dan and John Ford Cowley and the one from its composer, Todd Rundgen with his band, Utopia!


----------



## littlefairywren

Up Against Me - LP


----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## MattB

Hopefully I can cross the border again one day.


----------



## littlefairywren

Stranger on The Shore - Acker Bilk (soft and sleepy)


----------



## MattB

I don't like this song, but it's on now.


----------



## Barrett

MattB said:


> I don't like this song, but it's on now.



I don't think the rules for the thread are so strict that you *have* to post stuff you don't like.


----------



## MattB

Oh, they're strict. The integrity of the thread MUST be maintained. Thusly...


----------



## littlefairywren

MattB said:


> I don't like this song, but it's on now.



I've always kinda liked this song. Your post made me laugh so hard, @MattB, that my sides hurt.


----------



## MattB

Okay, I like this one.


----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## AuntHen

Well, Whatever ~The Kingsbury Manx


----------



## littlefairywren

I Touch Myself - Divinyls


----------



## AuntHen

You Know You're Right ~Nirvana


----------



## AuntHen

Guitars, Cadillacs ~Dwight Yoakam


----------



## PhllipP

Sunrise - Ryan Bingham


----------



## littlefairywren

Continuing the country vibe...
To Make You Feel My Love - Garth Brooks


----------



## Colonial Warrior

A two for one. Remember when Duran Duran split in two: Arcadia and... 



...Power Station!


----------



## AuntHen

Wrong Side of Memphis ~Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Someday... someday...


----------



## AuntHen

Salt Truck ~Eleni Mandell


----------



## littlefairywren

Moments in Love - Art of Noise


----------



## Barrett

Oh, wow. I thought I was the only one who listened to Art of Noise.


----------



## littlefairywren

Barrett said:


> Oh, wow. I thought I was the only one who listened to Art of Noise.


I'm full of surprises, @Barrett!


----------



## MattB

This will likely be no one's cup of tea but mine.


----------



## PhllipP

Hazy Shade of Winter - The Bangles


----------



## littlefairywren

May it Be - Enya


----------



## AuntHen

Comfortably Numb ~Pink Floyd


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The King himself, Elvis!


----------



## PhllipP

Satellite - Guster


----------



## littlefairywren

Baby - Cannons


----------



## littlefairywren

Hungry Eyes - Eric Carmen


----------



## AuntHen

Human Race ~Red Rider


----------



## PhllipP

And its Still Alright - Nathaniel Rateliff


----------



## AuntHen

Empty ~Ray LaMontagne


----------



## littlefairywren

It Never Entered My Mind - Miles Davis


----------



## PhllipP

Stone - Whiskey Myers


----------



## AuntHen

What You Are ~Joan Osborne


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Lay all your love on me - Erasure


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Just Can't Get Enough - Depeche Mode



* Every time I think of you
I know we have to meet


----------



## littlefairywren

My Shadow - Keane


----------



## littlefairywren

Look at what I found... ❤ 
Pretty Boy (The Neighbourhood Cover) - Cannons


----------



## PhllipP

Bad - U2


----------



## littlefairywren

Spells - Cannons


Boy you put your spell on me 
There's something about you 
Cause even in my sleepless nights 
I'm thinking about you...


----------



## littlefairywren

The Consequences of Falling - K.D. Lang


----------



## PhllipP

Release - Pearl Jam


----------



## Rojodi

Herb Alpert - Street Life


----------



## PhllipP

A Little Honey - Nathaniel Rateliff


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Another voice mistake I made in the 80s: Dale Bozzio's voice with Cindy Lauper!

Here is my favorite from Bozzio with Missing Persons:


----------



## AuntHen

Starting Over ~Chris Stapleton


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## littlefairywren

Aniron (Theme for Aragorn and Arwen) - Enya


----------



## Adamantoise

Replica by Fear Factory - from 1995's 'Demanufacture' album. A solid and catchy slice of industrial metal.


----------



## AuntHen

Marooned ~Pink Floyd


----------



## PhllipP

Fuck Tha Police - NWA


----------



## Adamantoise

Breaking The Chains by Dokken. Love love love this song.


----------



## littlefairywren

Fall for You - Leela James


----------



## CPProp

Mike Oldfield - Five Miles Out


----------



## PhllipP

Howlin at the Moon - Bad Flamingo


----------



## CPProp

Paul Mounsey - North


----------



## PhllipP

Summer Storm - Joel P West


----------



## AuntHen

I Lost On Jeopardy ~Weird Al


----------



## PhllipP

Poncho and Lefty - Merle Haggard & Willie Nelson


----------



## AuntHen

Always Alright ~Alabama Shakes


----------



## PhllipP

Never Be Ourselves - Savannah Conley


----------



## AuntHen

The Hard Way Every Time ~Jim Croce


----------



## PhllipP

Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## AuntHen

Achin' To Be ~The Replacements


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Donna by Ritchie Valens


----------



## littlefairywren

Pull Me In - Jonny Houlihan


----------



## Jack Secret

AuntHen said:


> Marooned ~Pink Floyd



now that's a great one!


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## MattB

Epic tale.


----------



## littlefairywren

Someone to Stay - Vancouver Sleep Clinic


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Stereo Love - Edward Maya & Vika Jigulina



The music, the beautiful scenery... I want to go there again soon...


----------



## littlefairywren

Falling - Julee Cruise


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Don Quixote y Sancho Panza - Magazine 60 (late 80s freestyle)


----------



## MattB

Coffee is poured, markets open in 5 minutes, and Go-Go's cranked. Nice day so far.


----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## AuntHen

Get Up ~The Blow


----------



## littlefairywren

Warm - SG Lewis


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Jean-Michel Jarre Oxygene Pt.4


----------



## Barrett




----------



## Barrett




----------



## AuntHen

Gold Digger ~Kanye West (ft. Jamie Foxx)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

A tribute to one of the most exciting video games of all time, Gyruss!


----------



## AuntHen

Fire on the Mountain ~The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## littlefairywren

On Your Mind - Black Atlass


----------



## AuntHen

Fallen ~ Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Ilegalpat




----------



## AuntHen

@Ilegalpat I love Steely Dan. I saw them in concert in like 2002 or so with my older sister. Good memories and music 

FM ~Steely Dan


----------



## littlefairywren

All I Want With You - Roudeep


----------



## Ilegalpat

AuntHen said:


> @Ilegalpat I love Steely Dan. I saw them in concert in like 2002 or so with my older sister. Good memories and music
> 
> FM ~Steely Dan



I wish I could have seen them in concenr.


----------



## littlefairywren

Open - Rhye


----------



## littlefairywren

Mindreader - KastomariN


----------



## littlefairywren

Steal My Heart Away - The Paper Kites


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Keep Driving - The Paper Kites


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## DazzlingAnna

Donna Summer - Hot Stuff


----------



## AuntHen

Pretty in Pink ~Psychedelic Furs


----------



## littlefairywren

Carolina - NIGHT TRAVELER


----------



## littlefairywren

1984 (Native) - NIGHT TRAVELER


----------



## AuntHen

Long Haired Country Boy ~The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## littlefairywren

Feel Good - Satin Jackets ft. Scavenger Hunt


----------



## CPProp

Deep Purple - Child In Time


----------



## littlefairywren

Azerbaijan - Roudeep


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Ma Chérie - DJ Antoine


nice accent


----------



## DazzlingAnna

It seems I am stuck in last decades music...

SEEED "Blink Blink"/ "Augenbling"



here the original version. 



I prefer the German lyrics but the video of the English version.


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## littlefairywren

Ocean Cabin - NIGHT TRAVELER


----------



## AuntHen

Concert for Aliens ~ Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## AuntHen

Another Day ~Paul McCartney

I've always felt this song is fitting for gloomy, rainy days (like today)


----------



## AuntHen

Apparently, I am in a post Beatles mood. 

Watching the Wheels ~John Lennon


----------



## littlefairywren

You've got me feeling a mood, B. ❤ 
Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## MattB

See My Friends...


----------



## AuntHen

My go to rainy day song/artist...

Kathy's Song ~Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## littlefairywren

Shelter - Ray LaMontagne


----------



## Barrett

Shut Up and Kiss Me -- Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## AuntHen

No Need To Argue ~The Cranberries


----------



## littlefairywren

Guillotine - Mansionair x NoMBe


----------



## littlefairywren

Right Here - Betty Who


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Savage Garden - I want you


----------



## Adamantoise

_All Cats Are Grey_ by The Cure. Heard it for the first time not long ago, and I find myself listening to it frequently.


----------



## littlefairywren

Oceans Away - ARIZONA


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Eric Carmen - Hungry Eyes


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Rush--- Roll The Bones


----------



## MattB

It's late.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Charles & Eddie Would I lie to you?


----------



## littlefairywren

Need To Feel Loved - Reflekt Feat. Delline Bass


----------



## snoopymnky

Electric Love - Børns


----------



## littlefairywren

You're The One I Need - Barry White


----------



## littlefairywren

Crystal - Stevie Nicks


----------



## littlefairywren

Hey - King


----------



## Jon Blaze

More 80s plz


----------



## AuntHen

We Were Young ~Moog (feat. Arc En Ciel)


----------



## softerandsofter




----------



## AuntHen

She ~Green Day


----------



## Orchid

and the new version, with colorful costumes


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Orchid said:


> and the new version, with colorful costumes



oh... I like the original version.


----------



## TheShannan

littlefairywren said:


> Shelter - Ray LaMontagne



I love love LOVE him!! Supernova will always be one of my favorites!


----------



## TheShannan




----------



## Barrett

Turn It Around -- Lucius

I love these two.

(the actual song starts :30 seconds in; the opening :30 seconds is a prelude [not an ad])


----------



## AuntHen

Panic Song ~Green Day


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I've usually got jazz playing over the internet on the computer in my office, so I'm currently listening to "Stardust" by Dave Brubeck and Paul Desmond

Great stuff!


----------



## AuntHen

When It Rains ~Paramore

Fitting for the weather today 🌧


----------



## AuntHen

Prince of Wales ~Veruca Salt


----------



## littlefairywren

Baby You - Roudeep


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Bob Sinclair - Love Generation


----------



## Joker

This at the moment


----------



## Joker

Night all


----------



## Joker

An afterthought.


----------



## AuntHen

King of Birds ~R.E.M.


----------



## CPProp

Beethoven's 5 Secrets - OneRepublic - The Piano Guys


----------



## AuntHen

Don't Dream ~Kestrels


----------



## littlefairywren

Mood Ring - Cannons


----------



## willowmoon

Duran Duran - Midnight Sun


----------



## TheShannan




----------



## Christopher Hughes




----------



## AuntHen

Stars ~Minipop


----------



## AuntHen

I Am Mine ~Pearl Jam


----------



## Christopher Hughes




----------



## Christopher Hughes

Everyone needs a theme song.


----------



## AuntHen

Loved by the Sun ~Tangerine Dream

Fun fact... vocals for this song were done by Yes lead singer, Jon Anderson. 
I love this movie!


----------



## Barrett

AuntHen said:


> Loved by the Sun ~Tangerine Dream
> 
> Fun fact... vocals for this song were done by Yes lead singer, Jon Anderson.
> I love this movie!



The one concert I ever got to go to was a YES concert in Lake Placid, NY in the late '80s, and Jon was so high he could barely stand, much less sing.
It was a hoot!


----------



## AuntHen

Robotic ~Hannah Georgas


----------



## Colonial Warrior

That Girl - Stevie Wonder


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Love - Laura Doyle


----------



## Orchid




----------



## AuntHen

Summer Rain ~The Primitives


----------



## TheShannan




----------



## Jay78




----------



## TheShannan

Jay78 said:


>



I love that album!!!


----------



## Jay78

TheShannan said:


> I love that album!!!


Absolutely one of their best in my opinion


----------



## TheShannan

Wa


Jay78 said:


> Absolutely one of their best in my opinion


Walk is my favorite song!!!


----------



## Jay78

TheShannan said:


> Wa
> Walk is my favorite song!!! ❤


Yes that’s a song that’s lifted me up quite a few times now


----------



## Colonial Warrior

AuntHen said:


> Summer Rain ~The Primitives



Nice song from The Primitives.

Here is my favorite from them. I heard it a lot way back in the 90s, Crash!


----------



## AuntHen

Are You Numb ~The Luxembourg Signal


----------



## Orchid




----------



## Jay78




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Orchid said:


>



Lots of memories from my first boom box in 1983!


----------



## TheShannan

Orchid said:


>



I miss him so much!!


----------



## TheShannan

Jay78 said:


>



Great Sunday choice!


----------



## Adamantoise

Primus - 'My Name Is Mud'.


----------



## AuntHen

I Don't Wanna Be Yer Gurl ~Misty Boyce


----------



## TheShannan

Adamantoise said:


> Primus - 'My Name Is Mud'.


Always an old fave!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Enough - Satin Jackets ft. Niya Wells (Cassara Remix)


----------



## Christopher Hughes




----------



## AuntHen

Steel and Glass ~John Lennon


----------



## TheShannan




----------



## littlefairywren

Bittersweet Faith by Bitter:sweet


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Teddy Acapulco by Vono Box


----------



## AuntHen

Fire ~Tin Star Orphans

These guys are ridiculously amazing


----------



## TheShannan

Hahahahahaha, hilarious!!


----------



## MattB

The Who- Call Me Lightning


----------



## DazzlingAnna

A couple of years ago before I muted my phone and used ringtones this one was mine.

Lee Majors - The Unknown Stuntman (theme of The Fall Guy)

A lot of people were delighted when my phone rang


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Rush. Hemespheres


----------



## Adamantoise

Crippling Velocity by Demolition Hammer - fast and furious thrash metal from 1990, New York USA. From the album 'Tortured Existence'.


----------



## Jay78




----------



## TheShannan

Christopher Hughes said:


> Rush. Hemespheres


Rush forever reminds me of Trailer Park Boys


----------



## AuntHen

The Unforgiven ~Metallica

Reminds me of highschool. Remember when this video played like every 10 minutes on MTV or VH1?!?


----------



## Rojodi

Rock With You - Michael Jackson

Part of my high school playlist


----------



## AuntHen

Letter Never Sent ~REM


----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Rojodi

Alone Again Naturally - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Rojodi

*Billy Ocean - Love Really Hurts Without You*


----------



## MattB

This might not be live.


----------



## AuntHen

Stones in the River Bed ~Donna Lewis (and David Baron)


----------



## AuntHen

I Know ~John Lennon


----------



## AuntHen

Fearless ~Pink Floyd


----------



## Barrett

Just Remember I Love You -- Firefall


----------



## Barrett

Magnet & Steel -- Walter Egan


----------



## Barrett

Wishing You Were Here -- Chicago


----------



## AuntHen

Down on the Knuckle ~ The Decemberists


----------



## MattB

Feeling nostalgic.


----------



## AuntHen

4 + 20 ~Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## AuntHen

Limb to Limb ~Mellowdrone


----------



## littlefairywren

You're So High - Eli & Fur
I love this...loud, so it vibrates through your body.


----------



## littlefairywren

Until You - Dave Barnes


----------



## littlefairywren

Mutual Love - Shallou with Zachary Knowles


----------



## Joker

I got this today on Vinyl in great condition And this is not my recording of it to digital but I already have it sold.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Kraftwerk - Das Modell / The model




I heard this yesterday while driving in my car. In my opinion great piece of music.


----------



## littlefairywren

Bloom - The Paper Kites


----------



## littlefairywren

Give Me Your Fire, Give Me Your Rain - The Paper Kites


----------



## littlefairywren

Get My Love - Jay Aliyev


----------



## littlefairywren

The Girl - Roudeep 
(perfect in the dark)


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Absolutely OBSESSED with this song right now! along with her other new one "All I Know So Far"


----------



## Joker

Classic Rock.


----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## Orchid




----------



## GentleAnimal

Greta van fleet - Light my love



Been obsessed with this band lately, they are so young! The singer's got crazy vocals


----------



## curvluver

GentleAnimal said:


> Greta van fleet - Light my love
> 
> 
> 
> Been obsessed with this band lately, they are so young! The singer's got crazy vocals




Started listening to them about a year ago. Love them, and I always thought they remind me of Led Zepplin...


----------



## littlefairywren

If You Love Her - Forest Blakk


----------



## MattB

This song is 45 years old.


----------



## MattB

Wham bam thank ya ma'am!


----------



## AuntHen

Plastic Man ~The Kinks


----------



## littlefairywren

Wings - Birdy


----------



## AuntHen

On a Kinks kick...

Big Black Smoke ~The Kinks


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Oh, The Kinks!

Here is my favorite from them!


----------



## littlefairywren

The Story - Brandi Carlile


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Illia's Theme by Jerry Goldsmith


----------



## AuntHen

I absolutely love 70s "jazz pop" (think Ambrosia, early Toto, Atlanta Rythmn Section, etc) and this guy really reminds me of that with a modern spin.

Sensitive ~Richie Quake


----------



## AuntHen

I think this guy may be my favorite new(er) artist...

Waiting For Your Turn To Speak ~Richie Quake


----------



## littlefairywren

No Less - SG Lewis ft. Louis Mattrs


----------



## Adamantoise

"20 Seconds To Comply" by Silver Bullet.


----------



## littlefairywren

Because I'm stuck on SG Lewis. Loud...so it vibrates through your body.
Sunsets (Pt. 2) - SG Lewis


----------



## DrunkenMantis

Jazz ( Thelonious Monk, Miles Davis, John Coltrane...), Classical (Achille-Claude DeBussy, Nikolai Rimsky- Korsakov, Darius Milhaud...)


----------



## Barrett

The Lullaby of Praxis -- ESO Summerset Soundtrack


----------



## MattB

Some rock group from Liverpool...


----------



## AuntHen

What About Me ~Anne Murray


----------



## AuntHen

Fragments ~The Electric Soft Parade


----------



## MattB

See here how everything lead up to this day?


----------



## littlefairywren

The video is a hoot, and I _love_ the sound...
Touch - Dillon Francis with BabyJake


----------



## littlefairywren

A couple of Aussie boys...
Wasted - Peking Duk


----------



## AuntHen

Keepin' the Faith ~Billy Joel


----------



## MattB

Good evening to those of you where it's evening.


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreaming - Roudeep


----------



## AuntHen

I may have shared this story before... I actually got to see these guys in concert right outside of Tokyo. I went to visit my sister in Atsugi and they were touring and came to the Naval base. They were amazing and so was Japan!

Over Tokyo ~Collective Soul


----------



## AuntHen

Market and Black ~Griffith James


----------



## AuntHen

Ultra Mango ~Tommy Newport


----------



## AuntHen

Great Mass of Color ~Deafheaven


----------



## littlefairywren

Bad Habits - Ed Sheeran


----------



## littlefairywren

Lost and Found - Cynatic


----------



## littlefairywren

King - Talei Wolfgramm


----------



## TheShannan




----------



## AuntHen

Two Shots ~Armlock


----------



## Barrett

The Flame -- Cheap Trick


----------



## AuntHen

@Barrett That takes me back to Jr. High big time!


----------



## TheShannan

Barrett said:


> The Flame -- Cheap Trick



It's not uncommon to see Rick Nielsen at a store around here. I live near him.


----------



## AuntHen

Tokens ~Will Stratton


----------



## Barrett

Road to Chicago -- Thomas Newman
(from the _Road to Perdition_ soundtrack)


----------



## littlefairywren

Barrett said:


> Road to Chicago -- Thomas Newman
> (from the _Road to Perdition_ soundtrack)



I've never seen the movie, but I really like this track, @Barrett.


----------



## littlefairywren

Silence - SG Lewis (ft. Josh Barry)


----------



## littlefairywren

Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol


----------



## AuntHen

Show Talked Windows ~Sumie


----------



## littlefairywren

Speak Easy - Mansionair


----------



## AuntHen

Heft ~Japanese Breakfast


----------



## littlefairywren

Cure - Barcelona  (I love this)


----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## AuntHen

It's a Kenny Rogers kind of day...

Coward of the County ~Kenny Rogers


----------



## Barrett

Enjoy the Silence -- Depeche Mode


----------



## Barrett

Save a Prayer -- Duran Duran


----------



## Barrett

Better Luck Next Time -- Lifehouse


----------



## Barrett

Unwritten -- Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Barrett

Between the Raindrops -- Lifehouse, featuring Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Barrett

Vox -- Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Barrett

Steaming -- Sarah McLachlan
(this track and "Vox" were two of the charted singles from her debut album, _Touch_, in 1988)


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Changing - Keane


----------



## littlefairywren

Beyond - Leon Bridges


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything - Lifehouse


----------



## AuntHen

Alemania ~Twin Shadow


----------



## CarmellaBombshell

I'm currently listening to The Spice Girls 
onlyfans


----------



## AuntHen

Clouds ~Psychic Markers


----------



## littlefairywren

Too Late - The Paper Kites (heartbreaking, but beautiful)


----------



## littlefairywren

Climb On Your Tears - The Paper Kites ft. Aoife O'Donovan


----------



## littlefairywren

One and Only - Teitur


----------



## Rojodi

Michael Jackson - A Place With No Name
based on "Horse With No Name" America


----------



## Rojodi

For reference


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Rojodi said:


> For reference



A great classic!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Speaking about classics!


----------



## Rojodi

Colonial Warrior said:


> Speaking about classics!




I grew up during the era that is now considered Yacht Rock! Stimulated one side of the brain so the other could math! Or nice background as we played games at camp during the rain.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Tha


Rojodi said:


> I grew up during the era that is now considered Yacht Rock! Stimulated one side of the brain so the other could math! Or nice background as we played games at camp during the rain.


Thanks for sharing. Here is another classic!


----------



## MattB

You ain't goin' nowhere.


----------



## littlefairywren

I Won't Stop - Roudeep


----------



## MattB

Lazy Sunday night music on radio station KMEH, if we play it...it's MEH.


----------



## AuntHen

Kiss Off ~Violent Femmes


----------



## littlefairywren

When I'm Over You - LP


----------



## littlefairywren

This is How You Fall In Love - Jeremy Zucker and Chelsea Cutler


----------



## MattB

Pow.


----------



## AuntHen

Hard Headed Woman ~Cat Stevens


----------



## littlefairywren

Dancing in the Moonlight - Roudeep


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Throwback Thursday:

Three Coins in the Fountain by The Four Aces


----------



## littlefairywren

Blame Me - Jay Aliyev


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Move in the Right Direction- Gossip


----------



## littlefairywren

You and Me - Shallou


----------



## littlefairywren

Together - Jay Aliyev ft. Jovani Occomy


----------



## littlefairywren

Joy of Nothing - Foy Vance


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Life's Been Good by Joe Walsh


----------



## Jon Blaze

Stuck in my head for two days. Best 90s style Hip Hop instrumental I've heard in a while. Trap is fine for a casual listen every now and then. But I've always gravitated more towards Boom Bap. That and rappers that actually rap.


----------



## RylyShane




----------



## BouncingBoy

I've been listening to a lot of Monkees music on the new Monkee Mania Radio on 365Live.They play all kinds of cuts from the Monkees as a group,individual,Covers of their music & artists with some kind of connection to the group in some way.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

On A Carrousel by The Hollies


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Captain of Her Heart by Double


----------



## Adamantoise

'Playing With Knives' by Bizarre Inc.


----------



## MattB

You're in the sequel right now, about an hour and 10 minutes in.


----------



## Adamantoise

'Dangerous' by DJ Ruffkutt - slice of old skool Jungle/Drum and Bass.


----------



## Barrett

Seed of Memory -- Terry Reid


----------



## MattB

Sigh.


----------



## littlefairywren

Shadows - Mansionair


----------



## littlefairywren

Like Real People Do - Hozier


----------



## Adamantoise

A drum n' bass remix of JENOVA, originally from Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Hickman-Dalton Gang, Volume 2


----------



## Dayeme35

BY THE TIME I GET TO PHOENIX- ISAAC HAYES


----------



## Monster




----------



## littlefairywren

Feels Right - Biig Piig


----------



## FuriousGeorge

A whole mood...


----------



## Colonial Warrior




----------



## MattB

Shiny, shiny...


----------



## ChattyBecca




----------



## Tickleseeker

StarWitness said:


> The Jesus and Mary Chain, _Darklands_.
> 
> I have a bad habit of downloading albums much faster than I listen to them, so my current project is going back and listening to everything I acquired and ignored. I had a 900-mile drive with my best friend last week, and scrolling through my iPod yielded some surprises. "Who the hell is Phoenix? ...oh yeah, these guys!" I'm such a hoarder.


That's a good one from their catalogue overall, "The Power Of Negative Thinking" is a good listen for your road trip mileage as well.


----------



## littlefairywren

Work Song - Hozier


----------



## MattB

A remnant from an era when people were, and had, fun.


----------



## littlefairywren

Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreamweaver - Gary Wright


----------



## littlefairywren

Movement - Hozier


----------



## MattB

Can you feel it?


----------



## Aqw




----------



## littlefairywren

Under my Skin - Claudia Kane


----------



## Barrett

"Siente Mi Amor" -- Salma Hayek 
(From the film, _Once Upon a Time in Mexico )_




Spoiler: English Translation



A timeless story
That has no end
a love like ours
won't, nor never can it die
I want to be in your soul
a happy moment
I will love you forever
I will live within you


In the days of pain
feel my love
that will come with the wind
that will come with the sun
in the eyes of god
Far away from you
You will see me in dreams
You will feel my kisses
and you will hear my laughter


if you feel alone
and you are in silence
think about my touch
and our secrets
I want to be in your soul
a happy moment
I will love you forever
I will live within you


In the days of pain
feel my love...



I had forgotten that the _El Mariachi_ series of films was a trilogy, and I missed this one (the third) when it was released.
I finally watched it today, but I don't think it was as good as _Desperado_. (Antonio Banderas, Salma Hayek)

This song is beautiful, though.


----------



## littlefairywren

Wildfire - Seafret


----------



## Ilegalpat




----------



## littlefairywren

Always With Me, Always With You - Joe Satriani


----------



## Tha66eus

Last night I did a mostly electronic dj set consisting of dub and trip hop. The past two nights were old school gangsta rap and g funk.


----------



## littlefairywren

Lonely - Arctic Lake


----------



## TheShannan




----------



## littlefairywren

Run to You - Maya Jane Coles ft. Claudia Kane


----------



## Orchid




----------



## Orchid




----------



## TheShannan




----------



## CPProp

Spirit of Christmas - Ray Charles 


Trying to get into the Christmas Spirit - not sure that its working


----------



## CPProp

Suo Gan (Welsh lullaby)


----------



## Hawaiianhealing

Banana Pancakes from Jack Johnson


----------



## Orchid




----------



## AuntHen

I Know Ur Girlfriend Hates Me ~Annie


----------



## AuntHen

P.I.M.P. ~50 Cent

Good coffee time music


----------



## TheShannan




----------



## AuntHen

A Rock n Roll Fantasy ~The Kinks


----------



## Recardo Admirer

A


Your Plump Princess said:


> And Nowww, I'm listening to "Love Song For a Vampire" By Annie Lennox
> 
> Amazing Song and sound effect.


----------



## Recardo Admirer

Bowie 


Captain Save said:


> Sunday by David Bowie, from the album entitled Heathen
> 
> Big Bowie fan, his lesser-known songs are fantastic.


----------



## AuntHen

Do you Wanna Touch Me ~Joan Jett


----------



## AuntHen

This Is Why We Can't Have Nice Things ~ Taylor Swift


----------



## littlefairywren

Desire - Ryan Adams


----------



## AuntHen

Dark Kept Secret ~Exum


----------



## tracii 4591

Jeff Scott Soto.
Howie Simon is such a classy guitar player.


----------



## TheShannan




----------



## AuntHen

Rocky Mountain Way ~Joe Walsh


----------



## AuntHen

Wild ~Spoon


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## TheShannan

I'm thinking about my wedding songs


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Nice Friday morning for all of you!


----------



## Joker




----------



## Adamantoise

Body Movin' (Fatboy Slim Remix) by The Beastie Boys.


----------



## littlefairywren

Wake Me - Bleachers


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Your Voice - JONY


----------



## DazzlingAnna

How could i have missed this one ?
Timmy Trumpet & Savage- Freaks


----------



## littlefairywren

Edge - REZZ


----------



## Carly36

Beyonce -- On Top


----------



## TheShannan

Simon &Garfunkel......The Boxer ❤


----------



## TheShannan




----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## rockhound225

Mitch Murder - Then Again

Mitch Murder - Then Again


----------



## AuntHen

Wasted Time ~Eagles


----------



## AuntHen

Misery Business ~Paramore


----------



## AuntHen

Poison ~Bel Biv Devoe


----------



## AuntHen

What You Waiting For ~Gwen Stefani


----------



## AuntHen

Heavy Balloon ~Fiona Apple


----------



## littlefairywren

Welshly Arms - Legendary


----------



## Pluviophile

Love this one


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

A Super Scary Play - Goosebumps The Musical


----------



## AuntHen

Leader of the Band ~Dan Fogelberg


----------



## AuntHen

All Mixed Up ~The Cars


----------



## MattB




----------



## AuntHen

Out The Window ~Violent Femmes


----------



## MattB




----------



## MattB




----------



## AuntHen

^ I dig that trumpet   

Blood Money (demo version) ~The Dream Syndicate


----------



## MattB




----------



## Jon Blaze

Love Jazz and Funk influences in Hip Hop...


----------



## Joker




----------



## AuntHen

This song will forever make me happy! 
I was coming out of a building the other day and it was playing in the entrance speakers and I couldn't help but start skip-dancing. I didn't care who was around


----------



## MattB




----------



## MattB




----------



## AuntHen

Right There ~Nicole Scherzinger ft. 50 Cent


----------



## AuntHen

Purple Eyes/Yellow Light ~Two Hours Traffic


----------



## MattB




----------



## AuntHen

OD'd in Denver ~Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## MattB




----------



## AuntHen

Talk To Me ~Stevie Nicks


----------



## littlefairywren

Perhaps Love - John Denver


----------



## MattB




----------



## Aqw




----------



## MattB




----------



## MattB




----------



## littlefairywren

Sue DJ x bKid - Sold Love


----------



## MattB




----------



## MattB




----------



## itsmeelysemarie

DNA - Little Mix


----------



## AuntHen

The Whole of the Moon ~The Waterboys


----------



## AuntHen

Holy Ground (Taylor's Version) ~Taylor Swift


----------



## MattB




----------



## AuntHen

It's Not You It's Me ~Coconut Records


----------



## MattB




----------



## AuntHen

I really like this cover...

Nights in White Satin (cover) ~A A Williams


----------



## MattB




----------



## AuntHen

I've Been A Long Time Leaving ~Waylon Jennings


----------



## MattB

I'm good with the UFOs arriving any time now.


----------



## AuntHen

A Simple Game ~The Moody Blues


----------



## MattB

The future sucks.


----------



## AuntHen

Bed Head ~CARR


----------



## DazzlingAnna

"Move in the Right Direction" - Gossip



(And i still want that red dress!


----------



## MattB




----------



## MattB




----------



## itsmeelysemarie

Corpus Christi - Green Day


----------



## AuntHen

Helplessly Hoping ~ Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## MattB




----------



## AuntHen

Blood Moon ~Susie Suh


----------



## Ilegalpat




----------



## AuntHen

Me ~Taylor Swift
"... and there's a lot of lame guys out there."


----------



## littlefairywren

Change on the Rise - Avi Kaplan


----------



## littlefairywren

Swingin' Party - Kindness


----------



## MattB




----------



## MattB




----------



## littlefairywren

King - Florence + The Machine


----------



## MattB




----------



## MattB




----------



## littlefairywren

Please! - Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros


----------



## MattB




----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren

Tilted - Christine and the Queens


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Remembering NAT KING COLE (Mar 17, 1919 – Feb 15, 1965)

I Remember You!


----------



## AuntHen

My Prerogative ~Bobby Brown


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Last night, while I was watching a wrestling match featuring Sam Houston, I have found this song he used as his entrance theme.

Cowboy Song by Thin Lizzy (1976)


----------



## Donna

Old school heavy metal/hair rock!


----------



## MattB

Saturday nights still feel normal.


----------



## kgknight

Happiness is by Ray Conniff Singers


----------



## MattB

Getting psyched for a big day of doing laundry.


----------



## Donna

Some filthy electric blues for a lazy Sunday morning. “I Want You/She’s So Heavy” by George Lynch.

If you know, you know.


----------



## littlefairywren

Sold Love - Sue DJ x bKid


----------



## AuntHen

Van McCann (Boys) ~CARR


----------



## Donna

This is my go to song when the darkness threatens…I counteract with The Light


----------



## MattB

Are you...the next in line?


----------



## Donna




----------



## littlefairywren

Higher - Budjerah


----------



## Joker




----------



## MattB




----------



## MattB

I'm self-employed, so it's 80's Dance Party in the office today.


----------



## Donna

Oooooooh, thanks for the 80s inspiration! Shaking’ my tush now for sure!


----------



## Donna




----------



## Donna

And no matter what do, I always end back to hair rock…


----------



## MattB




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Donna said:


>



I'm also a fan of A Flock of Seagulls. This is one of the first songs I recorded from radio in my first boom box in 1983!

It's also has a sci fi connection and also brought me memories of the 80s micro computers!


----------



## Donna




----------



## Donna

Hey Warrior, how’s this for 80s sci-fi music…one of my faves:


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Donna said:


> Hey Warrior, how’s this for 80s sci-fi music…one of my faves:



The white suit reminds me of the suits of inhabitants of Krypton in Superman: The Movie


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Donna said:


> And no matter what do, I always end back to hair rock…


----------



## Donna

Riding a wave of nostalgia this afternoon….


----------



## Donna

This is one of those songs that wraps itself around you…the instrumental is haunting, Tate’s voice makes me tremble and I have no reason why…


----------



## Donna

Today,I’m in a mood for women who rock!


----------



## Donna




----------



## Donna

And of course, the Godmothers of Chicks who Rock: Grace Slick& Janis Joplin.


----------



## MattB

Carcass is massively underrated.


----------



## Donna

In honor of Taylor. I had the privilege to speak with him back in ‘04, and he was so very friendly, humble, and genuine; a great deal of kinetic energy, as drummers often do. RIP, kiddo, your pain is gone now.


----------



## MattB




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Wildfire by Michael Martin Murphy


----------



## Joker




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Joker said:


>



I just remember when I began to listen to rock and roll way back in my senior high school years.


----------



## Donna

When insomnia hits, I put on blues, especially the electric blues. The original of this song by Kenny Wayne Shepherd is awesome listening, very emotive. But Five Finger Death Punch just took it to a whole ‘nother level…


----------



## littlefairywren

Dog - Fox In Oil


----------



## Donna

Night two of insomnia from hell, despite taking a sleeping pill. If ole Morpheus doesn’t come visit me soon, I’m gonna start hallucinating.


----------



## Donna

Never mind, I made a mistake. Nothing to see here.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Just so yo don't think I'm listening.


----------



## littlefairywren

Paper Planes - Alexander Jean


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I.G.Y. (What A Beautiful World) by Donald Fagen


----------



## Donna

Emo rock from circa 2004


----------



## Donna

I learned about verse two of this song this morning, and I hate to admit I broke down. So much sadness conveyed in so few words.


----------



## Donna

I always go back to Tyketto when I am feeling happy.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

90s Euro dance ...

It's my life - Dr Alban


----------



## Joker




----------



## littlefairywren

Bit of an Aussie Classic...
Reckless - Australian Crawl


----------



## MattB




----------



## MattB




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Nice Thursday night!


----------



## littlefairywren

I know that I've posted this before, but I don't care. I love it...


----------



## Donna

Good Choice, LFW! Seems like we're both in a Def Leppard mood today:


----------



## littlefairywren

Donna said:


> Good Choice, LFW! Seems like we're both in a Def Leppard mood today:



A Def Leppard mood is never a bad thing, Donna.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

In a sci fi mood, have great Saturday morning to all of you!


----------



## MattB

They sleepin', I workin'.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

People Got to Be Free by The Rascals


----------



## Rojodi

Me in high school


----------



## Donna

I feel like stirring up a little fat girl magic this afternoon:

Queen, Fat Bottom Girls


Followed by AC/DC, Whole Lotta Rosie


And finally, Lizzo, It’s About Damn Time


----------



## cinnamitch




----------



## Donna

These were the first two songs that came up on random shuffle this morning. I think my music app is trying to tell me something. and if you think these are about you, they’re not. The message the universe is sending me is for someone whose not here and who likely will never return. I guess it’s true, the more things change, the more they stay the same. 
Heart, Secret


Heart, I Didn’t Want To Need You


----------



## waldo

never mind


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Wouldn't It Be Nice by The Beach Boys


----------



## Orchid




----------



## cinnamitch




----------



## Donna

Theory of a Deadman--The Bitch Came Back


----------



## tracii 4591

Frank Marino (Mahogany Rush) from the 70s the last few days.


----------



## Donna

My new theme song: This is Me by Keala Settle, from the Greatest Showman


----------



## Aramis419

"Darlington County" - Springsteen
THE BOSS!!


----------



## MattB




----------



## littlefairywren

Infinity - Jaymes Young


----------



## Joker




----------



## Donna

Somebody, by Connie Dover





My heart is sore
I dare not tell
My heart is sore for Somebody
I would walk a winter's night
All for a sight of Somebody
If Somebody were come again
Then one day he must cross the main
And everyone will get his own
And I will see my Somebody
Ochon, for Somebody
Och hey, for Somebody
I would do, would I do not
All for the sake of Somebody
Why need I comb my tresses bright
Oh, why should coal or candlelight
Shine in my bower day or night
Since gone is my dear Somebody
Oh, I have wept many a day
For one that's banished far away
I cannot sing and must not say
How sore I grieve for Somebody
Ochon, for Somebody
Och hey, for Somebody
I would do, would I do not
All for the sake of Somebody


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I'll Be Good to You by Brothers Johnson


----------



## MattB

By the way, which one's Pink?


----------



## Donna

Contemplating returning to doing a weekly radio show. Instead of heavy metal, though, I think I'd have a bigger audience if I went with radio hits of the 70s and 80s....

Boston, Cool The Engines


----------



## Joker

Donna said:


> Contemplating returning to doing a weekly radio show. Instead of heavy metal, though, I think I'd have a bigger audience if I went with radio hits of the 70s and 80s....
> 
> Boston, Cool The Engines



60's and 70's are the hot ones on the FB group I run.


----------



## Dromond

Donna said:


> Contemplating returning to doing a weekly radio show. Instead of heavy metal, though, I think I'd have a bigger audience if I went with radio hits of the 70s and 80s....
> 
> Boston, Cool The Engines



You've got my vote!


----------



## MattB




----------



## Joker




----------



## Dromond

There is a DJ in my brain and he's currently playing THIS:


----------



## Donna

OOOooooh great choice, Dro!  Over the Hills & Far Away is such a classic song; very evocative, very epic! Are you familiar with Nightwish's cover?


----------



## Dromond

Donna said:


> OOOooooh great choice, Dro!  Over the Hills & Far Away is such a classic song; very evocative, very epic! Are you familiar with Nightwish's cover?



Yes, I am! I'm a fan of Nightwish.


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## Joker

Massive Blues.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Nice weekend to all of you!


----------



## Donna

Meatloaf, Two Out of Three Ain't Bad
I'm having such a grand time going through all these 70s and 80s AOR rock songs getting ready for my new DJ show. Coming soon!


----------



## Rojodi

Doing some hard-boiled, private investigation writing


----------



## MattB




----------



## Joker




----------



## Donna

Reliving my youth, and indulging in my first female crush-Deborah Lyall!!

Romeo Void-Never Say Never


----------



## MattB

Don't call me Scarface!


----------



## MattB

My girl's mad at me...


----------



## MattB

For anyone reading Lovecraft, the ideal soundtrack...


----------



## MattB

Life! Life! Life!


----------



## Donna

Soooo, I discovered a new band. Not new, per se, but new to me. Unleash the Archers is what happens when you mix D&D with Iron Maiden, Queensryche, Nightwish, Stratovarius & Dragonforce. They’re Canadian, which tells me just about all I need to know…I swear there’s something in the water up there that breeds musical talent. If you’re inclined, check them out: Unleash the Archers, The Wind That Shapes the Land



P.S. their cover of “Queen of the Ryche” puts the original to shame. Britney took Geoff Tate’s signature song away from him and I never want to hear anyone but her sing it ever again.


----------



## Shotha

I'm listening to the wind and rain. We're having extreme weather. I'm getting ready to take cover, if need be. The cats won't go outside; they're scared of flying.


----------



## littlefairywren

Something Real - Alison Wonderland


----------



## MattB

Wednesday wakey-wakey...


----------



## Donna

_Damn Matt, that's some serious thrash. I'm taking a decidedly gentler approach to Wednesday..._

The Byrds, Turn Turn Turn (posting the YouTube link since my Amazon Music doesn't allow me to share URLs...that or I am too dumb to figure out how to do it...)


----------



## MattB

The Byrds are "early evening" music for me, I need to be pumped up in the AM.


----------



## Donna

MattB said:


> The Byrds are "early evening" music for me, I need to be pumped up in the AM.


I get it, hun. When I worked in an office, my morning go-to's were these songs and everyone knew not to approach me if they heard these coming out of my speakers:

Limp Bizkit's Break Stuff and Rob Zombie's Superbeast


----------



## MattB

See?


----------



## Sonic Purity

The band The Donnas came up in an email flurry discussion with a DJ friend tonight. I realized i knew _of_ the band, but didn’t truly know their material. Auditioning 4 official videos on YouTube later i know why: too mainstream commercial for the radio station where i was volunteering when the band was active.

They do standard guitar rock on standard rock topics (sex, mostly) quite well, and clearly had a significant video budget from their major label support. Here’s one i like as much or more for the visuals than the music, though that’s good too:

The Donnas - Fall Behind Me (Official Video)


----------



## MattB

LOBOTOMY!


----------



## Yakatori

Sonic Purity said:


> "I realized i knew _of_ the band, but didn’t truly know their material... clearly had a significant video budget from their major label support. Here’s one i like as much or more for the visuals than the music, though that’s good too.."



That's always interesting to me, anyone's _rediscovery_ of a band or song that there's already lots of people enjoying. Also, for me, the visual aspect (concept & execution) of how a particular song is performed or promoted is a big part of it as well, how I can relate it to as some kind of wholistic experience. More so now, in this time of new social medias where newer or more independent artists can more efficiently and creatively achieve a good production value that reaches a much wider, even global, audience. Even during a pandemic.

That's a big part of what I enjoy most in threads like this when people actually share the (official) video or performance aspect of it as well, instead of only naming the song & artist or providing link for just that.


----------



## kyle

MattB said:


> LOBOTOMY!



Got turned onto them in college. ('83) Played in our auditorium, complete with nylon stockings on heads and Gaba Gaba Hey sign. Love the old videos from CBGBs


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Have a nice Saturday night to all of you!


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

I feel odd tonight.


----------



## Yakatori

Joker said:


> "_I feel odd tonight._"


Could be a contact high from all of the drugs in the previous video.


----------



## Joker

Yakatori said:


> Could be a contact high from all of the drugs in the previous video.


Could be.


----------



## MattB




----------



## Donna

A little blues to help with insomnia…Furious George Lynch, Bridge of Sighs


----------



## Donna

Bonnie Raitt, I Can’t Make You Love Me


----------



## MattB

If I ever walk off into the night, play this one as I go.


----------



## MattB

I don't care what month it is.


----------



## Donna

Well, I'll be damned...
Joan Baez and Judas Priest, Diamonds and Rust (and what the hell, the Blackmore's Night version as well)
'cause I can't decide which is best.


----------



## Dromond

Donna said:


> Well, I'll be damned...
> Joan Baez and Judas Priest, Diamonds and Rust (and what the hell, the Blackmore's Night version as well)
> 'cause I can't decide which is best.


I need to give this a listen.


----------



## Donna

And today’s daily dose of writer’s angst is brought to you by this little ditty from REO Speedwagon, ‘In My Dreams’


----------



## Colonial Warrior

From one of my favorite movies for a Saturday night, The Last Starfighter.

Never Crossed My Mind by Cliff Magness!


----------



## Donna

My response to SCOTUS:
Pat Benatar, Invincible & All Fired Up. ‘Cause dammit I’m tired of keeping my mouth shut. I.am.pissed.


----------



## Rojodi

Shout out to SCOTUS!


----------



## MattB




----------



## Donna

It might be the steroids, or it might just be I’m damned over a bunch of stuff. There are only two males in my world who are safe from my anger right now and one of them is only thirteen months old. 

Pink’s U & Ur Hand, Meredith Brooks’ Bitch, Doro Pesch’s All We Are, & Salt N Papa’s None of Your Business


----------



## MattB

Night Boat to Cairooooooo!!!!


----------



## Donna

I normally prefer the misunderstood villain to the hero, but this song made me fall in love with Christopher Reeve when I was twelve. Maureen McGovern, _Can You Read My Mind_


goddess help me if a man could ever read my mind


----------



## Donna

My neighbor just walked in (she checks on me when my caregiver is away for long periods of time,) and I was singing it at the top of my lungs and dancing in my wheelchair. 
Dixie Cups, _Iko Iko
_


----------



## MattB

Growing up, I was spoiled by great music.


----------



## Donna

Matt, how are you old enough to know Hüsker Dü???

The Replacements, _Unsatisfied_


----------



## LuxeLady

Donna said:


> My neighbor just walked in (she checks on me when my caregiver is away for long periods of time,) and I was singing it at the top of my lungs and dancing in my wheelchair.
> Dixie Cups, _Iko Iko
> _



Ahhh the classic!! Cyndi Lauper did a great cover of it too.


----------



## LuxeLady

Just now I have the Four Tops’ cover of‘Little Green Apples’ on repeat.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

Now some making dinner music.


----------



## MattB

Donna said:


> Matt, how are you old enough to know Hüsker Dü???
> 
> The Replacements, _Unsatisfied_




I'm old enough to remember this.


----------



## Donna

MattB said:


> I'm old enough to remember this.



You're killing me, Smalls!"


----------



## MattB

Nighty night!


----------



## Joker

Well I am listening to this.


----------



## MattB




----------



## littlefairywren

Angel Baby - Troye Sivan


----------



## Donna

littlefairywren said:


> Angel Baby - Troye Sivan



HOLY SNO CONES, that video was beautiful and the song lovely. I’m downloading that song ASAP and checking out more from the artist. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Donna




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Angela (Theme song of TV show Taxi) by Bob James


----------



## MattB




----------



## Colonial Warrior

A happy Fourth of July to everyone of you!

I Love America by Patrick Juvet (12" remix)


----------



## MattB

We won't care, just you see...


----------



## Donna

Ain't it strange that the blues, especially guitar heavy blues like this, can actually cheer me up?


----------



## MattB

...


----------



## littlefairywren

Sapling - Foy Vance with Rag'n'Bone Man


----------



## MattB

I'm in this prison you built for you


----------



## Donna

Ever listen to a song you’ve heard thousands of times before and suddenly it just “hits” you, tripping an emotional response that makes no sense to anyone but you? Or is it just me?…


----------



## littlefairywren

Minefields - Faouzia and John Legend


----------



## Donna

Brand new Disturbed!


----------



## MattB




----------



## Donna




----------



## MattB

Kinda want to drink coffee until dawn, but I guess sleep kills time more efficiently.


----------



## Orchid

Lots of BBW dancing in video....cooking also....


----------



## Colonial Warrior

From the movie Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory 1971:

Pure Imagination by Gene Wilder:



A Spanish Latino translation from the first dubbing, Tu Imaginación by Sergio Bustamante:



A cover by Lou Rawls:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Fame on Fire - Down


----------



## littlefairywren

Freeze - Kygo


----------



## Joker

The Knack.


----------



## Donna

You can now call 988 if you’re in crisis.


----------



## MattB

Let's go, Thursday!


----------



## Donna




----------



## noraliz73

Jamiroquai


----------



## Joker




----------



## Donna

Wasn’t sure if this I should be in the “old videos from back in the day” or not…

The song has come up three times today on my random shuffle. Universe is apparently trying to tell me something.


----------



## MattB

Whoa-oh-oh...


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## MattB




----------



## littlefairywren

Say You're In Love - The Yves


----------



## Donna

Compiling a list of great sleaze and glam rock titles for my friend's radio show, so I'm digging deep in my musical database. One of my tag lines from my radio days: I'm all lips and hips with added ass and sass.


----------



## MattB

If your memory serves you well...


----------



## littlefairywren

T-Shirt - The Yves


----------



## Orchid




----------



## kyle

Fat Bottom girls (Queen)

"You make this rocken' world go round"


----------



## MattB




----------



## MattB

Ah, dammit..


----------



## littlefairywren

Renaissance - Paolo Buonvino & Skin


----------



## Donna

Well, here goes my heavy metal reputation, but I can't help it. HIs favorite is my favorite...


----------



## FuriousGeorge




----------



## littlefairywren

The Last Goodbye - ODESZA ft. Bettye LaVette


----------



## Donna

FuriousGeorge said:


>



If you like DF, you might like Unleash the Archers. This is their version of _Queen of the Reich. _The singer, Britney Slays, takes Geoff Tate's song form him and slaps him upside the head with it.


----------



## littlefairywren

Casio - Jungle


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I'm not too much on heavy metal since I was younger, but this was on my mind since this morning!

Your Love Is Driving Me Crazy by Sammy Hagar (the Red Rocker)


----------



## Donna

My friend, who is a DJ, asked me who I wanted to hear earlier and I said “_Halestorm_”…he heard “_Alestorm_, and this is what I got….it’s Johnny Rotten doing heavy metal versions of Irish drinking songs:


----------



## MattB

Welcome to the Celtic harp portion of tonight's bout of insomnia...


----------



## MattB




----------



## FuriousGeorge

Needs no introduction...


----------



## Donna

Doooo-beeee-doooo-beeee-doooo


----------



## littlefairywren

I Can't Help But Feel - Surfaces


----------



## rockhound225

Frank Turner - Love Ire & Song


----------



## MattB

Feeling the urge to embark on a quest...


----------



## littlefairywren

Sex on Fire (Kings of Leon cover) - Cannons


----------



## Donna

My PT turned on _This Is Elvis _during my session this morning as a way of motivating me (I was being a cranky brat.) That’s when I saw this little gem. I’m dead y’all…


----------



## MattB

That moment when a million years ago feels like 10 minutes, and there's no chance at negotiations for more time...


----------



## Donna

A little Bad Company is good company on a lonely afternoon...


----------



## kyle

Silver Blue and Gold one of my favs too.

5 Finger Death Punch just did a remake of "Bad Company" ... Different ... but both great stuff.

They just did House of the Rising Son too.


----------



## Donna

kyle said:


> Silver Blue and Gold one of my favs too.
> 
> 5 Finger Death Punch just did a remake of "Bad Company" ... Different ... but both great stuff.
> 
> They just did House of the Rising Son too.


2009's cover of _Bad Company_ on the _War is the Answer _cd is a good cover, but they really did a fabulous job with Kenny Wayne Shepperd's _Blue on Black_ on their 2018 _And Justice for None _cd. Five Finger Death Punch do really well with covers of anything blues-esque. 

If you haven't checked out _Afterlife _yet, I recommend it.


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Donna said:


> A little Bad Company is good company on a lonely afternoon...



I have also been on a Bad Company kick.


----------



## Donna

FuriousGeorge said:


> I have also been on a Bad Company kick.


Great minds think alike?


----------



## waldo

This young woman is incredible (thanks to the person who pointed her out on another thread some time back). This was her at age 16 belting out an Adele classic:


----------



## waldo

Ella Henderson is AMAZING!!! She should be an international superstar, but.............
She comes in at the 55 sec mark - tone is beautiful and so tight!


----------



## Donna

Probably not the best idea to listen to Roxy Music & The Cure when I'm feeling vulnerable, but today I'm living on the edge...


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## MattB




----------



## littlefairywren

This is both from "Back in The Day" and what I'm listening to, so here it's being posted...
Voyage to Atlantis - The Isley Brothers


----------



## MattB

It's Doo-Wop Saturday, a beloved family tradition I invented about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## waldo

Over 10,000 posts later, and I suppose this one has already made the list; but here it is again! When this band hit the scene in 1985, I was a kid; and I actually didn't like their music (I had friends who were gaga over it). I learned to appreciate them more and more as the years went by! They are certainly top 10 (probably top 5) in the list of best ever hard rock bands for sure!


----------



## MattB

No wonder my dreams have been epic of late...


----------



## Donna




----------



## waldo

Donna said:


>



OH I totally LOVE that song!! Another rock ballad with a similar theme (originally released in 1984 and will be timeless in my humble opinion):


----------



## MattB

Time to pillage a village...


----------



## waldo

sorry technical issues

see below


----------



## waldo

waldo said:


> I wonder if any younger people (like under 35) are even watching this thread........... Well kids, in the evwent that any of yoyu are doing so: there is something known an the 'Unholy Trinity' and includes the British rock bands Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, and Deep Purple. Here is Deep Purple from ytheir 1984 'reunion' with the original cast from when they first made it big. If this



I wonder if any younger people (like under 35) are even watching this thread........... Well kids, in the event that any of you are doing so: there is something known as the 'Unholy Trinity' and includes the British rock bands Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, and Deep Purple. Here is Deep Purple from their 1984 'reunion' with the original cast from when they first made it big:


----------



## Donna

Listening to nothing but cover songs for a day or so now, preparing for my friend’s radio show tonight. All cover tunes. I used to do a similar theme show when I was a solo DJ, but mine was “Come Under the Covers With Me”. Tonight’s show is “The Undercover Show”

This is one of the best cover songs I know; Nightwish covering Gary Moore’s _Over the Hills_. The drums alone on this send chills up my spine. Add in Tarja’s soaring vocal and it’s just WOW.


----------



## Tad

Donna, I don't know the original to compare with, but that is wonderful! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

We have been without a working turn table for a while, but last Christmas I picked up one of cheap those portable ones (plug in, but built in speakers with tinny sound, folds up in a box with a carry handle). I finally realized that on working from home days I can bring it up by my desk and play LPs -- my wife and I both have a number from our teenage years, most of which have hardly been touched in decades.

Some have NOT held up well. Some teenage crushes are best left to memory! But a few have kept going back on the turn table because they still move me.

One of those is the one and only (I think?) LP from The Pukka Orchestra. They were FM radio hits in my part of the world in about 83-84, before things happened and they came apart.

In honor of Donna's post above about covers, here is the one cover on the record, their cover of Tom Robinson's "Listen to the Radio" (ummm, it is better if you _don't_ watch the video, very definitely low budget low production values early 80s video. Just pretend you are listening to the radio instead)


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Darin G - Carnaval de Paris
(Official anthem FIFA world Cup in France 1998)


----------



## waldo

Donna said:


> Listening to nothing but cover songs for a day or so now, preparing for my friend’s radio show tonight. All cover tunes. I used to do a similar theme show when I was a solo DJ, but mine was “Come Under the Covers With Me”. Tonight’s show is “The Undercover Show”
> 
> This is one of the best cover songs I know; Nightwish covering Gary Moore’s _Over the Hills_. The drums alone on this send chills up my spine. Add in Tarja’s soaring vocal and it’s just WOW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 151484




Thanks to everyone for keeping this thread going with a variety of great music, as it sure does my poor soul some good!!
I ran across another excellent cover with a female singer versus the original male singer. With all due respect to the great Mr. Steve Perry, I think this young woman (who looks like Big Cutie Skylar's thinner sister) did a hell of a job on this version which I prefer over the original! The leg kick at the 1:10 mark is amazing in itself (apparently very flexible):


----------



## MattB

The calendar still insists it's summer, but some of us know better...


----------



## MattB

Mood.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Gift of Faith by Toto


----------



## MattB

Up on the roooooof...


----------



## Donna

I'm not normally a fan of the 'cookie monster' male vocal, but when it's mixed with Christina Scabbias's soaring soprano, yes please!


----------



## MattB

...and the sea isn't green,
and I love the Queen
and what exactly is a dream, 
...and what exactly is a joke?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Have a great Saturday morning to everyone of you!


----------



## littlefairywren

We've Got Tonight - Bob Seger


_Turn out the light, come take my hand now..._


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Typewriter by Leroy Anderson


----------



## littlefairywren

On My Way - Laura Clare


----------



## MattB

It's the most wonderful time of the year...


----------



## littlefairywren

The End - Kings of Leon


----------



## Donna

This is a good soundtrack for many things....


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Animal Instinct by The Commodores


----------



## MattB

I read the news today, oh boy...


----------



## littlefairywren

Say My Name - Peking Duk


----------



## MattB

There goes mingy Stingy...


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## Donna

I'm a fool.


----------



## MattB




----------



## littlefairywren

Cold Hands - Arctic Lake


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Breaking Us In Two by Joe Jackson


----------



## Donna

Getting in the spirit of spooky season with a little Type O...damn, I miss Peter Steele.


----------



## AmyJo1976

https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/threads/what-are-you-listening-to.131698/post-2314630


----------



## littlefairywren

Sun (Double Mix) - Roudeep


----------



## waldo

Donna said:


> I'm a fool.



Patsy was probably the best female vocalist of all time!! Her tone is untouchable...............

Here is a song from the '70s that I feel so much addresses the troubles of our current times, with nihilism and narcissism running amok and driving our society into the abyss. We need to get back to basics just as the great Ronnie Van Zant describes here!!


----------



## MattB

Getting that edge back.


----------



## littlefairywren

Where Are You Now? - Roudeep


----------



## Colonial Warrior

In A Lifetime by Clannad ft. Bono


----------



## Colonial Warrior

For those who love both hard rock and video games, a cover of Final Take Off from After Burner by guitarist Julio Cesar.


----------



## Donna

Robbie Tripp can kiss my big girl banger…this is my anthem: _BIG _by Betty Who.


----------



## littlefairywren

6's to 9's - Big Wild ft. Rationale

I want you to hold me
Come and lay with me...


----------



## waldo

This song from a Nov 2010 album release has a nice groove; and I think the lyrics, especially the chorus are pretty profound. 
"Want you to make me feel like I'm the only girl in the world
Like I'm the only one that you'll ever love
Like I'm the only one who knows your heart
Only girl in the world
Like I'm the only one that's in command
'Cause I'm the only one who understands
How to make you feel like a man, yeah"

Sounds like what most any gal would desire (not that I know anything)...............


----------



## littlefairywren

waldo said:


> This song from a Nov 2010 album release has a nice groove; and I think the lyrics, especially the chorus are pretty profound.
> "Want you to make me feel like I'm the only girl in the world
> Like I'm the only one that you'll ever love
> Like I'm the only one who knows your heart
> Only girl in the world
> *Like I'm the only one that's in command*
> 'Cause I'm the only one who understands
> How to make you feel like a man, yeah"
> 
> Sounds like what most any gal would desire (not that I know anything)...............



Yeah, I like that sound of that, but maybe not "the only one that's in command" line.


----------



## littlefairywren

Late Night - ODESZA (this needs to be played on high volume)


----------



## waldo

littlefairywren said:


> Yeah, I like that sound of that, but maybe not "the only one that's in command" line.


I went back and listened again after reading your post. At the end of the 1st verse, she says: " I wanna make you beg for it and I'm gonna make you swallow your pride". Then in the 2nd verse she says "And when you answer you ain't leavin', be my prisoner for the night".
Seems like shades of dominatrix type stuff in there. So I suppose it's a mixed bag, but I still think the chorus is mostly 'positive' in terms of 'her' wanting 'him' to think she is the greatest..... Any other thoughts??


----------



## FuriousGeorge

The Gaslight Anthem - '59 Sound


----------



## Donna




----------



## littlefairywren

waldo said:


> I went back and listened again after reading your post. At the end of the 1st verse, she says: " I wanna make you beg for it and I'm gonna make you swallow your pride". Then in the 2nd verse she says "And when you answer you ain't leavin', be my prisoner for the night".
> Seems like shades of dominatrix type stuff in there. So I suppose it's a mixed bag, but I still think the chorus is mostly 'positive' in terms of 'her' wanting 'him' to think she is the greatest..... Any other thoughts??


Oh, I agree, it's most definitely supposed to be seen in a positive light.

I guess my issue with a couple of the lines is that control aspect.
Yes, I do see a possible link to a dom/sub situation (which is something else entirely, and almost always consensual), but I can't help but wonder how it would be received if it were a male singing these lines in reference to a female.

Regardless, who doesn't want to feel like they're the only one in the world when it comes to their partner? That's how it should be IMO.

Just my take.


----------



## littlefairywren

Tethered - Rationale


----------



## waldo

littlefairywren said:


> Oh, I agree, it's most definitely supposed to be seen in a positive light.
> 
> I guess my issue with a couple of the lines is that control aspect.
> Yes, I do see a possible link to a dom/sub situation (which is something else entirely, and almost always consensual), but I can't help but wonder how it would be received if it were a male singing these lines in reference to a female.
> 
> Regardless, who doesn't want to feel like they're the only one in the world when it comes to their partner? That's how it should be IMO.
> 
> Just my take.


Yeah it seems we pretty much agree that this song's lyrics really are a mixed bag of dom/sub and just expressing that desire to be the ONE. It is cool how comparing notes on a song (poem, novel, etc) and what lines stand out can help a person get a better understanding of the piece. I have always been a numbers guy and this is a side that is really underdeveloped for me. Thanks!!
Well here is one that is dripping with innuendo and at the time (1981) went right over my naive 12 year old head. Pretty classy song by today's standards, and the lead (Anita) really nails it just with that look in her eyes:


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Midnight Express Theme - The Chase by Giorgio Moroder


----------



## Adamantoise

Dance and Play by Aphex Twin.


----------



## Donna

Had this song stuck in my head all day….Loreena Mckennitt, _Mummer’s Dance
_


----------



## littlefairywren

Can We Talk - Tevin Campbell


----------



## letters and numbers

Right song for a Saturday morning. Wrong video?


----------



## letters and numbers

Happy Halloween!


----------



## littlefairywren

What You Need - KAYTRANADA


----------



## Donna




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Man for All Seasons by Robbie Williams (from the Johnny English soundtrack)


----------



## littlefairywren

At high volume...
Oh, Lover - Röyksopp ft. Sussanne Sundfør (DJ Dave G ext. edit)


----------



## Donna

This one’s been on repeat in my head since the middle of the night. Not happy about it, but not complaining because it did inspire a new writing project.

Paloma Faith, _Only Love Can Hurt Like This
_


----------



## Kristal

Europe Endless


----------



## Kristal

*Chinese Dance Machine - F-777
*


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## MattB




----------



## Colonial Warrior

That Was Then, This Is Now by The Monkees


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Captain of Her Heart by Double


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Two People by Tina Turner


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Be Good to Yourself by Journey


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I just want to wish to all of you a happy Thanksgiving Day. I hope you enjoyed this very small playlist of some 1986 hit songs.

Before I Go by Starship


----------



## cinnamitch




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Big Time by Peter Gabriel


----------



## MattB




----------



## Kristal




----------



## Jon Blaze

Even though I listen to a lot of genres I haven't listened to a lot of whole albums outside of my favorites. So I am trying to branch out a bit by listening to different 10/10 ranked albums. So this is my first time listening to Ok Computer.


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## karisa486

Kaleo - No Good !


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## letters and numbers

New LDR


----------



## Jon Blaze

#Anotherbadbreakup


----------



## waldo

redacted


----------



## Kristal

Thunderstruck - 2cellos


----------



## Kristal

Pearl Jam - Black


----------



## waldo

redacted


----------



## waldo

redacted


----------



## Ilegalpat




----------



## Donna

I swear, Tommy Johansson could sing the phone book and it would be beautiful. God bless the Swedes for sharing him with the rest of the world.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Summer in the City by The Lovin, Spoonful
(Ok! Not according to the season, but I love it anyway)


----------



## Rojodi

And singing along


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Today's The Day by America (enhanced version)


----------



## letters and numbers

Nico: The Fairest of the Seasons


----------



## Orchid




----------



## Kristal

The Humming - Enya


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody Needs Someone - James Bay


----------



## waldo

redacted


----------



## Donna

I swear, Tommy Johansson has the voice of an angel.


----------



## Donna

In a decidedly different musical mood this evening….


----------



## Rojodi

Same title, different songs


----------



## Donna

Rojodi said:


> Same title, different songs



You forgot this one by Styx…


----------



## Rojodi

Donna said:


> You forgot this one by Styx…



Forgot all about this one!


----------

